# What is your latest haulage?



## sambibabe (Jan 1, 2009)

So many exciting collections coming out in the next three months - show off your hauls here!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will start with my tiiiiiiiiiny haul today (no pics as you all know what they are!)

Retrospeck e/s
Tilt e/s
Freshwater e/s (going back to MAC - forgot I already have this! doh)


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 1, 2009)

aahh.. it's gonna be pretty hard.....

does this include other brands than MAC?? if yes, i'll remove the others....

so these are myy hauls from 20/12/08-01/01/09

*from TheBodyNeeds*
MAC Pigment Samples in :
- Vanilla
- Gold Mode
- Melon
- Naked
- Silver Fog
- Rose
- Steel Blue
- Antique Green

*from ShopCraze*
- MAC 15 Pro Pan Palette
- NYX Trio e/s in Lake Moss
- NYX JEP in Pots and Pans
- MAC pigment sample in Golden Olive

*from Groove @ MelbourneCentral :*
- NYX e/s in Black
- NYX e/s in Copper
- NYX e/s in Red Bean Pie
- NYX e/s in Yellow Marigold
- NYX Cream Blush in Tea Rose
- NYX Powder Blush in Dusty Rose

*from MAC @ MYER :*
- MAC Select SPF 15 in NC30
- MAC Blankety Amplified l/s (B2M)

*from MAC PRO @ Chapel St. :*
- MAC Sculpting Powder in Shadester
- MAC Foundation Pump

*from a voguette :*
- MAC e/s in Beautyburst (Barbie Collection)
- MAC pigments in Smoke Signal
- MAC Mineralized Blush in Nuance
- MAC pro quad palette

*from Lehved :*
- DUO Eyelash Adhesive (Clear)
- 3 Empty Bottle Containers (for travel)
- EyeCurl heated Eye Lash Curler (pink) + free one falsie #21
- Falsie #05


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a few too! I got heaps from Inglot but coz everything is by number I cant be bothered checking the specifics. Over the holidays I got 8 pigments, an eyeliner brush and a 5-pan palette (filled).  From MAC:  Hug Me l/s Ruby Woo l/s Redd lip liner Dreamy lipglass  Marque l/s - Monogram Monodramatic l/g - Monogram Gingeroot Cremestick Liner


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 1, 2009)

You can list whatever you'd like to show off.. I only listed yesterday's spending, because you don't want to know all of the things I got last month lol.. 

Monogram Gingeroot, simplyenchantin?  Are you sure it is Monogram??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 1, 2009)

Something happened to that post and it didnt have the spaces in it!

Gingerroot is just a cremestick liner.. I got Marque and Monodramatic from Monogram.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 1, 2009)

I love gingerroot!
Stuff i picked up earlier this week:
MAC Microfine Refinisher (this stuff is amazing)
MAC Studio Moisture Creme
MAC Electra e/s
NARS Goldfinger e/s
NARS Deepthroat Blush
NARS Striptease l/g
and 7 NYX round lipsticks in:
Iris, Opal, Strawberry Milk, Clio, Harmonica, Athena and Margertia


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 1, 2009)

miss bailey! you just reminded me, I also got NARS Orgasm blush haha.


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Jan 2, 2009)

Went to Myer today and bought:

So Ceylon MSF
Ricepaper
All that glitters

Online:
15 empty palette

I think it will be nice to take pics (if possible)..I like seeing haul pics =)


----------



## Septemba (Jan 2, 2009)

^ Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like porn for me.

I placed an order for Stila's Kitten eyeshadow last night. Yowww that added up, buying from Mecca. We really get punished with the $ here! I hope it's worth it!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, in the last fortnight, I have hauled the following:

Inglot:
Gel eyeliner in purple (#75)
Gel eyeliner in dark brown
Gel eyeliner samples in black, teal
Skin Primer
Pigments in 81, 82, 86
Pigment samples (x4)
Bent eyeliner brush
Eyeshadows x7

MAC:
So Ceylon MSF
Soft & Gentle MSF
Copperbeam pigment
Mega-Rich pigment
Black Russian Pearlglide liner
Bankroll Pearlglide liner
Molasses Pearlglide liner
Cleanse off oil

From Specktra Clearance bin:
pigment samples in:
Silver (frost)
Gold (frost)
Forest Green
Softwashed
All Girl
Frozen White
Deep Brown

have also purchased and waiting on delivery of:
1/3rd jars of:
subtle
antique green
vintage gold
1/4tsp blue pigment
1/4tsp deckchair
1/4tsp jewelmarine glitter
1/4tsp provence pigment

oh - and a traincase from ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and I will be visiting the MUFE stockist early next week


----------



## Septemba (Jan 2, 2009)

Yum, MrsMay! What are you getting from MUFE? I got some samples of the HD foundie from mediamakeup.com.au a few weeks back, I want to get the full size soon.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Yum, MrsMay! What are you getting from MUFE? I got some samples of the HD foundie from mediamakeup.com.au a few weeks back, I want to get the full size soon._

 
Full size HD Powder, sample of Mat Velvet +, and I will check out #92 eyeshadow as well... (read: will probably get this too lol).  I tried the HD foundation, just want to try the Mat Velvet one first before I make a decision.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been really dying to haul it up big time but I'm waiting for BBR to come out in the States next week >_<

I did get Nars Crazed blush on Monday. Love it!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Gingerroot is just a cremestick liner.._

 
I know, I already have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, you guys have great memories.. I have no idea what I bought for the last two weeks!  Probably more MUFE, MAC, Inglot, Shu Uemura, Bobbi Brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my growning MUFE collection though:





My biggest obsession - lipsticks (just MAC lipsticks are here). 






How I store them, so I can see what they are, without flippin' through each of them:


----------



## Septemba (Jan 3, 2009)

Noice MUFE, sambibabe! How do you like the blue HD primer? I've been lemming that for a while... Gorgeous collection


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Septemba!  Love HD blue primer.. I got the green one first and didn't know what it was supposed to do, but the blue one does make a difference to my skintone. You can match HD primer at the MUFE site!

This weekend I grabbed:
2 palettes
Deep Truth e/s (it is about time)
Reflects Rust Glitter
Steel Blue p/g
Sumptuous Olive e/s
Phloof e/s
Surreal e/s
Shu Uemura l/s #320 (the last one yay!)


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 4, 2009)

Last weeks haulage! Still waiting on some of it to arrive though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pretty Please l/s
Retrodaze l/s
Madame B l/s
Classical l/s
Centrefold l/s
Lightly Ripe l/s
Her Fancy l/s
White glitter
Red glitter
Shy Beauty Blush

and I'm yet to pay for a bunch of pigment samples! YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nothing Until Chill now haha...


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 4, 2009)

Sambibabe: Your MUFE colletion is delicious!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 4, 2009)

Sambi, whered you get your lipstick box from!? I always have to go through each of mine and that box looks fantastic


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I love gingerroot!
Stuff i picked up earlier this week:
MAC Microfine Refinisher (this stuff is amazing)
MAC Studio Moisture Creme
MAC Electra e/s
NARS Goldfinger e/s
NARS Deepthroat Blush
NARS Striptease l/g
and 7 NYX round lipsticks in:
Iris, Opal, Strawberry Milk, Clio, Harmonica, Athena and Margertia_

 
 Wow.. more NARS stuff?  Did you end up exhanging your MAC Monogram Sheerspake powders?

*bAbY_cHiCkEn01:* drooling over your lipstick haul.. I have 40 MAC lippies, and still not enough lol

*simplyenchantin: *it is document tray from Officeworks (some Bunnings have them too). It comes in two styles (5 or 6 slots) and two colours (Black or Cream).. It is fantastic to store pigments samples, too!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow.. more NARS stuff?  Did you end up exhanging your MAC Monogram Sheerspake powders?

*bAbY_cHiCkEn01:* drooling over your lipstick haul.. I have 40 MAC lippies, and still not enough lol

*simplyenchantin: *it is document tray from Officeworks (some Bunnings have them too). It comes in two styles (5 or 6 slots) and two colours (Black or Cream).. It is fantastic to store pigments samples, too!_

 
hmmm... cool ideas.... i only have 4 mac l/s but it's annoying how i can't see which is what.... >.<


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hmmm... cool ideas.... i only have 4 mac l/s but it's annoying how i can't see which is what.... >.<_

 

I totally agree! I've figured out a decent way to store my make up and the *only* thing wrong with it is that I can't tell which lipstick is which. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks sambi! I'm gonna hunt around bunnings and officeworks then haha :>


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 5, 2009)

Ikea has some really awesome ones too. Ill take a picture of mine if I can find my camera...And yes MORE Nars stuff, I cant get enough! I never got to return the powders, they didnt respond to any of my emails and by then I was just like whatever Ill just keep them and deal with it. Maybe Ill keep the packaging and sell them on ebay in a couple of years! haha


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL, simplyenchantin and _myystiqueen_, there is nothing more annoying that flipping through all those lipsticks!

Ikea.. Is that the drawer/cabinet inserts that has all the compartment for cosmetics?  Yes, miss_bailey, I would love to see your NARS haul!!  I wrote to MAC once about release dates and never got a response either!


----------



## Septemba (Jan 5, 2009)

I have massive NARS lemmings I can no longer fight! Bring on the NARS porn!

MAC online (the only place I can get MAC atm) is sold out of Ungaro Pure Rose and I really wanted to buy it this week. Do you think they'll be restocking or is the Ungaro collection going to disappear now?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I have massive NARS lemmings I can no longer fight! Bring on the NARS porn!_

 





Yeah Ungaro is gone!  The end of November, the stores were packing up Ungaro for the head office. You might have to ring up the city or the pro store, just in case though..  Ungaro used to be online till last month too and now it is gone as the collection ended. Unfortunately, you won't be able to see it there again. I am sure you can find it in Clearance Bin. I saw MAC_Mocha selling it.


----------



## Septemba (Jan 5, 2009)

DAMMIT! Thanks Sambi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why do I leave everything to the last minute?? I think I got burnt from too many impulse buys.

Does Pro or any of the stores do phone orders? *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 5, 2009)

Someone said (was it miss_bailey?) you can do a phone order with the Pro store?  Are you in Melbourne? I can cp it for you, if you find it at Chapel, Melbourne or Doncaster stores..

Somehow I can post here, but I can't post at the other posts lol..

For the last two days, I received:
*25 pigment samples (thanks MrsMay!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Pharoah PP
*Ben Nye eyeshadows - turquoise, bronze, indian copper, peacock and starry night
*FaceFront Cosmetics pigment Backorder - past tense?


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah the pro stores will do phone orders for you. The number is on the website.
REALLY boring but yesterday I picked up a new Studio Fix Fluid and Studio Fix Powder.


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Yeah the pro stores will do phone orders for you. The number is on the website.
REALLY boring but yesterday I picked up a new Studio Fix Fluid and Studio Fix Powder._

 
hmm... how much is the shipping??





from Zuza :
- Cargo Blush in Topeka
- Cargo Beach Blush in Miami Beach

from MAC :
- MAC MSFn in Medium Plus
- MAC Love Nectar Lustreglass

from Glossi.com :
- Revlon Colorstay in Natural Dark
- L'oreal Voluminous Mascara
- Maybelline Mineral Power Concealer in Sand

from Voguette 1 :
- Gorgeous Gold pro pan
- Coco pressed pigment
- Swimming pro pan
- Smashbox Cream eyeliner duo (Caviar / Midnight Brown)
and she got me free BeneFit Get Bent <-- i know it's not that good,, but hey.. it's a freebie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from Voguette 2 :
- Artifact p/p
- Springtime Skipper e/s (Barbie)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice hauls, girls! I'm waiting on Dame Edna and Chill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also Septemba I think Chadstone MAC in Myer might still have Ungaro stock. They certainly had HEAPS of Cult of Cherry quads left over so you never know


----------



## fadedillusions (Jan 6, 2009)

i just bought

dame edna lipglass - splendid
dame edna lipglass - hot frost
dame edna - wisteria eye trio
brushed metal x - gold spice
dazzleglass - ms dynamite
lovelorn ls
high strung ls
intriguing scarlet: 3 cool pink lips
wintersky es
bare canvas paint
satin taupe es
graphblack technakohl liner

a big haul for me. i know im behind! but im excited!!!


----------



## Septemba (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Someone said (was it miss_bailey?) you can do a phone order with the Pro store?  Are you in Melbourne? I can cp it for you, if you find it at Chapel, Melbourne or Doncaster stores.._

 
Sambi that is _so_ kind of you, thank you so much for offering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up ringing a bunch of stores after I posted that (even tried Sydney) and it was out everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should have seen my face... crushed, lol. I came online to sook about it but checked ebay on impulse and found a US listing! I asked them if they'd consider shipping to Oz and they said yes so now it's on it's way... Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NIB!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nice hauls, girls! I'm waiting on Dame Edna and Chill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also Septemba I think Chadstone MAC in Myer might still have Ungaro stock. They certainly had HEAPS of Cult of Cherry quads left over so you never know _

 
Thanks for the info, SE!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 9, 2009)

well I went to Media makeup yesterday and ended up getting two things (plus a gloss for someone else):

MUFE Velvet Mat + foundation in #20
MUFE HD Powder

And I love them both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh... and I have ordered a redhead MSF which is on its way apparently


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 9, 2009)

Yay Septemba!

Heehee MrsMay.. MSF will be on its way from next Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone got any Chill stuff yet?  I might go and check it out on Sunday.. Just the lipglosses as I bought Japanese version of Penultimate last year and probably they are the same thing..


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 10, 2009)

i got some new foundation....

i know...

MAC Mineralized Satinfinish in NC40
Prestige SkinLoving Minerals in Medium Beige
and Artiste Brush Roll --> holds up to 19 brushes....


----------



## Septemba (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_i got some new foundation....

i know...

MAC Mineralized Satinfinish in NC40
Prestige SkinLoving Minerals in Medium Beige
and Artiste Brush Roll --> holds up to 19 brushes.... _

 
Noice! Enjoy


----------



## Dorit (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Do you know where can I get NYX stuff in Brisbane? Oh sorry and it's nice reading you, I am not new to Specktra, but new to actually writing something


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 10, 2009)

Dorit, you should check out discount stores like hot dollar and such. Some of the ones around me sell NYX round lipsticks and some of the shadows.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 10, 2009)

I got a Studio Fix Powder compact thing yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing else coz I want DE and Chill!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I got a Studio Fix Powder compact thing yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nothing else coz I want DE and Chill!_

 
 Compact thing, she says lol..

Last week, I only received Atmosperic l/g I think.. but on the way are;

*Dame Edna* (all with 25% off yay!!)
Gladiola l/s
Coral Polyp l/s
All of 3 lipglasses
Varicose Vein nail lacquer
#109 Brush

*BBR*
Henna e/s
Knight e/s
Flip e/s
French Cuff e/s
Redhead MSF x 2 (one for me and one for MrsMay!)
Blow Dry l/s
B-Babe l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g
#272 Brush (can you buy this here?)

I will B2M three lipsticks for BBR next month and I would like to swatch Blonde MSF and other eyeshadows in person.. Hope Blonde MSF is identical to Petticoat!!

Today, I resisted temptation of going to MAC.. I really want to get some Chill lipglasses, but then I keep telling myself they are not THAT special and highly dupable


----------



## Dorit (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Compact thing, she says lol..

Last week, I only received Atmosperic l/g I think.. but on the way are;

*Dame Edna* (all with 25% off yay!!)
Gladiola l/s
Coral Polyp l/s
All of 3 lipglasses
Varicose Vein nail lacquer
#109 Brush

*BBR*
Henna e/s
Knight e/s
Flip e/s
French Cuff e/s
Redhead MSF x 2 (one for me and one for MrsMay!)
Blow Dry l/s
B-Babe l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g
#272 Brush (can you buy this here?)

I will B2M three lipsticks for BBR next month and I would like to swatch Blonde MSF and other eyeshadows in person.. Hope Blonde MSF is identical to Petticoat!!

Today, I resisted temptation of going to MAC.. I really want to get some Chill lipglasses, but then I keep telling myself they are not THAT special and highly dupable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi

How did you use the fam & friends discount? Do they ship to Oz?

Cheers


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Dorit,
No, MAC US doesn't ship International.. My order above is CP and the person who is CPing for me used F&F discount


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 12, 2009)

Yay!! Just went and picked up three packages!  What a fantastic way to start a week (wait until CC statement comes at the end of the month lol)!

*More Samples from MrsMay - Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So looking forward to tryng Inglot primer tomorrow!
*MUFE Super lipgloss in purple - so pretty and so sticky!

Sephora CP
*MUFE Diamond Shadow in Turquoise
*MUFE Flash colour in violet
*UD 24/7 liner in Rockstar
*UD liquid liner in Gash
*MUFE HD foundation samples #117 & #118
*Sephora samples (CP girl works for Sephora lol) - Versace perfume & Chanel mascara

And more..
*Pink Maribu lipstick
*Springtime Skipper e/s
*Post Haste e/s
*Heatherette Starlet Kiss
*Sunnydaze empty jar


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 12, 2009)

wow sambibabe, you sure know how to splurge on makeup ^^


some CP :

- from a voguette :
MAC Splendid l/g (Dame Edna)
UD 24/7 Glide-On Pencil in Zero (never got a chance to get myy hands on this stuff)
NARS Albatross

- from ebay :
Colorfill Vase Filler 2x --> Sephora Inspired Brush Holder


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_wow sambibabe, you sure know how to splurge on makeup ^^_

 
 No more after HK, promise!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol sambi! I think I'm going to stop with BBR.. I want a major CP of that


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lol sambi! I think I'm going to stop with BBR.. I want a major CP of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 LOL.. I don't blame you! I want to add more stuff on my BBR CP.. More shadows, more MSFs, more brushes grrrr..   If we sign the apartment, I will have to say good bye to MAC and MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   So my March splurge will be the last thing.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 13, 2009)

Awww. I found someone to do a CP and the MSF isn't really worthwhile to buy from there due to the fact that they break so easily


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 13, 2009)

If you ask to have it wrapped (for padding) and shipped inside a box (no movement & squashing), rather than a bubble envelop, there would be less chance of breakage.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah but it turns out to be only $4 difference between getting it here or CP'd


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 13, 2009)

crap i keep double posting


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Yeah but it turns out to be only $4 difference between getting it here or CP'd _

 
That's only MAC Australia decides not to increase the price.  If you have a look at MAC US site, BBR MSF is $28, $3 more than normal MSF.  We don't know if BBR MSF is going to stay at $48 here.  Anyway, at the end of the day - it is up to you!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 13, 2009)

Oooh i had no idea $28 was an increased price.. damn! I wonder if I can find out from an MUA how much they will be here.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 13, 2009)

BBR won't be released until Feb 2nd though.. Don't think they know the pricing yet?  But who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What kind of shipping did you choose to have for CP?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 13, 2009)

Just the regular shipping I always get.. first class international in small packet. I'm only getting some eyeshadows and some glosses so it's all good. RE AU prices, they might have BBR coz I asked how much the Penultimate Eyeliner from Chill is and the MUA told me it's $32 like the fluidlines


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 13, 2009)

SO i got this stuff yesterday but couldnt post cause I went straight to my friends farm.
All the Chill Lipglasses
(Naked Frost, Frozen Dream, Snowscene, Icescape)
Both the Chill reflects glitters
(Reflects Transparent Real and Reflects Antique Gold)
DE Wisteria Trio
DE What A Dame Highlighting powder (this has a really pretty sheen but I was kinda bummed that the gold lettering wipes off in the first swipe.
Subculture Lipliner

Then I B2M'ed for:
Hug Me, Myth and On Hold.

She also gave me samples of Moisture Lush, Lip Conditioner, Shave Cream, Green Gel Cleanser and the Blue Perfume (turquatic?)


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 13, 2009)

finally got some myy online orders.... i can't wait to play with myy MAC pigment samples.... rose, gold mode and melon look amazing in the jars... ^^ and NYX trio in lake moss is just PREETTYYY...!! awesome for smokey look....


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_RE AU prices, they might have BBR coz I asked how much the Penultimate Eyeliner from Chill is and the MUA told me it's $32 like the fluidlines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Yeah, but they had Chill collection at the stores two weeks ago!  BBR launch date is three weeks away?  

Nice haul miss_bailey!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 13, 2009)

Fair enough Nat.. the MUA just had a stapled list of prices *shrug*


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 13, 2009)

A certain MUA @ Doncaster didn't even know how much Lipglasses were, so she definitely wouldn't have any idea about how much BBR stuff will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..   

Grrr never mind me today.  We signed for an apartment today and I should be happy, but I am kinda sad that there would be no more MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will just come here and drool


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 13, 2009)

ah leave me alone!! double post again


----------



## Septemba (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_finally got some myy online orders.... i can't wait to play with myy MAC pigment samples.... rose, gold mode and melon look amazing in the jars... ^^ and NYX trio in lake moss is just PREETTYYY...!! awesome for smokey look...._

 
Oooh nummy! Enjoy it, Melon looks gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_A certain MUA @ Doncaster didn't even know how much Lipglasses were, so she definitely wouldn't have any idea about how much BBR stuff will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..   

Grrr never mind me today.  We signed for an apartment today and I should be happy, but I am kinda sad that there would be no more MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will just come here and drool_

 
Congrats, sambi!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah nat, be happy damnit! I'll send you MAC porn <3


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 14, 2009)

i just got back from a friend's house and i was soooo surprised to see the stuffs i got through a CP from this girl were in the mail...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- MAC #182
- MAC #109

BBR collection :
- MAC #226 (baby #224 + #219)
- MAC Redhead MSF
- MAC Marquise D' l/s
- MAC Soft Wave l/g
- MAC Henna e/s

total = AU$240... isn't that just great??
she even got me the express shipping + insurance...


----------



## Septemba (Jan 14, 2009)

Woo, enjoy it MQ!! I hope you love it all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Argh don't you hate missing the postie? I've got a parcel waiting at the P/O for me for first thing tomorrow morning. I've placed so many random orders the past few weeks, no idea what it is at all. I hope it's the Pure Rose I tracked down!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jan 14, 2009)

in the past two weeks i have collected:
Rite Aid
-two 5-piece sets of eco tools brushes and an extra eye shadow brush
-Wet n' Wild blush in Naive
-Jane agua ceuticals quad (i think this is a new product cause its not even on the website-the quad reminds me of n collection and is really good for on the go everyday makeup)

Sally's
-Duo lash adhesive in dark tone
-eyebrow scissors
-disposable mascara wands
-NYX blush in Pinky

CVS
-Black Rice face scrub and eye cream
-Contour Brush

MAC
-Ambering Rose blush
-Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium Deep
-concealer


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Septemba, hope you got your Ungaro!!

Nice haul _benzito_714_.. Oooh I want some disposable mascara wands lol..

Here is my haul so far (on the way soon lol).. MrsMay, there is your MSF right on the top!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey Septemba, hope you got your Ungaro!!

Nice haul benzito_714.. Oooh I want some disposable mascara wands lol..

Here is my haul so far (on the way soon lol).. MrsMay, there is your MSF right on the top!!



_

 
Yeah baby!  MSF come to mama!!!!

well I bought stuff today but didnt really haul lol...
went to MAC and Media Makeup:
MUFE Velvet Mat + Foundation (for Sambibabe)
Snowscene lipglass - omg this stuff is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!

I went to myers first off but soon learnt that they will not be getting Chill at all due to the stolen shipment.  Apparently it was both Chill and Dame Edna that got stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Luckily DJ's had the whole collection so I grabbed a l/g from there.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Yay!!  Sambibabe will be very happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just noticed.. In the picture, doesn't Redhead MSF look like French Cuff e/s, without the degrade bit?

Grrr.. now looks like I have to go and try Snowscene afterall.. Dang!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 15, 2009)

Woo I'm so excited for snowscene


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 15, 2009)

Told you Sambi, the Chill lipglasses are amazing!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm Snowscene or Peroxide.. or even Frozen Dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really need to stay away from MAC stores!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 15, 2009)

I liked Frozen Dream but I have heaps of really pink lipglasses that I don't wear.. so it would probably fit into that category. I felt the same about DE Hot Frost or whatever it's called but I guess I'll check it out in person.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 15, 2009)

Ahh Peroxide looks to die for! You girls with all your CP's is making me want one tooo....


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 16, 2009)

^^  I didn't get Peroxide CP'd, but Live & Dye.. I am going to check it Peroxide in person and decide!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got DE Wisteria trio, Possum Nose Pink lipglass (so didn't think I'd get this but the MUA convinced me haha) and a 181 brush that I've wanted for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I really wanted the What A Dame powder - it was SO soft and silky but I'm too poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also as I posted in the other thread, BBR MSF's will be $51 AU.


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I just got DE Wisteria trio, Possum Nose Pink lipglass (so didn't think I'd get this but the MUA convinced me haha) and a 181 brush that I've wanted for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I really wanted the What A Dame powder - it was SO soft and silky but I'm too poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also as I posted in the other thread, BBR MSF's will be $51 AU._

 
ohhh... $51, eh?? it's still acceptable...

btw natalie,, how do you like the #272?? correct me if that's not #272 in your haulage picture.... ^^


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't got it yet myystiqueen!  It is on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was looking for a blending brush, that was small, firm and white!  My CP girl swore by it (she has 3!) and it is being DC'd in US, so I had to get one.  I might get another one with my next order!


----------



## Dorit (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey Septemba, hope you got your Ungaro!!

Nice haul benzito_714.. Oooh I want some disposable mascara wands lol..

Here is my haul so far (on the way soon lol).. MrsMay, there is your MSF right on the top!!



_


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 17, 2009)

More NARS!
Paris eyeshadow Duo






Underworld Eyeshadow Duo




Both of these colours are much more blue then they appear in the photo, the lighter one is a grey blue and the darker one is a sorta smokey blue

And from The Makeup Store:
Dagger Microshadow (this is a really pretty dark khaki green, a little bit like mink and sable)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 17, 2009)

I took my 181 back and decided to get a face powder brush instead but the MAC counter had none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I went to Inglot for the next best thing! I also got a lipduo, a little pouch for my kabuki brush and 2 nailpolishes (they have 2 for 1 nailpolish at the moment)

Here's a pic of everything:


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 17, 2009)

Paris Eyeshow looks gorgeous! Does it have a good colour pay off miss_bailey?

Since my last BBR order, I added a few more:

100 strokes e/s
Red Devil l/g
Live and Dye l/g
Quick Tease l/g
Teddy Kohl
#165
#226

I am afraid to say, I am still planning to buy more BBR, when it launches here next month.. Grrr


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha Nat you're going to send yourself broke!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 18, 2009)

I was out all day shopping for furniture(I am so tired!!)I can't believe I haven't been to MAC for two weeks!  We bought funky RED leather sofa and basically found everything else too, except a nice vanity/dressing table. Does anyone know where I can get a nice one?


----------



## Repunzel (Jan 18, 2009)

i really like the furniture at Domayne in the city


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 18, 2009)

Mmm furniture haha. Good going sambi! I bet it would take me ages to find furniture I like. That's why I stick to MAC. I rushed to the pro store yesterday and picked up the penultimate eyeliner and a liquid eyeliner from metal urge in 'classic cream' coz I watched a tutorial and the girl said it's a great base for Metal X cream eyeshadows - totally need to try it


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 18, 2009)

Domayne is too close to MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I need furniture, because I don't want the old stuff and don't want to live off the floor either!  Definitely furniture > MAC ATM..

My huge BBR haul just left America!!  Yay..  MrsMay, it has to be here by Thursday, so you can play with your Redhead MSF on the weekend!!


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 20, 2009)

SAmbi: I always find the colour payoff for NARS shadows pretty amazing (the only one I didnt like was ashes to ashes but i could have jsut gotten a dud)


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmmm.. Maybe it is just me.. I find it really hard to work with NARS shadows. Unlike my favorites (MAC, Ben Nye & MUFE), I really have to load up a lot of shadow and pack it on the lid.  With the duos, one colour seems to work better than the other too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is such a bugger, because I love the packaging and love the colour in there, just not on my lids lol.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 21, 2009)

Weird, I've never experienced that (except with ashes to ashes which i hate)


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 21, 2009)

i just bought the Ben Nye pallete and some single shadows im so exicted!!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Jan 21, 2009)

Haul from the other day:
All from mac...
Peaches blush
coppertone shadow
possum nose pink gloss
hot frost gloss
Gladiola Lipstick
coral ployp
42 lashes
reflects transperent teal
myth lipstick (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 disapointed)
Vegas Volt Lipstick (LOOOOVEE this)


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 21, 2009)

I hate Myth itself too, but it is really pretty mixed with other lipsticks!  Try Myth and Vegas Volt


----------



## billy_cakes (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I hate Myth itself too, but it is really pretty mixed with other lipsticks! Try Myth and Vegas Volt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thats exactly what I did! Great minds think alike I guess! I just hear so many people wearing it but the problem for me its like the EXACT same colour as my skin.. its stupid!

I was lemminging it after I got the colourforms neutral lip palette and wore the nude lipstick in there to death and then myth was  recomended to me as a replacement to the limited edition colour


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh okay..  I only bought it, because it looks fantastic with Morange (recommended by MUA).. It gives a really pretty pale peach colour. I also mixed it with dark pinks too.  

If I just wear it by itself, I look like I have no lips.. lol


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 21, 2009)

well not sure if mine technically qualifies as a haul...

I received a package today from another Specktra member... 

Bell Bottom Blue pigment (half jar)
Rose pigment (20% full)
Coco pigment (10% full)
Coco Beach pigment (1/2 tsp in full size jar)
Deep Purple pigment (half jar)
Forest Green pigment vial
Lust Dust (or 3d Gold) glitter in a holiday sized vial
Grape pigment sample
Pink Pearl pigment sample


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it's a haul! I've got some stuff from specktra girls too in the past few days:

Shimmermint s/s
Lucky Jade s/s
Corn s/s
Lavender eye pencil
Mutiny p/g
Reflects Teal glitter
Reflects Antique Gold glitter
Mont Black e/s
Wintersky e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Blue Peep f/l

I think that's all..


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

I say 'haul' too, especially when Coco Beach is involved!  No haul for me till tomorrow, but I have a major lemming for


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 22, 2009)

I got these in the mail today:
-Coppering e/s pan
-Cranberry e/s pan
-Bright Sunshine e/s pan
-Vibrant grape e/s pan
-Electra e/s pan
-Nocturnelle e/s pan
-Select SPF foundation

Though I got the wrong shade, I'm not sure what to do coz it was a CP, I've e-mailed the girl also I had paid for a full eye lash curler and that wasnt there


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

Oooohhh love Vibrant Grape!!  Probably she does a lot of CPs and forgot to put it in.. Hope it works out for you!!

Finally got my big BBR package.  DH asked 'how come you got so many stuff?' lol.. He helped to open all the wrappers! I even had to stop him, when he tried to open MrsMay's MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Anyway, what an amazing collection.. Love the lipglass, love the brushes, love MSF.. Love you MAC!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Omg You're So Lucky! I want to go home and see if my package has come


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

I wanna go home and swatch BBR shadows against other shadows!  LMAOF!!  Varicose Violet swatches looked so pretty.. It looks like 'granny mauve' on me!!  Grrr


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oooohhh love Vibrant Grape!! Probably she does a lot of CPs and forgot to put it in.. Hope it works out for you!!

Finally got my big BBR package. DH asked 'how come you got so many stuff?' lol.. He helped to open all the wrappers! I even had to stop him, when he tried to open MrsMay's MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Anyway, what an amazing collection.. Love the lipglass, love the brushes, love MSF.. Love you MAC!_

 





 I wouldnt have minded if you hubby opened mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daaaaaaaaamn those MSF's look sexy!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





 I wouldnt have minded if you hubby opened mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Yeah at least he didn't try to put it on his face! I'll be in trouble then!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll take Varicose Violet off your hands  I swatched it instore over my red nails and it looked awesome!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope so sambibabe. I really don't know where to start with my new shadows, I'm overwhelmed lol. I feel like just face planting it in my pallete and seeing how it goes lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I hope so sambibabe. I really don't know where to start with my new shadows, I'm overwhelmed lol. *I feel like just face planting it in my pallete and seeing how it goes lol*._

 





That's brilliant!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh no, now MrsMay has dancing boobies too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Paramnesia, you must have put coppering and cranberry together for a reason!  They would look pretty!  I would use them tomorrow, if I weren't playing with BBR.. 

Played with BBR stuff for the last 30 minutes.. Shit, Henna and Sumptuous Olive looked the same on my skintone!!  Live & Dye is identical to Ungaro Pastel emotion.. Lucky I like Pastel emotion, so I will have L&D for a backup lol.. Anyway I will upload the comparison swatches in the swatch thread later.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 23, 2009)

I just had a massive parcel from a member here full of lipsticks and other goodies - WOO HOO!!! And I have had a few smaller parcels arrive this week as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some are for my stash as back-ups...hehe....Altogether this is what I got ~

Girl About Town
Modesty
Fanfare
Creme De Nude
Style It Up
Brew
3N
Gladiola
Kangarouge
Marque
Rose Lip set Adoring Carmine
Neutral Lip Set Adoring Carmine
Plum lip set Antiquitease
Dress Camp Too Fab
Port Red
Rose Go Ound


Wintersky e/s
Snowscene lipglass
Extra Amps Dazzleglass
Heatherette Trio 2
Twink Pink nail lacquer
Barbie Fab blush
Stark Naked
Plum Du Bois
Emote

Plus a few extras I wasnt planning on but couldnt walk away from...LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All brushes -

150
168
224
239
217


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

^^ Whoa!!  Thought I was bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ohhhh drooling over your 3N!  Gladiola is my new favorite!!


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine too!! I am in love with it and I LOVE that its a matte!! I wasnt going to get 3N actually but changed my mind over the hype - I missed it along with the entire N collection... specktra has a lot to answer for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOLOL!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

I am really surprised how soft Gladiola it, considering it is Matte. It is the perfect fuchsia/magenta lipstick I have been looking for!  I am glad it is your favorite too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I missed out on 3N, but resisted looking for it.. Let me know how you like it!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow nice haul. 
This just makes me wanna spend more money, I wish there was like a MAC factory like the willy wonker factory, that would be heaven.

I still haven't used the eyeshadows, I just keep looking at them though... i'm sure my mum thinks I'm sick.
She actually mentioned MAC to me yesturday, she saw the thing on the news about the DE collection and was quite interested (for somebody who doesn't really wear make up).


----------



## Repunzel (Jan 26, 2009)

^^ willy wonka mac factory! lets go.no really...
i'm still waiting on my haul i ordered a Gypsy 05 dress with it,and she just got it,i can't wait...


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 26, 2009)

^^ Oh yeah, I remember you ordered heap of stuff, Repunzel! Hope you get your package soon!

I haven't been to the MAC store for three weeks now. It is weird that I don't miss going there, but I still have many new things to play!  Still undecided if I want Blonde MSF.. Or should I pass it and get Grand Duo?


----------



## Septemba (Jan 26, 2009)

Panda with a haul like that, you are my hero!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 27, 2009)

My package still hasn't come


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2009)

I got some goodies today yayyyyy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pretty much ran home from the train station after work today in order to open my parcels ASAP. This is what came:

Blonde MSF
Brunette MSF
Henna e/s
Flip e/s
100 Strokes e/s
Vellum e/s
Gladiola lipstick
Hotfrost lipglass
Quicktease lipglass
Softwave lipglass
Teal pigment
Reflects Transparent Teal 
Prep + Prime Lip
#116 Blush Brush
#226 Blending Brush
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF50

And a 2nd parcel from a local stage makeup supplier also arrived with:

Velvet Finish Primer Serum
Barrier Spray - A kind of fixer
Henna Kit - can't wait to do my own tattoos!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ holy shit that's a HAUL baby!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my parcels today consisted of:
Redhead MSF (OMG - LOVE!!!!!!!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MUFE HD Foundation in #115

and I received a beautiful glass bead pendant from a friend


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_and Artiste Brush Roll --> holds up to 19 brushes.... _

 
Where abouts did you source the roll? I'm on the look out for one that holds at least 16 brushes.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 27, 2009)

i finally gave in and purchased 2 brushes.... thats i should kick myself in the ass for not having......... *224 & 217 .. Lord am i in LOVEE*


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow spectrolite, I would have run home for that too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What do you think of Blonde MSF?

MrsMay, you forgot to mention bubble wraps


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm so my package finally came.. except it's missing the 2 BBR glosses I bought. Kind of ruins the feeling of finally receiving the package, I messaged the girl and hope she has an explanantion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides that I got:

Arctic Grey e/s
Pincurl e/s
Henna e/s
French Cuff e/s
Flip e/s
Icescape l/g
Snowscene l/g
Pink Edge lipglass pencil (that was a nice freebie)
Pigment samples in Vanilla and Frozen white (these are either a mistake or freebies, I'm not sure)

and from the sales thread:

Cosmic e/s
129 brush short handle (it's so cute!)
275 brush
Little Darlings coral lips holiday set

OH AND media make up definitely got my message because I got 2 samples from them of the foundation, woo! I was most excited for that, now I'm too scared to open them haha.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow spectrolite, I would have run home for that too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What do you think of Blonde MSF?

MrsMay, you forgot to mention bubble wraps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE Blonde MSF, it is gooorrrrgeoussss >_< It's kind of frosty on my dark skin but it works. Really, really pretty product.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I LOVE Blonde MSF, it is gooorrrrgeoussss >_< It's kind of frosty on my dark skin but it works. Really, really pretty product. _

 
Damn!  I was hoping you'd say it is crap!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow spectrolite, I would have run home for that too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think of Blonde MSF?

MrsMay, you forgot to mention bubble wraps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yes - and I was drowning in bubble wrap lol.

Sambibabe - you know you cant escape the power of the Blonde MSF


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 29, 2009)

I ended up at the Pro-Store after work today and I bought a new 15 pan palette, Bio-Green and Vibrant Grape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bio-Green is one colour I've wanted for aaaaaages. I was hoping they'd have the BBR stuff in store for me to buy but alas..... no luck.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 
Sambibabe - you know you cant escape the power of the Blonde MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha! I have been a good girl - haven't been to the MAC store for 3 weeks and I don't miss it somehow.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 29, 2009)

One of the ladies at Chaddy told me she "didn't know yet" when BBR was being released. I'm feeling a bit gibbed here!  My CP lady got back to me and said she remembers buying the lipglasses as she has the receipt and thought she sent them and cant find them in her house.. so that's kind of strange. She was nice enough to agree to repurchase them and so I'm getting Redhead MSF and the 214 as well, hopefully being sent out in the next few days <3


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 5, 2009)

Argh, it feels like ages, since I posted my BBR haul, because I bought NOTHING lately!  How depressing..  Can I put electric appliances?  Does dining table count?


----------



## dolcekatiana (Feb 6, 2009)

+studio fix fluid nw20 
+moisturelush cream
+shroom e/s
+brush cleanser

^ that might be the most boring haul ever lol


----------



## Septemba (Feb 6, 2009)

My mum bought me Petticoat this week! It's so purty. My first MSF, now I want them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm all over blushes atm, I think I'm going to dive into the deep end and pick up NARS Exhibit A next pay!

I really wanted to buy MUFE F&B but I don't think we can get #38 in Aus? So bummed. I might get HD instead but I was really lemming F&B... Boo.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

ok..... since we're about to consolidate our bank accounts (me and hubby) I've been hauling this last week!

What I've received so far:
Heritage Rouge pigment
#30 lashes (really looking forward to playing with these!)
Lashes adhesive
Pleasure Principal dazzleglass (been lemming this forever)
Surreal e/s

Waiting to arrive:
half jar museum bronze pigment
half jar revved up pigment
half jar quick frost pigment
full jar rushmetal pigment (to be split with a friend when it arrives)
full jar royal flush pigment (to be split with a friend when it arrives)
Royal Hue s/s
Overcast s/s
Crimsonaire s/s
Gracious Me s/s
Mangomix s/s
Penny s/s
Cedarrose s/s
Blurburry s/s
Graphito paint
Flammable paint
Magrittes paint
Chairoscuro paint
Shimma paint
Mauvism paint
Blueboy paint
Greenstroke paint pot
Rollickin paint pot
Pink Grapefruit l/g
UDPP
Blonde MSF
Soft Wave l/g

um, yeah... I've been a-hauling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can you tell I'm preparing for not being able to spend anything at all?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 6, 2009)

Holy Cow MrsMay!!  Are you opening a MAC store soon?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ nope, no mac store... just stocking up for the coming months/years/decades when I wont be able to buy hardly anything!!  At least I will have lost of things to play with so it will feel all "new" if you know what I mean?


----------



## dormick (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_My mum bought me Petticoat this week! It's so purty. My first MSF, now I want them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm all over blushes atm, I think I'm going to dive into the deep end and pick up NARS Exhibit A next pay!

I really wanted to buy MUFE F&B but I don't think we can get #38 in Aus? So bummed. I might get HD instead but I was really lemming F&B... Boo._

 

I just bought Petticoat yesterday. I agree. It's prettttty and I want more too! MIght to get more when BBR comes out which the MUA at Myer said is next week??? 

I also got some of the Coastal Scents gel liners this week - black, plum and 24K. I really like them but as I haven't tried Blacktrack I can't compare. Apparently the white is an excellent base so that's on my list next.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dormick* 

 
_ 
I also got some of the Coastal Scents gel liners this week - black, plum and 24K. I really like them but as I haven't tried Blacktrack I can't compare. Apparently the white is an excellent base so that's on my list next._

 
Ooh, I have been interested in these!

what do they feel like, are they really creamy/liquidy or are they drier?


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 7, 2009)

recived my haul last week yay, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



loving it all except l/g snowscene its to white on my lips.(i loved sugarimmed dazzleglass 2 bad ive finished it).and the monogram brush the dangly bit is annoying when your trying to work with the brush.today i went to adore beauty and bought-
tweezer man tweezer
smashbox photo finish light primer
annick goutal vannile exquise perfume
kusco murphy dry hair leave in
akin night eye cream
p.s i'm avoiding m.a.c untill hello kitty..still havent broken down and bought bbr.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 7, 2009)

Ooohhh Monogram brush looks good Repunzel!


----------



## dormick (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Ooh, I have been interested in these!

what do they feel like, are they really creamy/liquidy or are they drier?_

 
They are very creamy.  I swatched some on my hand and it looks like they would make an excellent base as well.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 8, 2009)

Just picked up some lemmings from Myer Sydney. 

Angel l/s
Plink l/s
Pink Swoon blush

I'm going to put some BBR on hold for tomorrow to pick up at lunch!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG.. Hubby organised HK CP from our Canadian relative.. I just found out this morning!  Yay.. If I knew, I would have put more stuff on my wishlist.. damn it! (greed never ends). So my haul list consists of more BBR stuff I got today and HK stuff that are on the way.. 

Blonde MSF
Pincurl e/s

Tippy BPB
Fun & Games BPB
Strayin' l/s
Most Popular l/s
Big Bow l/s
Cremeteam Lavender Whip l/s
Fast Friends l/g
Nice to be nice l/g


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 9, 2009)

Ohh I definately spent too much money in the past two days..

I added to yesterday's haul with goodies from BBR

Quick Tease
Strawberry Blonde
Blonde MSF





I really wanted to pick up Bbabe but it was too sheer for my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I wandered around the rest of the new Myer and found this brush bar for the brand Artiste and got




Stippling brush - my dupe for 187 
Contour brush
Rounded smudge brush - my dupe for the 219

Sooo happy with these. They also have them in Priceline, which is where I went next and got...

Black liquid liner
2 bright pink lip liners
+ free Palette! Woo!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

ok, well I just made it back from my trip to the city today and this is what I got:

Inglot gel eyeliner in #77 - matte black
Inglot pigment in a bright teal colour
Inglot pigment in a medium silver - kinda similar to silver fog but sooooo buttery

MAC:
226 Brush
Strawberry Blone l/g

I was only intending to purchase the eyeliner from Inglot but they told me that they are running a special at the moment with 2 for 1 pigments or 2 for 1 nail polishes.  That was waaaaaaay too good for me to pass up


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 9, 2009)

*MrsMay -* How do you like Inglot? I remember seeing it around a while ago and I thought OH MAC contender. They have an amazing colour range.


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Feb 9, 2009)

Just got back from Myer. I just want to rip open my BBR items but i'm at work =(..

I got today:

Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
brush 266
100 Strokes e/s
flip e/s

Ricepaper e/s
Twinks e/s

I ended up using a coupen and my myer voucher so i didn't spend that much!! Soooo happy...Can't wait to get home.

BTW Hello Kitty is coming out March 12th or what is 13th? and i am going to the VIP night!!. WOOOHOO


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_*MrsMay -* How do you like Inglot? I remember seeing it around a while ago and I thought OH MAC contender. They have an amazing colour range._

 
The stuff that I've tried I really like!

I had a few of their e/s - the smaller ones (AMC) that fit the MAC palettes are much nicer than the bigger ones, and they are only $10 each once you have bought the palette...

Their matte gel eyeliners are the best!  I have three of them now (and one sample) and I absolutely adore them, and prefer them to Fluidlines and Bobbi Brown gel eyeliners.

Their pigments are really nice as well.  They are a little bit more expensive comparson wise to the MAC ones, but they are half the size and $25.00 each and are _really_ pigmented...  They have a couple of MAC dupes too, such as the blue brown pigment.

Hope that helps!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 9, 2009)

I picked up Brunette MSF and Melt In Your Mouth cremesheen glass from Parramatta Myer today! I tried Marquis'd and it wasn't great on me but I really liked What A Do! So I'll have to go on a depotting spree and B2M for that.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ Chelle!! Beware!!!

They arent letting us do B2M at all for LE collections... I was going to do it today but couldnt


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 9, 2009)

Holy crap! simplyenchantin, is Creamteam out already?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ They had cremeteam out today, but the Adelaide stores didnt seem to have all the lipsticks (why doesnt that surprise me??)

Both Adelaide stores had Lavendar Whip though...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 9, 2009)

Damn!  I already ordered Lavender Whip from US.. I was going to B2M for other Cremeteam lippies.  MAC AUS is really starting to get on my nerves now!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG. WHAT THE HELL. That is so freakin uncool. That's it I'm never buying lipstick again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nat is making me want to return my Brunette MSF and get Blonde MSF.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah Jenny, the one I went to only had 3 cremeteam lipsticks and I tried lavender whip and I looked retarded. The other was crosswire which is too blonde-style pink for me and the last one was a dark colour.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_OMG. WHAT THE HELL. That is so freakin uncool. That's it I'm never buying lipstick again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nat is making me want to return my Brunette MSF and get Blonde MSF._

 

I think you should keep Brunette... I'm sure you will be able to pick up a Blone MSF in the clearance bin soon for a cheaper price than the AU retail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I'm not too impressed about the new B2M lipstick ruling.  I really wanted Marquise'd and All's Fair from BBR but I refuse to pay AU retail.  I will have to keep an eye out for these in the clearance bin.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_OMG. WHAT THE HELL. That is so freakin uncool. That's it I'm never buying lipstick again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nat is making me want to return my Brunette MSF and get Blonde MSF._

 
Whoever this 'Nat' person is, she sounds like a pain in the butt!  Didn't you try Blonde at MAC today?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Whoever this 'Nat' person is, she sounds like a pain in the butt! Didn't you try Blonde at MAC today?_

 




Yep, she's a pain in the butt and an enabler but we love her!


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 9, 2009)

I wanna know what this clearance bin you are getting into is ! Haha
Blonde is definately pretty - i feel like a fairy! I thought Brunette was too dark but the MA today was wearing and it looked really lovely. She was also rocking Chignon and quick tease I think


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ The clearance bin in at the bottom of the forums main page... the For Sale or Swap sub forum


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Chelle!! Beware!!!

They arent letting us do B2M at all for LE collections... I was going to do it today but couldnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
How sucky is that, I didn't know until today either when I had 2 sets ready and bam! No lippies. I ended up getting pervette and High Strung though... It hurts the pockets a lil!

I also got:
Flip e/s
Femme Fi e/s
Knight e/s
French Cuff e/s

Chignon l/s
B-Babe l/s
All's Fair l/s
Marquise' D l/s

and my mummy got me a Blonde MSF and I've got a 214 also on its way!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ hahaha the Adelaide counters must have been wondering what was going on today with the Specktra members coming in for BBR and wanting to B2M for the l/s


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ The clearance bin in at the bottom of the forums main page... the For Sale or Swap sub forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha Oh dear, my bad. Thanx


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_




Yep, she's a pain in the butt and an enabler but we love her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





simplyenchantin, forgot to say I have a friend called 'Jenny', and she is about to receive her blonde MSF from US too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And she already has redhead MSF!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 9, 2009)

You're all moomoos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did try Blonde MSF but it was very pink.. and I have Petticoat.. so I figured I should get something different.. but now I'm thinking that Brunette is a little too orange-peachy for me. I tried Redhead and it was SO sheer but it's already on it's way from overseas so I can't do much about that.

I'm at a loss! Someone help me! I think you're right, Jenny. Save money and wait for it in the clearance bin - I probably should've done the same for Brunette! I'm so indecisive. 

Would it be tricky to try an B2M at Melbourne? haha. The last time I spoke to my MUA's there, they said B2M for BBR was fine so :/


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 9, 2009)

Ask MUA if you could try MSFs with #165 brush. They won't be so sheer anymore.   On my skin, Blonde is not the same as Petticoat.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 9, 2009)

I pretty much skipped BBR.... although I am thinking I should have gotten Redhead MSF :| I didnt go for any of the lippies either, although I was tempted by Chignon. I have been hunting down Dazzleglasses instead...LOL...got a Baby Sparks coming from the UK for only $20 (ebay) so I am excited about that - I never got it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my Comet Blue and Money Honey arrived the other, so very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am hoping to get the HK Kouture Dazzleglasses


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're all moomoos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did try Blonde MSF but it was very pink.. and I have Petticoat.. so I figured I should get something different.. but now I'm thinking that Brunette is a little too orange-peachy for me. I tried Redhead and it was SO sheer but it's already on it's way from overseas so I can't do much about that.

I'm at a loss! Someone help me! I think you're right, Jenny. Save money and wait for it in the clearance bin - I probably should've done the same for Brunette! I'm so indecisive. 

Would it be tricky to try an B2M at Melbourne? haha. The last time I spoke to my MUA's there, they said B2M for BBR was fine so :/_

 
If you can B2M, go for it!!

I use my 181 for my MSF's and have no problem with colour.  In fact, I have issues with my Redhead MSF being *very* pigmented that I have to be careful!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I pretty much skipped BBR.... although I am thinking I should have gotten Redhead MSF :| I didnt go for any of the lippies either, although I was tempted by Chignon. I have been hunting down Dazzleglasses instead...LOL...got a Baby Sparks coming from the UK for only $20 (ebay) so I am excited about that - I never got it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my Comet Blue and Money Honey arrived the other, so very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am hoping to get the HK Kouture Dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh... hunting down dazzleglasses - my favourite sport!!  I recently hunted down Pleasure Principal and I cant believe I didnt buy this one when it was first released!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmm.. I just swatched it in the store and put it on my inner wrist and it was just sparkly. I'm sure it'll look different on my face using a brush!


----------



## Brie (Feb 9, 2009)

Yesterday I ordered samples of Basic Red, The Hello Kitty ones, Bright Fuchsia, Clear Sky Blue, Electric Coral, Gold, Nocturnal Plum, Pink Pearl, True Chartreuse and White. I cannot wait for them to arrive!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

Thumped the CC today:

Redhead MSF
Softwave l/g
226 brush
214 brush

Tried Blonde MSF but it didn't suit me - was way too icy pink for my tones!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Yesterday I ordered samples of Basic Red, The Hello Kitty ones, Bright Fuchsia, Clear Sky Blue, Electric Coral, Gold, Nocturnal Plum, Pink Pearl, True Chartreuse and White. I cannot wait for them to arrive!!!_

 
Oooh - nice!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Thumped the CC today:

Redhead MSF
Softwave l/g
226 brush
214 brush

Tried Blonde MSF but it didn't suit me - was way too icy pink for my tones!_

 
You resisted a lot that was on your original list!  I am proud!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Oooh - nice! 



You resisted a lot that was on your original list! I am proud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. You'll be even more proud of me given the fact that I went to DJs instead of Myer (in spite!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL I asked for B2M as well for the LE lipsticks, and like everyone else, it didn't happen. boo hoo.

I swatched the e/s colours and I wasn't impressed, so it was easy to count those out of the mix. Tried on Blonde MSF and it just didn't suit me. So I decided to get the 214 instead (now rather than later).

Marquise'D and What A Do! _nearly _tempted me tho. Was more impressed by the l/s and l/g rather than the e/s.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Thanks. You'll be even more proud of me given the fact that I went to DJs instead of Myer (in spite!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL I asked for B2M as well for the LE lipsticks, and like everyone else, it didn't happen. boo hoo.

I swatched the e/s colours and I wasn't impressed, so it was easy to count those out of the mix. Tried on Blonde MSF and it just didn't suit me. So I decided to get the 214 instead (now rather than later).

Marquise'D and What A Do! nearly tempted me tho. Was more impressed by the l/s and l/g rather than the e/s._

 
Yay!

I think I'm going to go back later this week (once we get paid lol) and pick up Marquise'd.  It was a perfect peachy colour on me, and I've been looking for a colour like that for a while...  I know I said I didnt want to pay AUD retail for it, but I also want to see if I can snag an invite for the HK event


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yay!
....but I also want to see if I can snag an invite for the HK event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How do you score one of those?!?!?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_How do you score one of those?!?!?_

 
By asking I'm presuming


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_By asking I'm presuming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got confused by email notifications, and thought this was your answer to 'how do you score Petticoat'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aren't you already on a 'call' list?  Wish you were coming up to Melbourne earlier!  We could go to the launch together and I can watch you getting drunk in live action.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I got confused by email notifications, and thought this was your answer to 'how do you score Petticoat'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aren't you already on a 'call' list? Wish you were coming up to Melbourne earlier! We could go to the launch together and I can watch you getting drunk in live action._

 
hahaha keep up girl!

I dont think I am on a 'call' list surprisingly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know... I'm trying to think of an excuse to come to Melbourne a couple of days earlier for work, but I havent thought of anything yet!!

I'm sure you and I can get drunk at some stage during my Melbourne visit


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 10, 2009)

BIG haul for me today but its my birthday tomorrow!

BBR:
165
226
Peroxide l/g
Blonde MSF
Brunette MSF
Flip e/s
Henna e/s
Top Knot e/s
100 Strokes e/s

Cremeteam:
Partial to Pink Cremesheen Glass (love this want to get more, the Lavendar one makes me look like I am dead though)

NARS:
Lil Marlene Cream Eyeshadow
Sin Blush


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hannah!!

I love how all the good collections are falling into Feb & March!  I got HK for Valentine's day and maybe Sephora/Grand Duo/Sugarsweet for my March Birthday. Bugger I am not a mother, otherwise I would request MAC stuff for Mother's Day lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hahaha keep up girl!

I dont think I am on a 'call' list surprisingly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know... I'm trying to think of an excuse to come to Melbourne a couple of days earlier for work, but I havent thought of anything yet!!

I'm sure you and I can get drunk at some stage during my Melbourne visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I remember you saying your MUA calls you when new collection arrives?
I am not sure which store I am going to put myself to.. Pro store or the local store??

Oh, you know I don't drink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gimme some sugar though and I'll be on high!


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_By asking I'm presuming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just asked if they were having an event they said yes i said can i come they said yep lol that easy!!!

In adelaide ive been told each event is like 15-20 people though so anyone really wanting to go should prolly go pa the $60 dollars soonish.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_I just asked if they were having an event they said yes i said can i come they said yep lol that easy!!!

In adelaide ive been told each event is like 15-20 people though so anyone really wanting to go should prolly go pa the $60 dollars soonish._

 
So what do they do at the launch? Do you know any details? Do they hold it at the store???


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_I just asked if they were having an event they said yes i said can i come they said yep lol that easy!!!

In adelaide ive been told each event is like 15-20 people though so anyone really wanting to go should prolly go pa the $60 dollars soonish._

 

You have to pay to go to an event? Is that redeemable for products on the night or something?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_I just asked if they were having an event they said yes i said can i come they said yep lol that easy!!!

In adelaide ive been told each event is like 15-20 people though so anyone really wanting to go should prolly go pa the $60 dollars soonish._

 
I will be there tomorrow or Thursday, so will speak to them then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_So what do they do at the launch? Do you know any details? Do they hold it at the store???_

 
Basically they have the products out to test and buy, as well as food and drinks.  I know the last one I went to was at Myers and it was after hours so the mac girls were the only ones in the store.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_You have to pay to go to an event? Is that redeemable for products on the night or something?_

 
You do have to pay, but it is redeemable on products on the night.


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I will be there tomorrow or Thursday, so will speak to them then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Basically they have the products out to test and buy, as well as food and drinks. I know the last one I went to was at Myers and it was after hours so the mac girls were the only ones in the store.



You do have to pay, but it is redeemable on products on the night._

 
exactly what i was going to say


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ hahaha maybe I will see you there then!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

When is the HK launch party in Adelaide??

So the $60 can be used for products anyway....? Will that be 1.7 glitter liners then? LOL 

I wouldn't mind going, but I'd only be interested in the glitter liners I think... I wonder if they'll give out samples? *dreams on*


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_When is the HK launch party in Adelaide??

So the $60 can be used for products anyway....? Will that be 1.7 glitter liners then? LOL 

I wouldn't mind going, but I'd only be interested in the glitter liners I think... I wonder if they'll give out samples? *dreams on*_

 

I have a vague memory of someone saying it was the 12th of March?

I highly doubt that they would give samples of the glitter liners as they would dry rock hard and you wouldnt be able to use them!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ Adelaide might not be on 12th?  I don't know.. I saw the date in the AU story line thread, can't remember now.  Just received a call from Doncaster Myer store and it is going to be on 12th, Thursday night.  Grrr.. Is that mean, even though the VIP night is limited to 15-20 people, other people who'd just pass by can join in, since Myer opens till 9pm?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Adelaide might not be on 12th? I don't know.. I saw the date in the AU story line thread, can't remember now. Just received a call from Doncaster Myer store and it is going to be on 12th, Thursday night. Grrr.. Is that mean, even though the VIP night is limited to 15-20 people, other people who'd just pass by can join in, since Myer opens till 9pm?_

 
It's in Myer city and they arent open on Thursday nights, they are only open for late night shopping on Fridays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well my haul today (so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) consists of:
BNIB Graphito paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BNIB Greenstroke Paint Pot
BNIB Rushmetal pigment (to be split in half)
BNIB Royal Flush pigment (to be split in half)

and I'm going to mac at lunch


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ LOL, I was talking about Doncaster Myer.  It opens till 9pm Thursday & Friday and the VIP night is on Thursday evening grrr..


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ ahhhhhhhhhh, right, gotcha!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

Wasn't it you MrsMay said the VIP night you went was crap, because they allowed everyone in?

Urgghhh.. I love Fashion Mews & She Loves Candy looks and now I want Too Dolly quads!! I want to resist this, but then I should CP this, since this might be like $115 when it is released here?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wasn't it you MrsMay said the VIP night you went was crap, because they allowed everyone in?

Urgghhh.. I love Fashion Mews & She Loves Candy looks and now I want Too Dolly quads!! I want to resist this, but then I should CP this, since this might be like $115 when it is released here?_

 
Nope, wasnt me, I think it might have been one of the Melb girls?

I am soooooo glad I dont want any of the quads from HK


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Nope, wasnt me, I think it might have been one of the Melb girls?

I am soooooo glad I dont want any of the quads from HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Probably miss_bailey lol.. 

Yeah, I didn't want any until.. today! Romping & Stately Black are getting to me. Oh well.. $55 for 4 shadows are not too bad (so I say to myself)


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 11, 2009)

ok, well I think I've established that I have absolutely NO willpower lol...

I picked up Brunette MSF, All's Fair and Marquise'd today at lunch.  I also paid my $60 to book in for the Adelaide Myer launch of HK (on the 11th of March).


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, you do have willpower MrsMay!  You didn't get Henna and you are not getting Tippy lol


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 11, 2009)

hi all the launch im going to is the 11th!!! which is a wednesday!! from 6 till  8 i think,,,
ive paid mine.. just curious which adelaidians are going to myer and which to DJ's?

Im a DJs kinda gal... theres a MA there who is awsomely nice.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_hi all the launch im going to is the 11th!!! which is a wednesday!! from 6 till 8 i think,,,
ive paid mine.. just curious which adelaidians are going to myer and which to DJ's?

Im a DJs kinda gal... theres a MA there who is awsomely nice._

 
Awwwwwwww I'm going to the Myers one on the 11th!!

Perhaps we should all meet up after the launch for dinner and compare thoughts lol....

well I knew my hauling wasnt over for today... I came back from lunch to three more parcels...

Half jar pigments in Revved Up, Museum Bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and Quick Frost
Shadesticks in  Mangomix, Overcast, Gracious Me, Crimsonaire, Royal Hue
Lipglass in Pink Grapefruit (love this!)
Mauvism paint and a bottle of UDPP


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice haul!! I just bought another Wintersky e/s - I love this so much I knew I wanted another


----------



## Dorit (Feb 11, 2009)

Any Brisbane pre-launch partiers here? I will be going to the DJs one- probably...


----------



## dormick (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dorit* 

 
_Any Brisbane pre-launch partiers here? I will be going to the DJs one- probably..._

 
I was thinking about it.  Do you know if there are any spaces left?  I'm assuming it will fill up pretty quickly


----------



## Dorit (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dormick* 

 
_I was thinking about it. Do you know if there are any spaces left? I'm assuming it will fill up pretty quickly_

 
Hi dormick

You need to speak to the counter manager, Jade. I think its only their "top 10 customers".


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

Just wondering.. How do they select 'top 10 customers'?  Is it based on your spending?


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ I'm interested in that too. I think HK will be too sheer for me so I'm not worried about going to the launch event, but if they have anything for the next couple of collections I'd be interested.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was horrified today to see that the Cremesheen Glasses are $43.... I might as well switch outright to Chanel or Dior for the prices MAC are charging for these..... I did purchase a couple from the UK and I am ever so pleased I did, I will post when they arrive


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree panda! I got sucked in without asking for the price first lol!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 12, 2009)

I nearly died - I swear I *went* to purchase Creme Anglaise online (sold out), but prob thankful for that since $43 is a little steep for my liking for a Dazzleglass sized lip gloss *OUCH*.....

Now, speaking of LE I just did a chat with an AU MAC rep - you CAN B2M for LE lippies! She told me they had a meeting just recently with all pro store managers and there is NO reason you cant B2M for an LE


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Now, speaking of LE I just did a chat with an AU MAC rep - you CAN B2M for LE lippies! She told me they had a meeting just recently with all pro store managers and there is NO reason you cant B2M for an LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I need a written statement of that, just in case the local MUA might say otherwise!!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL - well I dont have a written statement either. I called the AU service number and asked for a manager. I was told that they had a meeting that involved both Syndey and Melb pro store managers and was told that there was no reason we couldnt B2M at the pro stores (I didnt ask about counters since I never shop at them, sorry). So, I guess if anyone has problems at either of the pro stores they can all the service number as well


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL - well I dont have a written statement either. I called the AU service number and asked for a manager. I was told that they had a meeting that involved both Syndey and Melb pro store managers and was told that there was no reason we couldnt B2M at the pro stores (I didnt ask about counters since I never shop at them, sorry). So, I guess if anyone has problems at either of the pro stores they can all the service number as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun!

I will make sure to bring my empties with me to the Melb pro store in March... hopefully they will have some of the BBR lippies left


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^No problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She specifically told me that Melb and Syd pro stores are accepting B2M for LE's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She also told me that the meeting with store managers was very recent so the info should be current at both pro stores. She didnt make any mention of the counters (and I didnt ask) so I can only guess that the policy isnt applicable at counters, I myself have never had trouble B2M for an LE at either of the pro stores, but wanted to be sure before I do it next since I will be in Sydney later today


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Panda!  The annoying thing is Melb Pro store seems to be out of stock with a lot of stuff (especially stuff that I want), so I rarely go there to grab collections.  Oh well, lucky the creamteam lippies I want are not LE, so it will be interesting, when I turn up with 48 empties lol.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 12, 2009)

Snapped up Ever So Rich and Lavender Whip plus Twig, Sophisto & Up the Amp today.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 12, 2009)

ahh, nice!! Now can we have swatches of Lavender Whip and Up the Amp pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Up the Amp is my favorite!  Grrr.. my lavender whip is not coming till next month!  Isn't Ever so rich so sheer?  Does it look nice paired with Lavender Whip?


----------



## Septemba (Feb 12, 2009)

I ordered them last night on my mobile (there's an addict for you, I figured out how to use the net on my mob just so I could do it, my phone was dead! lol! and let me tell you it took hours).

 I think they'll come by Tues so I'll def do swatches & full review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so excited about Lavender Whip!!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 12, 2009)

double post, as per usual


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Did you order any BBR stuff Septemba?

I was just drooling over US specktra memeber's HK haul. She bought the whole collection for US $1000!  I wonder how much it would be, if you bought the whole collection here lol.. Probably $3000?


----------



## Septemba (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't ordered any BBR yet, I'm still not sure what I want!! What will I kick myself for not getting if I miss out? Any recs or HGs?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I haven't ordered any BBR yet, I'm still not sure what I want!! What will I kick myself for not getting if I miss out? Any recs or HGs?_

 
 I think with BBR, you really need to try everything on your face. Having said that, I bought everything without swatching and I am happy with everything (except Live & Dye) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am thinking about going back to try Deep Shade though. I love all the shadows & MSFs (blonde & redhead).

Today, I spent $96 at Inglot and got so many stuff!

Translucent loose powder
Gel liner in Black
Duraline
Pigment #45
Pigment #98 - free!

I was looking at their brushes, which look almighty similar to MAC brushes... The girl said they are from the same factory?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 12, 2009)

Nat I was told that too.. who knows. Apparently MAC, Inglot and Bobbi Brown brushes are made in the same factory. That might either be true or crap. However, I bought an awesome blending brush from Inglot - AWESOME I tell you. It's so soft and it seriously just blends the crap out of everything. I also played with their kabuki brush and it looks/feels identical to my 182, so there you go. They're also significantly cheaper.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 12, 2009)

There's your precious HG powder, sambi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm happy for you that you found it! I think I will get an MSF at least, maybe a lippie... thinking about Chignon? I'm trying to get more pigmented lippies because I'm moving on from hoarding nudes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm chronic, I just placed that order yesterday and I'm trying to get the MAC site to let me process Strada and VGV + VGV SE lipglasses now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So jealous of everyone hitting up Inglot!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^No problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She specifically told me that Melb and Syd pro stores are accepting B2M for LE's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She also told me that the meeting with store managers was very recent so the info should be current at both pro stores. She didnt make any mention of the counters (and I didnt ask) so I can only guess that the policy isnt applicable at counters, I myself have never had trouble B2M for an LE at either of the pro stores, but wanted to be sure before I do it next since I will be in Sydney later today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I spoke to my local MAC store manager.. Forgot to ask her about B2M for LE stuff, but when I asked her to put aside some Cremesheen lippies (Shy girl/Creme Cup/Lickable), she said she can't do that for LE stuff!  So I said those lippies are not LE and she said, 'they are LE in our store'.  Speechless.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nat I was told that too.. who knows. Apparently MAC, Inglot and Bobbi Brown brushes are made in the same factory. That might either be true or crap. However, I bought an awesome blending brush from Inglot - AWESOME I tell you. It's so soft and it seriously just blends the crap out of everything. I also played with their kabuki brush and it looks/feels identical to my 182, so there you go. They're also significantly cheaper._

 
 When the girl rolled out her pouch full of brushes, I asked her, 'are they MAC brushes?' and she said, 'no they are Inglot brushes'.  Doh.. I am so dumb.  Why would they carry MAC brushes there? lol

 Quote:

  There's your precious HG powder, sambi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm happy for you that you found it! I think I will get an MSF at least, maybe a lippie... thinking about Chignon? I'm trying to get more pigmented lippies because I'm moving on from hoarding nudes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm chronic, I just placed that order yesterday and I'm trying to get the MAC site to let me process Strada and VGV + VGV SE lipglasses now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So jealous of everyone hitting up Inglot!!  
 
Yeah MSFs are great.. Chignon seems to be the darkest out of the BBR lippies lol.. 

I love VGV & VGVI SE!!  They are gorgeous


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I haven't ordered any BBR yet, I'm still not sure what I want!! What will I kick myself for not getting if I miss out? Any recs or HGs?_

 
If you could only get one thing I would recommend Redhead MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I spoke to my local MAC store manager.. Forgot to ask her about B2M for LE stuff, but when I asked her to put aside some Cremesheen lippies (Shy girl/Creme Cup/Lickable), she said she can't do that for LE stuff! So I said those lippies are not LE and she said, 'they are LE in our store'. Speechless._

 
Yeah, MAC is sucky at the moment.  They wont even hold stuff for people now if it's LE.


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 13, 2009)

i b2m for b-babe.
really i think we be able to b2m for e/s they are cheaper anyways.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

Which store did you go to Repunzel? DJ?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Today my favorite MUA confirmed that I could B2M for any lipsticks, as long as they are not specially packaged like DE or HK!  I hope she was right and I will make sure I will bring all my empties to HER, not the manager girl


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 14, 2009)

I stopped past Mac Pro on my lunch break the other day and picked up - 

Shy Girl and Partial to Pink from Cream Team - love!!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Today my favorite MUA confirmed that I could B2M for any lipsticks, as long as they are not specially packaged like DE or HK! I hope she was right and I will make sure I will bring all my empties to HER, not the manager girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*runs to post office to ship all my B2M off to sambibabe*


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 14, 2009)

Can I post a nail polish haul here? Hahaha

Heard about this place in Bankstown - Pro Nail Supply - so headed out there through the rain. They sell EVERYTHING - OPI, China Glaze, Essie - all between $5-10. Picked up 5 nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI Lincoln Park at Midnight
OPI Blue My Mind
China Glaze White on White
China Glaze Heaven
China Glaze Ruby Pumps 

LOVE!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*runs to post office to ship all my B2M off to sambibabe*







_

 
 Wait until I try mine first!!  She also said you can B2M eyeshadows & lipstuff at the pro store? WTF? For real?

I always wanted to try OPI and China Glaze?  Does anyone know where I can grab Seche Vite except from ebay?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 14, 2009)

Are you serious about b2m for e/s at the pro store? Can you please get that in writing? I'd so love e/s more than lipsticks!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, she definitely said eyeshadow & lipgloss... I was wondering if she was confused with US stores lol.. I would ring and ask, actually.


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wait until I try mine first!!  She also said you can B2M eyeshadows & lipstuff at the pro store? WTF? For real?

I always wanted to try OPI and China Glaze?  Does anyone know where I can grab Seche Vite except from ebay?_

 
what??? that's a major breakthrough for MAC AU.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so uhm... myy recent haul :

*MAC HK stuff through CP*
- Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder
- Fun & Games Beauty Powder Blush
- Mimmy Lipglass
- She Loves Candy Lipglass

from myy last trip to *Jakarta - Indonesia*
- Quite Natural Paintpot (not only this is not available here in aussie, it's way cheaper)
- Blackground Paintpot
- Select Cover-Up in NC35


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice haul, MQ!! How are you liking Mimmy? Hope you're having a good time over there


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 14, 2009)

This week I got a few things in the mail from the Swap/Sale forum:

BNIB Gold Magic Bronzing Stick from the Diana Ross collection
BNIB X-Rocks Blush
Heritage Rouge pigment sample
Smoke Signals pigment sample

*From Kit/Mecca:*
Kit Clear Gloss
Korres Fig Hand Cream
Kiehl's Avocado Eye Treatment

I also placed a huge HK and Cremesheen order too and I can't wait for that to get here!


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Which store did you go to Repunzel? DJ?_

 
nope Myer Bourke st mall


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Nice haul, MQ!! How are you liking Mimmy? Hope you're having a good time over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
should have mentioned it before.... i just ordered it a while back and it's on its way.... ^^


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 15, 2009)

That's crap - how come a different set of rules applies to different stores. I'd love to do b2m for BBR lippies. GRRRR

Oh and I succumed to Blonde MSF, btw.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Oh and I succumed to Blonde MSF, btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 TOLD YOU!!! Blonde MSF is good!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, went and B2M for two BBR lipsticks today, What a do and All's fair.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 15, 2009)

sambibabe;
 
Yeah said:
			
		

> I am SO jealous. Any chance I could post my 6 B2M to you for What a Do!? lol
> ... i'm serious! heheh
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 15, 2009)

I broke and got the last MSF and brush so now I have all three MSF's and all three brushes. My self restraint is nill.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I am SO jealous. Any chance I could post my 6 B2M to you for What a Do!? lol
... i'm serious! heheh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My friend got me BlondeMSF $5 cheaper in Singapore - not a massive saving, but helpful all the same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is All's Fair rather purple-y?_

 
I think All's Fair is definately a cool toned pink, I'm wearing it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I broke and got the last MSF and brush so now I have all three MSF's and all three brushes. My self restraint is nill._

 
Dont worry miss_bailey, I also own all three MSF's and I have plans to buy one or two more of the 226 brush!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 15, 2009)

You're all nuts haha (in a lovely addicted way, of course). I RETURNED my Brunette MSF because I just think its way too dark. I might go get Blonde though and I need to go on a depot spree coz I think I want What a do!

Also, yay I'm back home! My redhead MSF, 214, Live and Dye, Soft Wave and a BB Shimmerbrick were ready and waiting for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jenny please tell us about your 226, I like collecting brushes but only if I think they'll be hugely useful!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 15, 2009)

simplyenchantin - 226 is definitely worth the investment.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

I am not sure about #226, but you don't have a huge Asian lid like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#226 takes me an hour to blend and buff all my shadows out


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 16, 2009)

I seriously love my Inglot blending brush. It just works and is so soft and fluffy! I'll take a picture of it when I get home tonight.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_simplyenchantin - 226 is definitely worth the investment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Completely agree.  The 226 allows me to have more of a "sharp" crease if you know what I mean?  So that the crease colour doesnt transfer further down the lid... I have nfi how to explain this lol...


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 16, 2009)

You did a good job... i guess it's the most 'controllable' blending brush in my kit, but it still disperses the colour in a soft way - if that make sense...
So blends as all blending brushes do, but with more control as it doesn't fluff out like the 217. lol. I use 217 purely for highlighting the brow bone.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I seriously love my Inglot blending brush. It just works and is so soft and fluffy! I'll take a picture of it when I get home tonight._

 
Oh that'll be good to see!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 16, 2009)

I totally understand you guys! I have a problem with the 219 in that it doesn't blend *enough* so if I use a dark colour i have a huge splotch.. but then with the 217 it doesn't blend deep into the crease so the colour ends up dispersed too low down on the lid..

Maybe this is the answer!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^ Better go and get it asap. It is really popular!


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 16, 2009)

i bought lashes from MadameMadeline

Product Name: Ardell Fashion Lashes #111

4 Pairs 
Product Name: Ardell Fashion Lashes #118
4 Pairs
Product Name: Ardell Accents Lashes 305
 2 Pairs


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 16, 2009)

Mini lippy haul today...

What A Do! BBR l/s
All's Fair BBR l/s






 Couldn't help myself. But I think I am now officially DONE regarding the BBR collection (I hope, and so does my bank account).

Btw - All south aussie's please note, Redhead MSF is sold out at DJs Adelaide. Dunno about Myer tho.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 17, 2009)

I B2M for Lavender Whip today! WOO HOO!! Its a little darker than I thought it would be BUT I havent used it yet either, it may be different applied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and my Baby Sparks off ebay arrived too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am hoping my Cremesheen stuff will come soon, I got another Baby Sparks coming with that as well as a few other things so I am excited for them!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

Whoo hooo Panda!!  I am getting both Lavender Whip and Fashion Mews!  Love all the violet lippies!  Let me guess..  you love Baby Sparks right?


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLOL!! Yes I fell in LOVE with Baby Sparks - I was going to get a couple extra but its rumoured to be one of the perm colours when Dazzleglasses become perm - I will wait and see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking about Fashion Mews, love to see some comparison swatches when you get them!! I have used the Lavender Whip between posts... hehehe... its nothing like in the tube - goes on 1) paler and 2) pinker than it looks - I LOVE it!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

Temptalia already has comparison swatch of Lavender whip and Fashion Mews (and something else) on her site.  I think Fashion Mews won't be as wearable as Lavender whip, but I am keeping it just in case!  Is it paler than Up the Amp, if you have one?

Since you love Baby Sparks so much.. Do you have Monogram Identity?  It looks exactly like Baby Sparks but with gold sparkles.. Very pretty!


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Completely agree. The 226 allows me to have more of a "sharp" crease if you know what I mean? So that the crease colour doesnt transfer further down the lid... I have nfi how to explain this lol..._

 
i was thinking of getting this it sounds good.
but alas its sold out on the website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'm still trying to hold out and not get anything else from bbr


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Temptalia already has comparison swatch of Lavender whip and Fashion Mews (and something else) on her site. I think Fashion Mews won't be as wearable as Lavender whip, but I am keeping it just in case! Is it paler than Up the Amp, if you have one?

Since you love Baby Sparks so much.. Do you have Monogram Identity? It looks exactly like Baby Sparks but with gold sparkles.. Very pretty!_

 

Awww, the only thing I got from Monogram was Marque x 2. I didnt get anything else, I never even thought about the glosses!

I will have to have a look on Temptalia site for comparisons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont usually go purple/lilac and I dont own Up The Amp either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe
All I know is that Lavender Whip looks quite dark in the tube, and quite lilac, but it has a beautiful very pink hue, almost a pink pearl to it when applied!! I can see myself wearing this quite a lot


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is the pic I posted on Monogram Swatch thread. Identity is the pale one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:






And image from Temptalia: Lavender Whip, Fun Fun & Fashion Mews





Grrr, thanks to you panda, now I wish I had my Lavender whip!!  Wish I don't have to wait till next month to get it.  I could just B2M for it here, but then I also want Lickable, Shy girl, Cream cup..grrr


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLOL!! Well if it makes you feel any better you have the red monogram that I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe I just never got about to getting that with so many other things that came up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Identity is really pretty!!! Are these Dazzleglasses or lipglasses - the packaging is the same as Dazzleglass??


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL.. You have Love Alert, right?  Monogram Red one is just like Love Alert with gold pearls. It is dark pink.  Do you think HKK lipglosses would be just like Monogram lipglosses with HK packaging?

Monogram glosses came out as lipglass, but they are just like Dazzleglasses.. Same size tube, same dazzle, same brush applicator.. Lucky I got these from US - so not worth paying extra $10 more than Dazzleglass lol.. 

Grr.. okay Temptalia looks weird with Fashion Mews on her lips


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont have Love Alert yet - its one of the "other things" coming with my cremesheen stuff hopefully soon


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

Hope you get your package soon!  Grrrr hate waiting for the deliveries


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 17, 2009)

Received my piggy package last night! Woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Teal
Royal Flush
Vanilla
Deep Blue Green
Jardin Aires
Gold Dusk
Bell Bottom Blue
Revved Up


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 17, 2009)

I went to Chaddy Myer to B2M for a BBR lippy and only All's Fair suited me out of all of them! And then they didn't have it and neither did Chapel st so I went to Myer Melbourne and one of the MUA's told me that I can't B2M for LE lippies and I was like "Omg! I specifically asked if I could and I was told I can!" and got really shitty haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, his manager was in a meeting and he told me I'd have to wait half an hour for him to double check, eventually someone went in and asked and they said that you can B2M for any lippy that is the same price as regular lippies, so that applies to BBR and Cremesheen and I guess anything with regular packaging.. (they really need to get a consistent policy across all the stores)

I also got an eyelash curler, the cleanse off oil, blonde MSF (it looked gorgeous as a highlight) and a pump for my SFF. I totally forgot about the 226 though.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh panda, how do you like Baby Sparks? I noticed it up on the site and am thinking about ordering it. My first Dazzleglass!!

I got my lippies and cremesheen glass yesterday, I am trying to take a decent pic with my phone cam but it's such a cheap piece of ----!!! 

The cremesheen glass is soo addicting, I can't believe how soft they are! I'm really happy with Sophisto and and LW, still playing with Up The Amp and really unsure about Twig... it feels so 90's! I don't know!

I'm going to order some more of the glasses next week.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ Yeah, love all the Cremesheen lippies too!  I bought Crosswires last year and didn't like it, because it was brown/coral on me.. Today it is dark coral pink?  I swear it is playing a trick on me!!!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol! I missed out on the Cremesheen lippies for some reason. I think I was sulking over Ravishing not matching the promo image or something, I wanted that so badly!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

I love Ravishing!!  I think it does look similar to the promo image though?  I am more disappointed in Creme Team collection not matching the promo image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, especially the lilac lips.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Oh panda, how do you like Baby Sparks? I noticed it up on the site and am thinking about ordering it. My first Dazzleglass!!

I got my lippies and cremesheen glass yesterday, I am trying to take a decent pic with my phone cam but it's such a cheap piece of ----!!! 

The cremesheen glass is soo addicting, I can't believe how soft they are! I'm really happy with Sophisto and and LW, still playing with Up The Amp and really unsure about Twig... it feels so 90's! I don't know!

I'm going to order some more of the glasses next week._

 
I really love the Baby Sparks!!! Its more a neutral pink on me than a baby pink, I am very glad I asked for another, just waiting for it to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do we have any Lavender Whip and UTA comparison swatches?

I have Ravishing too - to get it to look like the promo you HAVE to use a lipbrush. Without it it applies to darkly. I like my Ravishing but not enough to get another. I have a few of the Cremesheens now - Creme D Nude, Ravishing, Party Line, Hang Up, Fanfare, Modesty & Lavender Whip. I am thinking on Brave Red and I am going to B2M for Cream In Your Coffee at some point as well


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

I have Fanfare and for some reason I don't think any of the other cremesheens suit me at all


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I have Ravishing too - to get it to look like the promo you HAVE to use a lipbrush. Without it it applies to darkly. I like my Ravishing but not enough to get another. I have a few of the Cremesheens now - Creme D Nude, Ravishing, Party Line, Hang Up, Fanfare, Modesty & Lavender Whip. I am thinking on Brave Red and I am going to B2M for Cream In Your Coffee at some point as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I love pairing Ravishing with coppery eyes, it is so pretty!  I missed out on Creme D Nude, but got Myth instead..  I bought, Ravishing, Crosswires, Speed Dial, Speak Louder, Fanfare, Hot Gossip, On hold and Seasonal peach n/p.  Also waiting on Lavender Whip, Creme Cup, Shy Girl and Lickable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe Cream in your coffee too, but I want to test this first! LOL panda, I am glad I am not the only lippy whore here!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL!!! I have a secret obsession with lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a list....LOL.... still chasing past LEs, I bought a Rocking Chick and hoping it will come soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Creme Cup is def on my list!! Plus Cream In Your Coffee of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure about Lickable yet - I have GAT which I really adore. I also use Bright Fuschia p/g as a lippy - I desperately want a DARK fuschia frost lippy just like the pigment!!

I never have had Myth - thought I do have 3N, 2 x Brew, 3 x Style It Up (after having NONE and searching frantically everywhere for it I ended up with 3!!) and Creme D Nude which will be a nude staple now, I'm not sure I'd buy another nudie LE at all since Creme D Nude is prob the better colour of the lot IMHO


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Do we have any Lavender Whip and UTA comparison swatches?_

 
Ok girls (panda!) here are the swatches I promised. I had to take them in indoor light (midnight swatching) on the webcam. I was trying to get natural light with my phonecam but no joy. Better than nothing, right? PPP with med. piggied lips.

Single coat of Lav Whip





Built up Lav Whip






Single coat of Up The Amp





Heavy coat of Up The Amp


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG - thank-you!!! I think that UTA is not for me... Lavender Whip is an easy wear for me but UTA looks like work :|  Maybe next time I head to Paddo I will swatch it and see


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

No worries!

I think Lav Whip is cute but it can go grey or OTT if it's stacked on. UTA is sooo pigmented, it's hard to sheer it down. I dropped it as soon as I got it and smashed up half the crayon.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL!!! I have the opposite with Lavender Whip - it goes a very pretty pink on me!! Another girl I have been chatting with got hers just now as well and she said hers goes pink too - we both have pretty pigmented lips though - think that might be the reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I nearly died today talking about dropping things - my adoreable daughter got into my stash and DROPPED my Too Fab - I was just thinking... OMFG, I hope its not broken! It wasnt, but I do have substantial scratches from little fingers in my Gladiola, Kangarouge and Funshine..... I think she had fun until I caught her (thats why she dropped the Too Fab...LOL!) but her little brother looked quite nice though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy shit Septemba, you have beautiful lips!!  Definitely lipstick ho worthy, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think Up the Amp is supposed to be THAT purple though lol.. If I mix Up the Amp and GAT, then I get the colour like that? 

I have Rocking Chic!  
How did you go with 3N? Is it nice?


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

I cant wait to get Rocking Chick! I am so stupid not to have bought it before, if I had realised it was a frost I would have!!

3N is nice, buts its more pinky nudie than neutral nudie... goes nice with a smokey eye though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like to wear it with green e/s and a coral blush - it sounds awful but its not really...LOL!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL!!! I have the opposite with Lavender Whip - it goes a very pretty pink on me!! Another girl I have been chatting with got hers just now as well and she said hers goes pink too - we both have pretty pigmented lips though - think that might be the reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I nearly died today talking about dropping things - my adoreable daughter got into my stash and DROPPED my Too Fab - I was just thinking... OMFG, I hope its not broken! It wasnt, but I do have substantial scratches from little fingers in my Gladiola, Kangarouge and Funshine..... I think she had fun until I caught her (thats why she dropped the Too Fab...LOL!) but her little brother looked quite nice though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe_

 
LOL I shrieked and hopped about when I dropped it! It was much more of a frufru girly display of hysteria than I am comfortable with, was glad I was alone!! That's so cute about your children, sooo lucky nothing smashed!

I wish LW went pinky on me, I really wanted Lav Whip because I've been watching all these old English period dramas and I noticed that a lot of the women have these pretty rosey/lavender tinged lips and it looks so classic! It doesn't quite give that effect on me but I still like it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Holy shit Septemba, you have beautiful lips!!  Definitely lipstick ho worthy, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think Up the Amp is supposed to be THAT purple though lol.. If I mix Up the Amp and GAT, then I get the colour like that? 

I have Rocking Chic!  
How did you go with 3N? Is it nice?_

 
Aw thanks, sambi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah I was expecting it to be lighter, perhaps it's my n00by piggied lippie application skills? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get a lipbrush next pay and see if I can sheer it down.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah *panda*, I paid big bucks for Rocking Chick.. This tells us that we should get everything from the collection, just in case you might regret NOT buying it later and pay more for it lol.. 

Okay, I think I will pass 3N then.. I have sooo many pale pinks..  I just went through my lippy stash and I don't think I can find any other lippy that is frosty fuschia, unless mix GAT or Show Orchid with lipgloss like Totally it?

*Septemba*, how about mixing LW with light pink lippy to get that effect?  I can't wait to try on my LW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Nothing wrong with your application skills lol.  Your lips look perfect!  Can't believe you didn't even use lip brush!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_LOL I shrieked and hopped about when I dropped it! It was much more of a frufru girly display of hysteria than I am comfortable with, was glad I was alone!! *That's so cute about your children, sooo lucky nothing smashed!*

I wish LW went pinky on me, I really wanted Lav Whip because I've been watching all these *old English period dramas and I noticed that a lot of the women have these pretty rosey/lavender tinged lips and it looks so classic*! It doesn't quite give that effect on me but I still like it!
._

 

Yikes! I LOVE these older dramas - and I tell you a secret - I love the fashion as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a romantic at heart I think and I adore the colours!!


My children are sooo cute, I couldnt really be angry with them, but I swear I breathed a sigh of relief when I looked and saw that nothing was actually broken!! Not sure my baby boy had choice in what he was wearing, but my little girl was giggling a lot! I think the bright packaging on the LE lippies is too tempting for little fingers


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah panda, *I paid big bucks for Rocking Chick*.. This tells us that we should get everything from the collection, just in case you might regret NOT buying it later and pay more for it lol.. 

Okay, I think I will pass 3N then.. I have sooo many pale pinks.. I just went through my lippy stash and I don't think I can find any other lippy that is frosty fuschia, unless mix GAT or Show Orchid with lipgloss like Totally it?
_

 
I think I got lucky in price actually ($25US shipped), and I am grateful for it - I only paid the same for my Too Fab from the same seller and she has been an absolute sweetheart! I got a Barbie Fab blush off her as well for under $20. I could kill myself for not buying more from Barbie - have to tell you in truth that the ONLY I bought outright from the collection release was Sweet N Single! Teach me a lesson.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont have anything in my stahs either - thats why I use Bright Fuschia piggie with a clear gloss over the top - its damn beautiful!!! I will DIE the day MAC ever releases a lippie in the same colour and frost finish


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I think I got lucky in price actually ($25US shipped), and I am grateful for it - I only paid the same for my Too Fab from the same seller and she has been an absolute sweetheart! I got a Barbie Fab blush off her as well for under $20. I could kill myself for not buying more from Barbie - have to tell you in truth that the ONLY I bought outright from the collection release was Sweet N Single! Teach me a lesson.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont have anything in my stahs either - thats why I use Bright Fuschia piggie with a clear gloss over the top - its damn beautiful!!! I will DIE the day MAC ever releases a lippie in the same colour and frost finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, that IS a great price.. I don't even remember how much I paid for mine, but definitely more than that!  Was it BNIB?  I have two occasions that BNWOB lipsticks turned up used/swiped, so I won't be buying lippies from the clearance bin.

You are absolutely right!  Bright Fuschia is gorgeous..  You made me go and swatch other fuschia lippies! LOL..Lucky I did that, all my lippies were 'sweating' and off they went to the fridge again.  I don't think Rocking Chick is as gorgeous as Bright Fuschia.. I tried Rocking Chick, Pompousity, Monogram Flourish, Pink Manish, Fafi Totally It and the closest one was Totally it lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I think MUFE #202 is a great match too, but it is not frost


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, everything from this seller is BNIB and in mint condition! I know exactly what you mean about the clearance bin, some things there are def not as stated...But this seller is one of them there and she is an absolute doll!! I have gotten some super great deals from the clearance bin and so far its been great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is her - csuthetaphi - cant recommend her highly enough!


I love the fuschia lippies! I only have a few, I just cant find one as dark or frosty as the piggie so I will keep using that in the meantime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine have been out of the fridge for a few days now - but its supposed to heat up again tomorrow


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow Septemba, LW looks awesome on you! I am sooooo jealous lol. I looked like a big mess of pale purple in it, totally washed me out


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*Septemba*, how about mixing LW with light pink lippy to get that effect?  I can't wait to try on my LW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Nothing wrong with your application skills lol.  Your lips look perfect!  Can't believe you didn't even use lip brush!_

 
Thanks sambi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna play around with that today, I'll report back on the results! I might try mixing Syrup with something else too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Yikes! I LOVE these older dramas - and I tell you a secret - I love the fashion as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a romantic at heart I think and I adore the colours!!


My children are sooo cute, I couldnt really be angry with them, but I swear I breathed a sigh of relief when I looked and saw that nothing was actually broken!! Not sure my baby boy had choice in what he was wearing, but my little girl was giggling a lot! I think the bright packaging on the LE lippies is too tempting for little fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the fashion too! And the houses and the decor, just everything about it!

Aww that's adorable, you're making me clucky! I have been so clucky the past few months it is unreal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your little boy is beautiful, your girl must be too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Wow Septemba, LW looks awesome on you! I am sooooo jealous lol. I looked like a big mess of pale purple in it, totally washed me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you simply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they make it perm one day because there's nothing like it!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Yep, everything from this seller is BNIB and in mint condition! I know exactly what you mean about the clearance bin, some things there are def not as stated...But this seller is one of them there and she is an absolute doll!! I have gotten some super great deals from the clearance bin and so far its been great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is her - csuthetaphi - cant recommend her highly enough!


I love the fuschia lippies! I only have a few, I just cant find one as dark or frosty as the piggie so I will keep using that in the meantime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine have been out of the fridge for a few days now - but its supposed to heat up again tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I already bookmarked csuthetaphi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She already sold everything that I wanted, but I bookmarked her, just in case she might have something more in the future.  You probably grabbed everything that I wanted!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you should chat with MAC rep (the one in US, not Aust, because they will never answer you anyway) and suggest a new lippy colour for the upcoming collection!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Maybe you should chat with MAC rep (the one in US, not Aust, *because they will never answer you anyway*) and suggest a new lippy colour for the upcoming collection!_

 
So true, and what the hell is up with that?! I don't even bother emailing MAC Aus anymore, if I have to email rather than chat I use the US addies!

I want my VGV and VGVI SE glasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They should be here by now!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

ITA Ladies - they never answer any emails here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do get excellent phone service from the MAs at Paddo and the online service number as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL, Sami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was excited when I saw her list - she has been really sweet as well and I will def buy from her again if she lists other stuff. Cuddle x Bear has been super as well, bought a few things from her and everything is in super fabulous BNIB condition!! So has mac_mocha - I often get lippies/blushes from her and have always been so happy


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

I've bought heaps from csuthetaphi too! She's fantastic.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

I rang MAC once (1800 number) and she wasn't very nice & knowledgeable.  Yeah, if I have a question about products, then I would rather use MAC chat.

Oh stop it, panda!  I haven't looked at the clearance bin for awhile..  Well, actually I have, for the last two days.. Don't tempt me!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 19, 2009)

Tempt is my middle name sami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I see you do a little enabling here too... hehehe... BBR is looking nicer to me that I ever thought before! LOL!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 19, 2009)

well girls despite having a massively hectic schedule over the last three days I still managed to haul lol...

Yesterday I bought:

#226 Brush (myer adelaide was sold out, DJ's still had stock)
Blow Dry l/s

Joanne Mercer Shoes - 2 pairs for $48 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I think there are some packages waiting for me at work today... (just about to leave for work) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And when I bought Blow Dry l/s my MA apologised to me as she said they were misinformed and that we *can* B2M for all l/s as long as they arent in special packaging....  NOW she tells me after I have bought 3 of the BBR l/s lol...  Oh well.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 19, 2009)

Teeny tiny haul _PRACTICAL _haul today (lol) ... Duraline and pans!
Waiting for my 2x 15 pan pallets to arrive... c'mon Postman Pat get your arse into gear!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Joanne Mercer Shoes - 2 pairs for $48 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And when I bought Blow Dry l/s my MA apologised to me as she said they were misinformed and that we *can* B2M for all l/s as long as they arent in special packaging._

 
That's hell cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yep - I'm heading into myer at lunch today to get Marquise'd. I wish they'd get their B2M rules straight!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Tempt is my middle name sami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I see you do a little enabling here too... hehehe... BBR is looking nicer to me that I ever thought before! LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  You can't pass BBR!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I passed Chill, and now their eyeshadows look really good, especially Arctic Grey is sold out everywhere


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 19, 2009)

I booked into the Mecca NARS event. The MA was telling me that a NARS artist comes out and designs a look for you, its $50 and thats redeemable for a custom picked lipgloss. She didnt say who the artist was but was saying that he is just coming form doing the makeup on Madonnas latest tour. Anyone been to one of these before or know who the artist is?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I booked into the Mecca NARS event. The MA was telling me that a NARS artist comes out and designs a look for you, its $50 and thats redeemable for a custom picked lipgloss. She didnt say who the artist was but was saying that he is just coming form doing the makeup on Madonnas latest tour. Anyone been to one of these before or know who the artist is?_

 
OMG, that sounds fantastic!!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 19, 2009)

ok, well I was right about the packages at work lol...

Today the following was sitting on my desk waiting for me...

Blonde MSF (OMG LOVE!!!!!!)
Soft Wave l/g
Bare Study paint pot
Silver glitter (loose)
Blueboy paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blurburry shadestick (perfect colour to go under the coppery reddish Inglot pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Cedarrose shadestick (perfect colour to go under the more coppery Inglot pigment)
Penny shadestick

I am soooo impressed with these couple of shadesticks as they are beautiful and creamy and I can see them working into my daily routine so well!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ we can now add to that list a BNIB Corn shadestick.

OMFG... why did someone not tell me before now that this is a shadestick version of Golden Lemon pigment/Gold (frost) pigment?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant wait to try this under Gold Dusk pigment...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 20, 2009)

Hehe jenny you're so cute <3


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ lol shush you!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone interested in LESS THAN US RETAIL Dazzlepuss (Kitty Kouture) Dazzleglass? Heres your chance ~


Dazzlepuss


Thought I should post it here as well as the main threads, I wasnt interested in payimg AU retail for this particular item, and this is _less than US retail_ which is a super great deail if you arent interested in the dangles... hehe... thought some of you might be interested too


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Anyone interested in LESS THAN US RETAIL Dazzlepuss (Kitty Kouture) Dazzleglass? Heres your chance ~


Dazzlepuss


Thought I should post it here as well as the main threads, I wasnt interested in payimg AU retail for this particular item, and this is less than US retail which is a super great deail if you arent interested in the dangles... hehe... thought some of you might be interested too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! But looks real plain without HKK dangle and bling!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL!! I am not worried about the dangle... the packaging is plain for Kitty Kouture dazzleglasses anyway, you just get the charm on these ones - I wont use it, just interested in the product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

I am getting Dazzlepuss for the packaging, especially it comes with Swarovski crystals, not some cheap crystals you get from China or India lol..  Really, if I had money, I would buy both dazzleglasses and mystery powder. It is such a bummer that I am not married to a millionaire! LOL..


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, I like swarovski too - I have some of their jewellery and we bought some figurines for hubbys mum, but the charms are tacky and rather useless IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the packaging isnormal dazzleglass tubing and plain lid... the charms are just attached 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really wanting Kitty Kouture - the paler dazzleglass and I might get two, but I can save a lot of money on this one


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

If you don't like the charms, then yeah!  Why pay for the things that you don't want? LOL..  Yeah, the charm is supposed to be 'reusable', so I was thinking about taking it off the lipgloss and put it on my handbag.. Maybe if I get two of dazzleglasses, I could use the charms as earrings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding!

Is this seller trustworthy?  Looks like her stuff are genuine.. I wonder how some sellers get the items that are not even released yet.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont even want to speculate...LOL... just pleased I can get it under US retail even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I end up getting one with the collection charm I will be sure to send the charm to you! I'm not a fan of HK really... for crystal collectable I prefer the EL perfume compacts - some of those are simply gorgeous and you can reuse the compact for a lot of things. They have a lot of class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The seller has like over 23 thousand feedback and is 99.9% positive - I'm willing to hedge a bet on her being trustworthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will let you know when it arrives anyway...LOLOL!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww, Thanks Panda!!
I want some MAC samples of future collections!  Please MAC, use me as your guinea pig.. If you get this Dazzlepuss - please let me know what you think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, EL perfume compacts are nice.. So are the new Dior spring tint compacts that resembles their leather handbags. Grrrr.. 

Btw Panda, did you see Sugar Sweet product descriptions?  Sweet thing lipstick is apparently mid-tone magenta with multi dimensional pearl!  With Tasty tri lipglass, maybe it is the shade you have been looking to match Bright Magenta piggie?


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Blurburry shadestick (perfect colour to go under the coppery reddish Inglot pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Cedarrose shadestick (perfect colour to go under the more coppery Inglot pigment)
Penny shadestick

I am soooo impressed with these couple of shadesticks as they are beautiful and creamy and I can see them working into my daily routine so well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh do share some pics and more info on what you think of the shadesticks. I'm lemming them for the Sugarsweet collection


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Awww, Thanks Panda!!
I want some MAC samples of future collections! Please MAC, use me as your guinea pig.. If you get this Dazzlepuss - please let me know what you think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, EL perfume compacts are nice.. So are the new Dior spring tint compacts that resembles their leather handbags. Grrrr.. 

Btw Panda, did you see Sugar Sweet product descriptions? Sweet thing lipstick is apparently mid-tone magenta with multi dimensional pearl! With Tasty tri lipglass, maybe it is the shade you have been looking to match Bright Magenta piggie?_

 
ahhh, maybe it will be!!! I was worried about the "magenta" descritpion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lipglass is somethign I DEFINITELY want and so is Bubbles lippie, but I am desperately trying to pass on everything else! I am SO trying to cut my purchases back, I am kind of getting to the point where I have so much stuff I really need to be more critical about what else I bring home


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Anyone interested in LESS THAN US RETAIL Dazzlepuss (Kitty Kouture) Dazzleglass? Heres your chance ~


Dazzlepuss


Thought I should post it here as well as the main threads, I wasnt interested in payimg AU retail for this particular item, and this is less than US retail which is a super great deail if you arent interested in the dangles... hehe... thought some of you might be interested too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













One Dazzlepuss on its way to me!!  I wanted the d/g but I didnt want the charm so it works out fabulously!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Ohh do share some pics and more info on what you think of the shadesticks. I'm lemming them for the Sugarsweet collection_

 
Dont worry, I'm sure there will be many FOTD's and pics coming up featuring both paints and shadesticks


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Aw Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













One Dazzlepuss on its way to me!! I wanted the d/g but I didnt want the charm so it works out fabulously!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Me too!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_ahhh, maybe it will be!!! I was worried about the "magenta" descritpion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The lipglass is somethign I DEFINITELY want and so is Bubbles lippie, but I am desperately trying to pass on everything else! I am SO trying to cut my purchases back, I am kind of getting to the point where I have so much stuff I really need to be more critical about what else I bring home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. true. Hope it will be pinky magenta, not violet magenta!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hear ya!  We just bought an apartment and everything new to fit in there as how I wanted.  So I promised to hubby that HK will be my last splurge, but he doesn't know I am planning to order Grand Duo & Sugar Sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  After that, I better disconnect the internet or something, so I don't get tempted lol.  How am I be able to pass collections after that?  Maybe I should take up a knitting or embroidery
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really.. If I win a first prize lottery, I'd shout a collection for all you ladies!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I booked into the Mecca NARS event. The MA was telling me that a NARS artist comes out and designs a look for you, its $50 and thats redeemable for a custom picked lipgloss. She didnt say who the artist was but was saying that he is just coming form doing the makeup on Madonnas latest tour. Anyone been to one of these before or know who the artist is?_

 
Hey miss bailey, there is more info about this on Mecca Cosmetica's website: Beauty events and fashion events   The artist is  Bret Boreman and apparently he did the shows like DVF and Richard Tyler!  Wow.. I love DVF models - their looks are beautiful in everyshows, so this artist must be fab!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, Sami that would be AWESOME!!! But my hubby is the same.... there is coming a point of desirable needs actually becoming obsessive collection. I am really trying to skip collections, or just buy one or two things I like and know I will actually use with FREQUENCY. Anything else I vowed to pass on or if I felt I would like it but cant justify the purchase anymore I head over to MUA and see if I cant wrangle a swap


----------



## Septemba (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh wow, miss bailey! I absolutely adore the artistry of NARS, they use the most gorgeous models and what they do is truly artwork, that sounds amazing!!

I'm planning a mini NARS haul next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my Strada, VGV and VGVI SE glasses today. I love them, Strada is just perfect for contouring!! I've been trying to get this sucker for months, it's always sold out on the site!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL, Sami that would be AWESOME!!! But my hubby is the same.... there is coming a point of desirable needs actually becoming obsessive collection. I am really trying to skip collections, or just buy one or two things I like and know I will actually use with FREQUENCY. Anything else I vowed to pass on or if I felt I would like it but cant justify the purchase anymore I head over to MUA and see if I cant wrangle a swap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 We should make a pact that we will only allow ourselves to grab 1-2 items from each collections, AFTER Sugar Sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..  First Panda, I want you to release your Arctic Grey backup!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL!! I didnt buy Arctic Grey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought 2 Wintersky and 1 Snowscene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Told you I was being good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just did a nice swap on MUA for a BNIB Miss Dynamite though - the swapper is local AU was really sweet!! She sent me a near new OPI polish as an extra (generous!!) and she is a brand new swapper too!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooh which colour OPI, panda? 

Baby Sparks is gone from MAC Online last time I checked... The cheek of it! I had it in my cart for early next week. Oh well, too slow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll snaffle some with Double Dazzle!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

I ended up asking for another Baby Sparks from the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait for it to come!! If it comes with Double Dazzle I might get another and put it in the fridge for storage. I have put a good ding in the one I just got :|

The colour is Royal Flush Blush! So pretty! Similar to my MAC Twink Pink lacquer it will definitely get used because I LOVE that colour


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL!! I didnt buy Arctic Grey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought 2 Wintersky and 1 Snowscene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Told you I was being good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just did a nice swap on MUA for a BNIB Miss Dynamite though - the swapper is local AU was really sweet!! She sent me a near new OPI polish as an extra (generous!!) and she is a brand new swapper too!_

 
Okay, doh.. Who forgot the medication today?  I thought you got two Arctic Grey e/s and they are sold out in US and Australia!  

That's cool about the swap. Wow, she is generous!  I want to have an OPI polish, but I am in a desperate need of Seche Vite, or any fast drying top coat!

*Septemba!*  I saw them last week and they were all in stock. Now they are all sold out!  Probably gone to MAC heaven..


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 21, 2009)

hmm.... just ordered some stuff online :

*SPECKTRA*
- MAC empty 15 pro pan palette
- MAC Beauty Marked pro pan
- MAC Mulch pro pan
- MAC Trax pro pan
- MAC Antiqued pro pan
- MAC Sketch pro pan
- MAC Vanilla Pressed Pigment
- MAC Sable e/s
- MAC Tan Pigment Vials
- MAC Prep+Prime Face Protect SPF50

*EBAY*
- 26 combo palette (even cheaper compared to CS.. now i don't need a reason to get stuff from you CS... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*sigh*

now i really wanna try BBR shadows... i only got henna... and since everyone's been bad and raving about them, i wanna get 100 strokes, deep shade and flip... please tell me i only need one... and which one it is...


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay, doh.. Who forgot the medication today? I thought you got two Arctic Grey e/s and they are sold out in US and Australia! 

That's cool about the swap. Wow, she is generous! I want to have an OPI polish, but I am in a desperate need of Seche Vite, or any fast drying top coat!

._

 

Hehe, Arctic Grey being a lustre kind of doesnt appeal to me. I really prefer the VP, and I just love Wintersky as a colour!!! I use Pinkling (from Chromezone 2) as a base under it and it looks great!!

Speaking of top coats - anyone here got some recs for a lipstick sealer?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 21, 2009)

I am not sure you would like French Cuff then?  It is lustre..  The texture thing doesn't worry me as long as it is a pretty colour lol..  I went to MAC today with a list of things I needed to get, but then I made a spontaneous, unplanned purchase - Ever so rich Cremesheen glass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really, I didn't plan to get any Cremesheen glass at all!   I bought so much stuff this month, I am afraid to list them all here!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 21, 2009)

I just realised I'm ridiculously poor. I think my lovely bf will be helping fund my Hello Kitty VIP night haul, I'm so lucky coz I think otherwise I wouldn't be able to get anything!! MUST stop after Sugar Sweet


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I just realised I'm ridiculously poor. I think my lovely bf will be helping fund my Hello Kitty VIP night haul, I'm so lucky coz I think otherwise I wouldn't be able to get anything!! MUST stop after Sugar Sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Haha, I love how you said, 'I just realised' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, it dawned on me too that I have a major problem, when my MUA actually talked me out of buying a lippy today. They never do that!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL she talked you OUT of buying a lippy? That's a real friend, hold on to her! You can probably B2M for it anyway 

And yeah, it was a realisation. I looked in my bank account and thought "if I buy anything else I won't have enough rent money" haha. That wouldn't be funny if I had a serious addiction


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, she knows how many MAC lipsticks I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I originally had 'Lickable' put aside for me, but then she said I don't need it as I already have GAT. If it was other MUA, she/he probably talked me into buying one, because they are 'different texture' lol.  So I bought 'cream in your coffee' instead 

At least you are not touching your rent money - if you did that, you definitely need an intervention or something lol


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_LOL she talked you OUT of buying a lippy? That's a real friend, hold on to her! You can probably B2M for it anyway 

And yeah, it was a realisation. I looked in my bank account and thought "if I buy anything else I won't have enough rent money" haha. That wouldn't be funny if I had a serious addiction _

 
meep... i don't even dare to peek into myy bank account...
i hope i still have some left for me to eat for the next 4 months...


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 22, 2009)

More nars... i know i know but i only went into mecca to buy the cuticle gel and the SA wanted to know if i wanted a sneak peak at the spring collection (which launches tomorrow) and then we decided to be sneaky and let me buy it today.

Hungry Heart Blush Duo 
Hula hula eyeshadow Duo
Egea Eyeshadow Duo
This collection is alot more demure than most of NARS stuff but the pigmentation is still there. It's nice to have a pastel colour that isnt tear your hair out sheer. 


also Mecca's "its a pushover" cuticle gel.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_meep... i don't even dare to peek into myy bank account...
i hope i still have some left for me to eat for the next 4 months... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww! I'll feed you <3


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 22, 2009)

Marquise'd (B2M - so doesn't technically count!)
Woodwinked e/s

Waiting on 2x 15 pan pallets, tempting e/s, espresso e/s, black tied e/s, flourishing e/s, freshwater e/s and bamboo e/s.


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Marquise'd (B2M - so doesn't technically count!)
Woodwinked e/s

Waiting on 2x 15 pan pallets, tempting e/s, espresso e/s, black tied e/s, flourishing e/s, freshwater e/s and bamboo e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Im still tossing up over wether or not to get Marquise'd how do you like it?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 22, 2009)

I wanted Marquise'd too but then I figured it's just another nudie and I have so many!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay.. my purchase for this month. Some I already have, others on the way from various places.  A lot of stuff were bought as presents, some B2M, a lot of impulse buying, etc, etc..  No more buying until HK night!!

Lavender Whip l/s
Cream Cup l/s
Cream in your Coffee l/s
Ever so Rich l/g
Marquis D' l/s
All's Fair l/s
What a do l/s
Fashion Mews l/s
Strayin' l/s
Most Popular l/s
Big Bow l/s
Mimmy l/g
Fast Friends l/g
Nice to be Nice l/g
She loves Candy l/g
Tippy BPB
Fun n Games BPB
Era e/s
Shale e/s
Deep Shade e/s
Pincurl e/s
Kid e/s
Phone Number kohl
Otherworldly p/p
Electrosky p/p
Pleasantry MSF
Blonde MSF
UD 24/7 liner in Ransom
MUFE shadow #92
MUFE Fascinating lipgloss in Violet
MUFE lipstick in Violet
Benefit Creaseless cream shadow in Skinnyjeans
Tweezerman Pink Tweezer
Dior lipgloss
Dior lipstick
Free Dior goodies for spending $85 lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 22, 2009)

Omgggggggg nice haul!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ Holy Hell Nat!!!!!


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 22, 2009)

nice,that's 1 heck of a haul!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh panda that looks like a gorjy colour! I want to get some OPI, I've been stuck in a clear polish rut for ages! Nice haul, btw MQ!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*Septemba!*  I saw them last week and they were all in stock. Now they are all sold out!  Probably gone to MAC heaven.._

 





 don't you hate that!!

I wanted to do a NARS haul this week but as usual I'm getting sucked back to MAC! I've been playing with Strada and loving it, it looks so feral in the pan but it's perfect for contouring and surprisingly blush too!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay.. my purchase for this month. Some I already have, others on the way from various places.  A lot of stuff were bought as presents, some B2M, a lot of impulse buying, etc, etc..  No more buying until HK night!!

Lavender Whip l/s
Cream Cup l/s
Cream in your Coffee l/s
Ever so Rich l/g
Marquis D' l/s
All's Fair l/s
What a do l/s
Fashion Mews l/s
Strayin' l/s
Most Popular l/s
Big Bow l/s
Mimmy l/g
Fast Friends l/g
Nice to be Nice l/g
She loves Candy l/g
Tippy BPB
Fun n Games BPB
Era e/s
Shale e/s
Deep Shade e/s
Pincurl e/s
Kid e/s
Phone Number kohl
Otherworldly p/p
Electrosky p/p
Pleasantry MSF
Blonde MSF
UD 24/7 liner in Ransom
MUFE shadow #92
MUFE Fascinating lipgloss in Violet
MUFE lipstick in Violet
Benefit Creaseless cream shadow in Skinnyjeans
Tweezerman Pink Tweezer
Dior lipgloss
Dior lipstick
Free Dior goodies for spending $85 lol_

 
OMG I missed this, you're a legend!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2009)

It is a good thing that I don't have kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Definitely no more makeup stuff for me after March!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 22, 2009)

well I dont know if this *technically* classes as a haul, but I just bought the following items from a fellow Specktrette...

Shore Leave e/s
Stereo Rose MSF

*SO *excited to receive stereo rose msf...


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay.. my purchase for this month. Some I already have, others on the way from various places.  A lot of stuff were bought as presents, some B2M, a lot of impulse buying, etc, etc..  No more buying until HK night!!

Lavender Whip l/s
Cream Cup l/s
Cream in your Coffee l/s
Ever so Rich l/g
Marquis D' l/s
All's Fair l/s
What a do l/s
Fashion Mews l/s
Strayin' l/s
Most Popular l/s
Big Bow l/s
Mimmy l/g
Fast Friends l/g
Nice to be Nice l/g
She loves Candy l/g
Tippy BPB
Fun n Games BPB
Era e/s
Shale e/s
Deep Shade e/s
Pincurl e/s
Kid e/s
Phone Number kohl
Otherworldly p/p
Electrosky p/p
Pleasantry MSF
Blonde MSF
UD 24/7 liner in Ransom
MUFE shadow #92
MUFE Fascinating lipgloss in Violet
MUFE lipstick in Violet
Benefit Creaseless cream shadow in Skinnyjeans
Tweezerman Pink Tweezer
Dior lipgloss
Dior lipstick
Free Dior goodies for spending $85 lol_

 





that's just awesome, sambi... you ARE the queen of 'haulage'


----------



## Septemba (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_well I dont know if this *technically* classes as a haul, but I just bought the following items from a fellow Specktrette...

Shore Leave e/s
Stereo Rose MSF

*SO *excited to receive stereo rose msf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh good catch, MrsMay!! Stereo Rose looks aaaamazing!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ thanks!  It's being sent via express post tomorrow so I should have it in my hot little hands on wednesday!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 23, 2009)

Swatches on arrival, plz <3


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 23, 2009)

just got into falsies && piggies lately...

from *Mscuppycakes* :
_Red Cherry Lashes_ (US$2 each)
2 - #601
1 - #218
1 - #600
1 - #73

from ebay :
4 pairs of Red Cherry Lashes #99

from *MakeupGeek* :
- MAC Pigment Sample- Sweet Sienna
- Ardell False Eyelashes - Babies
- Ardell False Eyelashes #305
- MAC PRO Pigment Sample- Pink Pearl
- MAC PRO Set Powder Sample - Invisible
- NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil - Slate
- Ardell False Eyelashes - InvisiBands Demi Pixies
- MAC PRO Pigment Sample - Deep Blue Green

from *TheBodyNeeds*
MAC pigments sample in :
- Reflects Very Pink (HK)
- Deep Blue Green (HK) --> i didn't realize i have also ordered this from MUG... urrgghh...
- Gold Dusk
- Fuchsia
- Golden Lemon
- Kitchmas
- Violet


----------



## Septemba (Feb 23, 2009)

Yum, I'm going to order a bunch of falsies this week I think. I want to snaffle the HK lashes when they arrive, they look great.

I'm confused about the BBR MSFs, I want to pick one up before they're gone but I'm not sure which. Which ones are you girls loving?


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ i only have redhead and i'm LOVIN it....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 23, 2009)

I love Blonde as a highlight :> Or a blush if you're light!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 23, 2009)

*Septemba -* I picked up the Redhead MSF and Blonde MSF.

If I had to pick one, it would be Redhead (hands down!) as you can get away with warm and cool toned makeup with it. But Blonde is great for the cooler steely tones. Brunette was way too dark for my complexion, but I guess it depends what your complexion is like.

So yeah, I'd say go the Redhead - but if you can get two, get Blonde as well.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah Septemba, get both MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Do you have Petticoat?  If you do, then perhaps you could pass Blonde?  I love both Blonde and Redhead, but if I had to choose one, it has to be Blonde.. It doesn't look cool on my skintone somehow (NC20-25).  At least the shipping is free!   Oh, I just checked and Redhead is sold out at the MAC Aust site


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 23, 2009)

I have blonde and its are really nice light barely there pink on my NC30-35 skin. I don't like using it too much on my cheeks though because I have large pores and it makes them look like spotlights O_O So I mainly use it as a highlight or to give my blush a sheen

HTH!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 23, 2009)

Can someone please explain MUFE to me? Still haven't worked out that one yet?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

rockin, it is Make Up For Ever.. Another professional makeup brand from France.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 24, 2009)

MUFE does the BEST foundations ever!!! I use Shiseido preferentially but I would use MUFE in a heartbeat if it was more readily available!!!!

My first of my Cremesheen glasses  arrived yesterday! Petite Indulgence and I am in love.... LOL!! These arent nearly as sheer as I thought they would be and I cant wait for the others to come now!!!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 24, 2009)

Girls, theres a store called zuza that i want to and you should all check out! Its at doncaster shopping centre and la trobe street in the city (sorry, its just in melb) and apparently sells;
Gorgeous
Gosh
Smashbox
Becca
Naked Minerals by Jemma

I really want to try smashbox primer, but i think its about $70. Have you girls seen this store before?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Panda, you can grab MUFE stuff from Media Makeup in Adelaide!  
I agree about Cremesheen glass.. It is totally, unexpectedly, fab!

Cassandra, I went to Zuza when it was opened at Doncaster last year. Smashbox pricing is a rip off there, so I haven't been there ever since.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

Traincase arrived! Let the sorting begin!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

Let us know what your train case is like ^^


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_I have blonde and its are really nice light barely there pink on my NC30-35 skin. I don't like using it too much on my cheeks though because I have large pores and it makes them look like spotlights O_O So I mainly use it as a highlight or to give my blush a sheen

HTH!_

 
I don't think it is your pores..  I think these MSF find pores and magnify them x 100!  

CatsMeow, did you buy the one from where MrsMay bought hers?


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 24, 2009)

Wooohoooo my HK and other goodies arrived today!!! Yayyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Most Popular Lipstck
- Sweet Strawberry l/g
- She Loves Candy l/g
- Tippy Blush
- Lucky Tom Palette
- Penultimate Liner
- Lickable lipstick
- Petit Indulgence Cremesheen Glass
- Ever So Rich Cremesheen Glass

And a few days ago I got:   

- Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass
- Lavender Whip lipstick (B2M)
- Creme Cup lipstick (B2M)
- A few Korres hair care products - A leave in conditioner and a Shea Butter hair mask


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Girls, theres a store called zuza that i want to and you should all check out! Its at doncaster shopping centre and la trobe street in the city (sorry, its just in melb) and apparently sells;
Gorgeous
Gosh
Smashbox
Becca
Naked Minerals by Jemma

I really want to try smashbox primer, but i think its about $70. Have you girls seen this store before?_

 

There is one at Melbourne Central too. I went in there a few months ago and it was okay. They did have lots of great brands that you don't see in other places but I try and stick to MAC because if I start going crazy with other brands - I'll be in even more trouble with my spending. So yeah when I see it I just walk by really quickly haha. I did end up getting  a Naked Minerals eye shadow in "Hibiscus" which I ended up using as a blush. It's a really pretty pink. The packaging is really annoying and messy - no sifter in the pigment and quite a shallow jar!! It goes everywhere even if you are careful.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree with you Spectrolite ^^ I avoided Mecca for ages coz I can't afford to be hooked on anything but MAC! Luckily I've only purchased a few things from there.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I agree with you Spectrolite ^^ I avoided Mecca for ages coz I can't afford to be hooked on anything but MAC! Luckily I've only purchased a few things from there._

 
I get tempted by Mecca every single time I go to MAC because it's literally right next door. Kit also slams me hard since I pass by on my way out and I can't resist checking out Too Faced and Korres. And don't get me started on the Benefit counter! How dare they have so many tempting counters in one spot


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Let us know what your train case is like ^^_

 
Begun my sorting! It's really good - does the job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just got a black plain one.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Im still tossing up over wether or not to get Marquise'd how do you like it?_

 
Finally used Marquise'd for the first time today... I like it, but it's probably because I don't have hardly any nude lippies. So it serves that purpose. It is a little paler than I anticipated, but I still like it.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ So true spectrolite! It's cruel. I've stayed away from most of the counters in Myer so I'm doing okay. There's just too many LE collections in MAC to go elsewhere I think. Though I'm starting to want a new foundation, I think there has to be something better than SFF.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Finally used Marquise'd for the first time today... I like it, but it's probably because I don't have hardly any nude lippies. So it serves that purpose. It is a little paler than I anticipated, but I still like it._

 
I used Marquise'd for the first time too.. Somehow it looked better when I tried it on at MAC. Maybe because I had no lipliner then.. Today I have it with Gingerroot liner and I don't even see Marquise'd!  So guess it is just like Gingerroot in a lipstick form lol..


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

*GOT MY PAWS ON A BNIB PARROT E/S !!*






Not technically a 'haul' but I'm happy... heheh. Can you tell?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

Yay!! I love that e/s.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ So true spectrolite! It's cruel. I've stayed away from most of the counters in Myer so I'm doing okay. There's just too many LE collections in MAC to go elsewhere I think. Though I'm starting to want a new foundation, I think there has to be something better than SFF._

 
Bring on Studio Sculpt! Does anyone know when we're getting this? I'd really like to try it against Studio Fix?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah I think I'd like to try the Studio Sculpt before going to another brand


----------



## Tracey82 (Feb 25, 2009)

mystiqueen - I can't see how much postage is to Australia on the body needs website.  Do you mind me asking what you paid for postage for the samples you purchased, thanks


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 25, 2009)

hey guys,
has any1 from here bought anything from strawberry.net?


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tracey82* 

 
_mystiqueen - I can't see how much postage is to Australia on the body needs website. Do you mind me asking what you paid for postage for the samples you purchased, thanks_

 
I would prob recommend you avoid them... try Sue or Cheryl or mac_mocha - all 3 are much better than body needs for pigment samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Repunzel *- I havent bought anything from Snet at all - there were some people posting pics of the fake e/s they purchased from them though so be careful!!


I dont have anything to jabber about haul wise today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Monday though my Petite Indulgence arrived!! WOO HOO!! Not nearly as sheer as I thought it would be after the reviews here so I was really surprised AND pleased!!! I cant wait for the others to come! I am waiting for my Dazzlepuss to come and a few other things


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 25, 2009)

thx Panda,thats sad i wanted to get hair stuff and 2 chanel foundations.but was worried they might be off.didn't know about fakes..


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2009)

I dont know if everything is counterfeit - just a few of the MAC e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking of buying a few fragrances from them... but I still havent :|


----------



## Septemba (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_hey guys,
has any1 from here bought anything from strawberry.net?_

 
I bought a Smashbox primer from Snet maybe a year and a half ago, it seemed legit to me. It had a Smashbox sample inside it too, I don't know if fakes would bother with that...? 

Some people have had shitty experiences though, I think some voguettes suspected fakes.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 25, 2009)

I bought a MAC e/s from them and then read about all the fakes so I got worried and opened up the thing and ended up depotting it later.. luckily it was legit but I wouldn't risk buying from them again. I've also been told that some of their fragrances may be old/off which is why they're cheaper!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ Thank-you!!! *kisses* ... puts Snet on *NO* list...


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_thx Panda,thats sad i wanted to get hair stuff and 2 chanel foundations.but was worried they might be off.didn't know about fakes..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've bought Vex, Era and Club from them and they were fine. The delivery was quick and the e/s worked out to be about $20 ea inc delivery. My best friend buys from them all the time and hasn't had any problems with any of the product, and she really knows her stuff. 

I think with any website you take a risk but I would buy from them again.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 25, 2009)

You're right rockin, it's all about whether you want to take the risk. I also bought a lip prep and prime from them and a clear lipglass and I'm pretty sure those were okay too. However, I have heard that they have had fake e/s for sale especially when the same batches were going around ebay at the same time, so you really never know. Personally I think you can find cheaper and real e/s here on specktra from the clearance bin!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

Snet is so fast with shipping! It usually takes three or four days to get my gear to me out here but I received my Snet order the day after I placed it which was great. I'm always scared of fakes though and they never have much MAC.

I've heard good things about Smart Poppy but I haven't ordered from them yet.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 26, 2009)

Every day I check CyberEmporium to see if they have finally updated their stock but - NOTHING (except Urban Decay Primer Potion if you are interested). I love shopping there. The customer service is great, they have awesome sales and usually have stock from current collections as well as old ones. *Fingers crossed* they update soon!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, I caved and bought Fashion Mews :| I want Big Bow too..... and French Cuff.... and..... LOLOLOL!!!

It should be here in about a week or so, I cant wait!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're right rockin, it's all about whether you want to take the risk. I also bought a lip prep and prime from them and a clear lipglass and I'm pretty sure those were okay too. However, I have heard that they have had fake e/s for sale especially when the same batches were going around ebay at the same time, so you really never know. Personally I think you can find cheaper and real e/s here on specktra from the clearance bin!_

 
I am not sure about Snet either. My friend bought some Anna Sui and Dior stuff from them and their packaging was in Chinese!  The weird thing is I also bought the identical items in Japan myself (they were all made in Japan) and the packaging was in English with a sticker label in Japanese?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2009)

Smart Poppy is great, I've gotten a few things off there and she's always changing stock.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Ok, I caved and bought Fashion Mews :| I want Big Bow too..... and French Cuff.... and..... LOLOLOL!!!

It should be here in about a week or so, I cant wait!!_

 
Yay!!  Don't try your Fashion Mews though.. Wait and try it at the store!  So if you don't like it, hold on to it and sell it on ebay lol.. That's my plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought all the HK lippies except Cutester..  Those HK imprint on the lipsticks are just too cute!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 26, 2009)

awww, I wont be able to get to the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live about 2 hours north of the paddo store....LOL! I love my Lavender Whip so I think i will like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to buy a Fresh Brew - I have had this colour before actually and I need a new one, but I want the kitty now.....LOLOL!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, but I heard Fashion Mews could look awful on people, because it is frost.. Snob is similar to Fashion Mews and I look like a corpse with that!  Oh well, guess you could play with different lipliners and glosses, if it was ugly lol..  Oh yeah, forgot about Fresh Brew.. grrr

Did you see Temptalia site for the SS sneak peak swatch?  Doesn't Sweet Thing look close to the fuschia lippy that you are looking for?


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 26, 2009)

:| OMG - I will have to go and look!!!!!! Looking now.....


It does! I want it!!! LOL - I also want Bubbles and the dark pink gloss - that would be perfect with the lippie!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Every day I check CyberEmporium to see if they have finally updated their stock but - NOTHING (except Urban Decay Primer Potion if you are interested). I love shopping there. The customer service is great, they have awesome sales and usually have stock from current collections as well as old ones. *Fingers crossed* they update soon! _

 
Yep, I love Cyber Emporium!  I have a $50 voucher for them from my sister for xmas... I'm waiting for their next 30% off sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hopefully they will uipdate soon with BBR...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Smart Poppy is great, I've gotten a few things off there and she's always changing stock._

 
Yep, I've bought from there too with no problems


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_:| OMG - I will have to go and look!!!!!! Looking now.....


It does! I want it!!! LOL - I also want Bubbles and the dark pink gloss - that would be perfect with the lippie!!!_

 
Okay, that was easiest enabling ever! LOL..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 26, 2009)

Haha gooo Nat!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

I just received my Stereo Rose MSF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And it is the most gorgeous colour ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can see this becoming a HG for me...


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool! Glad you located it!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_:| OMG - I will have to go and look!!!!!! Looking now.....


It does! I want it!!! LOL - I also want Bubbles and the dark pink gloss - that would be perfect with the lippie!!!_

 

Ooh, I'm really curious about Bubbles! I wonder what it looks like on the lips. It looks really creepy in the tube but then again I used to rock this white shimmery gloss in HS and it actually gave a really pretty effect!


----------



## Brie (Feb 27, 2009)

I just gave my sister a huge list of stuff to look out for when she's overseas next week!

Hey anyone else see the hello Kitty pallets in the new cosmo....... 

                                $85.00AUS

god i didn't think they'd be THAT expensive


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

^ Cheeky, aren't they...!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

At first I thought $85 was pretty cheeky too, but then I thought about it and realised if I went in and bought 4 e/s on their own it would cost me $128 so I guess $85 isn't all that bad.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm probably not going to get them because for $85 I have to *LOVE* all the colours not just like them and I dunno I guess I'm not loving them


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

This is true! Too Dolly would be the one I'd get, Lucky Tom isn't exciting me too much. Hopefully it won't sell out too quickly so I can break it up into two hauls. I wasn't even digging HK when I first heard about the collex but the closer it comes the more I want!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_This is true! Too Dolly would be the one I'd get, Lucky Tom isn't exciting me too much. Hopefully it won't sell out too quickly so I can break it up into two hauls. I wasn't even digging HK when I first heard about the collex but the closer it comes the more I want!_

 
Tell me about it! My original haul was only small and now it has gotten out of control lol. I am still thinking about Lucky Tom.. The purple in there is getting to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 27, 2009)

Say NO, Nat. Guys I think it's time to call an intervention on sambibabe's make-up spending.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 27, 2009)

I will split the Lucky Tom palette with you Sami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe I ONLY wat the Lucky Tom e/s.....LOLOL!!

My Smile dazzleglass came today! Very pretty - buy it applies SO sheerly


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Say NO, Nat. Guys I think it's time to call an intervention on sambibabe's make-up spending._

 
Hey, worry about yourself first!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 
_I will split the Lucky Tom palette with you Sami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe I ONLY wat the Lucky Tom e/s.....LOLOL!!

My Smile dazzleglass came today! Very pretty - buy it applies SO sheerly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 lol.. I love the Lucky Tom e/s too!

What's Smile Dazzleglass like?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 27, 2009)

Nat: I'm not buying anything til HK!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nat: I'm not buying anything til HK!!_

 
:shrug: Yeah, you do that..  Obviously you didn't read the part that the most of my haul was bought by hubby and a friend?  I don't even know why I even bother to justify this..


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ 
What's Smile Dazzleglass like?_

 

Sheer, and not very well glittered either..... I wouldnt recommend it because it just looks like a clear gloss on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it looked so pretty in the tube too damnit


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_:shrug: Yeah, you do that..  Obviously you didn't read the part that the most of my haul was bought by hubby and a friend?  I don't even know why I even bother to justify this.._

 
Hey I was just joking around


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hey I was just joking around _

 
Yeah I know.. No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 
_Sheer, and not very well glittered either..... I wouldnt recommend it because it just looks like a clear gloss on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it looked so pretty in the tube too damnit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Dazzleglass that is not that glittery?  What the?  I thought it would be like HK Nice to be Nice l/g but with more glitters..  Maybe it would look better layered on a lipstick?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah I know.. No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah I know.. No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dazzleglass that is not that glittery? What the? I thought it would be like HK Nice to be Nice l/g but with more glitters.. Maybe it would look better layered on a lipstick?_

 
I tried this today - thank-you Sami! It worked a treat - but not over anything except nude lippies and Pure Rose... the corals make it invisible, all the pinks and red look awful with it, but the nudies and Pure Rose worked a treat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have it on over Style It Up this morning and it looks REALLY nice - obviously meant to be a nudie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe ...It still isnt glittery though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could probably easily replace it with a lipglass from the perm line and get the same look. If it had more glitter then it would be beautiful I'm sure.... I am going to hunt through the glitters and see if I dont have something I can add to it


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I tried this today - thank-you Sami! It worked a treat - but not over anything except nude lippies and Pure Rose... the corals make it invisible, all the pinks and red look awful with it, but the nudies and Pure Rose worked a treat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have it on over Style It Up this morning and it looks REALLY nice - obviously meant to be a nudie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe ...It still isnt glittery though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could probably easily replace it with a lipglass from the perm line and get the same look. If it had more glitter then it would be beautiful I'm sure.... I am going to hunt through the glitters and see if I dont have something I can add to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay~  Thank YOU for testing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am sure you don't have a problem finding the glitters - you have a huge stash of pigments and glitters, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am going to MAC tomorrow to B2M Shy Girl Cremesheen.. Hope it is crappy, so I can save B2M for Saint Germain/Lollypop Loving or Sweet Thing.. I wonder what can Bubble do to pigmented lips.. Wouldn't it be like applying a stick lip balm?


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL!! I do have a stash, thought its considerably smaller these days - I swapped away most of it. I kept a few things though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe

I cant wait for Bubbles!!! There was another once, that was almost silver, cant think of the name of it now - it was pretty too. But Bubbles and Sweet Thing are coming home with me


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Girls, theres a store called zuza that i want to and you should all check out! Its at doncaster shopping centre and la trobe street in the city (sorry, its just in melb) and apparently sells;
Gorgeous
Gosh
Smashbox
Becca
Naked Minerals by Jemma

I really want to try smashbox primer, but i think its about $70. Have you girls seen this store before?_

 
i went there on their opening night... and it was great... with all those high-end brands.. but the prices.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i didn't even bother checking smashbox out because of the crazy prices...
i took advantage on their 15% off and got 2 cargo blushes (love love love love love them.. ) and naked minerals foundation...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I get tempted by Mecca every single time I go to MAC because it's literally right next door. Kit also slams me hard since I pass by on my way out and I can't resist checking out Too Faced and Korres. And don't get me started on the Benefit counter! How dare they have so many tempting counters in one spot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that happens to me all the time... i promised myyself not to go to MYER without having a shopping list ready cause i'll end up buying more than i want... it works out well so far.. i almost failed, though, yesterday..

i went to pay for the HK night @ the PRO store and i was planning to get So Ceylon MSF but they had no more of it in stock.... i should have sighed in relief, but instead... i went on by swatching eyeshadows, blushes, pigments, fluidlines and paintpots only to find the 'replacement' of the MSF... i kept saying to myyself "you just need to walk out the door and go home" but i just couldn't... there was one part of me that said "just get one.. just get one more.."

after 15-20 mins, myy 'angel-side' won... i was on myy way to get a tram before i saw KIT right across the street... uh-oh.. so i went there just to play around with Too Faced, theBalm and the new poppy king collection.. lucky for me, i'm not into red lippies... medieval l/s is just the perfect one..

i had a chat with some of the assistants, talking about some random things... and she almost made me to get TF Sun Bunny, Glamour To Go II and black beauty foiled liner.. i was tempted to get TimeBalm concealer and Jemma Kidd Highlighter (dewy-glow thingy)... just before i got to decide anything, myy brother called and told me to get back home as soon as possible cause a friend of myy mom's was in our apartment, asking us out to dinner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hew: i bet myy wallet was relieved...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Every day I check CyberEmporium to see if they have finally updated their stock but - NOTHING (except Urban Decay Primer Potion if you are interested). I love shopping there. The customer service is great, they have awesome sales and usually have stock from current collections as well as old ones. *Fingers crossed* they update soon! _

 
yea.. that's what i do everyday... check CE to see if they have finally updated their stuff..


so uhm.. back to topic...

myy RP's from changi airport (all MAC) :
- Studio Fix Fluid NC35
- Blot Powder in Medium/Dark
- Dipdown Fluidline
- #214
- Nymphette l/g
- Dollymix Blush
- #129SH

i just got some more stuffs in the mail....

- 3 packages from specktra (mac pro pans, face protect spf50, pigment vial etc)
- a package from a lovely voguette : 
NARS Albatross 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Urban Decay 24/7 glide-on eye pencil in Zero
MAC Splendid l/g

and thanks to another voguette for the HK stuff....... i have played with all of 'em and i'm lovinggggg ALL of them... well, except the beauty powder... but the packaging is too cute to be passed up on...

i got :
- Beauty Powder in Tahitian Sand
- Fun & Games BPB
- She Loves Candy l/g (this one is nothing like Soft Wave, SBB.... a pinkier version... and it's just amazing!!)
- Mimmy l/g

an online order from glossi :
- L'oreal Lineur Intense Felt Tip Eyeliner in Black Mica
- Revlon Colorstay Liquid Eyeliner in Black Brown
- Maybelline Mineral Power Concealer with Micro-Minerals in Beige
- Maybelline Define A Brow


----------



## Septemba (Feb 28, 2009)

What gorgeous hauls, MQ!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ thanks septemba..

i just ordered 10 samples from beauty from the earth... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can't wait to play with the duochromes....


----------



## billy_cakes (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I've been in a total make up slump for the past month or so. I just (two weeks ago) lost my permanent job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with everything thats been going on in our silly ecconomy right now, i just havn't felt fabulous enough to wear fabulous make up. (having said that my satin taupe has been getting a workout as a daily eye look)

but...I think its over..

I went onto cyber emporium and brought myself a little feel better present..

UDPP which ive been wanting for ages and just have always been too lazy yo get
Mac Bronze Bonzer
and something else... oh yeah! Summerfruit lipliner.

Anyone have any tips for getting out of a make up slump. I'm thinking i might need to make a mini make up challenge for myself every day to get myself motivated. PLUS, not working means more time to trawl threw speckie! and get inspired by all you girls!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2009)

Big hugs to you, billy_cakes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure you will get another job soon, but meanwhile have some well-deserved rest and do things that you couldn't do before.. 

Mini makeup challenge is a great idea!  How about sharing it with us in 'what are you wearing today' thread everyday?  I would love to see your picture too!  You have fabulous cheekbones and lips!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Feb 28, 2009)

And i thought i was the only silly one awake at this hour. I definatly will try though, I mean really i have no excuse not to 
I think tomorrow im going to use my tempting quad, Ive had it since Coc came out and I still havnt actually used anything other than the tempting colour!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^ Tell me about it!  I think I am still stuck at the Canadian time!

Yeah, that's what I am thinking too.. If I stop buying stuff, then I will actually get to use the products that have been collecting dust.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

Finally found a perfect 'JLo' peachy nude lippy for my skintone!
Shy girl cremesheen, where have you been all my life?


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Finally found a perfect 'JLo' peachy nude lippy for my skintone!
Shy girl cremesheen, where have you been all my life?_

 
aaaaaaaa... i'm def. going to DJ tomorrow and B2M for it.... do they still accept pots without pans??

 im debating whether to get that or bare slimshine that i've been lemming for ages...


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 1, 2009)

ok.... since I was playing with my Stereo Rose MSF I decided to take some pics for you girls...



 


Colour is more accurate in the pic on the left.

Here are some swatches - Redhead MSF (darkest stripe), Stereo Rose MSF, Blonde MSF (darkest stripe)


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ Is it a bit like Nars Orgasm?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ sorry, hun, I havent seen orgasm so I cant compare


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL.. no problem.. Would you have Springsheen by any chance?  Apparently it is very close to Orgasm..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_aaaaaaaa... i'm def. going to DJ tomorrow and B2M for it.... do they still accept pots without pans??_

 
 Don't know about DJs, but Myer definitely does!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG MrsMay! Stereo Rose looks gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the swatch porn!

Nat I reckon it looks peachier than Orgasm in the swatch pic, but pinker in the pan...! Which doesn't help at all, lol. Ohh I think I have a new lemming!

We're all up late tonight!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Don't know about DJs, but Myer definitely does!_

 
i know that MYER does but they don't have Shy Girl left..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i'm officialy run out of myy brush cleanser... not sure if i should be happy or not, but i can def. b2m for it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_OMG MrsMay! Stereo Rose looks gorgeous.  Thanks for the swatch porn!

Nat I reckon it looks peachier than Orgasm in the swatch pic, but pinker in the pan...! Which doesn't help at all, lol. Ohh I think I have a new lemming!

We're all up late tonight!_

 
ooo yea... we're all up late... but i'm going to go to bed right after i finish depotting sable... i have class tomorrow... >.<


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 1, 2009)

here is my cp haul...
teal pigment
embark e/s
humid e/s
omega e/s 
amber lights e/s
hk fun and games blush
free HK tote yay
cremesheen glass ever so rich
4 pan empty pallete

p.s i still havent heard from mac about the vip night.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_here is my cp haul...
teal pigment
embark e/s
humid e/s
omega e/s 
amber lights e/s
hk fun and games blush
free HK tote yay
cremesheen glass ever so rich
4 pan empty pallete

p.s i still havent heard from mac about the vip night.



_

 
great haul, repunzel!!! and i want the TOTE BAG!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm going to get humid and embark soon....


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG - Repunzel - nice!!!! I am waiting for my Ever So rich to come - I want it so badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think of the blush? I was contemplating Tippy because I thought F&G was a little more on the orangey side???

Edit - another idiot up late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a weird sleeping pattern.. I don't go to sleep till 3am! Crazy.. lol
I am about to get Cantelope Blush and my friend says Fun n Games is a lot sheerer than Cantelope lol.. Like she has to swipe 3 times to get a decent colour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ever so Rich is nothing like the promo by the way.. LOL, I still love it!

Repunzel, drooling over your Tote bag!!!!  Great haul!

myystiqueen, Myer Melbourne is out of EVERYTHING lol.. I am sure DJ will accept your pots without pans..


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_OMG - Repunzel - nice!!!! I am waiting for my Ever So rich to come - I want it so badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think of the blush? I was contemplating Tippy because I thought F&G was a little more on the orangey side???

Edit - another idiot up late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe_

 




i havent used it yet,but it looks great in the pan,and i love the packaging, how u can feel the glitter.i'll give u an update when i use it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.i havent used ever so rich yet either,i'm excited about trying it.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have a weird sleeping pattern.. I don't go to sleep till 3am! Crazy.. lol
I am about to get Cantelope Blush and my friend says Fun n Games is a lot sheerer than Cantelope lol.. Like she has to swipe 3 times to get a decent colour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ever so Rich is nothing like the promo by the way.. LOL, I still love it!

Repunzel, drooling over your Tote bag!!!!  Great haul!

myystiqueen, Myer Melbourne is out of EVERYTHING lol.. I am sure DJ will accept your pots without pans.._

 
hahaha... same here nat...
last night i slept at 5am.... i was even thinking of not sleeping at all.... i ended up waking up at 12pm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hew:

yeah well... everyone seems to like MYER more than DJ because of the MYER one card.... oh btw nat.... i remember you rec me a nice MA over MYER city... what's her name again?? i'm thinking of getting a makeover and i need a good one... ^^

oh and i just got *Loew Cornell 3/8" brush* (=MAC #239's dupe) over ebay.. can't wait to try it myyself...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a class in the morning and I am in trouble!  I am in no sleeping mode!!  Mystiqueen, you need your beautysleep for the first day lol.. You will have to impress everyone with your fresh skin and makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crystelle!!  She is VERY nice and she did a great job on my sister in law..

Did you get your brush from the seller in OZ?  The one that sells all the Ben Nye shadows..


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

ahaha... great tips, nat!! gotta go sleep in a minute then... since anyway, i have finished depotting sable - successfully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and putting on clear polishes over myy new mac brushes (EDIT: the lettering of myy new mac brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...

hmm.. crystelle?? she sounds great... thx!!

yea, i got it from an oz seller... cosmetic.obsession


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

Yay about depotting!!  Clear polish on your brushes?

She only works on Thur-Sun, I think?  I haven't seen her since January.. 

Yeah, I bought all my Ben Nye stuff from them..  And Mehron palettes.. Their shipping is super quick!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

oopss.. i meant the lettering of myy brushes.... haha
that sounded weird, eh??

oh well... that's fine...
ahhh... good to hear about the quick shipping... going to get myy hands on mehron palette (tropical one) soon (read: months later...)

off to sleep then...


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. no problem.. Would you have Springsheen by any chance? Apparently it is very close to Orgasm.._

 
Sorry hun, I dont have Springsheen either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_OMG MrsMay! Stereo Rose looks gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the swatch porn!

Nat I reckon it looks peachier than Orgasm in the swatch pic, but pinker in the pan...! Which doesn't help at all, lol. Ohh I think I have a new lemming!

We're all up late tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're very welcome my dear!  It's a very coral colour... there is pics of me wearing it in the what are you wearing thread...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh I want a Ben Nye palette!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_i know that MYER does but they don't have Shy Girl left..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey MQ I know you want to B2M but if DJ's don't have it I found it on ebay here. She's a trusted seller who I've bought off a few times and was always happy


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 1, 2009)

Why dont you exchange at Chapel st? You know you guys can post your B2M stuff in as well


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Sorry hun, I dont have Springsheen either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Thanks MrsMay!  You made me go and swatch Orgasm and Redhead together and it looks similar to your swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am sure it is just the lighting and pic and they are different in real life!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_Ooh I want a Ben Nye palette!_

 
 I love Ben Nye shadows!  They are sooo pigmented and soft..  Plus the palette is so cheap with many shadows inside lol.. 

mystiqueen, *yawning away*... Good idea about putting gloss over the lettering lol..  I did that for all my Dame Edna red glasses!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG that is such a good idea (gloss over DE red glasses). I never thought of that! The glasses are coming off my possum nose pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I want the neutral palette from Ben Nye.. it's funny when you think you have SO many eye shadow colours and then you watch a tutorial of a look and you can't find a dupe of a basic neutral haha. That happens to me a lot.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, when my DE stuff arrived, I put the clear gloss on them straight away!
Don't you just love PNP? 

I think that OZ seller only sells Ben Nye Lumiere colours.  I asked her about getting some matt neutral colours and she said I'd be better off getting them from MAC lol..   I bought some sinlge Ben Nye shadow pots from her and they are as big as MAC blush pots!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey MQ I know you want to B2M but if DJ's don't have it I found it on ebay here. She's a trusted seller who I've bought off a few times and was always happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they HAVE it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just B2M'ed for it..... the MA that served me is the best MA i've ever met... well, not that i know that many... and not that i'm saying i get along easily with them... it's just that.. they way he served the customers.. i think i mentioned something about him (yea.. it's a 'him'.. ) a while back ago....

i also went to MYER and get *foundation pump* for myy SFF and *embark e/s* ( i was debating to get this or handwritten ) --> looking for a dupe of dark edge... i like handwritten better.. the texture of it is a lot silkier.. but i also need something to fill in myy brows with.. so i picked embark.. do i still need handwritten if i do have embark??

and i also got 3 packages in the mail today :
- mscuppycakes (falsies)
- ebay (falsies)
- glossi (liners - concealer etc..)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks MrsMay! You made me go and swatch Orgasm and Redhead together and it looks similar to your swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am sure it is just the lighting and pic and they are different in real life!

 I love Ben Nye shadows!  They are sooo pigmented and soft..  Plus the palette is so cheap with many shadows inside lol.. 

mystiqueen, *yawning away*... Good idea about putting gloss over the lettering lol.. I did that for all my Dame Edna red glasses!_

 
going to try ben nye after i have enough cash in the pocket.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahaha... what time did you sleep, nat?? oh and that's a great idea.... before it peels off...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

I went to sleep a bit after 3am.. Grrr.. 

Hubby found a man who will custom make my dressing table! Yay..  Now I won't have to use the bathroom anymore lol..


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I went to sleep a bit after 3am.. Grrr.. 

Hubby found a man who will custom make my dressing table! Yay.. Now I won't have to use the bathroom anymore lol.._

 
i want a custom table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.with wall lights.tell me how it goes id love to get 1 made for me.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_i want a custom table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.with wall lights.tell me how it goes id love to get 1 made for me._

 
 Apparently this guy handcrafts all his pieces and supplies to the stores..   I have been eyeing a vanity table at Ikea and when I went back there last year, it was no longer in stock! It is in stock everywhere else in the world, but not Australia. How typical..  MissChivous has the same set up..  I will have the different lighting though. I want the backstage table light!
YouTube - My vanity table and my makeup setup


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh wow, how exciting! That's amazing, you'll be able to have it just the way you want it. I need some sort of awesome set up like that.

Graveyard shift, again! MQ, Repunzel, panda, sambi (not sure who else, just did a quick scan)... It's nice to have you girls up late! I don't get to sleep before 3 or 4 each morning either, Nat.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

It is only me and Repunzel so far.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, it is great to speak to someone from here, because I only get to speak to my North American friends at this time of night/morning lol..


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 2, 2009)

omg that was dressing table porn,i think i just wiped drool from my shirt...
so your going to get the guy to make a table like that?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^LMAO!!
Yeah, the same design, but not as long.. He is making it in pine wood and stain it in Oak finish.. I already picked up the mirror from Ikea clearance section (same one in the pic). It was $100 cheaper lol..   He is only charging me $275!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 2, 2009)

i'm at the website now,and the *MUSIK* Wall lamp looks good.closest to backstage light.
that's really cheap.if you don't mind PM me his number.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, that's the light I saw in Ikea!!  They had it in the bathroom setting and it looked great!   Sure, I will get his number off hubby and PM you in the morning.. I am not sure if he can give you the same pricing, but I don't see why not lol..


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 2, 2009)

great thanks, i do my makeup in the bathroom 2,and its bad you know the humidity and all,lack of space etc.did you show him the video?.he should give you a discount for all the buisness you will get him lol
well i'm going to bed,night


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^I agree.. I would love to actually 'sit down' and do my makeup, so I can rest my elbow on the tabletop for more stability.   I am not sure if he saw the video, but it doesn't really worry me if it is not the same.  I looked around EVERYWHERE and no one had a dressing table like that. Especially under $500..  Even tables above $500 were either laminated or veneer wood..    BTW, That was the discounted pricing lol.. He is hubby's customer and if he supplies to the stores, he charges more.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

I so want one like that too, Nat! I'm so excited for you. I've been doing my make up at my study desk but now that I'm back to uni (first day today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I had to clear all my make up off it haha! Now I have to run back and forth when I'm trying to figure out what I want to use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great idea to get it made though. Unfortunately I don't know where I'll be living in the near future so it wouldn't be a good idea for me right now!

I'd love some pics of it when it's finished!! <3


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

I do my makeup in my bathroom and it's such a pain! the lighting is a bit yellow and I have the 2 spot lights directed to the mirror but after a while I start to bake! My house has the worst lighting, it's so dark I'm finding it hard to prac my bases on people because I cannot make out there skin tones half the time. I'm going to have to invest in a lamp of some kind, any recs on lamps??


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 2, 2009)

*Sambibabe - *I am toootally jealous! I was totally heartbroken when I found that they don't have that Ikea table anymore. It was perfect...with that long drawer...and its the perfect size...*drools 

I tried trawling through Salvation Army stores for an older style table to maybe do up, but then i found my dream desk at Officeworks! price tag sucks though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $229. Need to save. 

Latest haulage (online shopping tisk tisk but it was a bargain!!) I don't think I'll buy any lipsticks from sugarsweet now if any of these are close to the same colour/have the same effect.

MsCuppycakes 
NYX Round lipsticks
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Pandora 520
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Indian Pink 550
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Strawberry Milk 595
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Chloe 521
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Georgia 618
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Watermelon 616
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Peach 625
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Orange Soda 588
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Sash 602
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Frappucino 632
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Iris 501
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Thalia 529
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Narcissus 509
Round Lipstick  LSS          1  1.25  Color = Fusion 627

I can't believe how cheap it was. LOVE!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

No probs, *Simplyenchantin*!  I will post picture, when it is delivered!  Hope you have a fun day back at uni today!!

*rockin*, you just need a natural colour light?  Can't you just change the bulb of your existing lighting to natural colored ones?  

I also bought Bobbi Brown's new makeup manual yesterday.  Only $15, so I couldn't say no. 

Wow, that's one heck of lipstick haul *darkorchid*!!  Looks like you will wear different lippies for the next 14 days!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 3, 2009)

My Rocking Chick arrived today and thats enough for me to be so excited!!! LOL - I LOVE it!!!

I love reading through everyones purcahses here - its really nice to see what other people are into as well


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

^^Yay!!!  Is that the colour you were after though?  Thought it was lighter than the dark fuschia pigment..

I wasn't going to buy anything till next Thursday.. But since I am only getting a few stuff from HK VIP night (I think..), I bought:

Cantaloupe Pro Blush
Melt in your Mouth c/g
Mink and Sable e/s (before it disappears)
Top Knot e/s
Dazzlepuss d/g
And my Pleasantry mineralised blush arrived today.. Yay!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 3, 2009)

YAY!! I love when things come!! I am still waiting for my Dazzlepuss, but it shouldnt be too long now - it should be this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How does the Canteloupe rate? I know corals look nice on me, but I actually prefer cooler colours myself - is it bright? Maybe like Fleurry? I have that and dont use it often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Rocking Chick is pretty close to what I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I could touch it up with a bit of BF piggie and some clear gloss (or the new one from Sugarsweet) and I will be utterly in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 3, 2009)

I just ordered Woodwinked and Seedling off Smart Poppy with money I don't have..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yay for finding Woodwinked!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't have Canteloupe with me, but I did try it at the pro store awhile ago. It is pigmented! I've never seen Fleurry, but Canteloupe is bronzy peach colour, I think..  I bought it as a blush to go with Ravishing lol..   Don't think I will get all of MSFs from Sugar Sweet, so more money goes to Grand Duos..

Hope you like Woodwinked rockin!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I don't have Canteloupe with me, but I did try it at the pro store awhile ago. It is pigmented! I've never seen Fleurry, but Canteloupe is bronzy peach colour, I think.. I bought it as a blush to go with Ravishing lol.. Don't think I will get all of MSFs from Sugar Sweet, so more money goes to Grand Duos..

Hope you like Woodwinked rockin!_

 





I think I might have fleurry....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Stop that!  I've started a diet today and you guys keep making me think of McFlurry!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ yes please!!


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 3, 2009)

Hahaha I loved the Mint Ball mcflurries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bring them back I say!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, rub it in guys!  Grrr.. Oreo McFlurry.. Yummm..


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 3, 2009)

Or the Milo one........


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

woah nat... show us the pictures when it's done...!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I so want one like that too, Nat! I'm so excited for you. I've been doing my make up at my study desk but now that I'm back to uni (first day today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I had to clear all my make up off it haha! Now I have to run back and forth when I'm trying to figure out what I want to use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great idea to get it made though. Unfortunately I don't know where I'll be living in the near future so it wouldn't be a good idea for me right now!

I'd love some pics of it when it's finished!! <3_

 
same here..... i'm only staying here temporarily, still not sure where to live after graduation (which is another 3-4 years...)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I do my makeup in my bathroom and it's such a pain! the lighting is a bit yellow and I have the 2 spot lights directed to the mirror but after a while I start to bake! My house has the worst lighting, it's so dark I'm finding it hard to prac my bases on people because I cannot make out there skin tones half the time. I'm going to have to invest in a lamp of some kind, any recs on lamps??_

 
hahaha.... your place can't be worse than mine rockin... myy room - apartment in this case - has the WORST lighting ever.... when it gets dark, it's all yellowish yuck-yuck... and it makes me think that i look flawless and the color is all even and all that... but once i went out and saw myyself in the mirror i was SHOCKED.... i had to go back to myy room and re-do it again.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i got this makeup mirror over ebay.. the one that has different setting for the lighting... it's pretty good!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^Yay!!! Is that the colour you were after though? Thought it was lighter than the dark fuschia pigment..

I wasn't going to buy anything till next Thursday.. But since I am only getting a few stuff from HK VIP night (I think..), I bought:

Cantaloupe Pro Blush
Melt in your Mouth c/g
Mink and Sable e/s (before it disappears)
Top Knot e/s
Dazzlepuss d/g
And my Pleasantry mineralised blush arrived today.. Yay!!_

 
are you sure you're not going that much from HK, sambi?? cause now i really want Lucky Tom... please tell me i don't need it cause the colors are dupable!!!!

oh and i just got a package today and it is myy *26 combo palette* i ordered the other day from ebay (a lot cheaper than CS) it's AWWEEEESOMEEE!! it's the best palette.... i has never seen a palette that has all of myy favorite colors in it... i'm really into those copper-bronze-gold-brownish neutral and THIS IS IT!!! ooo...


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Stop that!  I've started a diet today and you guys keep making me think of McFlurry!_

 
ahahahaha... i've started mine yesterday... i even put these articles about stories of girls who succeeded in their diet programs on myy desk so that i can be motivated.... haha


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_same here..... i'm only staying here temporarily, still not sure where to live after graduation (which is another 3-4 years...)_

 
Hehe I'm definitely moving in June, just not sure where to yet so I shouldn't buy any furniture.. tho I love Ikea.. I go there and buy little things! haha.

I have 4 years til I graduate too actually.. so long


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_ahahahaha... i've started mine yesterday... i even put these articles about stories of girls who succeeded in their diet programs on myy desk so that i can be motivated.... haha_

 
I am always on a diet or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_Hehe I'm definitely moving in June, just not sure where to yet so I shouldn't buy any furniture.. tho I love Ikea.. I go there and buy little things! haha.

I have 4 years til I graduate too actually.. so long_

 
 I love Ikea, but hate going there! Especially they are out of ice cream all the time!

4 years will go really quickly!  I still feel like I was 18 only yesterday!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Sambibabe... you _were_ 18 only yesterday!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Sambibabe... you were 18 only yesterday!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. oh yes, and my face shows too.. _and_ I am ashamed to say my mental age, too..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol you are totally mature, Nat! BTW I forgot to say that I got a CS package today.. pans for pigment pressing, some sample jars and a gel liner in silk white that I wonder if I can use as a base..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Yeah, you can use them as base! Let me know how you go! I wanted to get the violet one as a base.. 
Someone will be busy pressing soon


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

I definitely will, Nat! I hope to press soon.. I need to go buy some Isocol and find some "rough material" or whatever for hatchmarks.. I have no idea but I have nothing like that lying around the house


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay, whatever you are saying - I have no idea! LOL.. I've never pressed pigments, so you are talking in foreign language!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

old jean material works well apparently


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I definitely will, Nat! I hope to press soon.. I need to go buy some Isocol and find some "rough material" or whatever for hatchmarks.. I have no idea but I have nothing like that lying around the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahahaha sambi.... i got this denim from ebay just for pressing pigments purpose... well.. at least that's what i was planning to use... but since myy first one kinda messed up, i stopped....

apparently, everyone's been using denim as hatchmarks...
just use your old jeans... but if you don't have one, i'm more than happy to pass up half of mine to you in the city...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ lol.. you bought jeans, just to press pigments? Wow..  Yes, you can't mess up your designer jeans


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I definitely will, Nat! I hope to press soon.. I need to go buy some *Isocol *and find some "rough material" or whatever for hatchmarks.. I have no idea but I have nothing like that lying around the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is great to use - I use it all the time, get it from woolies/safeway if you are in the south 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe.. just dont use it to press your mattes - they set rock hard *speaks from experience* and the colour wont pick up very well on your brush if you do.... yikes!! Make sure if you are pressing mattes you use the MAC Face & Body Mixing Medium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I just bought a metre of fabric from spotlight - anything that has a nice texture will do, I prefer the fabric with smaller weave than denim, it makes the top once pressed look really neat


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ lol.. you bought jeans, just to press pigments? Wow..  Yes, you can't mess up your designer jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oopsss.. i meant a cut of 'denim fabric'... it's only $1 or so.... hahaha...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ oh, I got you! lol..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Right, thanks kids! Do you think I could use the material that those tiny giftbags with the drawstring-ribbon are made out of? I'll take a picture since it's likely no one knows what I'm talking about lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ YES!!!

That is _exactly_ what I use, but I have a champagne coloured one just in case the colour is leeched by the alcohol...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

simplyenchantin, I knew what you were talking about, even before looking at the picture - organza bags lol..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh sweet! It was more a remark about me being really crap at explaining what I mean! I should know I can count on you to understand me, Nat! Thanks Jenny!! I got that bag with the CS package, they put the gel liner in it.. aren't they sweet, supplying a girl with literally nearly everything needed to press pigments lol! I hope the colour doesn't stain :/


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^lol.. the blue organza bag?  Yeah, they sent me one too, when I ordered something (so important, I can't even remember).


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Nah it was the yellow one in the picture  P.S. I just pressed Melon pigment! I'm so excited!! I think I left it on the straightener too long tho.. It didn't look dry hehe. *runs off excitedly to do more*


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nah it was the yellow one in the picture  P.S._

 





 *insert goldfish smiley*


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 4, 2009)

The organza bags are great for piggie pressing!

To get back on topic, here's what I got in the mail recently:

- HK Strayin' lippie
- Blonde MSF
- Peroxide l/g
- All's Fair lippie

+ B2M for B-babe lippie, and purchased Blonde MSF just before my package arrived coz I got too impatient! Now I have TWO of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also picked up:

- 2x Fix+
- Pink Couture shadestick
- Lucky Jade shadestick

at the EL warehouse just last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't had such a large haul in aggesss!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Crystal what do ypu think of  B-Babe? I was going to get it but changed my mind at the last minute and now I'm not so sure!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

^^B Babe is pretty!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ Stop it!! Lippie enabler! hehehehe


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 4, 2009)

b babe is very nice.so i used ever so rich yesterday,and its a very sheer creamy purple,looks a bit pink.if i didn't know better i'd say it was clear lol.it looked pinkish on my lips.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i also had on fun and games panda,and it is very sheer looks peachy orange sparkle in pan.used 109 about 5 times to get depth that i wanted.




pic doesn't do it justice,sry for iphone pics.
here is swatch and on my face.








it is sheer but once i contoured and hightlighted it looked good.i even had a guy a work say.. did u do your makeup diffrently coz i really like it.(i prob do it diffrently every day but hey...lol


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have had a FABULOUS day!!! Lots of things arrived today -

Dazzlepuss - YAYAYAYAY!!!!!
Sugarrimmed
Funtabulous
Smile - yes I had a turnabout on this, thanks Sami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I bought second one...LOL!!

Stark Naked - WOO HOO
Whistle


Oh - and I bought Kitty Kouture off ebay from the same seller as the Dazzlepuss - cant wait for it to come!!! She also gave me a 10% off card for her private sales site with the Dazzlepuss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Top ebay seller is mediamagic_donna on AU ebay - HUGE thumbs up for her - with one of my parcels from her today there was a beautiful Lancome eyeshadow!! I have bought a few things from her now and they are all authentic, she has been just fabulous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She has a few pre-release Dazzleglasses on ebay as well that even with th US exchange rate are cheaper than buying US - and they are all from very new batches as well


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 4, 2009)

*Hey does anyone have a link to a current US MAC price list???*

I've been searching on Specktra for the past 2 hrs and I can't find it - it's driving me nuts!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ Aren't the prices on their web page?


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 4, 2009)

Not on the mac pro US site.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 4, 2009)

i loved sugarimmed panda its so pretty i was very sad when i ran out.i'm to scared to buy mac of ebay.ive been burnt with a fake designer braclet so i wont touch it with items like that


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey Crystal what do ypu think of  B-Babe? I was going to get it but changed my mind at the last minute and now I'm not so sure!_

 
i think B-babe is really pretty! It is VERY frosty/glittery though, but that's part of why it's so pretty! it's a gorgeous colour! I have found that it is a little on the dry side though, so I usually wear a tendertone (E-Z  baby or Take a Hint) underneath (and maybe even a little bit on top). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ Sounds like one for the list! Thanks Crystal!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_The organza bags are great for piggie pressing!

To get back on topic, here's what I got in the mail recently:

- HK Strayin' lippie
- Blonde MSF
- Peroxide l/g
- All's Fair lippie

+ B2M for B-babe lippie, and purchased Blonde MSF just before my package arrived coz I got too impatient! Now I have TWO of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also picked up:

- 2x Fix+
- Pink Couture shadestick
- Lucky Jade shadestick

at the EL warehouse just last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't had such a large haul in aggesss!!_

 

Nice haul!  Don't you just LOVE the Blonde MSF!!!  And peroxide is one of my new favs as well!  Oh and B-babe too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really love the BBR collection actually


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_i think B-babe is really pretty! It is VERY frosty/glittery though, but that's part of why it's so pretty! it's a gorgeous colour! I have found that it is a little on the dry side though, so I usually wear a tendertone (E-Z baby or Take a Hint) underneath (and maybe even a little bit on top). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HTH!_

 
OK stupid question, but what's a "tendertone"


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_i loved *sugarimmed* panda its so pretty i was very sad when i ran out.i'm to scared to buy mac of ebay.ive been burnt with a fake designer braclet so i wont touch it with items like that_

 

I havent used it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am simply dying to ~ but it was an MUA swap item and its BNIB so I cant until I know she has received her end and is happy with the swap! It will be the FIRST thing I use when I know the swappers end is Ok. It was a super fabulous swap too - she's a member here and she is completely honest and was wonderful to talk to


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 4, 2009)

np! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I have had a FABULOUS day!!! Lots of things arrived today..._

 
Wow that's some haul!! Enjoy all your new goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ETA: 

*chickatthegym:* Tendertones are mac lipbalms! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were never released in Australia to my knowledge. Cyber Emporium and Smart Poppy (YAY i just ordered tender baby!!) stock a few! And BBR was such a great collection- i was trying to ease myself away from mac, but BBR brought me right back into it haha


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks MJ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really surprised to see it all today! There are a few other things coming in the mail as well, hopefully really soon - my cremesheen stuff and a few more d/g - I swear these d/g are going to ruin me :| LOLOL!!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Thanks MJ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really surprised to see it all today! There are a few other things coming in the mail as well, hopefully really soon - my cremesheen stuff and a few more d/g - I swear these d/g are going to ruin me :| LOLOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh creamsheens AND d/g! I'd definately be interested to hear what you think of the lippies!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

I already have Lavender Whip - I and LOVE it!!!  I also got Creme In Your Coffee - still coming - and I am going to B2M for Creme Cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already have Hang Up from the first collection - Cremesheens are prob one of my favourite finishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait for all this stuff to come, I have been looking at everyones swatches and drooling over them....LOLOL!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I already have Lavender Whip - I and LOVE it!!! I also got Creme In Your Coffee - still coming - and I am going to B2M for Creme Cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already have Hang Up from the first collection - Cremesheens are prob one of my favourite finishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait for all this stuff to come, I have been looking at everyones swatches and drooling over them....LOLOL!!_

 
I agree.. I love Amplified formular and cremesheen..  So far I have, 
Shy Girl
Creme in your Coffee
Creme Cup 
Crosswires 
Speed Dial
Speak Louder
On Hold
Hot Gossip
Ravishing
Fanfare
Lavender Whip

And I love them all!!

Repunzel, you are gorgeous!! Love Ever so rich on you!!  I have pigmented lips, so I only like it with lipstick underneath.. It is gorgeous with Cream Cup lippy!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

I only have one of the cremesheens - Brave Red.  I'm really not into many of the other colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even Brave Red feathers on me with a lipliner, so I'm going to have to play around with it a bit more to figure out the best way to wear it.

Today I received one of my packages... it contained Pink Couture shadestick and Provence pigment.

I was surprised that provence was so close to Your Ladyship, but pleasantly surprised!  It seems to have more of a warmer beige base rather than your ladyship which has a pinker beige base.  both have those fabulous gold sparkles that I love though!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ I don't normally wear lip liner, but my MUA suggested to use Prep & Prime lips, so lipsticks can stay on lips longer and better without the help of liner..  I never had any feathering problem with Amplied or Cremesheen formula though and I have driest lips!

Yeah.. Your Ladyship, Naked, Provence, Fairylite and Dolled up - they all look similar to me in the morning


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2009)

^^I can vouch for Prep + Prime lip! I don't know how I even lived without it. I carry it in my makeup bag every day now and it makes such a difference. 

I loove the cremesheen lippies too! So far I only have Creme Cup, Lavender Whip and Lickable but I want more! I have 4 of the glosses too and I'm thinking off adding another 2 to the mix.

Okay now for the most fabulous news ever!! (okay that might be an exaggeration..) but today "Crystal Rose" lipglass arrived from All Cosmetics Wholesale and it is gorrrgeeeousssssness! I can't stop staring at her. It was released with the Turquatic collection a few years ago. I can't wait to wear it tomorrow! >_< I'm thinking it will look amazing with Lickable Cremesheen lipstick. *dies*


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

hmmm... two consecutive rec's for prep & prime lip... guess Im going to get me some of that next week when I get paid... or I could just wait until I get to the pro store in a couple of weeks lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite;1531680[FONT=Palatino Linotype[/B]  
I have 4 of the glosses too and I'm thinking off adding another 2 to the mix.[/font]
*
*
*
*
**

 I didn't get Lickable, because it was just like GAT on me.. What other cremesheen glass shades did you get, part from Ever so rich?   I thought Cremesheen glass looked so fugly on people's lip swatches.. Then I tried it at the store and of course.. it had me at hello. 

MrsMay - I could get Prep and Prime lip for you and you don't need to wait for your pay lol*


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ that sounds like a deal Nat - we can sort it out at the pro store!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I didn't get Lickable, because it was just like GAT on me.. What other cremesheen glass shades did you get, part from Ever so rich?   I thought Cremesheen glass looked so fugly on people's lip swatches.. Then I tried it at the store and of course.. it had me at hello. 

MrsMay - I could get Prep and Prime lip for you and you don't need to wait for your pay lol_

 
I got:

Boy Bait
Fashion Scoop
Ever So Rich
Petit Endulgence

I love the finish on them! They are very, very wearable and I hope they become permanent


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love prime n prep - no way would I even dream of wearing red without it!

MrsMay did your Dazzlepuss arrive yet?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I got:

Boy Bait
Fashion Scoop
Ever So Rich
Petit Endulgence

I love the finish on them! They are very, very wearable and I hope they become permanent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got these ones ~

Boy Bait
Fashion Scoop
Petite Indulgence
Ever So Rich
Partial To Pink
Creme Anglaise

Only the Petite Indulgence has arrived yet, but there are other things with the cremesheen goodies so the wait is totally going to be worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope these become perm too!!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 4, 2009)

I was trying to stay away from the creamsheens so that I wouldn't spend so much money... but somehow, I get the impression that I'm missing out lol.

Just wanted to add that my Tenderbaby tendertone was waiting for me when I got home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YAY!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 4, 2009)

*sigh*

i gotta stop reading this thread.... i'm BROKE... well not literally.. but i have spent too much on makeup than i need to... myy mom just called and she told me we are having an economic problem... the daddy's job is not doing as well as it used to be... so i just don't want to make it any worse..

so i'm going on a makeup spending ban for the next 4 months except until i get myy first job... but i'm also going to save the first $200-300 i'm going to get... i'm posting this only to make sure i have someone (you guys...) to promise... and it's a written promise... haha

basically, i have ALL what i need to create any look i like... not that many, but i'm sure i can just be creative with the stuffs i already have...

but anyway... this is probably myy last haul (paid them a while back ago so it doesn't mean i break myy promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- from a voguette : *MAC Sculpt n Shape in Lightsweep n Shadester*
- from glossi : *two L'oreal HIP Eyeshadow Duo in Riotous and Mischief* (the green side of the Riotous looks similar to sharp e/s - just perfect)
- from ebay : *Loew Cornell 3/8" Maxime Mop Brush* (really really soft and a GREATTT dupe of MAC #239 but not the exact one)
- from MakeupGeek : *three falsies (love them all) - mac piggy samples in pink pearl; deep blue green; sweet sienna - mac invisible set powder sample - nyx jep in slate*


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I love prime n prep - no way would I even dream of wearing red without it!

MrsMay did your Dazzlepuss arrive yet?_

 
Dazzlepuss hasnt arrived yet but I'm sure it will turn up shortly!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It should be soon, mine came today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The same seller has Kitty Kouture as well - I bought one off her today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you have Like Venus? I would love to see a comparison for Dazzlepuss - I dont have one yet, its duller than Extra Amps though and has no blue so I was thinking it might be close to Like Venus??


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It should be soon, mine came today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The same seller has Kitty Kouture as well - I bought one off her today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you have Like Venus? I would love to see a comparison for Dazzlepuss - I dont have one yet, its duller than Extra Amps though and has no blue so I was thinking it might be close to Like Venus??_

 
Yep, I have Like Venus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will do a comparison as soon as I receive it for you


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank-you!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm feeling left out on all this hauling lol! I only got 1 cremesheen lipgloss and no lipsticks yet, I'm not sure if I like any of them but I might go try creme in your coffee..


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ dont worry hun, very soon I wont be haulin AT ALL cos I'm gonna be poor....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2009)

Aww thanks Jenny, you're such a doll! Though it's not good that you're going to be poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you'll have a house, which is totally awesome!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ well I wont be poor per se, but I definately wont be haulin like I have been!!

And yes, I will have an awesome house, which I'm getting excited about!!  especially now my old house has been demolished!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

No one has Melt in your Mouth?  I have Bobbi Brown and MUFE glosses that are just like Petite Indulgence, so I didn't get it, even though it was my kinda pink..  I swatched Melt in your Moth, but didn't get to try it on me lips and I am dying to know!  It is coming in two weeks time, but feels so far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




myystiqueen, yeah, don't worry.. I won't be buying as much after SS..  I built up a huge collection and found all my HG products, so I really don't need to buy more stuff.. Well, that's what I keep trying to tell myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I also have a handbag addiction and I don't do anything about it, so why no MAC?


----------



## Septemba (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't get P+P Lip, I've always thought I got a dodge tube because mine seriously feels like it does nothing! *runs of thread*

I'd give you mine, MrsMay if it weren't so manked up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I'm feeling left out on all this hauling lol! I only got 1 cremesheen lipgloss and no lipsticks yet, I'm not sure if I like any of them but I might go try creme in your coffee.._

 
Me toooo! I should really be sensible this week though, I have been planning to try a new range of skincare and I need to but that's not EXCITING! I want MU... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got a list of basics I need to get before I do a fun haul, pfft basics.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm definately sighing every time I read this thread. I made a commitment to myself to pay off my car loan this year so it's eating up most of my money and leaving very little for makeup.

I'm checking out GD tonight but really cannot afford to buy so if I really like them I'll have to pick just one and get it next week. 

At least Woodwinked & Seedling are on their way to me.....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2009)

Nat, I have Melt in your mouth. I haven't used it yet though! But I tried it on in the store and it was very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Septemba, I have a P+P for lips and I too don't feel like it does anything different that any chapstick would do.. so yeah don't feel alone hehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah first Prep + Prime lip felt like just normal lip balm for me, too.. If you apply it and leave it for a couple of minutes, it just disappears into your lips, making them nice and soft, whereas lip balm will stay greasy - impossible to apply lipstick/liner without blotting it first.  

Yay about Melt in your mouth!! I am more looking forward to getting it than HK glosses.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'm definately sighing every time I read this thread. I made a commitment to myself to pay off my car loan this year so it's eating up most of my money and leaving very little for makeup.

I'm checking out GD tonight but really cannot afford to buy so if I really like them I'll have to pick just one and get it next week. 

At least Woodwinked & Seedling are on their way to me....._

 

I'm kind of in the same boat with you. I still have to finish paying off my car, but then I have so many other things to save for yet MAC keeps calling my name. I am going to check out GDs tonight and see if MoonRiver stuns me or not...I can live without it...but not if I don't have to!! Hehe


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

I looooooooooooooooooooove my GHD! Sorry to go against the grain maybe on this one but if I had to choose between MAC and a GHD I think the GHD would win. It's like a magic wand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm having a look at GD tonight, I hope I don't get too sucked in


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 5, 2009)

My newest blushes:

Grand Duo
Hot Planet 

So very very pretty. I love them!


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Aww jealous spectrolite! I traipsed all around Sydney CBD after work to get my hands on it only to be told they moved the release back a week?? Don't know how true that is but neither Myer or DJs have it. I'm taking it as a sign to pass on the collection and use the money to cut my hair hehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

What did you think of them spectrolite?  I have been a real good girl and didn't go to the store today (felt asleep and missed the closing time lol)


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 5, 2009)

my teeny tiny haul
Grand Duo-moonriver


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Grrr.. another GD haul.. What do you think of it Repunzel?  I am going for a walk now and I expect answers waiting for me when I get back


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Spectrolite I got Hot Planet tonight too!! Don't know what's going on in Sydney but I had no problem getting GD in Melb.

IMO If you have Blonde MSF you won't need Moon River. The MUA and I tried them together and they're very similar, I passed on it and got something completely different.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Grrr.. another GD haul.. What do you think of it Repunzel? I am going for a walk now and I expect answers waiting for me when I get back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
u are so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.i haven't used it yet.but i will tommorow and i'll use it for the weekly aussie look.what are u doing walking around at this hour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thx rockin for making me feel better, i never got blonde msf and still feel the loss.
and those interested in b babe i'm wearing it in my avatar pic...u know u want it....


----------



## dormick (Mar 5, 2009)

Paradisco.  I love its shimmery peach goodness.  Oh and a 242 brush


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_u are so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.i haven't used it yet.but i will tommorow and i'll use it for the weekly aussie look.what are u doing walking around at this hour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thx rockin for making me feel better, i never got blonde msf and still feel the loss.
and those interested in b babe i'm wearing it in my avatar pic...u know u want it...._

 
Cool!!  
I know.. I am getting better though.. I used to do cardio at 3am and got totally funked out the next day.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_IMO If you have Blonde MSF you won't need Moon River. The MUA and I tried them together and they're very similar, I passed on it and got something completely different._

 
Yeah, but then Blonde MSF will give you the enlarged pores, but Moon River won't.. 

Really.. I am resisting to go to MAC this weekend.. I have been going there every weekend and my hubby will divorce me if I go again (and again next Thursday lol)!  At least with CPs, he has no idea lol..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry for hijacking the thread.. Found this on Pursebuzz site and it is hilarious!
New lipgloss by Urban Decay.. If you twist open the lipgloss, you can see the guy strips down to his jocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL..


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Sorry for hijacking the thread.. Found this on Pursebuzz site and it is hilarious!
New lipgloss by Urban Decay.. If you twist open the lipgloss, you can see the guy strips down to his jocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL.. 



_


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 6, 2009)

^^

I'm happy to hear it's just like Blonde. I'm definately giving this one a miss. MAC disappointed me this time with their poor effort to Sydneysiders. More money for my new vanity!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Sorry for hijacking the thread.. Found this on Pursebuzz site and it is hilarious!
New lipgloss by Urban Decay.. If you twist open the lipgloss, you can see the guy strips down to his jocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL.. 



_

 





 Thats why i love urban decay!

Speaking of I got a package today! My first ever bottle of UDPP! and a gingerroot lipliner and refined golden bronzer!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

Part 1 of my Cremesheen stuff has arrived!! WOO HOO!! BUT ~ its at the bloody PO.... I got the card drop today but I missed the PO this afternoon by about 5 mins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooooo, I get it tomorrow. I am rather miffed knowing its sitting there waiting for me :/

Part 2 of Cremesheen/Dazzleglass will be here hopefully in the coming week ~ cant wait!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

I want that UD gloss with King Aragon in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panda, think about it in a positive way.. At least your PO opens tomorrow and you will have goodies for the weekend!! Yay~


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL, thanks Sami! I was so annoyed when I got there and it was closed! I was damnit!! I reeeeeally wanted to play with it tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I guess tomorrow will be just as good, and I will have daylight to meddle about - not some dodgy middle of the night light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL, thanks Sami! I was so annoyed when I got there and it was closed! I was damnit!! I reeeeeally wanted to play with it tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I guess tomorrow will be just as good, and I will have daylight to meddle about - not some dodgy middle of the night light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe_

 
I received the 'attempted to delivery' card on Christmas Eve (Wednesday) last year and I couldn't pick up the damn parcel till Monday!  I nearly died!  So you are lucky Panda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Guess what is Panda going to dream about tonight?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

YIKES!!! Xmas Eve ~ I think I would have died too!!


LOL!! Dreaming about MAC is a no brainer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...hehehe... I can tell you it will have something to do with Boy Bait, Partial To Pink, Fashion Scoop, Creme Anglaise and Cream In Your Coffee though


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ Oh, that many?  You dream will be in a format of a slide show of all those lippies!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL!! yup, I cant wait to pick them up in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now you see why I was shattered when the PO was closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then later this week I should have my Ever So Rich arrive with a few other things, some HK stuff and some Dazzleglasses, I'll post a pic once its all here


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha.. You will be waiting at the door to open! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhh you are so lucky!  I have all three collections arriving at the end of this month, in one box. It will be interesting. I probably wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG - I couldnt stand to wait for for one box...LOLOL, I am sure my family would dump me ~ I am rather impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!

What did you get from HK?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, panda!!  If you studied THAT long, you must have a lot of patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I got 
Tippy BPB
Fun n Games BPB
She loves candy l/g
Mimmy l/g
Fast Friends l/g
Nice to be Nice l/g
Fashion Mews l/s
Strayin' l/s
Big Bow l/s
Most Popular l/s..
Dazzlepuss d/g

At the VIP night, I am planning to check out Cutester l/s, glitter liners and TLCs..  I can't believe all of TLCs are sold out in US.  They must be great lol..   

Are you going to the VIP night?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL, I have zero patience :| I burnt out from the study and loooong nights and even longer days and patients who whinge about everything, and bitch about just anything.... I left social work so I didnt have to listen to that - nursing wasnt as bad, but I should have packed it up a few years ago and just been happy nursing. Now I dont think I want to go back to med OR nursing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually Crystal here is a friend of one of my med tutorial buddies - I didnt even tell her I wasnt going back this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I just realised that I got Fashion Mews as well as Big Bow...LOLOL!! I will envy your box when it arrives full of goodies - its SO nice whe everything finally arrives and I just LOVE to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oops - nope, no VIP for me... I live too far away, and I am not driving for 2 hours to get to Chatswood which is closest to me


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, panda!!  If you studied THAT long, you must have a lot of patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I got 
Tippy BPB
Fun n Games BPB
She loves candy l/g
Mimmy l/g
Fast Friends l/g
Nice to be Nice l/g
Fashion Mews l/s
Strayin' l/s
Big Bow l/s
Most Popular l/s..
Dazzlepuss d/g

At the VIP night, I am planning to check out Cutester l/s, glitter liners and TLCs..  I can't believe all of TLCs are sold out in US.  They must be great lol..   

Are you going to the VIP night?_

 
how did you gt all of that already?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

^^From Canada and US, Billy.

Panda, wow.. I don't know how you did it.. With all the studies and you have a family to look after!  I admire you so much!  Are you sure you wouldn't regret your decision of not going back to your medical study?  It is so hard to get into medicine and it would be great if you could finish it.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did think about that, but the family part is also part of the reason I doubt I will go back, and part of why I got a little frazzled as well. I had to make a decision about whether I wanted to be a mum more or a doctor more... my kids won out on that count. I am sure I will regret it later, but I am equally sure I will find something else that I can do, and do well and be happy with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For now I am just going to unwind a little, and take a fresh view of everything in a few months


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Good on you, panda, it must have been a difficult decision and I am sure you made the best one for you and your family.  You won't be able to spend much time with your kids, if you decided to become a doctor.. Hope you are enjoying your time off with your kids, hubby and MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am sure you won't miss studying for awhile lol..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ That's a really selfless decision panda! Your family must be very grateful, good on you!!


----------



## Brie (Mar 6, 2009)

No Mac for me until my birthday at the end of the month but i did go and buy $25 worth of Chi Chi so  could get that freebie (which is actually pretty good!!)

Oh and i went to Kmart they had all the cosmetic (acrylic) organisers out on clearance. So i got the long one and a lipstick one and that holds my lips products. I'm waiting on a nail polish stand to arrive for my pigments. Soon i shall be properly organised!!!


----------



## DaisyPie (Mar 6, 2009)

*Napoleon Perdis*
China Doll foundation - Look 1
Minimal foundation - Look B1
Camera Finish foundation - Look B2
Pro Palette Concealer **
Barely Blushing - Barely Rouge **
Long Black mascara **
Auto Pilot Primer **
Auto Pilot Lip Service

** The Butterfly Effect kit (I highly recommend this)

*La Femme*
Sparkle Dust - #37 Sandstone
Sparkle Dust - #7 Flamenco
Sparkle Dust - #9 Golden Sunset
Sparkle Dust - #6 Fire N Ice
Sparkle Dust - #13 Golden Khaki

*Benefit*
Foundation Brush


I used to be so anti-Napoleon, but decided to give it a try the other week and I really like it - even more then my MAC products!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_No Mac for me until my birthday at the end of the month but i did go and buy $25 worth of Chi Chi so could get that freebie (which is actually pretty good!!)

Oh and i went to Kmart they had all the cosmetic (acrylic) organisers out on clearance. So i got the long one and a lipstick one and that holds my lips products. I'm waiting on a nail polish stand to arrive for my pigments. Soon i shall be properly organised!!!_

 
oooh i'm going to check kmart out,i need lipstick/gloss organises.where did u get your nail polish stand from?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



coz i've seen them on sites for like $60 or $100, and with shipping it ends up to be quite a bit.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ That's a really selfless decision panda! Your family must be very grateful, good on you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww thanks hun! I am sure they like having me at home more and TBH I am enjoying spending more time with them - last year I went back to study when my son was 3 weeks old - yes you read that right - so I can make up for some lost time now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_No Mac for me until my birthday at the end of the month but i did go and buy $25 worth of Chi Chi so could get that freebie (which is actually pretty good!!)

*Oh and i went to Kmart they had all the cosmetic (acrylic) organisers out on clearance. So i got the long one and a lipstick one* and that holds my lips products. I'm waiting on a nail polish stand to arrive for my pigments. Soon i shall be properly organised!!!_

 
They have lipstick caddies??? OMFG..... I have been looking for one for AGES!! I need to go to KMart ASAP :|


I got my parcel this morning - WOOO HOOO!!!! So happy!!!! Oh and I got some custom colours from Cheryl - these are REALLY beautiful!! If you get the chance and you like Sweet Sienna or Smoke & Diamonds then you should try her "Smoke" - its utterly beautiful!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2009)

I got this cool lipstick/lipgloss/shadestick/whatever holder from IKEA for $15. I'll take a photo..


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 7, 2009)

oh my... that's just uber pretty...

ikea, eh?? i'd love to have one... but,, first, i don't have that many lipglosses and lipsticks... and second of all, myy apartment is really small, so it might take a lot of space...


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have over 80 lipsticks, 15 dazzleglasses, 5 cremehseen glasses (and more coming of all 3) - I NEED that holder!! But I dont have an Ikea!! Is that one tray or two butted together?


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 7, 2009)

That tray looks awesome! 

I just picked up a MASSIVE mirror I bought off ebay for my new makeup vanity. It's the firsts piece! 

I also went to the Make Up Store in Broadway SC today - very pretty blushes and things - anyone have any experience with their stuff?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I got this cool lipstick/lipgloss/shadestick/whatever holder from IKEA for $15. I'll take a photo..




_

 
ooh I like this!  I've been toying with a way of sorting my l/s and l/g and I think this may be it!  Looks like I need to go to Ikea some time this weekend... good thing it's less than 10 mins away!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 7, 2009)

oh - and I dont know whether I posted it in here or not but I received Pink Couture s/s and Provence pigment late last week....


----------



## Septemba (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh simply!! That looks just perfect for storage, I have to check out Ikea one of these days!

I'm about to drop an order on Ruby Woo and Cherry lipliner, but I'm nervous about the liner. From swatches, Redd liner looks more vibrant and blue-based but most people are telling me Cherry! Decisions...

Might grab Yogurt e/s too.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 7, 2009)

PS sambi rulz.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Oh simply!! That looks just perfect for storage, I have to check out Ikea one of these days!

I'm about to drop an order on Ruby Woo and Cherry lipliner, but I'm nervous about the liner. From swatches, Redd liner looks more vibrant and blue-based but most people are telling me Cherry! Decisions...

Might grab Yogurt e/s too._

 
Cherry is really nice - I have it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if you are prone to feathering dont bother with it - get the Red Enriched cremestick liner instead


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2009)

That holder is actually meant to slide into some sort of cupboard thing that you can get built at Ikea.. They provide extra peices and bolts etc but I've just dumped it on my coffee table as is. They have lots of different combinations of those holders (bigger and smaller ones I suspect). It came as 2 peices, (in your cupboard they should slide in horizontally as 2 trays, one on top of the other kind of thing.) Anyway, it's called "Anordna Superb", it's definitely small enough for an apartment, myystiqueen!


----------



## Brie (Mar 7, 2009)

ooh that ikea one is fabulous!!!
Mine doesn't hold heaps , (il post all the pics when I'm finally finished)

Oh and i got the nail polish stand off ebay, an Australian buyer. I am really having concerns if it will actually turn up though, problems with this purchase from the start.....


----------



## Brie (Mar 7, 2009)

oh and i searched

IKEA | Search result


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 7, 2009)

I have that Ikea one but its annoying because you can only fit full size lipsticks and glosses in half of the little holes, such a pain i wish it was all the same size!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 8, 2009)

i'm so getting that,all my l/s,glosses are in a large mu bag and i have to rumage thru it to find anything.i looked at the the ikea site and i coudn't find any vanity tables...?weird u'd think they would have something you could do your makeup at.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 8, 2009)

woot hello kitty came for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







i "hauled" tippy BPB and pink fish = $84 yikes!!!!!!!!
but i did B2M for two lippies (cute-ster x2), but damn, so expensive!
no way am i getting hello kitty couture!

i know prices are way different in our corner of the world, so what is everyone planning to get?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ you were able to B2M for HK????

Lucky you!!!  Ive already been told there will be no B2M for HK


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 8, 2009)

lucky you for being able to B2M for HK lippies.... urghh


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 8, 2009)

This sux..... why cant we B2M for LE packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As it is we pay more more for the packaging than other countries - everyone else had normal retail prices on Dame Edna except us, and now HK too....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ Yeah, that's why I refused to buy HK lippies etc here, that has special packaging. Obviously, MAC NZ is not as greedy as MAC OZ!

Spent all day shopping grrr.. Went to Moorabbin DFO to find pots and pans. Couldn't believe how expensive things were there though. Hubby bought Hilfiger sweater for $25 in Vancouver outlet but at DFO, it was $109, reduced from $199!  WTF?   Then we bought a cool rice cooker that 'talks'.  I know it has nothing to do with makeups, but I am sure you guys would love to hear about my talking rice cooker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Had two minute visit to Inglot and grabbed the transluscent powder in lighter shade. Love this stuff!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ rice cooker that 'talks'??? cool!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




which inglot store did you go to?? oooo... i really really wanna try it soon.... urgh..

so basically i just won myy fourth headbands from ebay.... and i'm sooo excited!! it's $113 in total including shipping... the headbands are handmade and blair waldorf inspired... aahhh... can't wait for them to come...

i know it may sound superficial for a headband... but.. i've been looking for them anywhere...

the one thing that i regret is that... apparently, the seller has more than one headbands available for each model... but i had no idea about it so i accepted the 'second chance offer' (cause i lost) for $44.... and now,, the same headband is up for sale with the beginning price of $9.99... ARGH!!

now that's something i have to learn in the future..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah!  It is a built-in pressure cooker inside the rice cooker, which lets you know when the cooking is done, by 'talking'. I hope I don't get freaked out (make sure I don't cook anything in the middle of night lol)!

Went to Chadstone...

myystiqueen, but the auction might go over $44 and you will be laughing!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 8, 2009)

Nat did you go to Myer MAC? I might have seen you haha. I B2M'd for On Hold and Creme in your coffee today


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

^^Yeah I did!!  Did you see me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for all ya cremesheen lippies!  I love those too!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nat did you go to Myer MAC? I might have seen you haha. I B2M'd for On Hold and Creme in your coffee today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha! I just got Creme In Your Coffee as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think of it? I havent used mine yet


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah!  It is a built-in pressure cooker inside the rice cooker, which lets you know when the cooking is done, by 'talking'. I hope I don't get freaked out (make sure I don't cook anything in the middle of night lol)!

Went to Chadstone...

myystiqueen, but the auction might go over $44 and you will be laughing!_

 
you are right nat...!! that's what i thought... oh well...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 8, 2009)

Nat: Were you wearing awesome jeans with something on the back pockets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panda: I haven't tried them yet myself but the MUA tried them on me on Saturday and CIYC was a great nude for me, on hold was almost coral (but not DE style coz they looked horrid on me) and apparently made my eyes really green! I can't wait to wear them (coz I totally don't have enough nudes hahah). I really like the formula though, so it's worth it. It might become my everyday "I can't figure out what other lipstick matches my eyes.. okay I'll wear this!".


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

^^Hing?  Stars?  And I had gold angel wing prints back of my black tshirt as well?
I was walking around MAC crazy, trying to see if they had GD display out, before my family found me and dragged me away from there.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah it must have been you  I wasn't sure and didn't want to say hi to a stranger haha. (I've done that before, SO embarassing).


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Were you wearing a grey jumper?  Grrr.. wish it wasn't me! I looked awful running around everywhere


----------



## VirtuousWoman52 (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow Ladies!! I'm trying not to get jealous but my most recent "HAUL" (I guess you can call it that lol) was the Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Deep Dark. I absolutely love it. I can't afford to buy everything all at once so I get various MAC items in "segments". My first purchase was the #33 False Eyelashes which I LOVE. I also bought Tempting e/s and Espresso e/s. That was it! 

My recent haul has been L'Oreal H.I.P. e/s in Showy, CG LashBlast and the MSF Natural in Deep Dark. I'm loving my new makeup routine! Before I just put on lip gloss and one eyeshadow and I'm so disappointed with myself that I didn't do some research lol.

My next "planned" haul will be Coastal Scents brushes and some Revlon liquid foundation to place under the MSF. Have any ladies purchased the Studio Sculpt Foundation and who's a skintone of NW40??? I personally feel like I need to go somewhere else for a MUA. I felt so rushed and believe I may be a Dark in the MSF Natural.. :-\ We'll see the next time I go!

I just wanted to put my two cents in! Be blessed and stay beautiful gurls!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ you were able to B2M for HK????

Lucky you!!! Ive already been told there will be no B2M for HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yea, i was quite pleased when they said i could

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_lucky you for being able to B2M for HK lippies.... urghh_

 
MAC can be so anal
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_





 This sux..... why cant we B2M for LE packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As it is we pay more more for the packaging than other countries - everyone else had normal retail prices on Dame Edna except us, and now HK too...._

 
that especially sucked about dame edna - more expensive for your LE lippies? WTH?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yeah, that's why I refused to buy HK lippies etc here, that has special packaging. Obviously, MAC NZ is not as greedy as MAC OZ!_

 
you ladies should send your B2M to me and ill gladly do it for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i must admit i was very lucky with hello kitty. the collection wasnt due to be released until today, but i explained my no credit card situation, so they let me pay for it a few days before, but they wouldnt let me have it until today(they have sent it to me, as i live 5 hours away from a MAC store on my hospital placement). i was very lucky as MAC NZ was very very strict with the no pre sale rules (which were bent for me teehee).
i little package should arrive tomorrow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i cannot wait!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, NZ Sally, you got HK released there already??

Went to MAC and checked out GD today - they were absolutely gorgeous!!  All of GD blushes were pigmented, except Moon River.. However it was still more pigmented than Blonde MSF (no pore magnifying either).  Today I only grabbed,  
Hot Planet (MUA applied this on me and wore it all day)
Moon River
I am planning to get at least 3 more!

I also grabbed Lavender Whip l/s as a backup. Can't believe it is sold out everywhere and I grabbed the last one from my store today.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2009)

I checked out GD today too! Moon River was peachy (kinda like dainty for me) on the solid side, and Love Rock on the solid side was close enough to Dolly Mix or Posey so I passed on them both (though Love Rock looked really pretty on).. and ended up getting Grand Duo since I have nothing like it. Those were the only 3 I was interested in from the beginning so I'm glad!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree Dainty and Moon River looking the same, but I swatched them and they are different.  Moon River solid side is much more shimmery and it is on the cooler pink side.  It is a bit similar to Blonde MSF middle strip, but with more shimmer and teeny bit pinkier.   I can't remember Love Rock now, but I've ordered it as well as Grand Duo and Intenso - just too pretty to pass lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2009)

I completely agree with you about Moon River, it was SO shimmery I even commented about it to the MUA haha, it's almost glitter-tastic! It was really pretty but I have Dainty and Blonde and a few other peachy colours as well and I'm starting to limit my spending (except maybe for HK VIP night lol)

Also, you just reminded me that I forgot to swatch Intenso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I might go to Chadstone today and get Janey to try it on me!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ Oh, okay.. My MUA show me HK stuff yesterday and I just wanted to take them home, especially the Lucky Tom palette lol.. 

I have Moon River on today!  It is great, if you want the pale/subtle look with lots of shimmer.  Or if you want to grab attention in a club or something


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 9, 2009)

So my HK preview party was last night! I went with my sister and I did some big time hauling, suprisingly so did she for a genereally low makeup wearer.
I got:
Cutster l/s
Fashion Mews l/s
Tippy Blush
Fun And Games Blush
Deep Blue Green Pigment
Pink Fish TLC
Too Dolly Palette
Lucky Tom Palette 

She got:
Too Dolly Palette
Tippy Blush
Pretty Baby Beauty Powder
She Loves Candy l/g
Girl Groove glitter eyeliner
The Brush set
and Zoom Lash

We were both the models, she was Wild and I was Mild, but I was VERY mild, you could hardly even see I had anything on!! Hers was hot though!
If you want to see check out my youtube, I have a video up!


----------



## Brie (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ oh excellent you might be able to help me !! How much was the brush set. Lol I'm trying to figure out what i can realistically afford!

Ah in separate news just got word from my sister that she couldn't get me stuff cause they were sold out  over there


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 9, 2009)

It was 125.


----------



## Brie (Mar 9, 2009)

ah thank you!!

Oh look at this, particularly the shipping........LOL
          Item         Cost                       1          *MAC Hello
Kitty Eye
Shadow
Palette  -
Lucky Tom*         $36.99     1          *MAC Hello
Kitty
Lipstick -
Big Bow*         $21.99     1          *MAC Hello
Kitty
Lipstick -
Cute-Ster*         $21.99     1          *MAC Hello
Kitty Beauty
Powder -
Tahitian Sand*         $29.99     1          *MAC Hello
Kitty
Lipglass -
Nice to be
Nice*         $16.99     1          *MAC Hello
Kitty
Lipstick -
Strayin'*         $21.99          Subtotal:      $149.94          Shipping:      $100,000.00          Tax:      $0.00          Total:      $100,149.94


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ Lol is that off the MAC US website??


----------



## Septemba (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL, it feels like it hits me like that when I haul sometimes.


----------



## Brie (Mar 9, 2009)

nah its from that All cosmetics place, if i take off one thing the shipping goes down to $11.50 lol
Same as priority and the express is $30.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

panda & MrsMay - did you get your Dazzlepuss?  Apparently my CP girl received my Dazzlepuss and it is a lot smaller than Dazzleglass (almost the size of lipglass!). WTF?????


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_panda & MrsMay - did you get your Dazzlepuss? Apparently my CP girl received my Dazzlepuss and it is a lot smaller than Dazzleglass (almost the size of lipglass!). WTF????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mine was the same size as a normal d/g...

Here are pics, Mods - hopefully these sizes are ok if not I can re-size them, just let me know.  I will post these in the swatch thread as well...

Like Venus on top, Dazzlepuss on bottom





Dazzlepuss on top, Like Venus on bottom





Like Venus on left, Dazzlepuss on right





Like Venus on left, Dazzlepuss on right


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks!!  Grrrr..  Oh well, I only wanted Dazzlepuss for the charm and looks like I got my wish!


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all just got back from the HK at DJ's adelaide spent..... $458!!!! lol oh well
I got...
lucky tom eyeshadow palatte
fun and games beauty powder blush(i was going to get tippy but it looked shocking on my nw20 skin tone)
cutester l/s
bigbow l/s
mimmy l/g
she loves candy l/g
glitterpus liner
her glitz liner
girl groove liner
blue green pigment

was a good night had fun was quiet most of the group didnt show, the MA's were really nice DJS had only VERY limited amounts of the makeup bags and brush holders but no other accessories. I wasnt interested in any so that was good.

anyways hoep everyone else who went to an event had a good night


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ Holy..  Oh boy, $458 didn't go very far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I don't even know how much I spent on HK and HKK!


----------



## *lolly (Mar 11, 2009)

I spent $400 at the Myer HK event.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i also have another MAC haul on it's way to me from the US


----------



## Brie (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahh you all have to tell me what you got!!!


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 11, 2009)

My friend just bought me back studio sculpt from london! Cant wait to try it out tomorrow although I asked for NC35 at the time and now im well and truly an NC30 (dont you hate that) and I heard it runs a little dark but I'll give it a try anyway!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_I spent $400 at the Myer HK event.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i also have another MAC haul on it's way to me from the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lolly!!  I didnt know who you were otherwise I would have come over and said hello!!!

I bought the following...

Pink Fish TLC
Popster TLC
all four glitter liners
Strayin l/s
Milk pigment
Hello Kitty lashes
Fun & Games BPB
Intenso mineralised blush (yeah, I know I said I wouldnt get any... I caved!!)


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh no MrsMay!!  You didn't stick to your list


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ yeah, the list kinda multiplied...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

Crap!  Normally you are in control.. Was the temptation THAT bad?  Maybe I should leave my purse at home.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

^^  I think it was more that I liked the actual colours and could see myself wearing them?

And yeah, the temptation definately is there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would suggest taking cash with you to the amount you want to spend and leave the rest of your purse at home


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_panda & MrsMay - did you get your Dazzlepuss? Apparently my CP girl received my Dazzlepuss and it is a lot smaller than Dazzleglass (almost the size of lipglass!). WTF????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got mine last week and just bought another...LOL!! Mine was the same size as normal though. I also bought 2 Kitty Kouture from the same seller as the Dazzlepuss so they will be here with the second Dazzlepuss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My Goldyrocks also arrived today and I LOVE it!! I am after Moth To Flame next


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

oh, and I forgot to add that I also received 1/2 or 1/3rd jars (cant remember which, I think it was 1/2 though) of Vanilla pigment and All Girl pigment


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL - you should of seen my box & parcel today - heres what I got altogther (some are backups) ~

Like Venus
Goldyrocks
Extra Amps x2
Bare Necessity
Comet Blue
Spanking Rich
Baby Sparks
Pleasure Principle

Ever So Rich
Creme Anglaise
Fashion Scoop
Lavender Whip
Masque
Archetype

All Girl
Milk

Pincurl
Top Knot
Knight


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ nice work!! yay for All Girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you think of Extra Amps? is it anything close to Ms Fizz?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww, I dont have Miss Fizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Miss Fizz, Rags To Riches and Glamour OD are the only 3 I didnt get from the original line up! What I can tell you though is that Extra Amps is a brighter pink than Dazzlepuss and it has blue glitter that Dazzlepuss doesnt have, but its darker than Like Venus which is paler - if you can imagine an inbetween Dazzlepuss and Like Venus then you have Extra Amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I was pleased to get Some All Girl back! I traded mine off after keeping enough for pressing which I did - but my babies decided that pink (and the entire pink palette) was their colour too.... and the floors, and the walls :| So I had to get some more


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Awww, I dont have Miss Fizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Miss Fizz, Rags To Riches and Glamour OD are the only 3 I didnt get from the original line up! What I can tell you though is that Extra Amps is a brighter pink than Dazzlepuss and it has blue glitter that Dazzlepuss doesnt have, but its darker than Like Venus which is paler - if you can imagine an inbetween Dazzlepuss and Like Venus then you have Extra Amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I was pleased to get Some All Girl back! I traded mine off after keeping enough for pressing which I did - but my babies decided that pink (and the entire pink palette) was their colour too.... and the floors, and the walls :| So I had to get some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh nooooooooo your poor pink palette!!!!!!!!!

Hmmm...Ms Fizz is kinda like a sheer fuchsia colour... in between Like Venus and Funtabulous... sounds like it's just a pinker version of Ms Fizz rather than with the purplish/fuchsia undertone that Ms Fizz has...

Thank you for your comparison!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

I sheer pink fuschia... OMFG - I MUST get one.... :| I have Funtabulous and its a leeeetle too purple for me - but the vividness of the colour is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Extra Amps is definitely plain pink, no fuschia or purple undertones - its a bright pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





As for the pink palette..... well a number of atrocities spwed forth from my mouth that day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There were lots of other pressed pigments in that palette including maroon


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I think it was more that I liked the actual colours and could see myself wearing them?

And yeah, the temptation definately is there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would suggest taking cash with you to the amount you want to spend and leave the rest of your purse at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks.. I already bought the most of HK stuff, except the quads.  Hope I don't get tempted by those - they are the ones that add up really quickly.

Nice haul, Panda!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am drooling over these HK hauls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've set myself a limit tonight and I cannot go over it. $458 Tana?!? I couldn't afford to go out for a month if I did that! hehehehe, would be lots of fun though.

Just got my Woodwinked and Seedling in the post, yay!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I am drooling over these HK hauls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've set myself a limit tonight and I cannot go over it. $458 Tana?!? I couldn't afford to go out for a month if I did that! hehehehe, would be lots of fun though.

Just got my Woodwinked and Seedling in the post, yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*cough* I was just under the $400 mark... *cough*


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 11, 2009)

Mini CP e/s Haul I received yesterday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Acquadisiac
Electric Eel
Sushi Flower
Soba
Knight Devine
Silver Ring
Mythology

HK hauls are impressive, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks like $400 is the standard spend for the launch!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I sheer pink fuschia... OMFG - I MUST get one.... :| I have Funtabulous and its a leeeetle too purple for me - but the vividness of the colour is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Extra Amps is definitely plain pink, no fuschia or purple undertones - its a bright pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just for you Panda... (I will post this in the double dazzle swatch thread later)

Here is a comparison of Like Venus, Dazzlepuss, Ms Fizz and Funtabulous, top to bottom in that order


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 11, 2009)

I ain't going over $200 at HK, I swear!

Oh god I'm doomed......


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

Received a yellow bubble envelop from US today. I couldn't remember what makeup stuff I ordered and it turned out to be Sambibabe's (not me, Cocker Spaniel) acrylic nails!!  What a disappointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least my floor and furniture will be scratch free.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Just for you Panda... (I will post this in the double dazzle swatch thread later)

Here is a comparison of Like Venus, Dazzlepuss, Ms Fizz and Funtabulous, top to bottom in that order




_

 
Awesome!! Thank-you!! I have all of these except Miss Fizz and Extra Amps "fits" between Like Venus and Dazzlepuss


----------



## *lolly (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Ahh you all have to tell me what you got!!!_

 
Altogether (with my CP order) I got:

Brush Set
Compact Mirror
Small Make Up Bag
On The Prowl NP
Something About Pink NP
Tahitian Sand BP
Fun and Game BPB
Cutester l/s
Nice Kitty l/g
Pink Fish TLC
Popster TLC

I also ordered the Penultimate Liner in Rapidblack and a Prep+Prime Skin Primer.I'm thinking of doing another haul of the Cremesheen Glass and Lipsticks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep I'm an ADDICT and I'm BROKE


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 12, 2009)

im a uni student so my $458 took some hard hard saving... but was definatly worth it!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope I only spend $200


----------



## Brie (Mar 12, 2009)

I just picked up another shift at work to add some more money towards my haul........
I'm a spaz, hey! So i get to work for another 7days straight, lol.

I can't decide what to get, i mean i asked for stuff for my birthday but i have little faith that i will so i'm just going to buy stuff anyways and if i get doubles then i might see if i can do a swap or something later??


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm back from HK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








It was a really good night, they did a lovely demo from the mild kitty items and were really helpful and playful which I loved! So here's what I ended up with.

Popster
Too Dolly 
Strayin
Big Bow
Girl Groove

Not a huge amount and it could have been waaaaaay more if I'd kept listening to Myystiqueen (thanks sweetie). I really liked Tippy, Sweet Strawberry & Pink Fish but I'll see if I can get them cheaper down the track.

Oh and I have a great photo of us but I'll have to load it at work cos I cannot shrink the size on this computer and I don't know how else to load it.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

Like i said in the other chat thingo, i got
-Pink Fish
-Popster
-Tippy
-Cute-ster
-Big Bow
-One the Prowl N/P

and
-Fafi Utterly Frivolous l/s
-Dior Lipgloss in 151
-Everyday minerals blush samples in Apple and All Smiles


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, the things I haven't got out of HK collection.. And I am still thinking about a few stuff.

All of pigments (is Milk really the same as Kitschmas/Hellium?)
Fresh Brew l/s (meh~)
Nice Kitty l/g (have similar one)
Kitty Power g/l (why didn't I get this? - edited to say I bought this! Oops)
Girl Groove g/l
Popster TLC (got the Coral TLC, which is similar)
Two BP (bleh)
Too Dolly quad (I should bought this too)
2 nail polishes - (something about pink is goooorgeous)


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought my HK stuffs and waiting for it to come in now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is what I got 

Fashion Mews
Big Bow
On The Prowl
Too Dolly (MUA swap)
Kitty Kouture x 2
Dazzlepuss x 2

Thats it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh - I also got some samples of Milk! Its pinker than Helium which is more duochrome, not as frosty as Kitschmas (though it comes close), but has a much better texture than either of them


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 12, 2009)

Woo! I'm impressed with myself for not wanting everything haha.

I got:

Big Bow l/s
Popster TLC
Tahitian Sand BP (mostly coz of packaging coz its so pretty)

And I have Fun and Games blush as well as Too Dolly quad on the way from a specktrette!

I'm still tossing up whether I want Mimmy l/g but I'll probably pass.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Oh - I also got some samples of Milk! Its pinker than Helium which is more duochrome, not as frosty as Kitschmas (though it comes close), but has a much better texture than either of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I don't wanna hear thaaaaaaat!!!!  Grrrr..  

I want Too Dolly


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

i love to see the picture of you guys together!how did u recognise each other?....
ok this is my hk haul..lol not much hk stuff coz i'm saving for more important things.(i already had fun and games).
hk brush set, love it(i got it for backup 187 and the cup)109 is crap but i was giving it away anyway.
folie e/s
vanilla e/s
15 pan palette


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

brush set with my brushes in it.




tiny haul


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^Very cute!!
My store also had the giant head that HK male model is going to wear on Friday/Saturday. Freaky!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 12, 2009)

Hehe it looks good Repunzel! I recognised a few of the girls from their FOTD pictures and I was swatching stuff with cassandra and myystiqueen and she asked me if I'm from the forum haha. Otherwise I would've been too shy to say "hey, I'm simplyenchantin!!"


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG, Michelle, that would have been so much fun!  
Haha, imagine if you had gone to a total stranger and said, 'Hi, I am simplyenchantin'..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 12, 2009)

They would've been like "you don't look enchanting to me" LOL. I wasn't even wearing any make up.. I've been functioning on four hours sleep today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to bed right now! Good night everyone heheh <3


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

No make up?  
Now mystiqueen and cassendra, how did simplyenchantin look today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Night night!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh I didn't realise there were so many forum girls there tonight...I was too embarrassed to ask, although I'm sure I got pulled into a picture at some point lol

I picked up - 

Most Popular lipstick
HK Lashes
Girl Groove glitter liner
Pink Fish TLC

My little sis splurged on the doll and Dazzle Puss Kitty Kouture gloss 

A fun night all in all


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

i was sitting at the back since i was last in.and yeah i wasn't gonna go up to strangers and ask if they are from specktra


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Lucky I wasn't at the Pro store.. Knowing me.. I would go to the front and ask 'Any Spectra gals here?  Please wave' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would totally embarrass myself.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

i wish ud have been there then!!.i coudn't tell any1 apart.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey, you guys should've all worn something to signify you are a specktra member - like a pink hairclip or something. 

heheh. sounds very 'secret society'.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_i love to see the picture of you guys together!how did u recognise each other?....
ok this is my hk haul..lol not much hk stuff coz i'm saving for more important things.(i already had fun and games).
hk brush set, love it(i got it for backup 187 and the cup)109 is crap but i was giving it away anyway.
folie e/s
vanilla e/s
15 pan palette_

 
I think we just went by people we do know. Cause i know what HotPinkHeels and Mystiqueen look like. And then Mystiqueen knew another, and yeah.





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No make up?  
Now mystiqueen and cassendra, how did simplyenchantin look today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Night night!!_

 
I must say she looked gourgeous. Everyone looked soo pretty and fantastic!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 

 
_Oh I didn't realise there were so many forum girls there tonight...I was too embarrassed to ask, although I'm sure I got pulled into a picture at some point lol_

 
Yes, i dragged you into the photo! haha. Cant wait to see it!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I don't wanna hear thaaaaaaat!!!! Grrrr.. 

I want Too Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Awww, Sami, its really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pressed mine, I will get a pic for you in a tic!

I wasnt going to get Too Dolly at all actually, but I had a spare spiced choc quad going to waste and after one messed up attempted swap with it on MUA I relisted it and got this swap which was much easier! I am hoping for the Too Dolly to come soon


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok so here is the pic from last night girls!!

So from left to right we have (and if I got this wrong pleeeease correct me and sincere apologies!!)

Simplyenchantin, Myystiqueen, Rockin26, Cassandra-Ellen & Hotpinkheels

How gorgeous was the girl that took this photo for us! She completely kicked her boyfriend to the other side of the store so he wouldn't show up on the mirrors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought I spotted you Repunzel but you looked really unwell and I thought I'd just let you get in and out, but hopefully we'll get to chat to you and the get together in a couple of weeks??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Awww, Sami, its really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pressed mine, I will get a pic for you in a tic!

I wasnt going to get Too Dolly at all actually, but I had a spare spiced choc quad going to waste and after one messed up attempted swap with it on MUA I relisted it and got this swap which was much easier! I am hoping for the Too Dolly to come soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh stop it, Panda!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might just buy a sample of Milk later on. At the moment, all I could think of is Too Dolly! 

Thanks Robyn.. You guys are so cute!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^You have to get Too Dolly Nat! I wasn't going to get it either but then once I had it in my hands it was love


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice pics girls!!!! Did you all have a great day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sami the Milk is passable, really it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe But not Too Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The more swatches I see the more I am SO glad I swapped for that!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rockin26 I pictured you differently lol.

HPH: I love your hair!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

You guys - stop trying to enable me!  I have no willpower and  I am extremely gullible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I bought Lucky Tom palette last night, without even swatching any of the shadows.  I didn't even look at Too Dolly palette.  But then the look that my MUA did on me (using Too Dolly) was so pretty, now I want to do the same thing.  Grrrr..  Maybe I will have a go at duping it with  Poste Haste & Aquadisiac?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_You guys - stop trying to enable me! I have no willpower and I am extremely gullible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Lucky Tom palette last night, without even swatching any of the shadows. I didn't even look at Too Dolly palette. But then the look that my MUA did on me (using Too Dolly) was so pretty, now I want to do the same thing. Grrrr.. Maybe I will have a go at duping it with Poste Haste & Aquadisiac?_

 
Makeup Geek talks about dupes for Too Dolly (I think it's this link, sorry I can't watch vids at work) http://www.makeupgeek.com/tutorials/...-and-swatches/ 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_Nice photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rockin26 I pictured you differently lol.

HPH: I love your hair!_

 
I'd love to know how you pictured me? I get that allot, and I dunno why that is?


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'd love to know how you pictured me? I get that allot, and I dunno why that is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just pictured you as a brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's funny how you don't "know" someone but you just get an image of them in your head!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

^^Absolutely!! It was great to see some of the girls in person, and they were all so lovely and big enablers!!! hahahaha


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 12, 2009)

Rockin26 - Thanks so much for posting the pic! What a fun evening it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have such pretty hair!!

Thanks Pinkvanilla - it turned out nicer in the pic than it was IRL - all that furious shopping makes for limp hair haha


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ haha I could just imagine!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok so here is the pic from last night girls!!

Simplyenchantin, Myystiqueen, Rockin26, Cassandra-Ellen & Hotpinkheels_

 
So that's what you guys look like! Top pic, girls!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

pinkvanilla & HotPinkHeel, you gals should stop by 'what are you wearing today' thread!  rockin26 posts FOTD there!

My favorite MUA, Dee with her HK Wild look 




Another favorite MUA, Haylie with her HK mild look. How hot does she look with Lucky Tom shades?





And my so subtle HK Wild look. I had to beg Dee to tone it down, because I had to go to Ikea afterwards


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone know how simmilar milk is to Lovely Lily? When I was in the store swatching it I was like this is identical, but when I got home i wasnt sure.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for psoting the picture! i lovessss it! 




samibabe, you look gourgeous!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great pics Sambi!! I love the mild look, what lippie have you got on??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks rockin & cassandra!  I wore Cutester and Mimmy l/g!  Originally my MUA applied Pink Fish & She Loves Candy and it was a pretty combo.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

love the picture of all of u


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 13, 2009)

The MUA did a combo of Pink Fish, Cute-ster and mimmy (i think!) on the lips of the other mua. It looked amazinggggggg!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Does anyone know how simmilar milk is to Lovely Lily? When I was in the store swatching it I was like this is identical, but when I got home i wasnt sure._

 
From what it looked like on me it was lighter than Lovely Lily and a bit pinker?

It also had some lovely silvery sparkles in it and was a decent texture


----------



## *lolly (Mar 13, 2009)

MrsMay - I was at the Adelaide Myer HK night! But I kinda just wanted to get my stuff and go as I didn't want to be apart from my 2 week old son for very long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was the chick with medium-longish straight black hair (i had a headband on too), wearing a white singlet-dress with black leggings and a grey sweater...


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_MrsMay - I was at the Adelaide Myer HK night! But I kinda just wanted to get my stuff and go as I didn't want to be apart from my 2 week old son for very long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was the chick with medium-longish straight black hair (i had a headband on too), wearing a white singlet-dress with black leggings and a grey sweater..._

 

I think I remember you from when we were waiting outside... were you wearing a white headband?


----------



## *lolly (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I think I remember you from when we were waiting outside... were you wearing a white headband?_

 
I had a skinny black headband on...

P.S Everyone, you can now purchase Hello Kitty stuff on the MAC Australia website as of now!!! I put in an order for the keyring (which wasnt available on the preview night) and Mimmy lipgloss


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_I had a skinny black headband on...

P.S Everyone, you can now purchase Hello Kitty stuff on the MAC Australia website as of now!!! I put in an order for the keyring (which wasnt available on the preview night) and Mimmy lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im shocking at remembering that kind of stuff sorry hun!

next time you see me smack me across the head so I know it's you, yeah?


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Does anyone know how simmilar milk is to Lovely Lily? When I was in the store swatching it I was like this is identical, but when I got home i wasnt sure._

 
i have lovely lily and its darker then milk,dark lilac colour


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks MrsMay and Repunzel!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 13, 2009)

Did anyone else order the HK vanity? I am undecided atm :|


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lovely MrsMay invited me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






My latest haulage is Existential Paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can't wait till it arrives here!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lovely MrsMay invited me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






My latest haulage is Existential Paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can't wait till it arrives here!_

 

Yay!! Go the Existential paint!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I reckon Jeanette is an "honorary Australian" as she lives part-time in my traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette... you should come over to the "what are you wearing today" thread and join in!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Did anyone else order the HK vanity? I am undecided atm :|_

 

nope... not me!!  I have some dazzleglasses that I need to budget for!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_nope... not me!! I have some dazzleglasses that I need to budget for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want this vanity BUT I also want a few new brushes and I cannot have both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brushes could come later I guess, but I am still unsure on the vanity - is it a worthy purchase or passable? Pity I couldnt see it in person first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did everyone ho saw it at the opening think of it?

Welcome Jeanette!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Not a huge amount and it could have been waaaaaay more if I'd kept listening to Myystiqueen (thanks sweetie). I really liked Tippy, Sweet Strawberry & Pink Fish but I'll see if I can get them cheaper down the track.

Oh and I have a great photo of us but I'll have to load it at work cos I cannot shrink the size on this computer and I don't know how else to load it._

 




i wasn't trying to be an enabler or anything....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Like i said in the other chat thingo, i got
-Pink Fish
-Popster
-Tippy
-Cute-ster
-Big Bow
-One the Prowl N/P

and
-Fafi Utterly Frivolous l/s
-Dior Lipgloss in 151
-Everyday minerals blush samples in Apple and All Smiles_

 
uhm... cassie,, did you get the bloom sheer color cream?? i think i might have popped it into the bag...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_The MUA did a combo of Pink Fish, Cute-ster and mimmy (i think!) on the lips of the other mua. It looked amazinggggggg!_

 
ahh yea.... i think that's what kira put on the model.... and omg!! the mua that was the model had the prettiest lips i've ever seen... i think robyn might have agreed with me...


so myy recent hauls :

HK - Popster & Pink Fish TLC + Sweet Strawberry lipglass

MAC Naked Pigment from a voguette

some pigments samples from thebodyneeds2...
deep blue green is amazing for a dark smokey green look...
reflects very pink isn't that special...

two bourjois liquid eyeshadow from ebay


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Did anyone else order the HK vanity? I am undecided atm :|_

 
at first i wanted it then i saw pics of the inside on the forum.it says it has compartments but what they are is just velcro material that u can move round.i have 5 vanity cases with no insides were i keep stuff i don't use/ hair accesories etc,id buy it straight away if it had u know the pull out shelf draw things.so much better for makeup oranisation.then u don't have to rummage thru stuff.they didn't have it at the hk night coz its online exclusive.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ahhh, thanks!! That makes it a little harder I guess.... I might skip.. I dont like velcro anything!! *looks for something else*


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Ahhh, thanks!! That makes it a little harder I guess.... I might skip.. I dont like velcro anything!! *looks for something else* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i eventually want to get the mac 1.but i checked out Np in highpoint accross from mac and they had a really nice 1 in silver or pink for $300 that had a lot of compartments.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cheaper then the mac 1.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 13, 2009)

Yay! went to the HK launch party yesterday, and picked up Too Dolly palette plus Pink Fish TLC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not much in terms of items... but expensive all the same! 

I really like the colours from the Too Dolly palette- quite dupable, but all good to use either in combination with each other or on their own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not too sure about Pink Fish atm...


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Yay! went to the HK launch party yesterday, and picked up Too Dolly palette plus Pink Fish TLC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not much in terms of items... but expensive all the same! 

I really like the colours from the Too Dolly palette- quite dupable, but all good to use either in combination with each other or on their own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not too sure about Pink Fish atm..._

 
what makes you not so sure about pink fish???


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 13, 2009)

i just put myy order on mac website..

i got :
- HK mirrored keyclip
- all that glitters e/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 13, 2009)

Woo goooo myystiqueen ;D I'm excited about the soft vanity case. I've been looking for a small case to travel with that stores brushes/has compartments and this one is SO cute


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_what makes you not so sure about pink fish???_

 
I'm not sure. I love the smell (and the taste!) but it is really quite light and cool toned (which shouldn't be a problem for me since I ususally love the cool toned colours!) It might be because it doesn't have as much shine as other lip products, and looks a little dull? I don't even like that much shine on the lips- lipglosses are usually too shiny for me... hmmm.... Maybe i was hoping for the kind of look that the tendertones give me, with a bit more pigmentation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That being said, I haven't tried out my own one yet. I just tried it out in store, wasn't too sure... yet bought it anyway haha

I'm sure I'll grow to love it soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and I can always pop a tendertone or something else over the top with it)

Of the Too Dolly palette, the two colours that I really love would have to be Yoghurt and Romping (the two that aren't LE?) lol. Too Dolly is a pretty shade, but similar enough to aquadisiac which I already own (and has better pigmentation despite being a lustre!) Stately black is a lustre with low pigmentation and too many silver sparkles to it... but it works well enough over romping (and turns out as purple on me). Yoghurt makes an AWESOME base colour on me- I really really like it! Romping is nice and pigmented- a slightly purpley pink which goes on smoothly. 

Of all of them... I'd have to say yoghurt wins! Really nice smooth texture, easy to apply, extremely useful as a base and just brightens up my eye area in general without being obvious about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm weird but I can actually see myself wearing yoghurt -every- day (i'm not really an eyeshadow girl) with absolutely everything or just as a brow highlight. It is extremely versatile.

I don't regret buying the palette (despite the ridiculous prices charged here). The shadows divided out come to about $21 each, and I do like at least two of them quite a bit- and can use the other two as well, so it was worth it!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_





uhm... cassie,, did you get the bloom sheer color cream?? i think i might have popped it into the bag...
_

 
Yeah, i forgot about that! I did get it


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 15, 2009)

I just bought a few new brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From the US I got the 214, 165 and 277 and from Elizabeth St I got the 226! YAYAY!!! Not so yay about the shipping from Elizabeth St though, I swallowed the $15 they charged me, but will make sure I get everything earlier from now on elsewhere to avoid that....


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Envious!! I want the 226 as well but passed on it. Not to worry, I spoke to a n MUA today at the pro store and she said yes they are making the 226 a perm brush but she didn't know when it would be here.

Patience, patience.....


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Envious!! I want the 226 as well but passed on it. Not to worry, I spoke to a n MUA today at the pro store and she said yes they are making the 226 a perm brush but she didn't know when it would be here.

Patience, patience....._

 





Although I already bought two 226's


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2009)

2? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sharing is caring Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehehe

I got to take a close look at the 109 today and it's going on my list for my pal to get while she's in the US next month! I think is's only $38 USD and here it's $62!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 15, 2009)

I will def buy another 226 if its perm!! Cant wait!!!! I want a 109 and a 138 next and I have been considering getting a double 214..... these little stub brushes are really nice!!

I just bought Moth To Flame on ebay as well.... cant wait for it to arrive now either....I spend my entire life in anticipation for the postie....LOLOL!!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_2? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sharing is caring Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehehe

I got to take a close look at the 109 today and it's going on my list for my pal to get while she's in the US next month! I think is's only $38 USD and here it's $62!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yea.... i also got it CP'ed... i don't know what i was thinking but i actually got the #187 here.... 

i'll be sure NOT to get #134 here.... it's the most expensive brush MAC has to offer (i believe...) and it's AU$100+ here..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I will def buy another 226 if its perm!! Cant wait!!!! I want a 109 and a 138 next and I have been considering getting a double 214..... these little stub brushes are really nice!!

I just bought Moth To Flame on ebay as well.... cant wait for it to arrive now either....I spend my entire life in anticipation for the postie....LOLOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
EDIT: just saw robyn's post and i had no idea that #226 will be a perm... wow!! i guess they receive lots of requests of making it perm...

i got #214 and have trouble using it... i love it dont get me wrong... but i only use this for myy lower lashline and smudging eyeliner... i even prefer pencil brush as a smudger.. care to share what the other uses of this tiny little brush are??

if i can get a backup of one of myy brushes, it has to be #217..... it's so versatile that you can use it to apply shadow, blend, do a creasework, highlight, apply paintpot & concealer for the undereye... sometimes i feel like i should get another one and use one for powder products and the other one for liquid or gel based stuff..


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_2? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sharing is caring Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehehe

I got to take a close look at the 109 today and it's going on my list for my pal to get while she's in the US next month! I think is's only $38 USD and here it's $62! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha I use one for cool toned colours and one for warm toned colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I like a brush I generally have more than one of that brush for different colours


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

I use my 214 for smudging and putting colour on my lower lashline and its really good for adding colour really intenesly oh oh oh and also when uve done ur eye make up and then u realise that u need a bit more darkness on the outter part of ur eye; this brush is like the perfect side to turn | that way and drag a bit of carbon or something in


----------



## Brie (Mar 15, 2009)

Ah my sister just called and she got me 
Red Head Msf
Nice kitty l/g
Mimmy l/g
Big Bow l/s
Fashion Mews L/s and both Too Dolly and Lucky Tom Quads
oh and a 187 Brush






  (from Singapore, heaps cheaper, eg. the lipsticks were like $23!!AUS)

Lets go to Singapore!!! lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 15, 2009)

Coming next week (or at the end of this week) are:

Intenso
Grand Duo
Love Rock
Too Dolly quad (couldn't help it, thanx to all ya enablers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Dear Cupcake e/s
Aquavert e/s
Sweet Thing l/s
Lollipop Loving l/s
Saint Germaine l/s
Red Velvet s/s
Cake Shop s/s


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ you never stop don't you, at?? lol

so i went to MYER just to check how's HK going... and i picked up *Fix+* (i wasn't planning on getting anything... i even had never planned on getting a Fix+) but.. i didn't even check GD....

all the MUAs were wearing HK shirts which were soooo cute... i don't remember one of the MUAs in the pro store wearing one.. but that's maybe because i didn't pay much attention.

and i love their eye makeup... especially the one that pulled the wild kitty look..

to those who know most of the MUAs over MYER melbourne - does anyone know the name of the girl with short blonde hair and glasses?? every time i go there, she is always doing a makeover.. bet she is great!!


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 16, 2009)

Did my HK haul today got ;

Fashion Mews l/s
Strayin' l/s
Most Popular l/s
Fast Friends l/g
Pink Fish TLC
Too Dolly Pallet
and more brush cleaner!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 16, 2009)

Should get these in the coming weeks...

HK Her Glitz glitter liner
HK Lashes 
6 pan blush pallette
Sweetness BPB
Shy Girl l/s (after hearing so many rave reviews... I had to!)


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just invested in a few more Dazzleglasses - besides Moth To Flame I got Stop! look! along with a few from the past collection colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All up have 13 new dazzleglasses coming to me...WOO HOO!!! 

Oh - plus I bought Flowerbomb which arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That kinda dinged my budget a little, but I am pleased with the purchase!

I am skipping Sugarsweet though in view of the brushes I just bought (214, 165, 226 and 227) and will probably pass on ARR as well..... I think I will prob buy the couple of other brushes I want and wait for the summer collection announcements.... I am hoping there will be a new piggie line up in Sept as well, we will see


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ woohoo... nice collection panda..

i'm going to get #227 CP'ed soon... what do you think about this brush??


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

I dont know - it hasnt been posted yet...LOL!! I will let you know as soon as it arrives though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will take some pics of all the things that have arrived in the past 2-3 weeks, gimme just a sec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here we go... there are 1) things missing... and 2) things still in the mail!! I have misplaced a few things, my stash really consists of a box I like to rummage through - finding stuff I forgot about makes me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The blush is Stark Naked, the two lippies with the caps on are CIYC and Creme Cup. Everything else is pretty much as you see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe 

Ands heres another little surprise that arrived last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well she wasnt realyl a surprise, we knew she was coming, but she is all alone - no siblings, and that DID surprise us!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2009)

CatsMeow, you won't regret Shy Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice hauly, panda!  You have been a busy shopper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is that a kitten?  That's so tiny, it is freaky!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL!! Yes its a kitten - a british shorthair to be exact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have other stuff in the mail... hubby just shakes his head when the postie arrives these days..... hehehe


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

Holy Hell Panda!!!! That is one hell of a haul!!! I am so jealous of those d/g! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And the kitty is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2009)

First I thought it was a rat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then I thought, gosh, that is small enough to fit into HK small makeup bag!

Yeah.. my massive haul is coming soon too. When it arrives, I am hiding it away from hubby!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Hides*... I have 13 more coming in the mail :| I cant help it with these - they go in the fridge for storage since the funky smell thing scared me.... I am not normally a hoarder but when I see dazzleglass my OCD comes out in style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!!

The kitty is my new baby, gonna call her Creme Cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*First I thought it was a rat*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I thought, gosh, that is small enough to fit into HK small makeup bag!

Yeah.. my massive haul is coming soon too. When it arrives, I am hiding it away from hubby!_


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2009)

Far out Panda!!

Creme Cup sounds cute. Or you could name her 'Nice Kitty' or 'Dazzlepuss' lol.

Oh forgot to mention I received HK purse mirror as a birthday present today! She also got me a pair of HK earrings that MAC MUAs were wearing at the VIP night lol


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome gift!!! How about the earrings - do you have a pic?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was looking at the accessories online tonight and realised that they vanity has now sold out so my decision has been taken from me... probably a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2009)

I will take a pic of earrings tomorrow. I think they are for little girls - just like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I noticed the keyring is sold out too. Hope all the specktra gals got to grab them.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

I didnt bother with the keyring, my kids would just eat it anyway... they chewed up my eeyore, dont think HK stands much of a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd LOVE to see your earrings!! I'm thinking that the charms from any of the official packaging HKK Dazzleglasses would have made nice earrings too


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2009)

The accessories are cheap looking, but I wanted a compact with magnified mirror!  The plastic part looks like it will get scratched easily too. 

I agree about converting dazzleglass charms. I am thinking about using it as a nipple ring! Ouch.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_The accessories are cheap looking, but I wanted a compact with magnified mirror! The plastic part looks like it will get scratched easily too. 

*I agree about converting dazzleglass charms. I am thinking about using it as a nipple ring!* Ouch._


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^rofl!!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm so glad i got the keyring before it's too late.... *phew*

i just picked up "Cosmo's Sexiest Beauty Secrets" off ebay... for about AU$30.. i heard so many raves about this book and i have to find it out myyself...


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 17, 2009)

I shoudl have til this morning to take pics - my two Kitty Kouture (pre-release) dazzleglasses arrived today!!! WOO HOO - and its my new love! I know everyone prob likes Dazzlepuss better being the pinker, darker one, but I love pale colours as much as dark colours and KK really stands out to me, I love it!!!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 17, 2009)

i love the pic of your stash panda.thats a lot of l/g....yum.and the kitty is adorable.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 17, 2009)

I want all those DG, I only have 2!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dazzleglasses (like other lip products) are really an obsession for me.... and they all get used! But I think Jen has an even bigger dg stahs than me!! I dont have Miss Fizz, never got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I ever find it  I will just DIE!

But there are two new dazzleglasses coming out with the next fall collection - our spring I guess - cant wait to  see them!!! Names were posted somehwere here.... can think of them off hand


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I dont know - it hasnt been posted yet...LOL!! I will let you know as soon as it arrives though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will take some pics of all the things that have arrived in the past 2-3 weeks, gimme just a sec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here we go... there are 1) things missing... and 2) things still in the mail!! I have misplaced a few things, my stash really consists of a box I like to rummage through - finding stuff I forgot about makes me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The blush is Stark Naked, the two lippies with the caps on are CIYC and Creme Cup. Everything else is pretty much as you see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe_

 






 This is Dazzleglass heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yay for Stark Naked (and everything else of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Ands heres another little surprise that arrived last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well she wasnt realyl a surprise, we knew she was coming, but she is all alone - no siblings, and that DID surprise us!!








_

 






 Aww cuteness overload! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










After a long journey to the customs (where I luckily had to pay nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I came home with:

- 214
- 2*226 (number two and three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- 165
- Pincurl e/s
- Lavender Whip l/s backup
- used Pandamonium Quad without Pandamonium (the purple is delicious!)
- Artjam p/t
- Shimma p/t
- Pixel p/t

and from HK
- Lucky Tom palette
- Strayin' l/s
- Fun & Games bpb
- Tippy bpb
- Milk p/g

And a MUFE Star Powder in #953


----------



## Brie (Mar 17, 2009)

Popped into Myer before work and got
On the prowl
Tippy
Fast Friends (really pretty on!)
Strayin
and Reflects Blue

ah they said they didnt even get Very pink?? 
She wasn't very knowlegable about any of it,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it seemed

and i want the vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was on my birthday wish list but i know i wont get it now


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 17, 2009)

YAY! Nice haul!! I am VERY jealous of your #2 & #3 226.... I just want mine first and only one to actually arrive.... $15 for express shipping which hasnt arrived has pissed me off... though the girl at the counter was really lovely so I am not complaining about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lavender Whip is so totally back-up worthy! You can see two in my pic... heheh.... I actually bought a 3rd, just waiting for it to come now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was gifted a Pin Curl e/s and find it quite difficult to work with - can you tell me what you think of yours Jeanette? Maybe it was just my application, but I find it a little dusty and dry


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Popped into Myer before work and got
On the prowl
Tippy
Fast Friends (really pretty on!)
Strayin
and Reflects Blue

*ah they said they didnt even get Very pink??* 
She wasn't very knowlegable about any of it,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it seemed

and i want the vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was on my birthday wish list but i know i wont get it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Might explain why it was "sold out" as soon as the collection was released online as well... bummer!


----------



## Brie (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah i know, why do we miss out??
Anyone else notice some things on the site that were sold out last night aren't now?? Unfortunately not cute-ster


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Aw I am sorry that your 226 hasn't arrived yet, panda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope it arrives soon!

I thought there could be two Lavender Whip in your picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is on my lips now and I adore this lipstick so much that I hunted and CPed two Lush'n Lilac and two Mega just for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately I haven't used Pincurl yet so I can't tell if it is difficult to work with for me too.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

ok... so I was at Inglot today and figured I would swatch their new-ish matte e/s... and I fell in love!

sooooo many vibrant colours in yellow, purple, blue, green, and sooooo soft and gorgeous! They felt like butter!

So yeah, I bought one of the purples as I think it may be a dupe for MUFE #92... and for AUD$20 it's a hell of a lot cheaper!

Then the MA told me that if you buy a full price e/s it entitles you to a half price pencil eyeliner... so I grabbed one of those too...

Then when I got to the register they had some of their brushes for 30% off - so I got the 187 dupe and the 266 dupe...

So I ended up getting:

Purple Matte e/s (cant remember number but can check) $20
Teal metallic eyeliner pencil $10
27TG brush (dupe for 187) $42
17TL brush (dupe for 266) $14














sorry the swatches are huge!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow great haul! The e/s looks a lot like MUFE #92!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_And a MUFE Star Powder in #953




_

 
 I love MUFE Star powder! Which one is #953?  I only have four 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I want to grab more of SP and Diamond Powder!!

Brie: they had Very Pink glitters for Metal-x late last year, so they didn't bother to get them again?

MrsMay: Nice haul.  Did you try the loose powder?


----------



## Brie (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't know, my list had Very pink written on it and she had no idea what it was. Lol she didn't really know anything off my list though it was like she hadn't been informed about the range at all


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 17, 2009)

Jen what other brushes do Inglot have? That 187 type brush looks pretty nice!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MrsMay: Nice haul. Did you try the loose powder?_

 
No, I completely forgot Nat!!

But I'm sure that I will be back there very soon... I want more of those matte e/s!!!  They had a gorgeous turquoise e/s that I was drooling over!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*I love MUFE Star powder! Which one is #953?  I only have four 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I want to grab more of SP and Diamond Powder!!*

Brie: they had Very Pink glitters for Metal-x late last year, so they didn't bother to get them again?

MrsMay: Nice haul.  Did you try the loose powder?_

 
It is my second one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a sample of #960 and now a fullsize #953. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#953 is a gorgeous apricot/orange with a pinky sheen. 


#953 in daylight and on NC15 on top of ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base











I also swatched the #960 next to the Kryolan Eyedust in #22 and Parrot. Wow.. hello dupes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parrot e/s
Kryolan Eye Dust #22, MUFE Star Powder #960





And here the sheen of them


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ok... so I was at Inglot today and figured I would swatch their new-ish matte e/s... and I fell in love!

sooooo many vibrant colours in yellow, purple, blue, green, and sooooo soft and gorgeous! They felt like butter!

So yeah, I bought one of the purples as I think it may be a dupe for MUFE #92... and for AUD$20 it's a hell of a lot cheaper!

Then the MA told me that if you buy a full price e/s it entitles you to a half price pencil eyeliner... so I grabbed one of those too...

Then when I got to the register they had some of their brushes for 30% off - so I got the 187 dupe and the 266 dupe...

So I ended up getting:

Purple Matte e/s (cant remember number but can check) $20
Teal metallic eyeliner pencil $10
27TG brush (dupe for 187) $42
17TL brush (dupe for 266) $14














sorry the swatches are huge!_

 
awesome.. going to get the purple shadow soon... oh and black.. i remember you might have mentioned something about the black matte shadow which blends like butter... or is it typographic?? haha.. can't really remember...

i wish there's inglot in the city... can't even be bothered going along way to chadstone just for inglot... not that i know how to get there.. myy brother always takes me there by car...


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ I use both typographic and the inglot black matte e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The inglot one I use is the same size as MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although the ones in the bigger pan are beautiful!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_I don't know, my list had Very pink written on it and she had no idea what it was. Lol she didn't really know anything off my list though it was like she hadn't been informed about the range at all_

 
Gosh, I would hate that!!

MrsMay, you are already shopping and you are not even in Melbourne yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




capmorlovesmac, OMG, I am drooling!!!  That iridescent peach Star Power is to die for!  Same as #906 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are you sure it's not #960?  I've never seen #906!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I use both typographic and the inglot black matte e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The inglot one I use is the same size as MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although the ones in the bigger pan are beautiful!_

 
awesome then... i'll try both.. haha

btw.. how much is the one that is of the same size as MAC?? how bout the bigger one? what makes them different??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, you are right! Of course! I will change it to #960!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh, you are right! Of course! I will change it to #960! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I was just checking Sephora site and couldn't find #906. Otherwise I wouldn't have a clue anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All those numbers are confusing!  Sephora doesn't have #953 either!  You lucky duck, capmorlovesmac!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_awesome then... i'll try both.. haha

btw.. how much is the one that is of the same size as MAC?? how bout the bigger one? what makes them different??_

 
The bigger inglot ones are between the mac e/s and blush size...  I will try and take a photo tomorrow for you so you can see the size difference!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

ok girls..... just an update from me... I am almost finished taking pics of my stash so I will post in the stash/storage thread tomorrow so you can all see what I've got.

I've taken pics of almost everything in my traincase now I've just got to do the lipsticks/lipglass/dazzleglass...

Phew!! That was hard work!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ok girls..... just an update from me... I am almost finished taking pics of my stash so I will post in the stash/storage thread tomorrow so you can all see what I've got.

I've taken pics of almost everything in my traincase now I've just got to do the lipsticks/lipglass/dazzleglass...

Phew!! That was hard work!!_

 
Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

MrsMay: Kewl. Link please!! I'll be going to work tomorrow, so I can surf Specktra all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to Capmorlovesmac, I have MUFE craving


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Aww I am so sorry, sambibabe! 
Maybe you can switch the MUFE craving to Kryolan craving because the Star Powders from MUFE and the Eye Dusts from Kryolan are so similar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Almost exactly the same in color and texture (the two I could compare)! And Kryolan is way cheaper and you get 0,2 g more. The Star Powders are 2,8 g and the Eye Dusts 3 g.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MrsMay: Kewl. Link please!! I'll be going to work tomorrow, so I can surf Specktra all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks to Capmorlovesmac, I have MUFE craving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dont worry, I will report back here with the link to the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And going by the amount of photos I've taken it might take you all day to go through them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat - you dont need MUFE!!!  You have a huge HK haul!!  I'm sure we can find you a dupe that you already own instead of buying MUFE!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Dont worry, I will report back here with the link to the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And going by the amount of photos I've taken it might take you all day to go through them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat - you dont need MUFE!!! You have a huge HK haul!! I'm sure we can find you a dupe that you already own instead of buying MUFE!_

 
I was thinking about MUFE #960, because I don't have Parrot e/s. Media Makeup doesn't have #960, but they have #953! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_Aww I am so sorry, sambibabe! 
Maybe you can switch the MUFE craving to Kryolan craving because the Star Powders from MUFE and the Eye Dusts from Kryolan are so similar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Almost exactly the same in color and texture (the two I could compare)! And Kryolan is way cheaper and you get 0,2 g more. The Star Powders are 2,8 g and the Eye Dusts 3 g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 No problem capmorlovesmac!  I get cravings from everyone here ALL the time. I was so busy with MAC and forgot about MUFE for awhile.. Now it is all coming back to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where do you get Kryolan products? I heard a lot about it, but never got to try it.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Kryolan is a german brand but I buy it on ebay US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You can safe some money and buy the #22 Kryolan Eye Dust instead of the #960 Star Powder because they are exactly the same!

I bought it from the seller shrinkle and the article is called "ROBIN'S EGG BLUE Eye Dust Shadow KRYOLAN Turquoise" in her shop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is only ~5,5 EUR compared to 14,20 EUR (price on the MUFE website) for the Star Powder.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ok girls..... just an update from me... I am almost finished taking pics of my stash so I will post in the stash/storage thread tomorrow so you can all see what I've got.

I've taken pics of almost everything in my traincase now I've just got to do the lipsticks/lipglass/dazzleglass...

Phew!! That was hard work!!_

 
aaaahh.. can't wait!!!! i love seeing others' collections.....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Kryolan is a german brand but I buy it on ebay US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 








  Thanks Jeanette!!
I will have a look tomorrow.  My brain tells me (so as my wallet) to go for the dupe, but my heart is screaming for MUFE.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_








  Thanks Jeanette!!
I will have a look tomorrow.  My brain tells me (so as my wallet) to go for the dupe, but my heart is screaming for MUFE._

 





 You're welcome! I know that screaming well! 
Right now my heart is screaming for Viz A Violet p/g but my brain is telling me that I should look if I can find a dupe or rather buy some nice Ben Nye Lumiere e/s next month instead.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ Oh, Ben Nye is so affordable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you have Lumiere palette?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the 12 Lumiere palette and two or three single Lumiere e/s are 
screaming my name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Do you have the palette?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ Yes I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also have a few Ben Nye Lumiere shadows as well.  The problem is, I keep reaching for MAC & MUFE and completely forget about them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Actually.. Where did I put them?? *gone to check on Ben Nye stash*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yes I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also have a few Ben Nye Lumiere shadows as well._

 
Lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you like them?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_The problem is, I keep reaching for MAC & MUFE and completely forget about them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Actually.. Where did I put them?? *gone to check on Ben Nye stash*_

 





 *passed out*


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ Found them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Ben Nye shadows!  For size wise: single Lumiere shadows are as big as MAC metal-x shadows for US$9 - value for money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think they are as good as MAC shadows and some are even more pigmented than MAC e/s. Wish they made more Lumiere colours though.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Yay that sounds great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From the single e/s I am lemming Cherry Red, Royal Purple and Turquoise or Peacock.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 17, 2009)

The postman came with my HK parcel and I was half asleep damnit!!! I got a collection card but I'm supposed to be in class til 5pm. *thinks of sneaky ways to get out early* The annoying thing is that I got an email from them last night saying it was only despatched yesterday and that it's meant to take 3 business days, so I wasn't expecting it at all! Anyway, hopefully I get my vanity case and keyring later today <3


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yay that sounds great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From the single e/s I am lemming Cherry Red, Royal Purple and Turquoise or Peacock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was too chicken to get Cherry Red - it looks gorgeous! I have both Turquoise and Peacock and they are soooo pretty Jeanette!  You should get both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  The postman came with my HK parcel and I was half asleep damnit!!! I got a collection card but I'm supposed to be in class til 5pm. *thinks of sneaky ways to get out early* The annoying thing is that I got an email from them last night saying it was only despatched yesterday and that it's meant to take 3 business days, so I wasn't expecting it at all! Anyway, hopefully I get my vanity case and keyring later today <3  
 
 Haha..  Obviously you are talking about MAC OZ order and yeah, it arrives the day after the dispatch email.  Yay you got the keyring..  You should have used my address and I would gladly accept the parcel on your behalf.  I can't guarantee you will ever get it back though!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

ok..... it took me ages but here's my traincase:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/m...-heavy-133881/


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice stash Jen! *massive thumb up*


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

*off to see your stash*

i have a note in the mail saying that i have a package but the concierge is still out so i have no idea what that is.... >.<

i'm still waiting for *club* and *#195* to arrive... hopefully, it gets here this week...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't know that Nat, anyway now I'll know! So.. I wrote my teacher an email this morning asking to leave class early so I'm at home now with my box! I'm having a quick snack before opening it, very proud of my patience LOL.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ woohoo... lucky you... if it is the HK parcel, then hopefully that's what on the mail for me..


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Mini haul... Brush cleaner (lol) and Earth to Earth GD! (Apparently the last one in Adelaide!)


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ i officially ran out of myy brush cleanser... is it worth getting myy second one? cause i've been using enKore's home made brush cleanser tips and it works as well...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I didn't know that Nat, anyway now I'll know! So.. I wrote my teacher an email this morning asking to leave class early so I'm at home now with my box! I'm having a quick snack before opening it, very proud of my patience LOL._

 
Things we do for MAC! LOL..   Now, what do you think of Keyring and Vanity Case?  You better say they are crappy, because I can't buy them anymore.  Well, unless I am willing to pay big bucks on ebay - not.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Mini haul... Brush cleaner (lol) and Earth to Earth GD! (Apparently the last one in Adelaide!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Okay, that's new. Didn't think you would grab that one!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Things we do for MAC! LOL..   Now, what do you think of Keyring and Vanity Case?  You better say they are crappy, because I can't buy them anymore.  Well, unless I am willing to pay big bucks on ebay - not._

 
haha.. things we do for MAC, eh??
you should check temptalia's site on something about 'what's the craziest thing you've done when it comes to MU?' or something like that...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

The case is smaller than I expected, but I am sure with my awesome organising skills I will get HEAPS in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably use it on my desk for the every day stuff I use. The keyring is very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone wants pics let me know.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

oo... that sounds like it's a great case...

and apparently the package is from MAC... ^^ 
i got the keyring and all that glitters e/s... the keyring is a lil bit smaller than i expected and kinda cheapo looking... but it's still v v cute!!

does your mirror have some minor scratches, michelle?? mine does... >.<


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

I think what appears to be scratches is a plastic cover? And yeah it does look kind of cheapo, but it says MAC on it


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ aahh yea... i realized it's just the plastic cover.... stupid me.... 






 yea at least it says MAC on it


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

I wouldnt pay $35 for a "regular" hello kitty keyring of that kind.. bit of a rip if it were just from a cheapo shop LOL. One of the girls in my class was wearing a GORGEOUS hello kitty t shirt today.. and another one of the girls has hello kitty glasses. I bet they will love my keyring and vanity lol


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ yea.. it's a total rip-off... but oh well...

haha.. yea. show it off... they'll be jealous...


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

My HK stuff arrived today as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY!!! On The Prowl - which is gorgeous and I LOVE LOVE it!! - Big Bow and Fashion Mews came and damnit if I shouldnt have bought extras of all 3...... My pre-released HKK dazzleglasses came yesterday as well - KK is super gorgeous!!

I also got my 226 - WOO HOO!!! I love this brush.... when these are repromoted I will be sure to buy a few more


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay, that's new. Didn't think you would grab that one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Neither did I!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't want a pink/red based one, wanted more peachier tone so it was either E2E or Fun & Games.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Neither did I!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't want a pink/red based one, wanted more peachier tone so it was either E2E or Fun & Games._

 
 Oh that makes sense. I have Style and Canteloupe and NARS Amour blushes which are my peachy blushes.  Do you like it?

simplyenchantin and myystiqueeen, I wouldn't normally pay that much for HK stuff, especially they are not as good quality as Japan made Sanrio HK.  But then as I mentioned this yesterday - things we do for MAC..


----------



## Septemba (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not even sure if I want anything from HK yet!! *runs and hides* Any die-withouts in the collex?

My 180 brush came today, OMG it's so cute! So soft and dense... *pats* Why did they discontinue this cute thing?? 

I wasn't sure if I needed it because I really love my EDM flat-top but I loooove it!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Septemba, what kind of products are you into?  Lips? Blushes?  You have to at least have one product out of HK - the packaging is so cute and none of those sticker crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW Panda, I loved On the Prawl too!  I had three different nail polish swatches and came home to show off to my so superstitious Chinese mother in law. She saw On the Prawl n/p and said, 'oh it looks like corpse nail!'


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I'm not even sure if I want anything from HK yet!! *runs and hides* Any die-withouts in the collex?_

 
All I got was HK lashes and Her Glitz glitterliner. 
I noticed Cutester l/s was already sold out when I went to DJs yesterday. Must've been popular!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 18, 2009)

I know I'm gonna kick myself if I don't get something! Even as an ode to my 10 y/o HK obsessed self, I had HK/Sanrio everything!

I always thought the HK lashes looked gorgeous, I'm more about lips and cheeks... I might grab Fashion Mews or Cutester and a gloss?






 "corpse nail"


----------



## Septemba (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_All I got was HK lashes and Her Glitz glitterliner. 
I noticed Cutester l/s was already sold out when I went to DJs yesterday. Must've been popular!_

 
Oo I was thinking about picking up a glitter liner a while back! How are you liking the HK lashes? They look perfect!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I know I'm gonna kick myself if I don't get something! Even as an ode to my 10 y/o HK obsessed self, I had HK/Sanrio everything!

I always thought the HK lashes looked gorgeous, I'm more about lips and cheeks... I might grab Fashion Mews or Cutester and a gloss?






 "corpse nail"_

 
Haha.. when I was young, I had HK/Sanrio everything too!

Yeah Fashion Mews l/s would be good, since you like your violet lippies. It is sold out in US, so you better grab it asap though.  How about Pinkfish TLC?  I wasn't sure about it by looking at the swatches, but it is nice, soft pale pink. Popster is pretty too. Actually I love all the HK lippies, except Freshbrew.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fashion Mews is utterly gorgeous but I am more in love with Biig Bow myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only got these three, but I think Cute-stre might have been really nice as well! I didnt get that because I have so many lustres in so many colours and I could prob dupe it.... I wanted something I didnt already own something close to and Big Bow & Fashion Mews fit the bill perfectly


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Oo I was thinking about picking up a glitter liner a while back! How are you liking the HK lashes? They look perfect!_

 
They haven't arrived yet! They should be arriving either this week or early next week. I didn't get them in Oz.. the glitter liners are AUD$39, got it cheaper in the states.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, Big Bow is gorgeous and so are Cutester, Most Popular and Strayin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am hopeless when it comes to lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Septemba, glitter liners are nice and so as HK lashes BTW.. My MUA said make sure to flex HK lashes before putting them on.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok I'm getting serious about Fashion Mews (you're right sambi, I do love violets!) and the HK lashes!

Ah I hate waiting so long for these collections, it makes me get all hysterical and sometimes results in an anti-climax!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 18, 2009)

Still haven't decided what I want from HK 
I was tossing up between the two eye palettes, and I just dont know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 argh!
I definitely want a lipstick - even just from the packaging  But what is with the price? $41! Crazy


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Still haven't decided what I want from HK 
I was tossing up between the two eye palettes, and I just dont know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 argh!
I definitely want a lipstick - even just from the packaging  But what is with the price? $41! Crazy_

 
If I had to get a quad, I'd probably go Lucky Tom. I think these colours are more wearable. Depends what e/s you have in your kit I guess. But I'm bias, the Too Dolly look does nothing for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All the pics I've seen of people wearing Big Bow look gorgeous.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, Big Bow is gorgeous and so are Cutester, Most Popular and Strayin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am hopeless when it comes to lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Septemba, glitter liners are nice and so as HK lashes BTW.. *My MUA said make sure to flex HK lashes before putting them on*._

 
ya know.. I could have done with that advice before I did my FOTD yesterday!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_If I had to get a quad, I'd probably go Lucky Tom. I think these colours are more wearable. Depends what e/s you have in your kit I guess. But I'm bias, the Too Dolly look does nothing for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All the pics I've seen of people wearing Big Bow look gorgeous.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I thought about Too Dolly, too, so I bought Lucky Tom instead. But then after my MUA did a subtle look on me using Too Dolly, it was so pretty, I had to buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_ya know.. I could have done with that advice before I did my FOTD yesterday!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?  Are they a bit stiff?  I am too scared to use mine lol.  When are you heading for Melbourne?  Have a good trip!  No internet access for me at home until next week, so I will SMS ya!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am waiting for my Too Dolly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trying to be patient.... 

But I just bought some new lacquers - some of Laras swatches were the enabling parties this time though, hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got Recycle, For Audrey, and Done Out In Deco!! I really love the cream polishes and I ADORE On The Prowl but refuse to pay ebay prices for it now, so hopefully Recycle will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dying to get For Audrey - Audrey Hepburn is totally my favourite icon for style and class!! And Done Out In Deco for the lilac kick I am now - gorgeous colour


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ No way Panda!  I have been lemming for For Audrey for months now!!
It is the perfect 'Tiffany' blue


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe I should have got two of them....LOL!!! But I will be happy with the one when it arrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of the US sellers have it pretty cheap - these arent nearly as expensive as I thought they would be!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Yeah, I know..  I saw it for US$3, but then the problem is I would order 5 other things, just to save on shipping and end up with a huge order! lol


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 19, 2009)

Nat - I am at the airport now about to board the plane... I am already having specktra withdrawls lol... I left my laptop at home!


----------



## annegal (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_All I got was HK lashes and Her Glitz glitterliner. 
I noticed Cutester l/s was already sold out when I went to DJs yesterday. Must've been popular!_

 
OMG thank goodness I got my Cutester from DJ's the day before yesterday! the MUA was telling me there were very few left but I didn't realise how few!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 19, 2009)

Have a safe flight, MrsMay!

Panda & sambi... For Audrey is glorious!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh god..... you people are terrible....LOL... I went and bought another For Audrey!!! It'll save me later wishing I had bought another at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also bought a second Recycle and a Kreme de la Kremlin as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully by the time you get back Jen there will be something nice waiting for you


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 19, 2009)

You've all lost me.. what is For Audrey?!


----------



## annegal (Mar 19, 2009)

i think for audrey is a nail polish/lacquer?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nail polish inspired by Tiffanys for Audrey Hepburn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lara did a good swatch and that actually what prompted the purchase, I saw it before but wasnt convinced.... I have also been suitably convinced that I now also need My Private Jet! LOL!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For Audrey. Kreme de la Kremlin is on my list too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Russian Collection is just too gorgeous. Russian Navi is fantastic!
Dark dark blue with purple shimmer in daylight and in artificial light the shimmer looks more red! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I got Mancatcher e/s.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL, Jeanette I LOVE that little licky emoticon!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe

Yes I simply couldnt resist! I saw your swatches too and decided I should do it now, while its under $10US.... Kreme de la Kremlin has been on my list for ages and ages but polishes are REALLY hard for me to acquire here.... MAC I can always run to AU online if I have to, but polishes - especially ChG - are not easy for me to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I a going to do some more polish shopping I think in the next few weeks - got some more recs? I like unusual colours - but nothing that screams at people....LOLOL!!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Oh god..... you people are terrible....LOL... I went and bought another For Audrey!!!_

 
You did the right thing.

Where do you get most of your polishes, guys? Sorry if I missed a post!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

.... ebay!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

is the perfect emoticon for OPI and China Glaze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ebay is my only option for those brands and with shipping I pay ~10 USD for one nail polish. There is one german online store that has a few OPI and China Glaze I think but they sell it for over 17 USD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From the Russian Collection I have Russian Navy, Catherine The Grape and Midnight In Moscow and I can recommend them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I can't recommend are Pink Of Hearts from OPI and Emotion from China Glaze. Pink Of Hearts is gorgeous in the bottle but incredible sheer on the nails. But it should look nice over Seasonal Peach. 
I need to make it work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Emotion applies so uneven with all the metallic shimmer. I can't make this one work yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I am lemming the China Glaze Rodeo Diva - Flannel Fixation collection.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooh Rodeo Diva looks gorj, Jeanette!!

Off to Ebay I go to snaffle a bottle of For Audrey! I've been perving swatches for too long, thanks for reminding me, panda!

My nailpolish collection is pretty anemic.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

ACK!! Pink Of Hearts was on my list..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I am paying about the same as you by the time I add shipping - its still better than AU prices right now and like I said ChG is practically impossible for me to get here, I can get OPI but it means a trip into Newcastle itself and the Kotara carpark is a HUGE pain in the ass.... I hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want some of the other russian colours - Russian Navi is there too, along with a few others I saw that I liked was Lubu Heels and Ruby Pumps - again thanks to Lara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe
My Private Jet will definitely be one of my next purchases and maybe Tickle My Francy + Bastille My Heart = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







There are too many too choose from I think


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Ooh Rodeo Diva looks gorj, Jeanette!!

Off to Ebay I go to snaffle a bottle of For Audrey! I've been perving swatches for too long, thanks for reminding me, panda!

*My nailpolish collection is pretty anemic. *



_

 
Oh mine too! We need to change that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am a sucker for nailpolishes with a more subtle shimmer like Russian Navy or some of the Rodeo Collection like Rodeo Fanatic or Gussied Up Green. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They make me weak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww I am sorry about Pink Of Hearts! 
I posted a swatch yesterday in the nailpolish thread and I needed three thick layers to make it show up at least a bit! I hoped it could be a pinker version of Seasonal Peach but even SP is way more opaque.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Ooh Rodeo Diva looks gorj, Jeanette!!

Off to Ebay I go to snaffle a bottle of For Audrey! I've been perving swatches for too long, thanks for reminding me, panda!

My nailpolish collection is pretty anemic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought from two separate sellers - one had Kreme de le Kremlin and not Recycle, but the other did have Recycle so I split the purchases and then bought a For Audrey off each of them, hehehe

One was warbid, the other was maiandjays - both were really friendly


----------



## Septemba (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_There are too many too choose from I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES! I just want the perfect red polish which of course turns into a huge ordeal spanning months just like with a red lip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /whinge

I love looking at swatches and reading reviews though!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh mine too! We need to change that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Argh I need another addiction like I need a hole in the head!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there's a spot on my dressing table that needs filling...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

I can recommend warbid from the four orders I already made there too. I also purchased from r93 but the order isn't here yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is no real shop in my area that sells OPI or China Glaze too but I am glad that we have ebay and all the good swatches from here and from the blogs. (My wallet however hates the swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I love looking at swatches and reading reviews though!_

 
 Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Wallet: Me not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Argh I need another addiction like I need a hole in the head!! But there's a spot on my dressing table that needs filling... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_ 
*Argh I need another addiction like I need a hole in the head!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there's a spot on my dressing table that needs filling...*



_

 





 me too!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ No way Panda! I have been lemming for For Audrey for months now!!
It is the perfect 'Tiffany' blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.i was going to get it off a website.looks like ebay is the cheaper option.what would i do without specktra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i put my cp in today.i'm really into sugarsweet atm.
nail laquer-peppermint pattie
bubbles l/s
lollipop loving l/s
was going to get saint germaine but i have melrose mood and it looks quite similar.
msf refined
maybe i should have got perfect topping instead ahwell,(i just looked at pursebuzzs swatches.)
s/s red velvet
tri color l/g-simply delicious
i got it coz it looks cool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



222 brush,blot powder and a cc skye bracelet.
and i'm trying to save lol bad,bad,bad


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

MissChievous was wearing For Audrey n/p last year and that's how I started lemming for it. I refused to buy For Audrey, until I get Seche Vite lol. 

I just paid $67 shipping for my biggest haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swear, it will be my LAST big haul.. well until Christmas at least.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MissChievous was wearing For Audrey n/p last year and that's how I started lemming for it. I refused to buy For Audrey, until I get Seche Vite lol. 

I just paid $67 shipping for my biggest haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear, it will be my LAST big haul.. well until Christmas at least._

 
OMG - what's in the haul???


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG - that much shipping - I wanna see whats in the box too!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

LMAO.. That's so funny with Panda's _wft_ smiley!  I didn't notice it before, but it has trembling lower eyes!  

I kept adding stuff, and apparently it is 3lb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am definitely hiding it away from hubby - he will push me off the balcony!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

LOLOL!!!!

Well I just had an awful lot of dazzleglasses arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe Expecting some more in a few days time!!


----------



## annegal (Mar 20, 2009)

Mini Myer haul today:
New bottle of Fix+
Graphblack technakohl liner..

I wish I earned more money working in stupid subway part-time, but no..they had to stinge and only pay me 16 bucks an hour


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

^ It'd be better if MAC wasn't priced so high here. Then your pay would stretch to more products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's like 3 - 4 things here work out to be $200!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MissChievous was wearing For Audrey n/p last year and that's how I started lemming for it. I refused to buy For Audrey, until I get Seche Vite lol. _

 
Ohh Seche Vite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This stuff is amazing! Before it I could do my nails in the morning and with the OPI top coat I still got stripes from flossing my teeth in the evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I just paid $67 shipping for my biggest haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swear, it will be my LAST big haul.. well until Christmas at least._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_





 OMG - that much shipping - I wanna see whats in the box too!_

 





 Box? It sounds more like a container!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Ohh Seche Vite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This stuff is amazing! Before it I could do my nails in the morning and with the OPI top coat I still got stripes from flossing my teeth in the evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Is it easy to use as well?  Yeah, I would do my nails at night and wake up  with weird patterns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I should just buy it from an Aussie seller for $15.  I know it is expensive, but I want it RIGHT NOW!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_





 Box? It sounds more like a container! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





  I will be refreshing the tracking page every hour!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 20, 2009)

I actually bought the Seche Vite top coat with the lacquers...LOLOL.... but no undercoat - anyone got some good recs?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks panda and Jeanette, I just went and ordered For Audrey and thought I might as well order Seche Vite.  Jeanette, do you have to thin out Seche Vite frequently?

So my nail polish haul:
China Glaze - For Audrey
OPI - Friar Friar Pants on Fire, Breast Cancer Awarenessink of Hearts, Nail Envy Strengthner, Can you Lilac it
Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat

Apparently when you use OPI Nail Envy, you don't need the base coat?  So I just ordered that instead as my nails need some strengthening lol


----------



## *lolly (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks panda and Jeanette, I just went and ordered For Audrey and thought I might as well order Seche Vite. Jeanette, do you have to thin out Seche Vite frequently?

So my nail polish haul:
China Glaze - For Audrey
OPI - Friar Friar Pants on Fire, Breast Cancer Awarenessink of Hearts, Nail Envy Strengthner, Can you Lilac it
Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat

Apparently when you use OPI Nail Envy, you don't need the base coat? So I just ordered that instead as my nails need some strengthening lol_

 
Where do you order your nail polish goodies?? I've been waiting for an order with 8ty8 Beauty for a month now and they haven't responded to any of my emails


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 21, 2009)

WHEEEE!!! My NYX lippie haul from mscuppycakes is here! These are all gooooorrrrrgeous - I am totally going to be buying up some more NYX goodies. 




L to R: Sash, strawberry milk, iris, orange soda, narcissus, indian pink, thalia, frappucino, fusion, georgia, chloe, peach, pandora, watermelon.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I actually bought the Seche Vite top coat with the lacquers...LOLOL.... but no undercoat - anyone got some good recs?_

 
After the recommendation in the nail video from MissChievous I ordered the Nail Envy from OPI a while ago and I really like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also have a Calvin Klein base coat from a set but this one I can't recommend. The nailpolish on my thumb chipped after one day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks panda and Jeanette, I just went and ordered For Audrey and thought I might as well order Seche Vite.  Jeanette, do you have to thin out Seche Vite frequently?_

 





 Not yet. I am using Seche Vite since three weeks every three or four days and it is still fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_So my nail polish haul:
China Glaze - For Audrey
OPI - Friar Friar Pants on Fire, Breast Cancer Awarenessink of Hearts, Nail Envy Strengthner, Can you Lilac it
Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat

*Apparently when you use OPI Nail Envy, you don't need the base coat?*  So I just ordered that instead as my nails need some strengthening lol_

 





 In the OPI Chip Skip package slip the Nail Envy is listed in the list of base coats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great haul!


----------



## jrm (Mar 21, 2009)

I did my nails last night actually .. OPI base coat, OPI 'Chocolate Shakespeare' for color and Seche Vite on top.  I *adore* Seche Vite.  Helps the complete mess of doing nails that I always end up with turn up tolerable/bearable (I'm terrible with nails).  Totally recommend it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

Today I had the ZOYA - Twist spring 09 collection in my mail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am wearing Malia now. Purple addict is happy!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 21, 2009)

YAYAY!! Sami got For Audrey...LOLOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have a look at the OPI Nail Envy ~ thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lolly*: That sucks about your seller!! I bought off ebay from warbid and maiandjays. Warbid seems highly recommended, though Mai (from maiandjays) has been really nice as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could try either of them I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thats an interesting purple Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe... but I have never tried Zoya before - comparable to OPI or ChG?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

It is interesting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The chocolate addict in me immediately screamed "wait.. I know this colour". It is the same purple as the Milka chocolate packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ZOYA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nailpolishes but I think they are comparable to OPI and China Glaze.


----------



## jrm (Mar 21, 2009)

omg that's a gorgeous color, and you sure seem to have a talent to applying it so flawlessly .. I think I need a lot more practice ... hehehe ..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_omg that's a gorgeous color, and you sure seem to have a talent to applying it so flawlessly .. I think I need a lot more practice ... hehehe .._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The ZOYA brushes are really good! With the gigantic OPI I have some trouble sometimes. The OPI giant is the #225 of nailpolish brushes for me.


----------



## *lolly (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_WHEEEE!!! My NYX lippie haul from mscuppycakes is here! These are all gooooorrrrrgeous - I am totally going to be buying up some more NYX goodies. 




L to R: Sash, strawberry milk, iris, orange soda, narcissus, indian pink, thalia, frappucino, fusion, georgia, chloe, peach, pandora, watermelon._

 
Nice haul!!! How much is shipping to Australia with Mscuppycakes? I've been meaning to do an NYX haul


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ It was sooo good. For the 14 lippies I got shipping was $3.50 USD!!!!!!! I'm creating another haul atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just gotta save up for it.


----------



## *lolly (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ wow $3.50USD?! That's pretty damn good! I'm going to make an order very soon (esp since the aussie dollar has gone up a little bit!) but it looks like they've been receiving alot of orders! How long did it take to receive your lippies?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 22, 2009)

Did a bit of hauling today!

I picked up
-Fashion Mews l/s (Hello Kitty)
-Milk Pigment (Hello Kitty)
-Blackground Paintpot (perm)
-Nymphette l/g (perm)
-Vex e/s (perm)

It doesnt seem like much, but it cost a lot!!


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmmm it wasn't that long actually...I got the package middle of last week...and I placed the order on the 2nd and it was shipped on the 8th...Can't beat the price though so it's worth a little bit of a wait.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 22, 2009)

I recently attended the NARS event at Mecca with international NARS artist Bret Boreman. Bret was just lovely and so helpful. He picked all my colours and they were applied by a senior Mecca artist called Iz who was so nice and friendly, we chatted the whole time.
This is what I ended up buying (all NARS):
Eye Duo in Jolie Poupee
Lip Liner in Papua
The Face Primer that comes in the white bottle
Balance Foundation in Santa Fe (this is 100% a perfect match for my skintone I was stunned)
Lip Gloss in Greek Holiday 
Lipstick in Promiscuous

Greek Holiday and Promiscous are both the most beautiful golden shade, he also picked luster for my cheeks but I already have it and use it all the time!
I was so impressed with the event and really recommend it to anyone considering it in the future.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ I have Jolie Poupee, which I used only once.  How did they apply it for you?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_YAYAY!! Sami got For Audrey...LOLOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I know!  I blame you for enabling me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_It is interesting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The chocolate addict in me immediately screamed "wait.. I know this colour". It is the same purple as the Milka chocolate packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yeah!!  You are absolutely right!  I was thinking, I've seen this colour somewhere before.. lol.. They are so pretty!  I can totally match that nail polish with Fashion Mews or Lavender Whip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today, I behaved myself and only grabbed 3 items.. Only tiny bag compare to spectrolite and MrsMay!

15 pan palettes x 2
Cobalt e/s
no, I didn't go back to grab Salsarose


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 22, 2009)

sambi? how much to the pro palettes retail at here?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ $28 each


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2009)

I got a few goodies today at the meetup:

Pro Blush Palette
Azalea Blush Pro-Pan
Select Moisturecover concealer NW40
Milk Pigment Sample - I should have asked for the reflects pink glitter too hehe.

And my Sugarsweet haul should be here Wednesday or Thursday!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 22, 2009)

Omg sugarsweet haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm too poor to even think about it right now haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot about Milk pigment sample too.. Leah said it is sold out at the Pro store and simplyenchantin jumped in and said, oh go and buy the sample.  Leah heard that and said, 'oh do you want sample?  I can give you some'.  Thanks Michelle!


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I have Jolie Poupee, which I used only once.  How did they apply it for you?_

 
she applied the lighter colour all over the lid and the darker one only just in the outer corner.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 22, 2009)

You're welcome! Bunch of us got Milk samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I got a sample of strobe cream finally!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 22, 2009)

well my haul consisted of:

Aqualine liquid last liner
Rhubarb blush
Chartreuse pigment

and for another specktrette I picked up:
2x 15 pan palettes

I also managed to pick up one of my favourite bottles of perfume for $39.95 instead of $125 yesterday


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 22, 2009)

Haul (_to come_)_!_
Can't remember whether I already put this on here... hmm...

HK Lashes
HK Her Glitz g/liner
6 Pan Blush Palette
Shy Girl l/s
2x Redhead MSFs (1 backup, and 1 for my mum!)
Cakeshop s/s


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ hey if you got a backup of Redhead does that mean I can have one too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh... and apparently I have at least 4 packages waiting for me at work


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ hey if you got a backup of Redhead does that mean I can have one too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You'll have to fight my mum for it.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_You'll have to fight my mum for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your mum is so cool that she likes MAC stuff.  My mum doesn't understand what the big deal is with me and MAC.  If I talked about Royal Daulton, then it is a different story.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 23, 2009)

I didn't do too bad at the meet up, I only grabbed Her glitz from HK. But earlier that afternoon I did a massive haul at Gorgeous so I was pretty broke by 4pm!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Your mum is so cool that she likes MAC stuff. My mum doesn't understand what the big deal is with me and MAC. If I talked about Royal Daulton, then it is a different story._

 
Oooh I love Royal Doulton too (country roses!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a RD teapot - it's so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo - I did my mum's makeup the other day and used Redhead MSF on her and she really liked it and wanted one. Out of everything I used on her, trust her to pick the one product that is sold out in Oz. This will be her first MAC product!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ My mum is like that too. I take her to MAC and she wants to know what everything is and then picks the most expensive product lol. She really liked DE Highlight powders!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Oooh I love Royal Doulton too (country roses!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a RD teapot - it's so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo - I did my mum's makeup the other day and used Redhead MSF on her and she really liked it and wanted one. Out of everything I used on her, trust her to pick the one product that is sold out in Oz. This will be her first MAC product! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I love RD Blueberry pattern!   Ohhhh RD Teapot is so pretty and expensive lol. 

That's cool.  To my mum, she thinks Estee Lauder is the best makeup brand


----------



## jrm (Mar 23, 2009)

So my 'small' haul from the MAC Cosmetics Australia website last week arrived today in a purdy lil' black box on my desk this morning ...

In this package I found ...

 #7 lashes 
 'Hello Kitty' lashes 
 Brunette MSF 
 Glitter eyeliner - Glitterpuss 
 Glitter eyeliner - Her Glitz 
 Glitter eyeliner - Kitty Power 
 204 brush 
 Duo Lash Adhesive 
... I've already had a good play with the glitter eyeliners (I had a play with MrsMay's previously, and *knew* I wanted them..).  They're even better when you try them out on yourself .. *purr* ..

.. And a quick play with the  #204 brush shows that it's *exactly* what I was after - it really fits in and compliments how I'd been using the #205 brush that i already have to try and achieve long, awesome lashes (something that I always feel inadequate about with people like MrsMay about ..  )

Anyways, here's a pic - click on it for a larger view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 23, 2009)

I finally finished my lacquer shop - heres what I bought!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now got to wait for it to come!!!

OPI 
Nantucket Mist
Passion (Diamond Dust Series)
Sand In MY Suit
Tickle My Francey
Nail Envy Stengthener
My Private Jet
You Don't Know Jacques!
Bastille My Heart


China Glaze
Recycle
Agent Lavender
For Audrey



Seche Vite Restoarion Thinner
Sech Vite Top Coat


And from Another seller:
Recycle
For Audrey
Kreme de la Kremlin
Dne Out In Deco


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 23, 2009)

Panda - Where did it get it all from?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 23, 2009)

from ebay - warbid & miandjays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both sellers are friendly and both are super quick shippers, both ship same or next day pretty much


----------



## jrm (Mar 23, 2009)

Wait did someone say that there are people with backups of redhead?

I can't even get one of it .. or blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. *sulks* ..


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 23, 2009)

Its still available on the US site - looks like they restocked - CP maybe??


----------



## jrm (Mar 23, 2009)

Oooooh .. thanks


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2009)

My bestie came over today, so I decided to take a day off and go to Chadstone instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From Inglot
Lip palette with 3 lip colors- pink, dark pink and violet
Lip liner 

From Benefit
High Brow - wow, I look like I just waxed my browbone lol
Creaseless creme shadow in Strut - on order


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 24, 2009)

My first two bottle of lacquer arrived today!! For Audrey and Done Out In Deco - OMG - this is freaking BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Plus I got another Fab blush and it came today as well.... I have two backups now plus the one in my palette and I am so happy!!


----------



## *lolly (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ I loooooooooove Done Out in Deco! My other fave is My Private Jet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to get back-ups for both


----------



## Exotica (Mar 24, 2009)

MAC Light/Medium Natural Shimmer MSF (although i'm thinking this may be a little too light for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
MAC Empty 4x Quad
Shale Eyeshadow
Plum Dressing Eyeshadow
Blackberry Eyeshadow
Sketch Eyeshadow
NARS Notorious Eyeshadow

All arrived in the mail today


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 24, 2009)

^^Nice haul!!! I LOVE Nars stuff, I am really lemming Night Sun and Super Orgam, I'd like to pick them both up really soon!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_^^ I loooooooooove Done Out in Deco! My other fave is My Private Jet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to get back-ups for both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhh, My Private Jet is one I ordered - I cant wait for it!! Hehehe, you read my mind, I DID buy a second bottle of Done Out In Deco


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 24, 2009)

I put in an order at ACW but due to being tired and dumb I typed in the wrong postcode!!! I only realised after they sent me a confirmation email so I emailed them my correct address and I am crossing my fingers that it gets sorted out so they don't ship my package to the wrong place!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_My first two bottle of lacquer arrived today!! For Audrey and Done Out In Deco - OMG - this is freaking BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Plus I got another Fab blush and it came today as well.... I have two backups now plus the one in my palette and I am so happy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yaaay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know when I will buy backups of For Audrey and Done Out In Deco yet but I surely will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_^^ I loooooooooove Done Out in Deco! My other fave is *My Private Jet*





 I'm going to get back-ups for both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Ohhhh, *My Private Jet* is one I ordered - I cant wait for it!! Hehehe, you read my mind, I DID buy a second bottle of Done Out In Deco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello lemming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I am wearing Harley from ZOYA with Azur from Chanel on top (this was a gift and it has nice blue sparkles but nothing else. I would never buy it by myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I am lemming more ZOYA now too.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 24, 2009)

i've got a list of stuff i want from acw.but i'd hate to spend $200 and find out its fake...hmm.not sure yet


----------



## Exotica (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^Nice haul!!! I LOVE Nars stuff, I am really lemming Night Sun and Super Orgam, I'd like to pick them both up really soon!_

 
thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm lemming the new NARS bronzer multiples! I checked the reviews on makeupalley about super orgasm and they were kinda disappointing.
I also need some new brushes... I was thinking of getting some NARS ones. anyone ever bought them off makeupboutique on ebay? i've bought some eyeshadows from her and they're all legit.. but I dunno.. brushes + ebay make me nervous


----------



## *lolly (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Exotica* 

 
_thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm lemming the new NARS bronzer multiples! I checked the reviews on makeupalley about super orgasm and they were kinda disappointing.
I also need some new brushes... I was thinking of getting some NARS ones. anyone ever bought them off makeupboutique on ebay? i've bought some eyeshadows from her and they're all legit.. but I dunno.. brushes + ebay make me nervous_

 
I've bought NARS blushes (which seem legit!) from makeupboutique on eBay but not their brushes... they actually run an online store which is: http://www.kissandmakeupny.com/

HTH!


----------



## jrm (Mar 24, 2009)

You know, I'm starting to realise how much stuff I've actually bought in the last 2 weeks or so and starting to worry ...  hmmm ..




​
... and I'm not sure how much of a good thing it is ...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 24, 2009)

Grr, they have not replied to my email but sent me shipping details! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What shall I do now..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^Nice haul!!! I LOVE Nars stuff, I am really lemming Night Sun and Super Orgam, I'd like to pick them both up really soon!_

 
 I am not sure about Super orgasm either.. I have Orgasm though which is one of my favorite!


----------



## Exotica (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am not sure about Super orgasm either.. I have Orgasm though which is one of my favorite!_

 
I wish I could wear orgasm.. for some reason it just doesn't look right on me


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Exotica* 

 
_I wish I could wear orgasm.. for some reason it just doesn't look right on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 That's no good!  Which brush do you use?  At the moment, Hot Planet is getting more love than Orgasm for me.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 25, 2009)

Its Dazzleglass day!!!! 2 more Pleasure Principle and 2 more Spanking Rich for me plus 2 Pleasure Principle for another fine lady that lives in these forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I love today


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Its Dazzleglass day!!!! 2 more Pleasure Principle and 2 more Spanking Rich for me plus 2 Pleasure Principle for another fine lady that lives in these forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I love today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





They should create a patch for you


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

There probably no more BNIB Dazzleglasses left, because Panda bought them all. 

I am really pissed off. My haul didn't come today and probably the driver ran out of time or he couldn't be bothered - it happened before!  So I just made a complaint to Aust Post.  I quoted my business account number and pretended that it was an urgent business package


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Its Dazzleglass day!!!! 2 more Pleasure Principle and 2 more Spanking Rich for me *plus 2 Pleasure Principle for another fine lady that lives in these forums*





 - I love today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hmmmmmm.... I wonder who that could be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well I guess today counted as a haul lol... I spent approx $450 at the DFO at Essendon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  But I managed to get 6 pairs of shoes for $160!!!  (4x Nine West and 2x Joanne Mercer)  I couldnt believe it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lots of other bargains too...

I guess I will be back here posting tomorrow when I go and open my packages that are probably sitting on my desk at work lol!


----------



## jrm (Mar 25, 2009)

Well as if it *isnt* an important 'business' package .. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting very frustrated with all the packages I have in the postal system at the moment - both cosmetics and other stuff.  I counted it before, I'm waiting for 11 things to arrive!! ... arghhhhhhhh ...

I'm really going to have to do an updated photoset of my entire MAC collection once they all arrive cos woooooooooooahhhhh .. it's getting crazy.... lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I guess I will be back here posting tomorrow when I go and open my packages that are probably sitting on my desk at work lol!_

 
Yes, last I heard/saw there were about 8-9 packages on your desk .. *jealous* ...


----------



## Exotica (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That's no good! Which brush do you use? At the moment, Hot Planet is getting more love than Orgasm for me._

 
I use my trusty 165.. or sometimes even my cheap manicure brush. does orgasm turn rosy on you too or does it look more peachy/pink?


----------



## Exotica (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_I counted it before, I'm waiting for 11 things to arrive!! ... arghhhhhhhh ..._

 
11 things?! you lucky girl. you're worse than me.. and thats a compliment!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Exotica* 

 
_I use my trusty 165.. or sometimes even my cheap manicure brush. does orgasm turn rosy on you too or does it look more peachy/pink?_

 
Hmm I use 165 too!  It goes peachy pink on me?


----------



## jrm (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Exotica* 

 
_11 things?! you lucky girl. you're worse than me.. and thats a compliment!_

 
The crazy thing is, most of those packages waiting to arrive have 2-3 things in them each ...  oops ... lol.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 25, 2009)

I finally found a Ms Fizz!!! WOOOOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait for it to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was a super lucky find - the seller normally wont ship to AU but she said Ok!!! I am WAY excited now!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Well as if it *isnt* an important 'business' package .. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting very frustrated with all the packages I have in the postal system at the moment - both cosmetics and other stuff. I counted it before, I'm waiting for 11 things to arrive!! ... arghhhhhhhh ...._

 
Yeah then she stumped me with a question, 'what is inside the box?'  Ummm.. wish I was a good liar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, how much shipping did you pay Jenna? 

Now, guys, Christmas was over three months ago!!!!!  I am only saying this, because I am such a loser and can't control my jealousy.


----------



## jrm (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah then she stumped me with a question, 'what is inside the box?'  Ummm.. wish I was a good liar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL .. poor thing .. Hope you didn't feel too bad ... 

  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow, how much shipping did you pay Jenna?

Now, guys, Christmas was over three months ago!!!!!  I am only saying this, because I am such a loser and can't control my jealousy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I paid *WAY* too much in postage, but what can you do, huh?  All the fun stuff is from the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A package just arrived on my desk earlier, two UDPPs - been _*dying*_ to try these out as for some reason the last 2 months my eyelids (that have never had issues before!) have started creasing eyeshadows - even with paintpots underneath .. grrr ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for christmas - well, I don't really celebrate it so does that mean I can treat myself the entire year through? lol ... hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My name is Jenna, and I'm a




​


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am really pissed off. My haul didn't come today and probably the driver ran out of time or he couldn't be bothered - it happened before!  So I just made a complaint to Aust Post.  I quoted my business account number and pretended that it was an urgent business package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL! That's so awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Australia Post needs to be whipped into shape. They pretty much suck at delivering goods in a timely manner. And in the past I've had them come by while I wasn't home and NOT leave a card saying my parcel would be at the post office.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 25, 2009)

So, since I got really upset about my shipping idiocy (and I still haven't received a response from them) I went to Inglot to cheer myself up!

I got a 5 pan palette with 3 shadows and 2 lippies, an under eye concealer/illuminator thingo and 2 lip duos (they had 2 for 1, beautiful colours!)






And a not so great lipswatch of Lady Bug for CatsMeow:


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yaaay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I don't know when I will buy backups of For Audrey* and Done Out In Deco yet but I surely will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hauled some more nail polishes yesterday and there were more For Audreys in the haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI - KREME DE LA KREMLIN
Essie - SEXY DIVIDE
China Glaze - FOR AUDREY (2)
Orly - Angel Face
Orly - MIDNIGHT STAR
Orly - Golden Halo






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Its Dazzleglass day!!!! 2 more Pleasure Principle and 2 more Spanking Rich for me plus 2 Pleasure Principle for another fine lady that lives in these forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I love today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations and happy dazzle-day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





They should create a patch for you_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_There probably no more BNIB Dazzleglasses left, because Panda bought them all._

 








  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am really pissed off. My haul didn't come today and probably the driver ran out of time or he couldn't be bothered - it happened before!  So I just made a complaint to Aust Post.  I quoted my business account number and pretended that it was an urgent business package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Every haul package is also an urgent business package of course! 
We can work better when we know the haul has arrived. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hmmmmmm.... I wonder who that could be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well I guess today counted as a haul lol... I spent approx $450 at the DFO at Essendon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  But I managed to get 6 pairs of shoes for $160!!!  (4x Nine West and 2x Joanne Mercer)  I couldnt believe it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lots of other bargains too...

I guess I will be back here posting tomorrow when I go and open my packages that are probably sitting on my desk at work lol!_

 
Yay for bargains! Miss you!


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Exotica* 

 
_I wish I could wear orgasm.. for some reason it just doesn't look right on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When I went to the NARS event the artist said "Alot of people would be tempted to put Orgasm on you but with your skintone Luster would look so much nicer!". If thats you in your signature then I would reccommend Luster to you too it works beautifully for nc25-nc42. Medium to dark skintones.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 25, 2009)

Im so surprised you guys are having shipping problems. My mum ordered a Kindle from the US the other day and it only took about four days (excluding the weekend).


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_LOL! That's so awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Australia Post needs to be whipped into shape. They pretty much suck at delivering goods in a timely manner. And in the past I've had them come by while I wasn't home and NOT leave a card saying my parcel would be at the post office. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Grrr how annoying! Yeah, that happened to me before!  When I tracked my package yesterday, it said 'not sufficient address information'.. Doh!  I have 1 metre long street number pasted on my huge door so that was a total BS excuse.  Aust Post rang me 8am this morning to let me know it will be delivered today and 2 hours later, it did!  When I asked the driver about yesterday and he mumbled something, which I didn't understand what the hell he was saying.  Anyway, lucky him that I was totally occupied with ripping off my package. It is packed so well, I can't tear open fast enough!

Haha.. It must be 'For Audrey' haul week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course Jenna, I think I have been treating myself for Christmas and Birthday since last October!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

My package today..

Before I slashed with a Stanley knife and tore it open:





A quick layout before hubby walks in.. Gosh, I used to hide shoes and now I hide MAC!




Can't wait to open HKK Dazzleglass!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^I got HKK Dazzleglass today as well!!! I know I said I wasnt going to after I bought 2 each of the pre-release ones, but I DID!!! I got 2 Dazzlepuss and 2 Kitty Kouture in the official packaging and they came TODAY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There was a Masque in my parcel as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And so did my Lightscapade from a lovely lady here - thank-you sweetie, you know who you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sami whats in the MUFE box?? Nice HK haul - cant wait to see it all on you


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL, panda, now you have to send all your HKK charms to me!!  Just kidding.. I think I will order Kitty Kouture too!  Don't you just love the packaging? Wish Dazzlepuss is not sold out in US - I don't mind having one as a backup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUFE?  I have #92 shadow - the striking purple one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..  And a violet lippy and a violet lipgloss, which I had no idea it has so much shimmers!  More so than Dazzleglass.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was suprised actually becasue I think Kitty Kouture is the nicer of the two I expected it to go first - but its still available online! No Dazzlepuss though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got all 4 from the UK actually from a super sweet lady there ~ She went into Harrods to pick them up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE the packaging!! I was prepared to be underwhelmed by it, most people saying they didnt like them or were nasty looking, but I think these are really rather sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ooooohhhhhhh - shimmery Violet glosssssss - please show us!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am niot sure on the #92 - looks a little loud for me....LOLOL... I prefer the darker purples - Casette from the Heatherette trio is absolutely my favourite right now!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe because Kittykouture is a bit similar to Baby Sparks?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 --> four dazzleglasses lol.   Panda, when you like something, do you go and buy multiples of it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, I love the packaging so much, I don't want to use it, but leave it in the perfume cabinet.  

#92 is quite dark though?  

For you Panda! It looks violet in the tube, but on my hand, it looks similar to Dazzlepuss lol. Dazzlepuss on left and MUFE on right











It is a weird day for me and I can't concentrate on work.  I just received a free cutlery set from Fisher & Paykel! LOL..  Plus hubby tells me that our car warranty expires in May, so we need to change the car. He asked me what I wanted, so I told him and apparently he is getting that today!  Do I sound sick, if I want to keep the old car and use the new car money for MAC instead?


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_ 
And a not so great lipswatch of Lady Bug for CatsMeow:




_

 
Thanks simplyenchantin! much appreciated. And it _is _a good swatch, btw! 
Me wants, me wants, me wants!!! (lol - I sound like Gollum, hopefully I don't _look _like him! ew)


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My package today..

Before I slashed with a Stanley knife and tore it open:





A quick layout before hubby walks in.. Gosh, I used to hide shoes and now I hide MAC!




Can't wait to open HKK Dazzleglass!_

 
I'm so jealous, Nat. Tell ya what, I can "babysit" *~*_slashes open boxes*~*_ your stash to keep it out of your hubby's sight if you like?


----------



## jrm (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow... I'm so envious!

.. You're so lucky Nat


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I'm so jealous, Nat. Tell ya what, I can "babysit" *~*slashes open boxes*~* your stash to keep it out of your hubby's sight if you like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha.. he saw the box and didn't say anything. I don't think he realises I have three collections in there!  BTW, the new Shadesticks are fantastic.. It is like a stick form of Paintpots!

Jenna, you have nothing to be envious about..  Just think the happy thoughts - 'hmm my 11 finger-lickin good packages'


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_









_

 
Oh. god..... I think I need that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL, yes I love buying extras of the things I know I love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone have a free shipping code for the AU site ATM?? I can tell you all that I HATE paying the shipping fees from MAC AU - its cheaper to have stuff sent to me from overseas than from my own state!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

Panda, if you click on 'whats new' and click 'promotions', you can find the shipping code there.  My friend was ordering HKK stuff this morning and I saw it there.

My hubby used to be like that too.  If he likes a polo shirt for example, he would buy 5 in different colours!

Now I want that MUFE glosses in other colours


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ty!!!! I will remember that for future!! YAYAY!!! 
But this one doesnt work - vaild through March 1st only


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ Shit, my friend will kill me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She wants to buy HKK mystery powder and HK tote and I tried to talk her out of buying them (so not me).  Not fair for her to pay shipping when she spends over $250!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 26, 2009)

She wont pay shipping on that - orders over $100 get free shipping as a standard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want one thing


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh cool, thanks Panda!  Panda, do you think Baby Sparks and Kitty Kouture are quite similar?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 26, 2009)

Np 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nope, not really - Baby Sparks is a creamy pink - more creamy than glittery by comparison to KK which is very pale & more glitttery. I Love them both - heres a pic for you ~ 

KK on left Baby Sparks on right in natural sun light ~


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Panda!  Done!  No convincing necessary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will go and order Kitty Kouture!

BTW, I just opened Sweet Thing l/s.. Panda, it is gorgeous!  It is a bit like Rocking Chic, but a tad darker!!!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL - thanks Sami!!!! I have enough empties for 2 x B2M so I will get this too


----------



## *lolly (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My package today..

Before I slashed with a Stanley knife and tore it open:





A quick layout before hubby walks in.. Gosh, I used to hide shoes and now I hide MAC!




Can't wait to open HKK Dazzleglass!_

 
Niiiiiiiiiice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2009)

My Sugarsweet stuff arrived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't stop staring at the MSF's but I love everything I got. I posted swatches in the swatch forum too! *click*


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My package today..




_

 
^^Whoa nice haul Natalie!! >_< Nothing like a crazy makeup haul to get those endorphins flowin' hehehe.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 26, 2009)

well I had a minor haul today:

Dazzleray pigment
Copperbeam pigment
Fresh Cement shadestick
TFSI
Fyrinnae liquid liner in cobalt blue


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome!!!!! I wasnt going to get anything from this but changed my mind and bought 2 Perfect Topping - waiting for them to come! I am going to B2M for the two lippies I want and everything else I have skipped - though it all looks mighty tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awww, Jen, never mind - you have a parcel winging its way to you as we speak


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Whoa nice haul Natalie!! >_< Nothing like a crazy makeup haul to get those endorphins flowin' hehehe._

 
Hehe Bibi, we got very similar SS stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to use new shadesticks tomorrow!  What did you think of Tasty?  Aren't SS e/s really pretty?

Yeah, too much endorphines today.. Now I want to go home and collapse on the bed. Too much excitement for an old gal.  I never used Viagra in my life, but bet it would feel like this - high, high, high and flaaaaaat


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2009)

^^I actually really like Tasty. I think the colours will start mixing with each other pretty soon and the pretty little red sparkles in it are gorgeous. I'ts gong to look cute with Sweet Thing lipstick. 

I'm kickin myself for not ordering the other shadesticks :x When the collection comes out here I'm going to pick up Lemon Chiffon! And I agree - the shadows are beautiful. I'm happy with all of my little cupcakes >_< I just finished depotting them and planning a look for tomorrow.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmmm I can't wait to check out Tasty in person!  
Bibi, I dabbed Aquavert on top of Cakeshop and I am not too impressed. I think I am more disappointed with Aquavert than Cakeshop


----------



## jrm (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, a completely non-cosmetics related item arrived today...

To give some background information, a few months ago work collegues and I stumbled across a website called Bacon Salt which sold bacon-flavoured salt.  Being quite curious about this, we discussed how great it would be to order - but nothing ever happened.

About 2 weeks ago, someone reminded me of the bacon salt, and I thought to myself 'what the hell' and hopped onto their website and ordered some .. 

And here are the results of the delivery for the curious!
(click for larger images)











Initial taste tests indicate it's amazingly tasty, with each flavour having a different character.  Everyone in the office is pretty excited to try some with the usual 'dodgy' Friday work lunch


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

Jenna!!  I am not crazy about the bacon flavour though - can't stand bacon!  Hate the smell and hate the taste!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 26, 2009)

hey Jen so does that mean we're having a chicken Hostworks pack from Hallas with Bacon salt for lunch today?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG Nat and Bibi, your hauls look awesome! I went and got a blush and eyeshadow palette and Face and Body foundation and I was going to pick up a pan of Melba blush but they were out. 

I'm thinking of the following for CP of SS:

Dear Cupcake e/s
Aquavert e/s
Red Velvet s/s
Cake Shop s/s
Lemon Chiffon s/s
Just Dessert l/g

Nat, why are you unimpressed with aquavert?? should i not get it? And if anyone has butternutty, what do they think of it, similar to beige-ing??

Thanks guys!


----------



## jrm (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hey Jen so does that mean we're having a chicken Hostworks pack from Hallas with Bacon salt for lunch today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You bet'cha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and we have to get a thingy of unsalted chips so we can seperate them out and try different flavours on different chips to see which one is best .. lol .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mmm .. bacon ..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

simplyenchantin, how did you go with Strobe cream/exfoliating cream? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aquavert e/s is too pale on my lid! I actually had to add a bit of Too Dolly e/s, otherwise it would look like frosty white e/s with a hint of teal. Love Red Velvet s/s though..  Purple e/s pops with Red Velvet underneath.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL, Jenna - my hubby would pretty much DIE for those!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have seen him eat chicken salt straight from his hand, dont think bacon salt would last much longer than the chicken salt did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat do these s/s crease at all? Are they tuggy on the lid??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 26, 2009)

I didn't like the exfoliator, so I'm sticking to my Apri one. The strobe cream is AWESOME, its like moisturiser with glow hehe. Makes me very excited, I need to buy some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, Kira also gave me a sample of the powder she used on my face, it's a pro item so I don't know what it's called but it's white/very fine particles.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^ LOL.. panda, bet your hubby doesn't get fluid retention from eating chicken salt straight from his hand!

No creases, panda, but I also have TFSI underneath. No tugging either - they seem softer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was actually surprised that Cakeshop s/s didn't give much colour.. It looked much more pigmented in the swatch photos.

yeah, simplyenchantin, I was only joking about exfoliator, because you got that by mistake!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 26, 2009)

It was actually me who misunderstood, lol! Kira gave it to me on purpose coz I was whining about getting dry skin on my nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *silly me*

So is cakeshop s/s a miss?


----------



## jrm (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, small update -- I think the Bacon Salt experience was a clear winner...  lots of interest from various staff in the different flavours and we'll probably end up doing a group buy soon enough to get a bigger order in .. woot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG I'm so stuffed from lunch now ...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_It was actually me who misunderstood, lol! Kira gave it to me on purpose coz I was whining about getting dry skin on my nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *silly me*

So is cakeshop s/s a miss?_

 
 Oh okay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am not crazy about it.. I will give it another go tomorrow!  This doesn't stop me from lemming Penny s/s though


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ Penny is pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today I had a mini haul...

Moon River MB - the one I got had lots of lavendar in the marbelized side so I'm hoping this might be similar to Perfect Topping.. although I doubt it lol.

Dazzleglasses:
Pleasure Principle x4
Love Alert
Rags to Riches
Glamour OD


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hmmm I can't wait to check out Tasty in person!  
Bibi, I dabbed Aquavert on top of Cakeshop and I am not too impressed. I think I am more disappointed with Aquavert than Cakeshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


^Yeah it's quite white and frosty looking on isn't it?? It probably needs a bluer or greener base to bring out the color.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, so I've just taken the plunge and bought redhead msf.... I've had a BAD history with msf in the past and subsequently gave a few away!! I hope you girls are all right in that this is awesome because I *almost* couldnt find one that was well priced!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ you wont be sorry hun! and even if you dont like it I'm sure you will be able to find someone who would want to purchase it as a backup


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ 
^Yeah it's quite white and frosty looking on isn't it?? It probably needs a bluer or greener base to bring out the color._

 
Oh, good idea!!  Actually, it might work with Delft p/p!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 28, 2009)

^^ Rollickin would probably work well with Aquavert as well


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Rollickin would probably work well with Aquavert as well_

 
Oh I will try that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The following haul I kinda blame on you, Jenny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- Pastorale p/g
- Viz A Violet p/g
- Brunette MSF


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_The following haul I kinda blame on you, Jenny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- Pastorale p/g
- Viz A Violet p/g
- Brunette MSF_

 
Yeah, I will take the blame for that one


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yeah, I will take the blame for that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I am glad for the enabling, though! It's all so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When the snail mail is fast, I should get loads of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nailpolishes and a little Sugarsweet haul next week.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 28, 2009)

hehehe Jeanette I am expecting all my polishes this week too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully my brushes will come on Monday


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 28, 2009)

I will cross my fingers for us!


----------



## *lolly (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm about to do a NYX lippie haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cherry Culture is having a promo up until the 31st of March for 20% off storewide, just put in the code *MMM20 *when you checkout


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 30, 2009)

am considering a haul lol....
about $150 worth of inglot brushes but am still umming and ahhing about waiting and saving and getting more mac ones. I have my basic set of mac but im looking at getting dupes just so i have more options in my looks. i went and sussed them out for about the third time today but still unsure... stupid libran trait of being indecisive!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a saggitarius and hugely indecisive


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 30, 2009)

I just picked up a grand duo today
I got light over dark, mainly because I really need a nice bronze that doesnt look too orange on me!
I also got samples of the studio sculpt in NC15 and NW15 to try out


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a little haul this weekend, Penny and Lemon Chiffon shadesticks.. I already have the old Penny, but this new formula is so creamy and dreamy, I just had to get it!!!  I also got Aquavert e/s which I am in love with, and Refines MSF.  I have never liked MSF's because I find they make my pores look huge, but this is a little different somehow.. it gives my skin the most incredible glow.  As long as I don't bring the colour in too close to where my pores are largest, it is fine.  I just feel like a ray of sunshine when I wear it!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

welp, i just spent a shitload over the past weekend. i'm not buying ANYTHING for at least 3 months. i think im good.

i went to cherryculture and got a crapload of their NYX lip pencils, and some NYX eye shadows.

Then I went to Ulta and bought the UD Book of Shadows.

Then I bought a few things from the clearance bin here.

then i went to the CCO and bought some eye shadows and a really pretty lavendary lipglass called Perky.

my boyfriend is kinda pissed at me right now, but he'll have to get over it.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 30, 2009)

All my lacquers arrived yesterday!! WOO HOO!!!! I LOVE LOVE Agent Lavender! I have a BN For Audrey that I like much less (I got two) so I'm thinking I might swap it away for an Agent Lavender if I can find one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe

I also got My Private Jet which I was dying to use! And I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its not nearly as nice as Lara's but I remember her posting that hers was the old formulation - and I think thats much prettier - but I'm still pleased with the one I have, have it on now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to try You Don't Know Jacques!!! I am so excited....LOLOL!!

Also my Petticoat arrived today from AU online - I might buy another


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

leenybeeny, grrr, I am not loving Aquavert e/s at all. I tried it with Delft p/p and Otherworldly p/p and still bleh..  Nothing wrong with the shadow, but because I have Steamy and Surreal and Aquavert doesn't stand out like the other two.  

Panda, I received my n/p yesterday too!!  Hey, you said you are not into MSFs!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My weekend haul:
Patina e/s
Lady Bug l/s
Benefit Get Even pressed powder
Benefit Strut  (tester, but disinfected it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
OPI Avocado Cuticle Oil
Juice Beauty Anti Blemish Serum
Juice Beauty Green Apple peeling balm


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay Nat is back!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Michelle!  
I know.. I am dying without Internet at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pickin' up my new car today - yiiiiipeeee!!  Plus Myer One sent me 'spend $75 and get $10 off' vouchers.  I am going shopping this weekend!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 30, 2009)

You go shopping everyday  I need to stop buying stuff now..


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL, and I wasnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate hate HATE MES - never buy another one of those again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... but my relationship with MSF has been tattered, they tend to not do good things for my skin.... until I started using a better primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG - my Ms Fizz arrived today!!!! And so did my Stop! Look! - its nothing like Ms Fizz though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to take a few pics later, but its closer to Dazzlepuss, prob a shade darker than Dazzlepuss, but thats it - no pretty luminescence like Ms Fizz


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You go shopping everyday  I need to stop buying stuff now.._

 





   You are wrong simplyenchantin - it is every OTHER day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need to stop buying stuff as well.  But now I can't say no to that Myer One vouchers!

LOL Panda, I am saying no to MSFs for awhile.  I heard many good reviews about SS MSFS but I am staying strong!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL!!! I hope to be as strong as you when Colour Craft arrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^ What the heck is Colour Craft? *blocking my ears*

I was at David Jones on Sunday checking out OPI stuff.  I heard a loud bang and saw someone walking away really fast. Then I realised a woman dropped a OPI bottle and ran away!  Gosh, wish I could dab my finger in the broken bottle, so I could try out the nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The funny thing was, DJ girl working in that section said the same thing!!

Just tried Friar, Friar, Pants on Fire n/p and Seche Vite fast coat and OMG, they are amazing!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Colour Craft is a new mineralize collection which launches in June in the US (I think) which includes 6 MSF's, of which Porcelain Pink is the only repromote.  It also inlcudes 3 degrade MSF's (as opposed to melange) and not all will be the same colour shades....

I think there are also Mineralize eyeshadows and mineralise blushes in this collection as well.

Yep, I am screwed with this one.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

Did MrsMay say something? * I can't hear her!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 30, 2009)

LOLOL!!!! I got the Seche Vite too over top of MPJ - it gave me a headache - perhaps I had my face too close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe But I LOVE this product so much!!!!

What colour was smashed??


LOLOL, Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am waiting with open ears for this one - I cant wait to see what colour the degrades are!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't believe how fast it dried -  And I am already typing!  Can someone come here and do my right hand please? My right hand nails look ridiculous!

I have no idea what colour got smashed.. I didn't go near it, just in case people might think it was me who dropped it.  It was a pale, baby pink colour. 

Panda, can you see how many fingers I have up?  You are not high??


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Colour Craft is a new mineralize collection which launches in June in the US (I think) which includes 6 MSF's, of which Porcelain Pink is the only repromote. It also inlcudes 3 degrade MSF's (as opposed to melange) and not all will be the same colour shades....

I think there are also Mineralize eyeshadows and mineralise blushes in this collection as well.

Yep, I am screwed with this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw crap!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 30, 2009)

It smells like araldyte (sp??) - my dad used to glue his fishing rod runners on with that stuff and it stank like crazy!! Glued good though - they didnt come off!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Sech Vite smells just the same....LOL!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 30, 2009)

What do you mean by Degrade and melange? Sorry I missed that one


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 30, 2009)

degrade - like the BBR msfs

melange - all mixed up - think lightscapade, prefect topping etc


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Aw crap!_

 
Tell me about it.  Thought I'd be safe until MrsMay mentioned Mineralised Blushes and MES!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 
_It smells like araldyte (sp??) - my dad used to glue his fishing rod runners on with that stuff and it stank like crazy!! Glued good though - they didnt come off!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Sech Vite smells just the same....LOL!!!_

 
 Okay, I have been sniffing my nails for 5 minutes and it doesn't do anything to me.  I need more hard-core stuff.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 31, 2009)

MES? what does that stand for....?

I've seriously hit 3:30-itis, and it's not even 2pm yet. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh I forgot you are in SA.. It is already 2:20pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MES - Mineralised Eye Shadow


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah, the 'colour wheel' ones. I have no idea what they would look like tho... they've just referred to them on the threads as a 'colour wheel'... wtf?! lol

I know what a colour wheel is, but I'm wondering how many colours they'll include in it.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

Colour Wheel?  Like the Colourforms collection?  Eeek..


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ah, the 'colour wheel' ones. I have no idea what they would look like tho... they've just referred to them on the threads as a 'colour wheel'... wtf?! lol

I know what a colour wheel is, but I'm wondering how many colours they'll include in it._

 
I may be way off here, but if you're talking about the colour craft msf's they were saying that they would be 4 colours in a pinwheel type design msf rather than just the straight lined msf's like BBR.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the pinwheel is the MES. This is from the collection info ~

This collection contains 6 MSFs. 3 will be the original style and 3 will be striped in the syle of Brunette Blonde Redhead.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 31, 2009)

yep, you're right Panda!!  I did say I could be way off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, Jen it had me confused too!! I was thinking could it be degrade in pinwheel form? That could be nice!!!! LOL


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay.. Pinwheel MES sounds like a pain in the butt.. Hope I can pass!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

I had 3 MES and I gave them away... nasty glittery horribles from Rushmetal.... never again!!! But the MSFs may be anotehr thing. I already intend to buy Porcelain Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am tossing on grabbing another Petticoat from the site right now.... still undecided, its the Libran in me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

^^Rushmetal?  Was there MES? Which one did you give away? 
I only have been collecting MES since Electro Flash collection and love them. If you press your own pigments, guess you won't really need MES


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh noooooo! Not more MSF's to tempt me!! I will not look at the colour collections forum, I will NOT look at the colour collections forum!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

Why doesn't Seche Vite work on For Audrey n/p?  Is it just me??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 31, 2009)

My package came!!!!!! \o/ (the one with the wrong postcode, lol, I wonder how they still found me?!) it contained:

Smoothblue e/l
Sweet Sage f/l
Star Violet e/s
Blunt e/s (UD)

And a CS package with more empty pans for pigment pressing


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

^^Guess having a correct post code is just an added bonus info for PO?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^Rushmetal? Was there MES? Which one did you give away? 
I only have been collecting MES since Electro Flash collection and love them. If you press your own pigments, guess you won't really need MES_

 
Yep, it was Electro Flash - I always get these collections muddled because they were close together...LOL!! I gave away Love Stone & Mercurial... They looked pretty enough but in application I couldnt stand them!! A lucky chicky in the UK got them for free


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Why doesn't Seche Vite work on For Audrey n/p? Is it just me??_

 
I read in a few reviews you have to NOT let the cream polishes dry too much before you put the SV on top... I read that in several reviews on MUA so I am guessing they know what they are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or at least I hope so....LOLOL!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Yep, it was Electro Flash - I always get these collections muddled because they were close together...LOL!! I gave away Love Stone & Mercurial... They looked pretty enough but in application I couldnt stand them!! A lucky chicky in the UK got them for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I keep calling Electro Flash, Electro Sky!

I never had those!!   I have four MES from Electro Flash and they look like Grand Duo MB- combination of solid and marblised side. And they are just like pressed pigments to me?  Two to Glow is gorgeous and MES from Red She Said were nice too.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 
_I read in a few reviews you have to NOT let the cream polishes dry too much before you put the SV on top... I read that in several reviews on MUA so I am guessing they know what they are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or at least I hope so....LOLOL!_

 
That's what I did!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Even my Seche Vite brush has a little 'For Audrey' dot on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Damn!!

Okay.. just in case I still don't have Internet at home.. Have a good evening, good night and good morning ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to pick up my car.  I am so effin' cool now that I don't drive a big ass people mover!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_All my lacquers arrived yesterday!! WOO HOO!!!! I LOVE LOVE Agent Lavender! I have a BN For Audrey that I like much less (I got two) so I'm thinking I might swap it away for an Agent Lavender if I can find one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe

I also got My Private Jet which I was dying to use! And I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its not nearly as nice as Lara's but I remember her posting that hers was the old formulation - and I think thats much prettier - but I'm still pleased with the one I have, have it on now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to try You Don't Know Jacques!!! I am so excited....LOLOL!!

Also my Petticoat arrived today from AU online - I might buy another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still waiting for my nailpolishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but some other goodies arrived today!

- Existential Paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Acid Orange p/g
- Rose Blanc e/s (+backup)


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL - Jeanette, I love that licky face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice goodies!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rose Blanc - is this LE or perm? I've never used it??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to use this smiley when I write about nailpolishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Rose Blanc was LE, yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw it in one of Shimmers FOTDs and was sold. The last bit of self control was gone when I saw that it is a Veluxe Pearl.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ rose blanc was LE with Moonbathe collection...

I really should use mine! lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I have to use this smiley when I write about nailpolishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh boy, you guys got me hooked on OPI polishes!  Boo about China Glaze and their midgety brushes.  'Friar Friar pants on fire' had the pro wide brush and it was just so easy to apply! Even my mum asked where I got my nails done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Okay, so what other OPI nailpolishes should I get next?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh boy, you guys got me hooked on OPI polishes! Boo about China Glaze and their midgety brushes. 'Friar Friar pants on fire' had the pro wide brush and it was just so easy to apply! Even my mum asked where I got my nails done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Okay, so what other OPI nailpolishes should I get next?_

 

Yup, ChG brushes completely suck!!! BOOOO..... pity really because I prefer ChG but the brush issue limits what I buy from them and subequently I have more OPI.

If you dont have Tickle My Francey then you MUST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous colour!!! I'm wearing You Don't Know Jacques today - very very pretty, but I think prob not for everyone, it comes out a milky taupey brown which is fine by me...LOL!! I just got a few from the South Beach Collection - Done out In Deco is groegous and so is Sand In My Suit - but the SIMS is shimmery, its pretty frosty really.... I am going to get Miami Beet next I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As you can see I mcuh prefer the creme finishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


Ohhhh I just have to say that my Brunette MSF came today and I have an enormous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the gorgeous AU girl that it came from!!! I absolutely LOVE it!!!!! Ty!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

^^^ Yeah, I like For Audrey, but I hate the brush.  I tried to paint my big toe nail with it and ended up with streaks - I blame the brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isn't You Don't know Jacques very dark?  I looked at the 'try on this colour' on OPI site and don't think it represents the true colour at all though.  I bought Friar Friar pants on Fire, thinking that it is a pale orange pink and look what I ended up with:






Does Done out in Deco has a bit of shimmer in it?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

The OPI site is horribly inaccurate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have seen swatches as well that show it to be pretty dark though too, but I have to say its really not! Its a medium chocolatey taupey brown and I adore it!!! Gorgeous winter colour and perfect for today - its pouring buckets here atm...LOL!!!

Ack!! I *almost* got Friar Friar Pants On Fire, but the orange tone put me off - your pic looks MUCH prettier than what I thought it would look like!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

Is it?  We have a sunny day today, reaching for nearly 30.  I was thinking about Curry up Don't be late for the Autumn shade lol.. Panda, I think we need a thread dedicated to the nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hands are yellow toned, so Friar Friar pants on Fire works well. I never had orange toned red polish before!  This was only one coat - OPI quality is amazing.  I want MORE!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL!!! I think I'm about to pick up two of the ChG Kicks collection - Custom Kicks and Fly are gprgeous!! Temptalia has some gorgeous swatches of them, so even with the sucky brushes I think I must have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They had a VERY pretty orange toned red you might really like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parts 1 & 2 swatches ~
Search Results for kicks

Yikes - 30? Its pouring beautiful rain here - I ADORE the rain!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2009)

We need rain down here!  Panda please do the rain dance for us as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw Pursebuzz had China Glaze swatches and loved the sparkly orange. But then she said she had to apply 3 coats to get the right colour payout?
http://www.beautyarchives.pursebuzz.com/?s=china+glaze

Ohh Breakin' sounds gorgeous, so as Laced up.  Grrr, I might go and checkout 8ty8 Beauty.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah this is the summer days collection - I like Raspberry Festival the most, but the glittery component puts me off a little.... though having said that the ChG Kicks collection is like that too...LOL!! I still intend to pick up Custom Kicks and Fly, maybe Raspberry Festival will sneak in there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't you think Custom Kicks is a bit similar to For Audrey?  I am lemming for Grape Juice and Watermelon Rind. Strawberry Fields looks cute too!  Damn!

Thought I was safe till later this month..  My CP girl tells me that Dazzleglass will be out next week, not later in the month


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought about that, but Customs Kicks has gold glitter in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehehe 

Oooh, I need to grab a couple extra Goldyrocks - I have everything else I want form Double Dazzle already, I can move on to Euristocrats soon


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*Oh boy, you guys got me hooked on OPI polishes!*  Boo about China Glaze and their midgety brushes.  'Friar Friar pants on fire' had the pro wide brush and it was just so easy to apply! Even my mum asked where I got my nails done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Okay, so what other OPI nailpolishes should I get next?_

 





 From OPI I adore Done Out In Deco too and almost the entire Russian Collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have many OPI nailpolishes yet but I am working on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and *cough* don't forget about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ZOYA *cough*. Their brush is tiny too but a good tiny. It is so precise!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*Don't you think Custom Kicks is a bit similar to For Audrey?*  I am lemming for Grape Juice and Watermelon Rind. Strawberry Fields looks cute too!  Damn!

Thought I was safe till later this month..  My CP girl tells me that Dazzleglass will be out next week, not later in the month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I thought about that, *but Customs Kicks has gold glitter in it*





 hehehe 

Oooh, I need to grab a couple extra Goldyrocks - I have everything else I want form Double Dazzle already, I can move on to Euristocrats soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Custom Kicks looks so delicious in the pictures! It reminds me of Parrot e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I thought about that, but Customs Kicks has gold glitter in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe 

Oooh, I need to grab a couple extra Goldyrocks - I have everything else I want form Double Dazzle already, I can move on to Euristocrats soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gold glitter?  Oh that sounds interesting - For Audrey + Gold glitter = yummy!  
I wasn't going to get Goldyrocks, but since it is LE, I might get it. Do you already have it?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_





 From OPI I adore Done Out In Deco too and almost the entire Russian Collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have many OPI nailpolishes yet but I am working on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and *cough* don't forget about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ZOYA *cough*. Their brush is tiny too but a good tiny. It is so precise!_

 
 Okay!!  So I have to get Done Out In Deco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, I was looking at Catherine something plum (can't remember the exact name) from Russian collection and that looked pretty!

All the sites I looked at - none of them had ZOYA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really loved the your Periwinkle (aka Milka colour) n/p !!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Gold glitter?  Oh that sounds interesting - For Audrey + Gold glitter = yummy!  
I wasn't going to get Goldyrocks, but since it is LE, I might get it. Do you already have it?

 Okay!!  So I have to get Done Out In Deco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, *I was looking at Catherine something plum (can't remember the exact name) from Russian collection and that looked pretty!*

All the sites I looked at - none of them had ZOYA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really loved the your Periwinkle (aka Milka colour) n/p !!_

 
Ohhhhh Catherine The Grape! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Right now I "only" have Russian Navy, Catherine The Grape, Midnight In Moscow and Kreme De La Kremlin (on the way) from the Russian Collection.
I think I need a backup of Russian Navy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only place, where I can get ZOYA is ebay and I buy from the seller r93. Malia (Milka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is truly gorgeous!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 2, 2009)

A few small purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac -
#217 brush - full size as I only had the SE version before
15 Pan Palette

Non-Mac - 
KIT Nail Polish in High Roller - this is an almost dupe for China Glaze For Audrey...which was OOS last time I did a NP order
Korres Cherry gloss in Light Purple ♥


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 2, 2009)

sambi: in response to your previous question, no done out in deco doesnt have any shimmer, its one of those creams.

I want to get all the kicks collection, They are all in my cart on 8ty8beauty!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Miss_Bailey!!

Jeanette, my friend went to Zoya site and apparently they offer free US shipping for the orders over $55! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She asked me if I want to add anything in..  Gosh, there is just way too much temptation!  I need a goose that lays a golden egg for me everyday.


----------



## *lolly (Apr 2, 2009)

Nail polish haul from maiandjays, *free shipping worldwide for 10+ single polishes*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI:
Black Onyx
Done Out in Deco (back up!)
OPI On Collins Ave
Miami Beet
Moon Over Mumbai
Got the Blues for Red
You Don't Know Jacques

China Glaze:
Shocking Pink
Orange Knockout
Agent Lavender
For Audrey (back up!)
Bahamian Escape

And a Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Nail polish haul from maiandjays, *free shipping worldwide for 10+ single polishes*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shit!  Really?  Nice haul, lolly!!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Gold glitter? Oh that sounds interesting - For Audrey + Gold glitter = yummy! 
I wasn't going to get Goldyrocks, but since it is LE, I might get it. Do you already have it?

Okay!! So I have to get Done Out In Deco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I was looking at Catherine something plum (can't remember the exact name) from Russian collection and that looked pretty!

All the sites I looked at - none of them had ZOYA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really loved the your Periwinkle (aka Milka colour) n/p !!_

 
Yep I have Goldyrocks already - yummy - I am going to get two more at release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Done Out in Deco is utterly gorgeous!!! I'm gonna wear it for easter - its such a beautiful creme lilac - I LOVE it!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Shit! Really? Nice haul, lolly!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep I was going to say the same thing - maiandjays are the best!!! Buy 10 or more nail lacquers and they ship PRIORITY for FREE!!!! I had mine in days


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Nail polish haul from maiandjays, *free shipping worldwide for 10+ single polishes*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI:
Black Onyx
Done Out in Deco (back up!)
OPI On Collins Ave
Miami Beet
Moon Over Mumbai
Got the Blues for Red
You Don't Know Jacques

China Glaze:
Shocking Pink
Orange Knockout
Agent Lavender
For Audrey (back up!)
Bahamian Escape

And a Seche Vite Top Coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AWESOME haul Lolly!!!! I love almost all of those colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was tempted to get Moon Over Mumbai but didnt - you'll have to give us a review when you get yours!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Jeanette, my friend went to Zoya site and apparently they offer free US shipping for the orders over $55! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She asked me if I want to add anything in..  Gosh, there is just way too much temptation!  I need a goose that lays a golden egg for me everyday._

 
I need one of these geese too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_ 
OPI:
Black Onyx
Done Out in Deco (back up!)
OPI On Collins Ave
Miami Beet
Moon Over Mumbai
Got the Blues for Red
You Don't Know Jacques

China Glaze:
Shocking Pink
Orange Knockout
Agent Lavender
For Audrey (back up!)
Bahamian Escape

And a Seche Vite Top Coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Nail polish haul from maiandjays, *free shipping worldwide for 10+ single polishes*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_yep I was going to say the same thing - maiandjays are the best!!! Buy 10 or more nail lacquers and they ship PRIORITY for FREE!!!! I had mine in days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I shouldn't know things like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shouldn't know things like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shouldn't know things like that.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I need one of these geese too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:  Yeah, gold is so expensive now, so I will take gold egg laying goose over cash producing goose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_I shouldn't know things like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shouldn't know things like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shouldn't know things like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  I agree!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know how much OPI nail polish is at David Jones?  They have 'Buy two and get one for free' offer at the moment.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: Yeah, gold is so expensive now, so I will take gold egg laying goose over cash producing goose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know how much OPI nail polish is at David Jones? They have 'Buy two and get one for free' offer at the moment._

 
im pretty sure its $19.95


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ Thanks Cassandra!  Apparently DJ's buy two OPI and get one free offer is only for DJ Amex holder only.  Doh.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_im pretty sure its $19.95_

 
Yep, sure is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Thanks Cassandra! Apparently DJ's buy two OPI and get one free offer is only for DJ Amex holder only. Doh._

 
LOL, nice trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love DJs but getting into one of the two we have in Newcastle is a pain.... Kotara has the best store but the carpark there is a NIGHTMARE.... I would rather wait for the postie


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ Yeah, lucky I rang them to make sure, otherwise I would have gone to the counter with a handful of nailpolishes and realise I will have to put them back to the display lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_sambi: in response to your previous question, no done out in deco doesnt have any shimmer, its one of those creams.

I want to get all the kicks collection, They are all in my cart on 8ty8beauty!_

 

Oooo can they ship nail polishes to Australia?? Such cheap prices! I wasn't sure if you could get nail polishes due to restrictions on certain items through customs.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 4, 2009)

^^I am sure you can get them - maiandjays post them here, I cant see any reason why 8ty8 cant post them here as well...LOL


----------



## darkorchid (Apr 4, 2009)

Finally went and got my hair cut again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love Luc Espace in Chatswood Chase. If you are looking for the best hairdressing experience, this is the place to go! Hehe excuse the bf in the background haha






After that I hit up the MakeUpStore. Oh. My. God. I am totally defecting from MAC for the eyeshadows here. Amazing pay off, soooo creamy and really amazing colours. Maybe not as huge a selection as MAC but they have so many different things - loose pigments, creams, shadows etc
I got a cybershadow in irresistible and a free microshadow in Dora. Plus a crease blending brush - 108





LOVE!!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oooh - that sounds nice!! Whats the brush like?? I love brushes!!

Your haircut is grogeous!!!! I love that look - really classy


----------



## darkorchid (Apr 4, 2009)

Hehe thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its the shortest I've ever had it but its really refreshing if that makes sense. 

The brush is fairly dense - ok its so dense it hardly moves, while still being soft. It has a nice tapered tip so I would think it could place colour like a 226 but never having used one I am really just guessing. I played with it last night and its nice - i reckon it'd be great for doing those cut crease looks where you want it really defined. 
I'm not the most knowledgeable on brushes though haha. I am trying to upgrade my stash to have a more useful arsenal.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 5, 2009)

ok deffinitley going to try Luc Espace! Chatswood chase is like my second home after the reno's, I only wish they had a MAC. The  makeupstore make the best eyeliners! The gold one called "Czar" is so creamy and rich!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 5, 2009)

I did major haulage today coz 10% off was far too tempting to pass up.. so I got:

Strobe Cream
Studio Sculpt foundation
Studio Sculpt concealer
Eyeshadows in:
Expensive Pink
Coppering
Wedge
All That Glitters
Twinks
Grain

and Juicy Couture EDP!! Though it was unfortunate that they were sold out of the 100ml, I got the last 50ml


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats awesme haul!!!!! I live in hope that MAC will one day see fit to grant Newcastle or Tuggerah a counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat here is one for you... hehehe... remember the "rat"? Well she is 3 weeks old now


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 5, 2009)

^^OMG can I have it!?


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 5, 2009)

Omg shes so precious!


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 5, 2009)

What kind of kitten is she? I want a gray kitten so badly.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^So cuuuuuute >_<!!^^^ What a little fuzzball lol!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 5, 2009)

Awwww british kitty!!! So cute, panda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haul on Saturday post makeover:

Brule e/s
Cork e/s
Studio Sculpt NC20
Thin little angle brush... can't remember the #
Lashes
Russian Red l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brick l/l

And I got the 10% off coz my makeover was at DJs! Woohoo!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 6, 2009)

hehe, yep she is a Brit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely little fat kitty, she can hardly walk she is so fat!! She has a good mum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got something small today - Kreme De La Kremlin arrived today!!! I really want to put it on but I have Bastille My Heart on and have had it now for 5 days without a single ship - seems a pity to take it off really


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 6, 2009)

British Shorthairs are chubby fellas anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think Basil would be heartbroken if we got another kitty.

How many cats do you have panda?


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 6, 2009)

At the moment I have 5 - but I'm a registered breeder as well so I have had more and less than this at times. My blue girl is due for her litter in around a week and I bought a new kitten for breeding from a friend - will post a pic of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit ~ here she is


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_At the moment I have 5 - but I'm a registered breeder as well so I have had more and less than this at times. My blue girl is due for her litter in around a week and I bought a new kitten for breeding from a friend - will post a pic of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit ~ here she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

She is sooooooooooo adorable Panda!!!!!!!!

Ali - you are right... Basil does rule the roost


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 6, 2009)

Aw... is she a silver tabby?

Jen - yeah Baz has Saffy (the puppy) wrapped around his little paw. They play together now. It's so cute.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL, no shes a solid blue - they all have spotting or barring on their coats as kittens - its a ghost of their underlying genetics - all cats carry genes for some sort of tabby pattern, its just that the solid coloured cats just dont have genes for actually showing the pattern proper - called agouti. The ghosting is normal in kittens, but the pattern grows out as they get older unless they are true tabbies - and none of mine are


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 6, 2009)

Where do I get one like her!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to cuddle her


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 6, 2009)

hehehe, I want to cuddle her too!!  Lots of breeders in the south acually this girl is coming from Melbourne


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Thats awesme haul!!!!! I live in hope that MAC will one day see fit to grant Newcastle or Tuggerah a counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat here is one for you... hehehe... remember the "rat"? Well she is 3 weeks old now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_At the moment I have 5 - but I'm a registered breeder as well so I have had more and less than this at times. My blue girl is due for her litter in around a week and I bought a new kitten for breeding from a friend - will post a pic of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit ~ here she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Aww I can haz? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Just one nailpolish arrived yet: Agent Lavender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I got my first Sugarsweet goodies today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bubbles l/s
- Lollipop Lovin l/s
- Lemon Chiffon s/s
- Red Velvet s/s

To MAC Germany for pushing the release till May:


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 6, 2009)

hehehe, I would wuv to let you haz Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But are both important for our breeding, the little tortie will be going to her first show in about 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you think of Agent Lavender? This colour is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me!! I'm really trying to avoid Sugarsweet! I bought 2 Perfect Topping MSFs and I am tempted to buy another - I know I mustn't


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_hehehe, I would wuv to let you haz Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But are both important for our breeding, the little tortie will be going to her first show in about 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are both soo cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_What did you think of Agent Lavender? This colour is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me!! I'm really trying to avoid Sugarsweet! I bought 2 Perfect Topping MSFs and I am tempted to buy another - I know I mustn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't used Agent Lavender yet but it looks gorgeous.. no.. delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the bottle. I applied Recycle yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Already two Perfect Toppings? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hides her envy* With two you should be good though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am still waiting for my first but they won't send it before May and I don't want to get them from ebay.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 6, 2009)

I want those kittens panda!! I want to shove my nose in their little furry chests, I dunno why but i looooove doing that!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 6, 2009)

I made a haul video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YouTube - M.A.C "10% Off" Haul


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG, panda, was she the same 'rat'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is gorgeous!!  Does she shed a lot of hair?


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 6, 2009)

mini haul- jewel blue e/s
              tan p/g
              emote blush (zomg ive been lemming this for ages)
              inglot liner brush
              inglot sparkly pink lashes (i have a dressup to go to)

              and...... REHEAD MSF i know i know  should have bought this when it came out but being a student i was broke at the time and thought i could do without sadly i was wrong lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 7, 2009)

ok well I just received one of my packages...

and it contained Lush n Lilac cremestick liner, and UDPP sin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am IN LOVE with UDPP Sin.... it's such a *gorgeous* colour!!!!  It should match Grand Entrance from Starflash perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let's hope it performs as well as the normal UDPP!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 7, 2009)

Wee little haul...
All That Glitters e/s
Port Red l/s - so happy about finding this!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Premeditated CCB - the only colour that goes with my cool brown eye neutral makeup + red lip!
(and doesn't make me look dead!)


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 7, 2009)

Jen - you are positively EVIL for introducing me to Specktra. I've spent a fortune!


----------



## Brie (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/b...g-pics-135929/

posted in the hauls section, its just from the past month

also took pics of all my makeup (well most)
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/m...-heavy-135930/


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_OMG, panda, was she the same 'rat'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is gorgeous!! Does she shed a lot of hair?_

 





 yup, thats the same one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe She's cute now yes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not yet on the hair, she will do later, but usually only when summer comes and they shed their winter coats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ohhhhh my Blonde MSF came today!!!!! Its beautiful!!! I still am ion love with my Brunette though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Brunette really complements my skin and I am so in love with it!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2009)

^^In the picture, she looks like a doll Panda!  Definitely no 'rat'..  
My American Cocker Spaniel is sheding soooo much!  Especially now I have dark wooden floor, I can see everything (not my hair lol).  Yeah, Blonde and Redhead MSFs are pretty.. 

Just did a huge order with maiandjays, to take advantage of free shipping and 10% off $100 offer..  I blame lolly and Panda!!  And partly Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~OPI~
Diamond Dusk/Designer series lacquer in illuminate
Curry up Don't be late
Yoga-ta get this blue
Russian Navy
Done out in Deco
Princess Rule
Tickle My Francey
You don't know Jacques
Siberian Nights
Crepes Suzi-ette
Do you Lilac it

~China Glaze~
Blue Island Iced Tea
Watermelon Rind
Kaleidoscope Him Out

~Zoya~
Zara
Harmonie

Malia was sold out today Jeanette!!  Thanks to my friend, who delayed up my order, otherwise I could have bought this last week!!!  I am going to kill her!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^In the picture, she looks like a doll Panda!  Definitely no 'rat'..  
My American Cocker Spaniel is sheding soooo much!  Especially now I have dark wooden floor, I can see everything (not my hair lol).  Yeah, Blonde and Redhead MSFs are pretty.. 

Just did a huge order with maiandjays, to take advantage of free shipping and 10% off $100 offer..  I blame lolly and Panda!! * And partly Jeanette *



_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_~OPI~
Diamond Dusk/Designer series lacquer in illuminate
Curry up Don't be late
Yoga-ta get this blue
Russian Navy
Done out in Deco
Princess Rule
Tickle My Francey
You don't know Jacques
Siberian Nights
Crepes Suzi-ette
Do you Lilac it

~China Glaze~
Blue Island Iced Tea
Watermelon Rind
Kaleidoscope Him Out

~Zoya~
Zara
Harmonie_

 








  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Malia was sold out today Jeanette!!  Thanks to my friend, who delayed up my order, otherwise I could have bought this last week!!!  I am going to kill her!_

 
Oh noo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe the seller will get it back in stock soon? I am sure we can enable you to buy some more to get free shipping again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope some (or all) of my ordered nailpolishes arrive tomorrow.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_ 
Oh noo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe the seller will get it back in stock soon? I am sure we can enable you to buy some more to get free shipping again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope some (or all) of my ordered nailpolishes arrive tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The seller said it might take 1-2 weeks and sometimes up to 1 month with Zoya stuff.  Knowing my luck, it will get in stock soon after my stuff is shipped


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_The seller said it might take 1-2 weeks and sometimes up to 1 month with Zoya stuff.  *Knowing my luck, it will get in stock soon after my stuff is shipped*



_

 





 So.. should I cross my fingers for it not being in stock till May?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes please Jeanette!  That would make me feel much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just applied Pink of Hearts 2.  I feel so 'proper' with this shade..  Almost 'miss too goody shoes', which I usually am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I need to funk this up.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

Today I got a huge envelope full of fun stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It must be the "good mail" karma because I went to the post office to send some goodies to friends and later I went again to send some stuff (from college) that I sold on ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*HK*
- Big Bow l/s
- Popster TLC

Done with HK now.. check!

*from the perm line*
- Angel l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Subculture l/l
- Duo adhesive
- #217
- #239
- #129 SH
- Paradisco e/s


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Yay!!  Nice haul, Jeanette!!

My haul this week is not makeup related - a Tefal frypan, new TV and a ceramic heater. I also have $250 Harvey Norman voucher and wish they sell MAC in there lol.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have one more haul today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




50 ml of 70% alcohol
and
50 ml of 95% alcohol

It is pigment pressing time soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non makeup haul today was wine (red and white), asparagus and chocolate.


----------



## Brie (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ make sure you show us how it goes, i really want to give it a go!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_ 
I have one more haul today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




50 ml of 70% alcohol
and
50 ml of 95% alcohol

It is pigment pressing time soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you mention 'pigment pressing'..  I was going to say, Jeanette, you must love your alcohol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Lucky you mention 'pigment pressing'..  I was going to say, Jeanette, you must love your alcohol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 Oh I do! 

But I prefered a glass (well ok.. three) of wine yesterday when I pressed my first four pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh sambibabe, I see you discovered the nail polish swatch thread. My condolences to your wallet.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh sambibabe, I see you discovered the nail polish swatch thread. My condolences to your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh you noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I was looking at Rose Romance swatches and saw the thread.. WTF?  Where have I been?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh you noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I was looking at Rose Romance swatches and saw the thread.. WTF?  Where have I been?_

 
I did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This thread is really dangerous though.. I could spend hours in there.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Jen - you are positively EVIL for introducing me to Specktra. I've spent a fortune! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh yes, I am evil, but you knew that a long time ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I recived two paints:

Chartru and Deep Shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still trying to finalise my list for an Urban Decay CP in the next couple of days


----------



## *lolly (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ 
Just did a huge order with maiandjays, to take advantage of free shipping and 10% off $100 offer.. I blame lolly and Panda!! And partly Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~OPI~
Diamond Dusk/Designer series lacquer in illuminate
Curry up Don't be late
Yoga-ta get this blue
Russian Navy
Done out in Deco
Princess Rule
Tickle My Francey
You don't know Jacques
Siberian Nights
Crepes Suzi-ette
Do you Lilac it

~China Glaze~
Blue Island Iced Tea
Watermelon Rind
Kaleidoscope Him Out

~Zoya~
Zara
Harmonie_

 
NICE haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's the 10% off promo?? I don't think I got that


----------



## jrm (Apr 8, 2009)

Clearly I need to be sick more often, because I came back to my desk after a few days off and lo-and-behold .. four packages waiting for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Openning up .. I found ... 





Redhead MSF, Blonde MSF
Lightscapade MSF, Northern Light MSF
New Weed Fluidline, Sweet Strawberry Lipglass, Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass, Rich Ground Fluidline

... ahhhhhh .. So happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Only two more packages to arrive and then I think I'm gonna have to stop buying for a bit .. lol .. ​


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This thread is really dangerous though.. I could spend hours in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Yeah, before I placed my nail polish order, I looked up OPI swatches and found Scrangie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Her nails annoy me - they look perfect
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 
_NICE haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's the 10% off promo?? I don't think I got that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Yeah, maiandjays had that promotion just for the weekend, I think. If you spend over $50, then you get 5% off and 10% off for over $100.  So I spent hours trying to think of what nail polished I wanted, just to qualify $100 lol..  At least I got 16 nail polishes for Aussie $135

LOL Jenna, I feel bad saying this, but hope you get sick again soon


----------



## dormick (Apr 8, 2009)

I too got 4 nail polishes today - all China Glaze

Watermelon Rind, Grape Juice, Devotion and Adoration

I've now introduced some girls at work to head3toe beauty.  I'm sure they'll be regretting it soon!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2009)

Woohoo dormick!! What do you think of Watermelon Rind?  I can't wait for mine to arrive..


----------



## *lolly (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dormick* 

 
_I too got 4 nail polishes today - all China Glaze

Watermelon Rind, Grape Juice, Devotion and Adoration

I've now introduced some girls at work to head3toe beauty. I'm sure they'll be regretting it soon!_

 
How are the shipping rates with H2T? They have a good collection of China Glaze and Essie at cheap prices that I want to take advantage of!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 8, 2009)

I got a few packages today too!! My swap parcel arrived with a BNIB Porcelain Pink and some REALLY thoughful extras - an OPI lacquer in Cha-Ching Cherry - this is HOT - my hubby loves it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND a Gucci by Gucci mini - super super generous swapper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also got my 2nd Blonde MSF and my 1st Redhead MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And there was another parcel with my Light Flush!!! 

I am thinking about placing an 8ty8beauty order - has anyone purchased from the before? There ChG is like $2.50US and their OPI is only $4.50US - just wondering about tax and shipping if I'd still be better with maiandjays?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, before I placed my nail polish order, I looked up OPI swatches and found Scrangie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Her nails annoy me - they look perfect*



_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Clearly I need to be sick more often, because I came back to my desk after a few days off and lo-and-behold .. four packages waiting for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Openning up .. I found ... 





Redhead MSF, Blonde MSF
Lightscapade MSF, Northern Light MSF
New Weed Fluidline, Sweet Strawberry Lipglass, Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass, Rich Ground Fluidline

... ahhhhhh .. So happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Only two more packages to arrive and then I think I'm gonna have to stop buying for a bit .. lol .. ​_

 
Wow fantastic haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dormick* 

 
_I too got 4 nail polishes today - all China Glaze

Watermelon Rind, Grape Juice, Devotion and Adoration_

 





 Enjoy your new nailpolishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dormick* 

 
_I've now introduced some girls at work to head3toe beauty.  I'm sure they'll be regretting it soon!_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I got a few packages today too!! My swap parcel arrived with a BNIB Porcelain Pink and some REALLY thoughful extras - an OPI lacquer in Cha-Ching Cherry - this is HOT - my hubby loves it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND a Gucci by Gucci mini - super super generous swapper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also got my 2nd Blonde MSF and my 1st Redhead MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And there was another parcel with my Light Flush!!! 

I am thinking about placing an 8ty8beauty order - has anyone purchased from the before? There ChG is like $2.50US and their OPI is only $4.50US - just wondering about tax and shipping if I'd still be better with maiandjays?_

 
Wow a really generous swapper!

Why don't I have a backup of an empty 15 pan palette at home? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or two?
I wish I could press some more pigments today.

Oh.. and no nailpolishes arrived today.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I am thinking about placing an 8ty8beauty order - has anyone purchased from the before? There ChG is like $2.50US and their OPI is only $4.50US - just wondering about tax and shipping if I'd still be better with maiandjays?_

 
  Ooooh, do they have any OPI designer series ones?  I love the glittery ones!   A couple of month ago, I emailed them about the shipping cost and it was quite reasonable.  I think he said $10 - $12 for 5 bottles?  You can email them and ask before placing an order.  I just didn't order anything from them this time, because they were out of stuff that I wanted. 

Jeanette, you have gorgeous nails too!  When I was looking through all those nail polish swatches, I was admiring your nails and my mouse kept on pressing the 'thanks' button.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Clearly I need to be sick more often, because I came back to my desk after a few days off and lo-and-behold .. four packages waiting for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Openning up .. I found ... 



​ 

Redhead MSF, Blonde MSF


Lightscapade MSF, Northern Light MSF


New Weed Fluidline, Sweet Strawberry Lipglass, Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass, Rich Ground Fluidline​


... ahhhhhh .. So happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Only two more packages to arrive and then I think I'm gonna have to stop buying for a bit .. lol ..​
_

 
sweet haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ooooh, do they have any OPI designer series ones? I love the glittery ones! A couple of month ago, I emailed them about the shipping cost and it was quite reasonable. I think he said $10 - $12 for 5 bottles? You can email them and ask before placing an order. I just didn't order anything from them this time, because they were out of stuff that I wanted. 
._

 
Not sure about the DS, but they do have all the other collections - I just wasnt looking for DS when I went there...LOL!!! I want to pick a few up, get another YDKJ while I'm at it - got to just LOVE that colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the tip on postage - I'm going to email them today


----------



## *lolly (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I am thinking about placing an 8ty8beauty order - has anyone purchased from the before? There ChG is like $2.50US and their OPI is only $4.50US - just wondering about tax and shipping if I'd still be better with maiandjays?_

 
I placed an order with them *8 weeks* ago... I still haven't received my order (my cc was never charged) and they haven't responded to a dozen emails I've sent about the progress of my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They must have forgotten about my order!

Alot of girls on the Nail Board @ MUA complain how poorly organized 8ty8 is and you can expect no or little correspondence from them... but they always received their order within 2-3 weeks from ordering (including international buyers).

Tom from 8ty8 quoted me the following shipping charges (this was 2 months ago so I'm not sure if they have changed) :

- 1-6 bottles of nail polish $15.00 US
- 7-12 bottles of nail polish $30.00 US

The above is quoted for Global-Priority Mail International, the most basic one - without tracking or insurance.

HTH! I might just have bad luck with them but if you do put in an order let us know how it goes!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2009)

Panda, I went to 8ty8beauty to check out and their online shop is closed.  But now after reading lolly's post, maybe it is not such a good idea to place an order with them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How about Head2toebeauty?


----------



## dormick (Apr 9, 2009)

To be honest I haven't tried it yet, but it's such a gorgeous dark green.  I'm sporting the grape juice at the moment.  The glitter is so delicious!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Woohoo dormick!! What do you think of Watermelon Rind? I can't wait for mine to arrive.._


----------



## dormick (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I paid about $11 US for 4 nail polishes, but I believe you can get up to 6 polishes for the same shipping cost.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_How are the shipping rates with H2T? They have a good collection of China Glaze and Essie at cheap prices that I want to take advantage of!_


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ Thanks dormick!  I know.. I want to grab all the colours from Kaleidoscope range - I just love bling bling nails


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_I placed an order with them *8 weeks* ago... I still haven't received my order (my cc was never charged) and they haven't responded to a dozen emails I've sent about the progress of my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They must have forgotten about my order!

Alot of girls on the Nail Board @ MUA complain how poorly organized 8ty8 is and you can expect no or little correspondence from them... but they always received their order within 2-3 weeks from ordering (including international buyers).

Tom from 8ty8 quoted me the following shipping charges (this was 2 months ago so I'm not sure if they have changed) :

- 1-6 bottles of nail polish $15.00 US
- 7-12 bottles of nail polish $30.00 US

The above is quoted for Global-Priority Mail International, the most basic one - without tracking or insurance.

HTH! I might just have bad luck with them but if you do put in an order let us know how it goes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Panda, I went to 8ty8beauty to check out and their online shop is closed. But now after reading lolly's post, maybe it is not such a good idea to place an order with them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about Head2toebeauty?_

 
Thanks guys!!! Thats all I need to know!

I wont bother with them - I dont have time to chase people for stuff and with the free priority ship with maiandjays I am just going to keep buying there. They have a slight higher point sale price - but that is totally negated with the shipping when we buy 10+ ~ as some of us already know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was SO pleased with the service I got from them and will go back! I am chasing down Strawberry Fields - they dont have it atm


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Jeanette, you have gorgeous nails too!  When I was looking through all those nail polish swatches, I was admiring your nails and my mouse kept on pressing the 'thanks' button. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No mail yesterday and today is a holiday but I have hope for tomorrow. 
My current nailpolishes want some new company!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 10, 2009)

^^ If I get to visit MAC on Monday, I am planning to stop by at DJ and check out OPI display.  Apparently they have new stock and I also noticed with my last visit that they had some of the shades that maiandjays didn't have.  Do you ladies ever pay full price and buy OPI polishes here?


----------



## *lolly (Apr 11, 2009)

^ I've only did it once, but other than that I'm pretty patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off topic here, but did anyone have a Grand Duo haul?? I'm still contemplating whether I should get a couple (moonriver and light over dark). Are they HG material?? Because I'm kinda broke atm and I only want to get stuff that I'd actually use on a regular basis!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ Hmmm.. Yes 'patience' is the key.. Hope I can hold off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought 5 of GD mineralised blushes.  Do you have Soft & Gentle MSF?  If you have it, then perhaps you don't need Moon River.  I don't know much about Light over Dark as it is the one that I don't have, out of GD.  I think CatsMeow has it?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 11, 2009)

Lol I didn't realise you got so many GD Nat!! I got sucked in by Moon River even though I wasn't going to get it at first..


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lol I didn't realise you got so many GD Nat!! I got sucked in by Moon River even though I wasn't going to get it at first.._

 
 Yeah, I am a sucker for MES and MB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How is the studying going?  It is such a beautiful day outside..  A perfect day to stroll around Chapel St!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_^ I've only did it once, but other than that I'm pretty patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off topic here, but did anyone have a Grand Duo haul?? I'm still contemplating whether I should get a couple (moonriver and light over dark). Are they HG material?? Because I'm kinda broke atm and I only want to get stuff that I'd actually use on a regular basis!_

 
I havw light over dark, its AMAZINGLY pigmented, its crazy. Its a perfect bronzer type colour for me (im nc15), its the only GD i got, and i love it


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't ya just love it when you leave MAC with one of the big bags? I hauled for my kit today, I got

Brule e/s
All The Glitters e/s (so friggin pretty!)
Sable e/s
Shale e/s
Silver Ring e/s

Studio Fix fluid NC15, NW25, NW35

Also popped into Gorgeous Cosmetics and picked up a 4 e/s pallet and 2 lippies and I ordered the coastal scents 28 neutral e/s pallet (thank Jen, I'd been eyeing it off on their wesbite for weeks).

So I think I'm good for bridal for a while!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 11, 2009)

Go go Robyn!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 11, 2009)

The part 1 of my nailpolish haulus maximus that I ordered a while ago arrived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*OPI*
Breathe Life (twice)

*nocti*
Nip Tuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*ZOYA*
Zara
Shivon
Kalista
Mieko
Cyma
Richelle
Raven


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 12, 2009)

^^ I only bought two of the Grand Duo blushes and to me they arent HG material..

I got Moon River and Intenso.  Btw - it may be the differences in skin tone but I dont find Moon River and Soft & Gentle anything alike...


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 12, 2009)

just a quick one, how long does it averagely take to get a parcel from the us? thats is assuming a private seller has already posted it.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 12, 2009)

^^ It's usually between 1-2.5 weeks


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I only bought two of the Grand Duo blushes and to me they arent HG material..

I got Moon River and Intenso. Btw - it may be the differences in skin tone but I dont find Moon River and Soft & Gentle anything alike... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeap, to me, they are similar. I use them when I just want some shimmery sheen on my face without giving any colour.  On my hand, Moon River looks very close to Blonde MSF (light side), but Blonde enlarges my pores, not Moon River or S&G.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_The part 1 of my nailpolish haulus maximus that I ordered a while ago arrived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*OPI*
Breathe Life (twice)

*nocti*
Nip Tuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*ZOYA*
Zara
Shivon
Kalista
Mieko
Cyma
Richelle
Raven




_

 
 Nice haul, Jeanette!!   Never heard of nocti..

How is Zara? I can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## melmaha (Apr 13, 2009)

Had a great experience at Myer Melbourne counter today - called up to confirm that Colour Ready and Sugarsweet were being released today, and the lovely guy that took my call offered to put a few things on hold for me, because he said the collections were selling very well.

So...I went in this afternoon and picked up the Prep and Prime Transparent Powder and MSF in Perfect Topping <3 Great service and I can't wait to go back there!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ooh I didn't realise Colour Ready was out today! I didn't even see the stand for it at Myer Melbourne haha.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Nice haul, Jeanette!! *  Never heard of nocti.*.

How is Zara? I can't wait for mine to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Nuff said! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Two sellers on ebay that sell ZOYA have nocti and Nip Tuck caught my eye immediately!

I posted this yesterday in the nailpolish swatch thread. What an insane color (in a positive way)!






It is a bit darker in real light.. my camera couldn't get the color right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't used Zara yet but either it or Breathe Life will be on my nails after Nip Tuck.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 13, 2009)

That's hot!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 13, 2009)

ok, that is just sucky that the stores were open in Melb but not in Adelaide... I have to wait for tomorrow morning for my sugarsweet fix... (yes, I am going in before work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








 Nuff said! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Two sellers on ebay that sell ZOYA have nocti and Nip Tuck caught my eye immediately!

I posted this yesterday in the nailpolish swatch thread. What an insane color (in a positive way)!






It is a bit darker in real light.. my camera couldn't get the color right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't used Zara yet but either it or Breathe Life will be on my nails after Nip Tuck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 OMG, Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I second Simplyenchantin - it is freakin' HOT!!

Doncaster Myer didn't get SS today, so my MUA is holding a few stuff for me till Thursday night.. They are:

Peppermint Patti n/p x 2 (one for my American friend)
Penny s/s
Tasty t/g

Today I got:
Swish e/s
Honey Lust e/s
Romp e/s
OPI My Private Jet - yes, I paid a full, Aussie pricing for this


----------



## *lolly (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_OPI My Private Jet - yes, I paid a full, Aussie pricing for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol I see you couldn't hold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice haul btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks to everyone on their opinion about the Grand Duos - I think I'm going to pass, and save up for Colour Craft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SS hits Adelaide tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I probably won't make it to a counter until maybe the weekend. Will anyone be picking up the MSF's I can't decide whether they're worth it or not?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 13, 2009)

^^ I am planning on hitting the counter first thing tomorrow morning.  Or at lunch if I cant haul my ass outta bed on time to get to the city before work (I start at 10am).


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

^^ Yes lolly - I was determined to buy one OPI - just couldn't wait 1-2 weeks for my n/p haul to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panda, does your My Private Jet looks like this at all? (pic from scrangie.com)




I know my My Private Jet is new formula - it looks more brownish grey! Nothing like this


----------



## Ximovana (Apr 13, 2009)

- MAC Foundation in NC20 (Studio Sculp)
- MAC Powder in NC20 (Studio Fix)
- Artdeco Camouflage Stick in green
- Artdeco concealer normal
- Artdeco eyebrow-pencil
- fake lashes (P2)
- e/s-creamestick in gold/bronze (P2)
- Garnier chapstick
- white Kajal (Maybelline)
- Sticker for my nails (uma)
- Nail Art Pen (uma)
- 2 nailpolishes (essence)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor Nat!! I B2M'd for Sweet Thing and Bubbles today.. I actually really wanted Lollipop Lovin but my mum thought it was nothing special and far too pale on me hehe. I liked the MSF's but I feel like I don't use the ones I already have so why load up on more!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

I totally agree simply!  How do you like your Bubbles? Did you go to Melbourne MAC?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yes lolly - I was determined to buy one OPI - just couldn't wait 1-2 weeks for my n/p haul to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panda, does your My Private Jet looks like this at all? (pic from scrangie.com)




I know my My Private Jet is new formula - it looks more brownish grey! Nothing like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I take this back!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just need to take a torch with me everywhere and remind myself how pretty this looks!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 13, 2009)

^^ just make sure you stand out in bright sunlight all day


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

^^ LOL..  Yeah, I have been sitting under a halogen downlight for some reason


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 13, 2009)

halogen downlights are wonderful... especially with diamonds


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

^^ Oh Jen, I just have no idea what you are talking about. Can I borrow your diamond, so I can see what you are on about?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 13, 2009)

hahaha which ones do you want m'dear?  My engagement ring, wedding ring or the one I wear on my right hand which has approx half a carat in it? ;-)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

Just send them altogether Jen, I will take a good care of them! *gone to find replacement cubic zirconia*


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 13, 2009)

Haha you lot are funny! Yeah Nat, went to MAC in Myer Melbourne!! BTW that dark nailpolish is also incredibly amazing. Since I get my nails done I feel like there's no point in buying nailpolish but wow they are all so pretty


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 13, 2009)

So yesterday and over the long weekend I got:
From Chanel:
Bronze universal
Exceptionale Mascara

From MAC:
Penultimate liner
Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone
Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
Impassioned l/s
Beguile Brow Set
#20 Lashes
Speak Louder Creemesheen
Powerpoint Pencil in Engraved
MAC Wipes


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Haha you lot are funny! Yeah Nat, went to MAC in Myer Melbourne!! BTW that dark nailpolish is also incredibly amazing. Since I get my nails done I feel like there's no point in buying nailpolish but wow they are all so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the city store!!  Now I don't have any excuse to hang out in the city, I really miss going there!   I know.. those nailpolishes are so pretty, aren't they?  Check out the nail polish swatches, when you get bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

miss_bailey, what did you think of Refined Zone?


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Melbournites - does the PRO store on Chapel usually have a good stock of empty blush and 15 pan eye shadow pallettes?

I'm heading to Melbourne this weekend for a mate's 30th, so I have limited time to stuff around... maybe I'll ring to check if they have any in stock...


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah they do, Ali!  You can always ring and ask them to put some on hold for you.  Hey, check out Canteloupe blush, while you are there!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 13, 2009)

Cool!

Canteloupe blush, what's that??


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

^^It is a PRO blush - very pretty peachy shade!


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 14, 2009)

just got back from the city with my haul...
aquavert
cakeshop shadestick (i like this, it is frosty but i dont mind frosty)
butternutty shadestick
i b2m'd for lollypop lovin and OMG i love it perfect everyday shade for me and the green is super pretty
perfect topping msf (mine has very few lavender veins but thats what i wanted and although people have said it doesnt show up im nw20 and it gives me a nice light peachy glow coz of the extra coral veins)
prep and prime line filler- yes im only 21 but  i have shocking fine lines around my eyes bleh this stuff will hopefully help hide them i tried it out on my hand and the difference was amazing
prep and prime transparent power (going to compare it to my invisable set)
.... and another 182 this is my 3rd kabuki (now have 2 182s and an inglot im addicted to them)

i completly forget to pick up the penultimate liner... i havent used it b4 anyoe here think its a must have? ill may possibly head back 2moz to pick it up.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey tana, did you swatch Red Velvet shadestick? Not good?
You're from Adelaide aren't you? If so, what was the stock like at Myer? Did they have a lot?

I was thinking of B2M for lollipop lovin.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 14, 2009)

I really like the penultimate when I cant be bothered with fluidline.. I don't do well with eyeliner pencils on my top lashline coz it goes everywhere hehe.

BTW RE: stock.. when I B2M'd yesterday I got the last Bubbles l/s. Don't know how it's going with the rest of them.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey tana, did you swatch Red Velvet shadestick? Not good?
You're from Adelaide aren't you? If so, what was the stock like at Myer? Did they have a lot?

I was thinking of B2M for lollipop lovin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I hauled! I hauled!  Sorry.... I had a good day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to answer your question Ali - I really liked Red Velvet s/s, it swatched quite evenly and smootly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was glad that I purchased it in the clearance bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In fact, I was quite happy I have all of the shadesticks on the way to me, I wasnt disappointed with any of them!

The only things I was interested in looking at were the shadesticks, MSF's, and Sugarshot.  I didnt even bother swatching the other e/s or the lipglosses.

Sugarshot was a typical lustre when I swatched it, but I liked the colour and I knew that people had given mixed reviews as to whether this was a good/bad lustre so I figured I would take my chances and pick this one up.  I was sooooooooo glad that I did!!  I swatched mine on the way home in the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it was much nicer - closer to a frost than a lustre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also picked up Lollipop Loving as  B2M - that was a peachy no-brainer shade for me.

Out of the MSF's my clear preference was for Perfect Topping which was confirmed when I swatched this one.  I said to the MA that I wanted one with lots of lavender so we proceeded to go through the drawer to pick out which one I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We got all the way though and the last one in the drawer (right at the back) was absolutely LOADED with lavender... only one small cream patch, and some peachy veins through it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was soooooooooo happy!!!!!!!!  Swatched it on the way home too and got _plenty_ of colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love the texture of this MSF as well - absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other thing I picked up was the Line Filler from Colour Ready.  I swatched this and liked how it felt on my skin so figured for AUD$35 I would give it a go


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 14, 2009)

yep im in adelaide, i swatched red velvet it was a nice colour with a creamy texture but I have really bad redness so i avoid any red or dark pinks at all costs even around my eyes, they make me look like i have hayfever!!

I dont think they had alot of stock, one of the girls was flicking through the book where they list stock numbers and I saw a lot of 20's. There were also a few people there for the collection.

(but just on another note colour ready is available at DJ's so at least you can get that there if myers run ot)


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_yep im in adelaide, i swatched red velvet it was a nice colour with a creamy texture but I have really bad redness so i avoid any red or dark pinks at all costs even around my eyes, they make me look like i have hayfever!!

I dont think they had alot of stock, one of the girls was flicking through the book where they list stock numbers and I saw a lot of 20's. There were also a few people there for the collection.

(but just on another note colour ready is available at DJ's so at least you can get that there if myers run ot)_

 
I'm the same - I've tended to ignore redidsh eyes because I end up looking sick. But I thought Red Velvet might actually look nice with a blue/green e/s over the top to make it more purple. I don't think I'll get it tho. 

I've got Cakeshop s/s coming my way (should be here today) so I think I'll only B2M for Lollipop Lovin' l/s and that's it, if anything, for this collection. Rose Romance looks pretty niiiiice - might save my pennies for that instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20s? whoa. I find that suprising given the collection is only at Myer.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I'm the same - I've tended to ignore redidsh eyes because I end up looking sick. But I thought Red Velvet might actually look nice with a blue/green e/s over the top to make it more purple. I don't think I'll get it tho. 

I've got Cakeshop s/s coming my way (should be here today) so I think I'll only B2M for Lollipop Lovin' l/s and that's it, if anything, for this collection. Rose Romance looks pretty niiiiice - might save my pennies for that instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20s? whoa. I find that suprising given the collection is only at Myer._

 
Red Velvet is nice though, especially paired with purple shadows


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

I didnt see the stock of the e/s and shadesticks, but when I was going through the drawer for the MSF's they had about 20-30 of each colour.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 14, 2009)

The MSF's felt awesome. You are enabling me to purchase an MSF, Jenny


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_The MSF's felt awesome. You are enabling me to purchase an MSF, Jenny _

 
Michelle - you should know by now that I dont enable.. I educate


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 14, 2009)

Lies!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lies!_

 








Watch out Jenny, Michelle has sharp nails!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_








Watch out Jenny, Michelle has sharp nails!_

 
hahaha that's ok I wear stilettos


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 14, 2009)

hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been away over the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got some nice stuff today!! 

Petticoat
Brunette
Sugarrimmed
Big Bow
Lucky Tom depot
and I got a BB mascara that I havent had before and am keen to try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all had a lovely weekend!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello panda!

Is this your second our your third Brunette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The mailman wasn't here yet.. I hope he has something nice for me today too.


----------



## dormick (Apr 14, 2009)

I want this!  The colour is so gorgeous.  Thanks for your swatches by the way.  Love going to your blog!


Two sellers on ebay that sell ZOYA have nocti and Nip Tuck caught my eye immediately!

I posted this yesterday in the nailpolish swatch thread. What an insane color (in a positive way)!






It is a bit darker in real light.. my camera couldn't get the color right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't used Zara yet but either it or Breathe Life will be on my nails after Nip Tuck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hahaha that's ok I wear stilettos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. I only wear thongs to work!  Not the bum floss kind though.

Damn, left the laptop charger at work and now I have limited power left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really need a desktop.

Jeanette, you have a blog?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 14, 2009)

Hellooooo haul! *squees*

Today part two of my nailpolish haulus maximus arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zoya
- Juno
- Ginger
- Irine

China Glaze
- Pink-Rox-E

OPI
- Kinky In Helsinki

and then some MAC!
- 187
- 222
- 109
- 168
- 180
- Moss Scape p/p






Yes I have a blog - for pictures and swatches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The link is in my signature.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. I only wear thongs to work! Not the bum floss kind though._

 
ok, I seriously laughed when I read this on my phone (via email)... I had to show hubby - he just smiled, chuckled and shook his head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Jeanette.... holy hell you HAVE been hauling!!!!!!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh no Jeanette - where the heck did you get Pink Rox-E from?  I have been looking for that shade!  Nice haul!

How embarrassing for me, MrsMay!!!!


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 14, 2009)

lol cant believe you girls are all still up, im doing hwk so boring


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh no Jeanette - where the heck did you get Pink Rox-E from? I have been looking for that shade! Nice haul!

How embarrassing for me, MrsMay!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nah, dont be embarrassed!! I'd prefer that he knows I'm talking to *real* people online!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_lol cant believe you girls are all still up, im doing hwk so boring_

 
I'm always up and around Specktra


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 14, 2009)

ZOMG did anyone else notice that lollypop lovin doesnt have the limited edition triangle next to it online? does that mean it's now permanent? that would be so awesome. (unless of course its a stuff up ten my excitment is for nothing)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_lol cant believe you girls are all still up, im doing hwk so boring_

 
I am a night owl - never go to sleep before 2am!  
Really.. I just bought a coffee machine, so made a first cuppa.  Oh boy, even the strength 4 coffee is so freakin strong, I am lightheaded now (lighter than usual).  Guess who is going to stay up all night? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_Nah, dont be embarrassed!! I'd prefer that he knows I'm talking to *real* people online!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Really? Does he think so?  So now I can safely ask what you are wearing right now?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_ZOMG did anyone else notice that lollypop lovin doesnt have the limited edition triangle next to it online? does that mean it's now permanent? that would be so awesome. (unless of course its a stuff up ten my excitment is for nothing)_

 
huh.  so it does. go figure.

I know the MA was saying that St Germain was perm here now but she didnt say anything about Lollipop Loving!!  I might have to give them a call tomorrow to see what they say...  Didnt even think to ask!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_ZOMG did anyone else notice that lollypop lovin doesnt have the limited edition triangle next to it online? does that mean it's now permanent? that would be so awesome. (unless of course its a stuff up ten my excitment is for nothing)_

 
 Wish I am as excited about Lollypop Lovin... I should have known my lips don't gel with Lustre finish lippies


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Really? Does he think so? So now I can safely ask what you are wearing right now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
black skirt and black & white top.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wish I am as excited about Lollypop Lovin... I should have known my lips don't gel with Lustre finish lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should be happy then... it's a glaze


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_black skirt and black & white top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm French maid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_You should be happy then... it's a glaze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same shit, different smell. 
Really, it looks like lustre finish on me!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh no Jeanette - where the heck did you get Pink Rox-E from?  I have been looking for that shade!  Nice haul!_

 
ebay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



r93 has it right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I educate too.. you know?


----------



## Brie (Apr 14, 2009)

I just ordered 

Smashbox travel smudger brush

SMASHBOX Fusion Soft lights in sunset

Hybrid 2 in 1 Luminizing
Primer

MAC Brush 219SE

SMASHBOX Photo Finish Balance

MAC Brow Shader Malt Auburn

MAC Paint Stick White

all for $200 AUS with express post!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I might go back for Perfect Topping and Lollipop Lovin.. and has anyone tried Impassioned? I'm wondering how bad it would look on me haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I think I might go back for Perfect Topping and Lollipop Lovin.. and has anyone tried Impassioned? I'm wondering how bad it would look on me haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I got Impassioned last year and only wore it once.  It is really pretty!  A bit like Lustering: watermelon pink!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 14, 2009)

You're gonna make me go try all those bright scary colours, aren't you Nat


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're gonna make me go try all those bright scary colours, aren't you Nat _

 
 What am I supposed to say?  I don't educate.. I ENABLE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have nice lips, so might as well make a statement with bright lippies


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 14, 2009)

<3 u Nat hehe


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL.. It is not like your everyday-wear-it-to-uni lippy shade, but as if you make your MAC purchase based on that


----------



## 34macfan (Apr 14, 2009)

Clinique Superfit deep caramel $ 20.50
Clinique Blending powder in transparent 4 $19.50
Estee lauder pure color gloss in 
Candy $18.00
Star Pink $18.00


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ I don't, Nat LOL. Maybe Lustering will be nice. I will have to have a session with Kira


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 15, 2009)

yayyyy my emote blush and tan p/m arrived today emote is the perfect contour colour for me i wish they'd repromote it


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 15, 2009)

i received my goodies today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was suprised at how silver Cakeshop s/s is! haven't been able to play yet - will tomorrow tho! i guess they do refer to it as 'pewter' so it shouldn't be so suprising.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello panda!

Is this your second our your third Brunette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The mailman wasn't here yet.. I hope he has something nice for me today too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL, that made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its my second Brunette, but the Redhead's that arrived today were numbers 2 and 3....LOLOL!!!

My postie came today again with some nice stuff ~

Lightscapade - from here on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glissade from ebay

All these came from a super fabulous lady and good friend in the Uk ~
Redhead's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fashion Mews
Big Bow (another one - damn this beautiful colour!!!)
On The Prowl

And I got a Merrily today in an MUA swap!!! WOOO... since my last one grew legs I have no idea where it went this particular parcel made my day


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

I really need to get a Brunette MSF! Still waiting for my Coastal Scents pallate which should be here any day now!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 15, 2009)

My SS haul FINALLY CAME omg.. I was getting annoyed haha.

Dear Cupcake e/s
Aquavert e/s
Lemon Chiffon s/s
Red Velvet s/s
Cakeshop s/s
Just Dessert l/g (this looks SOOOO pretty in the tube I don't want to open it)

YAY!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 15, 2009)

Today I hopped down to Myer Melbourne and scored:

Peppermint Patty nail polish >_<

Aaaand I was walking along today near work and happened to poke my head into a nail salon and lo and behold they had a few China Glaze polishes. I got: 

Rain Storm - really really pretty blue! Yayy


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_My SS haul FINALLY CAME omg.. I was getting annoyed haha.

Dear Cupcake e/s
Aquavert e/s
Lemon Chiffon s/s
Red Velvet s/s
Cakeshop s/s
Just Dessert l/g (this looks SOOOO pretty in the tube I don't want to open it)

YAY!_

 
 LOL yay! Enjoy


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 15, 2009)

I received a parcel at work today...

Lemon Chiffon shadestick and 1/4 jar white chromaline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could have done with the lemon chiffon shadestick this morning when I did my sugarsweet look lol...


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 15, 2009)

How is the chromaline Jen? Is it soft or firm? I was thinking of the white one as a base??


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_How is the chromaline Jen? Is it soft or firm? I was thinking of the white one as a base??_

 
It's beautiful and soft and feels like it would make a fantastic base


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 15, 2009)

i have all the chromlines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because i facepaint. not all are eyesafe buuuut the white and black ones are awsome bases ive heard some people have had trouble blending them out because the set quickly but on all the people ive done facepainting/bodyart or my own makeup never experianced any problems (and the white realllly makes brights pop)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

I was playing with purple one while talking to simplyenchantin and repunzel and it dried so quickly!  Stained my hand too!  Imagine if I played with it on my eyes!  Hello bruises..


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 15, 2009)

Huge arse haul today!

-Lollipop Lovin' (B2M)
-Perfect Topping MSF
-Prep+Prime Refined Zone
-Prep+Prime Line Filler
-Clear Brow Set
-Viva Glam VI SE lipstick
-Viva Glam VI SE l/g
-Perioxide l/g
-Blonde MSF

And YAY Im getting my haircut tomorrow


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Huge arse haul today!_

 
LOL.. nice haul!!

Finally found a nail polish that has my name on it.. How sucky is that it is such a fugly colour!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Zoya Natalie.  Image from ebay


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 15, 2009)

That IS ugly. Find one for me


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Here you go simplyenchantin!!
Zoya Michelle


----------



## dearcupcake (Apr 15, 2009)

weekend haul
Girl About Town l/s (B2M)
Creme De La Femme (B2M)
Pink Poodle l/g
Nymphette l/g
Stars and Rockets e/s
Buff P/B

SS and then some haul expected to be at my house today! (it says shipped! yayayyy!)

Beauty Marked e/s
All That Glitters e/s
Bitter e/s
Nocturnelle e/s
Oyster Girl l/g
Min E/S duo- Illusionary/Burning Ambition
Dear Cupcake e/s
Aquavert e/s
MSF- Perfect Topping
S/S Cake Shop
S/S Lemon Chiffon
S/S Red Velvet
Espresso e/s

it's my birthday present to myself and I've been saving for this!! (luckily my budget for future collections hasn't exceeded this much!)
cant wait to have a play!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ Nice haul, dearcupcake! 

OMG, my 16 nail polish haul arrived just now, which I wasn't expecting till next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *gone to rip open the packging*


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey cupcake, let me know what you think about Perfect Topping, I haven't seen it in person yet but I've been thinking about getting it.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Robyn!

Here's a pic of my perfect topping and some pics of me wearing it yesterday...


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Jen! Lovin blue on ya again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's makes your skin really iluminous, dammit now I'll need to go buy it! I think I'll keep my eye on the clearance bin first, I'm picking up a few CP's from Michelle this weekend from SS so I should be content to play with them first


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 16, 2009)

I got a Perfect Topping from the clearance bin yesterday Robyn so keep your eye out!

And nat, my nailpolish is prettier than your nail polish


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_And nat, my nailpolish is prettier than your nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





  I totally agree!
It is okay.  From today, my name is Zara.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol nice one! So my friend is coming over and we're going to the pro store and I will challenge Kira to find me a nice hot pink lipstick LOL!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ Oh cool!  Have fun! I challenge you to try Chatterbox!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 16, 2009)

Chatterbox is on Smart Poppy at the moment for $23.

Nat I think you got stitched with your nail colour, it looks like tomato soup!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jen that Perfect Topping is gorgeous on you!!!! I got two of them, one looks similar to yours with loads of colour - really pretty!!!

No haulin parcels for me today, but I bought a few dazzleglasses from ebay - vie veneto and Rue D Rouge and Local Colour from another seller. I'm thinking about picking up Internationalist as well, but I am going to pass on Roman Holiday and maybe Eurobeat as well.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Nat I think you got stitched with your nail colour, it looks like tomato soup!_

 
 How awful for Zoya to come up with such an ugly colour for Natalie. Even though I would love to own a nail polish that has my name on it, not this one!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 16, 2009)

Mad dash into the city for mini haul...
Prep+Prime line filler (better work dammit) 
Lollipop Loving l/s

Dunno whether I will fall in love with Lollipop Loving or not given I'm anti-lustre l/s and this is a glaze...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wanted to get NW20 Studio Sculpt concealer but both Myer and DJs are out! Boo! They've been outta stock for weeks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and non-makeup related, I bought a pair of tartan T.U.K pumps. Sick.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Mad dash into the city for mini haul...
Prep+Prime line filler (better work dammit) _

 
I didn't see any lines!!
Ohh Tartan pumps =


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I didn't see any lines!!
Ohh Tartan pums = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Haven't used it yet! 

I'm hoping it will minimise my 'concentration crease' - line in between my eyebrows. I frown when I concentrate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need to become more daft because that line is getting worse!!

Yeah those pumps are going on their maiden voyage in Melbourne this weekend at my mate's 30th!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_





 Haven't used it yet! 

I'm hoping it will minimise my 'concentration crease' - line in between my eyebrows. I frown when I concentrate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need to become more daft because that line is getting worse!!

Yeah those pumps are going on their maiden voyage in Melbourne this weekend at my mate's 30th!_

 
I thought such lines can only be fixed by Botox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  After that you will frown no more!  I think I am going to get Refined zone.. Being an oily girl is good in a way that I don't get much lines, but I have huge pores!!

That would be a fun thing to do on 30th birthday!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I thought such lines can only be fixed by Botox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After that you will frown no more! I think I am going to get Refined zone.. Being an oily girl is good in a way that I don't get much lines, but I have huge pores!!

That would be a fun thing to do on 30th birthday!_

 
Yeah but then I'd end up like Nicole Kidman - she can't even smile anymore, she's a freakin patchwork quilt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Jen, the Myer girls had Snob l/s in the SS collection and there was no trace of Saint Germaine anywhere...


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Oh and Jen, the Myer girls had Snob l/s in the SS collection and there was no trace of Saint Germaine anywhere..._

 
ok, that's just weird...

hmm well I came back from lunch today and I had _five_ parcels sitting on my desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I received:

Artdeco e/s base from a lovely German specktrette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Shadesticks in:
Shimmermint
Gentil Lentil
Cedarrose
Corn x2 (one was BNIB)
BNIB Pixel paint (backup)
1/2 jar clear sky blue pigment
Nightfish fluidline
Gentle MB
Dainty MB
Sunpepper vial
Spiced Chocolate quad

told y'all I'd been hauling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: this haul was signed for by our fellow Specktrette jrm and delivered to my desk


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 16, 2009)

Whoa. Haul envy.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wowza Jen!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 
told y'all I'd been hauling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Call me a big mouth, Jen you also got Dazzleglasses, SS Shadesticks and Urban Decay stuff! Nuff said..
DALEY!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 16, 2009)

You've been really busy with hauling, Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yay for the Artdeco base!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Call me a big mouth, Jen you also got Dazzleglasses, SS Shadesticks and Urban Decay stuff! Nuff said..
DALEY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





You forgot the stuff my sister is getting me from the US (MUFE foundations etc, and hopefully MAC Trip palettes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daly bought a Ducati - he cant complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You've been really busy with hauling, Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yay for the Artdeco base! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Oh yeah, very busy hauling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you soooooooooooooooo much!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 16, 2009)

My other package arrived today!!

Lucky Tom quad
Fleur Power blush
190 brush







Oh and I got translucent powder as well as studio fix powder in the right colour this time.. I hope!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 16, 2009)

Today I ended up with Chanel Vendetta nail polish and MAC Prep + Prime Refined Zone. OMG its tiny! Can't wait to try it though


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





You forgot the stuff my sister is getting me from the US (MUFE foundations etc, and hopefully MAC Trip palettes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I didn't forget - you already mentioned it here!  But somehow not the ones I mentioned earlier.  I feel obliged to inform everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gosh, I hate My Private Jet on me - I look FAT in this!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Today I ended up with Chanel Vendetta nail polish and MAC Prep + Prime Refined Zone. OMG its tiny! Can't wait to try it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You probably only need a tiny bit.. I used to use Benefit Dr Feelgood for the pores, so it'd be interesting to try the MAC one.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I didn't forget - you already mentioned it here!  But somehow not the ones I mentioned earlier.  I feel obliged to inform everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Gosh, I hate My Private Jet on me - I look FAT in this!*_

 











No nailpolish mail today.


----------



## *lolly (Apr 16, 2009)

Today I got my NYX haul from Cherry Culture:

- Jumbo eye pencils: black bean, milk, pots and pans and slate.
- Round lipsticks: strawberry milk, orange soda, frappuccino, narsiccus (forget how to spell that one lol) femme, tea rose, indian pink, peach and doll.

And I also received 4 nail polishes today from a lovely girl from MUA (we agreed to swap one nail polish for another but instead she said she sent me an extra 3 bottles of nail polish that she doesn't use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I got: China Glaze - For Audrey, OPI - Yoga-ta get this blue, OPI - Lincoln Park After Dark and China Glaze - Flying Dragon.

AND another little parcel containing Myth l/s and C-thru l/g that I purchased from the clearance bin for an awesome deal!! Came up to $30AUD for both items including shipping!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still expecting my nail polish haul to arrive from maiandjays anyday now and also my sugarsweet haul


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_











No nailpolish mail today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I don't think MPJ suits my skintone!  Shockingly, my mum thought it looks gorgeous though! I swore she'd say it looks too dark and vampy lol

Hugs Jeanette!  You need a break from n/p deliveries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to try Yoga-ta get this blue - it looks gorgeous in the bottle!  Actually, I think I am going to try DS Illuminate first.. It looks amazing in the bottle! 

lolly- you ordered your nail polish before I did!  It should arrive today!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, I don't think MPJ suits my skintone!  Shockingly, my mum thought it looks gorgeous though! I swore she'd say it looks too dark and vampy lol

*Hugs Jeanette!  You need a break from n/p deliveries*





I can't wait to try Yoga-ta get this blue - it looks gorgeous in the bottle!  Actually, I think I am going to try DS Illuminate first.. It looks amazing in the bottle! 

lolly- you ordered your nail polish before I did!  It should arrive today!_

 





 But but but I am still waiting for 7 nailpolishes.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 But but but I am still waiting for 7 nailpolishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Damn! What are they?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Damn! What are they?_

 
*Orly*
Golden Halo
Midnight Star
Angel Face

*China Glaze *
For Audrey x 2 (one for a friend and one backup)

*Essie*
Sexy Divide

*OPI*
Kreme De La Kremlin


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

^^Are Orly and Essie any good?
My sofa is finally coming today after waiting for the last three months.  I can wait for sofa, but I don't think I could wait that long for cosmetics stuff.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 16, 2009)

I know what you mean, I go nuts waiting for make up packages.


----------



## jrm (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hmm well I came back from lunch today and I had five parcels sitting on my desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: this haul was signed for by our fellow Specktrette jrm and delivered to my desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And boy was I overcome when the postie kept handing packages over for you!  ... A feeling of surprise, envy, jealousy and wonder at what you'd gotten *this* time .. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..

I was so disappointed you weren't at your desk when i dropped them off .. I wanted to know what you got .. LOL ..

You know, I've never really thought about what bad enablers we are of each other ... hmmm .. oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My only recent haulage has been:
MUFE HD Foundation #115
MUFE HD Powder

Though, having used it - I'm wondering if I don't need to try out some of their other products, I'm simple _stunned_ how much more flawless _and_ natural this product is on my skin than the previous foundation I'd been using (MAC Select NW15).  Even better, it doesn't seem to fade very quickly or cake around my mouth which the Select used to have a tendency to do.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 16, 2009)

I've just ordered my first EVER dazzleglass (and dazzlelash for that matter!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sad, isn't it? lol

Bare Necessity d/g
Black Black d/lash
Star Brunette d/lash
Smolder e/k

I'm gonna pick up Date Night and Baby Sparks at some point too...


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_My only recent haulage has been:
MUFE HD Foundation #115
MUFE HD Powder

Though, having used it - I'm wondering if I don't need to try out some of their other products, I'm simple stunned how much more flawless and natural this product is on my skin than the previous foundation I'd been using (MAC Select NW15). Even better, it doesn't seem to fade very quickly or cake around my mouth which the Select used to have a tendency to do._

 
Yep.. I really love my MUFE foundations..  So much that I didn't even have any urge to go and try Studio Sculpt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MUFE rocks!  I also love their Star & Diamond powders, glitter liners (totally different feel to UD & Pearlglide liners) and HD primers.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_I've just ordered my first EVER dazzleglass (and dazzlelash for that matter!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sad, isn't it? lol

Bare Necessity d/g
Black Black d/lash
Star Brunette d/lash
Smolder e/k

I'm gonna pick up Date Night and Baby Sparks at some point too..._

 
Yay about Dazzlelash!  I have been using it since last November and love it. I don't know why is it taking so long to release here!


----------



## jrm (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yep.. I really love my MUFE foundations..  So much that I didn't even have any urge to go and try Studio Sculpt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MUFE rocks!  I also love their Star & Diamond powders, glitter liners (totally different feel to UD & Pearlglide liners) and HD primers._

 
I'm really dying to try out the HD Primers, but Media Make-up doesn't seem to offer them for sale.  I'm also kinda wondering how they compare to the 'corrective bases' and whether they'd do the same sort of job (I'm really thinking I want to try out a quality primer, I wasn't that impressed with the MAC Prep+Prime).

It really sucks that it's so hard getting hold of MUFE products in Australia


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm so over primers


----------



## jrm (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I'm so over primers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just received an email from Media Make-up here in Adelaide saying that they've just received MUFE HD Primers, but that they're not on the web store yet.... so maybe that solves my dilemma


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 17, 2009)

Yay! Ok so apparently my msg was too short.. *is adding some letters*


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Just received an email from Media Make-up here in Adelaide saying that they've just received MUFE HD Primers, but that they're not on the web store yet.... so maybe that solves my dilemma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
About time!
Make sure you do your primer selection test on MUFE site.. I bought Green one, even though I was matched with Blue one and of course MUFE knew what they were talking about lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_Yay! Ok so apparently my msg was too short.. *is adding some letters*_

 
 huh?


----------



## jrm (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_About time!
Make sure you do your primer selection test on MUFE site.. I bought Green one, even though I was matched with Blue one and of course MUFE knew what they were talking about lol._

 
MMmm .. only dilemma I'm having with the MUFE website HD diagnostic for primer is whether I'm considered 'light' or 'very light' caucasian; I'm a #115 (ivory) in the HD Foundation, but they don't really give an indication based on that!

I would have gussed I'd be a blue than a green, and the website sorta goes along with that (green for 'very light' and blue for 'light') but yeah - don't really wanna purchase the wrong one!

I guess the other option, based on their site, would be to go neutral which should cover me either way (but provide no correction - not sure I need it anyway?)


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG, you girls have been busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ Daly bought a Ducati - he cant complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, he DEFINITELY cant complain!! LOLOL!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ 
Gosh, I hate My Private Jet on me - I look FAT in this!_

 





 wtf? LOL, this has to be the strangest thing I've heard about this colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Today I got my NYX haul from Cherry Culture:

- Jumbo eye pencils: black bean, milk, pots and pans and slate.
- Round lipsticks: strawberry milk, orange soda, frappuccino, narsiccus (forget how to spell that one lol) femme, tea rose, indian pink, peach and doll.

And I also received 4 nail polishes today from a lovely girl from MUA (we agreed to swap one nail polish for another but instead she said she sent me an extra 3 bottles of nail polish that she doesn't use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I got: China Glaze - For Audrey, OPI - Yoga-ta get this blue, OPI - Lincoln Park After Dark and *China Glaze - Flying Dragon*.

AND another little parcel containing Myth l/s and C-thru l/g that I purchased from the clearance bin for an awesome deal!! Came up to $30AUD for both items including shipping!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still expecting my nail polish haul to arrive from maiandjays anyday now and also my sugarsweet haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome Lolly!!! Its always nice to get super great stuff in a swap - there are some REALLY generous swappers out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That Flying Dragon is on my wishlist too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a parcel today too - and I was excited for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NARS Sin
French Cuff
OPI Lincoln Park After Dark
OPI Double Decker Red
OPI Italian Love Affair


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey panda - been wondering where you've been!


----------



## Brie (Apr 17, 2009)

Mum just picked up Peppermint Patti for me on her way out of getting her hair done (she gets it done at the Myer salon)

Going to paint my nails tonight!!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

CatsMeow,  Panda has been preparing for the upcoming hibernation by ordering lots of stuff online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panda - yeah I am weird - you should know by now! LOL.. I have humongous pale hands and MPJ makes them bigger and paler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think browns flatter my hands at all actually. I just applied DS Illuminate, which is the most gorgeous shade I've come across, but then without the light, it looks like menopausal brown to me. 

jrm, I reckon you'd be light. Very light would be Nicole Kidman light?  Blue one is really nice.. It brightens your complexion without making you look like Casper.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey panda - been wondering where you've been! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe, I'm here, just been busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hubby is away atm so I have animals and all sorts of things to do by myself and that keeps my busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have another litter of kittens due pretty much now so I have been keeping an eye on my girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_CatsMeow, *Panda has been preparing for the upcoming hibernation by ordering lots of stuff online*





Panda - yeah I am weird - you should know by now! LOL.. I have humongous pale hands and MPJ makes them bigger and paler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think browns flatter my hands at all actually. I just applied DS Illuminate, which is the most gorgeous shade I've come across, but then without the light, it looks like menopausal brown to me. 
_

 











 OMFG ~ that made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are horribly right though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have bought a few things, swapped a few things, and waiting for them to come now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe

Awww, Nat thats no good on MPJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Menopausal brown sounds icky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe trade it for something nicer


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 17, 2009)

^^Brie you are going to LOVE Peppermint Patti!! >_< I've had it on for 2 days and have been getting so many comments. It's really gorgeous - I'm thinking I might need another bottle.

And thanks for the heads up on Cyber Emporiums NARS sale!! I just ordered Taj Mahal, Mounia and Liquid Sky eye shadow.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^*Are Orly and Essie any good?*
My sofa is finally coming today after waiting for the last three months.  I can wait for sofa, but I don't think I could wait that long for cosmetics stuff._

 
They are not here yet and they would be my first Essie and Orly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But... a friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 send me a surprise package with the nailpolishes we ordered together and a lot of surprise goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The ordered nailpolishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*China Glaze*
- Sexy In The City
- Watermelon Rind
- Orange Marmelade
- Raspberry Festival
- Rodeo Fanatic
- Midnight Ride
- Gussied Up Green
- Branding Iron
- Red Stallion
- Cowgirl Up

The surprise goodies:

*OPI*
- Royal Rajah Ruby
- Romeo & Joliet

*Stila* (my first Stila ever!)
- e/s 14 carat
- e/s indigo
- e/s lemon
- e/s lamé

*Clinique*
- l/s Chocolate Ice
- l/s Bamboo Pink


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 17, 2009)

my first mac haul


----------



## Tracey82 (Apr 17, 2009)

Rockin26 - Do you mind if I ask how much coastal scents is charging you for postage.  I went to place an order tonight and the only International postage it would let me choose was $51 US.  I only live in Queensland and can't believe that the postage would be that much for 1 palette  (88 shimmer eyeshadow palette).


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 17, 2009)

all from my cco: 
so ceylon msf, gentle mineralized blush, pleasantry mineralized blush, word of mouth trio, 192 brush...what do you guys think?


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 17, 2009)

wait wait wait.. CCO? in aussieland??? where do you live?


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 17, 2009)

^^No I dont think she is downunder with us ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice haul though! I would LOVE a CCO here!!

Your haul was awesome too!! I didnt get Tippy and am starting to think maybe I should have


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 17, 2009)

aw man i got all excited!
I haven't used Tippy yet but i swatched it and it's very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm loving the penultimate and the TLC though! i tightlined in like under a minute.
Very happy!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_ 











 OMFG ~ that made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are horribly right though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have bought a few things, swapped a few things, and waiting for them to come now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe_

 
LMAO..  I didn't even have to GUESS, Panda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are supposed to collect food and shelter stuff for hibernation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda* 
_Awww, Nat thats no good on MPJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Menopausal brown sounds icky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe trade it for something nicer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, it is Illuminate, not MPJ.  MPJ makes me fat, remember? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Perhaps if my hands were not yellow-toned, it might have looked better.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 17, 2009)

I wish I could take good pictures now but it is so dark outside.. maybe I will try some pictures with flash but.. wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just did my nails with Pink-Rox-E from China Glaze and one nail with Cassi from ZOYA and they are nearly identical! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The shimmer of Pink-Rox-E is a tad bigger and the color is a tiny tiny TINY bit more pink but otherwise.. they are the same! 

Well.. now I have some sort of a backup of either Pink-Rox-E or Cassi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








edit: Good lighting for 5 minutes! Finally I could make some pics!






Pink-Rox-E on the left and Cassi on the right.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

Ahhh that is gorgeous!!  I want a gorgeous peachy pink polish like that RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ahhh that is gorgeous!!  I want a gorgeous peachy pink polish like that RIGHT NOW!!_

 





 So my evil plan worked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink-Rox-E is kinda harder to find so Cassi is a great alternative and I even like the texture of Cassi a bit better.


----------



## darkorchid (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow that polish is GORGEOUS! *adds to already obscene np lemming list*


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 So my evil plan worked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink-Rox-E is kinda harder to find so Cassi is a great alternative and I even like the texture of Cassi a bit better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But,but, but Jeanette! You also said you educate, not enable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I wonder Princesses Rule is similar?  Is it obsurd to change your nail polish shade everyday?  Or is it a silly question?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*But,but, but Jeanette! You also said you educate, not enable*








I wonder Princesses Rule is similar?  Is it obsurd to change your nail polish shade everyday?  Or is it a silly question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well *puts on angelic face* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes I do both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Normally I change my nailpolish every three or four days because it starts to chip. Sometimes even after one or two days when I was cleaning something and forgot to wear gloves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But with all the nailpolishes we buy.. maybe we should start to change it every day or we will never use them up!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_maybe we should start to change it every day or we will never use them up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know!  All my finger and toe nails are taken.. My dog wears nail caps.. I am going nuts!  Hubby's nails look awfully tempting


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know!  All my finger and toe nails are taken.. My dog wears nail caps.. I am going nuts!  *Hubby's nails look awfully tempting*



_


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_I'm really dying to try out the HD Primers, but Media Make-up doesn't seem to offer them for sale.  I'm also kinda wondering how they compare to the 'corrective bases' and whether they'd do the same sort of job (I'm really thinking I want to try out a quality primer, *I wasn't that impressed with the MAC Prep+Prime).*

It really sucks that it's so hard getting hold of MUFE products in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Urgh me too, didnt like it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I got a sample of the NARS primer and OMFG AMAZING! Im getting my CP girl to get me one from the US.

Its so good - it literally grabs onto your foundation and makes it last soo long! Im now wearing foundations I have lying around that I had written off because they didnt last long enough


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 17, 2009)

so you guys know it's only a matter of time until I break out my nailpolishes and get back into that, right?

you're all a bad influence (looks at Nat & Jeanette)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

^^^ But MrsMay,  It was Panda and Jeanette, who instigated this whole nailpolish seduction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am innocent!

Anyhoo, since I am here..  Again that hormonal brown Illuminate from yesterday, but under halogen light.  Please excuse dry cuticles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- I did housework all day yesterday!


----------



## *lolly (Apr 17, 2009)

Yay I got my nail polish haul from maiandjays yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got China Glaze - Shocking Pink on my toes right now, love it! I have a fetish for neons on my toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure what to put on my tips though... I feel that I should leave them bare as I have a meeting/presentation with a group of very very conservative men (I will be the only female present!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on Wednesday!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ But MrsMay, It was Panda and Jeanette, who instigated this whole nailpolish seduction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am innocent!

Anyhoo, since I am here.. Again that hormonal brown Illuminate from yesterday, but under halogen light. Please excuse dry cuticles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- I did housework all day yesterday! 



_

 
You are soooo not innocent Nat!!

I went and looked at this in DJ's today... I quite liked this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today the only make-up item I bought was the refined zone P+P from MAC.  I went in for that, and left with only the one thing.  I also went into Inglot and swatched but wasnt feeling anything so didnt buy...  I was truly surprised!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_so you guys know it's only a matter of time until I break out my nailpolishes and get back into that, right?

you're all a bad influence (looks at Nat & Jeanette)_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ But MrsMay,  It was Panda and Jeanette, who instigated this whole nailpolish seduction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  I am innocent*!_

 








  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Anyhoo, since I am here..  Again that hormonal brown Illuminate from yesterday, but under halogen light.  Please excuse dry cuticles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- I did housework all day yesterday! 



_

 
Hmmm it looks tempting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_*Yay I got my nail polish haul from maiandjays yesterday*





I've got China Glaze - Shocking Pink on my toes right now, love it! I have a fetish for neons on my toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure what to put on my tips though... I feel that I should leave them bare as I have a meeting/presentation with a group of very very conservative men (I will be the only female present!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on Wednesday!_

 





Good luck with the presentation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_You are soooo not innocent Nat!!

I went and looked at this in DJ's today... I quite liked this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Today the only make-up item I bought was the refined zone P+P* from MAC.  I went in for that, and left with only the one thing.  I also went into Inglot and swatched *but wasnt feeling anything so didnt buy*...  I was truly surprised!!_

 
This is quite shocking!


----------



## annegal (Apr 18, 2009)

So this month I did some hauling as a birthday present to myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perfect Topping MSF
Cakeshop Shadestick (which I'm still not sure about)
Blacktrack Fluidline
Forever Green Powerpoint
Navy Stain Powerpoint
Shroom e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Amber Lights e/s
Bronze e/s

By the time I got round to wanting Lollipop Loving, I was sorely disappointed because Myer has run out and I'm not about to order online and pay crazy shipping for one lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Yay for birthdays!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_You are soooo not innocent Nat!!

I went and looked at this in DJ's today... I quite liked this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today the only make-up item I bought was the refined zone P+P from MAC. I went in for that, and left with only the one thing. I also went into Inglot and swatched but wasnt feeling anything so didnt buy... I was truly surprised!!_

 
Wow.. Your DJ had Designer Series?  DJ I go to, only has current, regular colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lucky you!






 MrsMay, I think you are getting ready for Colour Craft and start saving already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My haul today.. 
Penny s/s
Tasty t/g
Peppermint Patti x 2 (one for a friend)
Sugar Shot e/s (did not planned to get this)
Viva Glam VI SE l/s (did not planned to get this either - soooo pretty!!)
4 HK pigment samples (again lol..)

I also went back to grab SS postcard and apparently there is none.  So I jokingly said I would take the display and the manager said she will save the display for me!  At the end, I found out she meant the promo picture, not the whole display RACK, but still.. Any freebies from MAC, I will take.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 18, 2009)

I always ask them for the cardboard cut outs and they wont give them to me lol!

I took mum to Inglot today so she could get pretty eyes and as usual I got sucked in by cheapo eyeshadows

I got:

A silvery one
A greeny/olive one that's kind of like Henna but not really
A dark purple with sparkles
and a nail file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I went a bit crazy on Cyber Emporium with the NARS stuff.. free express shipping, yay!

Sometime soon will be arriving:

Bloodwork l/g
Boogie Nights l/g
Risky Business l/g
All About Eve e/s duo
Catfight l/s (nice name haha)

<3 to everyone


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 18, 2009)

^^ Haha.. Yeah, I think they are saving it for me for the first & last time, because the manager kept on saying they are not supposed to do that blah, blah.. Who'd know?

What a great description, simplyenchantin - NOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't stand my NARS shadows.. If I lived in the state, I would have return them all and get something else.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for telling me that.. NOW lol j/k Nat. I went to Mecca and tried it before I ordered it and looked at reviews on MUA. Both the colours in that duo are almost identical nudes. I think they will be good to chuck in my bag and do my make up elsewhere when I have no time as all my neutral MAC shadows are in palettes! I'm often lazy as you know 

I'll take photos of the inglot shadows later just for you!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 18, 2009)

Panda, I can see you are lurking here!!!  Come out!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




simplyenchantin, I say 'stuff' for everything, because I get lazy and forgetful.. We would be perfect for MAC description department LOL..'Buy silvery stuff thingo!'  MUAs were dressed in purples to promote VG..  I want to try the look, but no Seedy Pearl - meh!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 18, 2009)

Talking about being forgetful..
I also bought Refined zone today and just tried it on my existing makeup.  Wow!!
Tasty t/g is so pretty too.. Even though I spent so much money today at MAC, I am so happy (I should be worried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 18, 2009)

i live in new jersey ..sorry if i'm on the wrong post or something ..


----------



## Brie (Apr 19, 2009)

I forgot to add last week i was after a cheapie scrub for my face and i picked up Garnier Pure 3 in 1 Wash Scrub and Exfoliate
and i've been finishing it off with just an Avon Purifying astringent and i have to say its working, i have BAD pores and they aren't as noticable who would have thought???


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_But,but, but Jeanette! You also said you educate, not enable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I wonder Princesses Rule is similar?  Is it obsurd to change your nail polish shade everyday?  Or is it a silly question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Princess Rule has more of a baby pink base and no peach if that helps Nat!
I like to use it over the top of already light pink nails ,like OPI's Pinking of You or my all time favourite Mod About You. If you dont have Mod about you, you neeeeed it!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 19, 2009)

does a brand new dishwasher count as haulage?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 19, 2009)

Go go Jenny!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL @ MrsMay.. You finally got it!
Does new tv count as well?  It is going back to the store, but oh well..


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 19, 2009)

Yup, I finally got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I went into Harvey Normans yesterday looking for a dining table and we saw they had a deal on dishwashers.... ended up paying $650 for a Haier dishwasher (was originally $899) and paid an extra $65 for 4 years extended warranty (was normally $99) so we ended up paying $715 for a dishwasher and 6 years warranty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it matches the handles on my oven and the colour of my fridge


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 19, 2009)

^^ Yay!!  So are you getting all new furniture?

I love my drawer dishwasher.. I have been using it everyday and now I wonder how I ever lived without it


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 19, 2009)

^^ no, we're keeping most of our old furniture, just getting bits and pieces that we didnt already own.

I wish we could afford a drawer dishwasher, but my budget couldnt stretch that far!! They are $1500!!  Plus the extra that we saved on the dishwasher can go towards the outdoor setting... I want a massive one that seats 10 people


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah we paid that much, but then they had free cutlery set offer worth $350 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The drawer is small enough to use for two of us -  I only used the bottom drawer ONCE!  It is the quietest dishwasher I ever had too lol..  Part from my MAC obsession, I realise I had another one.  I have a thing with hot air dried glassware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jen, yeah you need a huge outdoor setting!  You always have guest coming over, right?  Don't get the timber one though.. They scratch and wear out so easily


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ well done Nat!

Yeah, we are probably going to get a timber one but we will treat it often so the scratches dont show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For the amount we're planning on spending if we have to replace it in 5 years time that is fine


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 20, 2009)

I probably shouldn't be saying this because you already have one but we recently picked up a dishdraw system from the harvey normal wearhouse on south road for $700. I nearly wet myself and had to stop myself from taunting all the other shoppers with my great find


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 20, 2009)

Got my SS haul from Michelle yesterday, thanks again for that mate! I grabbed

Cakeshop s/s - What do I wear this with??
Lemmon Chiffon s/s
Aquavert e/s - wore it today as a simple colour wash, very pretty
Lollipop Lovin l/s

And when I got to my desk this morning I had a nice little surprise, my coastal scents 28 neutral pallet had arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loving this BIG TIME!

Yay for dishwashers!! I looooove mine


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

Housewives, the lot of you!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ well done Nat!

Yeah, we are probably going to get a timber one but we will treat it often so the scratches dont show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the amount we're planning on spending if we have to replace it in 5 years time that is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. True.. Everytime we had guests, I saw new scratches on the table and chairs, I swore not to get another timber settings.  Now we have an apartment, we can't even get one lol.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 
_I probably shouldn't be saying this because you already have one but we recently picked up a dishdraw system from the harvey normal wearhouse on south road for $700. I nearly wet myself and had to stop myself from taunting all the other shoppers with my great find_

 
 Holy shit Billy!  Is it Stainless Steel finish one?  That's a great find!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Housewives, the lot of you!_

 
LOL  I feel very housewifey today - I am doing housechores!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you please clean my room too, Mummy Nat?  Heheh. Good on you! You have a nice new apartment so keep it tidy <3


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah it is stainless steal, it isnt in yet though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they warehouse sells things that might be the last one in stock, ex display... our box was damaged which didnt exactly make me not want it


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Can you please clean my room too, Mummy Nat?  Heheh. Good on you! You have a nice new apartment so keep it tidy <3_

 
How did you know it was new?  *gone to check the surrounding bushes*
Really, I hate cleaning, but I am moving around as a form of exercise lol..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 
_Yeah it is stainless steal, it isnt in yet though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they warehouse sells things that might be the last one in stock, ex display... our box was damaged which didnt exactly make me not want it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Wow..  We went to the Harvey Norman warehouse here in VIC and they had the drawer dishwasher for $1500 (they sell it for $1650 now).  You've got the bargain there Billy!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess its the luck of the draw, one of their "deals" are rip offs though.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

Well it was new for you, so


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Well it was new for you, so _

 
Oh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 
_I guess its the luck of the draw, one of their "deals" are rip offs though._

 
I swear, I will never shop at Harvey Norman again. We bought a TV and it wouldn't switch on, so we had to pack it and got the replacement.  Then the 2nd one had a huge chip on the panel, so we had to pack it again and got another replacement. Unfortunately, that one also had a chip and scratches, so got our 4th replacement, this time we paid a bit more and got the bigger TV, thinking that a complete new batch won't have the same problem.  The new TV came with no protective strips, so obviously HN sent the one that was returned and of course that also had scratches and a crappy screen that shows white patches on black.  Thought we just had a bad luck with TVs..  We also bought a coffee machine from HN last week and they gave us a returned unit with broken protective padding and of course, broken coffee machine!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG! You are so much more patient that I would of been. Clearly Harvey didnt want you to have a TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only ever gotten the washer but everything else ive looked at in their stores everything has seemed like a bit of rip off :S Such poor form when they give you something that has clearly been returned by someone else. We had that at IKEA with a lamp, it was missing bolts and the bottom had clear wear on it


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_I probably shouldn't be saying this because you already have one but we recently picked up a dishdraw system from the harvey normal wearhouse on south road for $700. I nearly wet myself and had to stop myself from taunting all the other shoppers with my great find_

 
first I was like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and then like this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 mainly becuase my hubby didnt want to stop there cos it was on "the wrong side of the road for where we were going" but given our luck we wouldnt have found anything good there anyway

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_And when I got to my desk this morning I had a nice little surprise, my coastal scents 28 neutral pallet had arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loving this BIG TIME!

Yay for dishwashers!! I looooove mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Housewives, the lot of you!_

 
hell no!!  I'm trying to convince my hubby we need a cleaner for the new house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Yeah it is stainless steal, it isnt in yet though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they warehouse sells things that might be the last one in stock, ex display... our box was damaged which didnt exactly make me not want it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I swear, I will never shop at Harvey Norman again. We bought a TV and it wouldn't switch on, so we had to pack it and got the replacement. Then the 2nd one had a huge chip on the panel, so we had to pack it again and got another replacement. Unfortunately, that one also had a chip and scratches, so got our 4th replacement, this time we paid a bit more and got the bigger TV, thinking that a complete new batch won't have the same problem. The new TV came with no protective strips, so obviously HN sent the one that was returned and of course that also had scratches and a crappy screen that shows white patches on black. Thought we just had a bad luck with TVs.. We also bought a coffee machine from HN last week and they gave us a returned unit with broken protective padding and of course, broken coffee machine!_

 
wow Nat you guys had some serious bad luck with that TV!!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 20, 2009)

Mrs. May feel free to print the thread and keep it in your handbag for next time when he wont pull over and change lanes


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ hahaha I would but that would also show what I've bought


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_OMG! You are so much more patient that I would of been. Clearly Harvey didnt want you to have a TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only ever gotten the washer but everything else ive looked at in their stores everything has seemed like a bit of rip off :S Such poor form when they give you something that has clearly been returned by someone else. We had that at IKEA with a lamp, it was missing bolts and the bottom had clear wear on it_

 
Hubby can get the TV direct from the distributor, but apparently Harvey Norman is so desperate at the moment, they actually lost $150 by selling the TV to us and hubby can't get it at the same price either.  We bought dishwasher, fridge and washing machine from Good Guys as they were the cheapest..  They delivered the goods, installed them and took all the box away!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_wow Nat you guys had some serious bad luck with that TV!!!_

 
I am more worried that hubby might take away our old 40 inch TV from my exercise room and offer to buy me 22 inch instead. I am willing to put up with the shits.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_^^ hahaha I would but that would also show what I've bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Oh yeah.. You got that all covered!  Just print this page..   

Oh Jenny, you haven't been buying MAC stuff for awhile!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 20, 2009)

lol you girls are funny!
This morning three packages arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woo
-Noctural Plum piggie (swap)
-Too Dolly palette
-183 Brush (LOVVEE it! so soft!)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Today was a 25% off NIVEA cosmetics sale at the local drugstore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They have MAC Paint-ish Creamy Metal eyeshadows that they are d/c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and so I got two of them today before they are gone. 
Soft Gold and Metallic Rose. Now I only need Bright Copper and I will have them all.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 21, 2009)

My Vanity table arrived today - it is HUGE!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ Yay!!!

I dont know whether I posted this or not but yesterday I received a bag of 25 5g jars and an electro sky paintpot


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Yay, jars.. Um, that explains


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yay, jars.. Um, that explains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 22, 2009)

ok, so today I received two packages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Matisserie paint - gorgeous purple!
Pixel paint (a backup)
Graphito paint (a backup)
Elite e/s - OMG why havent I heard more about this e/s???? It is pure sex!! (it was a 2005 LE)
Go e/s
Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES - absolutely gorgeous colours!!!  The chocolate brown is soooo pigmented!
Ochre Style e/s


----------



## Brie (Apr 22, 2009)

my masquerade stuff and all cosmetic retailer arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and my new Betsey Johnson bag, all arrived so fast

and I'm STILL waiting on my 120 pallet and 20 pairs of eyelashes


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice haul Jen!  Love Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES..

Pic of the vanity table by the way.. It is a replica of Ikea table that is no longer in stock in Australia. Made with real wood, not laminated wood used in Ikea table though. 

Mirror from Ikea.. Waiting to be mounted on the wall soon and I also need a lamp/light from Ikea to go with this.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow Nat! What a beautiful vanity table! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesone haul too Jenny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My haul today.. nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still no new nailpolishes. 
They should have been here by now. They were shipped in the end of March. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*sits with Brie in the waiting corner*


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ok, so today I received two packages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Matisserie paint - gorgeous purple!
Pixel paint (a backup)
Graphito paint (a backup)
Elite e/s - OMG why havent I heard more about this e/s???? It is pure sex!! (it was a 2005 LE)
Go e/s
Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES - absolutely gorgeous colours!!! The chocolate brown is soooo pigmented!
Ochre Style e/s_

 
Hey Jen, post us a pic of Elite? I'm curious to know what it looks like now


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_My haul today.. nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still no new nailpolishes. 
They should have been here by now. They were shipped in the end of March. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*sits with Brie in the waiting corner*_

 
Awww.. The end of March?  Hope you get them soon!  Nothing worse than waiting for your parcels to turn up!  Meanwhile you can play with the Nivea ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, does anyone know YSL lippy prices by any chance?


----------



## Brie (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been waiting since then too !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways here's a pic of what has arrived 





swatches of masquerade shimmer creams (plan on using them as base, weird lipstick like formula, oh well too faced eyeshadow insurance seems to make anything not crease so ill test and see tomorrow)




prune. show pink. dark green

oh and my bag its so fricken adorable!!!!!!





and i can imagine will be funny whilst drunk as you can remove the phone handle (it snaps off)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Awww.. The end of March?  Hope you get them soon!  Nothing worse than waiting for your parcels to turn up!  *Meanwhile you can play with the Nivea ones*



_

 





 Yes!
I am thinking about the yellow one after the meeting today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you! I hope they will arrive soon because there is also a For Audrey as a gift for a friend in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_BTW, does anyone know YSL lippy prices by any chance?_

 
Here they are 25,50 EUR *ouch* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The bag is so cute, Brie!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

Would love to see your yellow nails soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, saw it was $34 on Sephora.. YSL lippy packaging is just unreal


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey Jen, post us a pic of Elite? I'm curious to know what it looks like now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















The texture on this e/s is unlike any other MAC e/s I have tried yet.... it is silky smooth and you get massive pigmentation!!  It's a Veluxe Pearl but I think they should have called this one "Super Veluxe Pearl" as it's so superior to the others!

They are re-releasing it in the neutral Trip palette this year and I am soooooooooo happy for that.  Hopefully my sister will pick that one up for me while she is overseas, if not I will have to hunt it down.  I am in love!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

^^I will have to make friends with anyone who is going overseas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love all those special duty free palettes.  I had two from Estee Lauder, but gave away to my mum, because I don't do EL anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Came to work extra early today, so that I don't miss the parcel sent by MrsMay (I love when you get sample jars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

3 x gorgeous Inglot pigments (#71 looks like Parrot?)
Rushmetal pigment
Royal Flush pigment
Blonde's Gold - my favorite and MrsMay got it just for my barfday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much Jen!!!!!!  I love you!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ you're very welcome hun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Isnt #71 absolutely gorgeous?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I reckon it's pretty close to Parrot - but maybe a bit more metallic?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ you're very welcome hun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isnt #71 absolutely gorgeous?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I reckon it's pretty close to Parrot - but maybe a bit more metallic?_

 
Yeah and #69 looks a bit like cooler version of Blondes Gold?  Wish they had Softwash Grey dupe!

For Myer one holders - Myer is giving out double points for TODAY only!!


----------



## Brie (Apr 22, 2009)

i saw that


         must resist just to earn points........lol


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

^^Apparently I only need 352 points to get another $20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lucky we are out of coffee, so I am going to Chadstone!
I am also getting YSL lippy - the last one apparently.. Now I will have to work out how to ditch hubby, so he has no idea what I am up to.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ send him to borders or something


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Yeah, Borders or JB..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He will hit the roof, if he ever finds out YSL lippy is $55!
If the lippy indeed looks like this model's, I am sold!


----------



## Brie (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Gosh that made me laugh....

My bf bought me makeup for my birthday this year, he had never bought it before. Now whenever i use it he says "be careful with that, that's expensive!" 

so now i don't think he minds about me buying o/seas now cause i say i save so much (which i do but lol anyways)


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 22, 2009)

Brie, could you let me know what you think about the two smashbox primers, im looking at the same two and i was going to just get both as well but id be interested in ur opinion


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_^^ Gosh that made me laugh....

My bf bought me makeup for my birthday this year, he had never bought it before. Now whenever i use it he says "be careful with that, that's expensive!" 

so now i don't think he minds about me buying o/seas now cause i say i save so much (which i do but lol anyways)_

 
Yeah everytime I remove my makeup at night, hubby says I shouldn't, so I could save on makeups for the next day


----------



## Brie (Apr 23, 2009)

i now crazy right!!!!

That is a beautiful colour!
reminds me of a deeper version of this





billy_cakes i think i like the hybrid better, i love the artificial light and the primer so it only makes sense to get it together. I love all their primers though!

forgot to add that most people don't like the glass bottle (doesn't bother me, i can get the rest out with my concealer brush,) the hybrid one comes in a tube


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

Ohhh that's pretty lippy, Brie!  Which one is that one?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

Come visit me Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Perfect Topping came today.

I must see this #71 dupe of parrot? I need to study.. desperate to run off to Inglot.. why havent I noticed it before.. !!


----------



## Brie (Apr 23, 2009)

you know those Mehron pallet's that are water activated, its from the tropical pallet.
i love those pallet's
Mehron Paradise 8 Colour Palette "Tropical" - eBay, Eye Shadow, Makeup, Beauty, Health. (end time 02-May-09 19:46:32 AEST)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ Oh, I bought the Pastel one from them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Come visit me Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Perfect Topping came today.

I must see this #71 dupe of parrot? I need to study.. desperate to run off to Inglot.. why havent I noticed it before.. !!_

 
I have to fly to Chadstone, right after work!  It is such a bummer that I am dressed as if I am about to go and harvest crops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah... I normally try to find MAC/MUFE dupes at Inglot, so I miss out all the good stuff.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

Why you miss out the good stuff?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ Sorry, I should have said - I get too busy trying to find the dupes, I tend to overlook other fab colours


----------



## *lolly (Apr 23, 2009)

Yay my Redhead MSF arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry I've been MIA ladies! I had a massive presentation that I had to revise for and finally got it over and done with yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, my nails have been bare until last night I put on OPI - Done Out in Deco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Still awaiting my massive MAC haul containing Studio Sculpt Foundation, Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing Powder (I think that's what it's called lol) and my SS goodies


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Come visit me Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Perfect Topping came today.

*I must see this #71 dupe of parrot?* I need to study.. desperate to run off to Inglot.. why havent I noticed it before.. !!_

 
I will try and do a swatch of it tonight for you hun


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 23, 2009)

Nothing. Besides some sales letters.. nothing again today. No nailpolishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am curious about the Parrot dupe too. With one of the MUFE star powders and one Kryolan Eye Dust it would be the third dupe.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

Love ya jenny <3


----------



## Tracey82 (Apr 23, 2009)

Been meaning to put this up for weeks, my haul:

Inglot Pressed Powder
Inglot Young Skin Foundation
inglot Bronzer
Inglot Pigment 60 - Purple
Inglot Pigment 22 - Purple with Gold
Inglot Pigment 50 - Pink with Gold
Inglot Pigment 36 - Cotton Candy Colour
Inglot Eyeliner Gel 74 - Purple
Inglot Lip Duo  - Cappuccino
Inglot Lip Duo - Blackberry

Just really getting into the makeup thing so this was a pretty big haul for me.  Just bought a Redhead MSF from a specktra person so really excited for it to come.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ What are your thoughts on Inglot's bronzer? I'm on the hunt for a bronzer for my kit and I need a new one for myself, I'm using the MAC one at the moment but it's a bit too sparkly for my liking. I was thinking about NARS Laguna but if I can get something just as good but a little cheaper I'd be a bit happier!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

lolly, you have gorgeous hands and nails! Done out in Deco looks lovely on you!

Jeanette, there is also MUFE #83 (I think), which is supposed to be a good Parrote dupe.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

I am arranging my stash tonight and took some photos of my lippies.  Gosh, I need help!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Sorry for the dark pictures!

My favorite storage system lol





Went crazy at $2 shop





MAC lippies





More lippies





MAC lippies are not my only obsession - other brands





Lipglasses





Dazzleglasses - 6 more coming!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 23, 2009)

ask and you shall receive...





Parrot on left, Inglot # 71 on right





Parrot on left, Inglot # 71 on right





MAC Silver Fog pigment on left, Inglot # 23 in middle, Inglot # 69 on right


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

I like Parrot better I think.. looks like more colour pay off and the inglot one is a tad more blue? I'll have to go swatch it in person on my hand hehehe. Thanks so much Jenny!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

I hauled yesterday!  Part from 110 capsules of coffee and soft pretzels (yumm)..

I bought Prep + Prime Line Filler (since it was sold out on-line)
and YSL Rouge Volupte in Peach Passion. 

OMG, this lippy is absolute love! I've never had such a pigmented lippy before!   If you loved the original Cremesheen promo pic (the one with the peach phone & nails), and went and tried Ravishing and got disappointed it wasn't the same peach lippy as the pic - this YSL is IT!

Peach lippies under natural light.  
From left: YSL, Myth, Shygirl, Ravishing and Lollipop Loving





Under halogen light


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2009)

My NARS haul came 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So excited!!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 24, 2009)

Pics??? ^^


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2009)

Sure! here you go:

Lipstick: Catfight
Eye shadow duo: All About Eve
Lipglosses top to bottom: Bloodwork, Boogie Nights, Risky Business


----------



## *lolly (Apr 24, 2009)

I got my last MAC haul (until Colour Craft!!) :



 
- Prep+Prime Transparent Setting Powder (a lot smaller then I expected!)
- Creme Cup Cremesheen l/s
- Saint Germain l/s
- Underage l/g
- Studio Sculpt Foundation
- Refined MSF
- Perfect Topping MSF
- Redhead MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (seperate purchase but thought I'd throw it in)

Here's me with both Refined MSF and Perfect Topping MSF lightly applied and holding my second baby boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (he's 8 weeks old! my first son is 4!)



 
Sorry for the poor quality of my photos, I took them with my mobile phone as my digital camera is recharging!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2009)

You look great for just having had a baby, totally gorgeous!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 24, 2009)

Lolly, you are 'glowing'


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2009)

I just bought 2 inglot pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




46 and 71

46 is purple with pink sparkles and 71 as Jen already pasted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually found another parrot-ish dupe that didn't have the yellow sheen that 71 did, I don't recall the number though!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ Thought you were studying!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 24, 2009)

My Nars arrived yayyyyyy!!!

I got:

Taj Mahal Blush
Mounia Blush
Liquid Sky e/s

Stopped by MAC this arvo and picked up some Cleanse Off Oil and I bought the most awesome studded, colourful, AMAZING mini skirt today and some new boots >_<


----------



## *lolly (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Sure! here you go:

Lipstick: Catfight
Eye shadow duo: All About Eve
Lipglosses top to bottom: Bloodwork, Boogie Nights, Risky Business




_

 
Where are you girlies getting your NARS goodies??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 24, 2009)

Another day another empty mailbox. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I needed to cheer me up and so I bought a backup of the little yellow sparkly nailpolish.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2009)

Cyber Emporium had a sale last weekend so that's where I grabbed mine. Otherwise NARS is totally out of my budget!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Another day another empty mailbox. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I needed to cheer me up and so I bought a backup of the little yellow sparkly nailpolish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Boo!!  Your package better turn up or else!!
That yellow sparkly n/p is a definite mood enhancing shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_Stopped by MAC this arvo and picked up some Cleanse Off Oil and I bought the most awesome studded, colourful, AMAZING mini skirt today and some new boots >_<_

 
 What type of boots did you get?  I need to get the flat heel ones!

I need to tie myself to the table or something, so I can't go to Myer tomorrow and grab another YSL lippy.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 25, 2009)

Aww no. Still no nailpolishes today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I bought them on the 24th of March so now they are on the way since one month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I got my Biotherm face care goodies today. I am almost running out and now I can use the cleanser and toner again without beeing scared.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ What type of boots did you get?  I need to get the flat heel ones!

I need to tie myself to the table or something, so I can't go to Myer tomorrow and grab another YSL lippy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^^I got some pretty basic black flat boots that you can wear up or scrunch down. They are actually temporary boots until the boots I really want are released this week or next week hehe!


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 25, 2009)

Im supposed to be doing project ten pan. Which is when you dont buy anything new untill yopu use up ten products you already have but i just couldnt help myself and bought Springsheen Blush and Base Light Paint.
Base Light is so gorgeous, how come it gets no love? Beautiful creamy gold.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought a pair of boots but I think I'm gonna give them back coz they're a bit big


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 25, 2009)

Use up TEN products? Omg lol. If I had to wait til I used up 10 products I'd probably miss 10 collections


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Use up TEN products? Omg lol. If I had to wait til I used up 10 products I'd probably miss 10 collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. If I used up 10 products, then I will have to spend money on the old stuff and less on the upcoming, NEW stuff


----------



## Tracey82 (Apr 26, 2009)

Rockin26 - The Inglot bronzer does have a bit of sparkle to it but I am probably not a good help as I have never tested the MAC one.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

Couldn't fight the temptation and got two more YSL lippies!  
If anyone is interested in what they look like, you can find them here at Temptalia:
Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte Lipstick is Phenomenal!


----------



## with.the.band (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Couldn't fight the temptation and got two more YSL lippies!  
If anyone is interested in what they look like, you can find them here at Temptalia:
Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte Lipstick is Phenomenal!_

 
Which colours did you pick up?! 

I only have on in #13 Peach Passion, and at the counter it seemed the only one that was really wearable because I can't pull off super dramatic colour on these lips! I'd really like to pick one a few more though because the formula is fantastic. 

This is my first venture into this haul thread! I normally try to avoid these because I already buy enough with the temptation, but... temptation is sweet!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey there with.the.band!

Isn't Peach Passion fantastic? I could wear it everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried to avoid all the pink shades, because I probably have 50 lipsticks in pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I decided to try them and they were different pinks (and that's what I told myself), different formula and texture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought #8 Fetish Pink and #9 Caress pink.  #9 was sold out at my store, so I had to grab it somewhere else!  It looked dark and uninteresting in the tube, but turned out to be really pretty, everyday wear kinda pink


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 27, 2009)

My massive CP haul arrived today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I got:
Urban Decay Deluxe palette
UDPP (larger size) x2 (one of these is for another Specktrette)
UD Cream Shadows in Delinquent (purple) and Mushroom (medium grey)
UD Glitter Liners in: Metalhead (Purple), Glam Rock (silver), Stage Dive (Peacock Green)
VIP 24x7 liner set
Shadesticks in: cakeshop, penny, butternutty
Dazzleglasses in: Goldyrocks, Utterly Posh & Stop!Look!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 27, 2009)

Ooooh lemme know how Goldyrocks d/g treats you, Jen!


----------



## Brie (Apr 27, 2009)

My 120 pallet and 20 pairs of eyelashes finally arrived today!!!

I just ordered stuff from catch of the day too!!

I've had such a lazy day, trying to set up a blog.... My computer skills are non-existent


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Couldn't fight the temptation and got two more YSL lippies!  
If anyone is interested in what they look like, you can find them here at Temptalia:
Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte Lipstick is Phenomenal!_

 

OMG I'm getting Forbidden Burgundy ASAP. It looks friggin amazinggggg!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Shit.  I shouldnt have clicked on that link!!!

I think I've fallen in love with Caress Pink, Forbidden Burgundy and Peach Passion.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

LMAO^^!  Jen, I just finished reading your hauls and noticed 'I've fallen in love..' post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am wearing Caress Pink today and managed to eat it off twice (too much talking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Yeah, spectrolite, I can totally see you with Forbidden Burgundy!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ lol yeah, even though I've fallen in love I dont think I can spend that much on a lipstick.

Hey - if anyone wants a review on any of the stuff I got today just let me know.

Nat - you talking too much?  noooooooo I would never believe that!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_My massive CP haul arrived today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I got:
Urban Decay Deluxe palette
UDPP (larger size) x2 (one of these is for another Specktrette)
UD Cream Shadows in Delinquent (purple) and Mushroom (medium grey)
UD Glitter Liners in: Metalhead (Purple), Glam Rock (silver), Stage Dive (Peacock Green)
VIP 24x7 liner set
Shadesticks in: cakeshop, penny, butternutty
Dazzleglasses in: Goldyrocks, Utterly Posh & Stop!Look!_

 
I put Mushroom in my cart and took it out as I grabbed Velvet Rope set.  Let me know what ya think! I think I want to grab 'weeds'.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ lol yeah, even though I've fallen in love I dont think I can spend that much on a lipstick.

Hey - if anyone wants a review on any of the stuff I got today just let me know.

Nat - you talking too much? noooooooo I would never believe that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Had to teach today, so talked non-stop for 7 hours!!

Tell me about it -  I am annoyed with my lipstick obsession!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But then I never go through a lippy, so oh well.  It is my HOBBY!! lol.

The pinks are probably dupable, but Peach Passion is something else. If it gets ever dc'd, I would go and buy a backup tomorrow!


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 27, 2009)

the OPI done out in deco nailpolish- is that LE? I have to have it. I shall raid the counter at work tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I put Mushroom in my cart and took it out as I grabbed Velvet Rope set. Let me know what ya think! I think I want to grab 'weeds'._

 
Just from a swatch I love it... it's the same colour as anti-establishment e/s or Silver (frost) pigment but with silver sparkles. I will try to take a pic tomorrow if I wear it as a base so you get the before and after pics.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_






 Had to teach today, so talked non-stop for 7 hours!!

Tell me about it - I am annoyed with my lipstick obsession!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then I never go through a lippy, so oh well. It is my HOBBY!! lol.

The pinks are probably dupable, but Peach Passion is something else. If it gets ever dc'd, I would go and buy a backup tomorrow!_

 
hehehe nothing like fishing for a bite there Nat!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Just from a swatch I love it... it's the same colour as anti-establishment e/s or Silver (frost) pigment but with silver sparkles. I will try to take a pic tomorrow if I wear it as a base so you get the before and after pics._

 
 Thanks Jen!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_hehehe nothing like fishing for a bite there Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Would I do that to you?  No way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I don't even know if you wear peach lips!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 27, 2009)

I kinda wear peach lips... I own both marquise'd and blow dry so they are kinda peachy...

hmm... I'm thinking I will play with the cream e/s in mushroom tomorrow with UD 24x7 liner in Zero.. see if it smudges on me


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Do you like your Ravishing l/s?

You don't curl your lashes right?  The only time 24/7 liner smudges on me is when I curl my lashes..  How about Lucky?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh I am so weak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From yesterday till today:

*MAC*
- Quietly p/g (fullsize)

*Lush *(my first Lush)
- Cupcake, face mask
- Mask of Magnaminty, face mask
- Bohemian Soap

*Konad* (my first Konad)
- M57
- M30
- Nail polish No. 23 (black)
- Nail polish No. 01 (white)
- the stamper and scraper









Poor Rose Romance budget. Gets less and less.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Do you like your Ravishing l/s?

You don't curl your lashes right? The only time 24/7 liner smudges on me is when I curl my lashes.. How about Lucky? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*confesses* I havent tried Ravishing yet (even though I own it lol)

Nah, I dont curl my lashes.  They are painful enough to get the mascara on there without curling them as the ones at the edge naturally curl massively and make it harder...

I didnt get Lucky...


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 27, 2009)

I had my first (tiny) Lush haul today!
I got
-Honey I Washed the Kids soap
-Ma Bar bubble bar

But only cuz I only had a $20 to spend! Going back after I get paid on Wed


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*confesses* I havent tried Ravishing yet (even though I own it lol)

Nah, I dont curl my lashes. They are painful enough to get the mascara on there without curling them as the ones at the edge naturally curl massively and make it harder...

I didnt get Lucky... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jen, you should have Lucky in your VIP set!  The gold coppery one.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 27, 2009)

ah crap I made a typo.... I actually ordered & received the Velvet Rope set... Figured I would get more use out of it as I already have all the Pearlglides (apart from spare change) so wanted more neutral-ish colours to start off with


----------



## Brie (Apr 27, 2009)

i just ordered those megaboxes off catch of the day, max factor and bourjois
*                                   can't resist a bargain............*


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 27, 2009)

I was gonna order one but I don't like not being able to choose!


----------



## Brie (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah i see your point, but i got the revlon radiance (the disc.. stuff) and somehow everything was my shade, so lucky. I also have to say that was one of the best foundations i had used, too bad its all gone now!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ah crap I made a typo.... I actually ordered & received the Velvet Rope set... Figured I would get more use out of it as I already have all the Pearlglides (apart from spare change) so wanted more neutral-ish colours to start off with_

 
 Oh okay!  Yeah, the ones in VIP are really bright. More so than Pearlglides!  I love Pearlglides though.. The only glitter liners I find crappy are Softsparkles. Yuck!


----------



## dearcupcake (Apr 28, 2009)

Just arrived

Goldy Rocks d/g ( so far only tried goldy rocks...luv luv luv!)
Baby Sparks d/g
Sugarrimmed d/g

Awaiting...

Vie Veneto d/g
Euro Beat d/g
Date Night d/g

Technakohl eyeliner- Graphblack
Beauty Powder blush- Joyous
MSF- Petticoat


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 28, 2009)

ok so one of my latest large hauls arrived today...

Flourishing e/s 
Fertile e/s 
Graphology e/s 
Top Hat e/s 
Alum e/s 
Charred e/s 
French Grey e/s 
Olive Groove e/s 
Perverted Pearl e/s 
Casino e/s 
Sharkskin s/s 
Meadowland e/s
Unorthodox e/s
free e/s quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is all for today...


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ok so one of my latest large hauls arrived today...

Flourishing e/s 
Fertile e/s 
Graphology e/s 
Top Hat e/s 
Alum e/s 
Charred e/s 
French Grey e/s 
Olive Groove e/s 
Perverted Pearl e/s 
Casino e/s 
Sharkskin s/s 
Meadowland e/s
Unorthodox e/s
free e/s quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is all for today..._


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 28, 2009)

hahaha yes I've been a baaaaaaaaaad girl


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 28, 2009)

I wish I could be that bad, teach me Obi Wan!!


----------



## *lolly (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I had my first (tiny) Lush haul today!
I got
-Honey I Washed the Kids soap
-Ma Bar bubble bar

But only cuz I only had a $20 to spend! Going back after I get paid on Wed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I loooove Lush! I went there the other day and got two 'Babyface' soaps - my HG make up remover


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 28, 2009)

A little haul for me today. I got home and there were 4 little bundles of joy waiting for me.... not babies haha!

- Creme de Violet from the lovely Chloe <3
- Pompous Blue e/s
- For Audrey nail polish - Can't wait to do my nails tonight!!
- Dumpling Dynasty overnight bag!!! So cuuuuute >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey boudoirblonde, is Dior Summer 09 colour pop out in Australia please?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey boudoirblonde, is Dior Summer 09 colour pop out in Australia please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope not yet. Official release date is May 11
But we have received these;




AUS$125

I can't wait to try the lip balm! One of the very few products Im looking forward too! (Im also interested in the bright nail polish, I think its called bubblegum? - we DESPERATELY need some brighter colours, all I can wear is red/browns and an awesome selection of dark colours, but one bright pink over summer was KILLING me!)
And yeah, we didnt get to see ANY of the products at update


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, so I WAS planning a massive LUSH haul for Thursday, but I just had a terrible bath with my ma bar. I used about 1/3 of it, and it made nice bubbles, but I couldnt smell anything and the bubbles disappeared really quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did I not use enough? Or are all the bubble bars like this?

On a sidenote, I LOVE honey I washed the kids soap


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks boudoirblonde!  Oh that's cute!  I want the Diamond Pop shimmerstar blush and maybe either blue/purple quint or coral lippy.  Damn, now I am thinking I should have passed Rose Romance lol.


----------



## n_c (Apr 28, 2009)

My latest haul is small:

Cargo: wet/dry powder foundation
Dry shampoo...i forgot the brand (sephora)
Korres: new face primer, no silicones

small but satifying makeup fix


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 29, 2009)

Hubby just gave me a yellow bubble envelop and it contained:

*Solar White e/s*  buwahahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn't have grabbed this e/s, if Capmorlovesmac and MrsMay hadn't *enabled* me - thank you (yes, you guys just don't 'educate').  And also my thanks to spectrolite, CatsMeow and simplyenchantin for pushing that enabling a bit further and hooking me in completely


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hubby just gave me a yellow bubble envelop and it contained:

*Solar White e/s*  buwahahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn't have grabbed this e/s, if Capmorlovesmac and MrsMay hadn't *enabled* me - thank you (yes, you guys just don't 'educate').  And also my thanks to spectrolite, CatsMeow and simplyenchantin for pushing that enabling a bit further and hooking me in completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 









My first Lush goodies arrived a couple of minutes ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Bohemian Soap smells so good! *sniffs*


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 29, 2009)

massive haul:












if anyone wants to know what something is just ask and i'll write a list


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 29, 2009)

Was planning to get a back-up of Perfect Topping MSF from Myer today, but when I went they were sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I rushed home and placed on order for TWO perfect toppings  lol
But its like my favourite MSF EVER, better than petticoat! I was hoping to choose one with lots of colour, but if one comes really light/white, I guess it can be my lightscapade back-up!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Jeanette, did you get your long waited n/p?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey Jeanette, did you get your long waited n/p?_

 





 Admit it.. you have them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe they are at the customs but I hope they will arrive soon!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ I am not guilty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *run to hide For Audrey*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I am not guilty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *run to hide For Audrey*_

 





 I knew it!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 30, 2009)

yay, i got to make up shopping today for the first time in ages! 
from mac i got..
Perfect topping msf
tete a tint shadow
coppering shadow
the new prep and prime powder 
fix + (was in dire need of this)
and studio scult in nw15... im so excited to try this!

and from inglot i got a face and body illuminizer i dont think it had a colour name but its similar to the old revlon skinlites
and a face powder that i use as a matte bronzer/contour powder

and then i went to good old national pharmecys and got the revlon nude attitude lipgloss and ill have to admitt...im in luv


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hubby just gave me a yellow bubble envelop and it contained:

*Solar White e/s*  buwahahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn't have grabbed this e/s, if Capmorlovesmac and MrsMay hadn't *enabled* me - thank you (yes, you guys just don't 'educate').  And also my thanks to spectrolite, CatsMeow and simplyenchantin for pushing that enabling a bit further and hooking me in completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwwww you are welcome Nat >_< What a sweet and awesome hubby you have. I also want to thank YOU actually. Today I picked up YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in Forbidden Burgundy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next is #11 - Rose Culte!! So gorgeous.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 30, 2009)

Just got back from Lush... hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gonna do a haul vid a bit later


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Awwwww you are welcome Nat >_< What a sweet and awesome hubby you have. I also want to thank YOU actually. Today I picked up YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in Forbidden Burgundy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next is #11 - Rose Culte!! So gorgeous._

 
 Aww thanks Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you are addicted to YSL Rouge Volupte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Isn't Forbidden Burgundy really dark?  What's #11 like?  Everytime I use Rouge Volupte, I want to eat the lippy - it smells like melon!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Just got back from Lush... hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gonna do a haul vid a bit later_

 
Lush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yesterday evening I used the Bohemian Soap and also the Cupcake mask.
Love them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aww thanks Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you are addicted to YSL Rouge Volupte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Isn't Forbidden Burgundy really dark?  What's #11 like?  Everytime I use Rouge Volupte, I want to eat the lippy - *it smells like melon!*_

 
*overreads that* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got home from grocery shopping and a little package was waiting in front of my door with the Konad goodies. I can't wait to do some stamping! 
And in the morning the fullsize Quietly p/g arrived.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Lush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yesterday evening I used the Bohemian Soap and also the *Cupcake mask*.
Love them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got the Cupcake mask! I have a feeling it could be a bit dangerous... I started a brand new diet today (hoping to lose 20kg!) and I will have to use extreme will power not to taste it


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aww thanks Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you are addicted to YSL Rouge Volupte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Isn't Forbidden Burgundy really dark?  What's #11 like?  Everytime I use Rouge Volupte, I want to eat the lippy - it smells like melon!_

 

You are right it smells divine! I felt like taking a bite out of it too. The formula is also really nice!! I'm officially addicted now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The colour isn't really that dark. I think you could wear it lightly as a really nice berry stain. It looks like a softer version of So Scarlett to me.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_You are right it smells divine! I felt like taking a bite out of it too. The formula is also really nice!! I'm officially addicted now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The colour isn't really that dark. I think you could wear it lightly as a really nice berry stain. It looks like a softer version of So Scarlett to me. _

 
I know! The formula is so pigmented and creamy - it is like buttery crayon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I don't own any of the berry coloured lippy, but I guess you can sheer it down with a brush?  Temptalia posted a couple of lip combinations using Forbidden Burgundy - absolutely gorgeous! They look more of dark fuchsia?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_You are right it smells divine! I felt like taking a bite out of it too. The formula is also really nice!! I'm officially addicted now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The colour isn't really that dark. I think you could wear it lightly as a really nice berry stain. It looks like a softer version of So Scarlett to me. _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know! The formula is so pigmented and creamy - it is like buttery crayon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I don't own any of the berry coloured lippy, but I guess you can sheer it down with a brush? Temptalia posted a couple of lip combinations using Forbidden Burgundy - absolutely gorgeous! They look more of dark fuchsia?







_

 
I love the two of you and dont take this the wrong way - but please shut up about these damn lipsticks!!! *rocks back and forth repeating "I dont need it, I dont need it"*


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 30, 2009)

Those colours are hot, and I'm not all that into lippy and even I'm drooling!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I love the two of you and dont take this the wrong way - but please shut up about these damn lipsticks!!! *rocks back and forth repeating "I dont need it, I dont need it"*_

 





But MrsMay (now I feel like I am sitting in the teacher's office), these lippies would look really nice in your new house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I just said that, because I couldn't think of why you need to go and check them out (well, you already heard enough how fab they are lol)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Those colours are hot, and I'm not all that into lippy and even I'm drooling!!_

 
LOL..and it helps that Temptalia has hot lips!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

ok, so my next installment of the major hauls arrived today:

White (pressed pigment)
Softwashed (pressed pigment)
Silver (pressed pigment - old dc'd frost version)
Knight e/s
Lark About (pressed pigment)
Mineral e/s
Stylin e/s (depot from HK)
Black Ore (pressed solarbits)
Sunnydaze pigment
Silver (frost - old dc'd version) pigment
Forest Green pigment
Lily White pigment
Subtle pigment
Jewelmarine glitter
Gold (frost - old dc'd version) pigment
Mothbrown e/s
Extra Amps d/g
Redhead MSF

I think I only have two or three packages left to arrive and that's it.


----------



## sambibabe (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I think I only have two or three packages left to arrive and that's it._

 
 Yes Jen, hurry up and gather up everything, before the house is completed!


----------



## billy_cakes (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL..and it helps that Temptalia has hot lips!_

 

I know, she could just have a lipsmacker on and it makes me want it


----------



## CatsMeow (May 1, 2009)

Jen - let me know what you think of Moth Brown e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 or 3 packages? heheh. You've done some major hauling, missy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good to hear you got a backup of Redhead MSF.


----------



## rockin26 (May 1, 2009)

Lovin the haul Jen!!! Knight e/s is a massive fav of mine, so good for a black/blue/silver smokey eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mega envious over here


----------



## MrsMay (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Jen - let me know what you think of Moth Brown e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 or 3 packages? heheh. You've done some major hauling, missy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good to hear you got a backup of Redhead MSF.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Will do... I think it will look fabulous paired with Subtle pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Lovin the haul Jen!!! Knight e/s is a massive fav of mine, so good for a black/blue/silver smokey eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mega envious over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun - I cant wait to try it out!  Looks like it might be similar to Silver (frost) pigment


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 1, 2009)

Jenny I command you to stop buying stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat, how much do those YSL lippies retail for?! I think I might want to spoil myself.. I can't stop looking at those lips! 

I tried the new VG lipstick today and it's incredibly ordinary and keeps reminding me of another lipstick that I just can't put my finger on.

No hauls yet but I did get a letter in the mail from uni, I just got offered a scholarship! So I'm pretty happy.. and want one of those shiny lipsticks..


----------



## MrsMay (May 1, 2009)

^^ hahaha yep soon Michelle!!

I have almost all of my "omg if I see that I have to buy it" items (like the pigments I posted about today) so there wont be much more I'm lemming.

Ones that I will definately grab if I can are:
Infamous paint
Snapshot paint
UD Cream e/s
UD 24x7 liners
UD Glitter Liners

There's not too much more that I want


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 1, 2009)

I want some of those neutral pigments you always use but they appear to be mega bucks$$ so I can do without lol.


----------



## MrsMay (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I want some of those neutral pigments you always use but they appear to be mega bucks$$ so I can do without lol._

 
which neutral pigments?


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 1, 2009)

Like.. softwash grey and jardin aires and.. subtle and goldenaire.. and tea time.. can't think of much from the top of my head lol.


----------



## spectrolite (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I love the two of you and dont take this the wrong way - but please shut up about these damn lipsticks!!! *rocks back and forth repeating "I dont need it, I dont need it"*_

 
Absolute rubbish, of course you NEED it. You want to be in the exclusing YSL Rouge Volupte club dont you?? And why would you deny your lips such a deliciously exquizite experience?? Why Jen, why!? Join us or suffer through our giddy, girlish conversations about it for all eternity muhahhaha!


----------



## spectrolite (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yes Jen, hurry up and gather up everything, before the house is completed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I reckon she's definitely building that house to store all of her makeup in. Can you imagine?? This is the Eye Shadow Lounge, and this is the Blush Basement, down the hall we have the Pigment Pantry, and over here is the YSL Rouge Volupte Room...


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 1, 2009)

Haha spectrolite you are totally addicted to that lipstick! Give us another review to convince me to buy it


----------



## rockin26 (May 1, 2009)

How much are they Bibi? I might splash on 1 or 2 seeing as they come with their own club!


----------



## rockin26 (May 1, 2009)

Oh hey Mich congrats on the scholarship! That's amazing you must be chuffed!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Robyn! I am pretty happy.. mum asked me what I'm gonna do with the money and I told her I'm gonna put it in my savings and then she yelled at me for saying I'm poor because I have savings.. but I'm still poor lol


----------



## rockin26 (May 1, 2009)

That's such a mummy thing to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think saving is a pretty good idea though, good on ya!


----------



## spectrolite (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_How much are they Bibi? I might splash on 1 or 2 seeing as they come with their own club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Club membership in Australia is $55.00.. >_<


----------



## Brie (May 1, 2009)

i just ordered L/S Tribalist and Costa Chic l/s.......... from ebay ??


----------



## rockin26 (May 2, 2009)

^^Pics? 

I just B2M'd at highpoint and the MUA was awsome! She didn't even go through the bag of stuff I brought in she just said yup so what lippies do you want? I love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I grabbed MAC Red & Girl About Town, I was in a brights mood.


----------



## MrsMay (May 2, 2009)

I seriously dont think I can justify to myself dropping $55 on a lipstick... but that's just me... I didnt really wear l/s that much before B2Ming at MAC, and I have a had time swallowing the price of their l/s as it is!!

Today my sister arrived home from the US & Canada and this is what she brought back with her...

MUFE Smokey eyes mascara
MUFE DuoMat powder foundation
MUFE All Mat primer
MAC Trip Palettes - Warm Eyes, Cool Eyes & Bronze Eye & Cheek palette

I have posted a heap of pics in the swatch thread of the trip palettes if anyone wants to take a look.

I was gutted though... I wanted to get the warm eye & cheek palette and the neutral eyes too but the counter didnt have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also - the Sephora she went to didnt have the MUFE Velvet Mat + foundation either


----------



## Brie (May 2, 2009)

just their ebay pics cause i wont get it til during the week


----------



## CatsMeow (May 3, 2009)

My last haul... *sigh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because I'm starting my course in July, I'm officially 'banned' from buying anything from now on (other than my kit for the course, of course! MUFE here I come!). Silverthorn e/s and the 2 yellow e/s from Style Warriors may be the exception tho...

Angel l/s (B2M)
Love Alert d/g
Baby Sparks d/g
Pleasure Principle d/g
Painterly p/p
Girl Groove g/l
Date Night d/g (still waiting on this)
Rue de Rouge d/g (ditto)
15 e/s pan palette (ditto)


----------



## girloflowers (May 3, 2009)

i bouhgt "done out in deco" by OPI today


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2009)

Just received my haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goldyrocks d/g
Extra Amps d/g
Like Venus d/g
Rags to Riches d/g
Money, Honey d/g
Utterly Posh d/g
Funtabulous d/g
HK Big Bow l/s (back up)
Steal My Heart l/g
HKK Kitty Kouture d/g
Blush of Youth BP
Et Tu Bouquet? e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of Summer e/s
MUFE Star Powder #960
MUFE Star Powder #905
MUFE #9 Lavender e/s
MUFE Diamond Powder #15 Smokey Taupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sephora by OPI - Underwater Fantasy n/p
Sephora by OPI - How Cute is That n/p
Urban Decay Lipliner in Ozone (clear to prevent lipgloss bleeding)
Urban Decay 24/7 liner set in Velvet Rope
YSL Rouge Volupte in #12 - Forbidden Burgundy (dang, Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
YSL Rouge Volupte in #14 - Orange something


----------



## CatsMeow (May 5, 2009)

I have haul envy, Nat!


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, I regret not skipping RR, but now I look at them in person..  I am glad I got them, especialy Et Tu Bouquet.. Far out!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 5, 2009)

No Silverthorn e/s?
What's Blush of Youth like?


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_No Silverthorn e/s?
What's Blush of Youth like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, no Silverthorn, because I have so many silver e/s, but then now I know it has gold shimmer in it, I will have to get it when it is released here.

Blush of Youth doesn't show up on me, but then I am not going to play with it. The rose imprint is just too cute


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Just received my haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goldyrocks d/g
Extra Amps d/g
Like Venus d/g
Rags to Riches d/g
Money, Honey d/g
Utterly Posh d/g
Funtabulous d/g
HK Big Bow l/s (back up)
Steal My Heart l/g
HKK Kitty Kouture d/g
Blush of Youth BP
Et Tu Bouquet? e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of Summer e/s
MUFE Star Powder #960
MUFE Star Powder #905
MUFE #9 Lavender e/s
MUFE Diamond Powder #15 Smokey Taupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sephora by OPI - Underwater Fantasy n/p
Sephora by OPI - How Cute is That n/p
Urban Decay Lipliner in Ozone (clear to prevent lipgloss bleeding)
Urban Decay 24/7 liner set in Velvet Rope
YSL Rouge Volupte in #12 - Forbidden Burgundy (dang, Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
YSL Rouge Volupte in #14 - Orange something_

 





 Wow!
Enjoy your haulus maximus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No, no Silverthorn, because I have so many silver e/s,_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_but then now I know it has gold shimmer in it, I will have to get it when it is released here._

 






*cough*






The gorgeous golden sheen cannot be skipped. It is the Solar White of Silver/Grey e/s after all. *cough*


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 5, 2009)

I don't think I'm too keen on a golden sheen on a silver/grey eyeshadow :S

My haul came too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rags to Riches d/g
Like Venus d/g
Moth to Flame d/g
Et tu, bouqet e/s
Of Summer e/s
Blush of Youth BP - I was annoyed after discovering this isnt a blush but oh well lol.
Dazzle lash mascara
Brush #109
Fix+ Rose

Yay


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Jeanette!!  Haha, no need for enabling as I am getting that one as soon as it lands at my local store!  I'll be there with bells on!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I don't think I'm too keen on a golden sheen on a silver/grey eyeshadow :S_

 
I get anything as long as it is remotely different from the shades I already have! Sigh~

Nice haul, simplyenchantin!  Have you tried your Fix + yet?  Is it rosey at all?


----------



## rockin26 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I don't think I'm too keen on a golden sheen on a silver/grey eyeshadow :S
_

 





  Seems odd to have a golden/warm sheen on a cool colour? But it does look really pretty.

I know I said I was only getting 2 items from each collection but Silver Thorn and Et Tu, Boquet look amazing and I think will be essential for my kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## CatsMeow (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ I know I said I was only getting 2 items from each collection but Silver Thorn and Et Tu, Boquet look amazing and I think will be essential for my kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's my story and I'm sticking to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Claim it on tax!


----------



## rockin26 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Claim it on tax! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I spoke to my accountant about that and he said I should wait until the business earns more blah blah blah, but i'm keeping all my receipts and will sit down with him and go over them all once I've got more paying business. Right now I'm doing TFP so I'll be doing more free work than paid for a while.

Can't wait to claim with Mr Taxman though!


----------



## MrsMay (May 6, 2009)

well I did haul yesterday but it turns out that they were fakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's what I got:
white gold pigment
naked pigment
quick frost pigment
mystical mist e/s
poison pen e/s

there's been a big hullabaloo about it in the counterfeit forums as well as the sale forums... I just want to write it off and move on.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 6, 2009)

Oh no. Where did you get the fakes from?
Sorry to hear, Jen.


----------



## MrsMay (May 6, 2009)

^^ they were from a seller here on Specktra but they had 0 feedback...


----------



## CatsMeow (May 6, 2009)

Bugger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a positive note, at least you have the authentic Naked p/g pressed pan and sample jar from me to use!


----------



## MrsMay (May 6, 2009)

^^ yup!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to be honest... I am disappointed, but not "Im going to threaten you" angry... hell...  I'm more slightly annoyed than anything.

I guess it's becuase when you buy from the clearance bin you have to accept that there is a chance that the items arent authentic.  And if you accept that as part of the deal, if/when it happens it's not that bad.


----------



## rockin26 (May 6, 2009)

Were they all fake?? That's awful I'm really sorry mate! I've gotten fakes before but off ebay and I really should have known better.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 6, 2009)

my Lush haul vid is FINALLY up

YouTube - Update & Lush Haul

Yes I sound really weird - cuz Im sick


----------



## MrsMay (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Were they all fake?? That's awful I'm really sorry mate! I've gotten fakes before but off ebay and I really should have known better._

 
Yeah... they were all fake unfortunatley


----------



## sambibabe (May 7, 2009)

Kudos for you Jen, for remaining in such civilised manner!  I think you dealt with the whole situation really well.


----------



## MrsMay (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Kudos for you Jen, for remaining in such civilised manner! I think you dealt with the whole situation really well._

 

Thanks for that... unfortunatley I'm now REALLY REALLY angry.
Check this out:
Rabbini's Famous Fakes (Mac4less)


----------



## sambibabe (May 7, 2009)

OMG!!!!!  How did you find this?  This is just effin' awful.  Never mind, karma is a bitch and she won't know what's hit her.


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

What a loser, to spend all your time trying to rip people off says a great deal about their charecter. I agree with Nat, what goes around comes around and the people she burned will get her one way or another.


----------



## sambibabe (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, I don't understand how one can brag about scamming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She has issues and mental problem for sure!


----------



## jrm (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Thanks for that... unfortunatley I'm now REALLY REALLY angry.
Check this out:
Rabbini's Famous Fakes (Mac4less)_

 
I might be entirely wrong and perhaps I'm playing devils advocate, but the content of the URL - to me - suggests that this was a site created by an angry person ripped off by mac4less and not mac4less themselves.

That the profile was only very recently created, that it includes real-world address details, email addresses and phone numbers, etc - it all smells of someone trying to cause trouble for mac4less and rile people up - and providing people with a way to contact mac4less and abuse them further.


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 She has issues and mental problem for sure!_


----------



## sambibabe (May 7, 2009)

You might be right there jrm!  If that was the case, gosh, that's pretty sick too!


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

I think you're onto something there too jrm, I mean why would you repeatedly give out your address if your a scammer who owes allot of people money? That doesn't make sense.

On a nice note I got Mutiny and Circa Plum with a sample of Lovely Lilly today, thanks again Mich!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 7, 2009)

*sigh


----------



## MrsMay (May 7, 2009)

ok well on the upside I received two packages today....

Tint-o-retto paint
Spring Bean mini lustreglass
Opal mini lustreglass
Fleur de Light mini lipglass (freebie)
Magnetique mini lipglass (instead of buying one from sugarsweet)
80% full jar of Coco Beach (not in OJ)
Dior Quint - #170 blue denim
Prussian Powerpoint eye kohl
Pleasing slimshine
Long Stem Rose slimshine


----------



## annegal (May 8, 2009)

So I FINALLY got my hands on a Lollipop Loving lipstick and Stars 'N Rockets e/s and they are AWESOME!! *dies*


----------



## CatsMeow (May 8, 2009)

Ok, my latest "haulage" is the deposit on my Cert II makeup course which I paid today! Eeek! It's really happening! Excited but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at the same time!!


----------



## rockin26 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ok, my latest "haulage" is the deposit on my Cert II makeup course which I paid today! Eeek! It's really happening! Excited but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the same time!!_

 

Woohoo Ali! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When do you start?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Woohoo Ali! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When do you start?_

 
Cheers! I start 14th July. Really excited and really scared!!


----------



## *lolly (May 8, 2009)

Where is this course?? TAFE?? (I'm from adel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) How exciting, would love to do it! 

Planning my next MAC eye shadows and brushes haul as the aussie dollar is now hitting th 75-76 cents mark


----------



## CatsMeow (May 10, 2009)

I know the aussie dollar is doing really well and i'm banned from buying cosmetics at the moment (hubby-imposed!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Course is with media makeup - lolly you should join me!


----------



## MrsMay (May 10, 2009)

^^ Ali I've been banned too...

I pressed some pigments on the weekend and hubby saw three quads open on the coffee table drying out and asked me if I had been makeup shopping again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told him that I'd just been pressing pigments, hadnt bought anything lol... And they're not even for me!!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha - your pants are on fire, Jen!


----------



## MrsMay (May 10, 2009)

well technically I hadnt bought anything that day!!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ok, my latest "haulage" is the deposit on my Cert II makeup course which I paid today! Eeek! It's really happening! Excited but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the same time!!_

 
You're going to have sooo much fun. I'm currently doing that course!


----------



## jrm (May 11, 2009)

So envious of those doing the Cert II .. .wish I had the time or money to do it.  Not that I'm sure I could justify doing something like that when I have no real interest in joining the industry - I just wanna learn more make-up techniques, n stuff like that - i love learning.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_You're going to have sooo much fun. I'm currently doing that course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, are you doing yours through Media Makeup?
You enjoying it???


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 11, 2009)

A couple of minutes ago Refined MSF arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Friday I got:
- Perfect Topping MSF
- Lollipop Loving l/s (backup)
- Peppermint Patti n/p


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_A couple of minutes ago Refined MSF arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Friday I got:
- Perfect Topping MSF
- Lollipop Loving l/s (backup)
- Peppermint Patti n/p




_

 
nice haulage! I have a backup of lollipop loving too, but I feel guilty about it! too many lipsticks, not enough lips to put them on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got some color craft & naked honey stuff in the mail today! so excited, can't wait to smoosh it all over my face!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_nice haulage! I have a backup of lollipop loving too, but I feel guilty about it! too many lipsticks, not enough lips to put them on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I don't have that many lipsticks but a backup of something creamy always makes me feel guilty. But but but LL is so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_I got some color craft & *naked honey* stuff in the mail today!_

 
I saw the pic! I wanted to skip Naked Honey completely but you make me rething it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_so excited, can't wait to smoosh it all over my face!_

 
Can't wait for your FOTDs with all your new yummy stuff!


----------



## tana2210 (May 11, 2009)

stressfulness i paid for a redhead msf on the 9th of april and havent recieved it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive never had a package take this long from the US


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_stressfulness i paid for a redhead msf on the 9th of april and havent recieved it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive never had a package take this long from the US_

 
oh that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was it thru ebay? how's the communication from the seller?


----------



## tana2210 (May 11, 2009)

it was through the clearance bin, i emailed her about  a week and a half ago and she said she had sent it, and to be patient. ive bought a few things from here now and never had a problem so i might give it till the end ofthe week and try emailing her again.


----------



## rockin26 (May 11, 2009)

Ok gals be honest is Perfect Topping a must have for someone with NW15 skin?? Tell me it isn't so


----------



## MrsMay (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok gals be honest is Perfect Topping a must have for someone with NW15 skin?? Tell me it isn't so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've only used my perfect topping once or twice becuase the colour is confusing me... one second I think it's cool toned then another second I think it's a peachy warm tone.

Way too bloody confusing.  I'm sure I will figure out a way to get it to work


----------



## jrm (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I've only used my perfect topping once or twice becuase the colour is confusing me... one second I think it's cool toned then another second I think it's a peachy warm tone.

Way too bloody confusing.  I'm sure I will figure out a way to get it to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I couldn't go anywhere near that then .. lol .. I hate things that I can't figure out ..  it would send me INSANE (okay, more insane than i already am...)


----------



## MrsMay (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_I couldn't go anywhere near that then .. lol .. I hate things that I can't figure out .. it would send me INSANE (okay, more insane than i already am...)_

 





*secretly applies Perfect Topping to jrm at night and watches the effects the next day*


----------



## jrm (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





*secretly applies Perfect Topping to jrm at night and watches the effects the next day*




_

 
Nooooooooooooooooo ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not allowed to send jenna insane ... not allowed! .. stop being a big meanie


----------



## rockin26 (May 11, 2009)

That is confusing, maybe I'll hold out til CC


----------



## MrsMay (May 11, 2009)

^^ hahaha sorry Robyn!!  I know it's probably not a good explaination!


----------



## annegal (May 13, 2009)

I love my perfect toppping but I only use it as a highlighter and the colour is not all that obvious (NC25 for comparison)..I still love it though!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok gals be honest is Perfect Topping a must have for someone with NW15 skin?? Tell me it isn't so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hate to burn up your wallet...




But I have TWO back-ups


----------



## MrsMay (May 13, 2009)

^^ and you got gorgeous ones too!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ and you got gorgeous ones too!!_

 









Today finally the nailpolishes I ordered in the end of March arrived. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It were the ones from the second shipping though. Good that I have chosen insurance this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Orly*
Midnight Star
Angel Face
Golden Halo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Essie*
Sexy Divide
*
China Glaze*
For Audrey (2/backup + gift)


In the last days also some MAC goodies arrived:

- Perfect Topping MSF
- Refined MSF
- Lollipop Loving l/s (backup)
- Sweet Thing l/s
- Peppermint Patti n/p
- Et Tu, Bouquet? e/s

The Perfect Topping backup-bug bite me too and so I ordered a backup of it a couple of days ago and also finally Just A Pinch g/b.


----------



## *lolly (May 13, 2009)

^ jealous!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Sexy Divide!

hrmm I want to order a back up of perfect topping but I haven't hit pan on any of my MSF's before so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus Colour Craft is coming up and I'll be sure to be getting a few of the MSF's


----------



## MrsMay (May 13, 2009)

^^ I'm not even considering a backup of Perfect Topping.

The only MSF I've backed up is Redhead, becuase I use that so regularly.


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_^ jealous!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Sexy Divide!

hrmm I want to order a back up of perfect topping but I haven't hit pan on any of my MSF's before so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus Colour Craft is coming up and I'll be sure to be getting a few of the MSF's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah same here. I've had a shimpagne backup for ages and I'll never get to it. I used to use shimpy all the time but it's nowhere near pan.

I do have a stereo rose backup though cos it's may fave


----------



## MrsMay (May 13, 2009)

^^ stereo rose is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would never need a backup of it though because it's just so pigmented on me!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_^ jealous!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Sexy Divide!

hrmm I want to order a back up of perfect topping but *I haven't hit pan on any of my MSF's before* so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus Colour Craft is coming up and I'll be sure to be getting a few of the MSF's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've completely finished a Porcelain Pink before, but I've got another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So yeah, I hit pans on MSFs


----------



## rockin26 (May 13, 2009)

The only one I'd consider getting a back up for is Blonde MSF cos I use it the most but then I only have So Ceylon MSF as well (yup only 2 ladies) and I mostly use that as a blush. 

I'll check out Perfect Topping while I'm in swatching RR on Monday but I guess I'm after something that gives a nice glow but not too golden cos my skin so clearly does not have gold undertones. This is why I'm thinking PT could be a nice balance. Maybe? Oh heck who knows!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_The only one I'd consider getting a back up for is Blonde MSF cos I use it the most but then I only have So Ceylon MSF as well (yup only 2 ladies) and I mostly use that as a blush. 

I'll check out Perfect Topping while I'm in swatching RR on Monday but I guess I'm after something that gives a nice glow but not too golden cos my skin so clearly does not have gold undertones. This is why I'm thinking PT could be a nice balance. Maybe? Oh heck who knows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think since you love Blonde, you'll like Perfect Topping


----------



## rockin26 (May 14, 2009)

My thoughts too


----------



## billy_cakes (May 14, 2009)

perfect topping is my fav msf of all time, the texture is just so different to any before


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 14, 2009)

^^ Agreed!


----------



## MrsMay (May 14, 2009)

^^ yep, I will agree that the texture is very different to the previous MSF's.

Although I find that the texture of PT is very similar to that of the melange side of my Moon River MB.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 14, 2009)

Oh no!

I forgot one nailpolish yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*OPI*
Krème de la Kremlin

I apologize, beautiful nailpolish.


----------



## annegal (May 14, 2009)

I AM SO JEALOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I hate to burn up your wallet...




But I have TWO back-ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## spectrolite (May 15, 2009)

I'm still thinking of getting a backup of Refined MSF and I might go ahead with another Perfect Topping too depending on if the new MSF's that are coming soon are rubbish or not. I totally agree the the texture of the Sugarsweet MSF's are perfection!

*Today's goodies:*
Too Faced Flat Kabuki
MAC Brush Cleaner
MAC Fast Response Eye Cream
JK i-tech Liquid Liner in Covet - OMG gorrrgeous teal...!


----------



## sambibabe (May 16, 2009)

Just catching up with all ya ladies hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hauls from the last two weeks (Melbourne Myer & Doncaster Myer)

Spiked brow pencil (hate when I run out of this)
Steppin Out dazzleglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Smile dazzleglass
Silverthorn e/s
Mystery e/s
Orb e/s
Gesso e/s
P+P Refined Zone (back up as it is LE)
P+P Transparent finishing powder - freebie yay!
Shu Uemura orange lipgloss
Shu Uemura orange lippy
Beet lipliner


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_*I'm still thinking of getting a backup of Refined MSF* and I might go ahead with another Perfect Topping too depending on if the new MSF's that are coming soon are rubbish or not. *I totally agree the the texture of the Sugarsweet MSF's are perfection!*

*Today's goodies:*
Too Faced Flat Kabuki
MAC Brush Cleaner
MAC Fast Response Eye Cream
JK i-tech Liquid Liner in Covet - OMG gorrrgeous teal...!_

 




The lemming for a backup of Refined is so strong! It's so lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On my cheeks the sheen of it reminds me a lot of the beige Shimmerbrick from Bobbi Brown, though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Just catching up with all ya ladies hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hauls from the last two weeks (Melbourne Myer & Doncaster Myer)

Spiked brow pencil (hate when I run out of this)
Steppin Out dazzleglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Smile dazzleglass
*Silverthorn e/s*
Mystery e/s
Orb e/s
Gesso e/s
P+P Refined Zone (back up as it is LE)
P+P Transparent finishing powder - freebie yay!
Shu Uemura orange lipgloss
Shu Uemura orange lippy
Beet lipliner_

 








Welcome back Nat and great hauls girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Yesterday I finally ordered new brush cleanser too but then.. and I don't know how.. Blush of Youth was in my basket too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Now I am waiting for:

MAC
- Perfect Topping MSF backup
- Just A Pinch g/b
- Solar White e/s (yes.. my third one.. stop me please!)
- Blush of Youth BP
- Brush cleanser

Sigma
- SS188 brush


----------



## sambibabe (May 16, 2009)

Oh I got Typography e/s today too, because I am fed up blending damn Carbon e/s.  And Moon's Reflection e/s.  I was going through my palette and saw Moon Flower e/s!  For a moment, thought I put the wrong label.. When did I buy that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When was it discontinued? lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 16, 2009)

Moonflower is from Strange Hybrid.


----------



## sambibabe (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Jeanette. That's why it is strange, because I only started collecting from Oct, 2008 and don't know how it ended up in my palette. I think I had an amnesia.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks Jeanette. That's why it is strange, because I only started collecting from Oct, 2008 and don't know how it ended up in my palette. *I think I had an amnesia.*_


----------



## MrsMay (May 16, 2009)

Nat, I am so happy you've finally got typographic - I love that eyeshadow!! It's super easy to blend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, another matte black that is easy to blend is my Inglot black (the one that fits into the mac palettes).


----------



## tana2210 (May 18, 2009)

today i snet the DH to pick up RR for me coz i was at the hairdresser, i got..
silverthorn
eu tu boquet
fix + rose
blush of youth beauty powder
mutiny
circa plum
virgin kiss l/g
way to love l/s
secret crush c thru lip stain

and in the post my redhead msf finally arrived


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

^^ nice work hun!

I just got back from MAC at Myers... they had the dazzleglasses out today too!

I bought:
Summer Rose BP
Silverthorn e/s
Refined MSF (I figured since I'm skipping most of the colour craft ones I could get this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CatsMeow (May 18, 2009)

Hey girls, you'll have to tell me your thoughts on the RR collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Literally a mini haul today - bought the OPI Teeny Bikinis South Beach Collection. (SOOOO CUTE!)
I'm not really a nail polish person, but I wanted to test Done Out in Deco before buying a big bottle!

The pack includes Done Out in Deco, Suzi and the Lifeguard, Overexposed in South Beach and Rapid Dry Top Coat.

Back's still screwed so I might just paint my nails and pass out.


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

^^ Ali make sure your nails are dry before you pass out.. you dont want sheet marks on them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I liked the RR collection... Silverthorne is different.. a warm toned grey, although it definately looked very green in the store.

Both Summer Rose and Blush of Youth BP's caught my attention and I liked both, but I knew that there was a few BoY's in the Clearance bin here so I figured I could always pick that up later if I wanted to.


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

^^ ok, I just realised that I wasnt very descriptive of Summer Rose - not very helpful!

It's a cooler toned colour in comparison to Stark Naked... a bit more violet than pink, with no gold shimmer like SN has.  I will try to do a FOTD with it tomorrow for you


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

Checking out RR tonight Ali so I'll let you know my thoughts too. I think it's fair to say Et Tu Boquet and Silverthorn are the must haves which is what I'm going for. I'd already CP'd Mutiny & Circa Plum and didn't think I'd want anything else but now I'm lemming those two


----------



## Brie (May 18, 2009)

60 pairs of ebay lashes LOL


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

Far out Brie!!  Looks great!

Nice haul Tana.. What a wonderful DH you have!  I would never send DH to a cosmetics counter


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2009)

I'm still boycotting silverthorn, but I am loving Of Summer and Et tu, bouquet


----------



## tana2210 (May 18, 2009)

lol... he's well trained... he's used to doing the pro store run when he has to go to melb for work he even got me the RR postcard thingo .... just coz hethought id like it


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_lol... he's well trained... he's used to doing the pro store run when he has to go to melb for work he even got me the RR postcard thingo .... just coz hethought id like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Can you please train my husband??????


----------



## tana2210 (May 18, 2009)

and im lovng fix + rose.... same great fix plus with a really nice not overpowering rose smell


----------



## tana2210 (May 18, 2009)

lol ^^^^ hes a good one plus he has his own record collecting problem so it evens out


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

So I came back from Myer with.....

Et Tu Boquet e/s
Silverthorn e/s
Extra Amps


Mich have you swatched Silverthorn in person? I think you might change your mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't like Of Summer as much, the payoff just wasn't as good as Et Tu Boquet.

Ali I think it's worth the trip, I think you'll like Silverthorn but the beauty powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I know they're meant to be sheer and soft but I don't think they're worth the cost, a bit of a gimmick IMO. I was eyeing off Way To Love l/s but I think I'll keep an eye out for it in the clearance bin, I'm sure it'll show up.

And yes I bought my first dazzleglass, I caved! Sooooooo pretty but I'm not hooked


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_So I came back from Myer with.....

Et Tu Boquet e/s
Silverthorn e/s
Extra Amps


Mich have you swatched Silverthorn in person? I think you might change your mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't like Of Summer as much, the payoff just wasn't as good as Et Tu Boquet.

Ali I think it's worth the trip, I think you'll like Silverthorn but the beauty powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I know they're meant to be sheer and soft but I don't think they're worth the cost, a bit of a gimmick IMO. I was eyeing off Way To Love l/s but I think I'll keep an eye out for it in the clearance bin, I'm sure it'll show up.

And yes I bought my first dazzleglass, I caved! Sooooooo pretty but I'm not hooked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
woo hoo!  Go Robyn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isnt silverthorn pretty?  I swatched Et tu Bouquet? twice... it was pretty, but I couldnt really see myself using it enough, and I figured it wasnt _super_ unique, so I left it there.

I agree the Beauty Powders are a bit of a gimmick however the ones I swatched were soft and pigmented, so maybe they vary?  I didnt find any of the lipsticks earth shattering to be honest - they are the same kind of shades that MAC puts out again and again.

You know... I looked at the dazzleglass display today and went "meh".  I'm kinda annoyed at them at the moment due to the air bubbles.  There wasnt even any shades that screamed out at me, and the ones I liked I already had


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_You know... I looked at the dazzleglass display today and went "meh". I'm kinda annoyed at them at the moment due to the air bubbles. There wasnt even any shades that screamed out at me, and the ones I liked I already had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I remembered what you said about the bubbles and was eyeing them all off for them!!! I was happy with the amount I got in Extra Amps and no bubbles. $42 is pretty steep and I likes Smile & Baby Sparks for my kit but I'll keep and eye out for them in the clearance bin but I don't mind if I don't get them.

Loooooove Silverthorn!!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

^^ yeah, depending on how silverthorn behaves tomorrow when I use it I may investigate a backup.  It's gonna look gorgeous with solar white


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

Yeah Solar White would look hot with Silverthorn. I don't know what I'll pair it with yet, maybe Silver Ring or Knight? Tricky with other silvers cos it has a warmth to it...... hmmmmm


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2009)

Still not caving. I'm confused about this bubble talk in the DG.. how can they not have bubbles? It's just air, if there were no bubbles in there, when you stuck the stick back in it'd overflow


----------



## tana2210 (May 18, 2009)

just played around with way to love l/s am thinking of buying a backup its not amazing or unique but a good everyday colour imo, although if any of you girls can let me know if there is something similar in the perm line that would be great


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 18, 2009)

I got today
-Circa Plum pigment
-Way to Love l/s (gorgeous!!)
-A Rose Romance l/s
-Virgin Kiss l/g
-Steal My Heart l/g
(already have Mutiny piggy and Magnetique l/g)
I also got
-Hot Gossip l/s

Gonna upload a haul & review video a bit later


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Still not caving. I'm confused about this bubble talk in the DG.. how can they not have bubbles? It's just air, if there were no bubbles in there, when you stuck the stick back in it'd overflow _

 
The original ones were filled up completely when the applicator was in there, without the air bubble.

It would only overflow if they filled it completely then put the applicator in, do you get what I mean? (no idea if I'm explaining this right lol).

The new ones have already got an air bubble in them brand new with the applicator in them, so we're missing out on the amount of product that the air bubble is taking up space.


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

eek! I have silverthorn envy. I've been resisting buying it on ebay but now it's so close I don't know if I can hold off much longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my latest goodies (no MAC!)

too faced lockdown cream e/s- jailbait, bondage & bedroom eyes. these seem great so far.
korres lip butter- pomegranate.


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

^^ let me get this right Em... you have all the Colour Craft MSF's.... but no silverthorn e/s... seriously - wtf??


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

yeah I'm dumb! and grey is my fave shade for e/s! _and_ my fave e/s combo is grey with gold!

If it's not sold out when I go shopping this weekend it's mine


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_lol... he's well trained... he's used to doing the pro store run when he has to go to melb for work he even got me the RR postcard thingo .... just coz hethought id like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Wow.. Now you just need to train him how to blowdry your hair (especially the back bit)and apply nail polish on ya nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can never send hubby to get stuff for me - he will find out how much stuff I BUY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I applied Blush of Youth BP all over my face and it didn't do a thing for me. But then I saw myself under a halogen downlight and I looked flushed!  So Blush of Youth works.. you just need to grab a right lighting!


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

I think I'm too pink to try blush of youth all over, it would just be wrong on me. love it as a blush (I have to pack it on though) or over a cream blush.


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_





 yeah I'm dumb! and grey is my fave shade for e/s! and my fave e/s combo is grey with gold!

If it's not sold out when I go shopping this weekend it's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
pssssst....

I saw one earlier today in the clearance bin for USD$10 depotted... probably much better than AU retail


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_I think I'm too pink to try blush of youth all over, it would just be wrong on me. love it as a blush (I have to pack it on though) or over a cream blush._

 
 Haha..  the more you pack it on, the less the rose imprint


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_pssssst....

I saw one earlier today in the clearance bin for USD$10 depotted... probably much better than AU retail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thankyou thankyou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have sent her a PM, fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

^^ you're welcome m'dear!


----------



## tana2210 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow.. Now you just need to train him how to blowdry your hair (especially the back bit)and apply nail polish on ya nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can never send hubby to get stuff for me - he will find out how much stuff I BUY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I applied Blush of Youth BP all over my face and it didn't do a thing for me. But then I saw myself under a halogen downlight and I looked flushed! So Blush of Youth works.. you just need to grab a right lighting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

lol... not that he's like me telling people this but i have way curly hair and he straightens the back for me so when i read this i had a giggle


----------



## CatsMeow (May 18, 2009)

Hahaha. That's cute.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2009)

That is TOTALLY awesome


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2009)

I just got:

UD Velvet Rope set
UD VIP set
Stop! Look! D/G
Steppin' Out D/G
Internationalist D/G - this one had no sticker lol!

And I'm going to pop into Myer to check out RR in the flesh incase I might like some lip stuffs.. but I doubt it hehe. I'll swatch Silverthorn but I hope I don't like it at all!!!


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

^^ Sounds like someones caving Mich!


----------



## *lolly (May 19, 2009)

I got my Costal Scents 88 matte and 88 shimmer e/s palettes today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm planning on doing a massive "I got the job" haul!!!


----------



## redwhiteblue (May 19, 2009)

*waiting for*
jubilee
freckletone
lollipop loving
blow dry
plastique
honey flower
brave new bronze
purple rite
smile d/g
red devil l/g
soft wave l/g

 wow I went a little lip crazy.. I think my eyes are gonna get jealous. Shucks looks like eyeshadow next haul


----------



## rockin26 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_I got my Costal Scents 88 matte and 88 shimmer e/s palettes today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm planning on doing a massive "I got the job" haul!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woo Hoo!!

Let us know what you think about them? I've got the neutral pallette, it's pretty good but some of it is hit and miss.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 19, 2009)

I hated Silverthorn. It looked green and didn't swatch in a good way for me. I did pick up Steal My Heart tho, very very pretty


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you NG 25?


----------



## rockin26 (May 19, 2009)

^^ Ng??


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Ng??_

 
Green Skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only time Silverthorn goes green on me is when I have a green base?  I think Silverthorn looks different, depends on the shadows you blend with.  I guess it has to do with the skintone as well, but it looked more cool silver on MrsMay with Smoke & Diamond e/s than my Silverthorn/Vex/Typographic combo.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 19, 2009)

I meant when I was looking for it on the stand, it looked green, so I didn't notice it right away. On me it simply swatched as silver/grey. I preferred the look of pincurl e/s.


----------



## rockin26 (May 19, 2009)

I think it would look really pretty with greens too, maybe Aquavert or Cakeshop? Vex would have been nice with it, did it bring out some green?

Mich I think you geared yourself up so much to hate it that it didn't stand a chance hehehehehe


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 19, 2009)

Today I got my backup of Perfect Topping MSF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







However we have a new mailman and he/she squeezed the envelope so badly in my mailbox that I almost couldn't get it out. My old mailman always rang the bell when an envelope was too huge.

I called customer service, though. I am still waiting for a brush that I don't want to get broken and Just A Pinch g/b where I don't want to get an envelope full of pieces of broken glass.


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I meant when I was looking for it on the stand, it looked green, so I didn't notice it right away. On me it simply swatched as silver/grey. I preferred the look of pincurl e/s._

 
okidoki!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_I think it would look really pretty with greens too, maybe Aquavert or Cakeshop? Vex would have been nice with it, did it bring out some green?_

 
 On my lid, Vex and Silverthorn looked very similar. I tried to draw the gold flecks out - it is a fun shade!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_However we have a new mailman and he/she squeezed the envelope so badly in my mailbox that I almost couldn't get it out. My old mailman always rang the bell when an envelope was too huge.

I called customer service, though. I am still waiting for a brush that I don't want to get broken and Just A Pinch g/b where I don't want to get an envelope full of pieces of broken glass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Grrr.. hope they arrive safely Jeanette!


----------



## MrsMay (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Green Skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only time Silverthorn goes green on me is when I have a green base? I think Silverthorn looks different, depends on the shadows you blend with. I guess it has to do with the skintone as well, but it looked more cool silver on MrsMay with Smoke & Diamond e/s than my Silverthorn/Vex/Typographic combo._

 
I tried to bring out the gold tones in it with fresh cement shadestick.

I put cakeshop, lemon chiffon and fresh cement shadestick on my hand to see what effects silverthorn would have over them to decide what to use as my base


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

My gosh, ESP Jen!  That's what I have been doing lol..




Silverthorn with different bases to see what it does.. 
From left, Cakeshop s/s, Penny s/s, Corn s/s, Blackground p/p, Benefit Skinnyjeans.

I like it with Blackground & Skinnyjeans!


----------



## MrsMay (May 19, 2009)

^^ lol that's what I do quite often to figure out new combos


----------



## rockin26 (May 19, 2009)

Me likey over blackground!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 19, 2009)

I don't like any of those heheh


----------



## CatsMeow (May 19, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better Michelle, I'm not buying Silverthorn either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Heheh.


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

Team Silverthorn = Tana, Nat, Robyn, Jeanette and Jen
Team no Silverthorn = Michelle
Team Silverthorn tempted = Ali


----------



## CatsMeow (May 19, 2009)

Hahah. I'm only tempted because it's LE (and you can never have enough silver/greys) and I have a myer one gift card. Therefore, I'm not technically violating hubby's no makeup ban if I 'buy' it.


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

Silver suits you!  I like the greeny silvery look on your FB profile picture!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 19, 2009)

Gee shucks!!! Well, flattery will get you everywhere. Perhaps I should get Silverthorn... ARGH I DUNNO!!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

I haven't seen a shade like Silverthorn in MUFE range, so you won't get it in your course kit either


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Gee shucks!!! Well, flattery will get you everywhere. Perhaps I should get Silverthorn... ARGH I DUNNO!!!_

 
you know... when I first saw you werent getting silverthorn I was like "but but but it would look really good on you with your brown eyes!!!" but I knew that would sound like enabling... so I let Sambi say it first


----------



## CatsMeow (May 20, 2009)

*sigh. well, if i use my myer one voucher... technically it's not _buying _it. 

God i sound like an addict.


----------



## tana2210 (May 20, 2009)

hey girls, just wondering if anyone knew where I could purchase shiseido products? I am after the colour correct foundation stick. I did a search on google but only US stockists (any aussie stckists dnt have the green/yellow)


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

^^ Oh I forgot about Tana.. Are you on Team Silverthorn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought the green one awhile ago from Myer Melbourne. Now I think about it, that was more than 10 years ago!  Yeah, I am ancient


----------



## tana2210 (May 20, 2009)

lol yeh im on team silverthorn!!! did you like it nat? im think of using it on my cheeks before my normal foundation


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Do you have red cheeks? 
They might have refomulated by now, but I didn't like it. I remember it being cakey, so I only used it a few times and threw it away!  You are better off with a colour correct base instead?


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

Ali to be fully informed you'll need to go swatch Silverthorn in person. I won't enable you but if you don't get it I'd be surprised, it's very versitile and nice on pale skin like ours.

Go team Silverthorn!!


----------



## tana2210 (May 20, 2009)

yeh i always looked lke ive been running around!! its the one thing that really bugs me, I was umming about a few green primers, (MUFE & smashbox) but i liked the idea of a stick especially if it was really blendable and creamy and i didnt want to invest in a primer if i hated the feel/it didnt work


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_yeh i always looked lke ive been running around!! its the one thing that really bugs me, I was umming about a few green primers, (MUFE & smashbox) but i liked the idea of a stick especially if it was really blendable and creamy and i didnt want to invest in a primer if i hated the feel/it didnt work_

 
Hey Tana I use a product from Ben Nye for that. It's a camoflage wheel and has the geen and four other colours to camoflage anything you throw at it. All I do is mix a small amount of the green with a foundtation and then apply and it cancels out the red. It's a good wheel and is 100% pigment in all the colours and it lasts forever. Are you in Melb? You can get it at Backstage Makeup or Gorgeous on Chapel St sells it too.


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Are you an oily girl, Tana?  Which foundation are you using?

Yeah, by the time I apply setting powder, on top of base, corrective stick and foundation, there were just too much stuff and things started to go cakey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It didn't help that Shiseido stick was creamy itself!


----------



## tana2210 (May 20, 2009)

combination skin..most days im good, sometimes my tzone gets oily sometimes my nose and forhead are really dry im using select spf 15 so nothing really heavy, the ben nye wheel sounds good whats the $'s like?


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

I think it's about $60 which is pretty good for how long it lasts and because you get the other colours it'll cover any other areas like dark circles and skin pigmentation.


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

I don't do this usually, but Tana, I am really trying to un-enable (is there such word?) you - Shiseido colour corrective stick is crap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I never used Ben Nye wheel, but I love Robyn's idea though - Ben Nye stuff is fantastic!


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

tana - I use the MUFE concealer palette and love it!  I finally got around to waxing my upper lip the other day before I put on my makeup (yeah, it's really bad I know) and of course it was red, so I used a little bit of the green concealer and it cancelled out all the redness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That was either the day I did the Rose Romance look or the Style Warriors look, so you can see in the photos there's no redness.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 20, 2009)

This green stuff sounds like a good idea. I always get really bad pink pigmentation in my cheeks! Might have to check out this Ben Nye one, thanks Robyn


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

^^ oh I didn't notice!


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

You can even create your own pallatte at Backstage Makeup with all the Kryolan stuff. I've got the Ben Nye wheel for facial use and the Kyrolan stuff for body work like tattoo coverage or scars (because you get more in the Kryolan pans). But you could use both products anywhere.

I'll take a couple of pics when I get home and post them.


----------



## spectrolite (May 20, 2009)

Baby haul today >_<

I got:

Silverthorn e/s
Magnetique lipglass
Studio Finish Concealer

and in the mail today were my Konad image plates!! I'm going to do my nails up fancy tonight, yep. >_<


----------



## CatsMeow (May 20, 2009)

Another Silverthorn... lol

(Good to see you back btw, Spectrolite)


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

You are here Bibi!!

Haha.. I know simplyenchantin is hard one to crack, but we can drag CatsMeow to Team Silverthorn!  Nearly there.. nearly there


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

damn.

I just figured out that I am 10 mins drive away from the pro store at the moment.  And one of the guys left the office early today... I should have gotten him to drop me off at the damn pro store!!!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Baby haul today >_<

I got:

Silverthorn e/s
Magnetique lipglass
Studio Finish Concealer

and in the mail today were my Konad image plates!! I'm going to do my nails up fancy tonight, yep. >_<_

 

Woo!!  you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you've been missed!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_damn.

I just figured out that I am 10 mins drive away from the pro store at the moment. And one of the guys left the office early today... I should have gotten him to drop me off at the damn pro store!!!!_

 
 I told you!!
Don't know which part of Richmond you are in..  ((((There are a lot of outlets on Bridge Rd))))  I am whispering, so Daly can't hear me.


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I told you!!
Don't know which part of Richmond you are in.. ((((There are a lot of outlets on Bridge Rd)))) I am whispering, so Daly can't hear me._

 

lol yeah I only figured out this morning that I'm actually in Hawthorn not Richmond... eh, they are close enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm at Burwood Rd Hawthorn...


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Oh you are not far from me!!  Hmm.. there is Glenferrie Rd nearby..


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

lol I will keep that in mind for next time Nat!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 20, 2009)

^^Silverthorn is seriously beautiful. Everyone needs to have it! Buy it now or regret it later >_<

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_Woo!!  you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you've been missed!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_Another Silverthorn... lol

(Good to see you back btw, Spectrolite)_

 
    You are here Bibi!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Haha.. I know simplyenchantin is hard one to crack, but we can drag CatsMeow to Team Silverthorn!  Nearly there.. nearly there_

 






 So gooooood to be back in Melb. Tassie was nice but I missed Melbourne. I couldn't wait to get back and exfoliate lol..!


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

Ok so here are some pics of the Ben Nye Camoflage Wheel and the Derma Colours I got from Backstage Makeup. The really good thing about the derma colours is you can pick and choose the colours you want and they have a green (or couple, I can't remember). I haven't tried those on the face yet but I'm sure they'd be fine.

You can see by the marks in the Ben Nye wheel just how little I've needed to use. If you were doing a large section of skin for redness I'd probably only use a little more than I already do, you don't want it to show through the foundation just cancel out the red.


----------



## annegal (May 20, 2009)

Today I did a super mini haul! 

Magnetique lipglass - which doesn't look good on me at all on its own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Silver Ring e/s (have been lemming a nice dark silver for a bit)

And..not silverthorn because it kinda looked similar to my LE ambiance from the 2008 smokey eyes palette....but I've been thinking about it the whole arvo!!! Sob


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 20, 2009)

I gave into the dazzleglasses! lol
I got
-Funtabulous
-Money Honey

God, they are gorgeous! I know they are pricey, but damn I think Im gonna buy the rest in Singapore 

p.s I am firmly team NO silverthorn. looked horrible on my skin :/


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Team Silverthorn = Tana, Nat, Robyn, Jeanette and Jen
Team no Silverthorn = Michelle
Team Silverthorn tempted = Ali_

 





 Team Silverthorn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Todays haul (still waiting for the mailman)

- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brush Cleanser 
- Blush Of Youth BP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Circa Plum p/g


----------



## melmaha (May 20, 2009)

I finally visited to Pro Store on the weekend (it's only 10 mins from my place, but I never get around to going!) and was in heaven!! I got:

6 pan blush palette
Travel jars
Puffs to fit in my Prep and Prime Translucent Powder Jar

and spent a lot of time in there swatching and dreaming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also hauled some Rose Romance on Monday afternoon after a crummy day with my boss:

Way To Love l/s (B2M)
Rose Romance l/s (B2M)
Love and Friendship Nail Polish
Brow Set Clear

I am absolutely loving WTL and L&F, can't wait for Style Warriors so I can grab some more polishes!


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (May 20, 2009)

I <3 Dazzleglasses!! I got:

Smile
Extra Amps
Steppin Out
Rags 2 Ritches
A Rose Romance l/s (B2M)
Et Tu Bouquet e/s
of summer e/e (such a nice soft colour)

I think i'll go back to get silverthorn e/s tomorrow and i'm still thinking about getting circa plum pigment, it's looks so nice but i don't like loose e/s =( ooooo and also have my eye on goldyrocks dazzleglass!! =D


----------



## tana2210 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks!!!! the green isnt heaps green either.. hmm might look into this im in adelaide but am a facepainter so i amy be able to get this through my supplier...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok so here are some pics of the Ben Nye Camoflage Wheel and the Derma Colours I got from Backstage Makeup. The really good thing about the derma colours is you can pick and choose the colours you want and they have a green (or couple, I can't remember). I haven't tried those on the face yet but I'm sure they'd be fine.

You can see by the marks in the Ben Nye wheel just how little I've needed to use. If you were doing a large section of skin for redness I'd probably only use a little more than I already do, you don't want it to show through the foundation just cancel out the red.


















_


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_lol yeah I only figured out this morning that I'm actually in Hawthorn not Richmond... eh, they are close enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm at Burwood Rd Hawthorn..._

 
How funny, Jen! I was on Burwood Rd in Hawthorn today too lol


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Welcome back Bibi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Annegal, Ambience and Silverthorn are nothing close


----------



## annegal (May 20, 2009)

Awwww sambibabe...does that mean I have to get it now?? I keep thinking about it and it's been 11 hours since I left MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Edit: Deliberation ended. No money thanks to a style warriors cp so it's team no silverthorn for me sadly.


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

^^ Haha annegal, don't you feel good, when you make an executive decision like that!  Yeah, I think you were talking about Gorgeous e/s (silver), not Ambiance e/s (charcoal) from the smokey palette 08??


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 20, 2009)

I found China Glaze Emerald Sparkle at a random nail salon yesterday, it made me do the happy dance, and the lady I purchased it from was seriously not understanding my excitement!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Haha annegal, don't you feel good, when you make an executive decision like that! Yeah, I think you were talking about Gorgeous e/s (silver), not Ambiance e/s (charcoal) from the smokey palette 08??_

 
I have Gorgeous e/s from the 08 smokey eyes palette - I thought Silverthorn e/s had more of a greenish tinge to it tho? Gorgeous e/s doesn't come up green on me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm doing a quick trip into the city at lunch today to _swatch _Silverthorn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so glad I got my d/gs via CP o/s; there's no way I'd consider paying $42 for 'em here.


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

I'm seriously contemplating going back and getting Smile d/g?? I reckon it would look great over Lollipop Lovin!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 20, 2009)

Yep, I agree with you Robyn! Smile will be my next d/g purchase (when I get around to it!). Btw - that online brush set special is really good value. Very tempted!


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Smile is pretty, but it was kinda bleh with LL. The total outcome is pretty, but you lose all those green sheen!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_I have Gorgeous e/s from the 08 smokey eyes palette - I thought Silverthorn e/s had more of a greenish tinge to it tho? Gorgeous e/s doesn't come up green on me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 I wasn't comparing the two in my post, Cats! I was just asking Annegal, if she was talking about Gorgeous, not Ambiance.


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

^^^ Can you post a pic of Smile with LL?? It'll either save me $42 or make me $42 poorer


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

I will post a pic tomorrow - all my lippies are at home!
Here is a comparison pic I took for my friend though..




From left: Baby Sparks, Smile, Steppin' Out, Utterly Posh.
Smile has pink pearls, which weren't captured in the pic.

My little haul from Shu Uemura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Rouge unlimited pink collection 344


 #325


 #528S


----------



## CatsMeow (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ I wasn't comparing the two in my post, Cats! I was just asking Annegal, if she was talking about Gorgeous, not Ambiance._

 
Ah, ok. I'm getting all muddled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 That's better. heheh.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I will post a pic tomorrow - all my lippies are at home!
Here is a comparison pic I took for my friend though..




From left: Baby Sparks, Smile, Steppin' Out, Utterly Posh.
Smile has pink pearls, which weren't captured in the pic._

 
Uttlery Posh is quite orange isn't it? Do you find that it comes up really bright? Or is it more pale once applied? I was going to go with Smile because it looked like a more muted version of UP and a bit more coral-ish.


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ah, ok. I'm getting all muddled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 That's better. heheh._

 
I know what you are talking about!  I am so sleepy this morning.. 
Anyway, yeah Gorgeous e/s really cool silver, like Pincurl e/s on me, where as Silverthorn is warm, like Vex.  I could wear Silverthorn everyday, but not Gorgeous . So my point is go and get it, Ali!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_Uttlery Posh is quite orange isn't it? Do you find that it comes up really bright? Or is it more pale once applied? I was going to go with Smile because it looked like a more muted version of UP and a bit more coral-ish._

 
 Yeah, it is a bit orangey. I wear UP with a nude lippy and it comes up subtle coral. If I wear Smile with a nude lippy, it just come up nude lol..  Do you have Pink Grapefruit l/g?


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

I'm def lemming Smile ohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Doh!


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, when I saw Smile at the store, I had to get it and freakin paid $42!!

Tana, have you looked at the colour corrective powder?
Clinique just came up with a mineral powder, which supposed to reduce redness (image from Pursebuzz). It looks exactly like my Benefit Get Even powder!


----------



## tana2210 (May 21, 2009)

i havnet really looked at powders, would you apply before or after foundation? when im next in town ill check this out


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

Ah dear, I feel a rant coming on... lol. I think MAC need to rethink their product debriefs of LE collections to staff. 

Not to sound like a MAC counter-basher (because I've had both very good and very bad experiences - you get that at any cosmetic counter), but I've noticed with recent collections I've had people looking at me as if I'm on another planet when I ask for a product by its name (like 'Silverthorn eyeshadow', for example). I have had to revert to either pointing or saying 'the pink one' or 'the grey one'. Don't really encounter this problem with the perm lines, just the LE stuff. And I'm not using abbreviations either (I've managed to catch myself before saying 'MSFs'. lol.).


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

Tana, it is after foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





CatsMeow, the one in Doncaster had no idea what Dazzlelight or Soba shadows were.  I also asked her for Mellow Mood lippy and she looked through Red She Said collection!  Now she is no longer with MAC lol


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

*cough Silverthorn e/s


----------



## Brie (May 21, 2009)

i got that when i went to buy hello kitty, i swear she looked at me funny the started looking in the VERY wrong direction


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

Tomorrow's What are you wearing today post.
CatsMeow: Silverthorn e/s *cough*


----------



## rockin26 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_*cough Silverthorn e/s



_

 
I'm sorry, did I hear you correctly? Did someone say *SILVERTHORN???*


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

Haha.. CatsMeow caved in to the group enabling, from the same people who enabled me for Solar White!!!   Jeanette, Bibi & Jen = Team Enablers


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

Heheh. Yes, I am a victim of group enabling a la Nat with Solar White. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, I actually played with Silverthorn tonight and have (probably coincidentally) done my best ever blending job.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll put up some pics tomorrow... only did one eye tho, but I'm really happy with the end result. Even stuck on a falsie! Heheh.


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 21, 2009)

^^ sounds awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got MUFE HD powder in the mail today, I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

Cats, you and Silverthorn are meant to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is a fate!

I think MUFE HD powder and P+P transparent powder are identical!

Okay, here are the Smile swatches as promised. I feel vulnerable, seeing my lips blown up like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Things I do for ya Specktra girls!
Sorry, I couldn't get the pic under natural lighting, because there is none!

Upper lip - Lollipop Loving & Utterly Posh
Bottom lip - Lollipop Loving & Smile












So basically Smile d/g blends into LL - same peachy pink, where as Utterly Posh makes it coral. HTH!


----------



## MrsMay (May 21, 2009)

girls, get it right.... I dont enable, I educate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hosted a candle party tonight so I hauled candles & stuff...

And I'm buggered so I'm going to bed.


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

^^ I wondered if you ever made it back to Adelaide!!
I am buggered too. Might go to bed early (well 2am, instead of 4am). wii wore me out


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

Hot lips Nat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like both of those lip combos... but I think I'd wear LL with Smile more tho.


----------



## rockin26 (May 21, 2009)

^^ Agreed. So me thinks I'll be popping off to Highpoint on Sunday arvo to pick up Smile d/g. Dammit!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is Shy Girl LE?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

Nope, Shy Girl is perm... cremesheen too. I luuuuuurve Shy Girl!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Definitely worth the investment.


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

I am wearing Smile d/g + Ravishing and sooo pretty! Call me a vain, but I can't stop looking at my lips!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

Oooh. That would look so pretty! Pic please!!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

I am working on it right now Ali!

Just received a package from Amazon. The shipping was only $24 for 5lb and I only ordered it on Wednesday and UPS delivered it today!  Damn, wish they ship out all the cosmetics and shoes stuff!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 21, 2009)

I just got bio green and bottle green eye shadows <3


----------



## spectrolite (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I just got bio green and bottle green eye shadows <3_

 
^^Omg I loveeee both of those colours, especially Bottle Green >_< It looks amazing with teals, blues, black.. everything. Good picks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boring haulage for me:

Biotherm Hydra-Detox Cream.. that's all haha.. I ran out this morning and I NEED that stuff. 

I did place a Style Warriors and Calypso Mineral Beauty order the other day so in a few weeks I'll have a decent haul post up.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 22, 2009)

Got my Dior "gratis" today;
-2x Hyrdraction Eye Cream SPF15
-Capture Totale Foundation
-Dior Addict Lipcolor in Beige Dandy
-Dior Homme Sport Deo Stick

Im so sick of our products, I only ordered stuff I thought I would actually use. Im doubtful of that though! lol oh well. Wish I could have ordered from the new Pop Look stuff!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 22, 2009)

I've seen you using that one before, Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll have to look back in your FOTD posts and copy one of your looks hehe.


----------



## sambibabe (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Got my Dior "gratis" today;
-2x Hyrdraction Eye Cream SPF15
-Capture Totale Foundation
-Dior Addict Lipcolor in Beige Dandy
-Dior Homme Sport Deo Stick

Im so sick of our products, I only ordered stuff I thought I would actually use. Im doubtful of that though! lol oh well. Wish I could have ordered from the new Pop Look stuff!_

 
I went to Dior with my $80 Myer Voucher to get the new Pop Diamond shimmer and they didn't have it. I asked the girl when they were going to have it stock and she said sometime next week?  So I went and bought MAC stuff instead.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 22, 2009)

Just A Pinch arrived! What a fun little gel blush-thing!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I went to Dior with my $80 Myer Voucher to get the new Pop Diamond shimmer and they didn't have it. I asked the girl when they were going to have it stock and she said sometime next week?  So I went and bought MAC stuff instead._

 
Urgh Dior really have been messing up with deliveries lately!
We got our products on the 5th of May, but we still haven't received our testers!! 
Only yesterday we were allowed to "borrow" the extra ones from Myer, until ours arrive!


----------



## sambibabe (May 23, 2009)

^^ boudoirblonde, did you get Green design quint (Asia exclusive)?  Funny apparently Australia is part of Asia region, so we don't get some of North America release goodies.. But then we are not really in 'Asia', so we don't get Asia exclusives either.  Not to mention Europe exclusives LMAO.


----------



## darkorchid (May 23, 2009)

Just did a VS haul because of their Semi Annual Sale *dreamy sigh* You know, if they opened one here they would make a killing...
I got like 7 bodylotions/shower gels from their Garden Collection and a bikini bottom whee!


----------



## annegal (May 23, 2009)

Oh yes that was what I meant! Gosh..the shadown names on the box were confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Smile is pretty, but it was kinda bleh with LL. The total outcome is pretty, but you lose all those green sheen!

 I wasn't comparing the two in my post, Cats! I was just asking Annegal, if she was talking about Gorgeous, not Ambiance._


----------



## annegal (May 23, 2009)

And yay! Yesterday my expensive pink e/s arrived in the mail, thus rounding out my first 15 pan palette on a student budget and I'm a very very happy camper


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ boudoirblonde, did you get Green design quint (Asia exclusive)?  Funny apparently Australia is part of Asia region, so we don't get some of North America release goodies.. But then we are not really in 'Asia', so we don't get Asia exclusives either.  Not to mention Europe exclusives LMAO._

 
Nah we didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah I know, we don't get any "exclusives" lol! 
But maybe I'll check it out when Im in Singpore! I've been hearing from customers there is a PURPLE colored Miss Dior Cherie over there too, something like cherry blossom in the name - so Im excited to check out that too!


----------



## sambibabe (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_Oh yes that was what I meant! Gosh..the shadown names on the box were confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL_

 
Yeah I agree. The only shadows I know by heart are Carbon and Satin Taupe lol. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 
_Nah we didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah I know, we don't get any "exclusives" lol! 
But maybe I'll check it out when Im in Singpore! I've been hearing from customers there is a PURPLE colored Miss Dior Cherie over there too, something like cherry blossom in the name - so Im excited to check out that too!_

 
 Are we ever going to be important enough to have Oceania Exclusives? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Purple coloured Miss Dior Cherie? Ohhhh I want to travel!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 23, 2009)

I forgot to mention that on Thursday I received my package from Coastal Scents with 150 empty pans for pigment pressing


----------



## sambibabe (May 23, 2009)

Hubby woke up on the wrong side of bed or he is really happy with my cooking (I believe the latter) - he is buying me two lipsticks! Yay!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I forgot to mention that on Thursday I received my package from Coastal Scents with *150* empty pans for pigment pressing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Today I got my second backup of Solar White.


----------



## MrsMay (May 24, 2009)

^^ lol.

Well I figured that if I was gonna spend the money on shipping then I would make it worth it


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2009)

Went to Melbourne and hauled:
Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited Pink edition lipstick 
Shu Uemura Painting liner in silver
Shu Uemura mousse primer base
Fig 1 e/s
Star Violet e/s
Poison Pen e/s
Signed, sealed e/s
Falsie #32

My MUA said they just got some more of HK stuff. They had the last two HK quads, liquid liners, BPBs and one last HKK Kitty Kouture.


----------



## MrsMay (May 24, 2009)

^^ I'm jealous... I really want signed, sealed e/s - it's been on my wishlist for a while now and I know I have to get my ass into gear and get it cos it's dc'd!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2009)

^^ Haha, I didn't really want it, but my MUA talked me into it lol..I think they still had a couple more in stock?  I couldn't believe the store still had Poison Pen. Shadow lady was sold out and it didn't bother me a bit


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2009)

Forgot my MUA gave me two Mystery e/s two weeks ago, so I swapped one with Texture e/s.  Now my perm line e/s stash is looking pretty good!

Also got a sample of Circa Plum p/g, because I don't have a whole jar and a sample sachet of Shu Uemura foundation, which suppose to conceal pores lol - I love Shu!!!!


----------



## annegal (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Went to Melbourne and hauled:
Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited Pink edition lipstick 
Shu Uemura Painting liner in silver
Shu Uemura mousse primer base
Fig 1 e/s
*Star Violet e/s*
Poison Pen e/s
Signed, sealed e/s
Falsie #32

My MUA said they just got some more of HK stuff. They had the last two HK quads, liquid liners, BPBs and one last HKK Kitty Kouture._

 
Star Violet is one of my favourites!


----------



## rockin26 (May 24, 2009)

I went into Priceline on Saturday and they had heaps of good stuff reduced to clear and had Bourjois half price! So I grabbed a Bourjois e/s (these are great, mega pigmented and blends like butter, highly rec!) 1 black & white eyepencil, 1 Loreal lippie & a playboy liquid eyeliner in a teal colour all for $34!!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_Star Violet is one of my favourites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
What do you wear it with?  It is not the colour I usually get, but thought it looks good in my palette lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_I went into Priceline on Saturday and they had heaps of good stuff reduced to clear and had Bourjois half price! So I grabbed a Bourjois e/s (these are great, mega pigmented and blends like butter, highly rec!) 1 black & white eyepencil, 1 Loreal lippie & a playboy liquid eyeliner in a teal colour all for $34!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay.. Bourjois is huge in Asia and it is considered higher end brand than Loreal or Revlon.  But here, it is a different story.. weird.


----------



## rockin26 (May 24, 2009)

I rank Bourjois at the top of the Priceline brands. I'm so in love with their e/s I'm thinking about popping in tonight and getting a few more for my kit. I haven't tried their mascara or lippies yet but the eyeliner I got is fantastic so I'm prettty sure the other stuff will be equally as good.


----------



## MrsMay (May 24, 2009)

today a package arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue Noir e/s
Felt Blue e/s
Purple Haze e/s
UD Glitter Liners in: Groupie & Pyrotechnics


----------



## annegal (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What do you wear it with?  It is not the colour I usually get, but thought it looks good in my palette lol_

 
I like it as a crease colour with Sunday Best in the inner corner and highlight and this other colour in my 06 warm eyes palette called nobility, which is sorta lika a light pink taupe as my lid colour. That combo gets me a lot of nice comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like using it with like say nocturnelle in a pink-purple look or even with golds!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 25, 2009)

Brie - I've taken a leaf out of your book! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just bought some falsies off ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10x Pairs of Natural Long Lash
10x Pairs of Criss-Cross Lash
Only cost me $15AUD - free shipping! Woohoo!


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

annegal, this shadow looked like Rose pigment under the store lighting, perhaps with a bit more brown..   At home, under the natural light, it is quite pretty plum!  Being gullible can be handy at times, especially when I am with my favorite MUA.  Whatever shadows she recommended, they work great on my eyes!


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

From a bright pink lippy girl to another - Bibi, this is for you!!


----------



## Brie (May 25, 2009)

lol!! You wont regret it!!
I still cant get over how cheap they are hey!


----------



## annegal (May 25, 2009)

store lighting does not work for me at all! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some colours don't look great on me in store, but in natural light they're a whole different story

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_annegal, this shadow looked like Rose pigment under the store lighting, perhaps with a bit more brown..   At home, under the natural light, it is quite pretty plum!  Being gullible can be handy at times, especially when I am with my favorite MUA.  Whatever shadows she recommended, they work great on my eyes!_


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_From a bright pink lippy girl to another - Bibi, this is for you!!




_

 
Ahhh lipstick heaven >_< Is it wrong to feel turned on by lipstick hahaha. You know what I plan on picking up on Thursday Nat??? YSL Rouge Volupte in Rose Culte. I'm counting the minutes. I'm tempted to pick up Provacative Pink as well..


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Ahhh lipstick heaven >_< Is it wrong to feel turned on by lipstick hahaha. You know what I plan on picking up on Thursday Nat??? YSL Rouge Volupte in Rose Culte. I'm counting the minutes. I'm tempted to pick up Provacative Pink as well.. 



_

 
 Haha, I agree.  I get turned on by the lipstick shade as well as packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I have 10 other lipsticks in similar fuschia, so I really need to stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went and saw Rose Culte after your last post  and it is pretty!  What is Provocative Pink like?

If you are going to the city, check out Shu Uemura in DJ, spectrolite!  They have Rouge Unlimited pink collection and #369 (far left in the pic) has to be the brightest fuschia in my collection!
shu uemura Rouge Unlimited Lipstick & Gloss Review


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

I know this is nothing makeup related, but I need to show off. 
Received three boxes of Free Nando's chicken wings. Yay!!


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know this is nothing makeup related, but I need to show off. 
Received three boxes of Free Nando's chicken wings. Yay!!_

 





How? Did you do kissy lips at the checkout chic with your sexy Fanfare pout??


----------



## piink_liily (May 26, 2009)

I came home to find three packages waiting for me in the letterbox yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Shroom e/s (courtesy of a lovely Specktra lady)
-Underage l/g (courtesy of a lovely Specktra lady)
-Honesty e/s (courtesy of a lovely Specktra lady)
-Swimming e/s (courtesy of a lovely Specktra lady)
-Sugar Trance l/g (Cyber Emporium)

Also picked up some cheapies from the staff shop on Saturday:

-Brun e/s
-Daisychain e/s
-Pure Vanity l/g

My friend got to the last Cult of Cherry l/g before me. I was not happy!


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





How? Did you do kissy lips at the checkout chic with your sexy Fanfare pout?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure, I did a chicken dance for them as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I work at a retail store and we often get people giving us food samples, so they can attract business from local retailers. Last year, I got a free, dozen Krispy Kreme donuts!  They always ask me how many people work here, so they can pass out the matching number of food samples and I tend to double up the numbers


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Sure, I did a chicken dance for them as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I work at a retail store and we often get people giving us food samples, so they can attract business from local retailers. Last year, I got a free, dozen Krispy Kreme donuts! They always ask me how many people work here, so they can pass out the matching number of food samples and I tend to double up the numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Bahahahaha! That's gold! I bow to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice haul Piink_liily, I love Shroom!


----------



## piink_liily (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I work at a retail store and we often get people giving us food samples, so they can attract business from local retailers. Last year, I got a free, dozen Krispy Kreme donuts! They always ask me how many people work here, so they can pass out the matching number of food samples and I tend to double up the numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is freakin sweet! I looooove Nandos AND Krispy Kreme!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Ok.. Brie, thanks for passive enabling (re Nail Polish online scouting thread). lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some of these I already have mini bottles of (which were good to test), but now I've hauled the full sized versions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Polish Haul:*
OPI Done Out In Deco
OPI Suzi & The Lifeguard
OPI Sand In My Suit
OPI Blue My Mind
China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_Bahahahaha! That's gold! I bow to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 
_That is freakin sweet! I looooove Nandos AND Krispy Kreme!_

 





 Yeah, I am an embarrassment to myself.
I actually ended up grabbing two dozens of donuts. They were giving out donuts at the green grocers, so I grabbed one box there.  Then when they came down to my store, I pretended I knew nothing about it, and grabbed another. And I don't even like KK!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 
_Also picked up some cheapies from the staff shop on Saturday:

-Brun e/s
-Daisychain e/s
-Pure Vanity l/g

My friend got to the last Cult of Cherry l/g before me. I was not happy!_

 
 what is staff shop?


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 26, 2009)

I think she means the EL outlet?


----------



## piink_liily (May 26, 2009)

Yes I meant EL outlet, just easier to say staff shop lol.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_






 Yeah, I am an embarrassment to myself.
I actually ended up grabbing two dozens of donuts. They were giving out donuts at the green grocers, so I grabbed one box there. Then when they came down to my store, I pretended I knew nothing about it, and grabbed another. And I don't even like KK!!

what is staff shop?_

 
Hahaha. Scamming for donuts. Awesome.


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Oh got it. Thought you were MAC employee piink! *rubbing two hands, ready to suck up*

Donuts are baaaaad!   Why all the yummy food are fattening?


----------



## tana2210 (May 26, 2009)

hey nat with all your shuuemura love lately did you notice if they had the 2009 tokyo lashes in stock im hanging for the rainbow ones


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

To be honest Tana, I was too busy with lippy and foundation stuff, didn't even notice infamous Shu lashes!  Even my MAC MUA said to go and check them out.. Apparently you get to try them out before decide to buy them.  I want to try the feather ones hehe.


----------



## annegal (May 26, 2009)

i wish adelaide had krispy kreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



life is so unfair that way!


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_i wish adelaide had krispy kreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



life is so unfair that way!_

 
Really?  Please take them - they are everywhere here!!  Wish Dunkin Donuts were here instead


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_i wish adelaide had krispy kreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



life is so unfair that way!_

 
Omg I wish they were in Perth too! Although, I'd probably have a LOT more weight to lose if they were here


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

When the first store opened in Melbourne, people were lining up for 3-4 hours to buy them!  Crazy.  When my friend came over from Singapore, she took 5 dozens home.  What's with KK craze? lol


----------



## annegal (May 26, 2009)

^^ You can take Dunkin Donuts away from here and exchange it with KK, deal??


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

annegal, you must be thinking about some other donut place - there is no Dunkin Donuts in Australia?


----------



## MrsMay (May 26, 2009)

my haulage: a broken Ducati and a hubby with a fractured arm.

Got home at 2am after being at the hospital since 6.30pm. Going back first thing this morning to take him clothes etc as they are operating today (providing nothing more urgent comes in) to wire/plate his wrist.

On the bright side, we now have a roof on our house!!


----------



## piink_liily (May 26, 2009)

^^^ That's so horrible! I hope hubby is ok!

But yay that you have a roof!


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

Hugs Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bikes scare me! I'm so glad it's only his arm that got seriously hurt and nothing else. Time for him to buy a car maybe?

Yay for the roof!! Something to keep the rain out.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_my haulage: a broken Ducati and a hubby with a fractured arm.

Got home at 2am after being at the hospital since 6.30pm. Going back first thing this morning to take him clothes etc as they are operating today (providing nothing more urgent comes in) to wire/plate his wrist.

On the bright side, we now have a roof on oir house!?_

 
Oh no! Poor thing, you've had your fair share of shit this week.
Good about the roof tho.


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_my haulage: a broken Ducati and a hubby with a fractured arm.

Got home at 2am after being at the hospital since 6.30pm. Going back first thing this morning to take him clothes etc as they are operating today (providing nothing more urgent comes in) to wire/plate his wrist.

On the bright side, we now have a roof on oir house!?_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_my haulage: a broken Ducati and a hubby with a fractured arm.

Got home at 2am after being at the hospital since 6.30pm. Going back first thing this morning to take him clothes etc as they are operating today (providing nothing more urgent comes in) to wire/plate his wrist.

On the bright side, we now have a roof on oir house!?_

 
Oh no Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I am so sorry and I hope your hubby will get well soon!

Yay for the roof!


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

I am not normally into sample/freebie lippie stuff, because cosmetic companies always give some crappy old shades that my mum would like (brown plums, etc).  So when Shu Uemura gave me a gloss sample, I just threw it on my vanity and didn't pay much attention.  Then I saw this last night.. It is as big as MAC Little Darling gloss and I realise the shade is from Current Limited pink edition!!

Wonderful Shu sample(left MAC Flashmode, Right Shu Gloss pink unlimited)


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 27, 2009)

So Ceylon MSF arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woo! Its SO pigmented - I have to be really careful (damn being so pale!)
Also arrived recently;
-Paradisco
-Stylin' (Lucky Tom depot)
-Femme Noir

MrsMay: I hope your hubby is feeling better


----------



## annegal (May 27, 2009)

donut king! LOL i dont know why i thought of dunkin donuts instead. i blame the study stress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_annegal, you must be thinking about some other donut place - there is no Dunkin Donuts in Australia?_


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_donut king! LOL i dont know why i thought of dunkin donuts instead. i blame the study stress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
lol you gave me a false hope!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 28, 2009)

I totally gave in to temptation and picked up the two lippies I was salivating over a few days ago.

YSL Rouge Volupte - Rose Culte 
YSL Rouge Volupte - Provacative Pink

*OMG these lipsticks are amaaazing. Thank you for enabling me Nat lol^^. I just tried them on and I almost passed out from the sure bliss I felt as the lipstick glided on and deposited the most exquisite colour on my lips. Rose Culte is just incredible. It is definitely my new #1 lipstick... Move over Immodest Mattene! Provocative Pink scared me at first - but after I left it for a minute it settled in. Seriously - it's the brightest hot pink I've ever seen in lipstick form.

They had a GWP if you spend over $85 so I figured, what the hell? 

I got a YSL makeup bag which is a great size, and sample lipstick, mascara, perfume, face cream and foundation which is WAY too light for my skin.


----------



## rockin26 (May 28, 2009)

My best is back from the US and brought me back a haul!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I gots.....

SFF NW15
#187
Twinks e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Honeylust e/s
Deep Truth e/s (spewing I realised I had this in my Shadowy Lady quad - Anyone wanna swap???)

Not a big haul but I'm really wrapped with it. I was hoping she'd come back with Delft & Plummage as they were top of my list but oh well I'll just have to go to the pro store and pick em up


----------



## sambibabe (May 28, 2009)

Nice haul Robyn!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 28, 2009)

Robyn you could probably just go to the pro store and swap Deep Truth for one of the ones you wanted


----------



## MrsMay (May 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, thanks for the support and well wishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Latest haulage:

Brought home hubby yesterday lol...

Also brought home #20 lashes, Blanc Type e/s, and some random cheapie falsies.

I was not impressed - my counter has sold out of signed, sealed e/s!!!  Now I'm really going to have to hunt for this one...


----------



## rockin26 (May 28, 2009)

Glad hubby is home Jen!!! A very good haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you's really think the pro store would swap my deep truth?


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 29, 2009)

^^ Yes most definitely, they won't ask you any questions if its clearly boxed and brand new, they'll just swap it.


----------



## annegal (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_My best is back from the US and brought me back a haul!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I gots.....

SFF NW15
#187
Twinks e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Honeylust e/s
Deep Truth e/s (spewing I realised I had this in my Shadowy Lady quad - Anyone wanna swap???)

Not a big haul but I'm really wrapped with it. I was hoping she'd come back with Delft & Plummage as they were top of my list but oh well I'll just have to go to the pro store and pick em up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Or you could just sell your deep truth to me if you want to??

Mini haul today:
A Rose Romance l/s (B2M)
And...........Silverthorn e/s! LOL. Not that I paid for it, dear bf decided to be generous on me


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hey everyone, thanks for the support and well wishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Latest haulage:

Brought home hubby yesterday lol...

Also brought home #20 lashes, Blanc Type e/s, and some random cheapie falsies.

I was not impressed - my counter has sold out of signed, sealed e/s!!!  Now I'm really going to have to hunt for this one..._

 






My latest haulage includes Style Warrior and some NYX goodies from the cherryculture sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Style Warrior
- On A Mission bpb
- Eversun bpb
- Purple Rite l/s
- Impassioned s/b
- Refined Golden b/r
- Bright Future e/s

NYX
- Cottage Cheese Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil
- Horse Raddish j/p
- Baby Blue j/p
- Milk j/p 
- Lime Sparkle n/p
- Las Vegas n/p
- Jungle n/p






Now I only need to stalk the regular mailman and the package mailman.


----------



## rockin26 (May 29, 2009)

Cottage Cheese? What an awful name for an e/s hahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Annegal I'm heading the pro store way tomorrow and I'll see if they'll swap if not I'll let you know and it can be all yours!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_*Cottage Cheese? What an awful name for an e/s hahahahaha*





Annegal I'm heading the pro store way tomorrow and I'll see if they'll swap if not I'll let you know and it can be all yours!_

 





 It sounds so nasty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may have to scrape the name off or paint over it with white n/p.


----------



## rockin26 (May 29, 2009)

Maybe you could re name it to something pretty??? Like Daisy Flower??

Woot? Dunno where that came from *looks all around her*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Maybe you could re name it to something pretty??? Like Daisy Flower??

Woot? Dunno where that came from *looks all around her*_

 





Renaming is a good idea! Daisy Flower would be a match I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously.. how could they name the pencil cottage cheese?


----------



## rockin26 (May 29, 2009)

I can think of worse, how about a lovely shade of Vomit e/s???


----------



## sambibabe (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Cottage Cheese? What an awful name for an e/s hahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 So many naughty lines went across my head, but I better not say it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Everytime I see Pursebuzz using Cottage Cheese, it cracked me up.  Now I can happily imagine Jeanette with Cottage Cheese on her lids


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I can think of worse, how about a lovely shade of Vomit e/s???_

 





Could be a nice peachy shade though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_So many naughty lines went across my head, but I better not say it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Everytime I see Pursebuzz using Cottage Cheese, it cracked me up.  Now I can happily imagine Jeanette with Cottage Cheese on her lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sambibabe (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Could be a nice peachy shade though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 But not if you just had salads or chocolates tho!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_But not if you just had salads or chocolates tho!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tana2210 (May 29, 2009)

mrsmay allccosmeticswholesale have signed sealed atm...


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 29, 2009)

Today I got (in the mail);
-On the Prowl n/p (HK)
-Fast Friends l/g (HK)
-Love Rock grand duo (OMG! LOVE!) why arent these perm?!
-Blow Dry l/s
-B-Babe l/s
-Icescape l/g
-Live and Dye l/g
-Wintersky e/s
-Artic Grey e/s

And *FINGERS CROSSED* this clearance sale thing is legit so I can post a MASSIVE haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha


----------



## MrsMay (May 30, 2009)

why is it that every time I'm not at work my parcels arrive???

waiting for me on my desk last night was:

Museum Bronze jar (empty)
Vintage Gold jar (empty)
Viz a Violet jar (empty)
Rich Purple jar (empty)
Grape jar (empty)
Antique Green jar (empty)
Aquavert e/s
Clarity e/s
UD Mildew e/s
Orb e/s
Pen n Pink e/s
Fig 1 e/s
Newly Minted e/s
Poison Pen e/s
Strada Blush
150 Powder Brush
Gulf Stream e/s
Warm Chill e/s
Copperplate e/s
Gentil Lentil s/s
Taupographic s/s

and for making cupcakes for my sister's b'day:
Modelling Paste (to make upright sugar flamingoes)
Rose food colouring powder
Way too Pink edible glitter
Leaf Green Wilton colouring paste
Black Wilton colouring paste
100 x hot pink/fuchsia muffin cases
100 x white muffin cases


----------



## rockin26 (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_why is it that every time I'm not at work my parcels arrive???

waiting for me on my desk last night was:

Museum Bronze jar (empty)
Vintage Gold jar (empty)
Viz a Violet jar (empty)
Rich Purple jar (empty)
Grape jar (empty)
Antique Green jar (empty)
Aquavert e/s
Clarity e/s
UD Mildew e/s
Orb e/s
Pen n Pink e/s
Fig 1 e/s
Newly Minted e/s
Poison Pen e/s
Strada Blush
150 Powder Brush
Gulf Stream e/s
Warm Chill e/s
Copperplate e/s
Gentil Lentil s/s
Taupographic s/s

and for making cupcakes for my sister's b'day:
Modelling Paste (to make upright sugar flamingoes)
Rose food colouring powder
Way too Pink edible glitter
Leaf Green Wilton colouring paste
Black Wilton colouring paste
100 x hot pink/fuchsia muffin cases
100 x white muffin cases_

 
Awesome haul Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You'll have to post some pics of the cup cakes


----------



## MrsMay (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Awesome haul Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll have to post some pics of the cup cakes_

 
Will do Robyn!

This is what I'm aiming for...
flamingo cupcakes on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## darkorchid (May 30, 2009)

*drools*


----------



## rockin26 (May 30, 2009)

Those cupcakes look amazing and very intricate! Good luck mate I hope they come out the way you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## MrsMay (May 30, 2009)

^^ Thanks

Fingers crossed they should work out... it will be my first time using modelling paste so that will be interesting!!

I'm just waiting on the flamingo cookie cutter to make them, I'm seriously hoping it turns up Monday as I need a couple of days for these to cure!  They shouldnt be too complicated as long as the modelling paste works out.


----------



## piink_liily (May 30, 2009)

Awww those cupcakes look too pretty to eat! Let us know how they go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice haul too!


----------



## sambibabe (May 30, 2009)

Love Orb e/s!!  Nice haul Jen!!

Just ordered:

Koh Gen Do HD Aqua foundation
Koh Gen Do Colour Base in Pearl White
Koh Gen Do Make up sponge set
Koh Gen Do Concealer set (freebie US$45 worth yay!!)
Koh Gen Do whipping net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE e/s Matte Tangerine #18
MUFE e/s Matte Coral #5
MUFE e/s Peacock Green
Chanel Tangerine Dream l/g

So looks like I am going to sell my MUFE HD range soon, because the only light they are seeing is when the fridge door is open


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 30, 2009)

My ENORMOUS haul from the clearance sale




-Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass (sample)
-Ms. Fizz Dazzleglass (sample)
-Comet Blue Dazzleglass (sample)
-Date Night Dazzleglass (sample)
-Cult Fave l/g
-Lull l/g
-Sweetness l/g
-Snowscene l/g
-Turkish Delight l/g
-Viva Glam VI SE l/g (backup)
-Peroxide l/g (backup)
-Icescape l/g (backup)
-Dollymix blush
-Arena e/s
-Espresso e/s
-Lilac Touch e/s
-Prussian e/s
-Fig. 1 e/s
-Cranberry e/s
-Graphology e/s
-Blanc Type e/s
-Beautiful Iris e/s
-Reflects Purple Duo glitter
-Reflects Very Pink glitter
-Pink Opal pigment
-Golden Lemon pigment
-Bright Fuchsia pigment
-Golden pigment (sample)
-Pink Bronze pigment
-Burnt Burgundy pigment
-Black Black pigment
-Clear Sky Blue pigment
-Cool Pink pigment
-Softnote tendertone (not pictured)





(everything came in boxes, but I took some out so you could see the colours!)


----------



## *lolly (May 30, 2009)

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jealous


----------



## panda0410 (May 30, 2009)

Holy crap!!! Nice haul!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now where did you say that business card was?? I was sure you said you would send me the details


----------



## piink_liily (May 30, 2009)

boudoirblonde, amazing haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so freakin' jealous!


----------



## Brie (May 31, 2009)

WOW ::drools uncontrollably:: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 31, 2009)

^^ Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!! nice haul!!!!!!!!!!!!

My hubby told me earlier today that my brother in law is going to San Francisco in 8 weeks time in case I want anything from the states... but then he said "no makeup".

Um, what else am I supposed to get???? Party pooper


----------



## rockin26 (May 31, 2009)

Wowza on the haul BB!!!! Hey Jen maybe you could get some Twinkies from the US?????


----------



## MrsMay (May 31, 2009)

ok, Jeanette, I'm pretty sure you're gonna be in massive trouble shortly!

I saw the pics of those Konad stamping plates in the Style Warriors thread and that's managed to appeal to my nail weakness... I'd never realised these existed!  I've always loved nail art, but it's always been either those dodgy stickers or paying through the nose for it (hence never actually getting it done, but always wanting to), so this is another option!

Oh geez.... now I'm seriously in trouble....

It's all your damn fault Jeanette!!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 31, 2009)

^^ Worse that you had to come here and talk about it Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You enablers!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Worse that you had to come here and talk about it Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You enablers!!_

 
If I'm gonna cave then I'm going to take at least one other person down with me!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_If I'm gonna cave then I'm going to take at least one other person down with me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahahahahaha you cracked me up, because that's exactly what I would do!  If you join me on my Japanese foundation craze, I will join you on that


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hahahahahahaha you cracked me up, because that's exactly what I would do! If you join me on my Japanese foundation craze, I will join you on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Nah, I currently have:
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD Foundation
MUFE Duo Mat
MAC Studio Sculpt (massive sample)

so I think I'm set for foundations at the moment


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ precisely.. I knew that, so basically I was saying I won't be your nail art enabler victim hehe


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ precisely.. I knew that, so basically I was saying I won't be your nail art enabler victim hehe_

 
cheeky


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2009)

My back up of Lollipop Lovin arrived today! I love that lippy


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

You lot are naughty. I don't like this underhanded enabling going on  *blocks ears and eyes*


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ But simplyenchantin, you are usually the hard one to crack anyway!


----------



## annegal (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_My back up of Lollipop Lovin arrived today! I love that lippy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish I bought a backup! Never expected to fall so hard for this


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

Hehe true Nat.. I do come around eventually. I hauled 11 polishes from the ebay person you mentioned, I just haven't received them yet! Oh and I only started looking at those "new" UD 24/7 eye liners today.. wow I really like them hehe! Anyone have Graffiti or Ransom?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ ooooh, what n/p did you get?  I still haven't gone through all my last 15 polishes, but I feel like doing another n/p haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad I cracked you on those UD liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, I have Ransom!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm getting:

 OPI Polish Done Out in Deco
OPI Polish Vodka & Caviar
OPI Polish You're Such a Kabuki Queen
OPI Polish Russian Navy
OPI Polish Kinky In Helsinki
China Glaze Polish Flying Dragon
China Glaze Polish Ruby Pumps
OPI Polish Chick Flick Cherry
OPI Polish Midnight in Moscow
OPI Polish St. Petersburgundy 
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][FONT=arial,sans-serif]Seche Vite Fast Dry Fast Top Coat[/FONT][/FONT]

Did you get Ransom CP'd? I have the travel sets and they're awesome!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ I want Kinky in Helsinki and Flying Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, I bought the VIP set last year, love it so much, I went and bought all the full sizes.  Once I get Honey, I am moving on to MUFE aqua liners. They are not as soft.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

Honey looks great but I am really lemming Ransom and Graffiti!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 1, 2009)

Et tu, Bouquet and Of Summer e/s are calling my name!
I thought I was safe from the RR eyeshadows, but I saw one of the girls wearing them and now In in love! 
I think they would be perfect for my "bride" palette

What do you ladies think?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

BB, I freakin love them both. HAUL away, dear!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

simplyenchantin, I will bring Ransom with me the next time I see you!  Check out in person.  It is blue purple, different from Rave (so you should have both hehe)

BB, I have both.. I use Et Tu Bouquet all the time, but only used Of Summer once.  So yeah, get them all!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's the NP I listed above, they came today!






L-R 
Seche Vite, Done Out in Deco, You're Such a Kabuki Queen, Kinky in Helsinki, Vodka and Caviar, Chick Flick Cherry, St Petersburgundy, Midnight in Moscow, Russian Navy, Flying Dragon, Ruby Pumps

Can you tell I like red?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ Done Out in Deco looks plain sitting next to all those pretty reds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Is that mean, you'll be ditching your acrylics and do your own nails?  I need more n/p, but I need a nice rack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 first


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

Hehe no I'm still gonna get my acryllics done.. I'm sporting "Red My Mind" at the moment (it's gorgeous, let me know if anyone wants a picture). I am a sucker for red nailpolishes so I guess I will just use my haul to fix up my nails in between.. I always chip them before they're dry! This way I can change colours every week too if I can be bothered lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, I don't mind a NOTD!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am sure you won't have 'chip them before they are dry' problem with Seche Vite!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ *drools*

I have caved with the nail polishes..... will update soon...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol Jen!!! You crack me up  I just tried to open my curtains to get some light to take a picture and the whole pole came off the hooks! Mum's going to kill me hahah


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ *drools*

I have caved with the nail polishes..... will update soon..._

 
Yaaaaaayyyy!!  So Jeanette and Panda's hard work with n/p enabling got to all of us.. Where is Panda to take her credit?


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 1, 2009)

im so glad im anti nails lol i used to have acrylics but had an accident at work and ripped off two nails, the acrylic and my real nail both came right off (it hurt and bled like hell) ever since i keep my nails wayyyyyy short so short that its not worth puttng polishes on... all your polishes are very very pretty though.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Ouch Tana!  Just got shivers down on my spine reading your post!!  I have short nails!!

Do you guys think the new pencil sharpener is worth getting?


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 1, 2009)

it looks cute lol but whats the $ value


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_im so glad im anti nails lol i used to have acrylics but had an accident at work and ripped off two nails, the acrylic and my real nail both came right off (it hurt and bled like hell) ever since i keep my nails wayyyyyy short so short that its not worth puttng polishes on... all your polishes are very very pretty though._

 
The same thing happened to me when I had acrylics... although there was alcohol involved when I lost mine lol. It didn't hurt much at the time but golly was I sore the next day! They grew back eventually but it took a while!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Et tu, Bouquet and Of Summer e/s are calling my name!
I thought I was safe from the RR eyeshadows, but I saw one of the girls wearing them and now In in love! 
I think they would be perfect for my "bride" palette

What do you ladies think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just be careful with Et Tu Bouquet, I sadly found this made my lids look like wrinkle-palooza! I haven't tried it as a highlight yet but it may be a little too pink. Swatch it and see what you think, it's very frosty and maybe not the most suited for a bride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just my thoughts....

Edit:- I miss my acrylics


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

I keep my nails short so it's low maintenance; doesn't bother me because they are a good 1.5cm in length when cut back anyway (good ol' piano fingers). Plus I play netball so I can't gash people. Eventho some opposition players clearly deserve it sometimes.

LOL - I think that pencil sharpener is pure marketing fluff! Sure, it looks snazzy (and resembles a lipstick!), but probably does no better job than my bog-standard normal one.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_it looks cute lol but whats the $ value_

 
US$6.50!  Is it a good thing to have a sharpener at each end?  I think I will just stick with the cheaper MAC sharpener lol.

Ouch piink!!  Acrylics sound scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Style Warrior haul is coming tomorrow!  Now only if I remember what the heck I ordered..


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got a manicare sharpener from Priceline and it's perfectly fine. I agree with CM on this one


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ Nah, I had the Manicare sharpener before and it wasn't good for UD liners.  So I bought the MAC shapener and it doesn't eat up the liners anymore.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 2, 2009)

So not all sharpeners are created equal then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone's interested, *Myer* have a today-only *40%* off sale for *Review* (not sure whether this is national). A lot of other brands were discounted as well (Cue, 30% off).

Was handy because I managed to pick up a Review black top to go with my purple AH skirt for the engagment this weekend. RRP = $100, Sale = $60. 
So I'm set!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find Review a little overpriced at the best of times, but it's always sweet when there's a sale on. Especially when you actually _need _what you buy (which is a rare thing for me btw).


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_So not all sharpeners are created equal then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 Probably not!  If Swiss Army Knife ever makes a sharpner, I will definitely get that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone has been busy during her lunch break! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried to buy a nice black top and couldn't find anything from Review, Cue, FCUK or Kookai.  I love Review sizing tho!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 2, 2009)

Just had to chime in here and say that I love my Chanel sharpener... havent used it on my UD liners yet, will prob do that in the next week or so and report back to let you know if it ate them.

My chanel sharpener was free with my lipliner


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ok, Jeanette, I'm pretty sure you're gonna be in massive trouble shortly!

I saw the pics of those Konad stamping plates in the Style Warriors thread and that's managed to appeal to my nail weakness... I'd never realised these existed!  I've always loved nail art, but it's always been either those dodgy stickers or paying through the nose for it (hence never actually getting it done, but always wanting to), so this is another option!

Oh geez.... now I'm seriously in trouble....

It's all your damn fault Jeanette!!!_

 









 Oh.. I meant oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Worse that you had to come here and talk about it Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You enablers!!_

 










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ *I want Kinky in Helsinki* and Flying Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, I bought the VIP set last year, love it so much, I went and bought all the full sizes.  Once I get Honey, I am moving on to MUFE aqua liners. They are not as soft._

 

Kinky in Helsinki is looove!






I am so glad that OPI releases/released it again!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Here's the NP I listed above, they came today!






L-R 
Seche Vite, Done Out in Deco, You're Such a Kabuki Queen, Kinky in Helsinki, Vodka and Caviar, Chick Flick Cherry, St Petersburgundy, Midnight in Moscow, Russian Navy, Flying Dragon, Ruby Pumps

Can you tell I like red? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Fantastic nailpolish haulus maximus!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ *drools*

I have caved with the nail polishes..... will update soon..._

 





Just one more Konad picture for you:












 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yaaaaaayyyy!!  So Jeanette and Panda's hard work with n/p enabling got to all of us.. Where is Panda to take her credit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Yes where is Panda?!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2009)

^^Holy shit Jeanette!!  Wish I didn't look at your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love your Helsinki  and love your Konad


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^Holy shit Jeanette!!  Wish I didn't look at your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  Love your Helsinki  and love your Konad*



_

 
This was the evil plan behind posting them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/k! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On my to-buy list are so many Konad image plates but now that paypal changes their policies tomorrow I need to reschedule the Konad haul and hope I can set the CP for some soon to be d/c MAC pro pigments and e/s pans up today. *sigh*


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 2, 2009)

Ladies

I HAVE A PROBLEM! 





Today's haulage
-Et Tu, Bouquet?
-Of Summer
-Dazzlelash mascara
-Studio Moisture Cream (havent tried this before!)
-Nightfall n/p


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_This was the evil plan behind posting them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/k! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your evil plan is working!  I am resisting hard!! 

BB, what problem?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Your evil plan is working!  I am resisting hard!! 

*BB, what problem?*



_

 
The problem that in the last 4 days I've spend $535 on make-up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol, and by the end of the month Im planing for that figure to triple!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_The problem that in the last 4 days I've spend $535 on make-up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lol, and by the end of the month Im planing for that figure to triple! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Still, what problem? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am glad I am not the only one.. I bought a whole lot of perm shades in Melbourne, then a week later, bought another whole lot in Doncaster, right after ordering SW CP stuff and bought more RR stuff when they got here!  Not to mention a whole lot of foundation & base stuff, MUFE stuff, Shu stuff.. Grrr. It is actually sad, when I list everything. Damn it! lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Still, what problem? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am glad I am not the only one.. I bought a whole lot of perm shades in Melbourne, then a week later, bought another whole lot in Doncaster, right after ordering SW CP stuff and bought more RR stuff when they got here!  Not to mention a whole lot of foundation & base stuff, MUFE stuff, Shu stuff.. Grrr. *It is actually sad, when I list everything. Damn it! lol*_

 
But it would make us all feel so much better if you would. Less guilty!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hubby will get a heart attack if he read this. Wish he goes and buy a camera or something, so I feel less guilty.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 2, 2009)

well today I received a package which had nothing to do with makeup (or nailpolishes shhh)

I received:
Flamingo shaped cookie cutter
Modelling Paste (sugarpaste)
Silver cachous (2mm - smaller than normal size)
Candy thermometer (the one the shows temperature, not one you can eat!)


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ Candy thermometer (the one the shows temperature, not one you can eat!)_

 
Nom nom om om nom...


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Nom nom om om nom..._

 





here's a pic of the flamingos after they have been cut out, but they still need to be decorated...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

That's purrrty, Jen!!  Would love to see the Flamingos after decoration!  I wouldn't nom nom on nom those tho..  Icing sugar makes me lightheaded.

Jeanette, what shade is the peachy beige n/p you used (underneath Konad stuff)?


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I wouldn't nom nom on nom those tho.. Icing sugar makes me lightheaded._

 
That's bad because? hehehehe

Jen those flamingo's are so cute!!


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey guys! 
just thought id say hi to everyone, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope everyone is well.
i just finished my last exam today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so, latest haul!
i went to one of the mac technique classes that they do, just wanted to know how its like. and afterwards we got to spend/redeem the 120 bucks.
went a TAD over 120, but things like that happen, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



haha, so here you go.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac chapel st.
-ricepaper (love loveee ricepaper)
-cream colour base - shell
-strobe cream
-sculpting powder - bone beige
-brush 187
-duo adhesive 
-face and body foundation - C5

eBay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



grand duos, light over dark 
and love rock
perfect topping msf <3
sculpt and shape - warm light definitive
bubbles lipstick *sooo in loveeee with it <3
fashion mews lipstick 

im starting my lippies collection, got more coming soon.. evil-bay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but thats okay, cause when they all get here i'll be all like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahha (loving the spektra smiley, as you can see.)
i love nude lips. so if anyone wants to suggest any good ones? any undertone is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im pretty tan, fashion mews looks nude on my skintone.
and ive already got myth, fleshpot, lollipop loving, gosh darling 134 on their wayy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so there you go guys, FIRST HAUL on spektra! yayy! 
sorry its really long, got a bit too excited about this whole thing, haha.
have a nice day everyone!! xxo


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice haul Putrikardinal!! And welcome to the Aussie forums!

Once you start posting in here you'll notice you're hauling getting more and more regular. I love coming home and popping my haul on here and seeing what other people are getting.

As for ebay you probably already know this but be careful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are so many MAC fakes on there especially e/s and pigments and even from people with high and good feedback. What you've got seems like it would be ok though cos they'd be hard to copy. I don't get much MAC from there anymore after I got done with a fake 224


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Putrikardinal, what did you think of the technique class? I've never been to one before. 

And nice haul as well!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Putrikardinal - good work. How'd you find the technique class?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Hey Putrikardinal, what did you think of the technique class? I've never been to one before. 

And nice haul as well!!_

 
Piink liily - we have makeup ESP!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ lol.
Welcome putri, nice haul!
Have you tried Shy Girl and Hug Me?  They are nice nudey colour lipsticks.  Plink and Politely Pink are nice too!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

Im loving Way to Love l/s from RR as a really good nude, but Im super pale


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Piink liily - we have makeup ESP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha yes we sure do!


My 15 pan palette arrived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My babies have a new home, yay! My bf doesn't understand why I'm so happy, "It's just a piece of plastic!".


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

How exciting piink! I still remember when I got my first palette!  I filled them up, took the photo and sent it to my non-makeup friends. They thought it was cool, something would belong to MUA. Then you come here and people go, what's big deal?  I have 15 of those!


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks rockin26! 
i know about all the fake makeup on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is why i always try to just stick wih a couple of reliable sellers, and before purchasing i actually try to more or less be friends with them first haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, call me naive but even if theres still a chance of them lying to me, i feel more comfortable buying items from them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and from my experience the MUAs who i have tried to communicate or asked help from, were never friendly. im not even talking about stay and chat with me friendly, just like maybe tell me what shade is good or like do what MUAs are supposed to do, typa thing. its always me goin in to the store and one of them would come up to me and be like, can i help you, what do you want, and i tell em one thing, and they go off come back, is that it? and id read all these things on my list and they'll come back with them and id try to start a converstation and theyd answer with yes or no, so i just stopped trying after awhile.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i watch these videos on youtube and most gurus or even just haulers would share stories on how friendly all their MUAs are.. and that just makes me go *awww i want a nice MUA too* haha you know?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yea and i live in the city, but mac in myer is always busy and often they dont have most of the stuff that i want. i mean this sometimes happen in the pro store too, i went there one time to get mixing medium and a lip erase in dim, and they didnt have any. grand duos are only getting here either in june/july and their gonna be $50 each(thats what one of the MUAs told me the last time i asked), and thats when i decided to ebay them.
makeup here is sooo expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bought a revlon lipstick the other day in nude attitude (which i loovee!!) and it was $27. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahh ive written another essay. sorry guys. i'll work on my post writing skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 3, 2009)

to catsmeow and piink_liily, if you go to the mac website it should tell you under events, when the mac technique classes are being held, and they have different themes everytime. the one that i went to was on smokey eyes. but there are others like natural beauty and i think backstage /runway makeup. uhm, it was okay, i was expecting it to be MUAs teaching us individually or 1 MUA for every 2 people, but it was nothing like that, they had 1 MUA as a model and one who is applying the makeup and another one who was telling us what products were being used and all that. so each class is only supposed to have 8-12 people in it, so everyone just kinda sitting down the whole time just watching the MUAs doing their thing. but it was alright considering, it was pretty much for free, cause we get to redeem the money back by buying items at the end of it, so its like you go shopping and you learn things from it as well on the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope that helps! xx


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey putrikardinal, go and see Crystelle at Myer Melbourne. She is super friendly! When I go and see her, we talk for an hour.  She would go through all the questions and explain everything. She is the most patient MUA I know!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love Kira and Dan at the Pro Store, he gave me some great tips to get my freelancing going and was really encouraging


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 3, 2009)

ahh thank you sambibabe! i'll definitely go and see her for my next purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can i just say, that as a new member, i am sooo happy to have everyone here being so nice to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its just nice to be talking to such nice addicts like you guys. i mean my bf has been wonderful enough for being there listening and pretending like he's interested whenever i jump up and down talkin about mac or get my makeup in the mail. haha, he probably thinks im a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is why before i actually drive him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i decided to try and join a makeup forum, and spektra is greattt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and my bestfriends love their makeup but theyre not really so much on the crazy side like most of us are (i mean this in a very good way, i love being crazyyy about makeup, lol)
so yea, thanks again girllss, for have given me a very warm welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 3, 2009)

i probably just have a bad luck with the store then


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sigle at the moment so I don't have a man to yap about my habit to. But this may be a good thing because then I don't have anyone to hide my spending from mwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

Putri - I know what you mean about bad MUAs at MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Until the counter in DJs opened here, it was ALWAYS hit and miss at the Myer counter whether I'd leave feeling good, or feeling horrible. And everytime I went, all the old MUAs would be gone, and they'd have all new ones - so I couldnt even get to know the nice ones!
But now I LOVE the girls at the DJs counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they see me coming


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *putrikardinal* 

 
_i probably just have a bad luck with the store then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nah.. there are some MUAs (and some store) I would avoid too.. Ask about colour combinations and upcoming collections. Once you get to know them, they'd be happy to yap with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_I'm sigle at the moment so I don't have a man to yap about my habit to. But this may be a good thing because then I don't have anyone to hide my spending from mwahahahahaha!!!_

 
but Robyn, you could scam makeup stuff from your boyfriend on your birthday, Valentine's day, anniversary, Christmas and after a massive fight.


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Nah.. there are some MUAs (and some store) I would avoid too.. Ask about colour combinations and upcoming collections. Once you get to know them, they'd be happy to yap with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but Robyn, you could scam makeup stuff from your boyfriend on your birthday, Valentine's day, anniversary, Christmas and after a massive fight._

 
i'll definitely go to myer's mac and hopefully then i'll have a better luck, and i'll let you know about it, and if everything goes well then i'll only hv you to thank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahhaha yes! so true! that actually made me laugh, i just got my bf to read that post too cause he just had to read it. haha he thinks im 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahha. nah he's alright with my makeup obsession. 
its a give and take thing i guess.
he drives me to mac counters, and i go with him watch the footy (which i dont mind doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Putri - I know what you mean about bad MUAs at MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Until the counter in DJs opened here, it was ALWAYS hit and miss at the Myer counter whether I'd leave feeling good, or feeling horrible. And everytime I went, all the old MUAs would be gone, and they'd have all new ones - so I couldnt even get to know the nice ones!
But now I LOVE the girls at the DJs counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they see me coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
i know.. and it actually gets pretty frustrating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i mean you go there hoping to get something that would actually suits you, well most of the times we'd already have our list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from watching videos on youtube and reading reviews from forums like spektra!! but still, we'd think who knows better than the MUAs themselves. and even though sometimes they dont mean to not be friendly, (everyone has their bad days) we're still like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and, nothing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sambibabe told me that theres this nice one who i can go to though, fingers crossed, she'd be my nice MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause i wanna have one too!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 3, 2009)

I second Robyn on the go see Kira at Chapel St. If I could have a sister, it would be her! She answers all my stupid questions and helps me with every single little thing I need and gives me tonnes of samples and stops me buying things I don't need, seriously she's like a BFF lol! And she knows that I buy most of my stuff from CP's and doesn't care, and I bring in my pressed pigment palettes and she goes nuts over them haha.

Best MUA I've *ever* dealt with and she would literally go to the ends of the store to help me haha  Oh, and she taught me how to do winged eye liner AND figured out that I have dry skin so now I've stopped buying the wrong foundations!

Wow, that was a long post, anyway, she's awesome!! Go see her!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Crystelle will be at the store from Sundays to Thursdays, I think..  Tell her Natalie (da Asian gal who comes around sundays) recommended you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  There is another male MUA at Burke St DJ and I can't remember what his name was. He is such a sweetie too. He has a full makeup on, so you can't miss him!


----------



## annegal (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_but Robyn, you could scam makeup stuff from your boyfriend on your birthday, Valentine's day, anniversary, Christmas and after a massive fight._

 
I totally agree! My bf doesn't get my makeup obsession but he obliges me with gifts from MAC on special occasions!


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I second Robyn on the go see Kira at Chapel St. If I could have a sister, it would be her! She answers all my stupid questions and helps me with every single little thing I need and gives me tonnes of samples and stops me buying things I don't need, seriously she's like a BFF lol! And she knows that I buy most of my stuff from CP's and doesn't care, and I bring in my pressed pigment palettes and she goes nuts over them haha.

Best MUA I've *ever* dealt with and she would literally go to the ends of the store to help me haha  Oh, and she taught me how to do winged eye liner AND figured out that I have dry skin so now I've stopped buying the wrong foundations!

Wow, that was a long post, anyway, she's awesome!! Go see her!!_

 
is kira the store manager? the one with long blonde hair?
she seemed nice, when i went to my mac technique class she was the MUA who was doing the demo on the makeup application.
i never get to actually talk to her though, she was with someone else that night, and i got this other MUA who wasnt very helpful.
and there is this other MUA, i think his name is Rob, he seems very nice too, but then again, he's always busy doing other things. the only reason why i think that he seems nice is because he always comes up to me (whilst talking to other people) and asked me if i needed help, he's always the one who caught me looking lost. and whenever i said yes, he called these other MUAs (which was fair enough cause he's with other people) who again on the days i was there werent very helpful. so really i just havent had a goodluck, i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



againnn. i'll try my luck for my next purchase. i'll get back to you guys


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Crystelle will be at the store from Sundays to Thursdays, I think..  Tell her Natalie (da Asian gal who comes around sundays) recommended you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  There is another male MUA at Burke St DJ and I can't remember what his name was. He is such a sweetie too. He has a full makeup on, so you can't miss him!_

 
thank you so much!! i'll def go check them outt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh i cant wait till i have posted more than 20 posts so i can go see what people are selling around here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cause i cant go open the page at the moment, i gotta waittt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahha
cant wait till i can shop here too! double the funnn!!! xx


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *putrikardinal* 

 
_thank you so much!! i'll def go check them outt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh i cant wait till i have posted more than 20 posts so i can go see what people are selling around here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cause i cant go open the page at the moment, i gotta waittt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahha
cant wait till i can shop here too! double the funnn!!! xx_

 
Oh yeah? Is there a posting requirement like that? lol.. I definitely need that ban, so I can stop snooping around there lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha yeah Nat, you need to do certain amount of posts before getting access to the clearance bin.

putri: Yeah she's the store manager, and she can be REALLY busy, just as everyone else there, but when she does have time she's amazing, that's a given obviously. If I go in on a Friday I'd be nuts to expect her to spend an hour yapping with me because it's a busy day. I try to go in during the week when it's quiet to do all the fun things! Rob and Dan are both really sweet too, and there's a girl named Belinda with tattoos on her arm who is lovely. 

You're right though, it sucks when they're busy coz you can't really stand around and chat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also maybe you don't look as lost as me so maybe everyone is just extra nice to me LOL! I think Kira thinks I'm hopeless so she feels obliged to "lead" me haha


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

I corner Kira on Saturday mornings when it's fairly quite except for a few makeovers in the chairs (which I always see Dan doing?). Rob is really nice too I just haven't had allot of dealings with him.

I haven't been to Myer MAC or DJ's for ages but they seem to have a high turn over in staff, maybe I should apply for a job there??? hehehehe oh wait maybe it's high cos the working conditions aren't good?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I corner Kira on Saturday mornings when it's fairly quite except for a few makeovers in the chairs (which I always see Dan doing?). Rob is really nice too I just haven't had allot of dealings with him.

I haven't been to Myer MAC or DJ's for ages but they seem to have a high turn over in staff, maybe I should apply for a job there??? hehehehe oh wait maybe it's high cos the working conditions aren't good?_

 
They are looking for MAC MUAs in Melb CBD at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should apply!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ Thanks BB! I'm already on it, the only problem is my course still hasn't sent me my certificate yet and I need to send a copy in to be able to apply. I've emailed them to see if they can send me something to show I passed so I can continue my application. They're pretty bad with the admin so fingers crossed they can send me something!


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 4, 2009)

ahhh thatd be soo cooll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fingers crossed!
good luck love!!
thatd be the best job everrr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



annddd if you get it, you can be my nice MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wooohooo haha im excited for you! xx


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll let you know how I go but I don't really think I'll have much of a chance, I've not been certified for long and it's been 8 years since I've been in retail so they'll probably get a hundred of more qualified people apply. 

No harm in giving it a go!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ At least you know all the MAC products though. When we were at the Chapel st store for the melbourne meet, Leah kept on saying we should work there, because we know so much about MAC stuff.  They do all the new staff training there, so they'd know what they are talking about right? lol


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think my only hope is to at least get to the interview stage, if I can meet them face to face and show my passion for the brand, how much I love makeup and how much I know about the product I may just get a shot at it. 

It'd be awesome to do some casual work with them, I'm getting giddy thinking about all the cool stuff I'd learn!!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I think my only hope is to at least get to the interview stage, if I can meet them face to face and show my passion for the brand, how much I love makeup and how much I know about the product I may just get a shot at it. 

It'd be awesome to do some casual work with them, I'm getting giddy thinking about all the cool stuff I'd learn!!!_

 
I honestly think that for people like us (lol, I mean MAC addicts) getting to the interview stage is the hardest part! But as soon as you can communicate your passion for the brand, your a shoe-in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you have a portfolio? Try to get one together if you dont have one, because it really shows you've considered what they are looking for if you bring one to the interview


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

I wish I had a portfolio going but I've only done the one shoot so far and it was super natural so not really showing off my skills. I'm a prettty natural and confident seller so I'd be fine in an interview and sell myself pretty easily, I'd just have to get them to see me and not write me of because I don't 'look good on paper' hehehehehehe.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

So does the gyprock and insulation being delivered to my house count as haulage?

Insulation was installed yesterday (same day it was delivered) and the ceilings went up today, and walls should be done tomorrow!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

oh oh oh! And my kitchen should go in next week (I think)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_So does the gyprock and insulation being delivered to my house count as haulage?_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Insulation was installed yesterday (same day it was delivered) and the ceilings went up today, and walls should be done tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*dances with Jen* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Today I got the last part of my SW haul:
- Purple Rite l/s
- Impassioned s/b
- On a Mission bpb
- Eversun bpb

And yesterday I got Mercenary n/p!
Oh... Jen.. I am so so so sorry! But this baby is right up your alley!





 Bronzy/antique gold/brown nailpolish deliciousness!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay Jen! I'd call that a haul!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




And yesterday I got Mercenary n/p!
Oh... Jen.. I am so so so sorry! But this baby is right up your alley!





 Bronzy/antique gold/brown nailpolish deliciousness!_

 
ENABLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So just cos it's YOU who has enabled me... this is what I'm waiting on to be delivered:

Zoya n/p Zara
Zoya n/p Richelle
Zoya n/p Shivon
CG Ruby Pumps
CG Heart of Africa
CG Have to Have it
OPI DS Reflection
OPI DS Sensation
OPI Give Me the Moon
OPI We'll always have Paris
OPI Light ny Sapphire
OPI Tiny Tinsel Towners Collection
OPI Nail Envy
Seche Vite
OPI Dusk over Cairo
OPI DS Exclusive
CG Afterglow

Like I said previously... all you damn fault! (but I still love ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ENABLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
But but but I educate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_So just cos it's YOU who has enabled me... this is what I'm waiting on to be delivered:

Zoya n/p Zara
Zoya n/p Richelle
Zoya n/p Shivon
CG Ruby Pumps
CG Heart of Africa
CG Have to Have it
OPI DS Reflection
OPI DS Sensation
OPI Give Me the Moon
OPI We'll always have Paris
OPI Light ny Sapphire
OPI Tiny Tinsel Towners Collection
OPI Nail Envy
Seche Vite
OPI Dusk over Cairo
OPI DS Exclusive
CG Afterglow

Like I said previously... all you damn fault!_

 





 I haz a proud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_(but I still love ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 





 Love you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *smooches*


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 4, 2009)

Look what arrived today! (Thanks Nat!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUFE 115 HD Foundation
MUFE Green HD Primer
MUFE Moisturising White Corrective Film Sample


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay Jen! You caved in for n/p haul!!! 

Hope you like them Ali!! Now you can finally make a decision which foundation you are going to include in your kit


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yay Jen! You caved in for n/p haul!!! _

 
yeah, I caved.

You're all ENABLERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh... and latest house haul... WALLS!!!!!!!!!!






SO Excited!!!!!!

I will take pics at lunch today to upload to facebook...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_yeah, I caved.

You're all ENABLERS!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Now we just have to start NOTD thread!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

My Style Warrior haul just arrived!
My gosh.. Talking about the cute packaging.. I think I might get Sunsational l/s afterall.. Grr
I got:

Gold Rebel l/g
Purple Rite l/s
Brave new Bronze l/s
Soft Force e/s
Bright Future e/s
Mercenary n/p


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 5, 2009)

Robyn - I picked up a Bourjois Sparkling e/l in black.
$16 - Baaaaargain!

Will let you know what it's like over the weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depending how this goes, gonna pick up some of the Bourjois metallic ones at some stage too!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 5, 2009)

latest haul... more cake stuff:

5x disposable piping bags
15ml  Sugar Flower Glue
Flower cutters x3 (the tiny little ones you see lately decorating cupcakes, about 1cm across)


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_latest haul... more cake stuff:

5x disposable piping bags
15ml Sugar Flower Glue
Flower cutters x3 (the tiny little ones you see lately decorating cupcakes, about 1cm across)_

 
You're a regular Martha Stewart, Jen. Although without the jail sentence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 = Jen in kitchen





       = Me in kitchen

Sugar Flower Glue? WTF is that? Sounds nom nom om om nom tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking foward to a wee bit of a sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought something at MAC today:

#4 Lash

And I blame this spontaneous purchase on Michelle, a.k.a simplyenchantin. 

Funny thing is I keep on buying falsies and I never wear them!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 5, 2009)

I am home alone and playing with makeups!!  Finally playing with my Shu lippy, which I bought awhile ago.. Michelle, this ain't like St Germaine!
OMG, I love this!!  It is the perfect 'strawberry milk' shade I have been looking for. 





Totally doesn't go with my look today, but never mind.




And MUFE stuff that have been neglected for awhile as well


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks hot, Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 More hot lipsticks....


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My Style Warrior haul just arrived!
My gosh.. Talking about the cute packaging.. I think I might get Sunsational l/s afterall.. Grr
I got:

Gold Rebel l/g
Purple Rite l/s
Brave new Bronze l/s
Soft Force e/s
Bright Future e/s
Mercenary n/p_

 
nice haul nat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you beat me to it! 
to add to my lipstick collection im thinking of getting purple rite and sunsational. i love mac frost finish lipsticks, cause eventhough theyre in darker colours, the frost finish makes it look nude on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and dont hate me for this, but im not a big fan of lipgloss on myself.
i see girls with lipgloss on and they all look pretty. i just dont think i can pull it off, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ive also been looking for shooting star and lightscapade msf.
ebay has them but theyre sooo expensive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ive been lookin around on livejournal but 0 results for now.. 
*siighhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh and also i failed one of my exams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps. nat that pink looks soo goodd on you!! is that shu uemura? i love shu uemura lipsticks! im thinking of getting some when im in singapore this holiday!! xxox


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ heehee Thanks Ali!
But I am chickening out of Naked Honey glosses!!

putrikardinal, my lips are so dry, they can't survive without a bit of lipgloss on top of lipstick.   You are so lucky!  Shu Uemura is expensive everywhere, isn't it?   Try out their painting liners!!  I love Shu everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sorry to hear about your exams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe you will do better next time!  You can find MSFs in the clearance bin.  Have a search on those, once your posting probation is over!


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 5, 2009)

it is overr!! ive posted more than 20 posts!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BUT! how do you get to the clearance bin?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my lips are dry too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so annoying! especially cause nude lipsticks really pick up those unattractive cracks that we dont want people to know we have.
what i do is before i go to bed, after moisturizing my face, i always moisturize my lips. currently i use my normal dark blue nivea, because i ran out of my sisley. but any hydrating lipbalm wud do.
during the day it could get a bit annoying having thickish lipbalm on your lips, but if you do it before you go to bed, in the morning your lips will be ready for your lipsticks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 5, 2009)

oh nevermind! i found the clearance bin!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ lol.. Have fun!  You can also click on 'search', type in the items you are looking for in the 'advanced search', which might save you time.
Yeah, I put the lip conditioner on every night, but it still doesn't help. Gloss is a must for me, unfortunately!  You can also layer a bit of gloss on your nude lipsticks to create different shade. It is all fun!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am home alone and playing with makeups!!  Finally playing with my Shu lippy, which I bought awhile ago.. Michelle, this ain't like St Germaine!
OMG, I love this!!  It is the perfect 'strawberry milk' shade I have been looking for. 



_

 
That is a gorgeous colour!
What is it called??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *putrikardinal* 

 
_
ps. nat that pink looks soo goodd on you!! is that shu uemura? i love shu uemura lipsticks! *im thinking of getting some when im in singapore this holiday!! xxox*_

 


Ohh when are you going to Singapore??
Im going on the 21st June


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 5, 2009)

Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC F&F sale is supposedly "confirmed" as June 16th to June 18th, and 20% off. Read post here: mac_cosmetics: Mac F&F sale.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 6, 2009)

boudoirblonde, the lippy is Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited Pink Collection lippy in PK344 and the lipgloss in PK325N.


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Ohh when are you going to Singapore??
Im going on the 21st June 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
heyy! im not sure which exact date yet! but it'll be somewhere between 7th july to 15th. are you just going there for holidays, have you got friends who live there? we can do some mac shopping together!


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC F&F sale is supposedly "confirmed" as June 16th to June 18th, and 20% off. Read post here: mac_cosmetics: Mac F&F sale._

 
someone explain to me, where this sale is and how it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what is it?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 6, 2009)

Robyn - used the black sparkling Bourjois e/k and it's awesome! I'd recommend it. It has silver sparkles through it. VERY PRETTY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I destroyed my #3 lash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It got 6 wears and then I was a little too rough with it when cleaning off the glue. Bugger.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *putrikardinal* 

 
_heyy! im not sure which exact date yet! but it'll be somewhere between 7th july to 15th. are you just going there for holidays, have you got friends who live there? we can do some mac shopping together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im going for a holiday, but my friend's uncle lives there, so we dont have to pay for accomodation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But Im coming back on 29th June, so we will miss each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_boudoirblonde, the lippy is Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited Pink Collection lippy in PK344 and the lipgloss in PK325N._

 
Thanks! Definitely picking up some stuff from Shu Uemura in Singapore (we dont have a counter in Perth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Robyn - used the black sparkling Bourjois e/k and it's awesome! I'd recommend it. It has silver sparkles through it. VERY PRETTY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I destroyed my #3 lash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It got 6 wears and then I was a little too rough with it when cleaning off the glue. Bugger.*



_

 
I've found that my MAC lashes only last about 5-6 times, and then they either fall apart as Im cleaning them, or the glue just wont stick anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How many wears do you usually get out of them?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 6, 2009)

I got my first cherryculture order today!

I can't wait to try one of the NYX nailpolishes!
Scrangies pictures enabled me and the three I got look so pretty in the bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jumbo e/s pencils
- Milk
- C****** Ch**** *censored because of yucky name*
- Baby Blue
- Horse Raddish

n/p
- Lime Sparkle
- Jungle
- Las Vegas


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_ - C****** Ch**** *censored because of yucky name*_

 
*Cottage Cheese!*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*C****** Ch****!*_

 
You.. naughty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ohhh Nat.. the NYX nailpolishes are gorgeeeeeeous!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ Yeah, I just couldn't stand all those **** ******..  I felt like putting my hand up and give my correct answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What is my prize? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, aren't NYX n/p cheap?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yeah, I just couldn't stand all those **** ******..  I felt like putting my hand up and give my correct answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What is my prize? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, aren't NYX n/p cheap?_

 





Yes they are cheap. $3.50 for 14ml of nailpolish but the quality is good.


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jun 7, 2009)

Nat that whole look is amazing! you pull off those shades perfectly.

went to a NARS makeup event thingie at mecca yesterday. my RPs-

NARS irresistiblement bronzer
NARS modern love palette.

love them both!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_Nat that whole look is amazing! you pull off those shades perfectly.

went to a NARS makeup event thingie at mecca yesterday. my RPs-

NARS irresistiblement bronzer
NARS modern love palette.

love them both!_

 
 Thanks em!!  I went to Shu today. Didn't grab another painting liner though as I bought some brightening stuff instead! Ahh.. I am still thinking about it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did you get another blush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's haul:
Shu Uemura Smoothing Foundation
Shu Uemura Instant Spot Brightener
MAC Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15 (for hubby)
MAC Sugar Sweet cardboard insert buwahahahaha..  This is massive!  Where am I going to put this?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 7, 2009)

for those who wanted to see pictures... he're the thread with the finished product of the flamingo cupcakes...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/f...-cakes-141341/


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 7, 2009)

^^OMG MrsMay they look AMAZING

God I LOVE cupcakes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used to make them often, but now Im on a diet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so no more for a while, haha!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_for those who wanted to see pictures... he're the thread with the finished product of the flamingo cupcakes...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/f...-cakes-141341/_

 
*sneaks out of the traincase in the kitchen* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow Jen they look perfect! You make me drool so badly now!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 7, 2009)

I have posted an ISO for a regular CP lady in the Looking For forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 7, 2009)

My god MrsMay those cupcakes are amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had your baking skills!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 8, 2009)

I saw em on facebook Jen, you did an amazing job! They look so pretty I wouldn't want to eat one and ruin them!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ That's why you should at least get two. Eat one and put the other one in the freezer.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ That's why you should at least get two. Eat one and put the other one in the freezer._

 
You cant put the cupcake toppers in the freezer, it will ruin them!

Any sugarpaste creations you should just wipe off any icing and store them in a airtight container and they will last for years


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ lol. it was just a figure of speech!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 9, 2009)

Doughnuts stay good in the freezer


----------



## dearcupcake (Jun 9, 2009)

they look yummm!

anyway haul...

Sumptuous Olive e/s
Perfect Topping MSF (back up!!!- ive only slightly worn the dome down and already cant bare to lose this! lol)
Satellite Dreams e/s
Rose is a rose (nordstrom exclusive) quad
224 
coppering e/s
peppier e/s
knight devine e/s
handwritten e/s
brule e/s
vanilla e/s
vibrant grape e/s

i have just discovered nordstroms/us mail forwarding LUV LUV LUV....


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 9, 2009)

^^^Wow nice haul!

Which mail forwarding service did you use?


----------



## dearcupcake (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_^^^Wow nice haul!

Which mail forwarding service did you use?_

 
shopaholiques...this is the first time ive used it on rec....Fiona has been so helpful and friendly!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but its all to easy to buy online (although it is cheaper!) THIS IS IT until SW bags come out (does anyone know if Nordstroms are getting these? sorry if its been asked before) im doing that order and colour craft (keeping it a little smaller than the above) and shes a star lipglass from nh next!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 9, 2009)

Haulage woo!

Rue de Rouge d/g
Violet Underground e/k
Taupographic s/s
Lustering l/s
Mulch e/s
Blossoming creme blush refil


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

well I received some goodies today:

All Mat 10ml tubes x3
UD Zero 24/7 liner - mini size
MUFE pigment Samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









OPI Tiny Tinsel Towners mini set
China Glaze Heart of Africa
China Glaze Have to Have it
OPI DS Sensation
OPI Light my Sapphire
OPI We'll always have Paris
OPI Give me the moon
OPI DS Reflection
China Glaze Ruby Pumps (OMG THIS IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!)
OPI Nail Envy

Now I just need my seche vite to arrive...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_well I received some goodies today:

All Mat 10ml tubes x3
UD Zero 24/7 liner - mini size
MUFE pigment Samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*OPI Tiny Tinsel Towners mini set
China Glaze Heart of Africa
China Glaze Have to Have it
OPI DS Sensation
OPI Light my Sapphire
OPI We'll always have Paris
OPI Give me the moon
OPI DS Reflection
China Glaze Ruby Pumps (OMG THIS IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!)
OPI Nail Envy*

Now I just need my seche vite to arrive..._

 
Mission accomplished!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Mission accomplished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah Jeanette!


----------



## Tracey82 (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh Dearcupcake I am have been lemming rose is a rose quad since I first saw it but have no one to do custom purchase from the US.  Let me know what it is like.  Maybe if you don't like it you may like to sell lol...I know wishful thinking on my part.  Have wanted to try shopaholiques but never seem to have the funds and just buying one thing won't make it worthwhile.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Mission accomplished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shush you two!! you're both shockers...  I've just put a coat of nail envy on for the meantime...


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 9, 2009)

My Haulage ...

Benefit - Coralista
Urban Decay - Primer Potion - Regular & Sin
MAC - Solar Riche Bronzer
MAC - Brave New Bronze 
MAC - Gold Rebel
Stila - Gerbera & Petunia Convertables
&&Waiting for the medium Hello Kitty Makeup Bag in the mail from someone on specktra =]

Happy Jennyyy


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Haulage woo!

Rue de Rouge d/g
Violet Underground e/k
Taupographic s/s
Lustering l/s
Mulch e/s
Blossoming creme blush refil_

 
You'll love Rue de Rouge d/g Michelle!!


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have no haulage to boast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do intend to buy Smooth Merge and a couple of 226s as soon as they are released, *maybe* a MB or two, we'll see on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the lovely ladies that contacted me your passes are in the mail - no they dont expire but you can only use them ONCE so make sure you do some serious ass kicking hauling ~ oh, and I totally want to see it when you have


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I have no haulage to boast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do intend to buy Smooth Merge and a couple of 226s as soon as they are released, *maybe* a MB or two, we'll see on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the lovely ladies that contacted me your passes are in the mail - no they dont expire but you can only use them ONCE so make sure you do some serious ass kicking hauling ~ oh, and I totally want to see it when you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!

My latest haulage: One EL/CCO pass


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

well I just had some mail delivered...

MUFE Mat Velvet +

Another makeup item which I'm not going to list becuase it's for someone's birthday (early July) and they will probably read this post


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dearcupcake* 

 
_ 
i have just discovered nordstroms/us mail forwarding LUV LUV LUV...._

 
OMG.. I just checked out Nordstrom's site.. I had no idea that the price of MAC was so inflated over here! No wonder everyone gets CP's all the time!

Just picked my jaw up off the floor..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol welcome to Australia. In the US a MAC lipstick costs $14USD, here it costs $35AUD and $42AUD if it has special packaging. An eye shadow costs $14.50USD yet $32AUD. Let alone the huge inflation, why are lipsticks more expensive than eyeshadows here, but it's the other way around in the US? Makes no sense!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 10, 2009)

Makes ZERO sense!!

I'm really annoyed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's something funny.. I ordered the LE brush set online from the MAC website and thought I'd chuck an eyeshadow in while I was there, the brush set was sold out so they sent me a huge box, just for one tiny little eyeshadow!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL that's funny.


----------



## annegal (Jun 10, 2009)

So I got my SW haul yesterday which was really tiny!

Bright Future e/s
Gold Rebel l/g <3 <3 <3
Purple Rite l/s

Er. Purple Rite doesn't flatter me at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sob!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lol welcome to Australia. In the US a MAC lipstick costs $14USD, here it costs $35AUD and $42AUD if it has special packaging. An eye shadow costs $14.50USD yet $32AUD. Let alone the huge inflation, why are lipsticks more expensive than eyeshadows here, but it's the other way around in the US? Makes no sense!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Makes ZERO sense!!

I'm really annoyed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's something funny.. I ordered the LE brush set online from the MAC website and thought I'd chuck an eyeshadow in while I was there, the brush set was sold out so they sent me a huge box, just for one tiny little eyeshadow!!_

 
Ok, now just before I start, I'd like to say that Im not activating for higher MAC prices or anything...

BUT, in order for MAC to compete with most of the other counters in the dept stores here, their pricing really does need to be the way it is.

So a lipstick at MAC is $35, a lipstick at Dior/Chanel/Guerlain and so on is $49-$68!! MAC when you compare it to the other brands here is actually REALLY reasonably priced.  In fact, if I wasn't aware of the MAC prices in the US, I'd think they were cheap!

So not only do MAC need to preserve their "high end" image, if they sold lipsticks for the equivalent USD to AUD, their over-all counter performance against the rest of the floor would be horrible, already MAC have to sell double the units of most other brands to rake in the same amount of dollars. So if they had lower prices, they wouldnt be able to pay their artists the most on the floor (true), and they wouldnt have the power to get the biggest counters in the best positions on the floor, and this would affect the whole brand's dynamics.

Now, lets look at "drug store" brands. Cover girl, maybelline and so on charge about $17-$19 a mascara. MAC charges $25. Dior charges $51.
MAC is actually closer to the drug store price! So, drug store brands here aren't really "cheap" either, they are MORE than double the price of the same products in the US.

So why this price overload in Australia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, Australia has a higher average wage, we also have a higher minimum wage. This means theoretically that we should have more money to spend on such things like make-up, food and so on than people in the US.

This is my understanding of the pricing structure here in Australia.  And whilst I love cheap make-up, after studying Marketing at Uni for 3 years, I actually agree with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok *end essay* haha


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_So I got my SW haul yesterday which was really tiny!

Bright Future e/s
Gold Rebel l/g <3 <3 <3
Purple Rite l/s

Er. Purple Rite doesn't flatter me at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sob!_

 

Oh no!! I'm surprised, it looks so pretty in the pics that I've seen of it.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL thanks for that boudoirblonde, you've made some very valid points here.

I guess if MAC sold for US prices we'd be buying it at Priceline! 

And I should have thought about the difference in the economic situation btwn here and the US.. but now that I have it all makes perfect sense! 

I feel much better now!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 10, 2009)

It still annoys me which is why I buy mostly through CP


----------



## dearcupcake (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_OMG.. I just checked out Nordstrom's site.. I had no idea that the price of MAC was so inflated over here! No wonder everyone gets CP's all the time!

Just picked my jaw up off the floor.._

 

watch out longlashes, it is more addictive!!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 10, 2009)

ha ha yes I've already started a wishlist over there.

I'm not going to get anything yet, I've gone a little crazy in the last couple of weeks. I want to put my haul up here but I think I'll cry if I see how much I've spent on mac!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 10, 2009)

For those interested, Target has a national sale on tomorrow (Thur 11 to Wed 17)... and Bourjois is discounted - 50% off 2nd item purchased.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 10, 2009)

boudoirblonde, you make some very good points - thank you!

I had to go to the shops today to post something off for hubby... and I went to Inglot lol..

Haul:
1 x 5 pan pro palette...

and I actually bought bright colours this time (well mostly)!





This pic doesnt do it justice - the yellow is much brighter in real life.. this will be my Bright Future dupe!  Along with Gold pigment (frost), Golden Lemon etc...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 10, 2009)

ooh I love the last two greens you've got there. Gorgeous!

What do you think of Inglot? I've never purchased any of their items although they look really nice.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 10, 2009)

Very purdy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is the 3rd colour in like aquadisiac? Or more minty?
I hate that Inglot only have numbers and not names.... GRRR.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_It still annoys me which is why I buy mostly through CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Sometimes the price annoys me. The release dates annoy me more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha 

But lately with CPs, I've been disappointed with the products once they arrived. I actually really like going on the day of the collection, swatching everything then deciding what to buy!


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 10, 2009)

I dont know... I still have issues with AU retail pricing.... HKK dazzleglasses $68AU, $28US - even after the conversion that still MORE than double and let me tell you right now that our wages AREN'T double. I actually dont think Dior are that badly priced by comparison - their reflects glosses are only $36 at Charlestown, I got mine for $32 at a 10% off sale - and thats less than a dazzleglass at $43 - Dior glosses have almost 3x the product volume as well and that makes MAC more expensive than Dior. Retail values alone are not reflective of the ACTUAL cost per gram of product and I am vastly unimpressed with the way MAC slugs us here - especially for special packaging!!!!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 10, 2009)

MrsMay, that palette looks gorgeous, nice colours! I've only tried one Inglot shadow - one of the new matte ones. I loved it, and they're quite reasonably priced too!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ooh I love the last two greens you've got there. Gorgeous!

What do you think of Inglot? I've never purchased any of their items although they look really nice._

 
I really like their pro e/s (the same size ones as MAC) and their bigger matte e/s (the ones from the new matte range), and of course their pigments and gel liners are fantastic!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Very purdy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is the 3rd colour in like aquadisiac? Or more minty?
I hate that Inglot only have numbers and not names.... GRRR._

 
You're gonna kill me when I tell you Ali... the one in the middle is like a green version of silverthorn.. it has that gold duochrome to it that silverthorn has but with a green base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_MrsMay, that palette looks gorgeous, nice colours! I've only tried one Inglot shadow - one of the new matte ones. I loved it, and they're quite reasonably priced too!_

 
Thanks!  Yeah.. for $45 you get 5 e/s and a palette!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_You're gonna kill me when I tell you Ali... the one in the middle is like a green version of silverthorn.. it has that gold duochrome to it that silverthorn has but with a green base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Looks very pretty! 
Hmmm... it's not LE tho is it? I can wait.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[exerts self control and enlists fun police]


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Looks very pretty! 
Hmmm... it's not LE tho is it? I can wait.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[exerts self control and enlists fun police]_

 
Nope definately not LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and cos I'm super super nice... here are some swatches I quickly did


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 10, 2009)

just put in my cp for colour craft.....
Smooth merge msf
[FONT=&quot]Triple fusion msf[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cheeky bronze msf [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Porcelain pink msf [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Improvise mb[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hand finish mb[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]226 brush [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]130 brush [/FONT]

lol... my dh is gonna kill me


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 10, 2009)

When's colour craft coming out in the US?


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 10, 2009)

the colour story sys the 9of july....


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lol welcome to Australia. In the US a MAC lipstick costs $14USD, here it costs $35AUD and $42AUD if it has special packaging. An eye shadow costs $14.50USD yet $32AUD. Let alone the huge inflation, why are lipsticks more expensive than eyeshadows here, but it's the other way around in the US? Makes no sense!_

 





thats pretty funny. and so NOT at the same time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



makeup here is soo expensive, i reckon.
still. it doesnt seem like it matters too much, given the fact that we still see haul after haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soo i just go these in the mail today.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 10, 2009)

^^I've got a fair few things on order that I'm just waiting and waiting for and I swear it's driving me nutty. Every day I race home to see if anything has arrived but alas nothing has *cry* I'm gonna list what I'm waiting for to let off some steam lol!

- Mehron Tropical + Metallic palettes
- Calypso Mineral Beauty loose pigments x 4
- Spiced Chocolate Quad
- Style Warriors Haulage
- Heavenly Natural Beauty pigments x I cant remember how many
- Konad Image Plates

I hope that I get *something* to play with before the weekend, particularly the Mehron palettes. I can't wait to try those out!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 10, 2009)

putrikardinal, what is the 2nd Heatherette lippy (3rd from left)?


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 10, 2009)

^^*Butts in** Looks like Fleshpot to me but could be wrong >_< 

*Butts out*^^


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Bibi!  I realise it is actually Lollipop Loving.. I didn't recognise it first -the lighting makes it really yummy looking


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 10, 2009)

Ohhhh I thought you meant that other one, pardon me!! Can I change my answer?? I swear I knew it was Lollipop Loving! I got my lefts and rights confused..... again. Haha I'm old..


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I dont know... I still have issues with AU retail pricing.... HKK dazzleglasses $68AU, $28US - even after the conversion that still MORE than double and let me tell you right now that *our wages AREN'T double*. I actually dont think Dior are that badly priced by comparison - their reflects glosses are only *$36 at Charlestown*, I got mine for $32 at a 10% off sale - and thats less than a dazzleglass at $43 - Dior glosses have almost 3x the product volume as well and that makes MAC more expensive than Dior. Retail values alone are not reflective of the ACTUAL cost per gram of product and I am vastly unimpressed with the way MAC slugs us here - especially for special packaging!!!!_

 
I didnt say our wages are double. But its not like US$28=AU$28. When HK came out, our dollar was doing very poorly, and I think that was reflected in the prices.

Well, actually the Dior glosses are $47 RRP, and I dont think its correct to compare non-RRP prices. (Also, its my personal opinion that Dior Reflects Gloss and Dazzleglasses are like comparing chalk and cheese)
I also think that Dazzleglasses are a "special case", and dont really compare to the rest of MACs pricing.  Also, a year ago (when I started at Dior) the Reflects Glosses were AU$45.  Dior does price rises about every 3 months.
Which is more often than MAC I believe. (Yeah, dior blushes were $65, now they are $72!!)


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 10, 2009)

spectrolite! i ordered my konad stuff a few days ago too!! i just got my chinaglaze in the mail yesterday.. didnt think i should get konad, i actually thought about it for awhile before i gave in. such a sucker! (youtube!!)

oh nat, here's the names for the lipsticks. (my bad! still getting the hang of this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) myth, fleshpot, lollipop loving, and chanel no. 37 evanescent.
just thought id share, im having so much fun building my lipstick collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im so happy i can share with everyone here too!

oh and these are the nail polish that i got! *went a lil too crazy, got carried away.. and i didnt have many to start with, so thats not too bad right?*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if anyone wants to know names, just let me know which, and i'll post the name here


----------



## annegal (Jun 10, 2009)

wow amazing nail polish haul!!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow that is a lot of np! *Is super jealous*


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Ohhhh I thought you meant that other one, pardon me!! Can I change my answer?? I swear I knew it was Lollipop Loving! I got my lefts and rights confused..... again. Haha I'm old.. _

 
 Haha, you are so cute Bibi.  BTW, I am _older_ than you, so don't even go there!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 11, 2009)

Bourjois teeny weeny haul:

Bourjois Regard Effet Metallise #52 Brun (translation: metallic brown eyeliner)
Bourjois Levres Contour #11 Enjoleuse (translation: nude/pink lip liner)

I feel so "cultured" writing all this French! Heheh


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 11, 2009)

My latest haulage:

*A NEW JOB!!*

woo! I've been offered a position with the Bobbi Brown counter that is opening in Myer in July!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome BB! Best of luck in July!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 11, 2009)

Far out BB!!  That is fantastic!  Now I know who to ask for, when it comes to BB (holy crap, same initials!  It is a fate!) pricing and lauch date, etc


----------



## Brie (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations BB!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_My latest haulage:

*A NEW JOB!!*

woo! I've been offered a position with the Bobbi Brown counter that is opening in Myer in July! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 11, 2009)

I just got handed a parcel slip for the post office so I made the 2 min trip down there...

latest haulage (Jeanette's gonna haz a happy at this haul)

Seche Vite
OPI DS Exclusive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chine Glaze Afterglow
OPI Dusk Over Cairo

I really like all three of these polishes - Dusk over Cairo is a beautiful rose kinda colour that I can see myself using quite regularly, and CG Afterglow is a nice pink with blue duochrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI DS Exclusive is in a class of it's own though as it's a holographic polish, and I'm a sucker for any polishes that are holographic, duochrome or opalescent...


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Far out BB!!  That is fantastic!  Now I know who to ask for, when it comes to BB (*holy crap, same initials!  It is a fate!*) pricing and lauch date, etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha I know right! BB4BB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll definitely keep everyone up to date with releases and such! And the counter is going in literally next to the MAC counter


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *putrikardinal* 

 
_spectrolite! i ordered my konad stuff a few days ago too!! i just got my chinaglaze in the mail yesterday.. didnt think i should get konad, i actually thought about it for awhile before i gave in. such a sucker! (youtube!!)

oh nat, here's the names for the lipsticks. (my bad! still getting the hang of this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) myth, fleshpot, lollipop loving, and chanel no. 37 evanescent.
just thought id share, im having so much fun building my lipstick collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im so happy i can share with everyone here too!

oh and these are the nail polish that i got! *went a lil too crazy, got carried away.. and i didnt have many to start with, so thats not too bad right?*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if anyone wants to know names, just let me know which, and i'll post the name here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^^OMGGGGGGG. I'm getting a head spin looking at all of those gorgeous polishes. Where did you order them from and what was the shipping like!? I *must* place a huge order for myself!

Btw Konad is bloody fantastic. I love doing my nails and using the stamper and get so many questions and compliments. You'll love it!! I recommend using the Special Nail Polish they tell you to use too. It holds up alot better than non-special nail polish. I guess thats why it's called "Special." Hahah.

Oh and today my Spiced Chocolate Quad was waiting for me at home >_<!!!! Hell to the yeah.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_My latest haulage:

*A NEW JOB!!*

woo! I've been offered a position with the Bobbi Brown counter that is opening in Myer in July! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I just got handed a parcel slip for the post office so I made the 2 min trip down there...

latest haulage *(Jeanette's gonna haz a happy at this haul)*

Seche Vite
OPI DS Exclusive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chine Glaze Afterglow
OPI Dusk Over Cairo

I really like all three of these polishes - Dusk over Cairo is a beautiful rose kinda colour that I can see myself using quite regularly, and CG Afterglow is a nice pink with blue duochrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI DS Exclusive is in a class of it's own though as it's a holographic polish, and I'm a sucker for any polishes that are holographic, duochrome or opalescent..._

 





 I do!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm a sucker for any polishes that are holographic, duochrome or opalescent..._

 
 Me too!  I love bling bling nails that sparkles crazy under halogen & natural lights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 
_haha I know right! BB4BB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll definitely keep everyone up to date with releases and such! And the counter is going in literally next to the MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Is Bobbi Brown going to be available in all major Myer counters from now on?  We have it at some DJs, but not in Myer. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_Btw Konad is bloody fantastic_

 
I can't hear you!!!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_My latest haulage:

*A NEW JOB!!*

woo! I've been offered a position with the Bobbi Brown counter that is opening in Myer in July! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Congrats!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I can't hear you!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yet.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  I need to see a hypnotherapist to block all these enablers!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations BB! How exciting!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Is Bobbi Brown going to be available in all major Myer counters from now on?  We have it at some DJs, but not in Myer. _

 




But according to their website there is already;

Myer Chermside
Gympie Road
Chermside, QLD

Myer Melbourne
295 Lonsdale Street

Myer Pacific Fair
Hooker Blvd
Broadbeach, QLD

Myer Sydney
436 George St.


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 11, 2009)

anyone own stila's kitten eyeshadow?
ive been eyeing it for a while and have heard its hg,  but is it dupable?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 11, 2009)

I have it and haven't come across any dupes. It's versatile, great highlighter, VERY pigmented an soft like powder, it almost feels like a pressed pigment.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_anyone own stila's kitten eyeshadow?
ive been eyeing it for a while and have heard its hg, but is it dupable?_

 
It's dupable by MAC's Grand Entrance e/s - one of the fabulous Starflash e/s being re-released in August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know there are a few floating around the clearance bin too...  Grand Entrance is one of my fave e/s


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks girls, im intending to get alllllll the starfalsh shadows lol so i will wait until then, if im still lemming it after that i'll pick it up


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 11, 2009)

spectrolite, now im glad i got mine, cant wait till my it gets here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oh i bought my chinaglaze from Head2ToeBeauty.com. the shipping was pretty expensive, it was around $50-60. but my order was 7lbs, and i chose the fastest one (lol!) and it literally got here in 3-4 days after the payment was made. they have a massive range of colour to choose from too, from so many different collections and theyre US$2.99 each. they have some konad stuff too but they didnt have many, so i got the konad stuff from www.WowSoCool.com Konad Stamping Nail Art. 
i dont know if this still works but i used this coupon code 'xsparkage' for 20% off, last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahh, BB!! thats greatt!! congratulations!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 -> im doing the happy dance for you!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_




But according to their website there is already;

Myer Chermside
Gympie Road
Chermside, QLD

Myer Melbourne
295 Lonsdale Street

Myer Pacific Fair
Hooker Blvd
Broadbeach, QLD

Myer Sydney
436 George St._

 
Doh.. I usually power walk to MAC or Shu.. Never notice BB was there!  But then Myer Melbourne moved whole cosmetics department around, so I can't just blame it on my tunnel vision


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 12, 2009)

Aussie dollar is 82cents against US today!!  Buy, buy everyone!!!!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 12, 2009)

putrikardinal, the xsparkage code still works - thank you! I'm getting some Konad stuff now, I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 12, 2009)

oh yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im glad i could help!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 12, 2009)

^^Just so you Konad enthusiast know - you can also order straight from the Konad website too. The address is *Konad Stamping Nail Art*  It's super quick and the shipping is a good price. The plates are pretty cheap too @ US $5.90 each.
My 2 Mehron palettes arrived today Woo Woo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seriously cannot wait to play with them.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 12, 2009)

Which mehron palettes are they, Bibi?

I received a small envelop full of Koh Gen Do foundation & base samples. I know it is sad, but I am really looking forward tomorrow, just so that I can try new foundation


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Which mehron palettes are they, Bibi?

I received a small envelop full of Koh Gen Do foundation & base samples. I know it is sad, but I am really looking forward tomorrow, just so that I can try new foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^I got the Tropical and Metallic palettes


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 13, 2009)

Does any of them have pale cream colour Bibi?

Today, I was supposed to take a quick trip to Shu, but ended up staying in the city for 4 hours, thanks to hubby.  I already blew my budget in the first 30 minutes of stay, so it was hard just walking around doing a 'lookey' for 3.5 hours.  Life is depressing that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My haul today:
Shu Uemura Brightening Cleanse Oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shu Uemura latex pentagon sponge set
Shu Uemura Puff
Shu Uemura Painting Liner in Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited Pink in #356
(and handful of samples from the male MUA from Shu!!)
MAC Solar Bits in Bronzescape
Here is a pic of what Shu MUA did to my eyes, using painting liner.  There supposed to be purple at the outer corner, green in the middle and silver at the inner corner.  I thought about green all day and ended up buying that one!  Never mind the lid colours.. I have Bronzescape on one lid and Scatterays on the other lol.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 13, 2009)

So BAD!
There is a salon in Chatswood (15mins) from my house that sells Konad.
I went about three weeks ago and got the stamp, scraper, some plates and polishes.
Went back today and got more polishes, plates, double ended stamper (which came with a new scraper).
Then I thought might as well buy some new regular polishes, luckily there was a sale on so only soent about $40. All up spent like $100 which isnt bad but im leaving for London/NY in 20 days and need to be saving!
Plus Style Warriors....grrrr


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_So BAD!
There is a salon in Chatswood (15mins) from my house that sells Konad.
I went about three weeks ago and got the stamp, scraper, some plates and polishes.
Went back today and got more polishes, plates, double ended stamper (which came with a new scraper).
Then I thought might as well buy some new regular polishes, luckily there was a sale on so only soent about $40. All up spent like $100 which isnt bad but im leaving for London/NY in 20 days and need to be saving!
Plus Style Warriors....grrrr_

 
Oh no..... our Sydney office is in Chatswood - this is not what I needed to know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok, so where is this salon and how much were the polishes, plates and double ended stamper?  I'm gonna need to know how much I'm up for...


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 14, 2009)

ok... so I just wanted to jump in here and say that I've found US store that sells Konad and offers free international shipping, and I was able to use a 20% off code...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ok... so I just wanted to jump in here and say that I've found US store that sells Konad and offers free international shipping, and I was able to use a 20% off code..._

 
I no understand English - I have no idea what you are saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 14, 2009)

im so sorry this is probably gonna sound really stupid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but whats the f&f sale on the 16th? why are people so excited about it?
sorry girls. just have no idea..


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey putrikardinal, f&f is MAC family & friends sale in US.  25% off all on-line purchases!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ok... so I just wanted to jump in here and say that I've found US store that sells Konad and offers free international shipping, and I was able to use a 20% off code..._

 





 Oh my! Where? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I no understand English - I have no idea what you are saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jen just says: Nat.. buy.. KONAD.. now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yesterday in the mail:

- NailTek foundation II
- China Glaze Calcium Gel Fortifier
- Orly Mint Mojito
- Orly Country Club Khaki
- China Glaze Custom Kicks
- China Glaze Coconut Kiss


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey putrikardinal, f&f is MAC family & friends sale in US.  25% off all on-line purchases!_

 
uhmm. so do i just go on to the US mac website and place my order? do they ship internationally? whats a CP? sorry..


----------



## Tracey82 (Jun 14, 2009)

CP means Custom Purchase.  You would need someone in the states to purchase for you as Mac over there does not accept international credit card.


----------



## *lolly (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey girls and guys,

Just wondering - with your CP's and things from the states, do you usually use First Class International Mail? Is it reliable?! I've received small items via this method but my next haul is quite pricey (my enormous f&f haul!) and I'm worried that it may get lost on it's voyage down under 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Should I fork out an extra $20-30AUD for Registered Priority International Mail?! TIA


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 14, 2009)

^^ For the last 8 years, I only had one item missing via First Class.  So you just never know lolly!  How big is your haul?  I would go at least priority.


----------



## *lolly (Jun 15, 2009)

^ it's roughly $200AUD.. I don't spend that much on make-up at all! Usually I only get one or two things every now and then! Hrmmm... I might have to bite the bullet and pay extra I think...


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

ok... so my haul today (in-store!!) consisted of:

Sun Rush lustre drops
Impassioned Solarbits

and from Media Makeup Academy:
MUFE Eyeshadow #10 (this is what I wanted Bright Future to be - frosty bright goldy yellow)
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner 0L (Black)


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ Yay.. love Aqua liner!!  I am going to get the full size in shimmery black soon!  I agree about MUFE shadows though.  Bright Future disappointed me in a way that it has such a poor colour pay off.  Meh.. maybe I am loving MUFE shadows too much!

You couldn't wait for F&F for Impassioned? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  When I saw Bronzescape, I had to get it straight away, never mind the extra cost lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ dont worry... I am getting 2x Impassioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One locally and one via CP in the F+F sale.

I love this colour so I knew I would want more than one, especially as they are not as full as normal pigments jars


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*^^ dont worry... I am getting 2x Impassioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* One locally and one via CP in the F+F sale.

I love this colour so I knew I would want more than one, especially as they are not as full as normal pigments jars_

 
Far out Jen!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder if I should check out the solarbits and lustre drops afterall..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 15, 2009)

I got Impassioned too! LOVE IT!!!

baulked at the price though- $39 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was thinking I should've just added it to my F&F list. Oh well. I also got an eyeliner which i should've DEFINITELY added to the F&F but I was at mac and I get carried away..

Also my ACW haul arrived today.. so happy with them that I've already ordered some more stuff. Today's package was High Tea and Politely Pink lippies and LittleVI lustreglass to replace the one that my dog ate when he was a puppy. (my dog loves mac too but not quite the way I do)

Oh and I also got a package off ebay- Big Kiss plush glass.. beautiful!!

all this kind of makes up for my swaplifting incident this morning!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I wonder if I should check out the solarbits and lustre drops afterall.._

 
Yeah!!
Lucky lustre drops didn't show up on me at all! But go and check out solarbits, michelle!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Far out Jen!!!_

 
lol - you know how much I love pigments in this particular colour - and this one is SPARKLY!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I wonder if I should check out the solarbits and lustre drops afterall.._

 
I liked Sun Rush, but Pink Rebel didnt do much on my skin....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I got Impassioned too! LOVE IT!!!

baulked at the price though- $39 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was thinking I should've just added it to my F&F list. Oh well. I also got an eyeliner which i should've DEFINITELY added to the F&F but I was at mac and I get carried away.._

 
Yep, the solarbits are the same price as pigments, but like the Richmetal pigments they are lighter in weight (3.9g vs 7.5g for normal pigments) but I'm happy to pay more for this beautiful shade!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, and I got charged $40 and $37, so not sure on the price as to which was the lustre drops and which was the solarbits.

What's the bet they have increased the price of the solarbits to AUD$40.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ my receipt is for $37 and $39 and I got the solar bits and an eye kohl. Maybe the kohl was $39.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ cool, looks like the solarbits are $37 then


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha.. Yeah, the solarbits are $37.  I know it is still expensive compared to US pricing, but I am so used to $30 somethings in MAC stuff here, pretty solarbits for $37 is definitely worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not that I need to justfy the pricing.. If I see something purrty, I just get it, instead of agonising about it for days


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 15, 2009)

Today my Style Warriors haul arrived >_<! yayyy

In the box was:
- Eversun Blush
- On a Mission Blush
- Bright Future e/s
- Sun Rush Lustredrops
- Violet Fire nail polish
- Style Warrior lipglass
- Brave New Bronze lipstick
- Purple Rite lipstick

and from the Pro Store on Chapel I picked up:
- Moons Reflection pro pan


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Oh my! Where? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

it's "Nat doesnt want to see this website"


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_it's "Nat doesnt want to see this website"_

 
lol I got email notification that says :
it's "Nat doesnt want to see this website" (http://www.ocnailart.com/)


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_lol I got email notification that says :
it's "Nat doesnt want to see this website" (http://www.ocnailart.com/) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well you cant blame me for trying!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok so I managed to drag my sore and sorry ass out of the tracksuit pants which have been glued to my arse for the last 5 days and went to check out SW. I was being very good and was probably too off my face on painkillers to be bothered looking at the rest so I stuck to my one original item and picked up Bright Future e/s. Gotta say I really like it, I didn't want it to be super bright and it's like butter so it was probably worth brushing my hair for.

Apparently DJ's in the city sold out of BF within an hour? What, did they only get 3 or something?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ now you're making me want it again Robyn!!

*takes out beautiful MUFE e/s and drools on it again to forget about BF*


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 15, 2009)

hehehehehe, sorry Jen! To be honest I wouldn't call it a must have but it is very pretty. I'm sure it'll show up in the clearance bin in a couple of months so you could always get it later if you change your mind


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_it's "Nat doesnt want to see this website"_

 
Thank you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_lol I got email notification that says :
it's "Nat doesnt want to see this website" (http://www.ocnailart.com/) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Sooo Nat.. have you ordered yet?


With the Konad haul yesterday on wowsocool and todays haul on ocnailart I will hopefully get soon:

image plates
- m73
- m25
- m51
- m63
- m65
- m64
- m69
- m3
- m19
- m71


And yesterday I was really nailpolish-bad.

China Glaze 
(Romantique collection.. so perfect for stamping)
- Awaken
- Adore
- Devotion

- LOL


Zoya 
- Midori
- Trixie
- Dita
- Tallulah

Essie
- Greenport

Seche Vite

OPI
-You Don't Know Jacques!


I may need to look where I can get the other missing n/p from the Romantique collection.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh - I just had a package delivered a couple of minutes ago...

Sunsational l/s
UD 24/7 liner (full size) in Zero

I've found that I'm slowly getting the hang of pencil liners, after years of only using liquid or gel liners cos they were the only ones that didnt move!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_well you cant blame me for trying!!!_

 





  I already put Kodad stuff on my lemming list. Just waiting for the OZ lotto win tomorrow night.  I will also have to go and buy the ticket first too haha.

How much are SW shadows here?  Are they still $32?  Don't know it will appear at the clearance bin soon though..  BF and Brave New Bronze lippy were the first ones that sold out in US. 

Holy crap Jeanette!  A huge haul


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Oh - I just had a package delivered a couple of minutes ago...

Sunsational l/s
UD 24/7 liner (full size) in Zero

I've found that I'm slowly getting the hang of pencil liners, after years of only using liquid or gel liners cos they were the only ones that didnt move!_

 
I was going to say how many black liner pencils are you getting? lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_



*I already put Kodad stuff on my lemming list. *Just waiting for the OZ lotto win tomorrow night.  I will also have to go and buy the ticket first too haha._

 







  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Holy crap Jeanette!  A huge haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With the Konad hauls I will have 12 image plates altogether which should be enough for a long while. I just thought.. why not ordering all the plates that I am lemming now.

I ordered the nailpolishes from maiandjays with the free shipping but they only had three of the Romantique nailpolishes.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I was going to say how many black liner pencils are you getting? lol_

 
lol the MUFE one was an impulse purchase today, but I figured it's not like I'm not going to use them eventually, right?  Its' black for pete's sake!

Plus I wanted to try them out before ordering any from the US... as I've found that the Navy one (3L) is just the navy blue I've been looking for...


----------



## darklocke (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_lol the MUFE one was an impulse purchase today, but I figured it's not like I'm not going to use them eventually, right?  Its' black for pete's sake!_

 
I agree, one can never have too many black pencils!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I agree, one can never have too many black pencils! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But, but, but mrsmay has 2 of travel size UD black pencils, a full size of that and MUFE black pencil liner!  Now I think about it, I have 4 black pencil liners, so I better shush.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I agree, one can never have too many black pencils! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_But, but, but mrsmay has 2 of travel size UD black pencils, a full size of that and MUFE black pencil liner!  *Now I think about it, I have 4 black pencil liners, so I better shush.*_

 





Oh.... I just looked.. and I only have two three.. the Zero from UD/travel size and one from Agnes b. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Feline! How could I forget Feline?!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_But, but, but mrsmay has 2 of travel size UD black pencils, a full size of that and MUFE black pencil liner!  Now I think about it, I have 4 black pencil liners, so I better shush._

 
I'm not saying anything. I've got one 24/7 UD pencil in Zero, one black from IsaDora, MAC Powerpoint pencil in Engraved AND Industry (grey), and one Stila Kajal in Onyx coming..


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_












Oh.... I just looked.. and I only have two three.. the Zero from UD/travel size and one from Agnes b. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*And Feline! How could I forget Feline?!*_

 
I also have Feline and I hate it.  Makes me look like a raccoon in a matter of minutes. ugh.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ that reason is exactly why I hadnt used pencil liners regularly before finding the UD 24/7 liners!


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 15, 2009)

Bad news: I am a project ten pan failure
Good news : Style Warriors today!
Sunsational l/s
Gold rebel l/g
Impassioned solar bits
Bronzescape solar bits
Sun rush Lustre drops
Strobe Cream
Studio Fix Powder
Select Moisturecover concealer


And Majolica Majorca shadow in a dark gold (kinda like tempting)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I also have Feline and I hate it.  Makes me look like a raccoon in a matter of minutes. ugh._

 
It smudges on me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is ok on my upper lashline but a disaster on my waterline and lower lashline.

I prefer the UD liners too.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I also have Feline and I hate it. *Makes me look like a raccoon in a matter of minutes*. ugh._

 
 That's the new smokey look, Jen!


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 15, 2009)

urgh,  been totally mia because i finnally got a job after what felt like forever. but...this does mean i now have $$$ for my favourite thing...

went to myer today for style warriors and brought way too much
vibrant grape shadow
bright future shadow
night manouvers shadow
on a mission bpb
bare new bronze l/s
triblist l/s
gold rebel l/g
pink rebel luster drops
sun rush luster drops
bronze hero luster drops
mineralized foundation/loose
matte gel
studio sculpt concelor nw20
sample of refined zone


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 15, 2009)

I am finding it so hard to resist SW til Singapore!!
I WANT TO HAUL!


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 15, 2009)

how dare they!


----------



## darkorchid (Jun 15, 2009)

Argh all this talk about UD liners made me go and buy the Velvet Rope set! 
I'm lemming the CS warm 88 palette too! I don't know why but I feel I need that many neutral shades haha


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 15, 2009)

My dog just chewed the new Politely Pink I got today! Argh!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It smudges on me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is ok on my upper lashline but a disaster on my waterline and lower lashline.

I prefer the UD liners too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was told that feline is only to be used on the upper and lower lashline for a, say, smudged out/smokey look. Supposedly it's not waterline safe and not at all made for that so it won't stay put? I used it on my waterline til I found that out coz I like how black it is!

I have 2 of the UD travel size ones, smolder, feline and a Dior one heheh.


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_My dog just chewed the new Politely Pink I got today! Argh!_

 
Oh no! Naughty dog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My kitty used to destroy my brushes, I could never get angry with her though because she's just so damn cute!


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 15, 2009)

my cats love my brushes to lol, especially my kubukis, i guess they look like big fat hairy mice


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 15, 2009)

My kitty would chew brushes too when he was little. Now he thinks he's too grown up and sophisticated


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel your pain xLongLashesx!! 

My staffy pup chewed my Bare Canvas paint lid a couple of months back. GRR. I accidentally dropped it and she was quick to pick it up and run off with it. No lipstick casualties yet, but I've learnt not to do makeups around Sapphire, because she invariably tries to join in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Basil went off with my STERILISED falsies the other day. I had them drying on the vanity and he decided they would be fun to play with. They are now in the bin. GRRR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So watch out for your falsies if you have pussycats!! - they like these too!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont let my kitty near my make up


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ this is why my dog stays outside, and even if the door is open he is trained to sit at the doorstep unless I tell him he's allowed inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And needless to say I dont let my birdies near my makeup... that would be disastrous!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha -  admittedly, it was mostly my unco-ness that lead to Saffy chewing the paint lid! I was just worried that she'd choke on it. Silly pup. 

But Basil was just plain sneaky!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Basil is gorgeous


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

What did everyone get for F&F?   I am glad I can't order stuff myself, otherwise I have gone absolutely crazy.. um crazier!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What did everyone get for F&F? I am glad I can't order stuff myself, otherwise I have gone absolutely crazy.. um crazier!_

 
I got some, um, stuff....

From the US
Impassioned Solarbits
Queen Bee l/g
Cakeshop s/s (backup)
213 Fluff Brush
All that Glitters pro pan
2x pro palette (15 pan)
Prussian pro pan
214 Short Shader Brush
Microfine Refinisher
#38 Lash
Naked Honey Skin Salve
2x Cleanse Off Oil

From Canada
Fierce & Fabulous l/g
217 Blending Brush

I will also be picking up some MUFE liners etc with my Canadian CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah... I, um, hauled....


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Whoa.. I am ashamed to say, I haven't finished F&F hauling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way.. Should I get this holo glitter nailpolish (not the blue one, just the glitters)?  Does anyone selling cheaper alternative, because I am sure Shu n/p is over $20!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ that n/p isnt doing it for me, but I was looking at 8ty8 last night and they have a china glaze holographic n/p, not sure what it's like though!

here's a pic (the one on the left)
China glaze holographic top coat image by EmpressStephanie on Photobucket

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3025/...c19a5157_o.jpg


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

They are nice!  But I am not looking for the actual holo nail polish, but holo glitter top coat (like the octagonal glitters in the pic)?  They really jazz up the bleh n/p


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_They are nice! But I am not looking for the actual holo nail polish, but holo glitter top coat (like the octagonal glitters in the pic)? They really jazz up the bleh n/p_

 
That's what the one I linked to was - it's a holographic top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Havent seen one with the octagonal glitters though...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_That's what the one I linked to was - it's a holographic top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Havent seen one with the octagonal glitters though..._

 
  Oops Sorry, my bad.  I got distracted by my mum's curry


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's my haul.. came to about $280 AUD including taxes, paypal and postage. almost died until I remember the 134 is $105 on it's own here..

134 Large Powder Brush
242 Shader Brush
217 Blending brush

eyeshadows:
Smut
  Club
  Twinks
  Humid
  Patina
sable
grain
tempting

(as you can see I'm just starting collecting mac shadows.. trying to pick all the 'staples')

  Prep+Prime Lip

Mineralize skinfinish in medium plus

also.. coming from ACW I've got magnetic fields, time and space, satin taupe, shroom and sumptuous olive.

Whew! I won't be shopping for a while after this


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ I just made myself feel better by working out what it would've cost in AU$ if I bought it over here..


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ I just made myself feel better by working out what it would've cost in AU$ if I bought it over here.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha yeah it's obscene isnt it?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 16, 2009)

^^most certainly is! I baulk at $32 for a single eyeshadow.. but I'm in luuurve


----------



## Brie (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_They are nice!  But I am not looking for the actual holo nail polish, but holo glitter top coat (like the octagonal glitters in the pic)?  They really jazz up the bleh n/p_

 

do you mean like these









my nails look awful here but you kind of get the idea


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 16, 2009)

My F&F list
Dazzleglass - Like Venus
Dazzleglass - Steppin' Out
Select Moistureblend Concealer - NW15
Fluidline - Blacktrack
Browset - Clear
15 pan Eyeshadow Palette (x2)
249 brush
214 brush
188 brush

Not too bad right?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ I just made myself feel better by working out what it would've cost in AU$ if I bought it over here.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know!  I calculated my haul and saved $280!!  That is a lot of money!! I won't need to visit MAC for awhile!


Wow, Brie, that is INSANE!!  Don't they feel really gritty?


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 16, 2009)

Holy crap! These f&f hauls are awesome girls! Well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sadly I didn't get organised in time to get a cp for f&f, although I received a baby haul from ACW yesterday:

169 brush
See Sheer l/s 
Typographic e/s pan
Studio Fix Powder NC30

I'm still waiting on my Konad stuff to arrive as well, soooooo excited!


----------



## Brie (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah kind of (not as bad as what i was expecting) and its a pain to get off but they are pretty, lol!! and only a few dollars they are the cheap BYS ones.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 16, 2009)

My F&F Sale Haul is all for my freelance kit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hence very BORING.

Painterly p/p
Blackground p/p
Blacktrack f/l
Dipdown f/l (yes, I FINALLY am getting this)
#217
Silverthorn e/s backup
Smolder e/k
Fascinating e/k

My next haul will actually be my course kit in a fortnight's time + MUFE HD Powder, Primer and Corrector Bases (Green & Apricot).


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

My 'I don't need to visit MAC store for awhile' haul:

Soft Ochre p/p
222 brush
239 brush
Soba e/s
Copperplate e/s
Purple Haze e/s
Flourishing e/s
Plumage e/s
Sumptuos Olive e/s
Silverthorn e/s
Pollinator e/s
Creme de Miel e/s
Buckwheat e/s
Highlight powder the lighter one
Peachtwist Blush
Lash #38
P+P line filler
Eversun BPB
Impassioned
15 pro pan palett

Oh my gosh, no lippy stuff for a change!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ Nice haul Nat!!

I received some packages today...

Zoya Nailpolishes - Shivon, Zara, Richelle
Pigments (full jars) - Gilded Green, *Museum Bronze*




1/2 jar pigments - *Museum Bronze *




1/2 jar solarbits - Sunpower, Scatterays, Bronzescape
Heat/Element MES
Shade fluidline
samples of: Acid Orange, Electric Coral, Reflects Red


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 17, 2009)

Just received a new package from one of the girls on here in Canada..

I'm now the proud owner of my first MAC brushes (not counting the scummy ones I got on ebay)

I got a 187 (wow this is so soft!) a 239 and 213. The 213 looks almost exactly the same as a $5 one I picked up from Priceline.. hopefully this deposits the colour better.
a paint in Bare Canvas
Lippie in Syrup
and D/glasses in moth to flame and smile.

it's like xmas at my place!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Just received a new package from one of the girls on here in Canada..

I'm now the proud owner of my first MAC brushes (not counting the scummy ones I got on ebay)

I got a 187 (wow this is so soft!) a 239 and 213. The 213 looks almost exactly the same as a $5 one I picked up from Priceline.. hopefully this deposits the colour better.
a paint in Bare Canvas
Lippie in Syrup
and D/glasses in moth to flame and smile.

it's like xmas at my place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
congrats!  I'm sure you will love your new brushes - you have some of my faves there!  I use my 187, 239 and 213 daily


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh man Jen, you and your Museum Bronze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is like your middle name now!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 17, 2009)

Today I got 10 mineral eye shadow's from Heavenly Natural Beauty >_< So prettttyyy!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh man Jen, you and your Museum Bronze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is like your middle name now!_

 





I bought the half jar before I found the full jar... dont worry, I'm done now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and my middle name isnt Museum Bronze... it's Rose!!!!!  So does that mean I have to collect all the things with Rose in the name now??


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

I forgot to post this earlier (tried to post but Specktra was down)... when I was at Inglot earlier today picking up a pressie for someone they had some nail polishes that caught my eye... 

And some were 50% off... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I got this one - it's clear with opalescent bits through it... I'm not a huge fan of the greeny colour but I think I just need to figure out what to pair it with


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





I bought the half jar before I found the full jar... dont worry, I'm done now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and my middle name isnt Museum Bronze... it's Rose!!!!!  *So does that mean I have to collect all the things with Rose in the name now??*



_

 





Rose Gold and Rose p/g, Rose e/s etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love your middle name hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I forgot to post this earlier (tried to post but Specktra was down)... when I was at Inglot earlier today picking up a pressie for someone they had some nail polishes that caught my eye... 

And some were 50% off... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I got this one - it's clear with opalescent bits through it... I'm not a huge fan of the greeny colour but I think I just need to figure out what to pair it with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 





 Wow this baby looks stunning!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Rose Gold and Rose p/g, Rose e/s etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love your middle name hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Not to mention:

Rose Romance
Fresco Rose paintpot
Ambering Rose blush
Desert Rose blush
Perennial Rose pro longwear lipcolour
Night Rose pro lustre lipcolour
A Rose Romance l/s
Ramblin' Rose l/s
Dejarose perfume
Fix + Rose






And that's just the stuff currently on the US website, not what has come out previously


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Not to mention:

Rose Romance
Fresco Rose paintpot
Ambering Rose blush
Desert Rose blush
Perennial Rose pro longwear lipcolour
Night Rose pro lustre lipcolour
A Rose Romance l/s
Ramblin' Rose l/s
Dejarose perfume
Fix + Rose






And that's just the stuff currently on the US website, not what has come out previously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You better start hauling right now!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Not to mention:

Rose Romance
Fresco Rose paintpot
Ambering Rose blush
Desert Rose blush
Perennial Rose pro longwear lipcolour
Night Rose pro lustre lipcolour
A Rose Romance l/s
Ramblin' Rose l/s
Dejarose perfume
Fix + Rose






And that's just the stuff currently on the US website, not what has come out previously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha love your middle name too!  My middle name is too weird, I can't find anything remotely close.  I think I will just name my middle name 'lipstick'.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice F+F hauls ladies! I didn't bother ordering any palettes but I probably shouldve.. I figure they'd send the shipping through the roof hehe


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ my shipping was already through the roof becuase of the cleanse off oil, so I figured it probably wouldnt be much worse


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha love your middle name too!  My middle name is too weird, I can't find anything remotely close.  I think I will just name my middle name 'lipstick'._

 






Then mine should be ZOYA (or Konad or China Glaze or OPI or enabling nail stuff in general) right?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Then mine should be Zoya (or Konad or China Glaze or OPI or enabling nail stuff in general) right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How about we just make it "anything nail related and shiny"


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nice F+F hauls ladies! I didn't bother ordering any palettes but I probably shouldve.. I figure they'd send the shipping through the roof hehe_

 
I am getting the flat rate EMS anyway, so it won't increase the shipping as long as it fits into the envelop. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_Then mine should be ZOYA (or Konad or China Glaze or OPI or enabling nail stuff in general) right?_

 
  Zoya sounds HOT, Jeanette!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 17, 2009)

Not a huge list for F & F for me but still stuff I need for both me and my kit. As of Monday my spending ban is on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#188 Brush x 1
Vanilla Pigment x 1
Studio Sculpt Foundation NW15 x 1
Plummage e/s x 1
Naked Lunch e/s
Perfect Topping MSF x 1 
Nymphette l/g x 1
High Tea l/s x 2
Way to Love l/s x 1
Smile d/g x 1

And I've got my first Nars product on its way from Kiss & Makeup NY, Laguna


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ I will be imposing a shopping ban too, after my Koh Gen Do powder order. Oh, after Shu painting liner in vivid pink, too.  I am depressed already


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol you poor girls.. I have to cut down after this major F+F haul too I suspect..


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 17, 2009)

After I come back from Singapore I shall be on a shopping ban!
Well not so much a ban as a "must pay off CCs before buying more stuff" lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been doing pretty well lately paying them off though


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thankfully I don't have any CC's but with all my unexpected expenses that have come up in the last few weeks, my savings are zero! The F & F is the last big haul for quite some time. My rego is due next month ($610!!!!!!) and insurance not far after it either so makeup is on the back burner, I'll just have to be content to play with what I've got


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'll just have to be content to play with what I've got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 That's what I'll be doing, which explains why I am buying everything atm


----------



## baby_g (Jun 18, 2009)

Yay for lovely US CPers!
From the F&F sale:
Perfect style brush set (it was sold out here before i could grab it!)
Tribalist l/s
Siss l/s
Creme D'nude l/s

That's it for me!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ ooh I wanted perfect style! I tried to buy it from the aussie site but they emailed me a WEEK later to tell me too bad it has sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's okay though, cos I ended up getting what i wanted full size.. still marvelling over my 187! it's fanbloodytastic!

so today a Priceline haul:

Garnier had 3 for 2 so I got 3 bottles of their makeup remover. I would normally never buy garnier after some issues I had in the past, but I got a bottle of this at the aus open this year and it's great!
2x lipsmackers (vanilla and pink sugar yum!)
Prestige lipliners were down to $7 so I got one in lily
and I picked up a backup of their cheap Savvy/DB lip liners in Cinnamon. Perfect nude liner, creamy and soft for $2.99!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 18, 2009)

My Konad stuff arrived today! Wooooohoooo! 

I've just finished playing with it, so fun! And my nails turned out so pretty!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm really trying to not look all this Konad talk.. I know if I actually check it out I'll have another obsession!

One is enough!! I'm struggling though.. everyone's nails look soooo gooood..


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 18, 2009)

Today's haulage:
NEW NAILS!
I got acrylics with glitter tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Black with a glitter that looks like Purple Duo over the top! I shall post a pic soon


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I'm really trying to not look all this Konad talk.. I know if I actually check it out I'll have another obsession!

One is enough!! I'm struggling though.. everyone's nails look soooo gooood..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You will probably crack in less than a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Today's haulage:
NEW NAILS!
I got acrylics with glitter tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Black with a glitter that looks like Purple Duo over the top! I shall post a pic soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can't wait for your pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Today I got:
- Polished Ivory p/g
- Graphology refill * 2 (backups)

From the local drugstore I got some nail art jewels and two little stamping sets (from the brand Essence) with an image plate, a stamping nailpolish, a stamper and a plastic scraper in each set.
Then I went back and bought a tool to pick the nail jewels up and some french manicure stencils.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Today's haulage:
NEW NAILS!
I got acrylics with glitter tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Black with a glitter that looks like Purple Duo over the top! I shall post a pic soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
PHOTO!





The glitter is actually really fine (not big circles - its just the reflection)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow your nails look fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## darkorchid (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Gorgeous glitter there. Reminds me I need to put aside money for a nail haul. Winter weather is not agreeing with my nails - they keep chipping/flaking or snapping right off


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I'm really trying to not look all this Konad talk.. I know if I actually check it out I'll have another obsession!

One is enough!! I'm struggling though.. everyone's nails look soooo gooood.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Stay strong!!  I haven't caved into Konad yet, despite Jeanette, Jen and Bibi's enabling.  I am actualy thankful that I am lazy!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Stay strong!!  I haven't caved into Konad *yet*, despite Jeanette, Jen and Bibi's enabling.  I am actualy thankful that I am lazy!_

 
Indeed.... *yet*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is only a matter of time till the enabling education will work.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 18, 2009)

Ha ha I had a weak moment and googled it earlier to see what the fuss was about, and seriously that stuff is cute!!

I don't think I'd have the patience though to do it on myself. Maybe if I had someone do it for me then I'd go for it!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Indeed.... *yet*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It is only a matter of time till the enabling education will work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yes reverend Jeanette. It is just a matter of time I will convert to cult Konad.

Yesterday, I saw the Konad winner at Scrangie and that was a real droolworthy.  Jeanette, could you please educate my hubby instead, so he can do my nails lol


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_^^ Gorgeous glitter there. Reminds me I need to put aside money for a nail haul. Winter weather is not agreeing with my nails - *they keep chipping/flaking or snapping right off*



_

 
That why I got my nails done! So much work nails are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't had acrylics for 2 years!
I dont want to be painting my nails & worrying about them in Singapore 
(thats my justification and Im sticking to it!)


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 18, 2009)

I hate doing my nails, I had acrylics for 6 years and had pedicures everytime I went in for a refill. I had the acrylics removed 3 months ago to make doing makeup (on clients) easier but I'm seriously considering getting them back!!

Love your nails BB, I had that look once but they were silver, sooooooo pretty!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh forgot about your nails BB, they look so pretty!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes BB, your nails look gorgeous! I love the french and glitter look, especially when they have a line of glitter btwn where the pink and white meet.. if that makes sense.

Oh how I love the sound of my postie's motorbike!!

two packages today, another from ACW. Seriously those guys ship fast!! I got pro pan shroom , satin taupe, sumptuous olive and pot magnetic fields and time and space.. and OMG.. I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!

I'm in a tizz now about which to use first!

Okay and the second package was from Sigma brushes, who I was getting really annoyed at as I ordered about 3 weeks ago. When I opened the package though and saw how nice they had wrapped it all and even included an elf quad as an extra, I couldn't be mad anymore.

I got 3 brushes SS109, SS239 and SS219.

The only authentic brush I have to compare to is the 239, I must say the SS239 is close but a little softer. I have a feeling the SS219 is softer than mac's as well b/c I was expecting a rather stiff brush and this is rather squishy.

Can anyone tell me if the 219 is a stiffer bristled brush?


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 19, 2009)

bb when i wore acylics along time sgo i had nails like that with a greeny duochrme...im sure i have a pic i try hunt it up ( i also got mine 4 overseas lol)


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Can anyone tell me if the 219 is a stiffer bristled brush?_

 
Yeah the 219 is a stiff brush which I like for smudging the waterline or a dramtic outer v look. I think your SS one could be good for crease work. I tend not to use the 219 for my crease and prefer something of a smiliar size but with softer bristles to give a more natural look as the 219 can do quite a sharp look.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

I just bought this gizmo:

Shiseido individual lash curler!  Sounds painful, but for $15, I am willing to try!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Yeah the 219 is a stiff brush which I like for smudging the waterline or a dramtic outer v look. I think your SS one could be good for crease work. I tend not to use the 219 for my crease and prefer something of a smiliar size but with softer bristles to give a more natural look as the 219 can do quite a sharp look._

 

Yep I think it will be good for crease as it splays too much for really defined stuff or smudging. I'm not complaining though, its pretty good for the price!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I just bought this gizmo:

Shiseido individual lash curler!  Sounds painful, but for $15, I am willing to try!_

 

individual curler? sounds interesting.. is it just a really narrow curler?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

ok.... the postman just arrived....  this is a major haul for me cos it includes one of my long-time lemmings...

*Queen's Sin l/s*
Rubia l/s


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 19, 2009)

My poor credit card has taken a real bashing this month..

I finished work early today and thought I'd make good use of the afternoon by going to the CCO/Staff Shop. I picked up Gold Mode Pigment, a Colour Forms brush set and a heap of skincare. And they gave me an EL lip palette as a freebie!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ piink_liily, did they still have CoC and Cool Heat stuff?


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ They had Spiced Chocolate and Shadowy Lady quads, I think they did still have some of the Cool Heat e/s as well. Was there something in particular you were after?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks piink.  I wouldn't mind Spiced Chocolate quad and some cool heat shadows!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 19, 2009)

No worries! I might be in the area again tomorrow morning so I can pop in quickly


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

*sneaks into thread to announce*

everybody neeeeeeeeeeeeds Spiced Chocolate quad

*runs back out of thread*


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^ Perhaps I should get one for myself too!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah piink, the last time I saw it, Spiced quad was fetching US$70!
Do you remember how much it was?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ I think it's more like USD$80 now...

here's one for USD$90
BRAND NEW IN BOX MAC ~SPICED CHOCOLATE~ EYESHADOW QUAD - eBay (item 250438730882 end time Jul-05-09 19:06:09 PDT)

and one for USD$120
MAC CULT OF CHERRY EYE SHADOW QUAD -SPICED CHOCOLATE - eBay (item 110403123813 end time Jul-15-09 22:09:11 PDT)

even if you dont want them, you could buy them and sell them on Specktra to people who would kill for them!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd buy one!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought Tempting quad last year and didn't think I would be craving for Spiced Chocolate quad 7 months later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Annoying!

Robyn, you are on a shopping ban!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

can I just say that I am in love with my lipsticks today!!!!

I've just tried on Rubia and it's the perfect nude on me!! Not too peachy, just looks nude!  I will definately be wearing this tomorrow night when I do a massive smoky look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Queen's Sin... *swoons* I'm going to have to try a pin-up look with this next week!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 19, 2009)

Awwwww, all this medication has fuzzed my head and I forgot that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok I'll be good


----------



## annegal (Jun 19, 2009)

Because the stress of my upcoming exams is getting to me, and because the uni library is just opposite David Jones which carries MAC....

I got a Refined Golden bronzer since I never had one before anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Brave New Bronze which so does not look like poo on me thank God!

And I'm running away to go study again boo


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

But Robyn, you need one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Brave New Bronze, too! It is really pretty with a coral gloss on top.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 19, 2009)

*chiming in*

^MrsMay is correct! Everyone needs Spiced Chocolate Quad. I recently got one from a board member and I payed $40US which was a good price I reckon. It's still cheaper than what we'd pay here in Oz.

^^Nat - I LOVE Brave New Bronze as well!! I've been wearing it with Chestnut lip liner and Sugar Trance. Ugh.. I'm almost on to my 2nd and final backup of Sugar Trance! Oh yeah and the Cool Heat shadows were awesome! I got ALL of them lol..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 19, 2009)

Guys, I'm pretty sure I sure the spiced chocolate quad at the Melbourne EL CCO when I went a couple of weeks ago.. I'm going on Tuesday so I'll check it out.


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 19, 2009)

My god! $120! That's freakin' ridiculous!





Can't remember what cco price was off the top of my head but it's all way below retail!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_No worries! I might be in the area again tomorrow morning so I can pop in quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hang on.. So it is open tomorrow?


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 19, 2009)

spectrolite, I am a fellow Sugar Trance lover! I got one recently off Cyber Emporium and I am in looooooooooooove!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep they're open 10-4,Mon-Sat.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

*flies over to Melb on the 6am flight, stands at the doors at 10am and steals all the Spiced Chocolate quads and quickly flies back to Adelaide*

MUAHAHAHAHAHA

ok, it's definately friday today.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

lol Jen, you are just having a great day


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_lol Jen, you are just having a great day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





oh oh oh oh - I have non-makeup haulage!!!

I have DOORS!!! and they are in place... which means the house is now at lockup stage!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Guys, I'm pretty sure I sure the spiced chocolate quad at the Melbourne EL CCO when I went a couple of weeks ago.. I'm going on Tuesday so I'll check it out._

 

Ooo Ooo!! Can you please see if they have Studio Lights Concealer in "Smoothspice"?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was an LE product that came out with the Mac Of Beauty collection and I'm nearly out of mine. 

Thx!! >_<


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 19, 2009)

My Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 13 of 15 by Tanaz - MySpace Photos

heres that pic,,,, its from myspace and its not a great pic but ull get the idea lol


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^ Wow those nails are sooooo cool!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
Ooo Ooo!! Can you please see if they have Studio Lights Concealer in "Smoothspice"?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was an LE product that came out with the Mac Of Beauty collection and I'm nearly out of mine. 

Thx!! >_<_

 

Sure thing hun! If they have any of this mysterious spiced chocolate quad I'll get a couple too for the ladies who can't get one.


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Guys, I'm pretty sure I sure the spiced chocolate quad at the Melbourne EL CCO when I went a couple of weeks ago.. I'm going on Tuesday so I'll check it out._

 
wait, we have CCO in melbourne? like the same kind of CCO that they have in america? 
anywaysss im in indonesia atm girlss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 out of the cold land. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i bought some MUFE stuff today. never used any of their products before, thought id give it a shot.

HD definition primer
HD definition foundation
UV prime  SPF 50/PA+++
glossy full couleur

i dont know why i bought another foundation.
1. i still havent used my shu uemura foundation
2. i just bought mac's face and body
3. i dont really use foundation.. once or twice a week(on weekends)
really excited to try out the HD definition primer though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



later ladiess xo


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Yep they're open 10-4,Mon-Sat._

 
Are you sure? Thought I'd pay a quick visit before work and it wasn't open. I asked the Gloria Jeans girl and she said the building is not open on Saturdays either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   So after the 2 hour trip, I am exhausted.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ Just realised you are from Brissy! Hing~


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 20, 2009)

Yesterday I got:
-Bright Future e/s (only one they had left so didnt want to risk missing out in Sing)
-Too Faced Shadow Insurance
-Kit SPF30+ Face Mosituriser (DO NOT want to come back with a tan!!)
And two books to read on the plane


----------



## chococat5 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Guys, I'm pretty sure I sure the spiced chocolate quad at the Melbourne EL CCO when I went a couple of weeks ago.. I'm going on Tuesday so I'll check it out._

 

OMG! can you CP me one please???


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Are you sure? Thought I'd pay a quick visit before work and it wasn't open. I asked the Gloria Jeans girl and she said the building is not open on Saturdays either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So after the 2 hour trip, I am exhausted._

 
Gahhh that's shit! Anyways, good news, I went to the Brissy one yesterday and they still had a stack of Spiced Chocolates! They are $43, but I also got an unboxed one for $30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got shadows in Warm Chill and Gulf Stream. LMK if you are interested!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 21, 2009)

My pal is getting me a pass for the CCO in Melb, I reminded her the other day so hopefully we'll check it out soon. And yes I am lifting my spending ban for that one day, spiced chocolate is calling my name


----------



## dormick (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd be interested in one if you get a couple!  When I went to the CCO in brisbane (thanks to Piinklilly, waves to her and blows her a kiss!)  I actually picked up one but when I got home it was the shadowy lady instead of the spiced chocolate.  My heart just broke!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Sure thing hun! If they have any of this mysterious spiced chocolate quad I'll get a couple too for the ladies who can't get one._


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 21, 2009)

My Calypso Mineral Beauty package arrived today >_< I used to kind of brush off Mineral Makeup as I was a MAC devotee through and through but now I really love it and think that the variety and quality of stuff out there is even better than MAC. Here is what I got: 

*Full sized:*
Mermaid
Pop Music
Indie
Tramp
Periwinkle 
Raspberry Truffle (sample)
Platinum (sample)

^petrilude did a look using some of these colours about a month ago and I just had to try them. Here is a link to the look and the products used. Threre is also a link to his YouTube tutorial there!

Get the Look THREE pigments - WHATEVER - POP STAR- TRAMP by CalypsoMineralBeauty on Etsy


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 22, 2009)

Today my Nars bronzer arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then I opened it and it was smashed to smitherines!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I contacted the website and asked if they can offer any assistance in this type of situation and she was like yep no problems I'll send you out another one! Just like that, no fuss no nothing, and I fully expected them to tell me sorry they're not responsible for the post breaking it but she was awesome! I asked if she wanted me to send the damaged one back and she said no just throw it out. Best customer service ever so VERY BIG REC to http://www.kissandmakeupny.com/index.html They've got my business for life!!






Hopefully will get my replacement next week when she has them back in stock.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 22, 2009)

^^$7.95 worldwide shipping?! Lord have mercy on my bank account..!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup! That bronzer is $72 retail here. I got it delivered for $50


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ I think I got myself a parrot - oops.. edited to say the parrot/spam is gone!
I didn't mean Robyn as Parrot


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dormick* 

 
_I'd be interested in one if you get a couple!  When I went to the CCO in brisbane (thanks to Piinklilly, waves to her and blows her a kiss!)  I actually picked up one but when I got home it was the shadowy lady instead of the spiced chocolate.  My heart just broke!!!!_

 

ha ha that's terrible! What's so good about this SC quad?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ha ha that's terrible! What's so good about this SC quad?_

 
It is really pretty!!  Not to mention highly sought after


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL well hopefully it's at the CCO tomorrow


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 22, 2009)

Just received (thanks piink!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Spiced Chocolate quad
Gulf Stream e/s
Warm Chill e/s


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 22, 2009)

SC Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to have to hassel my friend again for that CCO pass

Nice haul Nat


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Rockin, I'm just about to leave for the CCO, Nat said there were some there yesterday, I'll pick you up one too.. Dry those eyes!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 23, 2009)

Woooooooooo!! I know I'm on a spending ban but it's just one thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much are they??

Thanks LL!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

$43? $45?  Around there


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ Yep they're $43, I've got 3 of them, as chococat, dormick and rockin' expressed interest. let me know if you still want 'em ladies!

Spectrolite- no Studio Lights concealer to be found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry mate.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ Yep they're $43, I've got 3 of them, as chococat, dormick and rockin' expressed interest. let me know if you still want 'em ladies!

Spectrolite- no Studio Lights concealer to be found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry mate._

 
Oh oh me me!! I just pm'd you.

Yes I know spending ban


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Bibi, they had heaps of Jampacked though!!

I found EL MAC pricing weren't THAT good, especially if you get all your MAC stuff CP'd from US.  Eyeshadows were $19ea, Lipglasses were $20each and DE palettes were $40 something!  Nothing beats MAC F&F.  Oh 2008 Holiday warm palette was on special for $20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I managed to grab stuff that I missed out, such as Chill shadows and glosses, Cool Heat shadows and Cult of Cherry lipglasses!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ Yeah I thought of Bibi when I saw the jampacked today, bucketloads of them.

You're right about the pricing, $20 for a l/gloss is ok if you're comparing it to Myer but CP's are still the way to go.. except for LE of course


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh I've got a spare Spiced Choc quad if anyone else wants one guys!

Otherwise I might put if on US ebay


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 23, 2009)

Today my Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Lip Tars arrived!!! Yayy yay yay!!

I got:

Pageant (Hot Pink)
Katrina (Purple)
Tarred (Black)
NSFW (Reddddd)
Uber (Nudey colour)
Clear (Err... it's clear!)

I am going to order a few more tomorrow!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Spectrolite- no Studio Lights concealer to be found sorry mate._

 
Aww thats okay >_< I think they were an Online exclusive in Australia anyway so there were probably just a few. Thanks for looking!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ Yeah I thought of Bibi when I saw the jampacked today, bucketloads of them._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_ Bibi, they had heaps of Jampacked though!!_

 
Hahaha you guys know me too well >_< Let me know next time you go and I might get one of you to grab a few for me pretty please xxx


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 23, 2009)

well I went over to our other office today and about 4 people in succession told me that I had three packages in the mail tray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is what arrived:
15 pan palette (from a swap with our lovely Tish1127)
Konad Image plates: m3, m57, m73, m19, m45, m63, m69
2 sided stamp & scraper
Konad french corrector
Konad image plate holder
Konad special polish - white (mini), red (mini), black (this one leaked in the package a bit... have to clean it up - good thing it's full sized!)
UD Cream e/s - Radium
Blue Herizon LLL
Gingerroot cremestick liner


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 23, 2009)

okay girls i am officially on a makeup ban (ive already put in my colour craft order) until i sort my skin out.

Im so over redness, oilyness, dryness, spots, cysts etc etc.... ive tried so many cleansers etc and nothing has worked so im saving up for light/laser therapy for my redness and am going to try lush next week (im allegic to aloe vera so many cleansers/moisterisers cause really bad reactions coz they often dont list it as an ingrediant) however the girl at lush said they have prodcust with no aloe and maybe the natural route will help calm my skin....

i figure im buying all this pretty makeup and im never happy with the result becasue my canvas is crap lol....so makeup ban it is


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ have you tried just the oil cleansing method? it's meant to help people with troubled skin, type it into google. sometimes just keeping it simple is best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have super sensitive red flaky skin and oil cleansing helped me heaps. That and dermalogica's barrier repair.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Aw Tana, hope you sort out your skin problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My mum has been having the laser treatments and it actually cracks me up everytime I see her scars


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 23, 2009)

Yay Jen for your haul.. including Konad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would recommend to use a creditcard/plastic card instead the metal scraper though. This thing is evil!

I got four new Konad image plates today too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- m3
- m19
- m69
- m71

They are gorgeous Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am sorry about your skin problems Tana.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ yeah, I wanted to use a plastic scraper but couldnt be assed getting off the couch to go get one, so I used the metal one tonight...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ Isn't that what your husband is for?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 23, 2009)

Nope, he screws his nose up when I'm doing my nails due to the smell.

However, it's perfectly acceptable for him to glue the tyres for his remote control cars on the coffee table and use a (horrible smelling) accelerant on the superglue!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_They are gorgeous Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Haha.. Jeanette will not rest until I am coverted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am craving for new n/p though. Not the Konad kind, but China Glaze kind.

I did very very bad thing.
Hubby's favorite niece is turning 17 next month, so I convinced him that she really needs good makeups.  I told him it'd be a great idea to get her UD palette, but I also would like one very much (it is not my birthday, but who cares!).  So I ordered two and paid them with his Paypal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am looking forward to repeating this next year!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 24, 2009)

Haha - that's gold!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nat you are evil!! (in a good way)


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

At least I volunteered to pay for the shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't believe how fast my brain works, when it comes to trick hubby into buying stuff for me.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't have a hubby to trick so I just trick myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ha! I did a good job yesterday getting a SC quad on my spending ban


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ Totally worth it Robyn!..
So I didn't win $50 mil obviously, but there is still next Tuesday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I am destined to win $70 mil


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 24, 2009)

$90mil XLotto next week!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 24, 2009)

(To go back to talking about nails again...) Ugh the more I hear you girls talk about Konad the more I want to give it a go. The only thing I'm concerned about (apart from the possible hit to my poor, sick wallet haha) is the fiddly-ness of it all. I'm not a patient person when it comes to applying nailpolish and the though of having to redo my nails numerous times to get it right would drive me up the wall. However, the results are really gorgeous. Argh! 

Where do you girls generally buy your China Glaze? I think I'd like to get some too, but I'm tossing up between that and some more work-friendly OPI colours...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_$90mil XLotto next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  OMG!!

pinupsundae, check out the nail supply thread for the list of n/p suppliers (started by Brie).  I just bought 10 n/p from maiandjays. You get a free shipping for 10 or more n/p, plus 5% off discount for the purchase of $50-$99 and 10% discount for over $100.  At first, I love OPI for the wide brush, but now it is annoying me somehow. I prefer ChG brush and they seems last longer too


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*Haha.. Jeanette will not rest until I am coverted*





   I am craving for new n/p though. Not the Konad kind, but China Glaze kind._

 
Well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I did very very bad thing.
Hubby's favorite niece is turning 17 next month, so I convinced him that she really needs good makeups.  I told him it'd be a great idea to get her UD palette, but I also would like one very much (it is not my birthday, but who cares!).  So I ordered two and paid them with his Paypal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am looking forward to repeating this next year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Me likey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_...Where do you girls generally buy your China Glaze? I think I'd like to get some too, but I'm tossing up between that and some more work-friendly OPI colours..._

 
Maiandjays like Nat wrote but also warbid, r93 and sparklingnails (spelling?) sparkling*nails.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_...At first, I love OPI for the wide brush, but now it is annoying me somehow. I prefer ChG brush and they seems last longer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't like the wide brush either. You can apply your nailpolish maybe quicker but also it isn't precise enough. I prefer the ZOYA and China Glaze brushes too.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Jeanette, do you think ChG lasts longer than OPI?  Have you used Rockstar or Nubar?  I am dying to try Nubar green collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nail polish haul (on da way):
China Glaze Kicks Entourage
China Glaze Kicks Breakin'
China Glaze L8R G8R
China Glaze Octa Gone Wild
China Glaze Ruby Pumps
Zoya Cassi
Zoya Tangi
OPI At First Sight
OPI Kinki in Helsinki
OPI Sit Under The Apple Tree
Essie Lacquered Up


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On my nails China Glaze, OPI and ZOYA last the same time.. so does Essie.
The only thing that (until now) chips on my nails like there is no tomorrow is NYX.
Unfortunately I haven't tried Nubar or Rockstar yet. My next big lemming are Nfu Oh nailpolishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fantastic n/p haul!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ Damn.. Some OPI shades don't last well on me at all, especially the shimmery n/p and OPI for Sephora ones.   Oooh I think I saw Nfu Oh polishes on Scrangie.. Let me know how you like them


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 24, 2009)

I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scrangies Nfu Oh swatches are so mouth-watering! But they are pretty expensive.. around 10 EUR a bottle plus shipping so I probably won't buy any this month or in July.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Which Nfu Oh ones are you getting?  Are you getting the glitter one?

Yeah, I was looking at Illamasqua n/p and for 12 EUR, I will pass


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 24, 2009)

I just ordered the Going Green Collection from Nubar!!  I'm so excited to get it.  I also got a few of their duochromes, to get the free shipping of course!
By the way, the matte top coat, V for Men, is so much fun to play with.

I also got MUFE 92, the red MUFE, and the hot pink (I'm too lazy to go look at the numbers)...these are my first MUFE, so I'm excited to play with them!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ oh Dahlia_Rayn, I am dying to get Nubar green polishes, especially the duochrome one (can't remember the name).  How much do you have to spend to get the free shipping?

You will love MUFE shadows!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Which Nfu Oh ones are you getting?  Are you getting the glitter one?_

 
Yes.. I am planning to get most of the glitter ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, I was looking at Illamasqua n/p and for 12 EUR, I will pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh the price is even better.. £12,50!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 25, 2009)

Well today I had an accidental splurge... I went to Myer to get one thing and ended up with like 4 things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Mac Stud Brow Pencil - the only thing I needed
- Fix+ Rose - because I suddenly decided I needed that too
- Stila 24Karat Gloss in Gold - because it was new and so very pretty!
- Lush Cosmetic Catastrophe Mask

Then I walked home from the station with my head hung low in a fit of guilt and when I checked the letterbox there was a parcel stuffed in there containing my Earthen Glow Minerals haul with 23 new shadows... 

I need to go to a Jerry Springer style boot camp for makeup obsessed teens. *throws chair*


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 25, 2009)

What's a cosmetic catastrophe mask?

When I came home today I found I had my lovely Spiced Choc quad waiting for me from the gorgeous xLongLashesx who even dropped it into my mum who said you were very lovely! Thanks LL you're a super star and I owe you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SC look tomorrow


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh Jeanette, I'd be so jealous once you get your Nfu Oh glitter polishes.  I found some cheap glitter n/p, but they were made in China.  No thanks!!  Where do you get your Nfu Oh from?

Bibi, I will join you to the JS style bootcamp too.. I will have to learn to speak the trailertrash accent though!

Yay Robyn!  Lucky I did my 'rubbing in' today. Longlashes is too efficient


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 25, 2009)

There is a german online store that sells Nfu Oh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I must.. must stay a good girl in the next two months and not order any of them!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_What's a cosmetic catastrophe mask?

When I came home today I found I had my lovely Spiced Choc quad waiting for me from the gorgeous xLongLashesx who even dropped it into my mum who said you were very lovely! Thanks LL you're a super star and I owe you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SC look tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

aw shucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it was no problem, really!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh Jeanette, I'd be so jealous once you get your Nfu Oh glitter polishes.  I found some cheap glitter n/p, but they were made in China.  No thanks!!  Where do you get your Nfu Oh from?_

 
^Have you seen this Nat? (Or in trailer trash: Did ya'll see that Ko-rean glitter polish on the interweb?)

Nfu.Oh Enamels - Nfu.Oh Australia Online Ordering


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Have you seen this Nat? (Or in trailer trash: Did ya'll see that Ko-rean glitter polish on the interweb?)

Nfu.Oh Enamels - Nfu.Oh Australia Online Ordering_

 
Oh yeah... I have been lemming those opal polishes for weeks now... they are dangerous!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Have you seen this Nat? (Or in trailer trash: Did ya'll see that Ko-rean glitter polish on the interweb?)

Nfu.Oh Enamels - Nfu.Oh Australia Online Ordering_

 
Oh thanks Bibi!!!  Oh my gosh.. (in jerry springer trailer trash: Holy mother *beep*in' shit)

Hang on.. It is an Korean company? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  At least now I know how to read the damn name lol..  Bugger.. They were at the Beauty fair exhibition in Melbourne last month!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ oh Dahlia_Rayn, I am dying to get Nubar green polishes, especially the duochrome one (can't remember the name).  How much do you have to spend to get the free shipping?

You will love MUFE shadows!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's 75 dollars to get the free shipping at bynubar.com, but that's for US shipping, they have some international retailers listed on their site, though I don't know if any of them have the collection available yet.
I can't wait to get the polishes, they are scheduled to be here on Monday, I'll do swatches in the swatch forum, but I'm sure you've seen them on scrangie right?  

I'm wearing the MUFE today, and I love them so far...sometimes I hesitate to try new eye shadow because my eyes are super sensitive!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ Thank you. Nubar doesn't ship international, but I asked my friend to order some for me! Yay. I've seen Scrangie's swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I can't wait to see your swatches too!  

Part from #92, what else did you get?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 26, 2009)

^^I'm glad that your friend will be able to order them for you, I hope we both love the polishes.

The other two MUFE shadows I got are 99 (Scarlet) and 75 (Neon Pink).  I love them so much...and 92 is what everyone says it is, I wore it today, and it stayed true to color all day long.  I also love that if I decide to order a pallete someday I won't have to depot...everything will be ready to be put go already, that's awesome!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 26, 2009)

^^ I agree.. MUFE palettes are so expensive (how much is it in US?) here!  I have about 10 shadows, but they will have to stay in the pots for awhile.  Wish I could have gone to IMATS LA.  With 40% off discount, I think I would grab a couple of palettes plus lots more!


----------



## Brie (Jun 26, 2009)

I just got some duo lash glue (how do I keep misplacing it?!?) and Vibrant Grape from style warriors. (I'm on a ban so that's it!)


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 26, 2009)

lush haul.

herbalism cleanser
teatree toner
vanishing cream
ocean salt scrub
.....
we'll see how this goes


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_lush haul.

herbalism cleanser
teatree toner
vanishing cream
ocean salt scrub
.....
we'll see how this goes_

 
I'm using the toner + vanishing cream at the moment, have you used either before? I'm a bit unimpressed by both, the toner bottle has gone the way that a lot of Lush packaging tends to go (for me at least) and stopped working halfway through and the vanishing cream was too heavy for my normal sort of skin and broke me out a bit, even after persisting for a couple of months on and off. Having said that, I do love Lush and their stuff does work so differently for everyone. I really want to try out the ocean salt scrub soon as well - yum.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 26, 2009)

Went to a local mall to grab some dinner and ended up getting 2 iphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

On the way are Nubar and Nfu Oh polishes..  I actually did a search on Nfu Oh stuff and apparently it is actually cheaper to get them here than from Korea (where they are made).  At least we get something cheap here for a change.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 26, 2009)

^^I'm not sure how much the MUFE palette is, but I'm sure it isn't cheap, and since I only have three shadows I'm not going to worry about it yet.  The website is not very clear on prices!

I hope you'll swatch the Nfu Oh polishes for us, I love looking at swatches of them and I'm asking for some for my birthday, there is only one US retailer too!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 27, 2009)

I caved and spent $35 for a lippie in store today.. promised myself that I wouldn't get any more here unless they were B2M or LE. ah well.

Got Hug Me as it was recommended by the MAC live chat artist, very pretty. I'm working my way towards owning every mac light/nude lippie, shy girl is next! or creme d'nude.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ That's one of my faves


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ I like it but now that I've brought it home, it's too close to Brave! nicer texture though.


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_I'm using the toner + vanishing cream at the moment, have you used either before? I'm a bit unimpressed by both, the toner bottle has gone the way that a lot of Lush packaging tends to go (for me at least) and stopped working halfway through and the vanishing cream was too heavy for my normal sort of skin and broke me out a bit, even after persisting for a couple of months on and off. Having said that, I do love Lush and their stuff does work so differently for everyone. I really want to try out the ocean salt scrub soon as well - yum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ive never used any lush before... but my skin has been really playing up 4 the last couple of months so im trying the natural thing.
I have oily combo skin with really bad redness... after 2 days of using the products im impressed. My skin feels smoother and i wasn't oily by the end of the day (which is a first for me)
I havent found the cream t heavy... its one of the lightest things ive tried however my skin is oily...
the only gripe i have is herbalism stinks.. lol... bad
each time its made me wanna gag but hopefully i get used to it coz its made my skin feel nice....

im keeping my fingers crossed... from experiance face products tend to make my skin worse after a couple of weeks.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 27, 2009)

latest haulage:


KITCHEN CUPBOARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






sorry... just had to share my excitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been waiting for a new kitchen for the last 8 years so I am mega excited!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_latest haulage:


KITCHEN CUPBOARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






sorry... just had to share my excitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been waiting for a new kitchen for the last 8 years so I am mega excited!!!_

 
^^Oooo congratz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't blame you for being excited. I think the Kitchen is the most important part of the house/flat. If I don't have a good kitchen - I can't cope.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_Ive never used any lush before... but my skin has been really playing up 4 the last couple of months so im trying the natural thing.
I have oily combo skin with really bad redness... after 2 days of using the products im impressed. My skin feels smoother and i wasn't oily by the end of the day (which is a first for me)
I havent found the cream t heavy... its one of the lightest things ive tried however my skin is oily...
the only gripe i have is herbalism stinks.. lol... bad
each time its made me wanna gag but hopefully i get used to it coz its made my skin feel nice....

im keeping my fingers crossed... from experiance face products tend to make my skin worse after a couple of weeks._

 
Ah yeah, I've not used Herbalism before, but I used to use Aqua Marina and that had bits of seaweed and the strangest smell, but after a couple of months I got used it it. They make lovely products, I'm especially in love with their bath bombs, but seeing as my skin is in pretty good condition right now I didn't see the benefits as clearly as some people do when it comes to sensitive skin etc.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Oooo congratz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't blame you for being excited. I think the Kitchen is the most important part of the house/flat. If I don't have a good kitchen - I can't cope. _

 





I tend to cook a fair bit so having a good kitchen is very important to me, but it's taken me 8 years to get a decent one!!  The one in my old house was really tiny and had NO benchspace!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 28, 2009)

Just got home from the city.. 
Picked up EL CCO Cp from longlashes (thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Holiday palettes 08 Warm Eyes x2
Cult of Cherry l/g 
Apres-ski e/s 
Also picked up Shu Brightening cleansing oil for CatsMeow.  No Shu stuff for me today


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ no probs, thanks for the samples! the pig is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm lemming that warm eyes palette now, I saw a youtuber do a smokey eye with the burgundy and forest green as a liner.. hmm..


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ It is MUFE star powder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know.. The warm palette is so pretty.  And for $20, it is definitely a great value


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 28, 2009)

ok, what did I miss? what palette is $20???

Sorry I've been semi-MIA ladies - been very hectic with work, house, animals, hubby etc...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ 2008 Holiday palette - Intriguing Scarlette: 6 warm eyes
Sweetjoy (f), Warm Suede (vp), Well Spiced (S), Gentle Heat (S), Real Drama (S) and Grand Entrance (S).  GE is not the same as starflash GE though. Other holiday palettes were like $45, but only the warm eyes were $20.  So I grabbed three, thinking that I will give away for Xmas present.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ 2008 Holiday palette - Intriguing Scarlette: 6 warm eyes
Sweetjoy (f), Warm Suede (vp), Well Spiced (S), Gentle Heat (S), Real Drama (S) and Grand Entrance (S). GE is not the same as starflash GE though. Other holiday palettes were like $45, but only the warm eyes were $20. So I grabbed three, thinking that I will give away for Xmas present._

 
Holy Crap!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The warm palette was the only one I was considering from last year's holiday palettes but I ended up passing on it....

Nice catch!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you want one?  If longlashes is not going to CCO, I can let one go


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ I would love one, but I am going to be stong and pass... Thank you very much for the offer!!

I have to save for IMATS.... (it's killing me already!!)


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 28, 2009)

No problem. I agree.. You need all the money for IMATS lol.  OZ lotto win would definitely help - you could buy the whole IMATS!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ ooh are you sure you don't want one? $20 is a total bargain and I can get you one if they're still there!

Having said that I can't decide whether I want one or not. Hopefully my F&F haul arrives tommorrow or tues and I'll forget all about it!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I will pass - thank you very much for the kind offer though!!

Definately need to save some money before IMATS!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 28, 2009)

hmm... that "saving some money" thing might lead to a cull in my eyeshadows etc.... if I do I will let you ladies know first


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes I should pipe down and start saving for IMATs too.. and drawing up a list of what I want to buy!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 28, 2009)

I've already started doing that but it's a bit hard without knowing what companies are going to be there....  So far I only have MUFE and OCC on my list (dont know for sure whether OCC are going to be there or not).

At the LA IMATS MUFE were giving a 40% discount and MAC were only giving a 20% discount.  God I hope MUFE are doing a 40% discount here too!!  That brings the price down to about the same or better than a CP


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm still tossing up whether or not to go!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I think I will pass - thank you very much for the kind offer though!!

Definately need to save some money before IMATS!!_

 
Jen, I am sending the palette for your birthday. Only a couple of months to go!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw, isn't that nice!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Jen, I am sending the palette for your birthday. Only a couple of months to go!_

 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks Nat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 28, 2009)

*wants birthday pressies too*


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 28, 2009)

lol cats & simply.. mrsmay sent me ever-so-precious Blondes Gold pigment for my birthday back in March.  So I made a note to remember her birthday


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 29, 2009)

Hehehe thats really nice of you two!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 29, 2009)

latest haulage.... F&F Sale!!!!!!!!!!!!

Queen Bee l/g
Naked Honey salve
Cakeshop s/s (backup)
Impassioned solarbits
All that Glitters pro pan
Prussian pro pan
213 brush
214 brush
#38 lashes
2x 15 pan e/s palettes
Microfine Refinisher
2x Cleanse Off Oil


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ ooh excitement!!

I'm patiently waiting for my postie now.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 29, 2009)

F&F Sale haul... all for my kit... (currently being babysat by MrsMay):

1x Silverthorn e/s (backup)
1x Painterly p/p
1x Blackground p/p
1x Dipdown f/l
1x Blacktrack f/l
1x Fascinating e/k
1x Smolder e/k
1x #217 Blending Brush


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_F&F Sale haul... all for my kit... (currently being babysat by MrsMay):

1x Silverthorn e/s (backup)
1x Painterly p/p
1x Blackground p/p
1x Dipdown f/l
1x Blacktrack f/l
1x Fascinating e/k
1x Smolder e/k
1x #217 Blending Brush




_

 
And they are being such nice quiet kiddies!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 29, 2009)

^^Grrr.. My F&F haul is still held by my CP girl..  I keep on ordering stuff and I have no idea when they are actually going to get shipped out lol.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 29, 2009)

Yay Jen for your kitchen!

On Saturday I got the last 8 missing nailpolishes from the Romantique collection and now I finally have all 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also four Konad image plates arrived.

I am still waiting for the wowsocool order, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not cool!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 29, 2009)

^^I'm anxiously tracking my F+F Haul from the States. I ordered 4 e/s refills but I have no idea what they are lol... It will be fun to get a surprise I suppose >_< I also ordered 3 brushes but I'm kicking myself for not getting MORE. It should all be here tomorrow or Wednesday so hopefully I'll have something more interesting to post soon!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 29, 2009)

Oooh how did you order 4 random refills? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My F+F haul was dropped off at the post office on Saturday morning so it'll probably only start shipping out tomorrow (monday US time??) Hopefully it won't take too long!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I'm still waiting on my F+F haul too, one of my brushes was on backorder apparently. I can't wait to get it hehe. I went into MAC today to swatch some stuff and ask a couple questions and ended up with a pair of lashes. Sigh! Next F+F sale I'm definitely planning on getting a couple more brushes (whhhhhhy didn't I get more when I had the chance?!) and probably starting off a palette. Still cannot get over how much their eyeshadows are here, ridiculous...I did however end up with a whole bunch of Inglot eyeshadows to tide me over.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Oooh how did you order 4 random refills? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I actually just _forgot_ what I ordered.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ I have no idea what I ordered either


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 29, 2009)

Panda, I just received the EL pass - thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am planning to pay a visit there in November!!  Yay~


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG..... F&F arrival!!!


I'm almost hyperventilating.. it's all so new and pretty!!

I finally got the 134 that I've been lemming for months it's SO beautiful.

MSF natural in MEd plus.. my idea was to use this as a bronzer but it's already my skintone. 
217 and 242 brushes

prep+ prime lip

and I'm in eyeshadow heaven

i got humid, patina, grain, club, smut, sable twinks and tempting came in the style warriors packaging.. gorgeous!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ Enjoy!!  Love Club.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Enjoy!! Love Club._

 
I dont own Club (yet)


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ Get one then!  Oh forgot.. You are on a shopping ban till IMATS


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ considering I have green brown pigment and havent touched it yet, I dont think I need it


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I love duochrome shadows - Club is beautiful with Delft underneath.. It goes peacocky!  Does Inglot have duochrome shadows?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ yep, Inglot has heaps of duochrome shadows


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

It's really pretty, but I hope it keeps the green reflect once it's on the lid.. I'm going to have some fun with that one.

There's a few I don't like, sable is too red and patina is just bleh.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_OMG..... F&F arrival!!!


I'm almost hyperventilating.. it's all so new and pretty!!

I finally got the 134 that I've been lemming for months it's SO beautiful.

MSF natural in MEd plus.. my idea was to use this as a bronzer but it's already my skintone. 
217 and 242 brushes

prep+ prime lip

and I'm in eyeshadow heaven

i got humid, patina, grain, club, smut, sable twinks and tempting came in the style warriors packaging.. gorgeous!!_

 
Great haul!! I love the 217 & 242, 217 is my HG brush, if you took all my brushes and just left me with that one I'd be ok. The tips of the 242 are great for lower lash line e/s as well.

Club soooo pretty but haven't tried it under Delft p/p cos I'm an idiot who didn't order it at F & F 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Twinks is a great outer v colour (use the 217 with that). Don't rule out Patina, a girl I know got it and thought the same but played around with it and now adores it.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

^^it kind of looks bland like a muted peach/bronze with brown. I've swatched it just on my hand and am getting very little payoff.. might be good for blending out other darker shadows above the crease.

And the 217 surprised me because I thought it'd be round like a crease brush.. I'm not bothered but it just wasn't what I expected!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice haul LongLashes! I'm very jealous! I wish I got myself organised in time for F&F.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ maybe next year piink!

longlashes, do you have green eyes?  Club will go brown on your lids, unless you have shadow base that will make the green flecks POP. 

Jeanette - you haven't converted me to Konad, but you've definitely enabled me for Nfu Oh polishes.  They are coming tomorrow!!!  Yipee!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_...Jeanette - you haven't converted me to Konad,_

 





 But but but I tried so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about this image:






Does it work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_..but you've definitely enabled me for Nfu Oh polishes.  They are coming tomorrow!!!  Yipee!_

 




Can't wait to see pictures!


No hauls for me today yet.. but I hope the mailman has something for me today.


----------



## zim (Jun 30, 2009)

Haulzage (from a few weeks ago):

Shadestick in Beige-ing
Lipgelee in Jellybabe
MSF in Perfect Topping
She Loves Candy lipglass (back-up) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After I put through my order on the MAC website I went back and looked at the Hello Kitty lipglasses and I think I got the very last She Loves Candy from the website! I'd been thinking it through a lot whether to get a back-up and I'm certainly glad I did!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 30, 2009)

Nat - I love the look of those Nfu-oh n/p - you will have to let us know what you think!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 30, 2009)

I got my Shu Brightening Oil Cleanser (+ samples) from Nat today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks, tiger!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I dont own Club (yet)_

 
Personally, I generally think it's frigging ugly. I know plenty of people love it, but I'm not one of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ considering I have green brown pigment and havent touched it yet, I dont think I need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhh, green brown... I still giggle at a friend's description: "metallic vomit".


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 But but but I tried so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about this image:






Does it work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Hahaha.. yes you tried so hard!
I admit they are so pretty though.  (ignoring Konad) What is the green shade underneath?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_Nat - I love the look of those Nfu-oh n/p - you will have to let us know what you think!!_

 
  No problem Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For starters, they are expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the bottles though - I will have to get a nice display rack.  Any suggestions?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_I got my Shu Brightening Oil Cleanser (+ samples) from Nat today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks, tiger!!_

 
 You are welcome Ali.  Um.. I think I do Shu CP, if anyone wants it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hahaha.. yes you tried so hard!
I admit they are so pretty though.  *(ignoring Konad)* What is the green shade underneath?_

 








It is Midori from ZOYA.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

One day Jeanette, one day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn.. I was looking at Midori when I placed the n/p order. Why didn't you tell me it is pretty?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_One day Jeanette, one day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Damn.. I was looking at Midori when I placed the n/p order. *Why didn't you tell me it is pretty?*



_

 
Aww I thought I enabled you with ZOYA in general so the Midori enabling was already included!


----------



## lelila (Jun 30, 2009)

hi, new here, errr, a new addict here =)

bought the following today

MAC Studio fix powder foundation NC40
MAC Blot in Dark Medium or is it Medium Dark lol
MAC brush cleaner
MAC Margin blush (which turned out to be almost the same as sunbasque which i already have
MAC 168SE
NARS blush Dolce Vita

planning to buy MAC Breezy from ebay


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome Lelila!

Today my 2nd Nars bronzer arrived and thank god it's not broken, yay!!!






So now I've got 2 but the broken one I could only really use for contouring because it's such a mess. Hopefully my F & F haul should be here soon for me to play with!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ longlashes, do you have green eyes?  Club will go brown on your lids, unless you have shadow base that will make the green flecks POP._

 
No I've got brown eyes.. I'm going to try it with greenstroke underneath but it's probably not going to be green enough. I want that p/p that has a name like bank notes.. does anyone know what that is?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Aww I thought I enabled you with ZOYA in general so the Midori enabling was already included! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol.. I ordered Tangy, but not Midori.. I think the name put me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xlonglashesx* 
_No I've got brown eyes.. I'm going to try it with greenstroke underneath but it's probably not going to be green enough. I want that p/p that has a name like bank notes.. does anyone know what that is?_

 
  um.. Cashflow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, greenstroke won't do much. My MUA has green eyes and club shows up like green. Damn.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

YES! That's what I want


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ lol @ banknotes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Were you trying to cash out your OZ lotto win last night?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

Ha ha I knew it had something to do with money! Bank Notes p/p.. do you think it would sell?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey longlashes, maybe use Blackground p/p as a base for Club? I have brown eyes and I find that when I team Blackground with Old Gold, which is a duochrome pigment, it brings out the green more. You might have the same success with Club. I think you need to contrast the base with a dark colour, rather than go for a green base.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'd buy banknote p/p!  Let it be $100 note though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not crazy about the colour, but I like $100 note!

When I was having a hard time with Club, a lot of people suggested Blackground pp, but I prefer Delft. Maybe because I was after more of Peacock.  Go check out Club with different bases at the MAC counter.  Oh my MUA suggest Mossscape p/p and I wasn't crazy about it.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

well I did some hunting for swatches and someone on temptalia recommended constructivist- 





I had another look at cashflow and yeah.. that's not what I want. And I've been eyeing blackground but I've got a nyx pencil in black bean that hasn't had ANY love yet.. I'll try club over that.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ Hmmm.. don't think I like the colour, even though it looks just like Club e/s shade lol

My Nfu Oh just arrived!  Oh my gosh.. the satchel is as big as a pillow.  I had no idea it was my n/p order!


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 30, 2009)

postie just dropped off my style warriers and naked honey cps.
soft force e/s
bright future  e/s
night manuvers e/s
brave new bronze (err put this on and im thnking its to brown for me) l/s

creme d miel e/s
buckwheat e/s
pollinator e/s
queenbee l/g

and i also recived my tights package from we love colours (awsome awsoem website for coloured tights)
i got 3 pairs of splash colours
red
pink
and zebra stripes


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ Hmmmm was thinking about Creme De Meil, Buckwheat & Pollinator, let me know what you think of them!


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 1, 2009)

^^^ will do...


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Damn.. I am waiting patiently for my Naked Honey shadows too!

Anyway, here is a crappy quality pic. Somehow my digital camera won't show the glitters, so I had to use the phone camera! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, I left Seche Vite, so can't do my nails till I get home.. but I couldn't wait to see what Nfu Oh polishes are like:





These are aaaaaaaamazing!  The thumb one is a bit disappointing, but I probably need it on top of black polish.. The index finger (shimmery green) has only one coat and the colour is very intense!  Ring finger is infamous #52, which I thought would be blue with green flakes, but it is actually purple navy with green teal flakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I will post the proper pic later, but I just want to show I am in lurve.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_brave new bronze (err put this on and im thnking its to brown for me) l/s_

 
Have you tried BNB with a coral gloss on top?  It is really pretty.


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 1, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 1, 2009)

okay after playing with my e/s id say pollinator is not a must have especially if u have paradisco, it also doesnt have great colour pay off IMO. i thought it would be a better version of paradiscio (i <3 the colour) but its not.
I love buckwheat great colour and texture
creme d miel is a nice highlight colour and has a nice texture but if you hve a heap of goldish highlights u could miss. i dnt own many so i love it.

i tried BNB with queenbee on top but i think its just to brown for my skintone, im nw20 but il play around and see what i can do with it


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

^^Queen Bee is a bit sheer though. Do you have Pink Grapefruit l/g, Buzz l/g or Utterly Posh d/g?  I am NC/NW20, so it is quite brown on me by itself, too.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

How rude of me.. Forgot I got Jurlique samples from CatsMeow today! Ali, you were right! Rosewater mist is dreamy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you!!

Just did my nails with Nfu Oh.. OMG, I am totally blown away!  It is very jelly-like, just like Dazzleglass in n/p form.  #59, cherry/raspberry with gold or red flakes.  I am no scrangie or Jeanette, so I couldn't capture the flakes with my camera. Maybe it will be better when the sun comes out.. um one day lol










I am really impressed.  I want the whole glitter collection now.  I want the whole company.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ I want.  Now.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am no scrangie or Jeanette_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_so I couldn't capture the flakes with my camera. Maybe it will be better when the sun comes out.. um one day lol










I am really impressed.  I want the whole glitter collection now._

 
Oh my! This n/p looks stunning.. and so do the others. Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ I want the whole company._

 
You need to share! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I want.  Now._

 
Me too! ^^


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 1, 2009)

Im back from Singapore!
I HAULED!! lol. will post list + pics soon.
I also my phone got smashed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ oh wow!!! What happened to your phone?!?!?

I'm glad you're back!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

lol Jen & Jeanette.. I want MORE. Damn polishes are so expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Have you guys seen the polish bottle?  It is little corsette body.  I want to get a special glass display rack just for these!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh no.. I am so sorry about your phone! It looks so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What happened?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

BB, just in time to upgrade to 3GS lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_BB, just in time to upgrade to 3GS lol_

 
You are so cheeky today Nat!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_lol Jen & Jeanette.. I want MORE. Damn polishes are so expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you guys seen the polish bottle? It is little corsette body. I want to get a special glass display rack just for these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
special... glass... display... rack...?

Nat =


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_special... glass... display... rack...?

Nat = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Pretty nailpolishes deserve pretty displays. Sounds completely sane to me.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Pretty nailpolishes deserve pretty displays. Sounds completely sane to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
yes well it would to you!! Jeanette =


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_yes well it would to you!! Jeanette = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 








Give me a few more weeks and you will be as nailpolish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as Nat and me.. I am working on it!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

lol.. I have 40 perfumes in my display rack, so these would look pretty next to them. Totally sane, Jeanette!!






Edited to say : plus, I am not a glass artist for nothing!  I go ga-ga over pretty glass.. Glass nail polish bottles.. glass display.. hmm glass lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_lol.. I have 40 perfumes in my display rack, so these would look pretty next to them. *Totally sane, Jeanette!!*_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_



_

 
Look at these pretty nailpolishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Edited to say : plus, *I am not a glass artist for nothing!*  I go ga-ga over pretty glass.. Glass nail polish bottles.. glass display.. hmm glass lol_

 
You are? Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I love to do with the glass nailpolish bottles is to gently bump them together. 
I love how this sounds!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_lol.. *I have 40 perfumes in my display rack*, so these would look pretty next to them. Totally sane, Jeanette!!






Edited to say : plus, *I am not a glass artist for nothing!* I go ga-ga over pretty glass.. Glass nail polish bottles.. glass display.. hmm glass lol_

 
You make me feel better about my perfume collection (although I didnt pay for 80% of it - from when I worked in fragrance).

And damn right you're not a glass artist for nothing!! You're extremely talented at it missy and dont let anyone tell you otherwise!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




what I love to do with the glass nailpolish bottles is to gently bump them together. 
I love how this sounds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Isn't it the same sound as the billiards balls hitting each other?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_You make me feel better about my perfume collection (although I didnt pay for 80% of it - from when I worked in fragrance).

And damn right you're not a glass artist for nothing!! You're extremely talented at it missy and dont let anyone tell you otherwise!!_

 
Aww she stirs me up and then makes it up to me straight away (where is cupcake) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Jen


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 Isn't it the same sound as the billiards balls hitting each other?_

 
Yes! OMG.. I knew it remembered me of something.. but I was never sure of what! 
*bumps some nailpolishes together* *bump* *bump*


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aww she stirs me up and then makes it up to me straight away (where is cupcake) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You get the cupcake when you come and visit me in my new house


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yes! OMG.. I knew it remembered me of something.. but I was never sure of what! 
*bumps some nailpolishes together* *bump* *bump* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





*imagines Jeanette sitting there pawing at nailpolishes like a cat*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





*imagines Jeanette sitting there pawing at nailpolishes like a cat*




_


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ oh wow!!! What happened to your phone?!?!?

I'm glad you're back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dropped it as I was getting out of a taxi, and then before I could pick it up, the taxi drove over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh no.. I am so sorry about your phone! It looks so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What happened?_

 
I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 completely shattered!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_BB, just in time to upgrade to 3GS lol_

 
lol! Hopefully my travel insurance comes through and I can use that plus my tax return to update


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Ouch BB, RIP iPhone. But really, 3GS is so much better, so it worked out for your favour


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ouch BB, RIP iPhone. But really, 3GS is so much better, so it worked out for your favour_

 
Well unless my insurance doesnt cover it!! Then Im stuck with this shitty Nokia


----------



## *lolly (Jul 1, 2009)

YAY!! I got my Sumo Sale haul today!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got some basics:


Eye shadow pro pan refills in:
- Vanilla
- Brule
- Shroom
- All that glitters
- Soft Brown
- Mulch
- Espresso
- Satin Taupe 
Moisturecover Concealer NW30 
Dazzleglasses - Funtabulous, Baby Sparks and Smile. 
#109 Small Contour Brush 
My final haul (until I return to work from maternity leave!!) will be for Color Craft... Luckily I've shortened my list to three MSF's and two MB's. I'm going to miss the lip products this time around as I have a few dazzle glasses now. Still considering the brushes though!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I dropped it as I was getting out of a taxi, and then before I could pick it up, the taxi drove over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know I shouldn't but....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry it's not funny you had your mob ruined that completely sucks buts it's the way it happened, I mean it's just so random and unusual!

I'm with Nat, the 3GS are meant to be far better.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_YAY!! I got my Sumo Sale haul today!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got some basics:

Eye shadow pro pan refills in:
- Vanilla
- Brule
- Shroom
- All that glitters
- Soft Brown
- Mulch
- Espresso
- Satin Taupe 
_

 
That's a great e/s haul! Great staples. You've reminded me that I need Soft Brown and Mulch... (at some stage!).


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

BB I can imagine the sound of phone cracking when it got run over by the taxi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've compared my phone to my friend's 3G and yeah it is a lot faster. It also comes with the video function, which is totally useless to me anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, I am waiting to bump into hot Hollywood celeb one day and it will come in handy.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 2, 2009)

My n/p haul from maiandjays arrived.  I wasn't expecting them till next week - it only took a week!  Yay. 










I think I am having a green n/p fetish.


----------



## piink_liily (Jul 2, 2009)

^^^ Nom nom nom nom nom... They look so yummy! I love the first green in the middle!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ It is ChG Entourage.  I have no recollection of ordering it, but apparently I did


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_BB I can imagine the sound of phone cracking when it got run over by the taxi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I know that cracking sound well...except it was my friend's entire bag being run over by a bus. Yes, a bus. It was horrible! Thankfully, most of her stuff was ok. 

But yeah, sorry to hear about your phone boudoirblonde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have taken a leaf from another friends book...She has a phone so old that once we left it at a bar by mistake and no-one bothered to steal it because it was being held together with a hair-tie...Now my brick happily comes everywhere with me because I'm 99% sure no-one would want to take it haha!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 2, 2009)

Yay!! My F+F Haul arrived today. I swear I'm like a kid at Christmas when I see a parcel waiting for me. And now - the mystery of the mystery eye shadows will be revealed. Behold!!! 

Studio Sculpt Foundation NC50
Moisturelush Eye Cream
#252 Brush
#222 Brush
#213 Brush
Eyeshadow Refill: Digit
Eyeshadow Refill: Passionate
Eyeshadow Refill: Electric Eel
Eyeshadow Refill: Typographic

Ahhhh, New brushes make me feel so tingly!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My n/p haul from maiandjays arrived.  I wasn't expecting them till next week - it only took a week!  Yay. 










I think I am having a green n/p fetish._

 

Fantastic haul Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haz a proud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Yay!! My F+F Haul arrived today. I swear I'm like a kid at Christmas when I see a parcel waiting for me. And now - the mystery of the mystery eye shadows will be revealed. Behold!!! 

Studio Sculpt Foundation NC50
Moisturelush Eye Cream
#252 Brush
#222 Brush
#213 Brush
Eyeshadow Refill: Digit
Eyeshadow Refill: Passionate
Eyeshadow Refill: Electric Eel
Eyeshadow Refill: Typographic

*Ahhhh, New brushes make me feel so tingly!*







_

 






Fantastic haul too, Bibi!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 2, 2009)

^^Ooh Bibi, love Digit e/s. That and Bark were my first MAC shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 thanks Jeanette. I have blossomed to a full on n/p addict, thanks to your enabling


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^Ooh Bibi, love Digit e/s. That and Bark were my first MAC shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 thanks Jeanette. *I have blossomed to a full on n/p addict, thanks to your enabling*_

 





 I've watered and manured nurtured you well!


----------



## *lolly (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My n/p haul from maiandjays arrived. I wasn't expecting them till next week - it only took a week! Yay. 










I think I am having a green n/p fetish._

 
NICE HAUL!!! I need to do a haul with them very soon!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I've watered and manured you well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you know that means you said you crapped on Nat, right?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_you know that means you said you crapped on Nat, right?







_

 
I should be more careful with the online translator it seems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I iz sorry Nat.. I meant that I educated you well but I wanted to hint at the blossoming part.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ I think the word you were looking for was nurtured 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I found it friggin hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Changed it in the post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am glad that I could make you laugh Jen!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 2, 2009)

Today I got Microfine Refinisher and Studio Moisture Cream.. except I think I actually want/need Moisturelush Cream. Anyone used these.. opinions etc? I have dry skin so want something super nourishing!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Today I got Microfine Refinisher and Studio Moisture Cream.. except I think I actually want/need Moisturelush Cream. Anyone used these.. opinions etc? I have dry skin so want something super nourishing!_

 

^^I use and ADORE Moisturelush cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm on my 2nd jar. My skin is dry on my cheeks and it instantly moisturizes and makes them feel very supple. I love it under my MSF Natural and powder foundations. I reckon you should get a sample and try it. I did hear that Studio Moisture Cream was good too though!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Today I got Microfine Refinisher and Studio Moisture Cream.. except I think I actually want/need Moisturelush Cream. Anyone used these.. opinions etc? I have dry skin so want something super nourishing!_

 
I use the Studio Moisture Cream, I have combo skin, I think you'd want the Moistrelush if u want something really nourishing.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 2, 2009)

That's what I thought too! Kira actually gave me a sample of one of them.. unlabeled.. so I don't know which it is! I went in today and she wasn't there and one of the MUA's told me that Moisturelush is for more combo skin and that Studio Moisture is for really dry skin..? But from reading around it seems the other way! *so confused* I'll have to catch her and find out coz she knows my skin but I suspect I do need moisturelush afterall. Thanks guys <3


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_you know that means you said you crapped on Nat, right?







_

 
Ouch
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_I should be more careful with the online translator it seems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I iz sorry Nat.. I meant that I educated you well but I wanted to hint at the blossoming part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I understood you perfectly in the first place though!  Manure Nat = Fertilize Nat, right?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I understood you perfectly in the first place though!  Manure Nat = *Fertilize Nat*, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I guess ..yes.. though my translator now says that you would get 
little nailpolish babies from that!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So if you keep on fertilize me, then I'd eventually pop out nail polishes one by one?  Feed me.

Oh my gosh.. Now I know where you are coming from Jeanette.  I just looked up Dictionary. com and it came up with this:

fer⋅ti⋅lize  /ˈfɜrtlˌaɪz/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [fur-tl-ahyz]  Show IPA 
Use fertilize in a Sentence
–verb (used with object), -lized, -liz⋅ing. 1. Biology. a. to render (the female gamete) capable of development by uniting it with the male gamete. 
b. to fecundate or impregnate (an animal or plant). 

2. to make fertile; enrich: to fertilize farmland.  
3. to make productive. 
I meant *2*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So if you keep on fertilize me, then I'd eventually pop out nail polishes one by one?  Feed me._

 





 .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How convenient that would be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*feeds Nat*


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 2, 2009)

Jeanette, read my previous post, I've edited it!

I think I am Tamagochi


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Jeanette, read my previous post, I've edited it!

I think I am Tamagochi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  omg!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Today I got Microfine Refinisher and Studio Moisture Cream.. except I think I actually want/need Moisturelush Cream. Anyone used these.. opinions etc? I have dry skin so want something super nourishing!_

 
I love the microfine refinisher. I used my first tube up not long ago and am going to buy another one. It can be a little difficult to spread at first but you get used to it and because it's so fine it get right into all those dry places too.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm a big fan of microfine refinisher too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't gone through my tube yet, lasts for a while. The MUA at myer told me to only use it every 2 -3 days, not every day or else it will have the opposite effect!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ ha the opposite effect? What it'll make your skin all rough?

Has anyone tried moisturelush eye? I need a moisturising eye cream without all the depuffing, dewrinkling stuff.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 3, 2009)

Today was like Christmas! I got five packages! 

-magnets someone had made printed with MAC promo images (Including CoC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-an empty 10-pan MUFE palette
-Blue Absinthe shadow
-Half jar of Magenta Madness
-Quarter jar of Pink Vivid (supposed to be half jar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-An empty space where a half jar of Naked pigment was supposed to be (Can you tell that someone displeased me?)
-B-Babe lipstick (BNIB)
-Landscape Green pigment (BNIB)

B-Babe and Landscape green brought some surprise friends! Barely-touched testers of Chanel's Tea Rose irreelle blush and Spices eyeshadow quad.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 3, 2009)

I was soooo close to getting B-Babe and didn't! ACW have it for about $14 so I'm considering ordering it.

Where did you get the less than advertised pigments from?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ I didn't like B-Babe at first, but now I love it. Maybe I should keep Purple Rite, just in case I might love it later.

Nice haul, Sanayhs!! I wanna MUFE palette!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 3, 2009)

when I swatched B-Babe with BBR I instantly recoiled and went "oh my god NO - 80's flashback!!".

Hence I didnt pick it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure you guys will rock it though!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 3, 2009)

I love the microfine refinisher! I went to MAC today and got a sample of Moisturelush and someone very nice gave me the entire container coz it was nearly empty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However according to the MUA I spoke to I should stick to Studio Moisture Cream (I brought my original sample along and it actually was the right stuff) coz the Moisturelush is also for older skin supposedly? She put some on my hands and it was great as a hand moisturiser! My problem is solved now though so I'm happy!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ ha the opposite effect? What it'll make your skin all rough?

Has anyone tried moisturelush eye? I need a moisturising eye cream without all the depuffing, dewrinkling stuff._

 
^I use Moisturelush Eye Cream. I tried Kiehls Avocado Eye Cream and that's good too but I find that it's not enough in winter. Moisturelush sinks in quick and has a brightening effect over time apparently. Anyways I loves it and am on my 3rd jar. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_However according to the MUA I spoke to I should stick to Studio Moisture Cream (I brought my original sample along and it actually was the right stuff) coz the Moisturelush is also for older skin supposedly?_

 
Moisturelush for "Older Skin"?? It's not like it's full of collagen, stem cells and placenta. I think it's for anyone who needs a moisture boost, especially during winter months. Scandalous Beauty raves about it in one of her vids and shes in her early 20's. I use it and as if I'm a mummy or something.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, I know right! So many MUA's tell me different things I have no idea what to think!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL I hate it when I go to a place and they tell me a cream is for more 'mature' skin.. If I want moisture, gimme the goddamn moisture!!

I'm going to give the moisturelush eye a try after I finish a dermalogica sample I've got.. Age smart- smells like raspberries! I want to eat it out of the tube!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Yeah, I know right! So many MUA's tell me different things I have no idea what to think!!_

 
Why don't you try Livechat?  I rang Aust MAC customer service, trying to find out if Refined Zone and Line filler are LE (my MUA said Refined Zone is).  The girl on the phone had no idea and she called back to tell me that both items are perm.  I just couldn't trust her, so I used Livechat and I was told Refined Zone is indeed LE.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah I love live chat, it's just getting them during their opening times.. They need to be open 24hrs!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Refined Zone is indeed LE._

 

^^OMG Nooooo!!! For reals!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to invest in more tubes ASAP.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ Yeah Bibi!  I mentioned about it before!  Go and get it before it disappears. My spare tube is sitting in my fridge at the moment lol.


----------



## *lolly (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Yeah, I know right! So many MUA's tell me different things I have no idea what to think!!_

 
I was told by a MUA at MAC that MoistureLush Cream was for "oily" skin???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted a very good moisturiser as I have extremly dry skin that if it doesn't get that moisture my face will be red and peely in areas the next day!!! She suggested Studio Moisture Cream over Moisurelush Cream... I got a sample of Studio Moisture Cream and I don't think it's moisturizing enough


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like what the first MUA told me, lolly. I noted I was really dry and he suggested Studio Moisture Cream over Moisturelush too! Luckily what I had in my sample jar was actually SMC, so I'm pretty happy.

I hope you find something more moisturising!


----------



## zim (Jul 4, 2009)

Just picked up my package from the post office which consisted of a small but very pleasing haul: 

MAC lipstick in Hug Me, and lipglass in Lychee Luxe.

I'm in love, yep, in love. These two are fantastic, and applied together are even more fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I looked at so many different swatches people have online and it really helped. I think I might try Lychee Lux over my Angel lipstick to give it more of a pink tinge. I've applied it over Myth lipstick and it's a perfect light peachy coral, which is exactly what I was after.

Highly recommended


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 5, 2009)

Grr I am so tired.. I think I tried about 50 pairs of pants today and ended up with NOTHING.  I am so fed up.. Might as well sew a pair for myself!
Got today:
Shu baby pink matte blush
Shu deep sea water


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 5, 2009)

Oooh Shu matte blush Nat. I think I need a pic!

I hauled my stationery materials for my makeup course today! OooO colour wheel.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ I love my colour wheel! I still use it all the time


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 5, 2009)

^^lol what other stationary materials did you get, Cats?

Is anyone going to Asia by any chance?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shu makes this lavender blush, which goes baby pink on cheeks, especially if you have redness. US & Aust don't have it and it is sold out in Japan & Korea.  I want one!!

From left:
Pink Swoon, Shu Glow on Blush M33B and Barbie Don't be Shy





Again, from left Barbie, Shu and Pink Swoon. 
Both MAC blushes go reddish pink on my cheeks (bit of redness), but Shu goes pastel baby pink.





Actually, it is a matte blush, but it has blue pearls!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 6, 2009)

Just received one of my _last_ hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shu Uemura painting liner in Matte White -I am so mad! I ordered Vivid Pink!!!
Shu Uemura Pentagon Sponges
Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited lipstick #316 
Shu Uemura Face Powder sheer - sample size
Shu Uemura White recovery Ex powder - sample size
Shu Uemura 2r brush
Shu Uemura Hard Formula Brow pencil thing
MUFE smokey Lash mascara - sample size
MUFE diamond powder in turquoise
Shiseido Individual lash curler
Bobbi Brown gel liner in Sepia Ink

I think that's about it. Grrr painting liner


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 6, 2009)

Rec'd my sumo sale haul today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 off to depot all my shadows!! (ordered 2 15 palettes!)


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 6, 2009)

hey girls,
i bought some inglot lashes today red and sparkley they are for a dress up thingo for work
im going as kelly ozbourne... but im struggling to find the right red lippy.
I have a black wig with a red bow a black and white dress and hopefully a red shrug (if i kind find one i like otherwise it willl be black) and bright red tights....
if any one has a good rec from any line it be much appreciated, im nw20 and am wearing a black smokey eye (lol yes i know smokey eye and red lip is a bit much but thats what she wears!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thanks


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ I bought a red to 'practise' with before I splash out on a MAC one and found a lovely one from Bourjois. It's called Sweet Kiss and the shade is rouge glamour. The formulation is so nice I'm thinking about going out and trying some of their other ones! It's not a tomato red, a little more of a berry red that looks nice on me, I'm NC25 though so that might not help.


----------



## Tracey82 (Jul 6, 2009)

Impatiently waiting for my F&F sale items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Hope they are on the way and I haven't been taken for a ride.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 6, 2009)

My F+F haul came today!!! SOOOOOOO exciting.. I'll probably have to go buy a palette tomorrow haha. Seeing the huge box the haul came in I could probably have ordered a palette too! Oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Select moisturecover
Queen Bee l/g
Honey Light highlight powder
Minted e/k
Teal p/g
Pollinator e/s
Creme de Miel e/s
Buckwheat e/s
Expensive Pink e/s pan
Jest e/s pan
Da Bling e/s pan
Woodwinked e/s pan
Swish e/s pan
Vapour e/s pan
Humid e/s pan
Silver ring e/s pan
Sketch e/s pan
188
222
217
UDPP Sin
UD 24/7 liner - Graffiti
UD 24/7 liner - Ransom


----------



## *lolly (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_ 
Select moisturecover
Queen Bee l/g
Honey Light highlight powder
Minted e/k
Teal p/g
Pollinator e/s
Creme de Miel e/s
Buckwheat e/s
Expensive Pink e/s pan
Jest e/s pan
Da Bling e/s pan
Woodwinked e/s pan
Swish e/s pan
Vapour e/s pan
Humid e/s pan
Silver ring e/s pan
Sketch e/s pan
188
222
217
UDPP Sin
UD 24/7 liner - Graffiti
UD 24/7 liner - Ransom_

 
Nice !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wish I had ordered some more brushes like the 188 with my F&F haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, next time! How often does MAC (US) do these sales?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I was soooo close to getting B-Babe and didn't! ACW have it for about $14 so I'm considering ordering it.

Where did you get the less than advertised pigments from?_

 
From a girl on livejournal with the username oh_roxxxy. I think her MUA name is fahllenangel? She's sending the naked along now, she says, but we'll see how happy I am when it gets here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I didn't like B-Babe at first, but now I love it. Maybe I should keep Purple Rite, just in case I might love it later.

Nice haul, Sanayhs!! I wanna MUFE palette!_

 
The MUFE palettes are SO DAMN EXPENSIVE. But ohhh, I do love it so.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_when I swatched B-Babe with BBR I instantly recoiled and went "oh my god NO - 80's flashback!!".

Hence I didnt pick it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure you guys will rock it though!_

 
B-Babe was given to me by a boy I talk to a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It terrified me at first - glittery and metallic, ewwww! BUT! Then I topped it with Smashbox's Pout lipgloss and it became these creamy, perfect medium pink. No obvious glitter or metallic finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^^OMG Nooooo!!! For reals!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to invest in more tubes ASAP._

 
Definitely for reals. I remember it being perm at some point in Asia, though?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Nice !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wish I had ordered some more brushes like the 188 with my F&F haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, next time! How often does MAC (US) do these sales?!_

 
The sumo sale was the second F&F this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best part is the discount has gotten bigger every time!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_The MUFE palettes are SO DAMN EXPENSIVE. But ohhh, I do love it so.

B-Babe was given to me by a boy I talk to a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It terrified me at first - glittery and metallic, ewwww! BUT! Then I topped it with Smashbox's Pout lipgloss and it became these creamy, perfect medium pink. No obvious glitter or metallic finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want a 12 shadow palette - how much is it over there?  Do you also have a MUFE store in Vancouver?  

Yeah, I put d/g on top of B-Babe and it is just pretty creamy pink.  Not too bright, not too pale - just right!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 7, 2009)

My latest haulage is a makeup cape. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Woohoo! Exciting stuff.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 7, 2009)

^^ Woo.. So you are super makeup artist.  Do you have to wear tights and big buckle with diamond studded MA?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_hey girls,
i bought some inglot lashes today red and sparkley they are for a dress up thingo for work
im going as kelly ozbourne... but im struggling to find the right red lippy.
I have a black wig with a red bow a black and white dress and hopefully a red shrug (if i kind find one i like otherwise it willl be black) and bright red tights....
if any one has a good rec from any line it be much appreciated, im nw20 and am wearing a black smokey eye (lol yes i know smokey eye and red lip is a bit much but thats what she wears!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thanks_

 
I'd rec MAC Red. It's a bright blue based red and looks mad! I'm NW15 BTW

Mich has my F & F haul which I'm a getting tomorrow!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 7, 2009)

*steals all Robyn's goodies*


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_*steals all Robyn's goodies*_

 

But but but but I want them


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Woo.. So you are super makeup artist. Do you have to wear tights and big buckle with diamond studded MA? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hahaha. You're just jealous because you want a makeup cape.


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 7, 2009)

hi all....i got my red lippy its an orange based red (the lashes are red leaning on the orange side) from inglot!!! colour is #127... i actually prefer the smell of the inglot lippies to mac's its more strawberry i think?
i also got a three pan pallete thing with a grey, champagne and the famous matte black.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*Just received one of my last hauls*




Shu Uemura painting liner in Matte White -I am so mad! I ordered Vivid Pink!!!
Shu Uemura Pentagon Sponges
Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited lipstick #316 
Shu Uemura Face Powder sheer - sample size
Shu Uemura White recovery Ex powder - sample size
Shu Uemura 2r brush
Shu Uemura Hard Formula Brow pencil thing
MUFE smokey Lash mascara - sample size
MUFE diamond powder in turquoise
Shiseido Individual lash curler
Bobbi Brown gel liner in Sepia Ink

I think that's about it. Grrr painting liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Sorry about the liner Nat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






After this babies I will try to slow down too:
- Dusty Coral p/g
- French Violet p/g
- Porcelain Pink MSF

I am so happy that I could purchase 5 of the 7 d/c matte pro pigments.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_ 
After this babies I will try to slow down too:
- Dusty Coral p/g
- French Violet p/g
*- Porcelain Pink MSF*

I am so happy that I could purchase 5 of the 7 d/c matte pro pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





You caved!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





You caved!!!_

 
*ashamed* yes .. I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know.. I was a bad bad girl and I won't get dessert today.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*ashamed* yes .. I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know.. I was a bad bad girl and I won't get dessert today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





No cupcakes for you today!!

But maybe tomorrow


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





No cupcakes for you today!!_

 
But but but! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_But maybe tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Aww thanks Jen!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Sorry about the liner Nat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






After this babies I will try to slow down too:
- Dusty Coral p/g
- French Violet p/g
- Porcelain Pink MSF

I am so happy that I could purchase 5 of the 7 d/c matte pro pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww thanks Jeanette - you are so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I rang Shu store and they are going to swap it with Vivid Pink, so it is all good!

That reminds me.. I have Dusty Coral sitting here since last year and I've never touched it!


----------



## Tracey82 (Jul 8, 2009)

Got my small haul from the F&F Sale today, yay!!! I am excited my first MAC eyeshadow and lipstick.

I got Satellite Dreams, Silver Ring and Knight Devine e/s and Way to Love l/s.

This may be a stupid question but why does my eyeshadow say it weighs 1.3g when the website says 1.5g? Oh and the shade is printed on the box whereas my lipstick has a sticker with the name on it.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 8, 2009)

Today I got a parcel with 14 pigment samples from Fyrinnae Cosmetics and another parcel with a replacement Mehron Velvet Finish Primer Serum >_< 

My mineral/pigment sample collection is Exploding!! *BooM* I'm off to order some Colour Craft goodies now!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*Aww thanks Jeanette - you are so sweet*





  I rang Shu store and they are going to swap it with Vivid Pink, so it is all good!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That reminds me.. I have Dusty Coral sitting here since last year and I've never touched it!_

 





 Blasphemy?!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 8, 2009)

F & F haul in my hot little hands!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perfect Topping MSF
Naked Lunch e/s
Plummage e/s
Way To Love l/s
Smile d/g
Vanilla p/g
High Tea l/s x 2 (one for me, one for the kit)
Nymphette l/g
# 188 brush


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tracey82* 

 
_This may be a stupid question but why does my eyeshadow say it weighs 1.3g when the website says 1.5g? Oh and the shade is printed on the box whereas my lipstick has a sticker with the name on it._

 
 Hey Tracey, I just checked my shadows and the label says it is 1.5g?  Huh?  The shadow packaging (cardboard bit) doesn't have a shade sticker label?  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_





 Blasphemy?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Hehe.. I look at it and gosh it is bright! I also have MUFE #5, which are quite similiar and I don't mind it, so go figure.  I also have Acid Orange and Electric Coral and haven't touched them yet either.  Look great in my stash though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice haul Bibi and Robyn - enjoy!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 8, 2009)

6 more sleeps until my kit...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tracey82* 

 
_Got my small haul from the F&F Sale today, yay!!! I am excited my first MAC eyeshadow and lipstick.

I got Satellite Dreams, Silver Ring and Knight Devine e/s and Way to Love l/s.

This may be a stupid question but why does my eyeshadow say it weighs 1.3g when the website says 1.5g? *Oh and the shade is printed on the box whereas my lipstick has a sticker with the name on it.*_

 
MAC changed the packaging of the e/s. The newer ones have the name and barcode printed on the packaging.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hehe.. I look at it and gosh it is bright! I also have MUFE #5, which are quite similiar and I don't mind it, so go figure. I also have Acid Orange and Electric Coral and haven't touched them yet either. Look great in my stash though_

 





 Naughty coral neglecting Nat!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Nat - can you do a swatch of ALL your MUFE e/s?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Nat - can you do a swatch of ALL your MUFE e/s? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Eeek!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, but, but you will be able to swatch them ALL in person, soon?  And you will have to put all ya swatches here


----------



## Brie (Jul 8, 2009)

I think later I might go up to Priceline and try out this cheapie Beauty Style range. Has anyone used it???? (priced between $3.95 and $5.95 it couldn't hurt to give it a go!)


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

OMG, my huge haul just got released from the customs!  It was a bit of worry seeing it stuck there for the last two hours! PHEW~


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 8, 2009)

Where did you see that Brie?

Sambi can breathe again!!


----------



## Brie (Jul 8, 2009)

It was in the little Priceline club card booklet, in the Priceline exclusives section. It also says that they aren't at all locations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pictured there is a lipgloss with LED light, metallic liquid liner, nail varnish and palette with single eye shadows to choose to fill them with. Kind of reminds me of BYS and that but it looks a little prettier being silver, lol.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 9, 2009)

Saw the Beauty Style section at Priceline today. The bloody assistant was stocking the shelves for like 5min and wouldnt budge even when I was standing right behind her waiting, and she saw me!

So i couldnt swatch or really see much (grumble grumble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but their lashes looked pretty decent for $3.95!!


----------



## Brie (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah I went but they didn't have it there and the sales girl was trying to tell me it was another brand or that the catalogue was actually from price attack (it wasn't it was the priceline clubcard magazine, lol,) So i just went oh silly me that must be it, (obviously not at that location, lol)

So instead i got 
Chi Chi Burning Up Blush ( accidently picked this up instead of the baby matte pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Chi Chi Legally Pink Gloss ( I love these glosses! Got it to go over Fashion Mews)

Chi Chi Husband Shopping Nail Varnish 

I love Chi Chi's names

Modelista 
( i know not great but they were on clearance for like 2-3$ couldn't pass that up lol!!!)

Lipsticks in plumping formula - Nude and Soft Pink

Glosses in Mega Kiss and Ultra Kiss 
(i love the tingling feeling from them)

Eco tools angled brushes (not as firm as I'd like but great with my smashbox cream liners or liquid)

Cheap Face of Australia Loose Translucent Powder

Rimmel Nail Varnish in Forest 

Then i just got some hair clips (giant hearts), body wash, remover wipes. 
Dracula from the orange release Penguin Books (i want to collect all of them!)
Holly Wood Pin ups was marked down to 13 from 60 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Pride and Prejudice and ZOMBIES!! haha has anyone read this, I saw it and couldn't not buy it!

I got so many bargains last night!

Oh and i bought the Inecto Coconut Oil Conditioner and a treatment , they were marked down to 4.99


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, my massive haul just arrived.  F&F and a few other stuff!!

Soft Ochre pp
222 brush
239 brush
soba e/s
copperplate e/s
purple haze e/s
flourishing e/s
plumage e/s
sumptuos olive e/s (er.. don't i already have this??)
pollinator e/s
creme de miel e/s
buckwheat e/s
smut e/s
blackberry e/s
highlight powder - the lighter one
peachtwist blush
lash #38
p+p line filler
eversun bpb
impassioned solarbits
15 pro pan palette
shu painting liners - vivid blue & shimmery gold
rue de rouge d/g
via veneto d/g
urban decay palettes - ammo & sustainable shadow (i wanna keep both!!)
ud glitter liner in spandex
nubar polishes x 4 - 
koh gen do aqua foundation
koh gen do moisture foundation
koh gen do pressed powder, face powder and freebie powder
koh gen do colour base - yellow and pearl white
koh gen do sponges x 2
koh gen do whipping mesh - like a shower gel puff for the face
koh gen do moisture concealer - freebie

I am going to hide the box away before hubby sees this. Shit's going to hit the fan!!!


----------



## Brie (Jul 10, 2009)

^^


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow that is one big haul! I didn't get my Euristocrats stuff in my haul, CP girl still has it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably get Euristocrats + CC + Love That Look next!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ Yeah, just wait. Mine was a month long haul too.  
No more hauling for me!  Well not the big ones like this anyway


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG Nat!!! You must have spent a fair bit on postage??

Love the haul!


----------



## piink_liily (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy crap Nat! That's one giant haul! Bet you can't wait to play with it all


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 10, 2009)

Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yeah, just wait. Mine was a month long haul too.  
No more hauling for me!  Well not the big ones like this anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, no more hauling for you, young lady!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Holy crap Nat! That's one giant haul! Bet you can't wait to play with it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know!  I don't know where to start. Now they are all just laid out on the table and they kinda look good that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Yes, no more hauling for you, young lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 
I need spanking please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, I like the sound of 'young lady'.  Before I hated when people call me that, but now call me young lady anytime (desperadooooo~)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*I need spanking please*




Oh, I like the sound of 'young lady'.  Before I hated when people call me that, but now call me young lady anytime (desperadooooo~) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Why? Have you hauled again young lady?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 10, 2009)

^^No, I just like spanking in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding!  In case you might take it seriously!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 11, 2009)

Headed out in this dreadful weather to pick up a few supplies

SFP - N5. I was using NC20 which made me even more pale but the awesome MUA tried me on N5 and it's so much better. 
Steamy e/s - I couldn't resist and plummage needs a friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TFSI - Hope it's as good as UDPP, it cost me more


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ I'm trying to get rid of my UDPP so I can try TFSI.. hope it's better cos UDPP makes my eyes water like mad.

My local Myer was so busy today that I got to spend 30 mins walking around MAC in circles playing with everything until I got served. I limited myself to a very small haulage- constructivist p/pot and smoulder eye kohl. 

Swatched soft and gentle MSF and it looks exactly like my prestige baked mineral highlighter! I've been wanting it for ages but eh.. I'll stick to what I've got while I save for IMATS!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 11, 2009)

Good idea!!


----------



## Tracey82 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ladies looking for some advice seeing as I am new to this whole Mac makeup thing.  So Satellite Dreams has turned out to be a disappointment to me (maybe should have done more research).  It has poor colour payoff to me and was wondering if someone could recommend what I can do with it.  Should I team it with a paint pot or something like that and if so what colour.  Thanks


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 12, 2009)

^^Did you have a base underneath? UPDD, TFSI? You could cover the lid with a white pencil, smudge it with your finger and put SD over the top? Or smudge with a black pencil for a darker look and that could bring it out too.

If you have any other lighter purples you could try layering it over them? And when you apply it, pat it on don't swipe and that will pack on more colour.

HTH


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ hun I have satellite dreams and I don't think it has much colour payoff at first either, but you just got to keep working at it. Keep packing it on like robyn said rather than swiping and you'll get it to pretty much the colour it is in the pan.

Last time I wore it I used UDPP then a revlon creme shadow for it to stick to. I think it was a light pink and I got a good payoff.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 12, 2009)

Teeny haul...

Blackberry e/s
Delft p/p

YEP - That's right Robyn and Nat - DELFT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although wasn't really intending on getting Blackberry e/s but ended up with it to pair with Satin Taupe. V nice.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_YEP - That's right Robyn and Nat - DELFT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Planning on getting it with my Love That Look CP


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 12, 2009)

Just a tiny haul for me too today:
Silver Ring e/s (swap for Sumptuous Olive that I already had)
Fade e/s (one of last 3 Melbourne store had. It is apparently DC'd shade)
OPI nail polish remover
OPI crystal file
Aesop Scalp and hair treatment lotion


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2009)

Nat do you have Electra e/s?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ I do!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 12, 2009)

Michelle - Electra was one of my first MAC eyeshadows... 4 years ago.  I bought 4 e/s in one haul along with foundation, mascara etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still remember it... I got Electra, Greystone, Nylon & Satin Taupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and it was in early March 2005


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol thanks for the info!! Does someone mind swatching it with Silver Ring for me, pretty please??


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 12, 2009)

I didnt think I would be saying this... But I dont have Silver Ring e/s!! I have lots of others, but not that one... Sorry Mish!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2009)

No worries! I bought Silver Ring but I'm thinking I need Electra instead.. haven't had a chance to pop in to a counter.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 12, 2009)

My shadows are at home - I will do the swatch tonight!
While I am there.. I will do MUFE shadows swatch for you too, Ali!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2009)

Thankies *hugs* *love*


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

Went on a scouting expedition to the CCO today.. not much MAC at all! Very disappointed but still grabbed some other stuff.

They had all Flirt for $5 and Good Skin for $10.

The highlight was an estee lauder set of 4 double wear shadow sticks ( I swear these are exactly like shadesticks) and 2 Pure colour eyeshadows for $40!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

^^What? No MAC?  When I went there, they had heaps of stuff.. Like at least 10 different kind of paints, paintpots, shadows, many lippies..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh crap. I just tried to upload my pics and Photobucket is having a site maintenance. Oh well.. I'll be back with pics soon


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

Michelle -
Silver Ring left, Electra on right




Natural lighting




Under halogen lighting





Ali - here is my small MUFE shadow haul. Didn't include SP or DP though?




Natural lighting




Top #92, #9
Middle ##302, #80, #68
Bottom #18 #5

Under halogen lighting


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

And I haven't decided if I like this or hate this.. It is different!
Nubar Going Green - wild life


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 13, 2009)

OoO Thanks Nat.
I've been eye-ing off Electra e/s as well, Mich! I have Silver Ring e/s, and for some reason I thought it was going to be lighter than what it was (like Electra)!

Not too keen on the 'Going Green' Nat... looks like mouldy brown nails! LOL
Put Ruby Pumps on... much better!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 13, 2009)

Btw, Nat - I want MUFE e/s #302!! Does #92 look like Parfait Amour?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

That's exactly what I thought of Silver Ring, Ali! I'm gonna swap it *nods*

I think Parfait Amour has a pinkish tinge or something and #92 is matte


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_OoO Thanks Nat.
I've been eye-ing off Electra e/s as well, Mich! I have Silver Ring e/s, and for some reason I thought it was going to be lighter than what it was (like Electra)!

Not too keen on the 'Going Green' Nat... looks like mouldy brown nails! LOL
Put Ruby Pumps on... much better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What's with you guys with lighter silver, huh? huh? huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha.. I keep thinking this n/p makes my nails look like I have nail fungus under a certain light. Lucky I only did one hand. Maybe I will put Ruby Pump on my other hand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_Btw, Nat - I want MUFE e/s #302!! Does #92 look like Parfait Amour?_

 
 no, it is nothing like Parfait Amour. It is a lot more intense.  It is more like this wall purple on the side --------------------->


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^What? No MAC?  When I went there, they had heaps of stuff.. Like at least 10 different kind of paints, paintpots, shadows, many lippies..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nope nothin'! It's like they hadn't restocked since you went last. They had 2 p/p a couple of shadows and like no lippies/glosses to speak of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must be time for a new collection to arrive, what came after dame edna and neo sci fi?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

Someone must have bought everything off MAC shelf!  Not sure about Neo Sci fi last year, but I think Chill and BBR came after Dame Edna.  Saw all the Chill stuff there, so maybe BBR stuff is heading there soon?   I was reading Temptalia's comments and someone said she grabbed Cashflow p/p from EL warehouse?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hahaha.. I keep thinking this n/p makes my nails look like I have nail fungus under a certain light._

 






 I'd agree with you there. Heheh. Nat and her fungi fingers!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_





 I'd agree with you there. Heheh. Nat and her fungi fingers!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Hmm finger lickin' good!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think you need my nail polish Ali. It will definitely make an impression on your first day of MM!  The teachers might ask you to put on a pair of gloves lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

Hahaha! Yeah that NP leaves a lot to be desired..


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ How about if I put it on my toes?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

Noo... THROW IT IN THE BIN!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

Ha ha yeah chuck it.. looks like zombie fingers!!

I hope BBR is heading there, I'd love to grab a Marquise d'. Hell, SOMETHING needs to head there, today was pitiful!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you have a pass you can use repeatedly?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

Yup my employer is a 'guest' so I just have to show my staff pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm always happy to pick stuff up though.. when there is anything!


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 13, 2009)

nat ur nails are the same colour as my frog's skin lol!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

*sidles up to lashes* Helllooo


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

do you have a wishlist?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Lashes, let me know if you ever see Marquise'd l/s from BBR.
I bitched about that l/s when I first bought it, but now it's my HG nude lippy!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

Will do! But if there's only one.. it's MINE! muahaha..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

Hehehe you are all so cute. I has no wishlist, lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just shop as I go.. sometimes I walk through every aisle of the super market lol


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Lashes, let me know if you ever see Marquise'd l/s from BBR.
I bitched about that l/s when I first bought it, but now it's my HG nude lippy!_

 
I friggin told you so!!!!!

today I had a haul, but it wasnt makeup related... it was baking related 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 x icing piping tips
disposable icing bags
chocolate mousse mix
4mm gold cachous
6mm silver cachous
8mm silver cachous
flower & leaf glaze
flower & leaf cutters (3 various)
Rose food colouring paste (hot pink)
Peach food colouring paste

I think that's it (from memory!)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

Where do I get icing tips and bags??


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 13, 2009)

lol Mich are you serious or are you making fun of me?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

No I'm serious haha. I'm no good at icing but I love baking so I guess that would be the place to start.. like.. maybe if I used an icing bag thing I could make decent icing on cupcakes instead of just slathering it on LOL!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_nat ur nails are the same colour as my frog's skin lol!!!_

 
 Hahaha.. that's why it is called 'wild life'.  Now I know (so I say!)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_Hehehe you are all so cute. I has no wishlist, lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just shop as I go.. sometimes I walk through every aisle of the super market lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 So do I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sal, I got everything from BBR collection.. if you ever see more of past collections from last year - please let me know!  Oh, you have my mob number too? lol.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 13, 2009)

I went by MAC today to swatch Naked Honey myself, wasn't as impressed as I thought I would be. Maybe it's just because the displays are so underwhelming after looking at everything online...didn't like either scent and out of the eyeshadows cdm was the only one I really liked and having said that it wasn't anything super special. Sigh! I should have bought some more stuff from Rose Romance when I did my FF haul I think...


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_No I'm serious haha. I'm no good at icing but I love baking so I guess that would be the place to start.. like.. maybe if I used an icing bag thing I could make decent icing on cupcakes instead of just slathering it on LOL!_

 
lol ok.

I buy most of my stuff from Caroline's or Champagne Cakes, but if you want to try out icing with a piping bag, I've seen in the baking aisle Multix do a pack with some disposable piping bags and some icing tips as well.


----------



## *lolly (Jul 13, 2009)

Small haul today from VANI-T Krush Minerals (their website here) as I have a gift voucher from my sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got:
- Eye Definer in Noir
- Eye Crayon in Champagne (these are just like MAC's shadsticks but more glittery!)
- Energy Facial Spritz (apparently it's suppose to be similar to MAC's Fix+)

p.s I think VANI-T only has a counter in Adelaide (Westfield Marion) if anyone is wondering!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_lol ok.

I buy most of my stuff from Caroline's or Champagne Cakes, but if you want to try out icing with a piping bag, I've seen in the baking aisle Multix do a pack with some disposable piping bags and some icing tips as well._

 
I'm just starting to get into baking myself. Out of curiosity did you do any decorating classes or anything here in Adelaide? I was sort of considering doing one for fun sometime, so if you had any recommendations I'd be all ears.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

I decided I like my fungus nail/frogskin look nail polish. It is actually really nice olive shade, which I haven't seen before. So 5 stars for the originality


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_I'm just starting to get into baking myself. Out of curiosity did you do any decorating classes or anything here in Adelaide? I was sort of considering doing one for fun sometime, so if you had any recommendations I'd be all ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, I havent taken classes so I cant even begin to suggest anywhere, sorry!!


----------



## Brie (Jul 13, 2009)

I went back and bought the blush I originally wanted, Chi Chi Va Va Voom ( i love these)

And some nail Polishes, Rimmel Black out and Sunshine, and a cheapie Modelista Vegas Show Stopper. Oh and Bys Glitter liners


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a couple of the BYS glitter liners but I always forget I have them and have hardly used them!

Hey LL if they have BBR at CCO would you mind checking for Femme Fi e/s? I love this colour and need a back up (yes I will break the spending ban for this, it's my HG lid colour)

Today my Strawberrynet parcel arrived with my Dior Show mascara and I got a free gift of a Scott Barnes e/s. It's reallly nice and a great colour, has anyone used this brand?


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_No, I havent taken classes so I cant even begin to suggest anywhere, sorry!!_

 
Thanks anyway! Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm back at uni on monday so I'll be staking out the CCO for BBR for everyone!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I'm back at uni on monday so I'll be staking out the CCO for BBR for everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^Would you be so kind as to look for a Redhead MSF, and a #165 Brush for me pretty please?? *Flutters eyelashes*


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

Femme Fi e/s and Arctic Grey e/s, if you could find them please, Sal!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 14, 2009)

Mini haul...
MUFE HD Powder (finally!)
MUFE Smoky Lash Mascara (can't test this yet because I'm waiting for my disposable mascara wands to arrive! GRR)


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

blah blah blah blah


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 15, 2009)

Changed silver ring to electra e/s today and got another 15 pan palette..

Kira mentioned that Euristocrats is getting delayed and that the pro store is getting different Colour Craft stuff.. something about shipments being stuffed up.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dame Edna all over again


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 16, 2009)

I got my first ever pigment today ladies!!

mauvement- exactly what I wanted impassioned solar bits to be but wasn't.. beautiful!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ Congrats LL!! Pigments are addictive and better value than e/s once you get the hang of them IMO.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 16, 2009)

yep I'm never going to use all of this.

I'm suprised at how much stick it has! I had hardly any fallout at all.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 17, 2009)

Ali, finally the Cantaloupe swatch!  Sorry for the bad quality.. I just couldn't get the colours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Top: Eversun bpb, Cantaloupe, Peachtwist
Bottom : Style 





And my NOTD..  Nfu Oh


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 19, 2009)

Small haul for me today:
Aesop shampoo & conditioner
Shu pro concealer
Benefit High Beam
15 pan palettes x 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC face & body foundation sample


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh why the sad face?

I went and got a 15 pan palette yesterday, came home and realised I have too many shadows now! 

either I fill it up and have some loose or do I buy two and have one half empty?

Oh the dilemma..


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Oh why the sad face?

I went and got a 15 pan palette yesterday, came home and realised I have too many shadows now! 

either I fill it up and have some loose or do I buy two and have one half empty?

Oh the dilemma.._

 
Freakin annoyed that I paid $56 for two palettes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I need to stop buying both shadows and palettes!!!!

I would buy one more.. I would rather have empty (just in case hehe) than have pots sitting around. Plus I need all the empty pots for CC and Euristocrats B2M lippies.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey - finally made it to the pro store! (and saw Nat!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit e/s
Select Coverup NC20 (er... i think she was supposed to get me NW20. GRRR).
Cubic BPB
Eyelash curler
Pencil sharpener


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey - finally made it to the pro store! (and saw Nat!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit e/s
Select Coverup NC20 (er... i think she was supposed to get me NW20. GRRR).
Cubic BPB
Eyelash curler
Pencil sharpener_

 
Oi, what are you doing there?  You are supposed to be doing speed dating interviewing!

You should have given me the concealer.. I could go and swap it for you, when they have NW20 in stock.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 20, 2009)

I think she said NW20 for my face (nose) and NW25 for under my eyes...
but I got NC20 for my face?? i think it might be ok.... but I definitely need NW20/25 for under my eyes. I have a feeling that NW25 might be _too _dark for me? 

Buggered if I know.

OI. I did 17 interviews today missy. (2 no-shows)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 20, 2009)

My haul came after much annoyance from the postal workers who labelled the package with the sender's surname instead of my surname and then told my dad that a courier must have it somewhere... when it was sitting there all along..

Anyhow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smooth Merge MSF
Fashion Patch MES
Eccentricity MES
Eclectic Edge l/g
226
Milan Mode l/s
Via Veneto d/g
Fad-dabulous blush - I thought it was Fab-dabulous? Maybe the package is typo'd haha. I hope this isnt too dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except it looks like my fashion patch chipped a bit right in the centre


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 21, 2009)

went to ikea 2day and got some makep storage stuff, three tray thingos one with lippy/brush holders for $25 they are supposed to go in a nit but they fit perfectly in my drawers


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ ooh interesting!

Do you know what the name of them were?


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 21, 2009)

the anordna lyx lol... theres lots of different designs to. some have larger compartments etc etc


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 22, 2009)

Today my Colour Craft haul arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it when I come home and MAC is waiting for me after a trying day at work.

This is what I got:

- Smooth Merge MSF
- Sunny By Nature MSF
- Cheeky Broze MSF
- Warm Blend MSF
- Fashion Patch eye shadow
- Natural Flare eye shadow
- Eclectic Edge lipglass
- Via Veneto lipglass
- Style Demon Blush

I seriously LOVE everything! The MSF's are so gorgeous on. Pictures for the swatch thread coming soon


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ yay! Do you like Natural Flare?  I saw that on Pursebuzz and thought it was too 'golden'.  Do you also like Eclectic edge?  I might go and check Assemblage


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ yay! Do you like Natural Flare?  I saw that on Pursebuzz and thought it was too 'golden'.  Do you also like Eclectic edge?  I might go and check Assemblage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Natural Flare is honestly not colours I would normally wear which is part of the reason that I got it. Texture wise it is very smooth and the colours do have a glittery finish. However they all compliment my skin tone perfectly and I can see myself wearing the quad this summer for an every day kind of look. I really like it especially the dark brown colour and the bronze. Some of the colours would make amazing highlighting shades Such versatility! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eclectic Edge feels very comfortable on my lips. It's not really sticky but unfortunately since it's dark now I can't really get a good idea of what the colour looks like. I just put some on over my Mac lip conditioner for now but when there is more light I'll experiment with a few lippies.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ Eclectic Edge is more pigmented than Tasty t/g, right?  I want to get Eclectic Edge, so I can wear it over Up the Amp l/s.  I don't know.. Temptalia is saying it is pink with violet pearls, but it looks lilac on people's swatches...

Yeah, those gold colours would look cool on you, especially with your bright fuschia lippies.. I don't know. When I wear shades like that, my eyes look swollen lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 22, 2009)

Assemblage and Natural Flare are at the top of my wishlist for CC, so I'm interested to hear your thoughts when you use them!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 23, 2009)

Ahhh I finally got my F&F haul today. I've been just about dying waiting for it all this time hehe. I got a 272, 219 and 129, brush cleaner and Fix + Rose. I am now kicking myself for not getting some other stuff, but I'm excited to try out all this stuff.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ ooh you'll enjoy Fix+ rose.. it's divine!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 24, 2009)

I still don't think Fix + is anything special? I've had a bottle for a year and haven't even used half of it. Apparently it's not meant to be a setting spray either, I've read it works in reverse.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah it doesn't do much to 'set' I'll give it that. If anything it causes the foundation on my nose to slide around later in the day b/c my nose is so oily.

It does however smell awesome and feel really nice and refreshing!

I use it over my SFF/powder and any mineral makeup to take away the powdery look, it gives my skin a sheen that looks really nice and glowy.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 25, 2009)

It does work as a good toner too. I've got that book 'Don't Go to the Cosmetics Counter Without Me' and she writes about how it doesn't set. She actually does a really good write up on all the MAC products.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Fix + doesn't do a thing for me either. It is basically better form of water in spray form.  I just use it to foil mineral shadows or pigments.  I am loving Jurlique Rosewater balancing mist though.  I only got a sample from CatsMeow and it smells devine!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Today my Colour Craft haul arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it when I come home and MAC is waiting for me after a trying day at work.

This is what I got:

- Smooth Merge MSF
- Sunny By Nature MSF
- Cheeky Broze MSF
- Warm Blend MSF
- Fashion Patch eye shadow
- Natural Flare eye shadow
- Eclectic Edge lipglass
- Via Veneto lipglass
- Style Demon Blush

I seriously LOVE everything! The MSF's are so gorgeous on. Pictures for the swatch thread coming soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahhh... what do you think of smooth merge and sunny by nature?? i heard sunny by nature is just like dark MSF-N... i really wanna get smooth merge but pink and glittery blushes are definitely not for me...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_went to ikea 2day and got some makep storage stuff, three tray thingos one with lippy/brush holders for $25 they are supposed to go in a nit but they fit perfectly in my drawers_

 
oo i saw them before but going to get the wooden boxes everyone's been using instead.. ^^ i think it's called FIRA chest or something..


myy recent haul :
*HOLIDAY*
- Rubenesque Paintpot
- Love Alert Dazzleglass
- Smile Dazzleglass
- Humid
- Vibrant Grape (SW)
- P+P Face Protect SPF50
- #219
- MUFE Aqua Eyes 2L

*ACW* (they are having 10% off of all MAC lipglosses thru sunday)
- Moss Scape Paintpot (going to get more paintpots soon... nice vice, delft, rollickin', girl friendly and many MORE..)
- Cultured Lipglass
- Prrr Lipglass
- Myth Lipstick
- Signed, Sealed Eyeshadow Refill


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Fix + doesn't do a thing for me either. It is basically better form of water in spray form.  I just use it to foil mineral shadows or pigments.  I am loving Jurlique Rosewater balancing mist though.  I only got a sample from CatsMeow and it smells devine!_

 
Yeah I haven't had a chance to play with it much, but I highly doubt it will do much in the way of setting for me. However, I do use powder foundation quite a lot, so it'd be nice to get rid of the powdery look a little. I mainly want it for foiling and because I love rose scent! I also have the Jurlique mist you're talking about in a full size and it's lovely. They do some really great products.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_myy recent haul :
*HOLIDAY*
- Rubenesque Paintpot
- Love Alert Dazzleglass
- Smile Dazzleglass
- Humid
- Vibrant Grape (SW)
- P+P Face Protect SPF50
- #219
- MUFE Aqua Eyes 2L

*ACW* (they are having 10% off of all MAC lipglosses thru sunday)
- Moss Scape Paintpot (going to get more paintpots soon... nice vice, delft, rollickin', girl friendly and many MORE..)
- Cultured Lipglass
- Prrr Lipglass
- Myth Lipstick
- Signed, Sealed Eyeshadow Refill_

 
So I can see no more shopping ban for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice haul, Dea!
I want my haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 
_Yeah I haven't had a chance to play with it much, but I highly doubt it will do much in the way of setting for me. However, I do use powder foundation quite a lot, so it'd be nice to get rid of the powdery look a little. I mainly want it for foiling and because I love rose scent! I also have the Jurlique mist you're talking about in a full size and it's lovely. They do some really great products._

 
 How does Fix+ Rose smell compared to Jurlique Rosewater, Lauren?  My MUA said it reminds her of nanna smell, lol.  Yeah it is quite nice for foiling - it sprays just enough!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How does Fix+ Rose smell compared to Jurlique Rosewater, Lauren?  My MUA said it reminds her of nanna smell, lol.  Yeah it is quite nice for foiling - it sprays just enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Fix + Rose much gentler scent than the Jurlique - in fact I think you can barely smell the rose! So no nanna associations for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The scents are one thing that sometimes irks me about Jurlique because if you use a couple of products at once, like at night, you end up with a whole host of strong scents mingled together, which I'm not so fond of. I'm still young, so some of those heavy herbal sort of scents do make me feel kind of like a grannie about to settle down for the night with her curlers and cat haha!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_ahhh... what do you think of smooth merge and sunny by nature?? i heard sunny by nature is just like dark MSF-N... i really wanna get smooth merge but pink and glittery blushes are definitely not for me..._

 
^I feel like Sunny By Nature was made for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It is buttery smooth to apply and has the prettiest finish. If you are a golden girl with yellow/golden/orange undertones then you need to try it. I don't think it's like MSF Dark, I think its prettier! It makes me glow with what seems to be an inner light. Seriously - it lives up to it's name lol!

Smooth Merge is okay. I think its alot like Blonde MSF. The pink stripe in the middle is really pretty but it's not a must have item. Cheeky Bronze or Warm Blend would probably be more suitable for you. Both of those are really gorgeous.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_The Fix + Rose much gentler scent than the Jurlique - in fact I think you can barely smell the rose! So no nanna associations for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The scents are one thing that sometimes irks me about Jurlique because if you use a couple of products at once, like at night, you end up with a whole host of strong scents mingled together, which I'm not so fond of. I'm still young, so some of those heavy herbal sort of scents do make me feel kind of like a grannie about to settle down for the night with her curlers and cat haha!_

 





Not to mention ankle length dress jammies with buttons done up all the way to your neck!  Have you tried their citrus mist?  It reminds me of curry.  They should make cheesecake scent mist - I will lick myself!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_So I can see no more shopping ban for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice haul, Dea!
I want my haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha well... it's been awhile... i did manage to stick to it for more than 2-3 months so i have no guilty feeling whatsoever..

okay okay... haha i'm replying to your email now... ^^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I feel like Sunny By Nature was made for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It is buttery smooth to apply and has the prettiest finish. If you are a golden girl with yellow/golden/orange undertones then you need to try it. I don't think it's like MSF Dark, I think its prettier! It makes me glow with what seems to be an inner light. Seriously - it lives up to it's name lol!

Smooth Merge is okay. I think its alot like Blonde MSF. The pink stripe in the middle is really pretty but it's not a must have item. Cheeky Bronze or Warm Blend would probably be more suitable for you. Both of those are really gorgeous. _

 
oooo.. okay... SUNNY BY NATURE it is...
and yes, i already decided to get warm blend... it just looks perfect for girls with myy undertone ^^

thanks for the info


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





Not to mention ankle length dress jammies with buttons done up all the way to your neck!  Have you tried their citrus mist?  It reminds me of curry.  They should make cheesecake scent mist - I will lick myself!!_

 
Ahaha oh it really is a fashion statement, what can I say? No I haven't tried the citrus one, I'm not a citrus fan in general. I think I'll definitely steer clear now I know it smells like curry though...great to eat, but on my face? No thanks! Cheesecake would be wayyyy too dangerous!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ This afternoon, I had a choice of visiting MAC counter or cheesecake, so I chose cheesecake & vanilla slice instead. Colour Craft can wait till next weekend!

Have a small haul thanks to myystiqueen - thanks Dea!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE shadow #169 
MUFE smokey mascara
Shu Uemura Yellow lipstick


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 28, 2009)

Umm I am still hauling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I received:
MUFE e/s in #144
Shu Uemura cleanser
Shu Uemura blushes in M44 and M32E - these are sold out worldwide and now I have them!! Yippppee


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 28, 2009)

latest haulage:

Assemblage MES
Natural Flare MES

girlies - the Holiday collections info is in the AU Release Date thread, as well as most of the collections release dates in between now & then


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 28, 2009)

my small colour craft haul:

Triple fusion MSF (I don't know how I'm going to use this!)
Madly creative lippie

and one of the naked honey scents.. really pretty!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Sal here's how you can use Triple Fusion to highlight your face, place it with a mid sized soft brush in the lighter shaded areas (the darker shading is contouring) The 187 works well for highlighting or even the 224 if you have smaller features


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks hun!

I normally use a 109 to contour with a flat taupe and champagne shimmer to highlight which looks really natural, but I think triple fusion is too pink for me to use it for that purpose. 

I tried it with a 187 with the peach/pink over today's blush and the champagne bit on the higher parts to highlight then buffed it in a little but I can still see the particles.. I think that's my issue.. that I can see the sparkley bits.

I'll give it another go tomorrow on it's own, if not it's back to my trusty prestige msf dupe! It's more shimmery where the msf's seem more glittery IMHO.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 28, 2009)

I like your idea about the 224 btw, 187 is waay too big and I was tempted by the 131 but I can't justify the purchase just to use for highlighting/contouring.. or can I? hmmm...


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 28, 2009)

Went into Inglot today to check out their matte range and I ended up with the matte black which seems really nice, will experiment further, and and eye-liner brush. Their pale purple is amazing - so buttery and pigmented! Really want that, but I already have a couple pale purples so it might be overkill...I did want a couple greys, but they seemed to have really blue undertones. Their matte range totally outclasses the rest of their shadows though, definitely worth a look. So just backing up Jenny's thoughts on them (I think it was her at least!) they're lovely for the price. 

Might pick up another one or two if the budget stretches that far. Only problem was the girl there serving seemed to be very new and really didn't know her products well, which was kind of off-putting. Plus she had tried on one of their pale violet/purple lipsticks and it really didn't work...wasn't a good ad for the brand I don't think. Maybe I'm just old-fashioned when it comes to lipsticks!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ yep, it was me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which one did you go to?  I normally go to the one at West Lakes, the girls are lovely there


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 28, 2009)

mrsmay were you at bunnings like last week or maybe the week b4??? i think i may have saw you....


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_mrsmay were you at bunnings like last week or maybe the week b4??? i think i may have saw you...._

 
If it was the Cheltenham one on Port Road then it's quite possible... I would have been with my hubby at about 9am in the morning?


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i was just starting my long and tedious day lol


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i think i was just starting my long and tedious day lol_

 
Yeah, I was probably wearing jeans, flat shoes and a dark teal coloured jumper if I recall correctly (although I could be waaaaaaaaaay off lol... I remember it had been pissing down with rain cos we went in there to get gumboots for hubby)


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ yep, it was me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which one did you go to?  I normally go to the one at West Lakes, the girls are lovely there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went to the one in Rundle Mall, can't say I've ever been to the West Lakes one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had some nice girls in there before, but today wasn't great. I feel bad saying that, she was still nice, just very fresh to be left alone in the store. She didn't even know where the matte collection was stored or the prices of any products and kept trying to push the palettes on me.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_I went to the one in Rundle Mall, can't say I've ever been to the West Lakes one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had some nice girls in there before, but today wasn't great. I feel bad saying that, she was still nice, just very fresh to be left alone in the store. She didn't even know where the matte collection was stored or the prices of any products and kept trying to push the palettes on me._

 
Ah, righteo.

Last time I was there the matte collection was on the left hand side of the store just after the brow products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, it's sad that I know that...


----------



## putrikardinal (Jul 28, 2009)

Heyy beautiess!!!
i'm backkk!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hows everyone goin? 
i've decided that im not gonna do my holiday haul.. cause i kinda went a little too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the month.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but to sum it up, i tried lots of MUFE products and fell in love with them, their HD products and aqualiners are brilliant!!
and i also changed my mind about lipglosses, and that kinda started my lipgloss collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my msf collection is slowly starting to build up too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe i'll take a couple of photos of everything, so maybe if there are things that you girls want to know about, maybe i could help do a little review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my colour craft should've been here by now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



does anyone know what does this mean? (usps tracking site)

Guaranteed Delivery Date: July 24, 2009
                                            Class: Express Mail International
      Status: Attempted Delivery Abroad

 We attempted to deliver your item  in AUSTRALIA at 9:53 AM on July 27, 2009.   

cause ive never had problems with receiving packages before, and there is no PO slip in my letterbox either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anywayss! i missed you girlss!! 
hope everyone is well and had a good holiday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ Track the item on Austpost.com.au site. Ring the number and they will let you know what to do. It either went to your PO or back to delivery hub.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 28, 2009)

Bloody EMS *shakes fist*


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ why?  I love EMS!


----------



## putrikardinal (Jul 29, 2009)

yayy i just got back from the PO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Colour Craft]
Sunny by Nature
Smooth Merge
Warm Blend
Natural Flare
Colour Crafted
Eclectic Edge

[misc.]
pretty please
siss
saint germain
stars n' rockets

i love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



smooth merge is pretty, a little glittery though IMO, def for night time. 
and i think im gonna have to get a back up for sunny by nature. it gives me such a perfect glow! im an nc43 (studio fix) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh quick question! do i need the black boxes (as in the boxes that all the the items come in) for back to mac or do we just need the actual pots, tube, etc.? cause if i need the boxes i'll stop throwing them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have a nice day everyone! xx


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *putrikardinal* 

 
_ 
oh quick question! do i need the black boxes (as in the boxes that all the the items come in) for back to mac or do we just need the actual pots, tube, etc.? cause if i need the boxes i'll stop throwing them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have a nice day everyone! xx_

 
Nope, you dont need the black boxes, just the plastic or glass packaging like the eyeshadow cases etc.


----------



## VickyT (Jul 29, 2009)

I am loving the Colour Craft blushes to obsession! This is my first ever collection where I went to check things out, bought what I'd planned, then went back and got more! I haven't seen the non-trio MSFs yet so there may be some things I'd like from those, but I'm out of money so I can't do very much anyway. 

I got Improvise and Fad-Dabulous on Monday from Paddington as well as some travel bottles, then went to DJ's to pick up Cheek and Cheerful and Hand Finish today. I'd grown obsessed with the latter two over the intervening day, they are such beautiful colours and wonderfully textured. I love how Hand Finish is a lovely warm pigmented pink, much nicer on me than Moon River. Cheek and Cheerful is a beautiful light peach-tan on my skin, so gorgeous. 

Can you tell I'm in love? The price on these is much nicer than for the Duos earlier this year and seems to counter the overblown pricing that's been the trend of late.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome review, Vicky! I really liked all the blushes too, but conned myself into thinking I only need Fab-dabulous. I really liked Hand Finish but I have too many pink blushes, luckily Improvise only showed up on me as a sheen that any highlighter would give! Maybe I should try Cheek and Cheerful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much were they?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 29, 2009)

I did a LOT of damage at the MAC counter yesterday 
Made with Love l/s
Colour Crafted l/s
Triple Fusion MSF
Hand-Finish MB
Style Demon MB
Improvise MB
Daft Pink MB
131 brush

I was originally planning on getting Smooth Merge, but it was just too glittery and flakey, so I got an extra mineralise blush instead, which are gorgeous and smooth


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 29, 2009)

Colour Craft mini haul arrived today, I was well behaved and didn't get too much

Triple Fusion MSF
Eccentricity MES
# 226 Brush
E/S Palette

Hey anyone that has the 226 brush is the nickle different to your other brushes? Where the binding is it's almost flat and doesn't kink in at all?

Thanks Mich


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 30, 2009)

You're welcome. I haven't had a look at my 226 yet.. ok I see what you mean! I've just had a look at all my brushes. My 226 has the flatness, so does my 266 angle brush, 213 fluff brush, 209 liner brush AND I have two 190 brushes, one has the bigger kink and one is more flat (that one actually has a longer handle.. weird!) I bought the flat one from a MAC store and the one with the bigger kinks from a reputable seller on specktra in the CB. I guess sometimes there are discrepancies in the manufacturing!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 30, 2009)

226 is already sold out on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they should just make it perm it's obviously very popular.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 30, 2009)

Yay! Triple Fusion!

I'm loving mine now


----------



## VickyT (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Thanks for the awesome review, Vicky! I really liked all the blushes too, but conned myself into thinking I only need Fab-dabulous. I really liked Hand Finish but I have too many pink blushes, luckily Improvise only showed up on me as a sheen that any highlighter would give! Maybe I should try Cheek and Cheerful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much were they?_

 

$43 which I thought was very very reasonable, especially compared to the $40 for a normal blush. I don't have a lot/any pink blushes because I used to think they didn't suit me- buying something coral-y is usually a better bet (I'm a NC30 for reference), but Hand Finish just struck me the right way. If Improvise was a bit light for you then Cheek and Cheerful might be too; its not very dark on skin despite what it looks like in the pan.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 30, 2009)

That does sound great! I want some peachy blushes, MB might not be the way to go as they aren't very pigmented, at least I save some money. They look so pretty though! You should definitely be able to wear pink blushes!! I'm NC20 (or NW30 when I tan) and wear pink allllll the time <3


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm really scared that I'm going to spend money when I go into MAC on Saturday... I have a feeling one of these blushes may come home with me...


----------



## VickyT (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_That does sound great! I want some peachy blushes, MB might not be the way to go as they aren't very pigmented, at least I save some money. They look so pretty though! You should definitely be able to wear pink blushes!! I'm NC20 (or NW30 when I tan) and wear pink allllll the time <3_

 
I'm the queen of peachy blush (in shimmer textures; I don't much like matte blush, which explains my MB obsession!). I just played the 'get them all out and sort them' game; my recommendations to you are: Cantaloupe (Pro) for a matte light orange-peach, Fleur Power for bright, Peachykeen for deep, Springsheen and Style for light pinky corals. A warning about Style- its a lovely colour but mine's caked over. Sunbasque might be worth a look too, its a deep peach-brown that I often use as a bronzer. I had more that run true peach/light orange, but they're all LE; I believe some of the unexplored mattes may also yield some nice peaches. 

What are your favourite/recommended pink blushes?

And MrsMay, they are _lovely. _


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 30, 2009)

^ I know... Which is why I havent been able to get them out of my head since Tuesday


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe I should have a look at Cantaloupe. I already have Peachykeen and Fleur Power.. I still feel they are very pink? Maybe I need more apricot-y colours! I tend to grab Fleur Power a lot, I find it quite pink. I also love Blossoming which is a cremeblush, its a medium pink with coral undertones and it gives me a nice flushed look.

Of course when it comes to pink blushes we can't forget Dollymix which is hot pink, must be used with a VERY light hand and buffed out really well. I actually use my Blush of Youth BP to tone it down and it's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe we should exchange some swatches hehe


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 30, 2009)

I tried Eccentricity this morning and I gotta say I'm not loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my first MAC MES so these may be issues you all ready knew about but the gold colour had HUGE fall out, it was everywhere! Then I used the darker purple and it had very little pay off until I wet it down but even then when I blended with the gold again more fall out.

I tried the lighter purple but it was too faint and the darker brown didn't come up early as dark as in the pot. 

Is this the norm with MES? It's making me question my planned purchase of all 4 MES from Style Black


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I tried Eccentricity this morning and I gotta say I'm not loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my first MAC MES so these may be issues you all ready knew about but the gold colour had HUGE fall out, it was everywhere! Then I used the darker purple and it had very little pay off until I wet it down but even then when I blended with the gold again more fall out.

I tried the lighter purple but it was too faint and the darker brown didn't come up early as dark as in the pot. 

Is this the norm with MES? It's making me question my planned purchase of all 4 MES from Style Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im praying that the Style Black ones will be nice!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 30, 2009)

You're making me want to go exchange my Eccentricity, I haven't opened it yet!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll give it a couple more goes before I would say ditch it but I'm not happy to start off with. I'm more concerned that the SB ones will be like this and if that's the case I may not get any of them


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Maybe I should have a look at Cantaloupe. I already have Peachykeen and Fleur Power.. I still feel they are very pink? Maybe I need more apricot-y colours! I tend to grab Fleur Power a lot, I find it quite pink. I also love Blossoming which is a cremeblush, its a medium pink with coral undertones and it gives me a nice flushed look.

Of course when it comes to pink blushes we can't forget Dollymix which is hot pink, must be used with a VERY light hand and buffed out really well. I actually use my Blush of Youth BP to tone it down and it's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe we should exchange some swatches hehe_

 
I put the swatches here a few weeks ago with Eversun BPB, Style and Cantaloupe together. They (Eversun & Cantaloupe) kinda looked the same on me, just Eversun being a tad bit darker.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Is this the norm with MES? It's making me question my planned purchase of all 4 MES from Style Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I have 13 MES and I don't have a problem with fallout/colour payout?  Maybe because I foil a lot?


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I tried Eccentricity this morning and I gotta say I'm not loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my first MAC MES so these may be issues you all ready knew about but the gold colour had HUGE fall out, it was everywhere! Then I used the darker purple and it had very little pay off until I wet it down but even then when I blended with the gold again more fall out.

I tried the lighter purple but it was too faint and the darker brown didn't come up early as dark as in the pot. 

Is this the norm with MES? It's making me question my planned purchase of all 4 MES from Style Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^I have MES's from pretty much every mineral collection Mac has launched and all of them have fall out. I think the base you use is really important. You need to apply them over something slightly tacky so that the loose pigment/glitter has something to stick to - if you use them dry. I recommend a paint pot (try and get the colour on there before it dries completely) or something like a Kryolan or Mehron moist makeup base.

When you use them wet there is much less fall out and the colour intensifies. To help minimize the fall out I wet my brush with a few sprays of Fix+, pick up some pigment/colour on to my brush and then press my brush (I use a #252) on the inside of the MES lid a few times or the back of my hand just to squash in to the fibres a bit before pressing the colour really well on to my lid. I find that doing that really helps minimize fall out. I do the same thing with my loose pigments like Mutiny which has _crazy_ fall out and my other mineral make up. With that Gold colour with heaps of glitter in it, you can try picking some up and then blowing on your brush to get rid of any excess glitter. Anyway - you will get some fall out no matter what method you use to apply them! 

To intensify the colours even further if they are not showing up well I recommend using a co-ordinating paint pot or Mehron base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try your purple over Nice Vice paint pot if you have it, it's really pretty!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 31, 2009)

^Today I got the Yaby World of Peal Paints palette and the MAC #131 Duo Fibre brush. Hooray for birthday money!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 31, 2009)

^^ OH when is your birthday Bibi?  Happy birthday.
Can't wait for tomorrow. I am picking up 7 free MAC lipsticks and Dior perfume!!  Yay!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ OH when is your birthday Bibi?  Happy birthday.
Can't wait for tomorrow. I am picking up 7 free MAC lipsticks and Dior perfume!!  Yay!!_

 
^It was last Sunday. 




I turned 23 Wooooo! ... >_<

I got a few Myer giftcards and was thinking of getting another Rouge Volupte... Those are addictive!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Oopsy, Happy belated birthday!!  Did you get $10 voucher from Myer one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You don't look day older than 22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There should be new RV shades for fall, right?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy birthday, Bibi! I had no idea you were my age, now I feel so immature hehe.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Happy birthday, Bibi! I had no idea you were my age, now I feel so immature hehe._

 
^Haha, dont worry I'm alot older and I guarantee way more immature than you could even imagine >_< I seem to be getting less mature with age actually. 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_ Oopsy, Happy belated birthday!!  Did you get $10 voucher from Myer one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You don't look day older than 22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There should be new RV shades for fall, right?_

 

I did get the voucher! But you know what? I LOST it... Yep. I have no idea what I did with it but I searched everywhere. I think it expired on my birthday too so even if I find it - I can't use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the new RV shades include a purpley colour! I would go gaga.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Bibi I did use it over Rubenesque paint pot and I pat it on with the 242 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep at it andwill try wetting down the gold as well next time.

Happy birthday for last week!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 1, 2009)

More colour craft hauling.. Improvise blush.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get it!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 1, 2009)

Robyn, Eccentricity is so pretty - you should definitely keep it!  I saw the foiled version and non-foiled version and the latter looked a bit muddy.  My MUA had the purple at the inner and outer corners and white gold in the middle and it looked great.  The only reason I didn't get it is because it looks a lot like Odd Couple MES from last year and I wanted to see if I could use it instead.  I might get it though. 

Today's haul for me:
Costa Chic (B2M)
Cockney (B2M)
Milan Mode (B2M)
London Life (B2M)
Made with Love (B2M)
Trimming Talk (B2M)
Colour Crafted (B2M)
Miss Dior Cheri green perfume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dior Blush Shimmer
Dior free gift that includes Dior Snow and mini 5 quint
Natural Flare MES
Assemblage MES
No MBs for me, because they looked similar to Grand Duo MBs but more softly pigmented.  Well that's what I tell myself anyway


----------



## Heavenly (Aug 1, 2009)

Good evening Ladies (and gentlebugs, if there's any here....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thought I'd share my bag of tricks I got today.. as I'm feeling a bit guilty, ($$$ later...) and this would be prolly the only place where at least someone will go... ohhhh...noice choice!!! Instead of :You fricken spent what?! On WHAT?!






My haulage 

Brushes:
187
219
224
239

E/S:
Electra
Humid
Embark
Carbon (finally, I've been using black tied for too long.)
Ricepaper 
Freshwater
Woodwinked

Lipliner:
Subculture

Kohls:
Rosemary & Thyme
Minted (I'm going through a green phase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Paint:
Bare Canvas

Lipglass: 
Spirited

Acc:
Sharpener (sick of crapola ones)
Curler (waiting for my Shu one, and the MUA said her's has lasted for like 3 years, so , we'll see....)
Brush Cleaner


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ Oooh nice! No lippies though?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 2, 2009)

^^ Nat is Euristocrats out??


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 2, 2009)

Mish - yep, Euristocrats is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yesterday I B2M'd for Cockney, London Life & Patisserie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Nat - we got the same MES from CC!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Nat is Euristocrats out??_

 
Are you going to Chady?  The official release date is Monday. Apparently someone bought stuff from the Melb store before the release date and she went and try to exhange them at Chady (and they weren't happy and complained), so now MAC has warned each store not to release the goodies before the release date.  But if your MUA is at the store, I don't see why she wouldn't release the goods for you today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_Hey Nat - we got the same MES from CC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay..  OMG, I love the white from Assemblage.  I know I said I would skip CC, but I am thinking about Eccentricity


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't gone back to Eccentricity yet Nat but i will with your rec's tomorrow probably.

Nice haul Heavenly, we're also the only place that ignore the $$ but point out you didn't spend more and get lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (luv ya Sal!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I B2M'd today and nothing quite as impressive as Nat with her 7, that MUA must have looooooved that!! I was 2 short of getting 3 so only the 2 today

Madly Creative l/s
Hot Gossip l/s

I think I'll need a back up of Madly Creative it's such a beautiful colour


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 2, 2009)

^^ Lucky my favorite MUA, Chrystelle was managing the Doncaster store, so I rang to make sure she was there yesterday. Otherwise, I would have gone all the way to the city to see her!  She saved up all the lippies for me. I hung out at Myer with my 42 empties and people kept looking at me weird - what's up with that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't even get to look Madly Creative.. What is it like?
I saw Colour Crafted l/s is sold out in US - it is such a pretty colour.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 2, 2009)

Finally someone else bought Madly Creative!! 

It's a gorgeous light beige/pink.. almost like high tea got it's frost on when no one was looking.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 2, 2009)

^^ yeah and it has almost a bronzy sheen to it. I wanted something warm that would go with my brown/gold neutral looks and this will be perfect, see below swatch






Credit to karlasugar


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 2, 2009)

I liked it but mum thought it washed me out/was too boring! I'll have to go check out Euristocrats and maybe do some depotting coz I already got Cockney and Milan Mode! Maybe Patisserie is for meeee.


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey is Madly Creative kinda like Marquise'd? or not really? LOL
I have 1 B2M up my sleeve... I really need a berry colour (like Craving l/s) but the swatches for Madly Creative look really unique and I could always do with another neutral for my kit... so I'm tempted.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 2, 2009)

More CC lipstick swatches:
MAC Colour Craft Collection - Lipstick Lip Swatches


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 2, 2009)

wow, most popular is really light in those swatches! I thought it'd be darker/more pigmented.

I don't know if madly creative is like marquise'd, but it is beautiful and unique. The only thing to consider is if you like frosts. I don't like them in general, so it's the only thing I'd change about this lippie.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey is Madly Creative kinda like Marquise'd? or not really? LOL
I have 1 B2M up my sleeve... I really need a berry colour (like Craving l/s) but the swatches for Madly Creative look really unique and I could always do with another neutral for my kit... so I'm tempted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you want a berry colour something from Euristocrats may be up your alley... I'm yet to play around with mine, will probably try it out tomorrow


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_If you want a berry colour something from Euristocrats may be up your alley... I'm yet to play around with mine, will probably try it out tomorrow_

 
Yeah i was originally considering London Life l/s from Euristocrats... but I've realised that my MUFE lip palette is primarily berry tones (forgot about that palette) so I'm thinking Madly Creative might be a nice neutral.

LongLashes - I like frosts, but I get what you mean. They tend to be less versatile than other textures.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 2, 2009)

I wouldn't say Madly Creative is like Marquise'd but I'll swatch them together tonight for you and post the pics tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a great colour though and I'm pretty sure I'll end up with a backup


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 3, 2009)

I ordered a marquise'd from a US ebay seller yesterday.. can't wait to get it! 

I got a little package from ACW today- more greens.

Olive Groove and Fiction which looks exactly like sumptuous olive in the pan (I thought they had stuffed up) but swatches way more green. So pretty!

Anyways the olive groove is from a really old collection, manufactured in '04! does anyone know, do e/s go 'off'?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 3, 2009)

^^Nah, the powder stuff should be okay.  I have Bark e/s since 98 and it is still in a perfect condition.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I ordered a marquise'd from a US ebay seller yesterday.. can't wait to get it! 

I got a little package from ACW today- more greens.

Olive Groove and Fiction which looks exactly like sumptuous olive in the pan (I thought they had stuffed up) but swatches way more green. So pretty!

Anyways the olive groove is from a really old collection, manufactured in '04! does anyone know, do e/s go 'off'?_

 
e/s dont go 'off' as such, and as long as they havent been exposed to moisture and the texture hasnt changed you should be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Olive Groove was from Tantress (I'm pretty sure) - I'm wearing it today over Cakeshop and it's one of my favourite eyeshadows!!  I love it with Flourishing


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah it was from tantress! It's in a shiny gold pot.. can't wait to depot it!

I just googled Flourishing and drooled on my keyboard.. I need it!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 3, 2009)

^^ You better hurry up Sal! It got DC'd!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 3, 2009)

Argh!!


----------



## putrikardinal (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone!! 
i need help.. im looking for a good makeup course to do here in melbourne.
(the short ones, like 12 weeks-ish)
i found elite makeup academy and makeup artists & co. 
just wondering if anyone here knows any other ones which are maybe better, or if anyone here know if the two ive looked at is any good?
thanks a lot girls.. much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




have a nice day everyone! xx


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Argh!!_

 
I think I may have seen it on allcosmeticswholesale.com


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *putrikardinal* 

 
_Hey everyone!! 
i need help.. im looking for a good makeup course to do here in melbourne.
(the short ones, like 12 weeks-ish)
i found elite makeup academy and makeup artists & co. 
just wondering if anyone here knows any other ones which are maybe better, or if anyone here know if the two ive looked at is any good?
thanks a lot girls.. much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have a nice day everyone! xx_

 
I did a Cert II with the Academy of Makeup a few months ago and it went for 3 months. The training was fantastic and the facilities were bright, clean and modern and on Chaple St 5 doors down from the Pro Store no less. Their admin is really crap but I still highly rec this course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You probably already know this but stay away from Napoleons course, it's a waste of time and money


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 3, 2009)

Swatches as promised, top one is Madly Creative and the bottom is Marquise'd. Sorry for the crappy quality shots but you get the idea, I think MC is more of a berry/bronze colour.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I think I may have seen it on allcosmeticswholesale.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

it's out of stock right now but I'll snap it up once they get it back again! It's still on the aussie mac site so I could probably get it instore but I hate paying full price for e/s.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 4, 2009)

Latest haulage is also the first in a loooong time....LOL!!!

I got ~

Goldyrocks (backup)
Night Manoeuvres
Bright Future
Swimming
Parfait Armour
Sweet Thing

Only thing I am missing is a Liberated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone got one they want to part with??? LOLOL!!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 4, 2009)

well I got a massive box yesterday but it didnt contain any makeup...

I got lots of household stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pizza stones, marble utensil holder, lots of cool stuff


----------



## macluvermre (Aug 4, 2009)

Assemblage eyeshadow, smoke & diamonds, one-off, rou d' rouge & roman holiday dazzleglass. Love!


----------



## putrikardinal (Aug 4, 2009)

quick question! 
is anyone here going to Sydney IMATS?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 4, 2009)

^^ check out the IMATs thread


----------



## Pinupsundae (Aug 5, 2009)

Today I got a haul of some pigment samples! They look lovely, I'm on a bit of a pastels kick at the moment. I've got Helium, Pastorale and Silver Fog and I also nabbed a Silverstroke (whoops edit there to get the name right!) Fluidline. Excited to play around with them all!

However, I'm NOT very impressed with my postman though! He left the package sitting on top of my letterbox right next to the footpath where anyone could have taken it. In addition to that he slapped a huge sticker on the package, one on another letter I received and one over the slot of my mailbox saying I'd put my bin too close to the letterbox (even though I hadn't - it was just the garbage men replacing it!). I thought that was super rude! Even if I had put it in the wrong place, one sticker on one item would have been plenty. Has anyone else had that problem before? :/


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ I havent had the postie do that to me before... but I usually get everything delivered to work where the hubby cant see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's delivery:
BNIB Nice Vice paintpot
BNIB Stray Grey paintpot


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_However, I'm NOT very impressed with my postman though! He left the package sitting on top of my letterbox right next to the footpath where anyone could have taken it. In addition to that he slapped a huge sticker on the package, one on another letter I received and one over the slot of my mailbox saying I'd put my bin too close to the letterbox (even though I hadn't - it was just the garbage men replacing it!). I thought that was super rude! Even if I had put it in the wrong place, one sticker on one item would have been plenty. Has anyone else had that problem before? :/_

 
That is rude!  Not to mention arrangant.. I would lodge in a complaint to Aust Post. What kind of idiot leaves a package outside of letterbox?

My tiny haul : Femme fi in bright neo sci fi packaging - thanks Sal!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 5, 2009)

Oooh, Femme-fi, nice!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nothing received today but am waiting for a Wintersky to come! A HUGE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the two lovely ladies who helped me get my hands on it!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 5, 2009)

Speaking of rude people and bins..

Earlier this year my local garbos got mad at my BF for parking his car in front of our bins, so they lined up all our neighbour's wheelie bins and surrounded his car!

I thought it very funny, but he was fuming!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I havent had the postie do that to me before... but I usually get everything delivered to work where the hubby cant see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha excellent idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That is rude!  Not to mention arrangant.. I would lodge in a complaint to Aust Post. What kind of idiot leaves a package outside of letterbox?

My tiny haul : Femme fi in bright neo sci fi packaging - thanks Sal!_

 
Yeah, I'm moving house in two days, so thankfully someone else can deal with the horrible postie, but I think I will complain. It just topped of a really bad day for me, so I wasn't too happy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Speaking of rude people and bins..

Earlier this year my local garbos got mad at my BF for parking his car in front of our bins, so they lined up all our neighbour's wheelie bins and surrounded his car!

I thought it very funny, but he was fuming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahaha oh my god, that's great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your poor BF, but at least they had a sense of humour about it all hehe.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Their admin is really crap but I still highly rec this course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 What was so crap about it Robyn?

LOL Sal, what a cheeky garbo. 

Lauren, I used to complain all the time! Hope you end up with a better postie


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What was so crap about it Robyn?_

 
They gave me the old address for the training and when I told them it was incorrect they said they made sure everyone had the new address but then on the first day a number of girls still went to the old place? They also misplaced a heap of assignments and gave me back mine after marking but didn't tell me I couldn't keep it. Then rang me to ask me to send it back which I did and 3 weeks later when I called to ask about my certificate they said I still had work outstanding! They evenutally found my work but I wonder if I ever would have gotten my cert if I hadn't called to check on it.

They were just really disorganised


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ That's suckie.. and probably common at all education places lol! (My school at uni is being run by PhD students at the moment because all the actual lecturers are on leave!) At least you're finished now


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 5, 2009)

I wonder if the PhD students will do a better job than the lecturers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A lady here at work has signed up to a course at Vic Uni and is having all sorts of problems with their admin right now. It must be the education system! hehehehehe


----------



## piink_liily (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_However, I'm NOT very impressed with my postman though! He left the package sitting on top of my letterbox right next to the footpath where anyone could have taken it._

 
Grrr that is so not cool! My postie does things like that too. One of my packages didn't fit through the slot they just jammed one end of it in and left it hanging outside the letterbox. I live on a really busy road, anyone could have taken it! I get things sent to my work now!


----------



## Brie (Aug 5, 2009)

Just arrived

Benefit - Boi-ing
              Powder Pop trio
              Dr Feelgood ( i think this is going to be a fave!!!)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 6, 2009)

Small haul from ACW:

L'extreme Lancome mascara
UD Eye shadow - Acid Rain
She-zam D/g
Knight e/s
Datenight d/g (for my mummy)


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 6, 2009)

On the way:
Love the look eyeshadows
#231 and latex sponges
MUFE eyeshadows
Illamasqua stuff


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't wait for love that look eye shadows


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 6, 2009)

^What do you think of She Zam hun?? I saw that pretty cheap on ACW and was considering it?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks VERY pretty in the tube. Want some pictures?


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 6, 2009)

yes please


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 6, 2009)

I looooooove Knight e/s Mich, it's a total fav!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_On the way:
Love the look eyeshadows
#231 and latex sponges
MUFE eyeshadows
Illamasqua stuff_

 
Naughty Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My last haulage was a one Euro something nailpolish from a European brand and three cheap one Euro clear nailpolishes to make some frankenpolishes.

No MAC or something else because I am on a no-buy. Love that Look was on my list 
but I have to skip it.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Naughty Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My last haulage was a one Euro something nailpolish from a European brand and three cheap one Euro clear nailpolishes to make some frankenpolishes.

No MAC or something else because I am on a no-buy. Love that Look was on my list 
but I have to skip it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I know.. I should be on a shopping ban, but I have to try Illamasqua and see it is worth the hype.  I want to love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha.. I can see how excited you are with your Euro something nailpolish from some European brand.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know.. I should be on a shopping ban, but I have to try Illamasqua and see it is worth the hype.  I want to love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Haha.. I can see how excited you are with your Euro something nailpolish from some European brand. *



_

 





 It is the purple/lavender glitter/metallic one called Bubbles Bubbles I posted in the n/p swatch thread. Such a gorgeous little nailpolish.. and it was so cheap!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 6, 2009)

^^  Ohhh I will go and check it out now!!
Have you tried Illamasqua n/p yet?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 6, 2009)

No not yet but some are on my "maybe-at-some-point-later-when-I-am-not-eyeing-anything-from-MAC-or-MUFE-or-ZOYA-or-China Glaze-or-OPI-or-Essie-or-Orly-or-or-or"-list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good thing that they are perm.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 6, 2009)

^^ Yeah, but then they are always out of stock on something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just checked out your n/p swatches - love Bubbles Bubbles!  It amazes me how companies can still come up with different shades. There are millions of nail polishes out there, you would think all the shades and finishes are covered by now lol.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yeah, but then they are always out of stock on something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Then I will wait till it's back in stock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Just checked out your n/p swatches - love Bubbles Bubbles!_

 
Thanks Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortunately it is a limited edition one but because I think ZOYA's Rea looks a lot like it or even better I don't worry about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_It amazes me how companies can still come up with different shades. There are millions of nail polishes out there, you would think all the shades and finishes are covered by now lol._

 





 And of course we always think we need all the pretty new shades.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Then I will wait till it's back in stock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
 LOL..  I want to order everything together to save the shipping, but something is always out of stock. It is annoying!!   Maybe it is a sign.

Talking about pretty shades.. I am going through anything Bubblegum shade at the moment. Do you think Cassie might be simiilar to this? Can you think of any dupe?

Illamasqua Loella: pic from Illamasqua blog


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 6, 2009)

Cassie from ZOYA? No, not really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cassie:










Cassie is the dupe for China Glaze's Pink-Rox-E





One of them is Pink-Rox-E and the other one is Cassie but I don't remember which one is which. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 It looks more like ZOYA's Barbie 
(just with a bit more shimmer than Barbie and a tiny bit darker maybe):


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 6, 2009)

I just got two small travel bottles from MAC


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 6, 2009)

^^I really like that NP you posted, Nat!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thought Loella looks a bit warmer than Barbie, but now you put the pictures up together.. hmm


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 7, 2009)

The CCO has Sugarsweet and HK in, just picked up a couple of MSFs- Refined and Perfect Topping.. then remembered I already had Refined coming from US ebay!! Argh!

It's up for sale on my sale thread if not, it's goin' back.

uh what else have I been hauling..

More from ACW- High Tea backup, Flowerosophy and Ample pink lip glosses.

Right now I'm deliberating over blushes.. Peaches or Cubic or Sincere?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_yes please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
flash:





no flash:





up close:





Please excuse my desperate need for a lip wax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tried to do them near the sunlight, no flash I think!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh your lips are such a pretty shape!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks sweetie! <3


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_The CCO has Sugarsweet and HK in, just picked up a couple of MSFs- Refined and Perfect Topping.. then remembered I already had Refined coming from US ebay!! Argh!_

 
How much is Refined going for at the CCO >_<? I kind of want a backup...


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 7, 2009)

ll did you notice if they had any lollipop lovin lipsticks at the cco? i thinks i may need another backup lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got it up for $35.. so annoyed though cos I paid $43+ shipping for the one I've ordered from ebay! This is the first time I've ever seen MSF's at the outlet.. and probably the only time!

Uh no lollipop loving, I would've grabbed it!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 7, 2009)

^ spectrolite remember that concealer you asked me to check out for you? Was that a palette? Can you tell me the name again?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh found it! Never mind.. it was studio lights you wanted.. this was studio something, that was a little palette of a few concealer colours in 'deep dark'.


----------



## putrikardinal (Aug 7, 2009)

Can someone please tell me where the cco is the melbourne? Cause I wanntt refined!


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have had a hectic week of work. Ready for the weekend! 

Small haul...
MUFE HD #180 Foundation
MUFE Mat Bronzer #2
Patisserie l/s (LOOOOOVE this - it's the alternative to Marquise'd that I've been looking for. Pity it's LE as well tho!)


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Oh found it! Never mind.. it was studio lights you wanted.. this was studio something, that was a little palette of a few concealer colours in 'deep dark'._

 
Aww thanks for remembering to look for me >_< The Studio Lights concealer was the best dark circle eraser ever.

Today I escaped from work super early and went to Myer to pick up a few things. I got:

Mineralized Powder Foundation - I ran out!
YSL Rouge Volupte #4 - Sweet Honey. Gooorgeous nude lip on me!! OMG HG!

That's all. 

I've got Love That Look goodies arriving Monday hopefully!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2009)

I was basically 1 minute away from MAC today and stopped.  I was going to spend $20 voucher on Eccentricity, but then I thought of Illamasqua and walked away.  I was amazed that I do have self-control sometimes.


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 9, 2009)

Yay Nat! Good on ya, tiger!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ Yeah but then I am looking at Illamasqua now. I have a thing with matte blushes and they have them all in pretty shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to mention pretty lippies.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yeah but then I am looking at Illamasqua now. I have a thing with matte blushes and they have them all in pretty shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to mention pretty lippies._

 
^I'm trying my absolute hardest not to order 2 lippies that just seem to be calling out to me. It feels like I'm in a trance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Resist and Box look to die for! 

I feel that inevitably, they will be mine. In fact, they are already in my shopping cart. How did that happen?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ OMG Bibi, you've gotta be my long lost lippy twin.  I have been dying to order Resist lippy!  I actually loved the lippy on Alex (Illamasqua girl) and asked her what shade she was wearing and she said it was Resist.  Here is Alex with Resist lippy and really pretty creme blush.. 





Does anyone wear cream blush on top of concealer & foundation combo?  I don't usually wear the cream blush, thinking that it might shift all my hard work:concealing craps on my cheeks. 

I can see Box would be your ba ba boom lippy, Bibi!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ omg I love that blush!!


----------



## putrikardinal (Aug 9, 2009)

my god! that is such a gorgeous blush..
she's glowing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 super pretty!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ omg I love that blush!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *putrikardinal* 
_my god! that is such a gorgeous blush..
she's glowing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super pretty!_

 
Yeah they are stunning. The blush and Alex


----------



## Brie (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ If you set it with translucent powder it will last quite well. (sometimes i think better than the powders!)


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 9, 2009)

My haul arrived just now!! Yayyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually I'm at work when parcels arrive so this is a special treat for me. Here is what was in the box:

One Off e/s
Rated R e/s
Stike a Pose e/s
Fashion e/s
Fashion Groupie e/s
Fly-by-Blu Pearlglide
Rave Pearlglide
Black Russian Pearlglide
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Soft Ochre Paint Pot
Sunny By Nature MSF (Backup)

I'm off to the pro store in a few hours to pick up a pro palette and a few free lippies, Pastisserie and Show Orchid. Hopefully they have those in stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woohoo - just got back and picked up the 15 pan palette, Show Orchid and #266 brush... That brush was a total surprise >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_^^ If you set it with translucent powder it will last quite well. (sometimes i think better than the powders!)_

 
Yeah, but that wasn't my concern though. I was more worried that the cream foundation blending would undo all the concealing work (foundation and concealer).


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun hun!!!


----------



## piink_liily (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_The CCO has Sugarsweet and HK in, just picked up a couple of MSFs- Refined and Perfect Topping.. then remembered I already had Refined coming from US ebay!! Argh!_

 
Crap! I wish I read this on Saturday, I could have made a trip to the Bris CCO. Hopefully the Bris one has Perfect Topping too!


----------



## Brie (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, but that wasn't my concern though. I was more worried that the cream foundation blending would undo all the concealing work (foundation and concealer)._

 
AH, I see (just re-read it, lol)

Hmm no i don't think it really does, (i wear a thicker foundation,  I HATE my skin) it seems to all blend together fine sometimes better than a powder would


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 10, 2009)

well I have a non-makeup haul... (again)...

Anolon 6 piece Cookware Set
Scanpan frying pan


----------



## Brie (Aug 10, 2009)

I just went to Myer to use that $30 off 200 cosmetics voucher thing before it expires on the weekend! I also had a giftcard and another that i had from last year! (score 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
so i picked up
Too Faced Eyeshadow Insurance

MAC
Fix +
Myth l/s
Sketch e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
carbon e/s
parafait amour e/s
all that glitters e/s

basically stuff i had always wanted to get as basics but seem to buy other things instead ?!?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_AH, I see (just re-read it, lol)

Hmm no i don't think it really does, (i wear a thicker foundation, I HATE my skin) it seems to all blend together fine sometimes better than a powder would_

 
Thanks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was also told that Illamasqua has a different cream blush formula that it kinda 'glides' on skin. Well, guess I will soon find out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice haul Brie. Love everything except Carbon e/s hehe


----------



## Brie (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah I can't wait to play with it


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 12, 2009)

I hauled from a lovely US ebay seller.. she put heaps of samples and lollies in the package! how cute.

I got the Refined MSF I forgot I ordered.. d'oh!
Marquise'd lippie 
All that glitters e/s


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 12, 2009)

All That Glitters goes nice with Shale Sal, or was is Sable you didn't like? Either way ATG goes with both those colours really well


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 12, 2009)

It was Sable that looked terrible, Shale is on my wishlist 

I got this b/c I have a lot of random shadows that I'm hoping I'll be able to bring together with this.. I had an online chat with a mac artist and she recommended this with almost every combination! obviously a fan


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 12, 2009)

All That Glitters is such a beautiful colour but I don't use it allot on myself more so on clients. It looks good but I really shows it's self off on warm skin tones and I'm cool.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 12, 2009)

hmm I tried it but it comes up really peachy on me, more so than in the pan so I'm going to have to play around with it as I favour cooler colours too.

I hated my eye look today so just re-did everything to play around with some new colours.

face:
coastal scents peach blush
refined MSF
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mine has lots of gold.. so pretty!

eyes:
UDPP
Revlon plum creme shadow as base
Twinks on lid
Smudged Violet from shadowy lady quad on crease and above
Shadowy Lady on outer V
Twinks/Shadowy Lady lower lashes
Light pink from quad to highlight.
Smoulder kohl smudged with Shadowy Lady to line.

lips

Marquise'd.. love!!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 12, 2009)

How did Twinks look with Shadowy Lady? I looooooove Twinks and HATE Shadowy Lady, its the hardest crap to blend.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine isn't too bad to blend but then I don't use very much at all, just the teeniest bit. Is yours from a quad or a single? 

woops I just realised this is on the wrong thread!!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 12, 2009)

^I stopped in to the counter at Myer briefly on my way to get my watch fixed and picked up _Cleanse Off Oil_. For a while I was using olive oil and while I do like it for removing my makeup I find that it sometimes leaves behind mascara and eyeliner.

It was really cool, no one was there and I got to chat to a few of my favorite people there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who knows the name of the tall guy with dark hair? Not the guy with the hat and the tattoos but the really well spoken tall guy. I am too embarrassed to ask him since I've had so many conversations with him now that I should know >_<

Oh and I got 2 new rings and a gorgeous green dress yayyy!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 12, 2009)

^^ooh I don't know his name, but I do know who you're talking about! He's really lovely.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 12, 2009)

That combo looks great on you Sal!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 13, 2009)

Why thankyou!


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 15, 2009)

my friend brought me back a  pressie from melbs, a 15 pan pallette and vanilla pigment <3


----------



## boudoirblonde (Aug 16, 2009)

Im super late but my Euristocrats  2 haul:
Internationalist dazzleglass
Via Veneto dazzleglass

And I B2Med for:
Colour Crafted (back up)
Trimming Talk

I wanted Saint Germain but they were out of stock


----------



## Brie (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I wanted Saint Germain but they were out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

me too


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I wanted Saint Germain but they were out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?  I wonder why.. it wasn't sold out with Sugar Sweet collection?

Hey BB, how is BB going?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 16, 2009)

ooh I forgot BB is working for BB now!

PM'd you with a BB/MAC dupe question


----------



## boudoirblonde (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Really?  I wonder why.. it wasn't sold out with Sugar Sweet collection?

Hey BB, how is BB going? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its going ok, been working CRAZY long hours since we were a staff member down, but Im really liking it!


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Sal, twinks and shadowy lady look great. I don't have either e/s, but twinks definitely looks like a winner. I've heard about shadowy lady not being user friendly with blending tho. from the FOTD it doesn't appear you have that problem tho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boring haul... 
NW20 Select Coverup Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish

LOL re satinfinish... can't keep using my MUFE HD foundation on a daily basis so I've picked up another one of these because this is the only MAC foundation that works for me - IMO the rest are crap (sorry to all who love MAC foundations!). The problem with the satinfinish tho is that it's non-buildable and only for 'good skin' days. Oh well, MUFE HD will be my 'going out' foundation. heheh.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 17, 2009)

Face and Body is the best foundation ever, Ali  You should try it and if you've already tried it, try it again! I have annoying pink pigmentation on my cheeks and it's really buildable so I can cover it well! (Originally I shyed away from it coz I figured it was far too light, but it actually does a great job)


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_





 Face and Body is the best foundation ever, Ali _

 
I don't agree! It is probably the best foundation within the MAC range, but certainly not the best foundation ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BB, I am glad to hear you are liking it! Haven't heard you mention about your new job, so I wondered how you were going.  I also wondered what kind of gratis products you get too heehee.  I love the look of Ivy League collection.


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Mich, I have a couple of Face & Body samples, but I haven't tried them yet. I think they will be too sheer for me, but I'll give them a go this week. Thanks for reminding me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find that a lot of MAC MUAs push Face & Body a fair bit! I like Mineralise Satinfinish as an every day "going to the supermarket" foundation (lol), but it's no good for those nights out or special events - I prefer MUFE HD.

And Nat, we'll have to wrestle over whether Shu, KGD or MUFE HD is the best!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 17, 2009)

^^ LOL Ali, I find F&B foundation is very similar to Shu foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like my foundations to be sheer and buildable, and both are very good for that. It is just that Shu has the perfect shade for me, which is not too yellow or pink (beige lol) and it gets less oily at the end of the day.  I guess we all like different foundations, because each one of us has the different skin type, which makes it all interesting.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok fine maybe not the best foundation ever but in the MAC range it is I think heheh (coz studio fix fluid dries me out). I agree with you Nat (with the sheer and buildable!) I used to always buy really heavy coverage foundations coz I thought my skin was so bad, and its really not! Even sheer coverage foundations do the job, especially if you can build them up.

Ali: I found that the mineralise Satin finish just sunk into my skin and gave me no coverage and the MUA told me it wasn't really buildable, so I didn't go for it but if it works for you, great! I imagine MUFE HD to be thick like SFF. I'd like to try it!

Nat if shu has your perfect colour maybe it has mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C2 does the job tho!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well my Pincurl arrived today - and I want to thank two special aussie girls for helping me get that, thank you ladies ~ I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you both!!

I also have a Rated R in the mail and I'm hoping that I will be able to get Crest The Wave this week coming and that palette you spotted for me Sal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh - we now have an Inglot in  Newcastle!!!! Hooray for small wonders!! LOLOL! I plan to check it out next week sometime, never used or owned any of their stuff, but they have a reasonable counter at Westfield Kotara apparently where I can go and play with some stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 17, 2009)

I went on a work excursion today out to Dandenong. We went on an Afghan cultural tour and I pretty much spent the whole time in search for beauty products of course lol. I ended up with several different kajals/kohls, lots of hair oils, and some face masks and henna for doing tattoos on my hands. I'm really excited about the Kajal! Not high end stuff but certainly effective and very easy on my wallet.


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 17, 2009)

is the reason u cant use mufe evryday a cost issue or something else.. i was thinking of giving it a go for my everyday foundation (price doesnt worry me) but maybe theres another reason its no good for everyday?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Ok fine maybe not the best foundation ever but in the MAC range it is I think heheh (coz studio fix fluid dries me out). I agree with you Nat (with the sheer and buildable!) I used to always buy really heavy coverage foundations coz I thought my skin was so bad, and its really not! Even sheer coverage foundations do the job, especially if you can build them up.

Nat if shu has your perfect colour maybe it has mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C2 does the job tho!_

 
Oh my gosh, I hate my skin and I learnt the heavy coverage foundations don't cover - they just go cakey!  Now I love the sheer foundation and cover the problem areas with a good concealer. Leah told me not to worry about covering age spots etc, because they are part of me and I should let them show through? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It'd be like not shaving under armpits and embrace all the hairs as part of 'me' and share with the whole world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NOT!

Yay Panda, you finally got your Pincurl!!

Tana, I will be Ali's MUFE spokesperson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, it is very expensive and precious, so Ali is only wearing it for the special occasions. Same goes for my KGD foundation. I paid nearly $90 for a bottle and I am not going to wear it everyday, just because I look great in the mirror.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_is the reason u cant use mufe evryday a cost issue or something else.. i was thinking of giving it a go for my everyday foundation (price doesnt worry me) but maybe theres another reason its no good for everyday?_

 
I wear MUFE foundation & concealer everyday and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is expensive, but I switch between Mat Velvet + and HD foundation depending on what finish I want, and havent gone through either bottles yet, and I bought the Mat Velvet + bottle at Christmas last year (voucher for xmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and the HD foundation shortly after that and it was from makeupalley and approx 80% full.

If price doesn't worry you - go for it!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you various spokespersons above. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I concur!

I could wear MUFE HD foundation all day every day; but I feel as tho I'm 'wasting' it on the days where I'm not really doing anything/going anywhere or needing full coverage, so I like to use mineralise satinfinish on those days. 

If you're not price sensitive than I say go for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And even if you are, it's great to have as an option if you are going out and likely to be photographed.

I need to maintain stocking my freelance kit which is all MUFE HD as well as my personal kit, so price-wise I like the flexibility of using mineralise satinfinish on the 'supermarket' days. heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which reminds me... I didn't put on here my MUFE haul for my freelance kit from a couple of weeks back:

MUFE HD Foundation #117
MUFE HD Foundation #118
MUFE HD Foundation #145
MUFE HD Foundation #150
MUFE HD Foundation #180
MUFE HD Powder
MUFE HD Neutral Primer
MUFE Mat Bronzer #2
MUFE Smoky Lash


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 17, 2009)

Ali: I found that the mineralise Satin finish just sunk into my skin and gave me no coverage and the MUA told me it wasn't really buildable, so I didn't go for it but if it works for you, great! I imagine MUFE HD to be thick like SFF. I'd like to try it!

Yep, mineralise satinfinish isn't buildable. Works for me because my skin is usually in good shape, but for grumpy skin days or going out/special occasions I'd wear HD.

MUFE HD isn't thick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Completely different to SFF. My skin also went dry when using SFF.


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh and I've CP'd for both Photo Realism and In The Gallery quads from the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 17, 2009)

my sigma fake 188 arrived today.. so cute!

Has anyone else checked out sigma's brushes? They're awesome dupes.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Oh and I've CP'd for both Photo Realism and In The Gallery quads from the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*cough*

I've CP'd for all three quads, crest the wave e/s, personal taste l/g.

Also with that package I will be receiving the following e/s: rated R, fashion, one off, grand entrance, style snob, strike a pose.

Yes, I have been a bad, bad girl. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 18, 2009)

Let us know what you think of Style Snob Jen! I was thinking about it, but have Smudged Violet from Shadowy Lady Quad and wanted to see a comparison. The swatches look a lot like Mauvement which I got rid of - too glittery for my liking and if its got high frost as well then I think I will pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I have ordered so far from LTL is Rated R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do want Crest The Wave as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have it from the Stowaways quad but its such a pretty colour and a nice dupe for Gold Dusk pigment so I'd like to get another while I can


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Let us know what you think of Style Snob Jen! I was thinking about it, but have Smudged Violet from Shadowy Lady Quad and wanted to see a comparison. The swatches look a lot like Mauvement which I got rid of - too glittery for my liking and if its got high frost as well then I think I will pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I have ordered so far from LTL is Rated R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do want Crest The Wave as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have it from the Stowaways quad but its such a pretty colour and *a nice dupe for Gold Dusk pigment* so I'd like to get another while I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holy Crap!!! It's a dupe for Gold Dusk??? I may need two.... 

As soon as I receive my package I will let you girls know my thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I dont have Smudged Violet to compare though


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not a perfect dupe, but damn near good enough and the only one even close to it that I have seen in the MAC e/s line so far. I love it and want to grab a few back ups while I can!

Smudged Violet is uber pretty, I prefer less shine, its a taupey mauve and very much a "me" kind of colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it to death and it looks like Style Snob could be one of those types of colours as well!


----------



## belle89 (Aug 18, 2009)

Petticoat and Crushed Bougainvillea (sp?) from my first CCO visit. I love CB and told myself if I ever saw it I'd buy a backup.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 18, 2009)

CP came 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Strike a pose
One off
Rated R
Smoke and Diamonds
Empty palette

and put in a CP request for:

Photo realism
Crest the wave
Off the page
Obviously Orange t/k
2 l/g, forget which haha.

Can't wait!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 18, 2009)

I cant wait for my Rated R!! I fell in love with Sharp from the Tempting quad and knew I had to have Rated R! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you think of the Photo Realism quad? Everyone is getting Crest The Wave by the looks of it...LOL... its honestly a great dupe for Gold Dusk, I actually swapped away my Gold Dusk piggie after I got CTW out of Stowaways - its got virtually the same colour but without too much frost


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay, I didn't know the haulage thread includes the CP request items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a big package coming that contains MAC, Illamasqua, MUFE.. I don't know. I can't remember and I don't want to know. 

Panda: did I tell you it is so good to have you back here again?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I cant wait for my Rated R!! I fell in love with Sharp from the Tempting quad and knew I had to have Rated R! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Do you have Overgrown e/s?  Sharp is a dupe for Overgrown and you will love it.
  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_What do you think of the Photo Realism quad? Everyone is getting Crest The Wave by the looks of it...LOL... its honestly a great dupe for Gold Dusk, I actually swapped away my Gold Dusk piggie after I got CTW out of Stowaways - its got virtually the same colour but without too much frost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Not me!


----------



## Bif (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_my sigma fake 188 arrived today.. so cute!

Has anyone else checked out sigma's brushes? They're awesome dupes._

 
Just a week ago I recieved my full Sigma brush kit + roll, SS188 and SS182 in the mail. I LOVE these brushes. They are SO soft, and SUCH good quality. I can't wait to try any other brushes which they bring out. I know that they had an SS109, but it sold out before I could place my order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sigma website: Sigma Makeup


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ 
Panda: did I tell you it is so good to have you back here again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're a real sweetheart Nat! Thank-you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Do you have Overgrown e/s? Sharp is a dupe for Overgrown and you will love it.
Not me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, dont have Overgrown, is it perm? I got Sharp in the quad, hoping that Rated R will be almost the same because I just love it!

You not getting CTW?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ No Overgrown is not perm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought it ages ago and someone stole it, so I had to search for it on the bay.  I will swatch the two and take a pic. 

Yeah, I am more of MUFE gal now, so all my money is going to MUFE shadows, rather than MAC ones.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 18, 2009)

^Ooo I like this CP list trend! Here is what I'm getting:

Photorealism Quad
Off the Page e/s
Full of Fuschia technakohl
Artistic License technakohl
Colour Matters technakohl
Obviously Orange technakohl
Brash + Bold pigment
Push the Edge pigment
Fuschia Glitter - maybe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Magenta lip liner
Spiked brow pencil
Unbasic White e/s
Style Snob e/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 18, 2009)

I survived the VIP night! It was lots of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a lip bag (the more pink one)
Studio Moisture Tint
Iridescent Loose Powder in Silver Dusk - never used this stuff before, it's SO pretty!


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, I am more of MUFE gal now, so all my money is going to MUFE shadows, rather than MAC ones._

 
Music to my ears...


----------



## blackbird (Aug 18, 2009)

I just dropped my mum and dad at the airport with weeks worth of wages and a make up wish list as big as the bible... they're going to New York for 3 weeks! I have already ordered from the NARS website and it's waiting for them at their hotel. LOL, I can't wait!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackbird* 

 
_I just dropped my mum and dad at the airport with weeks worth of wages and a make up wish list as big as the bible... they're going to New York for 3 weeks! I have already ordered from the NARS website and it's waiting for them at their hotel. LOL, I can't wait!!!_

 
That sounds SWEET!


----------



## blackbird (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That sounds SWEET!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, I'm ridiculously excited. But now I just have to figure out where I'm going to get the money to afford Graphic Garden, I have to get those palettes. My life is so hard


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 18, 2009)

That sounds awesome! The palettes were pretty and I really wanted them both.. but convinced myself I probably have dupes in my collection and need to save for IMATS! I hope you manage to get them, though


----------



## sierrao (Aug 18, 2009)

today i went to sephora and did some "school supply shopping" lol you got to look pretty for school!  so i got mainly too faced products:
the new primer
the invisible pressed powder
shadow insurance
2 lipglosses


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 19, 2009)

Love Shadow Insurance but I think UDPP mght be just a wee bit better IMO but you get more from TFSI.

I'm skipping Graphic Gardens which is really hard cos the palettes look gorgeous but I've got to cut my makeup spending a little. But I did have a lovely little parcel arrive today with

Delft p/p
Rollickin p/p

Very excited!!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 19, 2009)

I just ordered Crest The Wave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have to tell you the rest of the years collections look rather dull to me and I am interested in absolutely NOTHING in any of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it just me or do the xmas collections look pretty crap this year?


----------



## Brie (Aug 19, 2009)

i just ordered 3 YSL lip twin duo's (@9.99US i couldn't resist)
define a brow set from maybelline
Mineral and Post Haste e/s from Mac
BYS Baked Blush in Peachy and a highlighter in baby pink colour
oh and a gloss wand from BYS see how that goes


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2009)

^^ Yo Robyn, finally Delft p/p! Yay!  Love Rollickin.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I just ordered Crest The Wave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have to tell you the rest of the years collections look rather dull to me and I am interested in absolutely NOTHING in any of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it just me or do the xmas collections look pretty crap this year?_

 
Panda, join me to the dark side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is always MUFE hehe.. 

Holy crap Brie, the YSL deal is great. My friend paid like $40 something for those duos.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes Delft finally!! It's going to be a teal day tomorrow. 

I tend to agree with you Panda about the up and coming collections. Style Black is the only one I'll be getting much out of and maybe that purple Holiday e/s palette.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I just ordered Crest The Wave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have to tell you the rest of the years collections look rather dull to me and I am interested in absolutely NOTHING in any of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it just me or do the xmas collections look pretty crap this year?_

 
^It does indeed seem a bit on the average side but I'm kind of excited about a few of the items! I will definitely pick up another Boy Bait Cremesheen,  maybe a few mineral shadows, the metallic pink-blue nail colour and one of the palettes - the Mystic Cool one! I like the shape of the palettes this year. The last time I bought a holiday palette was in 2006 so it has to be really really good. And  I am still counting the days to Style Black. It's going to be amazing!

I can't wait to start getting news about whats in store for NEXT year lol. I'm already thinking about the next follow ups to BBR and Hello Kitty.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_That sounds awesome! The palettes were pretty and I really wanted them both.. but convinced myself I probably have dupes in my collection and need to save for IMATS! I hope you manage to get them, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol thank you!! I'm sure I'll find a way. I'm so jealous you're going to IMATS! I'm in Brisbane.. I realllly want to go!!


----------



## Brie (Aug 20, 2009)

Not makeup But i ordered yesterday a few new dresses top and leggings from this new website i found yesterday and it already arrived !!! How fast is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually I'm used to waiting at least a day before a website even processes the order!!
I got 3 dresses, leggings and a top and it was all only like 140 with shipping


----------



## piink_liily (Aug 20, 2009)

^^^ Wow! That's super fast shipping! What website was it from?


----------



## Brie (Aug 20, 2009)

Womens Fashion online - LadakhMINKPINKSunnygirlJunkAnise
They are really cheap too, I just wanted some 'casual' stuff as i find I'm ALWAYS buying going out clothes lol!!!


----------



## VickyT (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been on a new foundation mission of late, and finally reached the 'terminal' stage, so I've bought:

Becca Foundation Stick in Brulee and Macadamia- I bought both colours because I'm photographed a lot, and Brulee looks too pink under flash, whereas Macadamia looks normal, but the opposite happens in sunlight. The colours are both really good, and I like the texture. It doesn't feel like I've got foundation on. 

Nars loose powder in Eden- Becca's powder did not impress greatly so I decided to give into my lemming for Nars. 

Ecotools foundation brush- I wanted something a bit thicker and firmer than my Body Shop foundation brush; can't say I've been impressed however. 

Missha blotting papers- they're those weird plastic ones, and seem to work well. 

Napoleon empty sifter jar- for the loose powder so I can take it with me. Priceline didn't have anything like it so I wound up trawling counters until someone had one. 

All in all, a rather busy week for makeup.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 21, 2009)

^^ I heard all the good things about Becca stuff.  With plasticky blotting paper - yeah, all the Asian brands make blotting papers like that. I prefer those over Paper ones.  Nice haul!


----------



## putrikardinal (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey girlss! 
i bought the 188 brush and refined *met up with sal (=
still kicking myself for not getting the 131 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways, does anyone know if we can buy MUFE stuff in Melbourne?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *putrikardinal* 

 
_anyways, does anyone know if we can buy MUFE stuff in Melbourne?




_

 
nope, not anymore.


----------



## putrikardinal (Aug 21, 2009)

oh no.. ='(


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 21, 2009)

itty bitty haul from my CCO <3.
neo sci fi collection e/s in evening aura
cult of cherry quad in shadowy lady (LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! MUST-HAVE!)
e/s in post haste


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

I just ordered both palettes from the Graphic Garden collection
Solarbits in Impassioned and Bronzescape
And She's a Star lipglass.
I'm a bit P.O'd cos I blocked MAC emails a while ago because they kept sending me the same emails like 3 times and it was getting reallllly annoying, so now I don't know whenever there's a code for free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BOOO!!
And I've tried to fix it but I have no idea what I've done. LOL


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 22, 2009)

This site has been handy to me for shipping codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never block MAC emails...LOL... but often when I have used a code already and then decided to purchase something else I've found other codes here that worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Cosmetics Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for maccosmetics.com 

No haulage for me, just waiting for Crest The Wave and Rated R to arrive, plus a backup Rated R and Top Hat to come from somewhere else


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 22, 2009)

Baby haul from CB:

Rose p/g
Submarine e/s
In Living Pink e/s - looks much prettier than I thought!
Hey, Sailor l/g - Got this as my very first ever back up. Whenever I'm not thinking and I reach for a l/g, I always grab this one, it must be my HG l/g lol!


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_This site has been handy to me for shipping codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never block MAC emails...LOL... but often when I have used a code already and then decided to purchase something else I've found other codes here that worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Cosmetics Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for maccosmetics.com 

No haulage for me, just waiting for Crest The Wave and Rated R to arrive, plus a backup Rated R and Top Hat to come from somewhere else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, I don't know what I was thinking!! lol. Thank you!!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 22, 2009)

Today I had the urge to do a little bit o shopping... so I did >_< Yippeeee! I picked up:

Lancome Declaring Indigo Quad
Lancome Le Vernis 013 - Gorgeous blue nail polish - Got a GWP with the Lancome goodies woohoo!! (Mascara, bronzer, primer sample, and a wayyyyy too light foundation :X)
Mario Bedescu Glycolic Acid Toner
Kit Blue Nail polish


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 22, 2009)

^^ Oooh.. I saw that Indigo quad at Temptalia and it looked purdy. So as the liner thing.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 22, 2009)

Just ordered from ACW-

Cubic blush

Go 
Grand entrance
Femme-fi 
Warming trend e/s

A girl can never have too many neutrals right?

and circa plum piggie.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Oooh.. I saw that Indigo quad at Temptalia and it looked purdy. So as the liner thing._

 
^Damn that Temptalia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She makes me buy so much!They didn't have the blue gel liner and some of the other products which was a shame because I wanted to get it but I'm happy enough with the quad, it is just GORGEOUS. The blue is just absolutely beautiful.  The nail colour is really pretty too. I've been looking for a Naughty Nautical type polish cos my poor NN is going to run out and I think I've found the one! >_<


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 22, 2009)

Aww Sal you should have said you wanted Circa Plum I would have given you some of mine, I'm never going to use it all.

CP arrived today from the gorgeous Mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fly By Blu e/p
Strike a Pose e/s
Smoke & Diamonds e/s
One Off e/s

I was going to get Fashion e/s from this collection but didn't and now I'm lemming it cos these textures are beautiful. May have to go get it retail on Monday when I check out these lips bags from GG. Thanks for putting that in my head Mich!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Aug 22, 2009)

I went a little crazy at the VIP night...
Shape&Perfect brush set (for travelling & to keep in my handbag)
Fresh Cut Palette
Fast Response Eye Cream
Cleanse Off Oil (which is AMAZING!)
Electric Edge l/g

I already got the Graphic Gardens palette in Singapore too


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Damn that Temptalia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She makes me buy so much!They didn't have the blue gel liner and some of the other products which was a shame because I wanted to get it but I'm happy enough with the quad, it is just GORGEOUS. The blue is just absolutely beautiful. The nail colour is really pretty too. I've been looking for a Naughty Nautical type polish cos my poor NN is going to run out and I think I've found the one! >_< _

 
 Yeah I agree. Thanks to her, I got myself hooked to Dior diamond shimmer blush/highlighter. I wonder how I lived without it.  Now I am lemming the rose one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BB, what Dior quint do you have?  Is there any nice one with teal/khaki/forrest green combo?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 22, 2009)

You're welcome, Robyn


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Aww Sal you should have said you wanted Circa Plum I would have given you some of mine, I'm never going to use it all._

 

aww thanks Robyn!

It's only a sample pot so if it's pretty I definitely wouldn't say no to another little sample


----------



## Bif (Aug 23, 2009)

My boyfriend took me shopping at MAC for my birthday, I've only recently started to build my makeup/MAC collection:

*Colour Craft*
130
Trimming Talk l/s

*Permanent*
Coppering e/s
Woodwinked e/s
Steamy e/s
Star Violet e/s
Bombshell l/s
Fix +
Prep & Prime Refined Zone
Prep & Prime Line Filler 

And my $60 VIP night deposit. 

He is SUCH an enabler, I was umming and ahhing between products and he says "Why don't you just get them both? I like them."


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Bibi, look what you did to me today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I went to Lancome to pick up Erika F and ended up with a few other stuff. The Lancome lady was nice enough to give me GWP, even though I didn't buy two items from the new collection. It is pretty crap, compare to Dior GWP, but still.. Love freebies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indigo collection was pretty, but don't think I could wear dark indigo shades like that.  So I bought the nail polish lol.  

I got:
Indigo Nail Polish (Bibi put the pic in the FOTD section) x 2 (one for a friend who is getting over Swine flu)
Erika F e/s
Teal e/s

I swatched some other shadows and wow.. I haven't touched Lancome shadows for more than 10 years and their quality has definitely improved.  Colours were pigmented, even without the base.  So I bought the duochrom teal shade, but I am thinking about getting the paler one, which is teal with violet duochrome. Hmmm..   Here are the swatches.. When I came home, the most of them were gone (thanks to my long sleeve lol), but you get the idea. 












Since I am on a swatch roll.. Here is purdy Nubar n/p and the same one with glitters on top


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 23, 2009)

My latest haul was my flights to sydney and my IMAT ticket!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_My latest haul was my flights to sydney and my IMAT ticket!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ooh Bif, where do I find a boyfriend like yours?

Mine opened my makeup drawers and almost had a coronary the other day.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol Sal!! My ex was like Bif's bf too.. I miss free MAC haha!

In other news, today I opened my lip bag set and realised they gave me the nude set and not the pink set.. and there were only two sets of each on the night so I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Aug 23, 2009)

Im off to Sydney for training today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And I will most definitely be visiting the staff shop (EL CCO or whatever its called), and hopefully the MAC store if I have time too!
Haulage to come


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 23, 2009)

Wooo! Have fun BB!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Bif does you're BF have any cute single friends who are also inclined to spoiling their GF with MAC splurges??? I'll give you my number if he does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Great haul too, Steamy is one of my fav e/s and is getting a bit of a hiding these days, can't wait to pair it with Strike A Pose.


Nat I'm not really into nail polish cos I can't be F'd doing it (hence why I have acrylics) but even I'm loving that green


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 24, 2009)

massssive haulage sitting on my doorstep today... via cp....
triple fusion msf
smooth merge msf
porcalin pink msf
cheeky bronze msf
improvise mb
handfinish mb
131
226
black russian liner
rave liner
myth l/s
unbasic white e/s
style snob e/s
smoke and diamonds e/s
strike a pose e/s
r rated e/s
one off e/s
fashion groupie e/s
grand entrance e/s
whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 24, 2009)

^Wow nice haulage!!! You are going to have so much fun playing with all of those new goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the whole process of opening the big box, removing each item from the packaging and then trying it out. Getting parcels in the mail sure is addictive heheh.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Robyn, yeah, I am really diggin' that deep green.  Even super conservative my mum said it is nice!

Nice haul Tana!!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ And now for my silly question, where did you get it?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 24, 2009)

Went to the pro store to swap my lip bag for the correct one.. and swatched the LTL shadows.. SO pretty. I got Fashion, it's gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wanted Fashion Groupie but talked myself out of it hehehe. Grand Entrance was awesome but was nearly the same as Stila's - Kitten!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm going to Myer tomorrow night to check out Fashion, Style Snob & Grand Entrance I cannot resist these amazing formulas!

Glad they swapped your lippie Mich


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ And now for my silly question, where did you get it?_

 
 States of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where all the good and cheap things are lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Robyn, me too! <3 Kira heheheh. Style Snob was pretty! It reminded me of Nylon a bit, but yeah the formula is amazing! Glamour Check! rocked some really nice sparkle too but I don't really wear that colour heheh.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 25, 2009)

Arriving next week:

Koh gen doh powder
mac powder puff
mac sponge wheel
mac eyeshadow pots - smoke & diamonds, one-offf, strike a pose
mac eyeshadow pans - handwritten, bronze
mac 231 brush
mac eclectic edge lipglass
MUFE eyeshadow - 165, 84, 47
MUFE HD concealer #325
MUFE brushes 6N and 8N
Illamasqua Rude Cream Blush
Illamasqua Lover Blush
Illamasqua Matt Primer
Illamasqua Rouse gloss
Illamasqua Lippies - Resist and Obey 
Dior Designer quint in Green (Asia exclusive)
Shu Uemura pro concealer
Shiseido lash curler


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ For someone who said they weren't getting any more big hauls that's one big frickin haul!! Love it!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ For someone who said they weren't getting any more big hauls that's one big frickin haul!! Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Tell me about it. I totally agreeeeee!! I need to stop!  I left out Photorealism quad too


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

I want that quad too but I'm not lemming it so I'll wait for it to show up in the clearance bin in the next few months hehehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ Good idea!  I heard it is not that great afterall. As soon as I heard that, I went and bought the Dior green quint lol.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm lemming the photo realism quad, especially after seeing TiffanyD's tutorial on it, although she had to use it over a dark base for payoff and two of the colours are almost exactly alike. 

My latest haul had my boyfriend baffled.. a sheet of adhesive magnets for my depots! (time to move on to a second palette... it didn't take long like you said Nat!)

If anyone wants some magnets let me know, I've got oooooodles!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Good idea! I* heard it is not that great afterall.* As soon as I heard that, I went and bought the Dior green quint lol._

 
Shush!! Blasphemy!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I'm lemming the photo realism quad, especially after seeing TiffanyD's tutorial on it, although she had to use it over a dark base for payoff and two of the colours are almost exactly alike. 

My latest haul had my boyfriend baffled.. a sheet of adhesive magnets for my depots! (time to move on to a second palette... it didn't take long like you said Nat!)

*If anyone wants some magnets let me know, I've got oooooodles*!_

 
trust me, you will go through the magnets like you would not believe... I bought 200 magnets and I use about 1/3rd of one per pan and I only have about 1 sheet of 50 left... wait.. that means I've depotted/pressed a shitload of eyeshadows/pigments!! wooow.....


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Shush!! Blasphemy!!_

 
 Never mind. I am sure you will make it work Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wooo Sal. You'll be soon moving onto 3rd palette soon


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Never mind. I am sure you will make it work Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I am very very excited about this palette - khaki smoky greens are really my thing at the moment!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I am very very excited about this palette - khaki smoky greens are really my thing at the moment!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah, I have been looking for a shade, which is a mixture of Mink & Sable e/s and Plumage e/s.  Khaki with a bit of Teal!  Photorealism looked like it, but someone told me that it kinda disappears even with UDPP (can't remember the name, but the 2nd darkest shade).  Oh well.. We will soon find out, I guess..


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Arriving next week:
MUFE HD concealer #325_

 
Let me know how you go wth this... I'm thinking of getting 325 and 320 in a sephora CP soonish.


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 25, 2009)

Microscopic mini haul tonight...
Grand Entrance e/s
Fly By Blu pearlglide

Fashion e/s swatches really well... I wouldn't mind picking this up but might wait and see if it shows up in the CB later on.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Let me know how you go wth this... I'm thinking of getting 325 and 320 in a sephora CP soonish._

 
 I think MUFE suggested #315 for the lighter skin?  I mean lighter = lighter than me lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope Photo Realism quad works for me!!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

Jen where did you get your magnets from? I got some from Spotlight but they're too thick and I want to change them but I don't know where else to look for magnets of that size??


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Jen where did you get your magnets from? I got some from Spotlight but they're too thick and I want to change them but I don't know where else to look for magnets of that size??_

 
these were the ones I got:
200 Self Adhesive Magnets - 20 x 40mm x .6mm FREE POST - eBay Invitations, Placecards, Wedding Supplies, Parties, Occasions, Home. (end time 29-Aug-09 20:43:07 AEST)

I just cut them to size


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ Thanks! I'll have to check it out when I get home tonight, the fun police here at work have blocked eBay


----------



## Brie (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm really loving the YSL Lip twins!! They are so cute too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i want them all now hahahaha)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ Those are just like the magnets I got except mine were smaller strips. Seriously I'll give you some Robyn! I used about 6 to do 15 pans, so even if I do another couple of palettes (which is likely at the rate I'm going!) I'm still going to have too many.

Todays haulage-

Smoke and diamonds.. I just couldn't hold out any longer! 
Vex- to go with.. so pretty!


And I B2M'd for Patisserie.. OMG it is my HG nude. Even exceeds the lofty standard set by High Tea.

Still lemming Style Snob but it looks so much like Satin Taupe.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 26, 2009)

I've wrangled a few swaps for some sought after items!! Hopefully coming soon are ~

Fab blush
Rated R (another one, yes that makes.... too many, LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Fashion Groupie x2
Mothbrown to add to my backup stash

And in another Parcel are (still waiting from mast week, slow mail atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ~
Rated R
Crest The Wave

And from another lovely lady ~
Rated R x2
Top Hat x2

It probably seems mad, but I did a HUGE overhaul and realised I just had too many colours and only a few I used on a regular basis. I've totally quashed lemming/impulse buys and just buying multiples of those I use a lot, or enough to warrant more than one of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now if I could just find Colour Matters.... I wasnt going to buy it, then changed my mind, it would make a good liner for my Rated R but its sold out on the US site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Jen - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for that link!!!! I've had a terrible time finding magnets for my depots without spending a fortune and here they are locally, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you for it!!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ Those are just like the magnets I got except mine were smaller strips. Seriously I'll give you some Robyn! I used about 6 to do 15 pans, so even if I do another couple of palettes (which is likely at the rate I'm going!) I'm still going to have too many.

Todays haulage-

Smoke and diamonds.. I just couldn't hold out any longer! 
Vex- to go with.. so pretty!


And I B2M'd for Patisserie.. OMG it is my HG nude. Even exceeds the lofty standard set by High Tea.

Still lemming Style Snob but it looks so much like Satin Taupe._

 
Thanks Sal! I have to go get my 3rd palette and I'll probably do another round of depotting in a month so I'll buzz you closer to then and pop past. 

Don't tell me that about Patisserie! I was totally ignoring Euristocrats and this talk on Patisserie but now you went and compared it to my HG High Tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to check out Style Snob tonight after work so I'll be sure to compare it with Satin Taupe too and maybe save myself some $$. Smoke & Diamonds with Vex = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also goes really nice with Vanilla piggie as I found today.

Panda what do you pair Rated R with? Are you going to end up wiith 5 of them


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL, not quite, but close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love love love Sharp from Tempting quad and mine has some serious use damage in it, I think Rated R is the closest match, not "quite" as green though it has a better texture so all things told its the best dupe I can find... It looks great with ALL the CoC colours!! Its hot with Dark Edge, Tempting, Sweet Chestnut/Cranberry, pretty much all the purples from Shadowy Lady quad, and I also like it with Cassette, Top Hat and Deep Purple pigment. I also dont mind pairing it up with Golden Olive and Green pigments!

It would probably look great with Night Light or Sumptuous Olive as well, as as much as I love those colours I traded them away, they make me look a little sallow so I try not to buy olive greens anymore even though I love them to bits! I havent used it with blues or pinks and am not really tempted to either....LOL... but purples, taupes, browns, greens, maroons its super gorgeous!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry double post - but Style Snob looks like Satin Taupe?? Are we sure?? I dont have that one, but I thought from the swatches it was a seriously good dupe for Mauvement - which is nothing like Satin Taupe


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_sorry double post - but Style Snob looks like Satin Taupe?? Are we sure?? I dont have that one, but I thought from the swatches it was a seriously good dupe for Mauvement - which is nothing like Satin Taupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going to my counter in about an hour so I'll swatch them together and take a pic on my Crackberry then post it.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ I didn't swatch them on skin next to each other but side by side in their pots they look almost the same- except that Style Snob is slightly pinker and has that beautiful shimmery look about it.

It is similar to Mauvement but I think it looks more like Satin Taupe than that.. maybe if Mauvement and Satin Taupe got it on.. ;-)


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Oh and Jen - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for that link!!!! I've had a terrible time finding magnets for my depots without spending a fortune and here they are locally, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you for it!!_

 
you're very welcome my dear!!

Hauls for today:
Ego e/s - I wanted Unbasic white as well but they were sold out of that already (also sold out of strike a pose)

and via CP I received today:
The Perfect Cheek blush
Off the Page e/s


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh - forgot to mention about style snob... to be it was lighter and pinker than satin taupe... almost like a mix between 75% satin taupe and 15% ego?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 26, 2009)

I did a look with my smoke and diamonds.. wasn't happy with how it looked on it's own but it definitely lends itself to some possibilities!

UDPP
Bare study p/p
Smoke and diamonds on the lid and slight above crease
Vex on inner part of lid and to blend out above crease
Shadowy Lady in crease and smudged along lash line over Smoulder 

bare study made the silver stand out too much for my liking so I tried it over some other bases.

Constructivist+ Smoke and Diamonds = beautiful taupe brown
Plum creme shadow+ Smoke and Diamonds= OMG drool.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ try it over just UDPP... or if you have it - Urban Decay cream e/s in mushroom... Stray Grey paint pot would also work, as would fresh cement shadestick...


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 26, 2009)

How does Ego compare to Wintersky? And Style SNob - it is high frost? I really dislike high frost and prefer more pigmentation, Mauvement was super frosty which is why I traded it, is Style Snob the same?


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_How does Ego compare to Wintersky? And Style SNob - it is high frost? I really dislike high frost and prefer more pigmentation, Mauvement was super frosty which is why I traded it, is Style Snob the same?_

 
I dont actually own Wintersky, but from memory wintersky was kind of a dirty pink? whereas Ego is a clean pink, similar to pink freeze but a bit lighter and a much better texture.

Style Snob is more shimmery than high frost I believe...  mauvement can be kind of gritty/flakey whereas Style Snob is finely milled and shimmery if that makes sense?


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 26, 2009)

you dont own Wintersky???? How did that happen.. ... LOLOL!!!
I've never owned Pink Freeze, those mid toned pinks make me look like I have bloodshot eyes or am horribly hungover, they just dont look nice on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wintersky I wouldnt describe as dirty, its a clean but _very_ pale pink that I like to use with my browns and purples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats why I was wondering if the comparison was similar, Ego looks quite similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll be skipping Style Snob then, I can do without the shimmer...LOL!!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 26, 2009)

lol yeah I skipped almost everything with that collection - the only thing I got was Snowscene l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try to do a look with Ego tomorrow and take pics


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 26, 2009)

As far as shimmer goes I think Style Snob was on par with Wintersky- it's nothing like the high frost of mauvement.

I think you'd like it Panda!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 26, 2009)

I went to MAC and picked up Fashion e/s & Grand Entrance e/s. I liked Ego but it reminded me a little of Et Tu Boquet? So I might get that in my next CP but it wasn't worth retail. I swatched Satin Taupe with Style Snob and they are super similar except Satin Taupe was a little darker and not as much shimmer, see pic ST on bottom & SS on the top. I think if you put Satin Taupe on then used a little of All That Glitters over the top voila Style Snob! So I skipped it.

I also stopped and swatched Patisserie and can give it a big fat MEH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was pretty don't get me wrong but too peachy for me and doesn't hold a candle to my precious precious High Tea IMO.

So High Tea retains the title of my HG lippie!!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ try it over just UDPP... or if you have it - Urban Decay cream e/s in mushroom... Stray Grey paint pot would also work, as would fresh cement shadestick..._

 

well I have been lemming Fresh Cement.. guess it gives me an excuse to get it!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ I also stopped and swatched Patisserie and can give it a big fat MEH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was pretty don't get me wrong but too peachy for me and doesn't hold a candle to my precious precious High Tea IMO.

So High Tea retains the title of my HG lippie!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






well it is definitely peachy yes! I do love High Tea, it is the only product I've ever bought a backup of.. I'm contemplating getting a backup of my backup actually!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm on my 2nd High Tea and I have one in my kit which I pretty much use on everyone and they all love it. I think I'll need another one by Christmas though


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't tried that lippy!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 26, 2009)

What High Tea? You gotta try it, it's such a subtle pink that make your lips look naturaly perfect in colour. I wear it with everything


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 26, 2009)

Hehe yeah maybe I should!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 27, 2009)

^^subtle pinks don't enchant simplyenchantin.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 27, 2009)

Ehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for nat!


----------



## blackbird (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm so excited, I just ordered my first ever MUFE products. I ordered #5 Orange, #75 Neon Pink and #92 Purple eyeshadows. I can't waiiiiiit!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 27, 2009)

^^Ohh.. #5 is way too bright for me, I don't know what to do with it. You will love #92!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 27, 2009)

I got the Mac #180 brush today Yayyyyyyy!!! >_< It is so cute and I can't wait to use it with my mineral foundation.


----------



## Bif (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Ooh Bif, where do I find a boyfriend like yours?

Mine opened my makeup drawers and almost had a coronary the other day._

 
   As weird as it sounds - primary school. Not that we have been together since then, but we "re-met" at the reunion and one year later we were dating. 

I think he just likes me to look good and feel good about myself. Although I think that it helps that I have only recently gotten into MAC. We'll see what he is like a year or two down the track when I have multiple makeup drawers rather than half a one. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey Bif does you're BF have any cute single friends who are also inclined to spoiling their GF with MAC splurges??? I'll give you my number if he does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
   Unfortunately none that I would recommend, but I'll keep my eyes peeled for a long lost brother. 

On a haulage note, I stopped by my Myer to have a look at Love That Look. I picked up:

Smoke n' Diamonds - It seemed like a must have colour, hopefully it will help me conquer the classic smokey eye which still seems to escape me

One-Off - an amazing green which my sister loved (I did too, but it was her favourite), so I guess it is really her haul rather than mine, but seeing as we share everything...

Fashion Groupie - a fabulous purple which looks so so pretty next to Smoke n' Diamonds, I can't wait to try them together tomorrow.

Black Russian - My first MAC eye liner! It is just so so so pretty and smooth

Fly-by-Blu - Again, so smooth and such a gorgeous blue. Nabbed the 2nd to last one. 

I was planning on getting Strike a Pose but although I love the texture, it just isn't as pretty as Deep Truth, Steamy, Moon's Reflection or Freshwater, not that they are similar in colour, but they are all blue's which I would rather have and would be more likely to use than Strike a Pose.

The only item to have sold out was Rave pearlglide, which is rather sad as I would probably have picked it up as well.
Can't wait to wear some of these tomorrow - any look suggestions?


----------



## blackbird (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^Ohh.. #5 is way too bright for me, I don't know what to do with it. You will love #92!_

 
Is it really bright? It looks pretty intense. LOL I saw a look done with those 3 colours, number #5 looked amazing on her, but I think she was a bit more tan than me, I'm an NC20 so we'll see haha it'll be fun playing around with it anyway.  Also how easy is it to depot MUFE e/s??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 27, 2009)

I think they just pop out of their pots coz they are magnetised?


----------



## blackbird (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh coool, that's handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thank you


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackbird* 

 
_Is it really bright? It looks pretty intense. LOL I saw a look done with those 3 colours, number #5 looked amazing on her, but I think she was a bit more tan than me, I'm an NC20 so we'll see haha it'll be fun playing around with it anyway. Also how easy is it to depot MUFE e/s??_

 
Yeah it is. I bought #18 too and it is even brighter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was it Temptalia? She wore it on her cheeks too and I tried that and OMG = clown!!  I am NC20 too!

You do not need to depot it. It is magnetised, so it just pops out.. However, you need to use nail or something sharp to go around the pan to grab it, without actually scratching the shadow, which is quite scary.


----------



## Tracey82 (Aug 27, 2009)

My small haul from a super sweet lady on Specktra.

Parrot e/s depot
Vex e/s depot
Club e/s depot
Sample Teal Pigment

.....and a new fulltime job!! Going back to work after having my daughter 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes it was Temptalia, boo I was hoping it might look OK. LOL I saw #18 too, hmm I wish there was somewhere in Aus where you could buy it just so I could look at the colours. I think Media Make up in Adelaide is the only place though yeah?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep, or if you go to IMATS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats Tracey and lovely haul!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackbird* 

 
_Yes it was Temptalia, boo I was hoping it might look OK. LOL I saw #18 too, hmm I wish there was somewhere in Aus where you could buy it just so I could look at the colours. I think Media Make up in Adelaide is the only place though yeah?_

 
You might make it work lol. #92 is really intense too, but somehow I could work with intense purple, but not intense orange. #5 is really pretty though, so I am determined to make it work for me one day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately yes. I placed an order three times with them and they are always out of something, which you don't get to find out, until after you place an order.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ LOL yeah that's where I ordered mine from. They called me today and told me they are out of #5. So that's disappointing, I just cancelled the order and I'll try and get someone to CP it to me instead.

What are your fave MUFE e/s??


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackbird* 

 
_^^ LOL yeah that's where I ordered mine from. They called me today and told me they are out of #5. So that's disappointing, I just cancelled the order and I'll try and get someone to CP it to me instead.

What are your fave MUFE e/s??_

 
 Oh my gosh, that is just so.. typical!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah try Sephora. They are always out of my favorite shadows too, but at least I can see what is actually in stock.

So far, I love #302, #80 and #144. I put the swatches up here awhile ago.. If you'd like to see it, I can go and find the pic.  I also have a few more coming next week, I can take a pic of them too. What kind of shades are you normally drawn to?


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 28, 2009)

Technique class haul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Springsheen BPB
Rated 'R' e/s
Print e/s
Spashproof Mascara

Oh and from the lovely Jen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rave pearlglide
Dreammaker e/s


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm lemming Rave and getting it in my next CP. I love Springsheen and used it on a client today and it looked hot, nice haul Ali


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 29, 2009)

Snap! So did I this morning! I used Dreammaker e/s, Jardin Aires p/g, Gold Mode p/g, Gold Stroke p/g and a bit of Espresso e/s on the lid (my client has green eyes - looked hot!). The end result was quite natural and glowing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How's your freelancing going? Mine's going along ok, bit slow tho but to be expected when first starting out I guess!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 30, 2009)

Tiny haul thanks to my lovely bf.

Coquette e/s- I was recommended this to go with S&D by an online mac artist and when I went to the store it looked like total cack. The SA was like uh.. hun, I use that for eyebrows.. but then I went and read some reviews and went back and got it. It's amazing! Totally ugly in the pan but does amazing natural things to my lids. niiice.


----------



## jacquiqui (Aug 30, 2009)

I know I'm not a regular on the mac aus forum but I hope to be soon!

Since I've been home (in the Philippines) I got: 
-MAC eyeshadows in Club, Ego, Smoke & Diamonds, Style Snob
-MAC Blush in Fleur Power
-MAC lipsticks in Russian Red, Most Popular, Giddy
-MAC 239 Brush
-Stila Convertible Color in Petunia
-Stila Kajal in Amethyst
-NARS blush in Dolce Vita
-Bloom Lipgloss in Cosmopolitan
-Prestige Lipstick in Petulant Rose


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Snap! So did I this morning! I used Dreammaker e/s, Jardin Aires p/g, Gold Mode p/g, Gold Stroke p/g and a bit of Espresso e/s on the lid (my client has green eyes - looked hot!). The end result was quite natural and glowing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How's your freelancing going? Mine's going along ok, bit slow tho but to be expected when first starting out I guess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds hot mate! Freelancing is going good, I must admit I've been pretty lazy on the self promo but it's getting there. I need to really get my arse in gear and get my pro card sorted though!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2009)

*patiently waiting for my big haul to arrive today*


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Sounds hot mate! Freelancing is going good, I must admit I've been pretty lazy on the self promo but it's getting there. I need to really get my arse in gear and get my pro card sorted though!!_

 

One word- Races

I've already got people coming in planning the shoes for their outfits.. Business will be booming for the spring carnival yeah?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2009)

Woot, my haul just arrived:
Koh gen doh powder
mac powder puff - how good is this thing?
mac sponge wheel
mac eyeshadow pots - smoke & diamonds, one-offf, strike a pose
mac eyeshadow pans - handwritten, bronze
mac 231 brush
mac eclectic edge lipglass
mac photorealism quad
MUFE eyeshadow - 165, 84, 47

Illamasqua Rude Cream Blush
Illamasqua Lover Blush
Illamasqua Matt Primer
Illamasqua Rouse gloss
Illamasqua Lippies - Resist and Obey 

OMG.. Illamasqua lippies... I can't breath now.  I tried Resist and somehow it instantly gave colours on my cheeks?  Photorealism looks gorgeous too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yaaay!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 31, 2009)

Swatches of lippies prettty please?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2009)

^^ No problemo. I left my camera at home, so I will swatch them tonight!
Meanwhile, check her out in this photo.. She is wearing Rude cream blusher (can't wait to try it out tomorrow) and Resist lippy.  I loved her lippy so much, I had to ask her what she was wearing lol.  It is like plummy pink.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 31, 2009)

very hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whered you get the photo?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2009)

The Official Blog of Illamasqua


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 31, 2009)

^Nice haulage Nat, Woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't wait to try the Illamasqua lippies.

I got a few things from some of the lovelies here at Specktra today!

- Rebel Rock Blue pigment
- MAC Bronzing Sticks - Gold Magic, Rose D'or and Bronzeray
- Provence piggie sample

And from Ebay this GIANT hand carved comb to help tame my mane >_<


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 31, 2009)

My package arrived too, Nat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO happy I picked up both Photorealism and In The Gallery quads... very purdy.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know. Photorealism certainly looks pretty in the pot, but not on my lid. I had a hard time trying to get two medium shades on my lid. Probably better with Delft or Rollickin underneath, but I am disappointed with the colour pay-off. 

Anyhow, here are some swatches:




Illamasqua lipsticks are very velvety.. Reminds me of NARS lipsticks, but a bit more creamier. 









Obey l/s  I don't like this!




Obey l/s with Rouse l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2009)

More MUFE shadows..




I had to pack Knight e/s, whereas MUFE I didn't have to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry, it is meant to be Knight e/s, not Print e/s


----------



## blackbird (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh my gosh, that is just so.. typical!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah try Sephora. They are always out of my favorite shadows too, but at least I can see what is actually in stock.

So far, I love #302, #80 and #144. I put the swatches up here awhile ago.. If you'd like to see it, I can go and find the pic. I also have a few more coming next week, I can take a pic of them too. What kind of shades are you normally drawn to?_

 
Thank you! I've been trawling looking for swatches.
I usually go for purples, but I'm trying to expand my eyeshadow colours and I've been getting a lot of bright colours lately. Lol I was lucky cos my Mums in America till Sunday, she's in Vegas so I sent her a list of MUFE shadows to get me from Sephora. But they were out of the palettes which sux!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been trawling for MUFE swatches too heheh. Otherwise I'll go to IMATS and just want to buy everything!

My ACW package finally came, baby haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surreal e/s
Plumage e/s
Smashbox Photo Finish bronzing primer

and for my mum:

239 brush x 2
L'extreme Lancome Mascara 

Yay can't wait to try these shadows


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I've been trawling for MUFE swatches too heheh. Otherwise I'll go to IMATS and just want to buy everything!
_

 
Doh, and I spent AAAAAAGES doing those swatches for you, because you asked me to!


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 1, 2009)

I haz a black box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And in it was:

Photo Realism quad
Notoriety quad
In The Gallery quad
Personal Taste l/g
Crest The Wave e/s
One-Off e/s
Rated "R" e/s
Grand Entrance e/s
Fashion e/s
Strike A Pose e/s
Style Snob e/s






I cant wait to use those quads!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey, I used your swatches in the mufe swatch thread Nat!!!! They weren't for nothing


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 1, 2009)

My shadows are breeding. Like rabbits.

Yesterday I went and got my second palette.. and today it's almost full. I should've just bought two!

My ACW haul arrived today of old starflash shadows and cubic blush.. oh I am in love with that blush.

It's a pro pan though and I don't have a palette.. any ideas? I'm thinking of popping it into a cd case or something until I source a home for it.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 1, 2009)

I got one thing Nyx Eye Pencil in Milk! Wooooo.  





Still waiting on my bloody Makeup Arts Haulage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wahhh!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hey, I used your swatches in the mufe swatch thread Nat!!!! They weren't for nothing _

 
Oh, forgot I spread myself. Oops. My bad


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I got one thing Nyx Eye Pencil in Milk! Wooooo. 





Still waiting on my bloody Makeup Arts Haulage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wahhh!
_

 
I don't know.. That reminds me of Jeanette's Cottage Cheese.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ Still think that's the worst name ever for a makeup product. They may as well have called it yeast infection or something


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 1, 2009)

lol yeast infection


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Still think that's the worst name ever for a makeup product. They may as well have called it yeast infection or something _

 
Oh okay. I had something else in my mind, but better not go there.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh okay. I had something else in my mind, but better not go there._

 

It's all relative Nat hehehehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ oh shush!  Cottage cheese.. It is all in the texture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the name.. lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I don't know.. That reminds me of Jeanette's Cottage Cheese._

 





 Thanks Nat for reminding me too!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






 Thanks Nat for reminding me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hehe.. Do you like it though?  Not the Cottage Cheese, but the eye pencil.


----------



## Lucas123 (Sep 2, 2009)

Two e/s palettes
One blush palette
217 brush
187 brush
Woodwinked e/s
Tempting e/s
Espresso e/s
Wedge e/s
Typhology e/s
Groundwork Paint Pot
Fluid line in DownBrown
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium Dark
MSF in So Ceylon
Blankety Lipstick
Frekletone Lipstick


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lucas are \you in Melb? I'm trying to get medium dark MSF for my pal but the pro store was out and so was Highpoint? What do you think of Blankety l/s? I was thinking about getting it for my kit


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hehe.. Do you like it though?  Not the Cottage Cheese, but the eye pencil._

 
I haven't used it yet.. the name just freaks me out too much.


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 2, 2009)

latest haulage:

Full jar of Lily White pigment from Ebay (yep, I've gone over it and checked it's genuine)

But it's not actually for me... it will have a nice cosy home in my MA's traincase as of tomorrow


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I haven't used it yet.. the name just freaks me out too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Oops. If I were you, I would blame in on Rockin - she started it first


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_latest haulage:

Full jar of Lily White pigment from Ebay (yep, I've gone over it and checked it's genuine)

But it's not actually for me... it will have a nice cosy home in my MA's traincase as of tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wonder who _that's _for.....?


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I wonder who that's for.....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha yes that would be for Tess... I pressed her a pan of lily white pigment a couple of months ago and I think she's almost hit pan already lol


----------



## myystiqueen (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I've been trawling for MUFE swatches too heheh. Otherwise I'll go to IMATS and just want to buy everything!_

 
well done, michelle... now me wants some MUFE shadows as well...
it's a good thing that you're myy "official CP girl" so i can just give you the list of what i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




give me some times to browse through nat's swatches ^^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I haz a black box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And in it was:

Photo Realism quad
Notoriety quad
In The Gallery quad
Personal Taste l/g
Crest The Wave e/s
One-Off e/s
Rated "R" e/s
Grand Entrance e/s
Fashion e/s
Strike A Pose e/s
Style Snob e/s






I cant wait to use those quads!!!_

 
nice nice nice nice nice haul ^^
i wanna get crest the wave and off the page once they hit the store - and i have no idea when they do cause i'd been away from specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some of myy recent haul:
NARS Sin
NARS Lovejoy
Poison Pen (pan)
One-Off
Strike-A-Pose
Angel l/s (B2M)
Grand Entrance
#242
2 random Coastal Scents lip brushes
CS Tapered Crease Brush (this is a backup coz literally speaking, this is myy HG crease brush) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and still waiting for myy CP package to come!! i haven't even got myy CC and LTL stuffs


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 3, 2009)

Haha anytime Dea, write me up a list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am taking an almost empty suitcase LOL. I always find myself taking so many clothes and wearing barely any of them so this time I will pack smart and leave room for haulage


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Haha anytime Dea, write me up a list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am taking an almost empty suitcase LOL. I always find myself taking so many clothes and wearing barely any of them so this time I will pack smart and leave room for haulage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was going to say, gee.. you are talking as if you are going for an extended trip, but then I realised - you are!!  Do you have a room for a traincase in your suitcase?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 3, 2009)

I probably should bring one LOL


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 3, 2009)

I had a visit from MUFE fairy this morning and she left me:

A small bottle of Mist & Fix
7N brush
3N brush

Thanks fairy. I know I have been a good girl.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 3, 2009)

I received a very excting parcel today for the gorgeous Mrs May who was sending me a coulpe of blue pigment samples and a few extras she thought I would like. Well a few in my world is about 2-3 but to my surprise and delight Jen had sent me 17 samples!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 I don't know where to so many pretty colours and... wow... awwww, eek!! WOW... drool..... I'm having pretty makeups overload!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jen you are toooooo kind these are fantastic!!!  THANK YOU


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats awesome Robyn!!! And Jen - you're a fabulous lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the way our aussie girls here get on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a fairy visit this morning too! My Colour Matters arrived with a backup Night Manoeuvres! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to my lovely US lady, thank-you!!!


----------



## tana2210 (Sep 4, 2009)

baby haul today i got a sample of mufe hd 115 foundation... i have been looking at this becaus emy nw20 has become way to dark and  nw15 is not much better... however the mufe 115 stillll seems a tad to dark.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any grls have a rec for a foundation for waaaaaaaay pale skin with red (very red) undertones


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure if you have looked st Shiseido?? They have a GREAT range for pale girls - I use an I40 in Shiseido, which in winter is too dark and I'm really pale too, but theres an I20 as well which is even paler. They have a nice match for yellow and red undertones in all colour ranges, might be worth checking them out


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 4, 2009)

Try MUFE 110... if this is too dark, don't bother with MUFE 107 - it's seriously pink and I highly doubt there is anyone on this planet with a skintone to match! Heheh.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 5, 2009)

Where are we all hauling our NYX from ladies? I've never really looked at this brand TBH, but have been trawling through the NYX swatch thread and was suitably impressed!!! I'm after some glosses


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 5, 2009)

I usually buy NYX from cherry culture. The glosses are good but the lippies are better, especially the black label. Diva, Milan and heiress are definitely worth checking out for pinky nudes.

What colours are you after in the glosses? I've got a heap here that I've swatched but don't use.. I like my plushglasses better


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 5, 2009)

oooh, I am really after one of the lippies - Thalia I think it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These are the glosses I'm really interested in ~

 Honey
Sorbet
Baby Pink
Whipped
Real Nude
Kiss

Also maybe Golden Red, Shiny Ice and Very Clear


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I received a very excting parcel today for the gorgeous Mrs May who was sending me a coulpe of blue pigment samples and a few extras she thought I would like. Well a few in my world is about 2-3 but to my surprise and delight Jen had sent me 17 samples!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 I don't know where to so many pretty colours and... wow... awwww, eek!! WOW... drool..... I'm having pretty makeups overload!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jen you are toooooo kind these are fantastic!!! THANK YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're very welcome my dear - like I said... sharing is caring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried to pick colours based on previous posts that you had done in the "what are you wearing" thread which is why there was a heap of neutral-ish colours in there


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 5, 2009)

^ I love them and can't wait to play!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_oooh, I am really after one of the lippies - Thalia I think it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are the glosses I'm really interested in ~

 Honey
Sorbet
Baby Pink
Whipped
Real Nude
Kiss

Also maybe Golden Red, Shiny Ice and Very Clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ooh some nice choices there! Kiss is my favourite, the only one I use all the time but I can't find it! Time to buy another me thinks. It's a peachy/pinky/beigey nude that looks totally natural.

Thalia was gorgeous but looked muddy to me so I sold it on, I'm thinking of getting Circe as that looks like a gorgeous nude.

Baby Pink, Whipped and Real Nude are also gorgeous IRL but Honey I haven't seen. I've bought just about every colour as I used to sell a lot on ebay, but I haven't had time to lately.

Okay so I can help you out with Sorbet, Very Clear and some other pink nudes you might like- 
mauve
ballerina pink
strawberry (looks bright but goes on sheer) 
pinky natural
pink
doll pink (OMG barbie bright but blots down to pretty fuschia) 

and I've also got two darker colours that weren't what I was expecting 
Amethyst
Frosted Plum

LMK which ones (or all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) you want and I'll send them up to you! Anyone else is free to the ones Panda doesn't want, I want to find these guys a good home.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ty so much Sal!!!! I might pass on Amethyst, Pinky Natural & Doll Pink, (still have Petite Indulgence which is bright fuchsia enough for me...LOLOL!) but I would def love the others please!!! 
I feel bad just taking them off your hands though and I still have your addy, soooo take a peek at my swaplist and I'll send you something back for them


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 5, 2009)

^^ ha ha no, this is a thankyou for the extras you sent me!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 5, 2009)

You're too sweet, ty so much!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL no worries, I'll send them out Tuesday!

I just had a peek at Cherry culture and round lippies are $1.75! I just made a huge order


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 5, 2009)

I was tempted to get a few lippies from there myself, buuuut the only one I really want is Thalia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great prices though!!! I also liked the look of Power - do you know how it compares to Lavender Whip??


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 5, 2009)

hmm well I haven't seen Power in person, but it looks pinker than lavender whip, which is probably a good thing as lavender whip is a bit hard to work with IMO


----------



## myystiqueen (Sep 6, 2009)

just got back from DJs and got myyself two of the shadows from the MAC collection :
*- crest the wave
- off the page*

not sure where they will put up those stands tomorrow since there were like about 4 of em...
i'll probably go to PRO store and check out the technakohls cause i was in a rush...

have never tried mac pencils so inputs are more than welcome..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought it was only coming out tomorrow! Well done


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_just got back from DJs and got myyself two of the shadows from the MAC collection :
*- crest the wave*
*- off the page*

not sure where they will put up those stands tomorrow since there were like about 4 of em...
i'll probably go to PRO store and check out the technakohls cause i was in a rush...

*have never tried mac pencils so inputs are more than welcome*.._

 
Not as good as they could be tbh.... I prefer my Lancome pencils and honestly, even some of the local cheapies are better than the MAC one. MAC has a bigger colour selection, and I bought Colour Matters myself, but the payoff isnt great in any of my MAC pencils (and I have a few) and they usually need "setting" with a shadow. Otehrwise they fade or blur into a smudgey mess later. If Lancome made all the colours MAC did I'd never buy another MAC eye pencil/liner again


----------



## Bif (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_just got back from DJs and got myyself two of the shadows from the MAC collection :
*- crest the wave
- off the page*

not sure where they will put up those stands tomorrow since there were like about 4 of em...
i'll probably go to PRO store and check out the technakohls cause i was in a rush...

have never tried mac pencils so inputs are more than welcome.._

 
   I was able to snag some of the liners yesterday (Love my MAC MAs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and got:

Obviously Orange
Artistic License
Full of Fuchsia

I would have picked up the green too, but funds wouldn't allow it. I used Artistic License today at 1pm on my lower lash line under a neutral eye. I LOVE that pop of colour. The liner has faded a tiny bit, I can only tell when I get very close to the mirror and look. But for the most part it has stayed put very well. (It is 7:30pm now). 

It was easy to apply but not the smoothest thing ever (not that it is rough, it just isn't buttery), and I did go over the line 3 times to really build up the colour. 

I also picked up:

Push the Edge
Cocomotion 
Reflects Rust
Reflects Copper
Gloss Texture 

On reflection I should have waited to get the Reflects as I am going to Seattle in January and they are permanent at Pro stores, but I had forgotten about that. I could have picked up the green liner and Brash and Bold. Oh well, I still love them and can't wait to use them.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 7, 2009)

I had quite a hauling day today thanks to my adorable BF having a win at the casino and another lovely spektrette!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked up from DJ's on the way home from uni-

Shale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 this is wonderful! Omg i'm in love
Sketch- I was worried that I had a dupe of thise already in the coastal scents palette. Thankfully I swatched them next to each other and they're nothing alike.. phew!
Painterly p/p- which actually turned out to be bare study but I didn't realise til I got on the train. d'oh!

Then when I got home a package was waiting for me from one of the lovely ladies here!
She had made me a little quad with Yoghurt, Circa Plum and I think it was Deep Purple? piggies.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This beats the pants off my Shadowy Lady quad.
Soft and Gentle MSF (I'd had my heart set on this for ages)

and a lovely extra OPI in You don't know Jacques. Not a colour I would ever have picked but I put it on and it is SO gorgeous! Really stylish and it makes my pink fingers look less pudgey and weird.

I've had such an exciting afternoon I think I need a nap!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 7, 2009)

Got my MAC haul today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crest the wave e/s
Off the page e/s
Photo realism quad
New spirit l/g
On display l/g
Orange t/k


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ 
Then when I got home a package was waiting for me from one of the lovely ladies here!
She had made me a little quad with Yoghurt, Circa Plum and I think it was *Deep Purple*? !_

 






LOL - wish my hubby would have a win at the casino!!!! I would tear Paddington up in a heartbeat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOLOL!!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Not as good as they could be tbh.... I prefer my Lancome pencils and honestly, even some of the local cheapies are better than the MAC one. MAC has a bigger colour selection, and I bought Colour Matters myself, but the payoff isnt great in any of my MAC pencils (and I have a few) and they usually need "setting" with a shadow. Otehrwise they fade or blur into a smudgey mess later. If Lancome made all the colours MAC did I'd never buy another MAC eye pencil/liner again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oo thanks for the info... gotta give it a miss then ^^

and i FINALLY got myy package yesterday!!! thanks to prettiest girl in the world, MICH!!

- Sunny By Nature MSF
- Warm Blend MSF
- Smoke & Diamonds
- Rated R
- Violet Trance
- Photo Realism Quad
- Heritage Rouge Pigment
- UD Deluxe Shadow Box
- UD 24/7 Liners in Yeyo, Bourbon, Zero and Covet



within a week, i've collected 2 B2Ms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't know what's going to happen if i'm going to IMATS...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 8, 2009)

Come to IMATS!!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 8, 2009)

Picked up the #47 lash from Flirt with Fall - woohoo! So long, wispy and purrdy!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Sep 8, 2009)

I got some new OPI polishes in the post today - thanks a BUNCH Jan! That totally made my morning. I'm sitting here now debating whether to do my nails or think about dinner prep first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also picked up some new lashes today, the #20s from MAC. I've never used half-lashes before, does anyone have suggestions/warnings for me before I do?


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ the #20's are my FAVOURITE lash!!

Just make sure you bend them a little bit to make them more supple before applying them


----------



## Brie (Sep 8, 2009)

I caved and ordered a sigma Brush set, really for that price I thought i might as well try them.

Oh and i was just looking at that new Napoleon Perdis

i really want that too


----------



## Pinupsundae (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ the #20's are my FAVOURITE lash!!

Just make sure you bend them a little bit to make them more supple before applying them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the tip, will definitely do that. I'll be wearing them out to a 50s themed formal event so I want to make sure I get them right. Also gives me an excuse to peruse some more make-up/tutorials for the theme!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ Sigma brushes are awesome! They're not exactly like MAC but very good quality all the same.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 8, 2009)

Triple Fusion and Humid - ty Sal, I luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve them!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 9, 2009)

Ha ha glad you likey! Next package is on it's way, I popped in my backup of NYX's root beer e/s, I think you'll like that too


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 9, 2009)

Awww such nice <3 in here!


----------



## tana2210 (Sep 9, 2009)

ACW has lollipop loving atm if anyone is interested, ive grabbed two backups


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 9, 2009)

Just a small haul for me:
Dior Designer quint in Green (Asia exclusive)
MUFE brush N8
MUFE HD concealer #325

MUFE brush ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 10, 2009)

I went to Myer sydney today to ask for a pigment sample and they denied me!


----------



## Tracey82 (Sep 10, 2009)

Any lovely ladies got some samples of paint pots they are willing to sell.  I have not tried this product yet and would like to see what it is like before committing to buy a whole paint pot.  Thanks heaps


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 10, 2009)

Ha ha enchantin' I didn't know you could even ask for them! Wow give me a little of everything please!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I went to Myer sydney today to ask for a pigment sample and they denied me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? Way to promote the product Myer Sydney! Boooooo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ask for them all the time and have *never* been denied. You should have dumped a bunch into your hand to "sample" and then ran off to find a baggie haha.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 10, 2009)

So true, Bibi! I totally nicely asked if "by any chance" do they give out pigment samples? And she was all like "No. We only give out foundation samples." and I was like "oh okay well thanks!". Pfft @ Sydney. If I was in Melbourne anyone would've given me one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sal: Yeah for sure, they normally very happily give out samples of everything that can be shoved in a sample jar!! My fave MUA at Chadstone scraped me half a creme blush into a sample pot coz it was discontinued and I couldnt buy it anywhere, lol! Oh, and Kira gives me samples of skin stuff all the time, I have heaps of pots of studio moisture cream, microfine refinisher, strobe cream etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Usually they want to a) promote the product, and b) let you try it to see if it's for you before you end up spending money on something you don't even like!

I'll stop ranting now. I'm wandering if I should bother trying the Paddington store, I really want a sample of push the edge and heritage rouge coz I'll seriously never finish an entire pot of it.


----------



## Brie (Sep 10, 2009)

I just quickly went to the shops last night to go and take advantage of Kmarts buy 2 get one free in the cosmetics department. But i stopped by the wharehouse Pharmacy first and ended up getting the Revlon Foundation and powder there for only 19.95 each (cheaper than the 36 at kmart).

Then i went to groove to buy a cheap silver glitter for a tutorial and they had this huge stand of most the NYX products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt get any because i was feeling sick and just wanted to get home but I can't wait to go back!!!

Oh and i also bought Lucas Paw paw ointment and stocked up on sponges again. Nothing too exciting


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow! I have always wanted to try the skin care but I feel safe with my dermalogica.. guess I can sample it! I feel weird about asking for free stuff though so I'd probably only do it when I'm actually buying other stuff.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea MAC gave out samples of anything! I think I'd still be too shy to ask most of the time though haha!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 11, 2009)

When you get to know a MUA they seem to offer from what I've experienced lol! When I first started talking to Kira about my stupid dry skin problems she said "Okay try this and this and this and this" and just loaded me up with sample pots of various things to try solve the problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's what the tester bottles are there for, after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't see any difference between swatching stuff on your hand or taking a tiny sample home for later use, they both serve the same purpose.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 11, 2009)

I am sooooo annoyed with myself!! >.<

My latest haul? 3 x Prep n prime line filler.

Yep line filler. Not Refined zone, which is what I had MEANT to get. the problem is, I can't remember if i asked her for refined zone, which is what I WANTED and she gave me the wrong thing, or line filler (because that's what i use refined zone for!)

ugh.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm so excited!! Finally some haulage for meeeeeee >_< It's been a long time coming, my CP lovely was on holiday for a bit. Here's what I got today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





From All Cosmetics Wholesale:
- Waternymph e/s (From the Lure collection)
- Lancome Juicy Tube in "Sweet Eclair"

From Earthen Glow Minerals:
- 20 mineral pigment samples
- 5 mineral foundation samples
- Eyebrow Cream - a waxy brow filler in a little pot. Cute!

From Mac:
- Photorealism Quad
- Colour Matters technakohl
- Artistic License technakohl
- Full of Fuchsia technakohl
- Off the Page e/s
- Purple Shower e/s
- Unbasic White e/s
- Style Snob e/s
- Push the Edge pigment
- Brash + Bold pigment
- Spiked Brow Pencil


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi girls and guys, here is my latest MAC haul.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went a little crazy last week and ordered a heap of pigments and so on. I also grabed S&D e/s and Crystal Avalanche e/s at MAC Myer Centre Brisbane. I had also bought Solar White e/s thru ebay, they have always been authentique before so I hope for the best.

It was like x-mas when I finally recieved the following today, from MakeupGeek.
*Mac Sample pots in:*
Pro Clear Blue Sky (reorder)
Pro Pure White
Pro Marine Ultra
Pro Gold (reorder)
Pro Reflects Turquatic
Pro Heritage Rouge
Pro Reflects Antique Gold
Reflects Transparent Teal
Reflects Fushia
Reflects Purple Duo
Bell Bottom Blue (reorder)
Deep Blue Green (reorder)
Copper Sparkle
Mutiny (reorder)
Mauvement
Cornflower
Teal
*Paint Pot samples:*
Delft
Artifact
Bare Study
Constructivist

From Shopcraze
*Mac Sample pots :*
Violet
Steel Blue
Nocturnal Plum(reorder)
Grape
Melon (reorder)
Push The edge
Brash & Bold

6 NYX loose pearl shadows

I also had arranged for 3 x 12 magnetic empty palettes from Coastal Scents

I had to reorder so many of my pigments as me sister turned up and saw my stach and convinced me to giver her a few of my samples. I will make sure the new ones are hidden next time she shows up. 

I have to go and play now.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 16, 2009)

super small haul today- Painterly p/p and studio finish concealer.

I'm a bit concerned though cos the MA matched me to NW25 in store and it looked okay, but now that I have it home it looks SO dark in the pan. I wonder if that's b/c it's a NW, not an NC like I'm used to? must investigate.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 21, 2009)

Small haul today but my first one from ACW and I'm pretty impressed, I only ordered it last Monday and it was delivered today!

Femmi Fi e/s x 2 (backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Sea & Sky MES
Shore Leave e/s (for a friend)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ I love ACW


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 21, 2009)

Me too now! I didn't expect to get the stuff so fast and they were spot on with postage and have heaps of stuff on the site. I'm a happy girl today!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2009)

I hauled and hauled, but my brain is fried from 14 days of lack of sleep and rest.  I even had a CP box sitting at work, unopened and unused for a week, which is totally crazy (totally not me!).  Anyhoo.. my haul list to come later.  *Happy Birthday tomorrow Robyn!!*
Any plans for a birthday haul?


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's like I got an early Birthday pressie today with my ACW delivery, I love Sea & Sky and I can't wait to wear it. I've pretty much told everyone to get me Myer vouchers so I can buy makeups so we'll see how much $$ I get. I definately want to get Margin blush and the exfoliator and I might go check out the Dior counter to try out that new foundation???

Why aren't you sleeping Nat???


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah Sea & Sky is pretty.. I love wearing it during summer! I actually love last year's MES than this year's bunch.
Dior Nude foundation?  Should wait for their Gift with Purchase time, because they give out great stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remember I told you I was hosting two weeks class with an international teacher?  That finished 12am-1am every night and 4:30am on the last day..


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah I remember I just lost my time bearing cos I haven't been on here for a while. How did the classes go? Why such late finishes? It's nice to see you're still alive.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha yeah.. I lost weight, hubby lost weight, but we are gaining it back really fast!  Have you been really busy too?  How was the Lancome thing?
We had so much to learn and the machine a.k.a. the teacher kept going till 1am!  You can see some of students work on Facebook.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ I saw the cool heads they looked great!!

Yeah I've been flat out at work and just heaps on at night sometimes too. been doing more clients which is great. The Lancome make over was really cool, I loved Micheal and he did a brilliant job just can't get over how expensive Lancome is, it made MAC look reasonable.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 22, 2009)

aww the gang's all here.. welcome back everybody! I've missed you!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah sorry I've been playing the part of the lurker for the last few weeks


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah I have to apologize... I've been MIA for a while now due to work and home committments... soooo much going on I've barely been able to keep up with regular life let alone Specktra!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 22, 2009)

Oooo Happy Birthday for tomoz Robyn!! Hope you get heaps of gift cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so nice having all of you MIA's back with us. It was getting too quiet around here and everyone knows that the Aus forum is where the action is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I've been doing some major damage lately.... 

Today I got a parcel for Beauty Habit yayyyy! Inside was:

*Embryolisse La-Lait Cream *
*Tokyo Milk Bon-Bon Lip Balm in "Candied Violette" 
The Lip Scrub by Sara Happ in "Vanilla Bean"*

And this weekend I went to Lush to get a few things:

*Spice Curls Soap* - OMG this stuff is incredible. 
*Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter* - Smells amazing if you love lemony stuff like me >_< You can use it on your footsies or anywhere else, not just your cuitcles. 

And from Kit:

*L'annine Hand and Body Cream* in Jasmine - new fragrance!
*2 x Kit nail polishes* - one is turquoise and one purple.
*Mario Bedescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel

*Yesterday I ordered an umbrella I have been wanting for ages. I kind of have a thing for umbrella's lol... I can't stop buying them. Anyways this particular one has a handle that looks like a Katana and a strap so you can wear it on your back! Amazing.

And hopefully my Style Black haulage will be arriving in the next week or two. I cannot contain my excitement over this collection.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ I saw the cool heads they looked great!!

Yeah I've been flat out at work and just heaps on at night sometimes too. been doing more clients which is great. The Lancome make over was really cool, I loved Micheal and he did a brilliant job just can't get over how expensive Lancome is, it made MAC look reasonable._

 
Thanks!!  Yeah, Lancome is expensive so as Dior - I am crazy about them!!.. I am planning to get 2-3 quints, then stop buying eyeshadows for awhile. 

I am actually trying to save up and buy a wallet.. I lost my $800 wallet last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and need to buy a replacement. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you really need an $800 wallet?  hehehe. I vote for buying a $100 wallet and spending $700 on makeup


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Do you really need an $800 wallet?  hehehe. I vote for buying a $100 wallet and spending $700 on makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I do!
Do you really need $100000 BMW? No, but people still do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I already have so much makeup, I don't want to spent $700 worth of stuff and have them sitting there.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 22, 2009)

I dunno about the beemer, I have a prelude thats barely worth $10k anymore LOL. As long as my car gets me where I need to go, I don't care hehehe.

I guess if you have too much make up.. I do too.. but it's my hobby and that's the story I'm sticking to!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ No, I was merely trying to point out that people have different priorities.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 22, 2009)

In that case I suspect my only priority is make up haha!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd want the fancy car and the makeup, what can I say I'm an opportunist


----------



## astarael7 (Sep 23, 2009)

my teeny tiny haul for today was a paint pot in painterly lol


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 23, 2009)

Robyn, what did you get for your birthday?


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Robyn, what did you get for your birthday?_

 
I got what I asked for, vouchers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So on Sunday I'm going to do a spot shopping and visit Miss Sal while I'm there! I'm tossing up on getting some e/s from Inglot where I think I can get 5 colours for $50?? Or going all MAC? Dunno yet but I'll decide on the day


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ It used to be 5 pan palette for $45, not sure now tho!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Sep 24, 2009)

Yup, the single shadows should all be $10 each to clear out for the new formula coming in a couple of months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're pretty decent in my opinion!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 24, 2009)

^^Are you talking about the small ones or the big ones? (I was talking about the small pans, you can only get them in palettes of 3 or 5)


----------



## Pinupsundae (Sep 24, 2009)

Ah, no I'm talking about the bigger single pans. You're right though, you can get the palettes for $45.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 24, 2009)

Cool, so the new formula is replacing the big single pots? I'm still trying to figure out what's new. They've been telling me for months that there will be a whole new range of single pots which is why they were selling off the old ones for $10.. but they aren't replacing the small pans? So confused lol!!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I asked one of the girls the other day and what I -believe- is happening is they are replacing the whole single pot range as well as introducing a new type of palette. If you look at the Inglot shadow reviews on MUA quite a few overseas girls mention that they've now got all these new shapes and sizes etc. that fit differently into the palettes. Yet, you're right, they've been 'clearing out' for months, so you'd hope they'd get the new shadows in soon...


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 25, 2009)

^^ Yeah that's what I was raving about in the 'What are you wearing today thread'. The new lines are out in my Inglots and they're fab!! They come in square or round pans to fit a variety of palettes. I'm going there on Sunday so I'll see if I can gee a price list or something. You can still get the round 3 & 5 palettes but I'm sure how much the 5 is but the 3 was $35


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 25, 2009)

^^ Yeah see, that sounds like their original line? Like, they always had those round pans on display so I didn't think it was new? Are there extra shades now or something?


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 27, 2009)

Went shopping today at Highpoint to pick up a few makeups, sorry Sal I didn't come see you! I was there in the morning and went past your shop but didn't see you, I thought maybe you weren't on til later. We'll have to actually plan a coffee me thinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So the haul today, not too big but very happy

Margin blush
Contrast e/s
Copperplate e/s
Microfine refinisher (love this stuff)
5 e/s palette from Inglot ($50 for 5 of the square pans which I got, $45 if you go round)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 27, 2009)

That's okay hun! I didn't start til 12, but thought maybe you had come past when we were busy and I'd missed you.

Nice hauling! I've been thinking about getting copperplate for ages, will look forward to some looks.. hint hint..


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 28, 2009)

I really like Copperplate and hadn't noticed it before. It's a great crease colour and good if you've got allot of shimmer in a look and want to tone it down. I think I'll pair it up with Seedling next cos it has a tendancy to change appearance depending on what you pair it with


----------



## Tracey82 (Sep 28, 2009)

On Friday I got a Rose is a Rose quad from a lovely Specktra lady.  Have been lemming this for ages and was not disappointed, very happy, my first quad yay!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 28, 2009)

Noice one Tracey!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a package coming next week.. My last big haul!  I know.. that's what I have been saying since HK collection lol.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Koh Gen Do foundation samples
Cinema Secrets foundation palettes
Cinema Secrets brush cleanser
Heated Lash Curler
MUFE six shadows and two free palettes
MAC brush belt
Clear brow gel
Zoom Fast Black Lash
Shu Uemura waterproof volume mascara
MUFE brushes and stuff from NYC
Traincase
Mascara and lip product disposable applicators - thanks Michelle!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2009)

You're welcome sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How'd you get 2 free palettes?


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 29, 2009)

Robyn I've got Seedling here that I havent used and am waiting to depot - what do you like to pair it with most for brown eyed girls?

I'm still waiting for Inglot to restock, there was a gorgeous lime/chartreuse shadow (tester) there, it was a large one, that I want desperately, but they didnt have any available


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're welcome sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How'd you get 2 free palettes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Sephora has a free palette deal for the purchase of three shadows. 
I don't like their palettes though!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2009)

is it MUFE palette or sephora one??


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

MUFE palette of course.  Have a look at shadows under MUFE section and you can see the deal.  The palette is nicer quality than MAC, but I love their magnetized individual pots.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2009)

Haha the reason I asked is coz I imagined these MUFE palettes to be made of gold given how expensive they are!! When you get them you'll have to show me what they look like hehehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ I have one at home! Come over!!


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 29, 2009)

so do you ladies think that I might be able to post in here on Friday about "haulage" when I pick up the house keys??


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ Well, I kinda did, when I moved into our apartment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy birthday tomorrow Jen!  So are you going to have a big 21st party?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday ^^


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Well, I kinda did, when I moved into our apartment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy birthday tomorrow Jen! So are you going to have a big 21st party? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Happy Birthday ^^_

 
Thanks Ladies!

No Nat, I'm not having a big 21st party lol... however in 4 weeks time (halloween) we will be having a big party for hubby's 30th!


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 29, 2009)

Picked up 'Hug Me'... I know it's a lustre and apparently I hate lustres, but I need a nude for my kit. All my fave nudes are freakin LE, which makes it hard for brides to purchase for retouching. GRR.

Dammit. I need a hug now, come to think of it.

Robyn, saw that you picked up Margin. I love Margin, but I find I need a light hand with it because it's so pigmented and shimmery.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Robyn I've got Seedling here that I havent used and am waiting to depot - what do you like to pair it with most for brown eyed girls?

I'm still waiting for Inglot to restock, there was a gorgeous lime/chartreuse shadow (tester) there, it was a large one, that I want desperately, but they didnt have any available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

To be honest I haven't used it allot, mostly as a brow filler, I notice though that if you put it with browns it looks more brown, but if you put it with greys it looks more grey?? I think it's a good crease colour or if you use it on the lids it would need something more dominant/vibrant to bring it out. HTH! Oh did you get the number of the Inglot colour you wanted? I could check if the one near me has it and pick it up for you?

Happy Birthday Jen!!! 21 woohoo!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Picked up 'Hug Me'... I know it's a lustre and apparently I hate lustres, but I need a nude for my kit. All my fave nudes are freakin LE, which makes it hard for brides to purchase for retouching. GRR.

Dammit. I need a hug now, come to think of it.

Robyn, saw that you picked up Margin. I love Margin, but I find I need a light hand with it because it's so pigmented and shimmery._

 
Agreed with Margin!! I'm going to have to get a no shimmer highlight to go with it otherwise I resemble a disco ball, but I do love the colour. 

Have you thought of High Tea l/s for your kit? It works on everyone I put it on, 3 of my clients went and bought it after I put it on them and it's not LE


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

My traincase just arrived! Woot!!  Now I want to go home and fill that up!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 29, 2009)

^^Could you fit your collection in just one??


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ lol.. it is quite big.. and it is not for my collections!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ So what are you going to put in it and when can we see pics???


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 30, 2009)

I got this from the bay:
LRG BLACK w/Silver MAKEUP BEAUTY BOX -MAKE-UP CASE BB1 - eBay, Cases, Makeup, Beauty, Health. (end time 02-Oct-09 21:11:16 AEST)

Robyn, I have been gathering up stuff for a kit and they will all go in there


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 30, 2009)

^^ Ill have to have a look at home, the fun police here at work have blocked ebay


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 30, 2009)

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/6/2/1...2894018_tp.jpg
Would this help?  
Hubby is annoying. He said he saw the same one at Reject Shop for $20. NOT


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 30, 2009)

^^ Yup saw it, it looks nice and deep! I've already outgrown mine and have moved onto a suit case and zip lock bags. So much easier to carry to jobs, I just wheel it around.

$20 pfft!! Probably half the size with girly flowers on it and makeup for 6 years olds inside


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Yup saw it, it looks nice and deep! I've already outgrown mine and have moved onto a suit case and zip lock bags. So much easier to carry to jobs, I just wheel it around.

$20 pfft!! Probably half the size with girly flowers on it and makeup for 6 years olds inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How big is your traincase? Did it come with your course kit?
Yeah that ebay store has the trolly one as well and it looks massive!  The postage was only $6 too for such a big box.

Haha..I agree.. It probably comes with an alphabet sticker set that you can paste your name on. Damn (not)


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 30, 2009)

my haul for today:

4x flower arrangements delivered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Intriguing Scarlet eyeshadow palette (THANK YOU NAT!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Canon Ixus 120 IS camera (thank you hubby - hopefully you girls will get more pics now as this camera is tiny!)

Peters of Kensington $100 gift card

$50 cash

Lunch bought for me

That's it so far lol.


----------



## Tracey82 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi just wondering if anyone can do a CP for me from Inglot?  I have a little bit of feedback, am reliable and honest.  Thanks


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 30, 2009)

Jen isnt it your B'day today? There are a few October born ladies among us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe Happy Birthday Hunny!!!! Hope you had a really great day!!! 


Number? Is there supposed to be one Robyn? LOLOL - you know I didnt even look!!! It was a large shadow, matte, and vibrant chartruese and I fell in love, and then was heartbroken because there were no available for sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I played with the tester and little and that made me feel a bit better...LOL!!!

Thanks for the tips on Seedling, I'm loving the look of it, just havent had a chance to play yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love greys so I'm thinking thats prob what I will go with first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wooooo, Nat, that traincase is great!!! I want one, hang on, was there a pink one on her other listings?


----------



## Brie (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How big is your traincase? Did it come with your course kit?
Yeah that ebay store has the trolly one as well and it looks massive!  The postage was only $6 too for such a big box.

Haha..I agree.. It probably comes with an alphabet sticker set that you can paste your name on. Damn (not)_

 

Yeah you have to remeber how men see things and how we see things.

I was at hair warehouse the otherday and my bf was like they are all the same just get this one........ Well it was a blonding shampoo, I'm very red lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Wooooo, Nat, that traincase is great!!! I want one, hang on, was there a pink one on her other listings? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I think so!!  I played with it yesterday and it is great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wish MAC had the HK one!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 
_Yeah you have to remeber how men see things and how we see things.

I was at hair warehouse the otherday and my bf was like they are all the same just get this one........ Well it was a blonding shampoo, I'm very red lol!_

 
 So true. But then I have the same problem with the tools. I hate when someone asks me to pass '&%&'$' tool, because I just have no idea. All I know is hammer lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How big is your traincase? Did it come with your course kit?
Yeah that ebay store has the trolly one as well and it looks massive! The postage was only $6 too for such a big box._

 
I bought my train case seperate off a website I wouldn't rec. It's probably a little smaller than yours. I don't have another train case I literally use an actual suitcase and seperate my stuff into zip locks bags. My MAC MUA gave me the idea and it's so much easier!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Number? Is there supposed to be one Robyn? LOLOL - you know I didnt even look!!! It was a large shadow, matte, and vibrant chartruese and I fell in love, and then was heartbroken because there were no available for sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I played with the tester and little and that made me feel a bit better...LOL!!!_

 
If you go back there you can lift the tester out of the dispay and underneath it will have a number on it. If you get the number send it to me and I'll see if I can pick one up for you


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Not a haulage, but today I got a Graftobian palette for my kit (hoping to start freelancing soon!).

Anyone used Graftobian? 

(I want to say hi to everyone too - been so busy I haven't been here in while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I bought my train case seperate off a website I wouldn't rec. It's probably a little smaller than yours. I don't have another train case I literally use an actual suitcase and seperate my stuff into zip locks bags. My MAC MUA gave me the idea and it's so much easier!_

 
 Okay, thanks to you and Ali, I sold my traincase to my bff lol.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 
_Not a haulage, but today I got a Graftobian palette for my kit (hoping to start freelancing soon!).

Anyone used Graftobian? 

(I want to say hi to everyone too - been so busy I haven't been here in while  )._

 
 Hey pinkvanilla!!  I heard of Graftobian and saw good reviews about it. Let me know how you go!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 1, 2009)

My traincase was $20 from the Reject Shop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's the ugliest thing ever and snaps my fingers whenever I unlock it.

Loving the black case with the purple aluminium edges and how cute is the portable makeup stand the guy has for sale!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey pinkvanilla!! I heard of Graftobian and saw good reviews about it. Let me know how you go!_

 
thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing it today so I will see how it goes. Although I applied it with my Napoleon foundation brush, I don't think that was a good idea. I don't like the Napoleon brush


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_My traincase was $20 from the Reject Shop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*It's the ugliest thing ever and snaps my fingers whenever I unlock it.*

Loving the black case with the purple aluminium edges and how cute is the portable makeup stand the guy has for sale!_

 
Bahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nat you sold your train case already??? Did I read that right?


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ lol.. My friend needed one, so she bought it off me yesterday. Today I went and ordered the similar one with a handle and wheels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I don't like the wheels, I am blaming you and ALI!! Just kidding.


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ You'll like the wheels they just suck on stairs but then everything sux on stairs


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

I forgot that I used a wheelie tool box and a suitcase for craft shows before and they were great.  Oh my gosh, this Nobert movie is so distracting lol


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 2, 2009)

Small but very much appreciated haulage from MUA swap ~ all BNIB ~

Seedling
Charred
Pandamonium
Alum 
Cumulus

And other collaborative swaps ~
BNIB Spiced Chocolate quad (I am NOT trading this one off..... yet.....erm, ever, LOLOL!!)
Lucky Jade shadestick
GOSH Darling lippie
BNIB Fun N Games
BNIB Rated R
BNIB Fashion Groupie (x2)
Mothbrown, depot but will always welcome another one...LOL!
BNIB Fab blush


I've had a good month on MUA, I'll admit though that I actually partly wrecked my beautiful new blush. I spilled alcohol on the Fun N Games depotting it and it set like ROCK afterwards.... I had to take away the top couple of layers to get it normal again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So ladies, dont spill alcohol on BP blushes


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I've had a good month on MUA, *I'll admit though that I actually partly wrecked my beautiful new blush. I spilled alcohol on the Fun N Games depotting it and it set like ROCK afterwards.... I had to take away the top couple of layers to get it normal again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So ladies, dont spill alcohol on BP blushes*



_

 









Ohh.. I see a Fab blush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great haul! And you got both Alum and Cumulus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On the way to me are:
- Young Punk MES
- Cinderfella MES
- Blue Flame MES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Reflects Antique Gold g/l

And still:
- Photo Realism quad
- Push The Edge p/g
- Brash & Bold p/g
- Haunting e/s
Please.. dear mail.. its been over 6 weeks now.. please.. don't be lost.


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 4, 2009)

Awww, thanks hun!! I have a replacement Fun N Games coming though from a beautiful specktrette so I dont feel so bad now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, what can I say...LOL...I wont ever turn a swap request down for Fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope your parcel isnt lost too!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6 weeks is a long time, but I've had stuff turn up 5 months late so there is some hope still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just traded for a Photo Realism and Notoriety quads myself, they arent here yet, but I just have to see what the excitement is all about....LOL!!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 4, 2009)

my latest haulage : keys to my new house!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 4, 2009)

YAYAYAY!!!! Congrats Jen!!!! You must be so happy, I hope its everything you wanted


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Awww, thanks hun!! I have a replacement Fun N Games coming though from a beautiful specktrette so I dont feel so bad now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww yay for your replacement!
Fun & Games and me have a weird relationship. I love it.... in the pan but it doesn't want to come out with a good payoff with any brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_The Fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, what can I say...LOL...I wont ever turn a swap request down for Fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I hope your parcel isnt lost too!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6 weeks is a long time, but I've had stuff turn up 5 months late so there is some hope still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just traded for a Photo Realism and Notoriety quads myself, they arent here yet, but I just have to see what the excitement is all about....LOL!!_

 
Fff..fffffff.ff..five months? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_my latest haulage : keys to my new house!!!




_

 

















Congrats hun!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh Jeanette and Panda - I love Alum shadow!!

I was expecting to spend a lot at Shu, but I behaved..  I have my goal = Sephora F&F lol..

My little haul:
Shu Lash Repair
Shu Concealer pencil
Volcanic Ash Thermal mask
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.

VA stuff smell devine - can't wait to try them!!!


----------



## Mygreatlove (Oct 4, 2009)

My latest haul is in the mail and will be here Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anways I got:

Young Punk MES
Cinderfella MES
Guilt by Association MES
Blue Flame MES

Greasepaint sticks:
Black 
B
V

Feline Eye Pencil
Accentuate and Sculpt Duo
165 Brush
Amorous Dazzlecream


I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 4, 2009)

^^^Nat how much were the VAE and VATM?


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 4, 2009)

^^ they were $35 each


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 4, 2009)

I just returned from the Pro store with 2 B2M lippies. 

- Midnight Media
- Black Knight 

Goth Bibi is very pleased >_<

One of the greasepaint sticks was Sold Out already!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 4, 2009)

Ohhh so we CAN B2M for mattennes? Awesome, I didn't know that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the greasepaint sticks? I thought there was only one coming out with SB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have they released dsquared already??


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Ohhh so we CAN B2M for mattennes? Awesome, I didn't know that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the greasepaint sticks? I thought there was only one coming out with SB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have they released dsquared already??_

 
^Yes you can B2M for Mattenes. I B2M'd for all 7 of mine >_< And all I saw was a Sold Out sticker on something in a long black tube on the display 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just assumed it was the greasepaint... maybe it was something else in a tube lol...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 4, 2009)

^Oh no, I thought you meant there was more than one grease paint stick coz you said "one of" so I got confused!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^Oh no, I thought you meant there was more than one grease paint stick coz you said "one of" so I got confused!!_

 
Yeah I really thought there was more than one heheh. I guess I need to pay more attention eh?

*Just got an email from my CP! My Style Black Goodies are on ze wayyyyy along with Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Dragon"!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 4, 2009)

Heheheh you have been slack on your research my dear 

Yay!!! Mine and Robyn's goodies are going to be on the way within the next few days


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 4, 2009)

Yayyyyy my nail polish haul arrived!!! >_< Today is turning out to be great.

I got:

China Glaze Ruby Pumps
China Glaze Emerald Sparkle
China Glaze OMG
China Glaze White Out
China Glaze Rodeo Fanatic
China Glaze Liquid Leather
China Glaze Custom Kicks
China Glaze Sky High Tops
China Glaze In the Limelight
Essie Funky Limelight
Misa The Grass is Greener on My Side

I am very impressed with the speed of delivery and how well they polishes were packaged. I got them here: Trans Design, Inc.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 4, 2009)

^^Woot.. what a wonderful day-off Bibi. You get to stay home and receive all your goodies!!

I have a hard time staying awake after two days of 4 hours sleep and yesterday's shopping expedition.  Hope my strength 10/10 coffee works!!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ I was up at 5 for the gym this moring so I'm dead on my feet too.

I hope my MAC hasn't sold out of grease paint sticks that's what I want!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 5, 2009)

I want the skin care!!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2009)

Kudos for your dedication Robyn!! Ring up your store!!

Hehehe Mich.. Yeah VA stuff are great.. It was fun to see my face covered in black crap, but not fun cleaning the basin afterwards. Boo.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah I think I will try it in the shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How exciting! I could go get it from pro store after work but I'd prefer giving my sale to Kira and she isn't there on mondays.. I'll have to pop in tomorrow!

I also have enough empties for a second lippy but I don't know what to get - any ideas Nat??


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2009)

When you go there, can you ask Kira about Sculpting powder?  I was supposed to go there last Sat to check out, but did not have the time.  Good idea about using VA stuff in the shower. Would be scary to see the black water running tho lol.

Do you have Up the Amp?  I convinced my friend to buy it yesterday.. forgot how much I love it!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ What should I ask about the sculpting powder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Umm I don't have up the amp, it sounds bright!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ If it is any good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or am I better off using the darker powder. 
It looks fantastic with purple eye makeup.  Everytime I wear it, MUAs ask me what shade it is. I like it better than Violetta l/s.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 5, 2009)

Sure thing I'll ask! I think it might be a bit bright.. maybe I'll see if they have any LE lippies from M.A.C collection!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Mich!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haha.. she wears the brightest eye makeup, yet she doesn't like bright lips


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 5, 2009)

I know, they look funny on me!!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ I would love to see you with neutral eyes and bold lips!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 5, 2009)

Ha they look funny on me too Mich! I feel like everyone's staring so I must have something btwn my teeth


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ Same Sal! I don't know how to do good neutral eyes, Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You teach me and I'll do it hahah


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 5, 2009)

Checked out SB in person tonight OMG I cannot wait to get those MES!!!! picked up

Grease Paint Stick
VAE
VATM

Passed on the lippies for now, figure I'll be able to pick them up in the CC bin later and passed on Gilt By Association it was nice but I felt I had something similar.


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 5, 2009)

Can we B2M for SB lippies? Not sure about the packaging, is the tube plain??


----------



## Tracey82 (Oct 5, 2009)

Specrolite - Great to hear feedback about Transdesign, have been thinking about purchasing from there.  What was postage price like?  Can you put some swatches up because you have quite a few colours that I would like to order.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Oct 5, 2009)

Ugh tomorrow going to uni I'll have to stop by MAC and check out the new stuff. Could be dangerous, especially as I've got a big assignment due so I'm stressed, but I think I'll do a CP once I've tested them all out myself. Swatches are great, but I'm a very hands on person haha! 

Now, this is going to sound a bit stupid, but I wanted to know what you guys thought about these dark MES on smaller eyes. Whilst I'd be wearing them out for something more exciting I get the feeling that using them might make me look a bit...strangely eye-proportioned and I've noticed that in a few FOTDs. I love them and want to embrace them and the glitter and the glam...but I don't quite know how it'll work out. I know all the tips for making smaller eyes look bigger with neutrals/pale colours, but I'm wondering if you guys have any suggestions as to what to do with these MES to counteract that effect?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_When you go there, can you ask Kira about Sculpting powder?  I was supposed to go there last Sat to check out, but did not have the time.  Good idea about using VA stuff in the shower. Would be scary to see the black water running tho lol.

Do you have Up the Amp?  I convinced my friend to buy it yesterday.. forgot how much I love it!_

 
I just B2M'd for Black Knight and Up the Amp! How funny  I dont think its bright, I can't wait to wear it with Young Punk!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Checked out SB in person tonight OMG I cannot wait to get those MES!!!! picked up

Grease Paint Stick
VAE
VATM

Passed on the lippies for now, figure I'll be able to pick them up in the CC bin later and *passed on Gilt By Association it was nice but I felt I had something similar*._

 
Me 2, I thought it looked very similar to Mink & Sable e/s put over a black base.

I just ordered from MAC Pro:
Cinderfella, Young Punk, Blue Flame
Greasepaint Stick
Midnight Media
Blackfire g/g
Lip Erase in Pale (because the Dim that is coming out with DSquared is too dark for me! ohh the irony!)

Yesterday I picked up VAE & VATM because I feared they would be sold out  But the MAC in Myer here had sold out of Young Punk by 4pm yesterday!!

Im thinking should I get a backup of the greasepaint stick?? or hold out and see what the DSquared ones are like?


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_Now, this is going to sound a bit stupid, but I wanted to know what you guys thought about these dark MES on smaller eyes. Whilst I'd be wearing them out for something more exciting I get the feeling that using them might make me look a bit...strangely eye-proportioned and I've noticed that in a few FOTDs. I love them and want to embrace them and the glitter and the glam...but I don't quite know how it'll work out. I know all the tips for making smaller eyes look bigger with neutrals/pale colours, but I'm wondering if you guys have any suggestions as to what to do with these MES to counteract that effect?_

 
Ok so here's what I'd do, keep the MES to the outer v and outer lower lash line and use lighter colours on the lid, especially in the tear duct area. Think of it like this, dark colours like black are receding so they can make things look smaller and light colours amplify and make things look bigger/pushed out. If you keep most of the lid especially the inner 2/3 to something light and use the MES smoked upwards on the outer v you should get a wider/bigger eye effect.

HTH, it's hard to explain that!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 6, 2009)

Oooh don't get me started on small eyes!

I have never been able to get the light lid/dark crease thing to work on me as it makes my lids look puffy. So I wear dark colours on my lid all the time, but the secret is to take the colour up high enough that you can see it when your eyes are open, especially the outer V like Robyn said. It has the effect of bringing the eye upward and outward depending on what angle you take it at.

Check out what Asian makeup gurus do on YT, those girls rock the dark colours on small eyes!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 6, 2009)

Just got back from MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B2M'd for Black Knight and a nude called Jubilee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also picked up the Volcanic Ash exfoliator and mask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Nat, I asked Kira about the sculpting duo, she said she definitely thinks it's ace and that she uses it all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the one called accentuate and sculpt)


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 6, 2009)

Woot Mich, you got the VA stuff!!
Thanks so much for asking Kira about Sculpting powder.  I really don't need the duo, because I have so many highlighting products..  I will have to go and see her this Saturday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 6, 2009)

I got some lovely new things today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to thank the lovely lady here that sent me the Inglot matte chartruese e/s that I was lemming so badly!!!! Its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Thank-you!!

I also got in a swap/s ~
Fun N Games (to replace the one I wrecked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Moon River
NP Light Diffusing Foundation Look 1
Lychee Luxe


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tracey82* 

 
_Spectrolite - Great to hear feedback about Transdesign, have been thinking about purchasing from there.  What was postage price like?  Can you put some swatches up because you have quite a few colours that I would like to order._

 
I paid $37 for shipping and I think it was First Class Mail. In the shipping options it said that First Class could take from 10-30 days so when the parcel arrived in 7 days I was super impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything was well packed too so no breakages.

I tried to take some photos just then but the lighting in here is not that great. I recommend that you visit Scrangie.com and have a look at her swatches because they are awesome!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok so here's what I'd do, keep the MES to the outer v and outer lower lash line and use lighter colours on the lid, especially in the tear duct area. Think of it like this, dark colours like black are receding so they can make things look smaller and light colours amplify and make things look bigger/pushed out. If you keep most of the lid especially the inner 2/3 to something light and use the MES smoked upwards on the outer v you should get a wider/bigger eye effect.

HTH, it's hard to explain that!_

 
Thanks so much for your help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dropped by MAC today and the SA said exactly that haha! She used Jest + Cinderfella and the Greaspaint Stick and it was a nice soft smoky eye and looked great, something I could easily amp up if I went out. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Oooh don't get me started on small eyes!

I have never been able to get the light lid/dark crease thing to work on me as it makes my lids look puffy. So I wear dark colours on my lid all the time, but the secret is to take the colour up high enough that you can see it when your eyes are open, especially the outer V like Robyn said. It has the effect of bringing the eye upward and outward depending on what angle you take it at.

Check out what Asian makeup gurus do on YT, those girls rock the dark colours on small eyes!_

 
Ahhh more good advice. Thanks a bunch! I'll have to do some experimenting...maybe post a FOTD haha.

(I ended up with the 214, Cinderfella and some more lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 6, 2009)

No makeup stuff to report, but I went and grabbed Lindt Ginger chocolate and it was on sale!!!  Umm heaven


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 6, 2009)

My other traincase arrived!!  The one with wheels


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 7, 2009)

^^ Ohh do you love it???!!! 

By the way I tried the VAE and I think it smells like arse and didn't make my skin feel as good as the microfine refinisher. I'll still use it but meh


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Ohh do you love it???!!! 

By the way I tried the VAE and I think it smells like arse and didn't make my skin feel as good as the microfine refinisher. I'll still use it but meh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 haha your ass must smell fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used VAE last night and thought it was great.  I normally use at-home-microdermabrasion kit and thought VAE was as good and cheaper!

The traincase isn't as good as the previous one. The casing is not finger print friendly and that just annoys the crap out of me!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds a little OCD hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll use the VAE again, maybe I'll like it better next time but I doubt it


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 7, 2009)

^^ Probably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I even bought stainless steel appliances that don't show fingerprints - hate them!!

Haha.. sometimes it is hard to top your HG stuff!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 7, 2009)

My lastest *not so much a haul* arrived yesterday: 

*Yaby Best of Both Worlds palette
*Graftobian corrector palette.

I wanted to go nuts have a play with them but they're for my kit. So I just looked lovingly at them and had a mini play this morning - with a clean brush of course


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm still waiting on some Naked Cosmetics pigments since IMATS.. I hope they aren't lost in the mail


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I'm still waiting on some Naked Cosmetics pigments since IMATS.. I hope they aren't lost in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aww, they will arrive soon! They probably just had heaps of orders to fill


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 8, 2009)

Hehe thanks hun! I emailed them and they said they'd sent out all the orders pretty soon after the show and that I should let them know if it's not here by end of the week.. so I'll do that if it doesn't come tomorrow


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 9, 2009)

Still no sign of pigments Mich?  Gosh, that was nearly a month ago!

Aussie dollar was a bit more than 90 cents last night!!  So I ordered two Shu foundation sticks, which saved me $60.  Actually a whole lotta $105 coz, I didn't pay for them, buwahahahahahaha.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 9, 2009)

Ahahaha awesome savings Nat! I hope the dollar stays good for Sephora F+F.

Yeah Nat, they haven't got here. I'm annoyed because they totally overcharged me on the shipping and didn't even tell me when they shipped it out nor give me any details etc. It didn't come today so I'll email them over the weekend..


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 9, 2009)

^^ Aw me too. It would be even better if it goes to US$1 = AUS$1! Lol

What?  I didn't know it was the same company you were talking about. With that much shipping, you would think they have shipped with EMS!  Did you pay with CC?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah it's the same company I was telling you about with the retarded shipping exchange rate lol!! That's what I thought.. that at least they'd send it with tracking but they didn't tell me anything at all about the shipping. Yeah I did pay with CC.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah nowdays, 1st class and Priority shipping only take a week to get here. Oh well, if they don't turn up, you could always dispute with CC company.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 10, 2009)

^^ They finally sent me shipping details.. it only went out on the 30/9.. and it went to the wrong address LOL. They sent it to number 71203.. when my address is 7/203.. Not too sure what to do now :/


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 10, 2009)

^^ I would give a call to Aust post and see find out what they can do. How annoying. It would have been much easier if they sent by EMS. At least you could just ring up and change the address!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 15, 2009)

Time for some haulauge!! >_< This stuff arrived yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Young Punk MES
Cinderfella MES
Blue Flame MES
Gilt By Association MES
Volcanic Ash x 2
Volcanic Ash Mask
Baby Goth Girl nail polish
Seriously Hip nail polish
Blackfire Glimmerglass
Bling Black Glimmerglass
Blackware Glimmerglass
Bat Black CCB
Black CCB
Black Greasepaint Stick
Zoomblack Mascara
Chanel Rouge Allure Laque - Dragon
Viva Glam V lipglass
Lollipop Loving Lipstick


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow Bibi!! You got the whole collection!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 16, 2009)

Holy crap Bibi!! Noice!!
I did so many orders and now I have no idea what they are.  Oh well, hope they (whatever they are) arrive soon!

By the way, has anyone tried Maybelline Pro line Gel liner?  I heard it is as good as f/l, but I couldn't find it anywhere here. If it is as good as all the reviews say, I am all for it, especially for $10 a pot!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 22, 2009)

Yay we're back on line!!

I received my sigma travel set yesterday.. it's so cute!! Good quality except some of the brushes have been shedding- bit annoying but cute nonetheless


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 23, 2009)

I got my SB haul yesterday and it is lurvvvvvvvvvve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Young Punk MES
Blue Flame MES
Cinderfella MES
Smoke & Diamonds e/s (backup)
Rave p/g

Only a small one but my cash is strapped lately for makeups. I tried Young Punk over the GPS and it gave me the dreaded wrinkly lids (Nat knows what I mean) so I'll have to adjust my technique with the GPS, maybe to the outer v only and lower lash line?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 23, 2009)

I haven't posted in this thread for a while so here it goes!!

Style black
young punk mes
blue flame mes
cinderfella mes
greasepaint stick
night violet
midnight media
black knight
bat black CCB
VATM
VAE

DSquared
greasepaint stick in black (back up!!)
greasepaint stick in V & B
clear gloss texture
pale lip erase
bone beige/emphasize
feline
fascinating eye kohl

VIP Night
Well Prepared upstart kit
Blue Sorcery mes (is that the name?)
Iris Accents softsparkle pencil
She-Zam d/g
lucky number n/p

yes, my wallet is screaming!!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 23, 2009)

lol Robyn @ wrinkly lids!  I haven't had one for awhile, but yeah, I know what you are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holy crap BB!  Nice haul!  Now I don't feel so bad about my haul.

Sephora F&F stuff
Shu Painting liner in Spinel (fuschia)
Shu Painting liner in Turquoise
Shu Painting liner in Citrine (bright yellow!)
Shu blusher duo from Primitribe collection
Shu beige lippy
Shu red:juvenus concentrate
Shu Pro Concealer
Shu Concealer Crayon
and lastly Shu brush set from the sale last week that went US$30 cheaper! Yay


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 23, 2009)

You girlies have done some serious haulin in the past few weeks! I put myself on a self imposed ban for the past month but managed to break it shortly after I implemented it... hahah

2 x Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
Colour Matters Technakohl
Freckletone l/s
Tone Gray Quad
Molasses Pearlglide e/l
High Def l/s
Sculpt & Shape Powder Bone Beige/Emphasise
MAC Upstart Kit "Well Prepared"

Hopefully this week I will be getting three of the holiday palettes in the post as well! So excited  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered Sorceress, Smoke and Mirrors and Mystic Cool


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 25, 2009)

^^^ Oooohhhhh I'm lemming the tone grey quad so you'll have to give me a review!

Nat you are a shu-aholic but love the hauls! BB my wallet wouldn't be screaming it would be dead


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I wanna know about Tone Grey too! From the swatches, it doesn't look anything special though. 

Haha Shu-aholic!!

Today's tiny haul:

Chanel lippy!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 25, 2009)

well I hauled yesterday....  I had a $25 gift voucher for Myers to spend from my birthday so I figured I would check out D Squared/Style Black

I ended up getting the black greasepaint stick as I figured that would be the most useful out of all of the items.  That's it.  Ended up only having to spend $13 of my own money, which is great


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^^ Oooohhhhh I'm lemming the tone grey quad so you'll have to give me a review!

Nat you are a shu-aholic but love the hauls!* BB my wallet wouldn't be screaming it would be dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
lol! Im going to try and not buy anymore MAC until the Boudoir collection comes out (even though my Pro items wishlist just keeps growing and growing!), and even then, if the prices are insane Im skipping (and hoping they turn up at the staff shop!!). 
Does anyone remember the monogram collection prices?? (I didnt even take any notice last year because I thought the packaging was SO disgusting!)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ The packaging was pretty gross.. didn't stop me wanting everything LOL. I cannot for the life of me remember the prices, but its definitely worth CPing for that collection!

Also, I got my haul yesterday from the lovely Robyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Blackfire glimmerglass
Night Violet mattene
V grease paint stick
Feline e/k
Amorous dazzle creme
Creme allure dazzle creme
Do it up dazzle creme
Illamasqua sheer lipgloss - Tantrum
Illamasqua l/s - Resist
Illamasqua n/p - Loella
MUFE e/s: 72, 82, 102, 141, 144 and 310

So much new stuff to play with yayyyy


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice haul Mich!!

BB, I remember the prices here were insane.. The lipgloss was like $50 something  and I paid just over $30 from US.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah I remember the couture collection was obscenely priced last year - hence why I didnt touch it with a 10 foot pole...


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 26, 2009)

Mini-Haul for me today! I got a little parcel from All Cosmetics Wholesale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Stila 24k Glosses in: Precious Coral + Brilliant Pink (super duper pretty and sparkly!!)
- Mac Lip Pencil in Cork
- Stars Makeup Haven e/s in 1492 - a gorgeous blue!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 26, 2009)

I love that website! I think the only thing I want from Boudoir is Prive or Treasured lippy, haven't decided yet but $22 USD isn't too bad I don't think.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Oct 26, 2009)

I really like the design of the compact for the mystery powder, but not so keen on the actual powder haha. So it'd be a pricey investment just for the compact, but I guess you could use it again, apparently it fits blushes as well (?). Not that enthused about anything in the holiday collections either sadly!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 29, 2009)

I got the black grease paint stick today andddddddd a lip erase! Can't wait to do some funky pale lips


----------



## astarael7 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm still waiting on my Young Punk MES from eBay but a great big package of NYX goodies from eBay arrived today.  Can't wait to try the out!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 30, 2009)

Mini haul... I got the Mystic Cool Palette in the mail today... Its so freakin pretty... I dont even want to use it lol..

I know there are a million pics of it already but I just had to post a pic of it anyway lol












Edit: I forgot to mention, the actual eyeshadow pans seems smaller than the holiday palettes last year... Looks like MAC has found another way to make some more money.. Make the pans a tiny bit smaller and charge the same amount


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 30, 2009)

ooh so purrdy! and useable! I find MAC's palettes always have a shade that I will never use in a thousand lifetimes. I'd probably use all those though.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ Totally agree.. I wore the bottom three today and they looked amazing.. Very wearable colours


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 31, 2009)

They are nice shades, but they look awfully similar to other MAC shades


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 31, 2009)

^ Ha yeah that's why I think I like them! top right looks a bit like Deep Shade and below it is a darker ST.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ I agree.. MAC releases too many similar shades of Contrast, Freshwater or Paradisco lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ To be honest, I thought they were the same as well, but when I swatched them, they werent similar at all... Well not to me HAHA  The blue in the top right is amazing.... As is the pink colour... 

You dont seem to be too impressed with any of the MAC palettes at the moment sambibabe :S I think I recall you dissing the Trend Quad I got as well  HAHA

You will have to forgive my enthusiasm for these items.. I am relatively new to the 'MAC addiction' world and these things excite me... perhaps they aren't as exciting for a seasoned veteran like yourself


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ I think Nat is just over MAC for the moment lol! Just wave some Shu lippies at her hehehehe


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ lol.... I can see how it could happen though... I was looking over old MAC collections today and they do repromote a lot of the same colours.. so if someone has been collecting for only 2 years, you would start to get over it.. Well I would anyway... I guess there are only so many eyeshadow/lip/cheek colours that can be made  lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ Pretty much!! I've started collecting MUFE eye shadows now and am looking into Illamasqua lip stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and I haven't been a MAC addict even two years yet LOL)


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ To be honest, I thought they were the same as well, but when I swatched them, they werent similar at all... Well not to me HAHA  The blue in the top right is amazing.... As is the pink colour... 

You dont seem to be too impressed with any of the MAC palettes at the moment sambibabe :S I think I recall you dissing the Trend Quad I got as well  HAHA

You will have to forgive my enthusiasm for these items.. I am relatively new to the 'MAC addiction' world and these things excite me... perhaps they aren't as exciting for a seasoned veteran like yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, I am sorry aussiemacluvrrr!  I keep forgetting that some of you are new to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But was it really me dissing the Trend Quad? Didn't I say I want to know more about it or something along the line? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I am sure the blue in the top right is great, but isn't it similar to Deep Truth or Freshwater?  Deep Truth was released in a few palettes already.  Yeah, I am over MAC for now, but I am sure I will get back to it (that's what so great about MAC).  Even lovers need a holiday from each other!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Pretty much!! I've started collecting MUFE eye shadows now and am looking into Illamasqua lip stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and I haven't been a MAC addict even two years yet LOL)_

 
 Girl, I am glad to see you are exploring brands other than MAC!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ TRAITORS!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha, I am sorry aussiemacluvrrr!  I keep forgetting that some of you are new to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But was it really me dissing the Trend Quad? Didn't I say I want to know more about it or something along the line? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I am sure the blue in the top right is great, but isn't it similar to Deep Truth or Freshwater?  Deep Truth was released in a few palettes already.  Yeah, I am over MAC for now, but I am sure I will get back to it (that's what so great about MAC).  Even lovers need a holiday from each other!_

 
Hahahahaha this is true... I'm kinda wishing I was over MAC too to be honest  Had to quit my job last week so not really in a position to be buying makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hasn't stopped me though


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 31, 2009)

latest haulage: a great 12 week scan, which means that all going well my  haulage in May next year will be our first bubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So from here on in most of my haulage will be  baby stuff lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 1, 2009)

Woohoo congratulations Mrs May!!!! >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ TRAITORS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oi, what about your extensive NYX collection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_Hahahahaha this is true... I'm kinda wishing I was over MAC too to be honest  Had to quit my job last week so not really in a position to be buying makeup  Hasn't stopped me though _

 
 It would be hard to restrain yourself now that all the holiday collections are coming out. I notice that if you don't spend money on MAC, you will still manage to spend money on some other makeup brands


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 1, 2009)

Boring haulage from me today!
- Cremewash x 2 
- Lip conditioner in tube x 2
- Foundation sponge - these better be worth it


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats MrsMay!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 1, 2009)

Yay for Mr and Mrs May!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A baby Spektrette! Or Spektro I guess if it's a boy.. LOL


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL Sal you are SUCH a crack up <3


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats Mrs May!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG, my month long haul just arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Now I remember what I ordered! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUFE e/s #170
MUFE e/s #153
MUFE e/s #121
MUFE de/s #306
MUFE Aqua liner in #21 dark grey and #23 Champagne
MUFE Free shadow palette
MUFE Brushes, #3N, 0N, 20N, 6N and 45N
MUFE Crystal Pouch
MUFE Free samples from MUFE NYC
MAC Brow Set in clear
MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash
MAC Dazzleglass Creme in Do it up
MAC #205 brush
MAC pro belt
Shu Brush set from the sales
Shu precise volume mascara
Shu Nobara stick foundations x 2
Japonesque Heated mini eyelash curler
Cinema secrets foundation palette x 2
Cinema secrets pro brush cleanser 
Shu falsies
MUFE falsies
TFSI
MUFE Mat Bronze

Okay, this is definitely my last major haulage lol


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow great stuff Nat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is something so wonderful about a huge haul. I'd LOVE to see your collection. Take some pics please? >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Bibi, I've cleaned everything off the dining table and pack them into the train case. Grrr..My traincase is already full and I haven't even started putting eyeshadows, lipsticks, blushes, pencils, brushes and paint pots! Argh!!

BTW Bibi, I want photos of all your stash!!  You might need a month to upload all ya photos


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont have a hope in hell of getting all of my stuff into my traincase....


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow sambibabe! That is an awesome haul! So jealous...!!!

Ok so despite unemployment and lack of funds, I also hauled today...  Its so hard to resist the 30% discount with my pro card... I kind of regret getting it now.. hahahaha

MAC Fab-racadabra Face Kit 
Cherish l/s (b2m)
Blankety l/s (b2m)
165 brush
Accentuate/Sculpt Powder
Feline Kohl Power


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ Aw I am jealous of your Pro card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let me know how you go with Accentuate/Sculpt powder!

No pro card, but should be happy with Myer 1.. They sent me $20 voucher today! Woot.  What should I get??


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 2, 2009)

congrats Mrs May! so exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat- what a haul!

maybelline superstay foundation arrived in the mail today but it seems the lightest shade will probably be too dark for me


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks Bibi, I've cleaned everything off the dining table and pack them into the train case. Grrr..My traincase is already full and I haven't even started putting eyeshadows, lipsticks, blushes, pencils, brushes and paint pots! Argh!!

BTW Bibi, I want photos of all your stash!!  You might need a month to upload all ya photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought about getting a train case but I don't reckon all of my stuff would fit :/ I do really need to find some decent storage and soon... my makeup is over flowin'

I have all of next week off so I will definitely take and post some stash photos! >_<


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes I'd love to see some stash pics too! We should start a new thread.

I'll tidy my makeup area thingy and take some pics of my collection (pitiful compared to you guys, but definitely a lot more than the average bear!)


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I thought about getting a train case but I don't reckon all of my stuff would fit :/ I do really need to find some decent storage and soon... my makeup is over flowin' >_< _

 
Try Bunnings, I got some great drawers from there for like $20!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I thought about getting a train case but I don't reckon all of my stuff would fit :/ I do really need to find some decent storage and soon... my makeup is over flowin'

I have all of next week off so I will definitely take and post some stash photos! >_< _

 
Actually, I am thinking about going freelancing and that's why I am trying to load some of my stuff in there. Wish I could BUY everything, instead of using my precious collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put some of my stash pics awhile ago, but I love looking at everyone's stash. Especially you Bibi - I bet you have a whole room dedicated to makeups


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 2, 2009)

I feel like I have so much make up but it really doesn't take up so much room lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ You must be neat. I have makeups everywhere! I am really good at spreading out


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Yes I'd love to see some stash pics too! We should start a new thread._

 
^That is a great idea! I know there is a section devoted to Stash pics but I just love how the Aussie girls have our special place right here! I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's pics.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^That is a great idea! I know there is a section devoted to Stash pics but I just love how the Aussie girls have our special place right here! I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I second that! Would love to see photos of everyone's collections....


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry comp stuffed up so I double posted :S


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I second that! Would love to see photos of everyone's collections.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
here's a link to my stash pics... they were taken in March this year so I think it has grown significantly since then....

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/m...-heavy-133881/


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 3, 2009)

Stupid Melbourne Cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! While it is nice having a day off it means that my parcel of goodies which was scheduled for delivery today wont get delivered until tomorrow and no one will be home so potentially I won't get it until next week!! I gotta try and scam my way out of work early tomorrow... *cough... might be coming down with Haul-itis!*


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Stupid Melbourne Cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! While it is nice having a day off it means that my parcel of goodies which was scheduled for delivery today wont get delivered until tomorrow and no one will be home so potentially I won't get it until next week!! I gotta try and scam my way out of work early tomorrow... *cough... might be coming down with Haul-itis!* 



_

 
Haha.. Lucky I got mine on Monday.. I even went to work on my day-ff, just to get my stupid parcel! Bibi, redirect your parcel to my work address


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 3, 2009)

Bibi, dont do it! It's a trick! Nat just wants to hold your CP goodies to ransom!!! Hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Haha.. Lucky I got mine on Monday.. I even went to work on my day-ff, just to get my stupid parcel! Bibi, redirect your parcel to my work address 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
Well that is very kind of you! Actually,  I recently got a qualification to be a Makeup Inspector (that's MI for short..) and I'll need to check out all of your MUFE shadows and pink lipsticks to make sure that they are up to standard. Just send them all to me and I'll test them for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Bibi, dont do it! It's a trick! Nat just wants to hold your CP goodies to ransom!!! Hehehehehehehehehe_

 
She's a crafty one right?!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Bibi, dont do it! It's a trick! Nat just wants to hold your CP goodies to ransom!!! Hehehehehehehehehe_

 
 lol, you are underestimating me! I wouldn't risk myself by committing such petty crime - I would rather find out Bibi's address and go through her huge stash instead.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_Well that is very kind of you! Actually, I recently got a qualification to be a Makeup Inspector (that's MI for short..) and I'll need to check out all of your MUFE shadows and pink lipsticks to make sure that they are up to standard. Just send them all to me and I'll test them for you_

 





  I volunteer Mich's MUFE shadows and her pink Illamasqua lippies!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 3, 2009)

Hahaha, you're all welcome to come to my house and check out my stash


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 4, 2009)

Yayyyyy I just picked up my parcel from the post office with my Mac and Sephora F+F sale haulage. I let myself out of work early lol... Sometimes it's good to be the manager!

Lookee what I got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










- Korres lip glaze set with 8 glazes!! 
- MUFE #92
- Amazing Cosmetics concealer
- Korres Jasmine lip butter
- Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF50
- D-Squared Greasepaint Sticks in B + V
- Conjure Up Mineralized Blush
- Superduper Natural Mineralized Blush
- Creme Allure Dazzleglass Creme
- My Perfect Pink Dazzleglass Creme
- Blue Sorcery MES
- It's a Miracle MES


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2009)

Fantastic Bibi, enjoy!


----------



## daisyxoxo (Nov 4, 2009)

Cant wait for the gloss and piggie sets to come out!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2009)

lol daisyxoxo, saw your original message! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a great pricing tho!


----------



## astarael7 (Nov 4, 2009)

My Style Black MES from eBay arrived today, as did the brushes I ended up buying off vogue forums, will post pics as soon as I work out how to get them off the camera and onto the computer (using my brothers big fancy camera today hehe )

A pic of everything:





Young Punk MES:





The brushes!!!  These are the ones I purchased of a member of the Vogue Forums...any thoughts on their authenticity would be much appreciated (because I have no idea!!):





I didn't want to spam up this thread with too many pictures, but I added photos of individual brushes to my Flickr. LINK

And just for a laugh, here are my random attempts at "artistic" photography...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hahaha, you're all welcome to come to my house and check out my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ooh don't tempt me! I'll be the one in cargo pants with lots of pockets


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 5, 2009)

I got a few more nail polishes from Transdesign today!! >_< Twas a nice surprise for me when I got home after working over time yayy!

I got:

- Essie "Mint Candy Apple" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- China Glaze "DV8"
- OPI Designer Series "Mystery"
- Essie "Matte About You"
- Orly Nail Armor - I hope this helps to stop the chipping I'm prone to...


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Ooh don't tempt me! I'll be the one in cargo pants with lots of pockets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

Only bought one thing today.. I restrained myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought I'd try that new Revlon Colourstay Mineral Mousse Foundation. I use the normal one and I always think the colour is too pink :S

The colour on this one is ok, maybe a bit too light for me, even though I bought Medium Deep, the darkest colour.

When I first put it on, I hated it!!!!!!! No matter how I tried to blend it in with brush/fingers/beauty blender it looked cakey and gross.. But after about 15 mins it seemed to melt into my face (not sure if that's good or bad) and it actually looks good now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been wearing it for about 5 hours now and there is hardly any oiliness.. And I get pretty greasy... So despite a poor start, overall I think its pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ Hello Halle Berry!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ Haha I wish!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've seen your pic Carina - you are so pretty!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ lol everyone looks pretty in a photo that's 20mm x 30 mm 

(and no i dont take compliments well) haha

are we sure there isn't an embarrassed emoticon ??


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 6, 2009)

there's this little guy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










But you should just smile and say thanks! LOL


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ Agreed, you're totally pretty <3


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ lol everyone looks pretty in a photo that's 20mm x 30 mm 

(and no i dont take compliments well) haha

are we sure there isn't an embarrassed emoticon ?? _

 
No, I've seen a big ass pic of you in IMATS thread lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ Yep! And I think I saw you at IMATS in the flesh! I'd had 4 hrs sleep and a 7am flight so I wasn't in the mood for saying hello to anyone though!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

Soooooooooo anyone buy some makeup lately???.... bahahaha Just thought I'd change the topic to something different 

Haha nah thanks ladies. You're all very sweet and the compliments are appreciated.....


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

So Sal, was Carina pretty IRL? Or does she photoshop all her pics Lol.. just stirring you up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah I tend to avoid people, when I have bad hair and fat days.. Which has been kinda everyday for the last two weeks lol.  So if I ignore anyone, it is not you, it is me


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 8, 2009)

My sister-in-law bought stuff for me from Malaysia. Wish I ordered more, because below only cost $82 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shiseido pink base (only available in Asia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
MUFE 5N brush
Shu Uemura new Brow Gel


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 8, 2009)

Got a package in the mail today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorceress Holiday Palette
Smoke and Mirrors Holiday Palette
Mac Fafi Blush in Hipness (oldie but a goodie lol)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 9, 2009)

Got my make up and glow stuff! I love it so much when things come fast haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks soooo much aussie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OCC lip tars in Katricia and Melange
Crisscross falsies
Spatula
Metal palette (im gonna mix me some lippies woo!)
Heated eye lash curler
Yaby pearl paint refills in: Tangerine Mist, Persimmon and Pink something I forget lol.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ No probs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my lip tars too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Katricia
Melange 
Uber

Already had Conquest and mixed a bit of it with Melange and its love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Sooooo pretty


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you ever had one of those totally crappy days, then you come home and there's a parcel waiting, so you squeal and hop a bit and everything is suddenly better? Today was one of those days!

Style Snob- I kicked myself repeatedly for not picking this up while I could so I got it from my fave ebay seller. 

From another lovely Spektrette: Ambering Rose, Dollymix and Peachykeen blushes. 

Oh, and the other day I picked up Lash Blast at Priceline 3 for 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's it! It's been ages since I hauled but I'm expecting lots of packages over the next few weeks. Nothing like an envelope to pick up a girl's spirits!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 11, 2009)

^^I know how you feel. I keep checking the mail every day for my Naked Cosmetics pigments.. I was told they would reship on the 30th of October but as usual they haven't replied to my emails or let me know if they did actually ship when they said they would..


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^I know how you feel. I keep checking the mail every day for my Naked Cosmetics pigments.. I was told they would reship on the 30th of October but as usual they haven't replied to my emails or let me know if they did actually ship when they said they would.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omg you are STILL having drama's with this company? What lousy customer service! I can't stand when people/companies pull this kind of bs. I hope you get it sorted out soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I finally got paid and ordered some more lip tars. I hope they are here by Friday woohooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought Lash Blast from Priceline on Tuesday but I didn't see anything about the promotion damn it! Booooo.


----------



## tana2210 (Nov 11, 2009)

my latest haulage is non makeup related... ive ordered my wedding dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heres a link for anyone who wants to ahve a looksy
Asha's Bridal Online


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ Yeah Bibi, thank you! I hope so too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after figuring out they addressed it wrong and that it couldn't be intercepted I was told they would let me know if they did not receive it as returned to sender.. and then I heard nothing for over two weeks so I emailed them again to find out what's going on, and after that they told me they'd ship it out again on Fri the 30th.. but they didn't confirm that.. so I guess I'll wait a little longer and then ask them when they actually re-shipped it.

Oh, and it was/has been REALLY lousy customer service. They pretty much blamed me and said I wrote my address badly. Apparently people in Australia write their street Number on line one, then their apartment number on the line below. I've personally not seen addresses written that way. They mistook my / for a 1 and the "1" in my email for a "Y".. very odd.


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 12, 2009)

Love the dress Tana! The back is hot


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
I bought Lash Blast from Priceline on Tuesday but I didn't see anything about the promotion damn it! Booooo._

 

I don't think I was supposed to get it! They had a tag on the shelf saying 'CG buy 2 products and get the 3rd free' but when I went to the register, it wasn't scanning and they took the label down. Maybe it was a promo just for the weekend.. I was happy, I refuse to pay full price for Lash Blast!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_my latest haulage is non makeup related... ive ordered my wedding dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heres a link for anyone who wants to ahve a looksy
Asha's Bridal Online_

 
That dress is gorgeous hun!!

ok so my LAST big haul has arrived from the US....

UDPP
MUFE Smoky Lash
MUFE HD Foundation #115
MUFE Mat Velvet + #20
MUFE Camoflauge cream #11
Urban Decay 24/7 Super Stash set of liners (9 shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
loads of samples
Cinderfella MES
Young Punk MES
Guilt by Association MES
Blue Flame MES

that's it - my big hauling days are over... *sniff*

now I'm off to buy some nappies...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 13, 2009)

^^ Awwww I'm sure you will still haul... But shopping for baby stuff is exciting too!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think of all the cute little things you are going to buy, like little Bonds singlets and Osh Kosh and mini Nikes... lol... well thats what I think of when I think babies... hahahaha

Got my nail polishes from maiandjays today...

I got

*China Glaze* - Fly
*Essie* - Cute as a Button, Sag Harbour, Eternal Optimist, Over the Top, Flawless and Chubby Cheeks
*OPI* - Comet Loves Cupid, OPI on Collins Ave, Ginger Bells
*Sephora by OPI* - Metro Chic

And I also got one of the Mac Holiday Lip Palettes  - Heavenly Dish

Had to add a photo of the nail polishes cos they are so pretty!!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ Nice haul sweetie! I'm resisting the urge to get into the nail polish thing, I'm broke enough on makeups as it is and now one of my friends has become an Arbonne rep and keeps trying to get my to buy $100 moisturiser!!! Hell to the no!!

Jen you can post some pretty pics of the cute baby outfits you get, I'm on a mission to find you a jump suit or something with cup cakes on it


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_that's it - my big hauling days are over... *sniff*_

 
Famous last words, Jen. lol. I'm sure you will haul again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides, you have to come in soon and visit me at mac. I promise I won't enable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought Sorceress e/s palette. It's pretty and I have stuff all purples and greens so I'm loving it. The holiday pigment sets look gorgeous - I want to get either Haute or Sexpot!! Freaking hot!!!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just got some mac pigments from shopcraze. i cant wait to try them!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Jen you can post some pretty pics of the cute baby outfits you get, I'm on a mission to find you a jump suit or something with cup cakes on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha thanks hun!  We actually won an auction on ebay for a cot last night so I cant wait to pick that up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Famous last words, Jen. lol. I'm sure you will haul again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides, you have to come in soon and visit me at mac. I promise I won't enable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yep, I have to come in and see you soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw Tess a week ago and looked at the holiday stuff but it didnt jump out at me


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 15, 2009)

No hauls for me today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My last few packages haven't arrived yet...

I got something else today though which made me soooo angry... 

I think I mentioned a few weeks ago that I did a CP with someone on here for the Tone Grey Quad and it never showed up. Well I logged a dispute on PayPal after waiting 7 weeks for it and I was notified today that the dispute was resolved in my favour *BUT* *they were "unable to recover the funds from the seller".*





This woman is considered a respected Spektra member and she has totally ripped me off.... ARGGHHHHHHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know its only $55 but it was my first CP and its still really annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am never CP'ing again....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 15, 2009)

omg, if she's a respected member she can't really skip out on this can she??


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ I dont know?? I dont want to say her name yet until I have given her a chance to rectify the situation... But if she doesn't I dont know what to do


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah for sure you don't have to go name calling.. but if she can see that paypal have said you won she should return your money?? :/


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 16, 2009)

Carina that's awful! Is she still active on the forums though? maybe something has happened and she has had to take some time out from everything.

PS- PM'd you about that quad


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 16, 2009)

Double post, dunno how that happened!!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm really sorry that happened Carina! I've CP'd heaps and never had an issue so try not to let it put you off because of one person, there are lots of ladies on here happy to do the right thing. If you're still after the tone grey quad it's on ACW so you don't have to CP it and it's actually cheaper than US retail MAC Eye Shadow x 4 - Tone Grey 

I'm all for giving her a chance to give you back your cash but if she continues to mess you around you should report her to the mods so at least she can be restricted from offering CP's to anyone else.


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yep, I have to come in and see you soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw Tess a week ago and looked at the holiday stuff but it didnt jump out at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The pigments and the lipglass will make ya jump.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Famous last words, Jen. lol. I'm sure you will haul again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides, *you have to come in soon and visit me at mac*. I promise I won't enable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought Sorceress e/s palette. It's pretty and I have stuff all purples and greens so I'm loving it. The holiday pigment sets look gorgeous - I want to get either Haute or Sexpot!! Freaking hot!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woo! Congrats on getting a job at mac!
Is there a girl at your counter called Jess? (she might be at DJs), she worked at the mac DJs counter in Perth for a while, she is so lovely, and was my fav mac artist before she moved to Adelaide!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been hauling loads.. three packages arrived for me today! Just bits and pieces to add to my collection. 

The haul I'm most excited about though is from Priceline (damn I love that place!) where I got a massive cube of 6 packets of Johnson's baby wipes for something like $18! They had a pack of 3 for $16, so for an extra 2 bucks I got double the amount! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Mrs May that one was for you! LOL)

And for Lash blast lovers, they've got $4 off covergirl eye products


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 16, 2009)

^^ I loooove priceline! I went in there too this afternoon in the end and was going to buy a lashblast, but I already have two new ones sitting there so I thought I'll wait until the next promotion.

But I ended up getting a set of the ecotools that comes in the bamboo cup instead of the pouch...  I had a voucher for $10 off so it was really cheap. The powder brush is really good! I was quietly surprised


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Woo! Congrats on getting a job at mac!
Is there a girl at your counter called Jess? (she might be at DJs), she worked at the mac DJs counter in Perth for a while, she is so lovely, and was my fav mac artist before she moved to Adelaide!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes - I work with Jess! She's a sweetie!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok so I know Makeup Art Cosmetics was out ages ago, but I am stoked because I just found the Photorealism Quad on Brigette's Boutique - Wholesale Cosmetics and Makeup for the reseller and consumer for only $33 USD and with the current exchange rate that works out to just over $36 Australian!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I ordered one... I didnt get it when it first came out because I didn't think it was super amazing and as such didn't want to pay $72 for it, but I'm happy to pay half of that and get it now.

That site has some other quads on there at the moment (4 Sweetie Cakes, Chromezone 3, Liza Eyes, Summerwear, Take Wing and Tempting) and the In the Gallery Quad as well if there is anyone like me that was waiting for Makeup Art Cosmetics quads to go to CCO's before buying them


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Besides, you have to come in soon and visit me at mac. I promise I won't enable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, I don't think I've ever seen you before... which MAC do you work at? (sorry to be nosy)


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm at Myer.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 18, 2009)

latest haulage.... a cot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very exciting I know.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We pick it up from the seller's house tonight - I am very excited!


----------



## Tracey82 (Nov 18, 2009)

Napoleon Perdis stick foundation and concealer palette.  Was having a bad day at work on Monday and wanted something to cheer me up.  Was a bad impulse buy don't really like either item.  Definetly not worth the money.  I am thinking the make-up artist had no idea what she was doing.  I have an oily t zone and the foundation does not help make me look less shiny


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 18, 2009)

Take them back and swap them, tell them you're not happy and the colours are wrong. Get yourself some pretty lippies or e/s instead


----------



## Tracey82 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't think they would take them back, they were just a retailer not an actual napoleon perdis store.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 18, 2009)

You can try! Tell them you asked for foundation to help your oilyness and that they sold you the wrong product


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 19, 2009)

Got my little haul yesterday from the fabulous Mich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sourceress e/s palette
Smoke & Mirros e/s palette
Stila Kitten e/s & lipgloss set
Shu eyelash curler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



High 'frickin give me a heart attack!!!' Tea l/s 
Dior Show mascara


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 20, 2009)

You're welcome sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So here's what came in the box for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUFE e/s #17 (dark brown)
MUFE e/s #84 (it's called bronze but it's a lot more blackened)
MUFE e/s #122 (reddish brown)
MUFE e/s #126 (shimmery beige)
MUFE e/s #118 (light blue)
MUFE e/s #26 (hot pink)
Illamasqua l/s - Box (omg this is so so so pretty)
Illamasqua l/s - Scandal
Illamasqua Intense l/g - Frenzy
Illamasqua Intense l/g - Move
Illamasqua creme blush - Rude (really liked this!)
Sorceress e/s palette
Smoke and Mirrors e/s palette
MUFE Aqua Eyes collection (mini eyeliners in 0L, 21L, 12L, 4L, 23L)


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're welcome sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here's what came in the box for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUFE e/s #17 (dark brown)
MUFE e/s #84 (it's called bronze but it's a lot more blackened)
MUFE e/s #122 (reddish brown)
MUFE e/s #126 (shimmery beige)
MUFE e/s #118 (light blue)
MUFE e/s #26 (hot pink)
Illamasqua l/s - Box (omg this is so so so pretty)
Illamasqua l/s - Scandal
Illamasqua Intense l/g - Frenzy
Illamasqua Intense l/g - Move
Illamasqua creme blush - Rude (really liked this!)
Sorceress e/s palette
Smoke and Mirrors e/s palette
MUFE Aqua Eyes collection (mini eyeliners in 0L, 21L, 12L, 4L, 23L)_

 

OMG I'm coming over to your place. I'll be there in about an hour so keep some makeup warm for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 21, 2009)

Hehehe <3 anytime!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah, so you were all correct... I'm still gonna haul... but only minor ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday's haul:

Superduper-Natural Mineralised Blush
MAC wipes

That's all I hauled from the MAC counter regardless of how much the Specktrette midget MA with the long black hair and super long falsies tried to convince me I needed more dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mind you, I also did buy 2 pairs of shoes (I need flats for summer, all my summer shoes have heels lol), mugs, serving dishes, and more baby wipes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh - and we bought a cot and a glider rocking chair this week too


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_That's all I hauled from the MAC counter regardless of how much the Specktrette midget MA with the long black hair and super long falsies tried to convince me I needed more dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Who are you callin' "midget", eh?!?! BAHAHAHA!!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Who are you callin' "midget", eh?!?! BAHAHAHA!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, anyone that is about a foot and a half shorter than me when I'm wearing 2cm heels is definately a midget! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your eyelashes were bigger than you were!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 23, 2009)

^LOL Mrs.May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I caved and bought makeup although I am meant to be on a self imposed "ban". It's just not working for me! So I went to Chadstone today for the first time in about a year and decided to poke my nose into Inglot. I walked away with a Freedom palette with 4 gorgeous colours.

I'm so annoyed right now though because I was trying to pop out the pans to swap them around and I practically ruined one of the shadows when the tool I was using dug right into it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bahh!

I also got a long handled kabuki/bronzing brush from Myer. Kinda boring..!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 23, 2009)

aww hun I know what you mean!! I've had issues with trying to get out the Inglot e/s before, so I usually use a pin to get them out and carefully wedge it underneath....


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_aww hun I know what you mean!! I've had issues with trying to get out the Inglot e/s before, so I usually use a pin to get them out and carefully wedge it underneath...._

 
^A pin would have been better for sure. I was using a nail file hehe >_< It worked well for 3 of the shadows but the last one was blahhh! I love the palette design at Inglot but they just need to add something like a dip for each empty slot so you can just lift the pans out easily. Then they really would be perfect! I should have just asked her to leave the refills in the packages and let me put the pans in myself but I was too busy looking at the other things they had on offer.


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yep, anyone that is about a foot and a half shorter than me when I'm wearing 2cm heels is definately a midget! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your eyelashes were bigger than you were! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True, but I was wearing flats too!! heheh.


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 23, 2009)

I am officially on a makeups spending ban until the new year...... which is why I made a last minute order on ACW today but that's it til 2010!!!

Promise.......


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I am officially on a makeups spending ban until the new year...... which is why I made a last minute order on ACW today but that's it til 2010!!!

Promise......._

 

Haha surrrrrrrre!!!



I have got some bits and pieces over the past few days.... 

Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass backup
Shy Girl l/s
Enough Said BPB
Spiced Choc Quad (Thanks to the lovely Sal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So excited to finally have this)
NYX Lipsticks in Honey, Circe, Orange Soda, Indian Pink and Louisiana
Orly Nail Polish in Country Club Khaki
China Glaze NP in IV and V


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 24, 2009)

^^ Sal's the Spiced Choc Quad fairy!!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 24, 2009)

I got some more mineral makeup today (like I need it haha) from Heavenly Natural Beauty. I got some gorgeous matte shades woohoo! The pigmentation is great (which is more than I can say for my Inglot shadows booo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I also got a jumbo tub of African Shea butter


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Sal's the Spiced Choc Quad fairy!!_

 
Ha I think I am! I've cleared the CCO out to about three.. I think I was the only person buying them! LOL


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 24, 2009)

^^ How much were they?


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 25, 2009)

ok... so I know it's not makeup... but does a new Blender and an iPhone count as haulage???  I wont get the iPhone until at least Friday though - it was only ordered today


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok so I just broke my spending ban BUT it was only for a Blonde MSF from the clearance bin which is my HG blush/MSF so to be clear about what my spending ban is, it now does not include the following items:

*1.* Blonde MSF (probably need another 1 or 2 of these)
*2.* So Ceylon MSF - I cracked mine ages ago but now it's really starting to break up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*3.* Sea & Sky MES - I broke it while doing my wedding party last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So if I mention these items in this thread then technically I didn't break my ban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jen - Heck yeah an iphone counts!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ How much were they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Quads at the CCO are $43, single shadows $19! not that cheap but good if you want something LE


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 28, 2009)

Baby related haulage:

Nappy bag from Ebay... really nice one - white with black floral pattern, looks like a handbag... picked it up for $50 posted instead of $140 retail

Pram and capsule... $500 for both on ebay... pram is $629 retail and capsule is $329 retail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boring winnie the pooh giant stickers to decorate the nursery


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 30, 2009)

Finally a haulage from me! I haven't bought anything for ages, been busy buying clothes to go back to office work in.

Went to the CCO with a friend today and picked up:

Prep+Prime refined zone
Lingering brow pencil- strangely exactly the same as my almay one.. hmmm
Naked Lunch e/s

and all their Flirt! stuff was down to $5 so I picked up a gorgeous blush and a lip gloss.. smells a bit funny but looks pretty


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok this is my last haul until I go to Hong Kong for Christmas..... Gotta save up to buy all my cheap MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Photorealism Quad
Loreal Lineur Intense Felt Tip Eyeliner
Another Boy Bait (I'm obsessed!!)
Blot Powder Med Dark
Fun in the Sun Mineralize Kit
Two LimeCrime Lipsticks in Cosmopop and Airborne Unicorn


I read all the hype on here about LimeCrime and I honestly couldnt give a shit if the woman is just repackaging her items. I really like the colours and with the strong Aussie dollar I only paid $20 bucks each for them including shipping, so I'm happy. I cant even get a Revlon lippy that cheap from Priceline! lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 1, 2009)

I had a 10% off voucher for Inglot expiring tomorrow so I went in with my sister in law to get some stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She got me a silver eyeliner pencil and a shimmery black pigment for my bday/xmas

I got myself a square quad thing, they are totally cute! Some brown neutraly shades coz I really suck at picking those for myself. I haven't opened them yet just incase I have other similar colours, will have to check first!
Also two brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and heading to MAC tomorrow to take advantage of Myer sale except nothing is really catching my eye!)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 2, 2009)

I went to the myer sale and picked up the smoke and mirrors palette.. I can't wait to go home and play with it!


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 3, 2009)

Nothing too exciting but i went to MAC myer yesterday and got served by our own lovely ali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and other than boring face stuff i got two b2m's russian red and my new favourite lipstick...jist. Im so in love with this and so happy she pointed it out to me. I never would of picked it up myself. i have it on today with miss dynamite dazzleglass and cant stop looking at my lips!

Thanks ali!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 4, 2009)

I got a few things recently:

- Manly 120 palette from Ebay - Bloody fantastic!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Fix +
- Gentle Off Eye/Lip makeup remover
- Bunch of mineral shadows


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 5, 2009)

I caved after all the rave reviews of Superdupernatural Mineralize Blush and I bought one off Ebay. It was shipped two days ago so hopefully it gets here before I leave for HK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I got another haul of nail polishes from MaiandJays on Ebay... but some of those are stocking stuffers for family members so that makes it ok right??? 

Hey Sal, how are you finding the Smoke and Mirrors palette? I absolutely LOVE it!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 6, 2009)

I caved and got Superdupernatural as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a painterly pp and a concealer for my sister in law 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also did a Strawberrynet order on Tuesday and it came today! So impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Redken Shampoo and Conditioner for my mum (it was ridiculously cheap compared to buying it RRP here - I hope its not fake!)
Diorshow Mascara (does anyone know where the expiry dates are on these and how to read them?)
Bobbi Brown Bronze Shimmer Brick Set


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_
Hey Sal, how are you finding the Smoke and Mirrors palette? I absolutely LOVE it!!!_

 
I love it too!

I've used it everyday in some form since I've got it, day looks and a couple of smokey looks for xmas parties. My only complaint is the two lightest ones don't show up that much.. I would've preferred the palest to have more sparkle or be completely matte.. but you can't have everything I guess! lol

I have also hauled from ACW-

Studio moisture
Charged Water
Stila convertible colour mini
and mini stila perfume sprays.. great stocking stuffers for my nieces!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 6, 2009)

^Team Superdupernatural ftw!!


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 6, 2009)

I forgot to post my haul from a couple of days ago, but these were purchased a few weeks ago before my spending ban and most of them are chrissy presents.

CP
Sexy Shinanigans lip gloss set x 2
Models Misbehaving lip gloss set x 1
Smoke & Mirrors palette x 2
Put a Spell on You lip bag (this was the only thing for me!)

ACW
Stila contour palette
Stila cheek and eye palette in noire, luv luv luv this!!

I think I'm madly in love with Stila e/s and I'm not caving on all this superdupernatural talk


----------



## boudoirblonde (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I caved and got Superdupernatural as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a painterly pp and a concealer for my sister in law 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also did a Strawberrynet order on Tuesday and it came today! So impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Redken Shampoo and Conditioner for my mum (it was ridiculously cheap compared to buying it RRP here - I hope its not fake!)
*Diorshow Mascara (does anyone know where the expiry dates are on these and how to read them?)*
Bobbi Brown Bronze Shimmer Brick Set_

 
The batch number will probably be on the bottom (also on the box if you still have it) there are four numbers, and the first number denotes the year.
i.e. 8765 = produced in 2008


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 7, 2009)

Says 9N01 on the bottom of my box, nothing on the actual mascara though! So it was made this year, all good. Thanks BB


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 7, 2009)

Another priceline haulage- miss eyelure lashlets. They're $10 and awesome! if you rip off the glue strip that comes with them they're super natural, I'm wearing them to work now and haven't freaked anyone out yet.


----------



## teaberry (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so badddd.. but i haven't bought anything from MAC for yonks.. been in fulltime study since July so haven't been able to throw around money like i used to .. this was over two visits within i think 8 days.. haha, as if that justifies it.

Lipsticks (i think 4 of these were B2M, does that count? haha)
Surprise Me 
Angel 
Freckletone 
MAC red
Long Stem Rose

Lip liners
Dervish
Gingerroot
Summerfruit
(plus 2 rimmel ones i got buy one get one free at target 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


E/S
Sushiflower
Ricepaper

Blackground P/P

Blushes
Pinch O Peach
Springsheen

so my haul made me VERY happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now.. if only i could get into the Australian Sale/Swap thread 
*rubs hands together in anticipation*


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 9, 2009)

^^ Nice one Teaberry, I love Springsheen blush I think I'm even wearing it today and MAC red is such a hot lippy but I have to be feeling brave to wear it, that and Girl About Town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got my back up of Blonde MSF so I'm a happy liltte camper today!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 11, 2009)

I love my mummy  She just called me to say that she picked up a few things from MAC for me when she was there getting my sister a present... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Baroque Boudoir Mystery Powder
Treasured Lipstick
Sexpot Smoky Pigment Set
Sexy Shenanigans Lipglass Set























She keeps telling me I gotta cut down on the MAC addiction, but its so hard when she is totally enabling me lol

EDIT: Forgot to mention yesterday that I received my nail polishes from maiandjays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the colours I got was Merry Midnight from the Christmas Collection, and it is the most amazing colour!! Its a dark warm purple with reddish/pink flakes in it! AMAZING! Totally would recommend this colour! I also got the Seche Vite top coat and I have to say that it is probably one of the best top coats I have ever used.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ ha can I have your mum for christmas? Mine wouldn't have a clue what  MAC is!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 12, 2009)

Yesterday I bought: 

Prep + Prime Lip and....

Some new booties!! Here they are: *clicky* >_< I love them so much, they make my legs look HOT.


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd love to see what my mum would pick out for me at MAC, I think she'd freak out at the prices though


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ My mum would have no clue either, but probably because I already have too much MAC lol.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ ha can I have your mum for christmas? Mine wouldn't have a clue what  MAC is!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'd love to see what my mum would pick out for me at MAC, I think she'd freak out at the prices though_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ My mum would have no clue either, but probably because I already have too much MAC lol._

 
Hahaha I'm lucky, my Mum is pretty young and very into fashion and beauty so she is into pretty much all the same stuff as me.... And it helps that she knows the manager of two of the MAC stores in HKG...  And that the prices are so cheap over there... The Fun in the Sun Kit she got me was only about $80 bucks there I think... and the Baroque Boudoir powders were $60...!! Eyeshadow pans are only $13AUD!!!  (I am having heart palpitations just thinking about it!!!)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 13, 2009)

Today I took my BF to MAC for some studio moisture tint.. yes for him! He has just started a new job and redness on his cheeks is bothering him. We met a lovely MA who put some on him and he was stoked! ha ha very cute.. now we have his n hers matching moisture tints!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 13, 2009)

Awwww cute <3


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 15, 2009)

I got Essie - Greenport nail polish in the mail today!!! OMG so excited!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











It has been sold out everywhere pretty much since its release but I managed to out bid someone on Ebay for it. I just cant stop my love affair with pale teal nail polishes.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 15, 2009)

I saw Enkore's video on the Z Palette the other day and I was like "I MUST HAVE ONE OF THOSE"..lol

I found the Australian stockist, Lehved, so I ordered a few and they arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got 2 of the Zebra print palettes (which are on sale for $25 instead of $35), 1 of the small palettes and some empty jars, disposables etc..

I also got those empty Stila type lipgloss tubes to put my Liptar mixtures in and it works really well!! (Thanks Spectrolite for the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pinkvanilla (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I saw Enkore's video on the Z Palette the other day and I was like "I MUST HAVE ONE OF THOSE"..lol

I found the Australian stockist, Lehved, so I ordered a few and they arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got 2 of the Zebra print palettes (which are on sale for $25 instead of $35), 1 of the small palettes and some empty jars, disposables etc..

I also got those empty Stila type lipgloss tubes to put my Liptar mixtures in and it works really well!! (Thanks Spectrolite for the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Makeup and Glow also have these in stock now as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My haul lately - new traincase, some disposables and lots of stuff from makeup and glow - lashes, lipstick, eyeshadows and an empty Yaby palette which I can't wait to put my lipsticks into!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 17, 2009)

Makeup and Glow Haulage! There are some seriously good deals going in the sale section. I nabbed a bunch of OCC pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Red Pure Pigment
- White Pure Pigment
- Blue Loose Pigment
- Heroic Loose colour
- Chlorophyll Loose colour
- Fan brush
- Some makeup sponges weeeee! I've been using these to apply my mineral foundation, wetting them with Fix+ first... amazing results


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 25, 2009)

Hope you all had a great Christmas!

I have been in Hong Kong for a week now and have already purchased a fair bit of makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is what I have got so far....

Studio Fix Fluid
Eyeshadow Palette
Permaplum Powerpoint
Wipes
2x No. 36 lash
Groundwork Paintpot
Melon Pigment
Violet Pigment sample
Fix+ Deluxe sample
Print e/s
Nylon e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Charcoal Brown e/s
Studio Sculpt Concealer 
Modesty l/s
Blushbaby blush
Peaches blush
Gingerly blush
182 buffer brush
2x 239 brush
134 brush
219 brush
138 brush
NARS Laguna Bronzer (I smashed my other one when I got here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in No1 and No4
YSL Touche Brilliance Lipgloss No14

And a little pic of all the goodies 





I really want to buy some more eyeshadows but I dont know what to get.... Would love some rec's from everyone


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh nice haulage! Just wiped the drool from my iPhone! Lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Lol Thanks Sal!

If there is anything that you want really bad from the regular MAC collection and it is too expensive in Aus or you cant find it please let me know and I'll see if I can get it here for you and then I can just post it to you when I get home. The prices are so good here! I would be a downright bitch if I didn't share the love  lol

This offer extends to all the aussie girls here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xox


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 26, 2009)

Oooh Carina that's so sweet of you! Did the warm and cozy collection come out there today?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 26, 2009)

^^ i think it comes out on Monday here... I will have to double check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you want anything from it Sal?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 26, 2009)

Do I ever! I'll shoot you a mail when I get to work..


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_The prices are so good here! I would be a downright bitch if I didn't share the love  lol

This offer extends to all the aussie girls here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xox_

 
Wow what are the prices like there? Is it even cheaper than the US? For example how much would an eye shadow set you back?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 27, 2009)

^^ The prices are really, really cheap on some things (like eyeshadows) and other things like foundations etc are probably about 30-40% cheaper than Aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Edit: If anyone wants stuff from HK pls PM. Prefer not to discuss it over the forum


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 27, 2009)

I want stuff


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 27, 2009)

"Carina must stop buying makeup" 
"Carina must stop buying makeup" 
"Carina must stop buying makeup" 
"Carina must stop buying makeup" 
"Carina must stop buying makeup" 
"Carina must stop buying makeup" 

I keep saying this to myself but its not working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Instead of buying a gorgeous black dress at Zara today, I got makeup.... Someone get me a head doctor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear that as of 1 Jan 2010, I am not buying anymore! It is time to work on my wardrobe, and save for a house! lol 

Today's haul was proudly brought to you by MUFE... lol

Mat Velvet Foundation in 40 and 45 (45 is kinda the wrong colour for me )
All Mat Primer
Eyeshadows in #92, #126, #129 and #169
Camouflage Palette in #3

And because I spent a certain amount of money there I got the 4 pan eyeshadow palette for free and an Aqua Eyes Eyeliner in a brown colour (2L). I wanted to get the black one but they were sold out....

Cue buyers remorse.... lol


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I want stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too, me toooooo lol!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok I promise this is my *last* haulage from Hong Kong... lol... I am officially broke! So I cant buy anything even if I wanted to.... Sorry in advance if you are all sick of hearing from me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Now, I am waaaaay behind the 8 ball and only found out today that as of next year, MAC pigments will be only 4g instead of 7.5g but they will still be charging the same price!! (What crooks!). So obviously, I went to MAC today and got some more pigments in the full size! They had stock of quite a few of them but I only got five. I'm kind of regretting not getting Fuschia now, and sadly they were sold out of Vanilla and Tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The ones I did get were:

Naked 
Dark Soul
Blue Brown
Copper Sparkle
Pink Bronze

And of course I totally got suckered into buying some Warm and Cozy stuff:

Comfort MSF
By Candlelight MSF
Modellete e/s
Mulled Cider e/s
2N Lipglass (and a backup one)
Warm Me Up l/s

When I got home I tried out the two MSF's and they are amazing. I will probably sell all my other MSF's when I get home because these two are all I need. The powder in these two is milled really fine, so they aren't chunky or glittery like the ones from Colour Craft. I would totally recommend these MSFs! 

I also got a clear Brow Set. I have never owned one before.. lol.. Yes, I live under a rock...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 31, 2009)

Ooh love to hear that about those MSFs! 

Christmas giftcard haul-

Ricepaper e/s
Nylon e/s - couldn't decide btwn the 2 so got both..
Gingerly blush (inspired from Carina's last haul)
217 brush
TFSI- never had tried this before so couldn't go past it at Mecca.. like it much better than UDPP!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 31, 2009)

NYE haul and not MAC...LOL!!! Got a 50ml Luscious Pink and 50ml M today together in a set for $40 from Target in Kotara!! I love them and was super pleased with the price


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 2, 2010)

I haven't hauled in it feels like forever (but probably more like a month) but the spending ban is over now that Christmas is out of the way! So I'm starting to compile my CP list but I'll probably slowly get it together over a a period then have it all shipped, I'm hoping the F & F comes soon so I can go mental on some new brushes!! Can't wait for the spring collections to come out!!

What are my ladies looking forward to in the up coming collections? I'm a little slow from my ban but I'm def ordering Love Lace and Suave Intentions e/s and probably By Candlelight MSF


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 2, 2010)

^A few months ago I was reviewing all of my makeup and thinking, "yeah I don't need much more... I'll slow down." But THEN the new spring collection info started coming out and I'm totally in trouble.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to do some major damage ladies... MAJOR!

I want:

- 2 of the Love Lace shadows, ice scape lipglass, Comfort msf
-Lillyland creme blend blushes x 3
- The brow stuff from All ages, Races collection + the brown pigment
- From the Spring colour forcast - the quads, 2 of the blush ombre's, some of the shadows, and nail polishes - ALL of the purple stuff
- LOTS from that London collection
- ALL of the greasepaint sticks + pearl glide liners from the Art Supplies collection. 

So much for saving!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 2, 2010)

My OCD list of all items I am lusting from the new collections is below.. Dont laugh!  It's a lot!!

However, I am on a spending ban, so chances are I wont get a lot of it. I have to move houses this year so money will probably be needed for that!


*MAC in Lillyland*
Joie-de-Vivre Cremeblend Blush

*All Ages, All Races, All Sexes*
  Myself Lipstick
  Banshee Eyeshadow


*Spring Colour 2 Forecast*

*Lipstick*


Colour Me Coral Frosted      light coral (Frost) (Limited Edition) 
Fresh Salmon Sheer      bright pink-orange (Lustre) (Limited Edition) 
Rose Maiden Frosted      bright berry (Frost) (Limited Edition) 
Victorian Frosted      light golden pink (Frost) (Limited Edition) 
*Lipglass*


Cha Cha Mid-tone      pink with gold pearl (Frost) (Limited Edition) 
Ember Glow      Creamy light apricot (Cream) (Limited Edition) 
*Eyeshadow*


Perky Light      salmon pink (Satin) (Limited Edition) 
Straw Harvest Frosty      light yellow-orange (Veluxe Pearl) (Limited Edition) 
*Blush Ombre*


Ripe Peach Light      coral (Limited Edition) 
*Nail Lacquer*


Malibu Peach Bright      creamy tangerine (Cream) (Limited Edition) 

*Spring Colour 3 Forecast*

*Nail Lacquer*


Imperial Splendour Deep      creamy violet (Cream) (Limited Edition) 
 *Spring Colour 4 Forecast*

*Eyeshadow Quad — Colour 4*


Aztec Brick Frosted      true copper (Veluxe Pearl) (Limited Edition) 
Creole Beauty      Frosted dark golden brown (Frost) (Limited Edition) 
Flip Bronze      gold (Frost) (Limited Edition) (Repromote) 
Manila Paper Pale      frosted white gold (Veluxe Pearl) (Limited Edition) 
*Blush Ombre*


Springshine Neutral      suntan (Limited Edition) 
*Nail Lacquer*


Abalone Shell Light      creamy warm beige (Cream) (Limited Edition) 
 *Riveting* 
  Wham Bam Glam Nail Polish

*Too Fabulous*
              Cremesheen Glasses
  ·       Just Superb Dirty neutral pink
  ·       Loud & Lovely Blue pink
  ·       Richer, Lusher Peach coral
  ·       Double Dare Coral red
  ·       Deelight Mid-tone neutral
  ·       Over Indulgence Neutral brown
  ·       Fashion Scoop Clear pink (Repromote)
  ·       Partial to Pink Light peach pink (Repromote)
  ·       Boy Bait Light nude (Repromote)


Chic Couple Mineralize Blush Duo

*Give Me Liberty of London*
  Free To Be Eyeshadow
              Everhip l/s
              Peachstock l/s
              Perennial High Style lipglass
              Prim and Proper Blush
              Medium Makeup Bag

*From Our Lips*
  Viva Glam Cyndi Burnt coral-red colour (Lustre)
  Viva Glam Gaga Cool blue-pink (Lustre)


*Art Supplies*
* Greasepaint Sticks*


Greengrease Blackened      forest green (Limited Edition) 
Zinc Zone Dark      gunmetal (Limited Edition) 
Slick Black True      carbon black (Limited Edition) 
Dirty Blackened      taupe with pearl (Limited Edition) 
Brown, Now Blackened      burgundy (Limited Edition) 
Below Ground Blackened      bronze (Limited Edition) 
Uniformly Blue Blackened      navy (Limited Edition) 
Charred Mauve Blackened      violet (Limited Edition) 
 *Prep for Colour*

Hey e/sWarm mid-tone beige (Veluxe Pearl) (Limited      Edition) 
Prepped for Glamour e/s Ashy/dirty brown (Frost)      (Limited Edition) 
Sorcery e/s Reddish mid-tone brown (Satin) (Limited Edition)


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 2, 2010)

^Hahaha I don't feel so bad now after seeing that list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 We are both in deep trouble. Seriously -  just when you think you are out Mac pulls you back in like the mafia. I'm just happy that I've been saving empties for a little while so I can at least score some free lipsticks.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 2, 2010)

^^ Haha I know, how bad is my list! I'm hoping that when I see some of it in person I won't like it, or realise that I have something similar to it! But yes, MAC is so addictive like that! Just when you think you are done, they grab you again!!!

I figure that I'll have time to save for the Spring collection because I only want a few things from the collections being released before it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I'm sure I wont like allllll the Cremesheens or Greasepaint sticks so I can probably cut back there.

I'm going to have to sell my soul to my mother and convince her to buy me some of the stuff here in Hong Kong and bring it back with her when she visits in March.... :S lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 4, 2010)

So I ended up getting a few more things before I left Hong Kong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thing is, in the same day I stumbled across a *Sephora* store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, *and* Honk Kong's equivalent to Priceline called Watsons! So you tell me if you would have been able to resist! hahahahaha! 

Sadly, the Sephora had been cleaned out by the after Christmas sales, so I could only get two things that were on my WL:

*Dior Show Mascara (inspired by Mich)
Benefit Jing-a-Ling lipstick*

And from Watsons:
*Maybelline Volume Express Hypercurl Mascara *
*Maybelline Unstoppable Curly Extension Mascara*
*2 x Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara*
*Gosh Darling Lipstick*
*Bourjois Eyeshadow in Noir* (a pretty good dupe for Young Punk i think, since I was a retard and didnt get it and now cant find it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Does anyone know another good dupe???)

And then when I went to Priceline this morning to get cough medicine (cos I got sick before we left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and they had a pink dot sale on Loreal and some other brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol

So I got:
*
2 x Loreal Extra Volume Collagen Mascara
Loreal Colour Riche Lipstick in #715 Jane Pink Beige*


AND waiting for me at the post office was an order from ACW:

*Urban Decay Velvet Rope 24/7 Eye Pencil Set
MAC Way to Love l/s*





Phewwwwwwww! Look up addict in the dictionary and you'll find a picture of my crazy little head...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope you enjoy all your goodies! I haven't even looked at the collections coming up because I have lots of crappy financial and family stuff going on so I really just need to use ALL the make up I already have haha. Seriously, I do NOT need anymore


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 4, 2010)

ha ha Mich, none of us need any more makeup!!

TWO hauls arrived today, and I have an RDO so I've just played with makeup all morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The first is thanks to the lovely Carina who sent me some stuff from Warm and Cozy..

I got:

2 shadesticks- Snuggle and Relaxed.. I love them but damn they are hard to get on! Frig!
All four eyeshadows- also love them all but already have dupes for most. Chamomile is gorgeous but pretty much the same as my beloved daisychain. Modelette is very similar to Wedge but more camel-y.
Both MSF's and Feeling Dreamy lipglass.. this is love as well! I'm in neutral heaven!
Her MA also included some samples of pigment, charged water and the cutest tiny mineralize skin finish! Too adorable.

And from ACW:

Two High Tea lippies
Refined MSF (swapped my last one away but I want to give it one more try!)
Big Baby Plushglass.

My last haul from ACW included a surprise.. I ordered a Studio Moisture but inside the box was Oil Control lotion. Couldn't be bothered sending it back so tried it out and it's okay! 

Well that's enough for me for a while I reckon, I've realised I'm just getting multiples of things I already have.. Like I have FOUR pale yellow e/s now.. I mean I love yellow but FOUR?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ Have you tried rubbing the shadestick on your fingertip and then using your finger to put the colour on your lid?? I think I remember reading somewhere on a blog that doing that made it easier to get the colour on your eye... :S


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep! Tried the finger thing and a brush. In the end I swiped it on and smudged it out with my finger but it was hard work! I thought they would be like my Estee Lauder shadesticks that I love (both products look identical same tube and everything).. they just glide on.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 5, 2010)

My Flowerbomb arrived today! My xmas present to myself! Now, anyone know where I can find a bottle of Dunhill Desire? Its been Dcd and its just beautiful


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 5, 2010)

^Ooooo I have Flowberbomb too >_<! I love ittttt.

Today I received a small Mac haul courtesy of a lovely fellow Aussie specktrette! I still have this huge stupid bordering on crazy lady grin on my face because I'm so happy and she is so completely lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

- Mac 15 pan palette
- 217 brush
- 249 brush
- Brule pro palette refill
- Contrast pro palette refill
- Plum lip pencil

And I went into Sussan today to check out the summer pajamas they have on sale and they had these mineral lip glosses on special for $5 each! I picked up 2, a nude one with bronze/gold pearl and a sheer one with red and pink pearl. They are seriously gorgeous on, kind of like a cross between a lustreglass and a dazzleglass. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bibi how is it you didn't already have a 217? Love Brule, so creamy


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Bibi how is it you didn't already have a 217? Love Brule, so creamy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Hehe it's my 2nd one actually. 3rd if you count the mini one I have from one of the holiday gift sets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Brule is amazing! Great brow highlight and cant wait to try it out for a super neutral look.


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey if anyone out there is after some more Dior Show go to Chemist Warehouse. I don't know why but they have Dior Show & Blackout for $30!! I bought one yesterday and if I wasn't so poor I'd have bought another one!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 6, 2010)

Very tempting haha!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 7, 2010)

It sounds like I need Brule!

aussiemacluvrrr I loved reading through your recent hauls- super jealous!

No haulage for me, has anybody tried the dior lip glow? I'm eyeing it off on SN. Thanks!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I use Brule more for my brow highlight than I do Shroom which was my HG. Brule is much better for day time and has a lovely texture to it a little really does goes a long way. I'm so glad it's not LE


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I think I use Brule more for my brow highlight than I do Shroom which was my HG. Brule is much better for day time and has a lovely texture to it a little really does goes a long way. I'm so glad it's not LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

^Lets just hope we never see the dreaded triangle of death next to Brule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Lillyland AND All Races are up on the US Mac site now.... I'm so tempted to go crazy and do a huge haul but I have rent to pay this week and I'm meant to be saving. So far the devil on my shoulder is winning.


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I think I use Brule more for my brow highlight than I do Shroom which was my HG. Brule is much better for day time and has a lovely texture to it a little really does goes a long way. I'm so glad it's not LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ok now I'm definitely checking it out next time I'm near MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 man I wish we could B2M for e/s here


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_aussiemacluvrrr I loved reading through your recent hauls- super jealous!_

 
Hehe I'm so bad! I can't stop buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I actually ordered some more stuff from MAC Pro yesterday. I'm on a mission to get every pigment I can in the 7.5g size. Lol

So I got: 

Tan pigment
Violet pigment 
Reflects Transpearant Teal
Hush Cream Colour Base

And my mum got me the following in hong kong and is going to post it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuschia
Chocolate Brown
Golden Lemon
Cornflour
Pink Opal
Rose
Golden Olive

And two feline e/l from Lovelace....

I simply refuse to buy the little pigments for the same price!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm glad I don't really use pigments, I'll just stick to the shadows!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 8, 2010)

Speaking of pigments, does anyone have blue brown? I don't like pigments normally but I saw the most gorgeous FOTD with it.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 9, 2010)

I had blue brown - but it has a tendency to turn into a reddish brown mess actually and lose the duochrome - really it needs to be foiled for its best performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two Fcaed has a good dupe, but so does Inglot - its an almost perfect Blue Brown dupe, not sure about price but it might be worth looking at


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 9, 2010)

I have blue-brown and I love it but like Jan said it is best used foiled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talking about Inglot, I went to the Hyperdome in Logan, QLD today and they have a HUUUUUGE Inglot freestanding store there! I nearly lost my bundle when I saw it! And I even saw the blue-brown pigment that you mentioned! It was gorgeous! I think it was $25 but don't quote me on that...

I want to get one of their palettes with 10 shadows. It is only $85 for the filled palette!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can pick any colours you want!

Edit: Forgot to say that I also found this crappy cosmetics store called Groove at the Hyperdome but inside at the back they had an enormous NYX stand! The prices were quite reasonable - $8 for eyeshadows, lipglosses. The chic working there reckons the owner of the store has the sole license for importing NYX (not sure about that!) but, anyway, they permanently stock it, so if any of the Brissy girls are looking for NYX you should check out this store!

I got a few bits and pieces of course


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure Inglot pigments are $25. Seems cheaper than MAC but you get more value for money with MAC pigments.. then again that's changing now lol! I'm not sure if I have the blue-brown Inglot one but I have a green-brown and a pink-brown duochrome-type one! They are very pretty, haven't used them foiled yet tho.

Their new shadows seem really lovely, I got a 4-palette square one with some browns at the start of December.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 9, 2010)

Their new shadows are gorgeous!! I picked one up for a lovely US lady friend of mine, she will be getting it pretty soon I imagine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are also incredibly cheap, in the pan their shadows are only $10 - and you can choose square pans for your Inglto palettes or the round panfor your MAC palettes - YAYAYAY!! I'm in love with Inglot - they have a gorgeous Forest Green pigment dupe in an e/s - its amazing! I will be replacing my MAC shadows with Inglot shadows in the future


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 9, 2010)

^^ Yeah, its definitely nicer paying $10 vs $25 a pan


----------



## Brie (Jan 9, 2010)

I haven't bought much looking into those eyeshadow singles from beauties factory. Any one have them??? I think they are 35mm (thats the same as stilla right? oh and the empty palettes are so cheap, 13 for 30 pan)

oh and chemist wharehouse if you shop online they have a $5 voucher for new members!! so that makes the diorshow only 25!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 9, 2010)

ooh thanks guys! I'll go check out Inglot tomorrow for the piggies.. wish all mac stores sold the perm pigments.

So if Inglot make round pans for your mac palette, do they have palettes to fit mac pans? I made a special trip over to the pro store the other day but they're out of 15 pan palettes


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 13, 2010)

Today I recieved 35 new 5g pigment jars from Detrivore Cosmetics. They are so gorgeous and super pigmented. I got the entire matte collection and some of their regular line. Check them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Detrivore Cosmetics


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 13, 2010)

^^ They look so pretty Bibi! You'll have to let us know what they're like and which ones are the best


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 13, 2010)

^Well so far I have nothing but nice things to say. The colours are silky smooth to apply and extremely pigmented. I wore 3 of the colours in a blue look today and I was really happy with the result. I did take some pics but they came out kinda blurry, doh! I'll try and do a mega swatch session this weekend


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 13, 2010)

I resisted Inglot for a whole week and then yesterday, just before we left, my boyfriend's mother wanted me to take her down there to get some foundation and powder for her and I gave in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But..... I got the pro discount (which is only 10%! - kind of disappointing) so that made it a bit better! I have to say I am in love with most of their eyeshadows! There are a few that are really chalky (I think it was mostly the matte ones), but the ones I got go on so smoothly and the pigmentation and payoff is amazing!

And the price is pretty awesome too! The 10 pan eyeshadow palette only costs $85 - filled!!

The blush one costs $60 filled. 

Freedom Palette - 10 Eyeshadows
Freedom Palette - 4 Blushes
Lip Paint in #60 (love!)

And I included my little NYX haul in the pic as well....


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 15, 2010)

^^ 10%?? That doesn't seem right? I got the pro discount recently and I was told it's 20% and that's what came off my purchases. Which store did you go to?

Nice haul too!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 15, 2010)

^^ I went to the store at the Hyperdome in QLD... I thought that didn't seem right but it was on the form that I filled out and everything...


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmmm dunno but mine is def 20%, I remember doing a little happy dance when she told me


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 15, 2010)

^^ You got me thinking, so I called the store at Bondi in Sydney and they told me it should have definitely been 20%!

So I called the Hyperdome store and spoke to the girl who served me (turns out she is the manager) and she acted all confused (SUREEEEEE) and said she would call the regional manager and then call me back to let me know if they will refund me the extra 10% that I paid


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh and I have a small haul purchased from the lovely Em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Illamasqua Cream Blush in Dixie
Off The Radar Pigment
Reflects Antique Gold Pigment 

I *was* going to buy some MAC nail polishes and the TLC's from W&C today but I resisted!!! (Only because I am a tight-arse and I was at a normal counter where they dont accept the PRO discount) hahahahaha....But I'm going to tell myself that it was my will power that helped me resist, not the lack of discount lol


----------



## *lolly (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi girlies!

Has anyone heard of any MAC F&F sales coming up?? Last year they had one around this time.....


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 16, 2010)

Not yet, there's a thread here about it http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/n...ml#post1851824 

Apparently we only had one this time last year because of the excess stock left over from the holiday collection, but this year MAC produced less stock so there isn't much left over, dunno when we'll get one butI really hope it's soon cos I need to stock up.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 16, 2010)

I got a nice haul from Em too, unfortunately it's in Sydney and I'm in Melbourne lol! I'll get to lay my hands on it next week though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Em!


----------



## M.R.evie (Jan 18, 2010)

My tiny birthday haul included:

Graphblack technakohl
Posey Cremeblush
Kid e/s 
188 brush

Made my night


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 20, 2010)

Priceline are having 20% off all lipstick, lip liner, lipgloss and nail polish until February! I have not hauled anything as of yet but I'm thinking of stocking up on Rimmel glosses and polishes!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Ohhhhh! I was just looking at some swatches of Rimmel nail polishes today! I will have to go and have a look tomorrow! Thanks for letting us know


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 22, 2010)

Priceline was calling and I answered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just picked up a few things

2 x Rimmel nail polishes
1 x Rimmel mascara
1 x Max Factor mascara
Shampoo
Makeup sponges
Nail polish remover

and from Mac - MSF Natural. Honestly this haul was a bit boring lol.. I just placed a huge order with Trans Design for more nail polish though so stay tuned for China Glaze Up + Away collection goodness!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 22, 2010)

I haven't bought any makeup (or clothes, shoes, anything!) in a month, this is one of my life’s great achievements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 22, 2010)

^^LOL, Em, you will hit the haul trawl again soon!! I havent hauled anything really - a few perfumes!! I wish there was a fragrance swap list on here specktra, I just hate the vogue forums and even after more complaints to the mods there my posts still dont show up... I dont know why I bother with that forum but I would like to swap a few perfumes there


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 22, 2010)

I haven't hauled much either, I think the most recent thing I got was a 209 brush from ACW. I holding out for the next F & F whenever that is then it'll be mega hauling time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not even going to bother with the Vogue forums Panda, I've only ever heard drama about it


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 25, 2010)

I was really bad today. I went out to put some money on a lay-buy, and ended up with:

- A cute new silver and black stripey dress
- Stila Mini smudge pot set
- A book of graphic design postcards

and when I got home I checked my mail box and Salsarose Blush had arrived from the States. 

Trying to save money is proving to be quite a challenge!


----------



## Mygreatlove (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been looking for this thread to post a recent haul. Only on specktra do people understand how great a haul is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I recently picked up:

BeneFit's Powderflage
BeneFit's Boi-ing
Stila's Smudge Pot Collection
BeneFit's Sugarbomb
Kat Von D's Memento Mori Palette
Urban Decay Cream Shadow in Sphynx
Urban Decay's Alice in Wonderland BOS
MUFE'S HD Microfinish Powder


I'm quite happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh and I'm really hoping MAC does have a FF sale coming soon. I really want a couple brushes.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 25, 2010)

^Ohhhh I really want that Alice In Wonderland set!! I am trying to get my hands on one but so far no good. It looks amazing.


----------



## Mygreatlove (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Ohhhh I really want that Alice In Wonderland set!! I am trying to get my hands on one but so far no good. It looks amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! I had to have it. I can't wait to get it in the mail.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 25, 2010)

It has been *ten whole days* since I last hauled! What restraint! lol

I went to Priceline to get drops for my eyes and *somehow* ended up in the makeup aisle. lol. But I was so good... Only got 4 things and all of them were on sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loreal Extra Volume Collagen Mascara
Two Loreal Nail Polishes in 710 and 505
Lanolips Lip Ointment in "Sunshine"


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL - good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I go to priceline I always end up in the fragrance aisle *ahem* leaving store with perfume ** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOLOL!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mygreatlove* 

 
_Urban Decay's Alice in Wonderland BOS_

 
Where did you get this from?? I wanna get one too and have been looking at the sephora website but no joy


----------



## Mygreatlove (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Where did you get this from?? I wanna get one too and have been looking at the sephora website but no joy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I called Sephora last Friday and ordered it. I got the tip that you could from UD's Facebook. Lol I don't think it will be in stores until February.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Where did you get this from?? I wanna get one too and have been looking at the sephora website but no joy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously hun, the colours that are in there are mostly standard colours anyway (just re-named to fit with the theme) .... which is why I'm not even looking at it!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2010)

^My Transdesign order arrived today!! Yayyyy >_< I can't believe how quickly it got here. It only took 4 days and I paid for standard shipping. I got:

- China Glaze "Refersh-Mint" - Gorgeous pale, minty green
- China Glaze " Four Leaf Clover" - Stunning bright teal cream
- China Glaze "Flyin High" - Gorgeous pale green/blue cream
- China Glaze "Light as Air" - Pale lilac 
- China Glaze "Millennium" - Silver chrome 
- CND "Rasberry Parfait" - Hot pink
- Misa "Blue Over a Boy" - Bright blue
- Opi "Absolutely Alice" - Awesome blue glitter
- Opi "Mad as a Hatter" - Amazing multi-coloured glitter

And as an added bonus my Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics order finally arrived. I got the limited edition "Indashio" lip tar which is sort of like a hot pink/coral colour.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 27, 2010)

^^ Bibi you are evil!  I just saw your post and was like "hmmmm never heard of Transdesign - I'll have a quick look before I go to bed".... ANDDDDD, of course, I ended up ordering some stuff!!! Hahahahaha! But even though shipping was 18USD(!!!) it worked out to be 12USD cheaper than if I had bought the same stuff from maiandjays on eBay and got the free shipping....


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Bibi you are evil!  I just saw your post and was like "hmmmm never heard of Transdesign - I'll have a quick look before I go to bed".... ANDDDDD, of course, I ended up ordering some stuff!!! Hahahahaha! But even though shipping was 18USD(!!!) it worked out to be 12USD cheaper than if I had bought the same stuff from maiandjays on eBay and got the free shipping.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Hehehehe I'm a bad influence on a lot of people actually  I'm already ready for another Transdesign order too. They should have the OPI Hong Kong polishes ready to purchase any day now and I want to order some Ardel lashes.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 28, 2010)

My latest haulage = Mariah Carey Forever gift pack! Pure


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 31, 2010)

^Mac haulin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been a while. I got a Cp from a lovely fellow Specktrette. There was one thing missing from the order but hopefully we can get it sorted out.

- Suave Intentions e/s
- Love Lace e/s
- Sense of Style Kohl Power
- Optimistic Orange Cremeblend Blush
- Joi-de-Vivre Cremeblend Blush
- Florida Cremeblend Blush
- Pearlmatte Face Powder
- Tete-a-Tint e/s pro pan

Hopefully a few more hauls are on the horizon. I ordered some Sleek makup palettes, and the Alice Palette from Sephora! I've given up on trying to "save" hah.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 31, 2010)

^^ Awwww I need to get my hands on some of those sleek makeup palettes as well! I put out a CP request ages ago but no one replied... I might try again 

How are you finding the cremeblend blushes??? I cant wait to order mine!!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 1, 2010)

^I put in a request on the forum too but also didn't get a reply so I ordered mine from Ebay. *Fingers crossed* they get here safely. I ordered Acid, Storm and Curious but I'm still on the hunt for Graphite.

The Cremeblend blushes are so gorgeous and buildable. They go on really easily with just your fingers or a brush. I used the Mac 189 face brush but the 131 might also work well. I'm really in love with the Pearlmatte face powder too. It's so subtle and beautiful! Gives me this golden sheen that is not at all glittery.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 1, 2010)

Todays haulage = Vera Wang Rock Princess


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 1, 2010)

I recently hauled from a lovely makeup shop in sydney some nice goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Face atelier Ultra foundation #6
-Face atelier Ultra Pro foundation #plus
-Gosh eyeshadow quad: Jamica, Angel Dust
-Gosh eyeshadow trio: Adventure, Sense
-Gosh Velvet touch eyeliner: Hypnotic Grey, Metallic Brass
-Gosh Velvet touch lipliner: Peach Pearl
I only went in there for the foundations >.<, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ Where did you find the Gosh products?????


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 1, 2010)

I got it at PM|Studio in Waterloo, their website is PM | Studio, Your online make up store
The lady who owns it is super nice, and the prices are really reasonable, too. They are not double the price of US etc (well, some things are but very little). Like Face atelier foundations are actually cheaper then the USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Shhhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Gosh stuff is only a little bit more


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ thank you so much for the info! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 3, 2010)

^My Sleek Makeup palettes arrived today yayyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got 3 of them + a blush. Anyone wanting palettes I recommend Ebay seller lindas-cosmetic-corner. She shipped everything to me for 10 pounds and it got here super duper quick. Just asked for combined shipping. The palettes are in perfect condition too, no broken ones thank goodness! I hear that the sleek palettes smashed easily.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Bibi! I have to resist and not get the sleek palettes because I have a massive list for Spring Forecast! Ahhhhhh I need a job!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Thanks Bibi! I have to resist and not get the sleek palettes because I have a massive list for Spring Forecast! Ahhhhhh I need a job!!!_

 
^I'm just playing with my list on the Mac website right now lol!! It's so fun just adding things to the basket. So far it's $196 but that's not too bad. I want to place an order tonight so I get it all ASAP. I'm a greedy makeup monster!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ Haha I feel ya! Do you think I am insane to just get the Spring Forecast stuff here with my pro discount? I wish I knew aussie prices for things so that I could do a rough calculation....

Maybe I can somehow convince my mum (so unlikely its not funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)to get me some of the stuff in Hong Kong lol


Edit: Ok I just calculated my total on the website and its $254USD!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHH!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Haha I feel ya! Do you think I am insane to just get the Spring Forecast stuff here with my pro discount? I wish I knew aussie prices for things so that I could do a rough calculation....

Maybe I can somehow convince my mum (so unlikely its not funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)to get me some of the stuff in Hong Kong lol_

 
^You can pretty much work out how much things are going to be in Aussie dollars. Firstly DOUBLE the price that they are in the states, then add a few more dollars in duties/taxes.

Quads are normally around $75, Lipsticks/Glosses $35, Blushes probably $45-50. I reckon those pigment stacks will be around $55-60. Why not try and get the stuff sent from the States? You would save so much money! I'm going with _Parcel it On_ shopping service for this haul.  Let me know if you want to do an order together


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ Have you used Parcel it On before? Are they good/reasonable/reliable? 
I have fallen in love with some Spring Forecast lipsticks but I don't want to pay the crazy AUD prices


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ Have you got any empties so that you can Back2Mac the lippies?


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 3, 2010)

Sadly no.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_^^ Have you used Parcel it On before? Are they good/reasonable/reliable? 
I have fallen in love with some Spring Forecast lipsticks but I don't want to pay the crazy AUD prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Well I'm using them for the first time for my Alice in Wonderland palette from Sephora. So far, so good. Great communication, and the option of not paying by Paypal which saves you a bit since you don't need to pay the fee. All up they charged me about $15 for the service and I still have to pay for shipping!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 4, 2010)

^OMG ladies! Camera Ready Cosmetics is offering Aussie customers flat rate shipping @ $6.99 for the month of February! This place stocks Yaby, Eve Pearl, Temptu, Japonesque, and Face Atelier just to name a few. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Camera Ready Cosmetics


----------



## RachaelP (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes from what I've been forwarded from some customers it seems Mary from Camera Ready seems to be very annoyed with my the success of store right now and this is a direct hit out at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Oh well.  I had tears last night over nasty competitors and what they've said and done but I gotta get a thicker skin to be in this biz and try not to be offended.  At least my customers know I love them!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll still be buying from you Rachael 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd rather get my products the next day rather than waiting for international shipping, and I like knowing that if there are any problems I can deal with you over the phone or via email and get a response straight away! Dont cry!!!!!


----------



## RachaelP (Feb 4, 2010)

You're so cute! Thank you


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 5, 2010)

^Sorry I was not aware of any drama going on between the 2 shops :S I'm just a shopaholic who got an email this morning and thought I'd share! There is plenty of my money for everyone


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 5, 2010)

^^I dont think you need to apologise hun - this is business, and business can be competitive no matter what market you are in. 

For consumers this can only be a good thing, a competitive market drives prices down and for purchasers thats always great, though sometimes its nice to support local business as well.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 5, 2010)

^I just feel really bad because I don't want to contribute to a business that I like loosing any money. It makes me think of this whole "women feel more guilt" issue that has been doing the rounds lately. I've been feeling bad for everything lol... It's like I suddenly have this strict, disapproving Catholic nanny on my right shoulder telling me that I'm a bad girl.

Anyways, it is true what you wrote and I will continue to support Aussie businesses as well as other retailers I like from around the world.


----------



## RachaelP (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh no no please don't feel bad at ALL! Lol. It was my reaction after receiving a few forwarded emails when I came on to actually say my haulage and got side tracked.  I liked knowing that I could feel safe sharing my sad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay my haulage!  A Clarisonic....dreammmmy! I got it from ebay and holy hell, my skin already looks and feels so much better.  Given I wear makeup every day this baby cleans out all the grime and I've never seen my pores so clear!  I use it with my own cleanser rather than the cleansers that came with it (they seem to have a lot of fragrance and I wasn't fussed).  I even used it on my husband who had a lot of puffiness under his eyes (busy week) and it went away.  Can you tell I like it?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 5, 2010)

Dont feel bad Bibi! I'm glad you told us about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there wasnt a store like Makeup and Glow here then I would definitely buy from that site.. So keep the info coming! All us makeup addicts appreciate it


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 6, 2010)

Priceline are having 50% off the Bourjois range. I've always thought it a little too expensive for a drugstore brand but at half price I thought I'd give it a go after seeing Pixiwoo's review of drugstore foundations on youtube.

I got the new Healthy Mix foundation- wow these run light! I got dark beige which was the second darkest and I'm wondering if it was a little pale. (I'm NC30 for reference)

Also got the matching concealer which is really creamy and nice. 

I've always wanted to try their stretch eyeshadow so I got brun nylon, another taupe to add to my collection..


----------



## Brie (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RachaelP* 

 
_Oh no no please don't feel bad at ALL! Lol. It was my reaction after receiving a few forwarded emails when I came on to actually say my haulage and got side tracked.  I liked knowing that I could feel safe sharing my sad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey I have been looking at the cinema secrets and the graftobian palettes do you mind me asing which one you'd pick???
I need to order some foundations for my friends wedding in March and I'm not sure which to get, I think I'm leaning towards Graftobian......
I think I'll order in 2 weeks so I can get some practice with it before hand.


Ordered a little makeup bag (I say little because the internet is decieving lol! Still cute and handy for travel)
Some leopard nails, because I really can't help myself!
Lashes (haha like i need more)

Oh and some nail stamper thingy's , Is there a trick to this I'm not getting???


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok so you know how drug addicts always promise to stop but then they keep taking the sh*t??? Well, hi my name is Carina and I am a makeup addict, and I promised everyone I would stop haulin... BUT I DIDNT :O

In the past few weeks I have hauled as follows.... lol

Chanel Nail Polish Innatendu
Chanel Nail Polish Particulière
Illamasqua Cream Blush - Rude
Rimmel Stay Matte Powder
Maybelline Matte Dream Powder
Moisture Extreme Lipsticks in Rose Hush, Peach Colada and Rosy Glow
Maybelline Colour Sensation Lipstick in Nearly There (205)
MAC Mischief Makers Haute High Jinks Pigment Set 
MAC Pigment Vial - Teal
Young Punk MES!!!!!!! (Only paid $32AUD for it!)
18 Nail Polishes from China Glaze Up & Away, Essie Art of Spring and OPI HKG Collections
MAC Rich Life Pigment
MAC Universal Mix Pigment
MAC Blissed Out n/p
MAC Light Affair n/p
MAC JDV Cremeblend Blush
MAC Optimistic Orange Cremeblend Blush
Studio Fix Lash
4 Sleek Palettes (Curious, Original, Sunset and Safari)

Some of it is still on its way to me..... But yeh... massive addict :S


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy crap Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats a massive haul!!! I wouyld love the Universal mix piggie, tooo tempting!! I have been on a bit of a fragrance kick and managed to snag a swap for the newest Mariah Carey perfume Ultra Pink - its a walmart exclusive in the US atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a REALLY pretty perfume - cherry blossom on wood, it smells a little bit like Luscious Pink when you open it up, but you have to wear it - its really very different once you spray!! I fell in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with it!! I emailed EA to see where I could get it here and they said they had no plans to make it available in AU, I've asked a good friend for a CP for another one, it only comes in the 30ml


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 10, 2010)

^^ Haha yeh it was a biggie :S It didnt seem like that much when I was ordering all of it, but then as it started to arrive I was like "hmmmm me finks I have lost my mind" lol

I'm glad you got one of your perfumes! It sucks that so many great items dont find their way to Australia. The more addicted I become to makeup the more I keep telling myself I want to move to the USA. lol... 

I never would though... I'd end up on one of those Oprah shows where she does an intervention for people with addictions (like the woman that had the shopping addiction). The cameras would come into my house and there would be a MAC Pro store set up in there  bahahahahahahaaha! I would have removed everything but the bathroom and my bed so that I could fit it all in... lol


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 10, 2010)

ROFLMAO!! Only Oprah has retired - you'd end up on Dr Phil getting real with yourself, we can do a group therapy session


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha a group therapy session... I don't think Dr Phil could handle it! He thinks people with a drinking problem are hard to handle! Try dealing with a makeup addict that is on a mission to find a LE item. Did I hear someone say "I'd sell a kidney for that eyeshadow".. lol Oh, that was me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho I really have to get off this friggen site and write my essay. It is due tonight and then I will be done forever!!!!! So close but so far!!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha nice!! I only have 7 more weeks to go and then I am done forever too!!! YAY for graduates 2010


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ok so you know how drug addicts always promise to stop but then they keep taking the sh*t??? Well, hi my name is Carina and I am a makeup addict, and I promised everyone I would stop haulin... BUT I DIDNT :O

In the past few weeks I have hauled as follows.... lol

Chanel Nail Polish Innatendu
Chanel Nail Polish Particulière
Illamasqua Cream Blush - Rude
Rimmel Stay Matte Powder
Maybelline Matte Dream Powder
Moisture Extreme Lipsticks in Rose Hush, Peach Colada and Rosy Glow
Maybelline Colour Sensation Lipstick in Nearly There (205)
MAC Mischief Makers Haute High Jinks Pigment Set 
MAC Pigment Vial - Teal
Young Punk MES!!!!!!! (Only paid $32AUD for it!)
18 Nail Polishes from China Glaze Up & Away, Essie Art of Spring and OPI HKG Collections
MAC Rich Life Pigment
MAC Universal Mix Pigment
MAC Blissed Out n/p
MAC Light Affair n/p
MAC JDV Cremeblend Blush
MAC Optimistic Orange Cremeblend Blush
Studio Fix Lash
4 Sleek Palettes (Curious, Original, Sunset and Safari)

Some of it is still on its way to me..... But yeh... massive addict :S_

 

^Whoa that is an awesome haul girl! You got some good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Sleek Palettes are simply amaaaazing! And I am madly in love with those Cremeblend Blushes. It's great to see that there are people out there as addicted as I am hehehe. It's nice that we have this Specktra support group going on


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ Totally agree! Before I found you lovely ladies I honestly felt alone in regard to my passion for makeup! I know I joke about being obsessed but I really do love it.... I love playing with it, learning about it, doing people's makeup, doing my own, trying new products.... It has pretty much got me through my law degree and allowed me to keep my sanity (kind of, anyway )

Speaking of my law degree... Just emailed in my last assessment.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I had a massive freak out that I hadn't actually completed the requirements of my degree and so I tried to recount all my credit points etc... lol... I think I have done it all though! Phew! I'll double check once more in the morning when I'm not exhausted! lol


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2010)

^^Haha, I know the feeling!! I was backtracking credit points as well, my programme got messed up last year and now I'm doing an extra 10 this semester to make the graduate requirements... blah... what a mess!! I still have sooooo many assignments due before the end of April, like 9 I think, that extra 10 has loaded me up heavily


----------



## RachaelP (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Brie - the Graftobian is by far a lot more popular but you do have some customers that prefer Cinema Secrets.  Drop an email to me [email protected] and I'll send you some samples and some further info on both of them.  They are wonderful.  

Carina I think you need to come and work with me and do all my stock ordering. I get way too indecisive about what makeup products I'm ordering in. I'll just send you my suppliers details and you can go crazy for me


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RachaelP* 

 
_
Carina I think you need to come and work with me and do all my stock ordering. I get way too indecisive about what makeup products I'm ordering in. I'll just send you my suppliers details and you can go crazy for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha dont joke Rachael! My boyfriend and I are moving up to Queensland next year! I would love a job like that


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG Carina I am so jealous of your haul!! I haven't been in here for a while because I've only been buying an item here and there but I have been getting my lovely CP to grab a few things out of each collection and hold onto them for me. I'm waiting for the F & F where I'll place my mega order and get it all sent together, geez I hope that comes soon, I sooo need stuff!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can wait for the beach collection to come out, lots O pretty things in there


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 13, 2010)

^^ Hehe thanks Robyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait for my Young Punk to get here... I have been kicking myself for not getting it when it came out! Hurry upppp Australia Post!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 14, 2010)

OMG Finally, my Sephora order has arrived. I've been going slowly insane waiting for it lol.. I feel like I can relax now that it's here. I got:

- Urban Decay Alice In Wonderland Book of Shadows
- MUFE Mat Velvet 75 - OMG it's so small! I was expecting more product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm expecting a few more things this week like Hakuhodo makeup brushes, Nail Polish and some stuff I cant even remember! More updates when they all arrive.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 15, 2010)

^^ Bibi let me know what you think about the Alice In Wonderland palette please? I don't have any UD e/s yet and I was thinking of getting it.


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice haul aussiemacluvrrr and spectrolite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm really want some hakuhodo brushes as well.  I wish I knew about them when I was in Japan :'(.  I'll try and be good and wait until I go back at the end of this year or beginning of next year to pick them up in Japan. But please let me know how you like them when you get them spectrolite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Bibi let me know what you think about the Alice In Wonderland palette please? I don't have any UD e/s yet and I was thinking of getting it._

 
I got my u/d alice palette last week from US.  I think the colours are beautiful, the textures really nice, and the palette is so pretty.  But, some of the shadows have chunky glitters imo and the fallouts from that is pretty bad - then again I don't really like glitters in e/s.  All of the swatched beautifully on my arms but some of them settle into lines and make the lines really visible. But I have asian monolids, so it might be visible because of that. : But alice is such a prettty colour, queen and mushroom is also very pretty.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 15, 2010)

^sunniechan, I will definitely let you know about the Hakuhodo brushes when they arrive. I can't wait! 

^Robyn I agree with sunniechan. Some of the colours have very fine glitter with heaps of fall out and I think a sticky base and lots of tapping off the brush is required but over all the textures are beautiful and the colour range you get is gorgeous. I didn't find that the colours settled between any lines in my eyes. I always use a primer and a paint pot base to keep it all nice and smooth.

 I never owned any Urban Decay shadows before this palette so yeah, so far I'm loving my Urban Decay experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I reckon if you have a good range of Mac's Starflash shadows then you probably don't really need the Book of Shadows. I'm just an Alice In Wonderland Junkie and could not live without it hehehe.


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 15, 2010)

^Spectrolite, which Hakuhodo brushes did you get? 
I'm dyinnnnnnnnng for my spring forecast package.  Nordies took forever to ship them :'( and it's taking longer than usual for the delivery to my US parcel forwarding place.  I wanna play with them so bad.

It's so funny how thing change with time, last year this time I had zero interest in makeup and wore makeup 2-3 times a year and owned less than 10 pieces of makeup. lol


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 15, 2010)

^OMG I just went to take the rubbish to the bins and checked my mail on the way back and my brushes are here!! Yayyy that was super fast. I ordered them on Thursday FYI.

I ordered:

G528 - Highlighting Brush C - it's a round brush with a flat top with bristles around an inch long, maybe a bit shorter

G527 - Powder Brush D - round brush, flat top, 2 inch bristles. If you watch Pixiwoo on you tube its the one she got in her IMATS video but I got the black one with the shorter handle.

B162BKSL - Angled eye brow brush, pretty self explanatory

K019 - Eyelash comb - Also seen in Pixiwoo's video

S190 - Eye liner brush - fine brush with the orange handle and gold ferrule. Very pretty!

They arrived gift wrapped in orange Hakuhodo paper and presented in a box. Inside they were individually wrapped and a sheet with washing/care instructions was included. Impressive!

So far just from just touching the hairs I can tell they are very very high quality brushes. So soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to go buy some wool mix so I can wash them and start using them ASAP, and I'm placing another order as soon as my pay comes through.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^ *I reckon if you have a good range of Mac's Starflash shadows then you probably don't really need the Book of Shadows.* I'm just an Alice In Wonderland Junkie and could not live without it hehehe. _

 
Thanks for this info Bibi! I was lemming the BOS so badddddd but I have nearly all the Starflash shadows and I got all the Love That Look shadows last year so I think I'll be able to pass it now and not lose any sleep. lol

My first order of nail polishes arrived today. There was soooo much padding in the box, but this is what I found when I opened it....









Wahhhhhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Over half the bottle leaked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know whether I should just cut my loses and order another bottle when I place my next order or send them an email with photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Considering they haven't written back before I'm guessing they definitely wont write back if I complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was one of the colours I was most excited to get....!!

On a brighter note my four Sleek palettes arrived today! They were wrapped so well so none of them were broken (yay!) and got here super fast! I only paid for them at 6pm on the 9/2 and they were waiting at the post office this morning


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_My first order of nail polishes arrived today. There was soooo much padding in the box, but this is what I found when I opened it....





Wahhhhhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Over half the bottle leaked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know whether I should just cut my loses and order another bottle when I place my next order or send them an email with photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Considering they haven't written back before I'm guessing they definitely wont write back if I complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was one of the colours I was most excited to get....!!

On a brighter note my four Sleek palettes arrived today! They were wrapped so well so none of them were broken (yay!) and got here super fast! I only paid for them at 6pm on the 9/2 and they were waiting at the post office this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whoa freaky! I had a dream this morning that my Transdesign order arrived and one of the bottles leaked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it happened to you.. I might have the shining Carina lol. Hey at least the bottle didn't leak ALL over the other bottles as well. Imagine how annoying that would be to clean up.

 I reckon send them a photo and let them know that the bottle was not sealed properly and maybe they will send you a replacement with your next order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm being too optimistic? It's worth a try.


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 16, 2010)

_^^spectrolite, cool! I hope you have lots of fun with them! I checked on the website to have a look at some of the brushes you got but some of them weren't listed. I guess they sold out of them atm. 

^^aussiemacluvrrr, that suxs! I would email them, the worst they can do is do nothing, but hopefully they will replace them. 
_


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Whoa freaky! I had a dream this morning that my Transdesign order arrived and one of the bottles leaked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it happened to you.. I might have the shining Carina lol. Hey at least the bottle didn't leak ALL over the other bottles as well. Imagine how annoying that would be to clean up.

 I reckon send them a photo and let them know that the bottle was not sealed properly and maybe they will send you a replacement with your next order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm being too optimistic? It's worth a try._

 
Holy crap Bibi! That's freaky! But, can you send your bad vibes to someone else please???.... lol lol lol... 

I sent them an email with photos so lets see what happens!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I need at least a few days to catch up with this thread! 
Bibi, my friend just received her Alice in Wonderland palette and she is over the moon about it. Don't think she is even going to touch it!!  Sephora SA told her to guard it with life, because there are so many ladies who would do anything to have it. Where do you live again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grrr Aussie, that is awful. Hope they send you the replacement!

My huge CP order is on the way.. $800 worth products and the shipping alone cost me $90!  Can't wait!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 16, 2010)

^Hi Nat! Welcome back, we've missed you! Can't wait to see whats in this $800 haul. 

^And how about this - you are back less than a minute and you already have designs on MY Alice Palette. I'm going to lock it down somewhere safe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*More arrivals this arvo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- OPI Dim Sum Plum
- OPI Pearl of Wisdom
- OPI Jade is the New Black
- CND Sticky Base Coat
- Ardell Lashes #108, #110, #131
- Duo Adhesive (Black)
- Ardell Lash Applicator
- Bottlehug - this awesome contraption that sticks to a surface. You put your nail polish bottle in it and it tilts it for you!!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bugger, now I'm all indifferent about the Alice in Wonderland palette! Can't wait to see the movie though, I freaking loooooooooooove Tim Burton films!!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 17, 2010)

ITA Robyn!!! I cannot wait to see AIW!! I am taking my little girl to see it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New arrival - Mariah Carey Forever Gift Pack (for a friend, she is going to get a gorgeous surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Hi Nat! Welcome back, we've missed you! Can't wait to see whats in this $800 haul. 

^And how about this - you are back less than a minute and you already have designs on MY Alice Palette. I'm going to lock it down somewhere safe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*More arrivals this arvo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- OPI Dim Sum Plum
- OPI Pearl of Wisdom
- OPI Jade is the New Black
- CND Sticky Base Coat
- Ardell Lashes #108, #110, #131
- Duo Adhesive (Black)
- Ardell Lash Applicator
- Bottlehug - this awesome contraption that sticks to a surface. You put your nail polish bottle in it and it tilts it for you!! 
_

 
Thanks Bibi, I missed ya too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha.. Yeah, I waste no time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Girl knows what she wants!

That Bottlehug sounds wonderful. Next someone should design nail polish applicator!


----------



## sweetkitty (Feb 17, 2010)

Awww sorry about the leaked nail polishes above, I thought the packaging looked like transdesign.

I got my transdesign order yesterday too! I was so happy, it came in 8 days all to way to Ontario Canada! Woohoo. They ship so fast.

Anyway here is what I got...






left to right: OPi Pinking of You, OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy, China Glaze Light as Air, China Glaze Something Sweet, China Glaze Refresh Mint, China Glaze Lemon Fizz, Essie Van D'Go. Essie Tart Deco, Essie Mint Candy Apple.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Those pastel shades look yummy sweetkitty!!  How is Ontario? We were supposed to move to Vancouver two years ago, but still in Melbourne. Are you getting a lot of snow?


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2010)

Beauty product mini haul today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to the city to pick up a few items today. I got

- Stila Cobalt Clutch Smudgepot
- Mario Bedescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel
- The Body Shop Wild Cherry Body Butter <3 Yumm!
- Lush Daddy-O Shampoo
- Lush Jasmine and Henna Fluff ease hair moisturizer
- Siss lipstick (B2M)
- Some leggings - not that exciting... 

I had a good time. The girls who work at Kit in Myer are always so sweet. I spent 15 minutes talking to them about how and where to buy stuff online, like nail polish, skincare, cosmetics etc... I wish that was my job!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ Nice haul Bibi!

Guess what... Transdesign still haven't emailed me back about the nail polish. So I just ordered a single bottle off ebay for like 6 bucks including shipping  My OCD just wont allow me to have that dirty, half empty, polish covered bottle in my collection... lol

Small haul for me today... I went to Big W tonight to get some boring stuff for the house and as I walked in I saw they had a huge display of the Revlon Photo Ready Foundation so of course I had to grab a bottle.. I hope it's the right colour :S My bf was being a pain in the butt and rushing me so I had to match it in like 2 seconds flat... 

I also went to Riot and got an adhesive magnetic sheet and a large round hole punch so that I can depot a stack of e/s and put them in my palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The girl at the store asked me what I wanted those items for, and when I explained she turned around to me and said "wow, you're weird" !!!!!!!!! I wanted a hole punch and a magnetic sheet, and I'm weird????? lol Can you imagine what she would think if she saw everything that goes on here? hahahahahaha


EDIT: Small rant - again! - I went to Big W and Priceline tonight because I noticed that the Maybelline Colour Sensation Lipsticks are out and I wanted a few.... And, of course, they were missing 11 of the colours (no displayer for them or anything - even though the poster says "44 brand new colours" or some crap) and of course *all 5* of the colours I have been lemming were part of the 11 missing ones! Why do cosmetic companies do that to us!!!! Why cant they just release a line in full instead of this piecemeal crap???? Ok rant over...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ Gosh, that Riot girl sounds like a major PITA!  

Maybe Myer might have a better selection of those lipsticks??


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ Good call Nat.. I hadn't thought of Myer.... I think I will check out my local Target as well.. They always seem to have the the full line of colours for most of the brands... The colour I want the most is #025 "Pink Please" because I heard it is a pretty good dupe for Way to Love l/s from Rose Romance... And that is one of my fave l/s.... So I want to see how good a dupe it is...


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2010)

^^Way To Love is one of my faves as well!! I got two in B2M, using one, and one backup for later


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2010)

If you can't find it here, you can always ask your CP person to get it for you.. Apparently a lot of US stores have buy one and get one for free offer.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I also went to Riot and got an adhesive magnetic sheet and a large round hole punch so that I can depot a stack of e/s and put them in my palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The girl at the store asked me what I wanted those items for, and when I explained she turned around to me and said "wow, you're weird" !!!!!!!!! I wanted a hole punch and a magnetic sheet, and I'm weird????? lol Can you imagine what she would think if she saw everything that goes on here? hahahahahaha_

 
^What the hell, why is that weird?? I would have questioned her logic. Weird would be something like purchasing the magnets because you have some taxidermy animals that you are going to attach magnets to so you can stick them to metal fixtures around your house. And as for the hole punch... well how else are you going to make mini-cookies to feed to the neighborhood magpies and mice?! I dare you to find an easier way Riot girl. I dare you!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 19, 2010)

People are morons, end of story. Also, I think your hole punch idea is brilliant, Carina. I just cut weird circle shapes by hand LOL.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 19, 2010)

Last haul for the week, Makeup and Glow yayyyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

- Brush guards in S/M/L
- Yaby Liquid Foundation 
- Some empty containers for mixin lip tars 
- An OCC pigment for a friend
- a free Rosebud Strawberry lip balm woohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was nearly out of my current one, so thanks Rachel!

 Next week more Hakuhodo brushes are arriving and then I gotta save for Spring Colour and Liberty of London...  oh and the MAC F+F sale, and winter boots, and a new computer.... and the list never ends... always buying more STUFF


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't wait to buy stuff ahha


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^What the hell, why is that weird?? I would have questioned her logic. Weird would be something like purchasing the magnets because you have some taxidermy animals that you are going to attach magnets to so you can stick them to metal fixtures around your house. And as for the hole punch... well how else are you going to make mini-cookies to feed to the neighborhood magpies and mice?! I dare you to find an easier way Riot girl. I dare you!_

 





Bibi, you have had me in stitches with your last few posts! You are one funny lady  I would have said something to her, but I have zero witty comeback skills. I just stood there with my mouth open looking appalled 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_People are morons, end of story. Also, I think your hole punch idea is brilliant, Carina. I just cut weird circle shapes by hand LOL._

 
lol thats what I had been doing as well... But I have to admit I stole the idea off someone here on Specktra I think.. Or maybe you tube... I cant remember


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 21, 2010)

I went to Kit yesterday and found a gorgeous brush roll, blue striped canvas with a red button to fasten. So cute! And a bargain for $34.95

my one dilemma- I can't fit all my brushes in even after an attempt at downsizing! Maybe I need a second just for my eyeshadow brushes..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 21, 2010)

I only use my brush roll on jobs otherwise they sit in 1 of 2 pencil cups, I find it easier having them out in site and it takes up less space, smiggle make cute tin pencil cups in pretty colours too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think I'd fit all my pro and personal brushes in one roll?


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 21, 2010)

^OMG Smiggle >_< Brilliant idea! I've been looking for some cute cups for my brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check it out during the week.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 21, 2010)

Went and picked up two Love Lace shadows today.. 
My local store now has all NEW MUAs and one of them argued with me today that you can only B2M for none LE lipsticks! Ringing up the manager tomorrow morning


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep I tried the cup thing! I had three, one for face brushes, one for eyes and one for pencils but found I spent half the time spinning them around to find a brush that had somehow hidden itself between the others! LOL..

Having a roll makes it easier as it can sit on my lap and I slide them in and out as I go.

The other reason is that I'm moving house soon and want to keep my expensive brushes safely out of sight of the girl i'm living with


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 22, 2010)

Two beautiful, soft, sexy Hakuhodo brushes arrived today. I got:

B100 - Large angled finishing brush
B110 - Blush brush

That ought to do me for a while. Buying brushes is seriously addictive... and expensive.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
That ought to do me for a while. Buying brushes is seriously addictive... and expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree. I think all my money went to brushes!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Went and picked up two Love Lace shadows today.. 
My local store now has all NEW MUAs and one of them argued with me today that you can only B2M for none LE lipsticks! Ringing up the manager tomorrow morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

That really sh*ts me that an employee doesnt even know their own store's policy! Hopefully the manager is better versed in it....


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 22, 2010)

Got my back up So Ceylon MSF today! Woohoo, now I can replace the one I cracked when it eventually dies. Now I just have to replace Sea & Sky MES and I'm covered.

C'mon F & F I need to buy up!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_That really sh*ts me that an employee doesnt even know their own store's policy! Hopefully the manager is better versed in it...._

 
Tell me about it!! And she looked at me like I was an idiot. Now I am thinking I should have told her I B2M'd 42 empties for 7 LE lipsticks last year no problem (all at once lol)!  It is annoying that MAC stores are like hairdressers.. You have your favorite artists and they all move to another store and you have to put up with new girls who have no idea.  Yeah, the manager said she would go through with all her staff again. Grrr..

LOL Robyn, June F&F is just around the corner!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2010)

My massive haul just arrived!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow.. new quad casing looks so pretty!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My massive haul just arrived!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow.. new quad casing looks so pretty!_

 
^Details woman, we want details! >_< I'm officially a Haul-o-holic.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Haha Bibi, they are all boring perm/kit stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E/s refills: Shroom, Wedge, Brule, Espresso and Soft Brown
Painterly pp
Lillicent Blushcreme
Tenderling Blush
Blushbaby Blush
Face and Body foundation x 4
SFF foundation x 3
#129
#219
#239 x 2
#266
Lipsticks - Fresh Salmon (eek), Bubblegum and Victorian
Lightful Active Softening Lotion
Pro Palette Eyeshadow 15
Young punk MES
Spring forecast quad 4 - the neutral one!
MUFE Mat Bronze x 2
Koh Gen Do Gommage Gel
Koh Gen Do mud gel thingy.. Apparently it gets rid of all the blackheads! Woohoo


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 23, 2010)

^^ Woohoo alright! Thats an awesome haul!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Carina!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow.. Lightful lotion smells and feels amazing.. Has anyone used the essence one?


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 24, 2010)

wow great haul sambibabe! I want to try Lightful stuff, too.  Have you seen any improvement on your skin yet? Or too soon for that yet?

My big mostly MAC Haul (or should I call it mostly MAC spring colour forecast haul lol) has just arrived!!!! It's like christmas but better! lol.  
*goes off to play with her yummy goodies XD


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_wow great haul sambibabe! I want to try Lightful stuff, too.  Have you seen any improvement on your skin yet? Or too soon for that yet?

My big mostly MAC Haul (or should I call it mostly MAC spring colour forecast haul lol) has just arrived!!!! It's like christmas but better! lol.  
*goes off to play with her yummy goodies XD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Which spring colour forecast stuff did you get?  I keep forgetting to use quad 4! Grr..

Thanks so much..  Haha.. I am using Shu essence/serum and  cleansing oil, which made a huge difference for me. I use Lightful lotion as moisturizer at night and it just keeps my skin so soft, without feeling greasy! I am not usually into MAC skincare, but I love Lightful!!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Which spring colour forecast stuff did you get?  I keep forgetting to use quad 4! Grr..

Thanks so much..  Haha.. I am using Shu essence/serum and  cleansing oil, which made a huge difference for me. I use Lightful lotion as moisturizer at night and it just keeps my skin so soft, without feeling greasy! I am not usually into MAC skincare, but I love Lightful!!_

 
I love shu's cleansing oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I really want to try the Lightful stuff - I've heard great things about it. I need a day moisturizer, but it's such a pain in the butt to get since it's only up on MAC's US website and not available here.  I usually order mac from nordies to a mail forwarding company, since they accept my c/c.  Argh, I need an american cp friend. lol

I can't believe how much I got from spring forecast... My wishlist was originally  Quad 3 &4 and stacked 1, but I got wayy more than that.  I told myself, it's ok since I'm starting my makeup collection and I don't have much.  But I spent sooo much money on this haul. :S I feel shy about posting how much I got lol.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ 
The other reason is that I'm moving house soon and want to keep my expensive brushes safely out of sight of the girl i'm living with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL - I know the feeling!! I had one of my brushes swiped by the ex partner of a neighbour of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dip all mine in nail polish now, just the ends so I know its mine!! You cant get the polish off either without stripping the black off the handle so once they are dipped theres no going back, you know they are yours when you see them!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_I love shu's cleansing oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I really want to try the Lightful stuff - I've heard great things about it. I need a day moisturizer, but it's such a pain in the butt to get since it's only up on MAC's US website and not available here.  I usually order mac from nordies to a mail forwarding company, since they accept my c/c.  Argh, I need an american cp friend. lol

I can't believe how much I got from spring forecast... My wishlist was originally  Quad 3 &4 and stacked 1, but I got wayy more than that.  I told myself, it's ok since I'm starting my makeup collection and I don't have much.  But I spent sooo much money on this haul. :S I feel shy about posting how much I got lol._

 
 Have you tried MAC Studio Moisture Fix SPF? I have a super oily skin, so I skip moisturizer and just use a primer. SMF is not too bad!

Don't be embarrassed!! Everyone here already has a huge haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so the most of new collections are the dupes of what we already have.. When Hello Kitty and BBR collections came out last year, I bought nearly whole collections . So what did you get?  I only got three lippies, and quad 4, but I am going  to grab some more.


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Have you tried MAC Studio Moisture Fix SPF? I have a super oily skin, so I skip moisturizer and just use a primer. SMF is not too bad!_

 
I haven't tried SMF, I have combination skin, oily t-zone and dry cheeks.  So I need to moisturize well or I look really cakey.  I heard lightful is perfect because it suits all skin types. Thanks for the recommendation though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Don't be embarrassed!! Everyone here already has a huge haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so the most of new collections are the dupes of what we already have.. When Hello Kitty and BBR collections came out last year, I bought nearly whole collections . So what did you get? I only got three lippies, and quad 4, but I am going to grab some more._

 
Aww thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was sooooooo excited when I received my box today.  I even took pictures of everything together so I could look at it. lol

Okay here's my haul. I like or love everything except gaga. lol

*Spring Colour Forecast:*

Ripe Peach b/o - Love, love, love it! 
Azalea Blossom b/o - Love it more than ripe peach!
Hot hot hot e/s 
Straw Harvest e/s
Very Violet
Quad 3 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quad 4 
Stacked 1! - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stacked 2!
Pink Burst l/s - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Radicchio l/s - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Laugh A Lot l/s - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bubblegum l/s - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gold Dust l/g
Electric Fushia l/g
Hush, Hush Rose l/g
Cha Cha l/g
Culture Clash l/g
Purple Rage l/g

*Other Mac
*
Viva Glam Gaga l/s - looks horrid on me :S
Modelette e/s
Banshee e/s
Fresco Rose p/p
Optimistic Orange c/b - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Joie-De-Vivre c/b - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Other
*
Lancome Bi-Facil
Nars Oragasm Illuminator 

I'm thinking about getting backups of some of the blushes and lipstick. Also getting Rose Maiden l/s and Fresh Salmon. 

With this haul, my make up collection has more than doubled. lol I've never worn makeup regularly until recently and had a very small collection, since I only wore make up 3-5 times a year. I loved mac for makeup since 2000, but only had couple of eyeshadows, lipgloss and powders from mac. I think until end of last year I owned maybe 10-20 pieces of makeup throughout my life. So big change XD.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

SMF is suitable for all skintype too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It feels a bit different from Lightful though. Maybe it would help you to ask a sample from the MAC store?

Holy crap Sunniechan, what a fantastic haul!! You would be flying right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A huge change too! Welcome to the addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get sick and tired of MAC and a couple of months later, I am all over in love with MAC again.. It is annoying to say the least!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool! I'll definitely ask for a sample. Thanks sambibabe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are so lovely ^_^.  

Yeah, you should see my face atm. Each eye has different eyeshadows on it and each cheek has different colours on it, too... I look like a clown on speed! lol 

Yeah big change, tbh I never really had interest in makeup, mostly because I was quite clueless to what to do with it.  Especially eye makeup because I have monolids.  But I thought I'm getting older now and if I don't have fun and experiment with makeup now, it'll just get harder from now on.  So I've been trying to learn and try and work with what I have. 

I'm a shopaholic so..... getting into makeup is doing serious damage to the wallet. lol

I can see how you can get sick of MAC, with all these releases.  The MUA in MAC told me this year there's 52 Collections .


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL - I know the feeling!! I had one of my brushes swiped by the ex partner of a neighbour of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dip all mine in nail polish now, just the ends so I know its mine!! You cant get the polish off either without stripping the black off the handle so once they are dipped theres no going back, you know they are yours when you see them!!_

 
Great idea! This girl is a family member of my partner so it won't go down well if I accuse her of nicking anything. She's just the type of person who has little respect for belongings, hers or anyone else's.. I'm even thinking of sending all my prize MAC stuff to my mother's and making do with a set of Sigma brushes for the meantime, I'm that worried!

Sunnie- I have combo skin and love SMF but received a bottle of the mac oil control lotion by mistake and I love it even more than SMF! might be good to get a sample of that whilst you're there.

So what's the go with this Lightful moisturiser? Sounds interesting..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh and today's haul- second Kit brush roll (one for the eyes one for the face LOL) and Too Faced's mini Pink Leopard. Don't think it really shows up on me though..


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_Cool! I'll definitely ask for a sample. Thanks sambibabe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are so lovely ^_^.  

Yeah, you should see my face atm. Each eye has different eyeshadows on it and each cheek has different colours on it, too... I look like a clown on speed! lol 

Yeah big change, tbh I never really had interest in makeup, mostly because I was quite clueless to what to do with it.  Especially eye makeup because I have monolids.  But I thought I'm getting older now and if I don't have fun and experiment with makeup now, it'll just get harder from now on.  So I've been trying to learn and try and work with what I have. 

I'm a shopaholic so..... getting into makeup is doing serious damage to the wallet. lol

I can see how you can get sick of MAC, with all these releases.  The MUA in MAC told me this year there's 52 Collections ._

 
Aww thanks Sunniechan!  I have annoying Asian eyes too and it is always a challenge for me  to play with my eyes. It is fun though. 52 collections? Gosh, that is like every week!!

I put clear polish on my brushes too.. Only on the numbers, so they don't rub off ;D

It is good idea to get oil control too.. However it has silica in it, so it might be drying on the cheek area or wherever it is dry.  With my oily clients, I just use  SMF all over the face and mattifying agent on the tzone area.


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool thanks xLongLashesx and Samibabe, I'll checked the both out next time I'm at MAC. 

I have monolids but hooded monolids - that probably doesn't make sense. lol I have monolids but I have excess skin so it hoods over my lashes. I find it so hard T.T, there's very little info for lids like mine, so I just play around and hope for the best.  Though at times I get self-conscious about whether it looks ok or not. None of my friends are that into makeup, so it's hard to get feedback. 

Yeah 52 collections :S, she said some are only really small with just 2 or 3 stuff, that people don't even notice.  I was like .

xLongLashesx, the lightful skincare line is originally made for the Asian market but it's become really popular and it became in demand in America so it's now available there.  I don't think it's available in Australia. Apparently it's MAC's best skincare line and good for all skin types.  I've read few reviews here and there and they all rave about it.  I guess it kinda makes sense since asian women in general are fanatics about skincare.  My current moisturizer is bit too heavy for day use, so  I really want to try it out. But I'll try out SMF and oil control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the rec Samibabe and xLongLashesx!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 25, 2010)

Mmmm thanks for the info.. I'm going to check it out!

Jinahchae on Youtube is awesome for info on makeup for asian eyes. She did a mammoth video on makeup for different types, including hooded/mono lid. She's also really cute!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've seen that video and couple of her other videos end of last year, but didn't really find it useful for myself.  I think with asian monolids the shape and size makes a huge influence in the look, so her looks doesn't suit mine. She seemed really nice, and it was good to see someone doing tutorials for monolids.  

I guess it's kind of like how I like snowkei's FOTD on her but I would never try to copy her because it's not my style and wouldn't really suit me.  

I also checked out a few others on youtube, but yeah for different reasons I didn't really find them helpful. I find the technique videos, like blending and how to use brushes etc more helpful. Then trying find my style and what suits me kind of thing.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

I love hooded lids!!! With just the liners, you can make your eyes huuuuuge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. 
I understand it is different with Asian makeup. Some people don't like having 'westernised' method, i.e use shades to create depth or crease. I had a few make over done that way and I looked like I had bruises on my eyes!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 25, 2010)

You can have mine XD You have to show me the liner technique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the westernised method on western eyes, I love the transition of colours and how you can work with lots of colours. But if I did that to mine I'd look like I'm wearing a rainbow lol. 

I've head couple of make up classes at mecca and mac, and came out going .  The mecca artist made like a half dome shape on top and I looked so weird.  The mac one put a rainbow on me, when I asked how she would do a smokey eye.  I felt like a disco ball :\

There's this youtube channel with a chinese lady and she really seems to know her asian eyes, I'd love lessons from her but she is in america.  The videos I like are all in chinese and I don't understand any so T.T, she does some in english or sub it in english but not the ones I'm interested in.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 25, 2010)

I love hooded lids too! Especially for smokey looks just graduating from thick dark liner to mid to lighter shades closer to the brow bone. Gorgeous!
My eyes are a mix.. too asian for some western vids and too anglo for asian types! LOL.. can never win.

you've just gotta keep practising Sunnie! That's half the fun


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

sunniechan, are you in Melbourne or Sydney?

I know.. I wish I had a crease! My lid is just so flat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A Mecca girl did my eye once and I came out looking Panda (no offence to you Jan-Lee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!

Haha Sal, I've seen your eyes before and they are pretty!! You do a great job with them too!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 25, 2010)

^ aww.. thanks!  I've done lots of experimenting, I think I have it down pat now! Med/dark colours on the lid to hide my pudgey lids and never ever under any circumstances light lid/dark crease.. just looks wrong on me, like I'm auditioning for Zoo magazine


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 25, 2010)

AND creases are overrated me thinks.. they just get eyeshadow caught in them!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 25, 2010)

xLongLashesx: Is your eye kinda like Michelle Phan or Xteener? I love to see your eye looks ^_^.  

Yeah, I'll keep on practising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's kind of hard though without any feedback.  My bf is useless, everything is 'yeah it's good.'  My girlfriends don't wear much makeup either. Once I had an mac artist ask if I just got a makeover and she loved the eye look.  But I don't know if that was a sales tactic lol. 

lol @ AND creases are overrated me thinks.. they just get eyeshadow caught in them!

sambibabe: I'm in Sydney. T.T or I'll be like when are you free for a make up lesson XD.  I might be going there sometime this year if my friend can't make it to Sydney.

I guess Mecca girls likes a panda, cos that's pretty much what I came out look like. XD I did have one lesson with a guy called Billy in Mecca and he gave me few good tips. 

I wouldn't say my eyelids are really hooded, most people will say it's monolid.  it just has a little overhang, like if I line my eyes I would have to put it on thick to have it show.  

I guess the biggest challenge for me is that my eyes are little bit different shape, so when I do my eyes I have to make sure that it doesn't make it more obvious. Also the stupid lines on my lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so eyeshadows makes it standout too much. 

Thanks girls for all the helpful advices! I'm so happy spectra has an aussie section ^___^


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

Aww sunniechan, you sound like such a cutie!  Yeah let me know you are down this way!  Do you wear a lot of matte shadows?  I have stupid lines on my lids too and if I wear too much shimmer, they tend to sit on the lines. It is weird, because I don't have a problem with Dior shimmers (maybe they are more finely milled?).

I am sure you are doing a good job with your eyes though..  MAC girls don't compliment all the time


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL, Nat no offence taken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rather like the panda eye actually, grungey, messy morning after style...LOLOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to Inglot again yesterday and picked up a few more shadows for a friend of mine, hope she likes them, forgot the numbers, but both had glitter, one was a charcoal colour with multiglitter and sooooo pretty!!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aww sunniechan, you sound like such a cutie!  Yeah let me know you are down this way!  Do you wear a lot of matte shadows?  I have stupid lines on my lids too and if I wear too much shimmer, they tend to sit on the lines. It is weird, because I don't have a problem with Dior shimmers (maybe they are more finely milled?).

I am sure you are doing a good job with your eyes though..  MAC girls don't compliment all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, sambibabe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'll definitely let you know! there isn't a specific finish I wear regularly, I seem to not be able to wear some frosty ones, and the glittery ones from UD Alice.  I only own banshee that has glitter from MAC but that one is fine on me. I'll check out Dior shimmers - thanks for the tip!


----------



## MissVanity (Feb 26, 2010)

hi ladies i was just wondering how so many of you have got stuff from the spring color forcast collections already when they havn't been realesed in aus yet?


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 26, 2010)

I got it sent from America via mail forwarding company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVanity* 

 
_hi ladies i was just wondering how so many of you have got stuff from the spring color forcast collections already when they havn't been realesed in aus yet?_

 

Hey there! Most of us do CP's (custom purchase) with gals on the forums here that live in the US. We send them a list of what we're after, they tell us how much it will cost and we send them cash through various means (usually paypal) then they purchase it and send it to us. When you've made 20+ posts you'll get access to the Sale & Swap threads where you can look for someone who's willing to CO, there's usually a few ladies on there offering. It's waaaaaaaay cheaper than buying aus retail, even with postage!

I placed my CP for Spring Forcast a couple of weeks ago but my gals was snowed in and couldn't get it right away, I'm not sure yet if she's got it but it's all good she'll send it on down soon, plus she already has stuff for me from Love Lace which will be coming too


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL, Nat no offence taken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rather like the panda eye actually, grungey, messy morning after style...LOLOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Haha.. I would wear panda eyes too, if I could rock it! 

Wow sunniechan, you have UD Alice in Wonderland too?


----------



## Brie (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I also went to Riot and got an adhesive magnetic sheet and a large round hole punch so that I can depot a stack of e/s and put them in my palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The girl at the store asked me what I wanted those items for, and when I explained she turned around to me and said "wow, you're weird" !!!!!!!!! I wanted a hole punch and a magnetic sheet, and I'm weird????? lol Can you imagine what she would think if she saw everything that goes on here? hahahahahaha
_

 

I think its Those stores in general. I went in ages ago hoping to get a air tight palette or box with dividers. The lady asked me what I wanted them for and she said 'This is not a makeup store" and I looked at her like really, I thought these paints where eyeshadows lol. She was so rude about it too. I had a basket of stuff and put it down and just said oh really, and left. Lol


----------



## Brie (Feb 26, 2010)

Haven't been around much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got lots of stuff, I've either ordered, won or pr stuff.

OPI Hong Kong Collection (love the selection of colours!)
Clinique Mascara (new one), cream eyeshadow(sample/preview), Long lasting gloss and a City Sheer Foundation thingy.
Trilogy moisturiser, Rosehip Oil and everything balm(love this my skin is always so dry)
Benefit Smokey eyes Palette and Stay Don't Sray Primer
Orly Glosser top coat and Sterling Silver Rose
Thalgo cleanser and Toner
Weleda Rose Lotion (love this, don't have to wear perfume!)
Masquerade Foundation
NYX Power and Flower (l/s and l/l)

I know there is more but I forget, I think is buyers denial....


Oh and I won some stuff from Napoleon I'm Waiting on


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2010)

My gosh, Brie, that is just so rude. I am glad to hear you walked off. Awhile ago, I bought a sports top from Rebel, which was on sale.. The teenage girls at the counter were giggling and saying things like 'this has been on shelf for ages'. I wonder why I didn't just drop everything and walked away!

Okay.. I just updated my spreadsheet and now I have 184 MAC shadows and 82 MAC lippies!  I don't even want to count other brands!!  This is considered 'normal' here, right? I think I am slowing down with lippies, but eyeshadows.. Grr


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ I get sick and tired of MAC and a couple of months later, I am all over in love with MAC again.. It is annoying to say the least!_

 
Hahahahaha I remember when I first started posting on here you were like the MAC Grinch Nat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Good to see you are back in the swing of things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_
Okay.. I just updated my spreadsheet and now I have 184 MAC shadows and 82 MAC lippies! I don't even want to count other brands!! This is considered 'normal' here, right? I think I am slowing down with lippies, but eyeshadows.. Grr_

 
You have a spreadsheet with everything that you own?!?!?! I had never thought of doing that! I guess it prevents doubling up of items! 

I think I just found a new project for this coming weekend....


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hahahahaha I remember when I first started posting on her you were like the MAC Grinch Nat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... Good to see you are back in the swing of things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw I am sorry!! Just do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to me next time I do that!   I am still annoyed with the collections repeating the same old shades again, then I fell in love with the perm stuff. So now I buy both perm and collections. Doh


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fragrance hauling again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Somebody stop me!! Seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ange ou Demon 100ml =


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aw I am sorry!! Just do this to me next time I do that! I am still annoyed with the collections repeating the same old shades again, then I fell in love with the perm stuff. So now I buy both perm and collections. Doh_

 
Hahaha.. Nah its good to have a balance of opinions I reckon. Otherwise it would be too easy to just get caught up in the hype.... and I think I have come full circle with MAC too because I am starting to feel that they are just repeating the same stuff also.....


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 27, 2010)

^I've definitely noticed the repeating as well. Same old products, with a different name or packaging :| Soooo these days I'm much more choosy. I'll only buy shades/products that are unique to my collection and are sure to be come cult faves or sell out. Anything else is just mehhhhh. I've been enjoying branching out from Mac lately as well and supporting smaller independent companies


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hahaha.. Nah its good to have a balance of opinions I reckon. Otherwise it would be too easy to just get caught up in the hype.... and I think I have come full circle with MAC too because I am starting to feel that they are just repeating the same stuff also....._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_^I've definitely noticed the repeating as well. Same old products, with a different name or packaging :| Soooo these days I'm much more choosy. I'll only buy shades/products that are unique to my collection and are sure to be come cult faves or sell out. Anything else is just mehhhhh. I've been enjoying branching out from Mac lately as well and supporting smaller independent companies_

 
Thanks Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is also a problem CPing so much too.. I go by swatches and when I get them, they look very similar to what I already have. It is a total WTF and DOH moment. But then the amount of money I save... Oh well lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 27, 2010)

Today's haulage- Maybelline's colour sensational lippies.. OMG these are so freaking awesome!!

I got Nearly There and Born with It and both are so incredibly pretty and smooth. There's also a good mix of satin/frosty finishes in the range and some really sophisticated colours that I wasn't expecting.  I'm not normally a lipstick girl but these are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also- a spiffy new fishtank for my goldfishes. The bowl I had them in was so sad, now they're in a bright new tank and they look stoked! If fish could be stoked that is..


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow sunniechan, you have UD Alice in Wonderland too?_

 
Yeah, I'm a big Alice in Wonderland fan, so I had to get them.  I also wanted to try out UD e/s, too.  

I can't wait to see the movie!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_I think its Those stores in general. I went in ages ago hoping to get a air tight palette or box with dividers. The lady asked me what I wanted them for and she said 'This is not a makeup store" and I looked at her like really, I thought these paints where eyeshadows lol. She was so rude about it too. I had a basket of stuff and put it down and just said oh really, and left. Lol_

 
That is so rude!! I can't believe the nerve of these people! Plus I think makeup is a form of art anyhow.  You go girl!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay.. I just updated my spreadsheet and now I have 184 MAC shadows and 82 MAC lippies!  I don't even want to count other brands!!  This is considered 'normal' here, right? I think I am slowing down with lippies, but eyeshadows.. Grr_

 











 Where do you live again sambibabe? lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Today's haulage- Maybelline's colour sensational lippies.. OMG these are so freaking awesome!!

I got Nearly There and Born with It and both are so incredibly pretty and smooth. There's also a good mix of satin/frosty finishes in the range and some really sophisticated colours that I wasn't expecting.  I'm not normally a lipstick girl but these are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool! I have to have a lookie, thanks xLongLashesx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My small haul from yesterday (or should I say 2 days ago): 
Petticoat Mineralized Skinfinish
By Candlelight Mineralized Skinfinish
half n half l/s

I also paid for my VIP night for SCF!! I can't wait to go! I'm going to buy back ups of the blush ombres, quad 3, laugh a lot l/s and radicchio.  Also check out couple of items on SCF I wasn't too sure about with the swatches.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2010)

Hahaha are you sure you want to get backups of all those, sunniechan? There are so many pretty purple shades in the perm range too..  Such as Beautiful Iris, Parfait Amour, etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know.. I have backups of a few products, but doubt I would get to use them.. Especially MAC is releasing similar/same shades often.


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 27, 2010)

lol! I *heart* you so much sambibabe! Always giving me such good advices.  Yeah, but quad 3 will be a definite backup.  Only perm purple eyeshadows that work for me is trax.  I wore the quad 3 and got so many compliments, even my girlfriend who has zero interest in makeup. Also 3 MAC muas stopped at their tracks and complimented me on the look.  The quad is such a wearable everyday shadows and my obsession with purple is too strong. XD

As for the blush ombres, tbh I wasn't too sure on getting backups of them. Thanks to you I'll think about it before backing it up. Since my line of logic was better safe then sorry. As for the lipsticks, I went had a look at perms to see if they had anything similar to LAL or Radicchio and they didn't.  Also since I hate shopping for lipsticks and they compliment my very pigmented lips very well, I'll get them I think.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2010)

^Please stop talking about that quad lol... You are making me want to buy ittttt!!! I passed on it since I already have the colour Flip.... maybe I need it anyways..? Oh the humanity!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 28, 2010)

delete


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2010)

^Ahhhhh okay okay I'm convinced that...I......really...really... should.... have it! lolz


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 28, 2010)

delete


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I do need to build my neutral collection and I can always sell the Flip pan I have at the moment. I've really gone palette crazy lately.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL Bibi, sunniechan was talking about the purple quad, not the neutral quad! I still bought quad 4, even though I already have Flip e/s. Damn purple quad is sold out in US, so I don't know if I want to pay $80 something for a quad here.. Hang on.. Isn't it how much I paid for HK palette here? LOL.. I don't want to remember.  Anyway, I agree.. Now I want to go and check out quad 3!

Haha.. thanks sunniechan.. If quad 3 is that back up worthy, might as well!! Especially you know you would wear it all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you rock it!!  What's with purples nowdays? I wore Facefront cosmetics purple pigments and everyone stopped me to compliment too.  Is it new pink?


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awww, you ladies making me miss MAC... I really fell off the bandwagon, Inglot is better quality e/s IMHO and I have been filtering through Inglot counter actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I AM lemming the new blushes but I didnt get any of them, maybe an ebay ouchie later...LOL!!!

I am really on a huge fragrance kick right now, I havent had a bottle of perfume for almost 18 months, since my Gucci ran dry, was too depressed after Pete left to even think about smelling good, let alone look good. Now I am overcompensating...LOLOL...the last few months this is what I have bought/swapped for, all 100ml 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Delices de Cartier
Flowerbomb
Hidden Fantasy - got a few swaps muddled and I have *3* of these now all BN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mariah Carey Forever x2 (love it, these wont last long...LOL!)
Mariah Carey M
Mariah Carey Luscious Pink
Mariah Carey Ultra Pink (30ml, thats all it comes in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Jessica Simpson Fancy
Kate Moss Kate
Hanae Mori Butterfly
Ange ou Demon
Midnight Fantasy
Rock Princess
Princess
Chanel Coco
Sicily (was a gift from the best friend on the planet!!)
Geurlain Lovely Cherry Blossom (30ml)
Circus Fantasy
AP Agent Provocateur
AP Strip
AP Maitresse


And get this.... I'm bidding on a Dune and NR For Her....................


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

^ Oh my gosh Panda!!!  My mother in law complimented on my perfume today and it was Hugo Boss. Sometimes I get crazy perfume lemmings, but it is something I try not to spend my own money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay.. I have spent last 20 minutes looking at quad 3 swatches.. Hmmm.. I don't like Shale or Trax, so Bruised Plum is kinda purple that I usually stay away from.  Who is thinking about getting quad 3?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 28, 2010)

^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats a shi*tload of perfume!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Please stop talking about that quad lol... You are making me want to buy ittttt!!! I passed on it since I already have the colour Flip.... maybe I need it anyways..? Oh the humanity!






_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Ahhhhh okay okay I'm convinced that...I......really...really... should.... have it! lolz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol @ spectrolite, that made me have a giggle! So cute! Yeah, like sambibabe said I'm talking about the purple quad. The neutral quad is very nice though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but if you have a lot of neutral e/s maybe a skip?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL Bibi, sunniechan was talking about the purple quad, not the neutral quad! I still bought quad 4, even though I already have Flip e/s. Damn purple quad is sold out in US, so I don't know if I want to pay $80 something for a quad here.. Hang on.. Isn't it how much I paid for HK palette here? LOL.. I don't want to remember.  Anyway, I agree.. Now I want to go and check out quad 3!

Haha.. thanks sunniechan.. If quad 3 is that back up worthy, might as well!! Especially you know you would wear it all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you rock it!!  What's with purples nowdays? I wore Facefront cosmetics purple pigments and everyone stopped me to compliment too.  Is it new pink?_

 
Because purple rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *now goes off to google Facefront Cosmetics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Awww, you ladies making me miss MAC... I really fell off the bandwagon, Inglot is better quality e/s IMHO and I have been filtering through Inglot counter actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I AM lemming the new blushes but I didnt get any of them, maybe an ebay ouchie later...LOL!!!

I am really on a huge fragrance kick right now, I havent had a bottle of perfume for almost 18 months, since my Gucci ran dry, was too depressed after Pete left to even think about smelling good, let alone look good. Now I am overcompensating...LOLOL...the last few months this is what I have bought/swapped for, all 100ml 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It'll be cheaper to get in Australia then ebay, plus I just saw on the SCF thread there's counterfeits of them already :S. 

Great perfume haul there panda! I used to be a perfume collectie, then I stopped because I had so many that I didn't use, so I'm on a ban.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay.. I have spent last 20 minutes looking at quad 3 swatches.. Hmmm.. I don't like Shale or Trax, so Bruised Plum is kinda purple that I usually stay away from.  Who is thinking about getting quad 3?_

 
I tried on Shale at the store but it made me look like I have a bruise. Bruise Plum and Trax nor Black Tulip and Trax are nothing a like imho. I'm not very good at describing colours but  Bruised Plum is like a mauvey pink that comes out like pink with slight purple undertones on my lid and Trax is more winey dark purple.  Black Tulip is like purple with blue undertones, it's very pretty for definition or on the lid for smokey look. 

If you want it still pm me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Oh, forgot to mention I swatched Bruised Plum, Trax and Black Tulip together, but my camera didn't capture the colours in this light so if you want swatches let me now and I'll do it during the day tomorrow.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL, its easier to spray perfume than do a whole face of makeup when you're feeling down, the pretty smell is an immediate pick up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going on a ban soon too, though I must admit to being a pretty heavr perfume user, I had 15 bottles 10 years ago that didnt last me 3 years, these wont last too long either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sunni, its cheaper on US ebay atm than Au retail is going to be for those blushes, Au MAC slug far too much shipping flat rate for single items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty good with counterfeits, I reckon I could hedge a pretty good bet...LOL


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ I could cp for you if you like


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay.. I have spent last 20 minutes looking at quad 3 swatches.. Hmmm.. I don't like Shale or Trax, so Bruised Plum is kinda purple that I usually stay away from.  Who is thinking about getting quad 3?_

 
 I reckon it can be duped like this:

Colour 1 - Yoghurt
Colour 2 - Mauvement pigment or Smudged Violet
Colour 3 - Looks like Top Hat to me
Colour 4 - Shadowy Lady with a hint of Mystery

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 
_lol @ spectrolite, that made me have a giggle! So cute! Yeah, like sambibabe said I'm talking about the purple quad. The neutral quad is very nice though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but if you have a lot of neutral e/s maybe a skip?_

 
Lol I'm a bit of doofus right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking about quad for all day and when I saw your comments for some reason I was like "Ooohh they MUST be talking about Quad 4!!" Lolz... 

Hmm you know, last year the OLD Bibi would have just put both of those quads in her cart and called it a day. I miss her >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha Panda, I fell in love with Dior Miss Cheri fresh and couldn't rest until I got it. Go girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sunniechan, that's it! Do a FOTD for us, so I can see clearly what it looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am glad Bruised Plum is not muddy purple that I dislike.

Bibi, you are still up! Go the 'Monday off' girls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haha.. thanks for the dupe idea.. Apparently my friend had a livechat and MUA told her Mink Pink is actually Yogurt + Girly?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_ 
Sunni, its cheaper on US ebay atm than Au retail is going to be for those blushes, Au MAC slug far too much shipping flat rate for single items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I'm pretty good with counterfeits, I reckon I could hedge a pretty good bet*...LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

















If anyone knows a counterfeit its you!!!! I'd back you anyday!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ I reckon it can be duped like this:

Colour 1 - Yoghurt
Colour 2 - Mauvement pigment or Smudged Violet
Colour 3 - Looks like Top Hat to me
Colour 4 - Shadowy Lady with a hint of Mystery


Lol I'm a bit of doofus right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking about quad for all day and when I saw your comments for some reason I was like "Ooohh they MUST be talking about Quad 4!!" Lolz... 

Hmm you know, last year the OLD Bibi would have just put both of those quads in her cart and called it a day. I miss her >_<_

 
LOL!! That's so cute!! 

Colour 1 is very similar to Yogurt, they both don't show up on me unless I pack it on.  I just tried to swatch then to see. lol 

Colour 2 is nothing like mauvement or smudged violet. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_sunniechan, that's it! Do a FOTD for us, so I can see clearly what it looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am glad Bruised Plum is not muddy purple that I dislike.

Bibi, you are still up! Go the 'Monday off' girls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haha.. thanks for the dupe idea.. Apparently my friend had a livechat and MUA told her Mink Pink is actually Yogurt + Girly?_

 
I'm too shy to post one XD.  Plus, for some reason my crappy camera doesn't photograph makeup on my face well.  I've taken a few after makeovers and whatnot and they always don't show the colours very well, or the look.  I really wanted them for reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like the time when a MAC artist did a lovely natural eye with winged liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I even got my b/f to take 10 photos in different angles and none of them showed the look well.  

I got class at 11, and I'm a total night owl :, I probably won't sleep until 4 or 5 and wake up at 8:30 feeling like a zombie.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_I'm too shy to post one XD.  Plus, for some reason my crappy camera doesn't photograph makeup on my face well.  I've taken a few after makeovers and whatnot and they always don't show the colours very well, or the look.  I really wanted them for reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like the time when a MAC artist did a lovely natural eye with winged liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I even got my b/f to take 10 photos in different angles and none of them showed the look well.  

I got class at 11, and I'm a total night owl :, I probably won't sleep until 4 or 5 and wake up at 8:30 feeling like a zombie._

 
 Bugger!! I find it hard to photograph myself too! Maybe I don't pack on shadow.. Oh well, I would rather see someone else, than my face anyway!

Woo hoo.. I don't go to sleep till 3-4am either.. Night is still young lol


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

Yay! Let's party while everyone is sleeping! lol

I always wonder how people who post their FOTD get the makeup to show up so nicely.  I think it's nothing to do with the application because MAC artist did a great job with the look and I photographed another person's look, it was at the MAC techniques class, and their look didn't show up well either.  I say it's the camera maybe... :S

btw If you want the quad 3 nordies website still has them, so you don't have to pay aussie price ^_^


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL.. I just finished watching City of Angels! Nearly put me to sleep! 

Which camera do you have?

Haha, stop it sunniechan!!  I don't know..  I really wanna check out this quad in person!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

lol! Sorry XD.  You can check it out in person and if you like it then you get it from nordies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. hehehe

My camera is Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28, it's actually an excellent camera for scenery stuff.  Just crappy for people imo plus it's a bit broken from all the battering it got in Japan.  But it did good, I have some amazing photos from the trip because of the camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

I'm trying to find something to watch because I don't think I'll be going to sleep, instead just go to uni and sleep when I come back home XD. I'm budgeting my money to see how much I can buy from SCF, Too fabulous, Riveting and Give me Liberty atm. lol this is a bad addiction :\


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha, stop it sunniechan!!  I don't know..  I really wanna check out this quad in person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol I know!! sunniechan you are a hardcore enabler >_< She has me thinking about that quad now. The girl is dangerous


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
Lol I know!! sunniechan you are a hardcore enabler >_< She has me thinking about that quad now. The girl is dangerous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 You know you want it spectrolite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw your post on the WOC SCF thread XD. I don't meant to enable  I just want to spread the love XD hehehe. 

Just side note: I'm wearing azalea blossom with just a very very light touch of petticoat on top, sooooooooo pretty!!  If I had to I could just live with just Azalea Blossom and Quad3 for a very long time.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_





 You know you want it spectrolite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw your post on the WOC SCF thread XD. I don't meant to enable  I just want to spread the love XD hehehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

^Suniieeee nooooo!! I know I want that quad too but I must resist it's charms. And there is no way I'm paying for it here in Australia @ $70+ dollars :x Maybe it will show up on All Cosmetics Wholesale in a few months and I can grab it then... Or maybe I will come into some money and be able to splurge and get it. Only time will tell


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha I am skipping everything till Give me Liberty! And really.. I am with Bibi - I have so many MAC and MUFE purple shadows..  That's all I say to myself anyway (well unless I get a gift voucher for my birthday lol)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 28, 2010)

I just picked it up in the clearance bin..


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha, way to go Sal! That happy dance smiley is so appropriate


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL it was either that one or this one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or even this little guy would suffice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on a ban.. but I don't have many purples and it looks soo pretty! I'm still waiting for my sorceress palette which I don't think is ever going to come so this will be my consolation.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ And just as I say that my dog goes nuts which signals the courier has arrived! more happy dancing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Sorceress palette is here and OMG.. it is more beautiful than I expected! I can't wait to do a look with the grey duochrome on the top row.

Also a box from Sigma! I ordered some of the Beauty on the Go kits bc the colours looked gorgeous in swatches and on Youtube.. I got the neutral eyes and the blush/highlighter set.

The colours ARE gorgeous but the consistency is really chunky with loads of fall out. The pigment is there but you get a load of extra shadow along with it.. much like the starflash shadows.. which i HATE! I always end up having to take my contacts out to rinse and put back in bc the shadow gets in to my eye and sticks! Argh.

But the pop-out palette idea is cute and the extra SS217 was a welcome surprise.. about time someone made a 217 dupe! Mine is a little stiff but I'll see how it goes after a wash.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^Suniieeee nooooo!! I know I want that quad too but I must resist it's charms. And there is no way I'm paying for it here in Australia @ $70+ dollars :x Maybe it will show up on All Cosmetics Wholesale in a few months and I can grab it then... Or maybe I will come into some money and be able to splurge and get it. Only time will tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Or here in the clearance bin!! ACW is pricey. I also had a bad experience where the sent me a dodgy brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The hair was cut on it :S.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha I am skipping everything till Give me Liberty! And really.. I am with Bibi - I have so many MAC and MUFE purple shadows..  That's all I say to myself anyway (well unless I get a gift voucher for my birthday lol)_

 
I am lemming that birds & berries e/s so much from that collection! I think it'll look awesome smudged on the lashline. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I just picked it up in the clearance bin..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_LOL it was either that one or this one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or even this little guy would suffice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on a ban.. but I don't have many purples and it looks soo pretty! I'm still waiting for my sorceress palette which I don't think is ever going to come so this will be my consolation._

 
:S did you get swaplifted? I hope you get the sorceress palette.  Let me know what you think of quad 3 when you get it xLongLashesx. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be totally honest, only amazing colours on quad 3 is bruised plum and black tulip.  Mink Pink and Jungle Moon is run of the mill colours.  But the loveliest of the former two makes up it for me. Plus, I don't have shadowy lady so, only colour that is waste of space for me is Mink Pink. But quads price is price of 3 eyeshadows, so all's good XD.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

Sal - Hold my gaze e/s? That shadow was the only reason I bought that palette!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

lol! Just a minute after you posted XD.  oops! I'm glad you got the palette safe and sound!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2010)

^Today I received Mac Studio Moisture Tint and I bought a HUGE pump bottle of conditioner because I seriously use handfuls of it when I wash my hair. I thought it might be good for my sweet makeup brush babies too. I also got around 50 hangers for my Camberwell market stall this coming Sunday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope I make heaps of money that I can spend on more Mac lol.... Or save.. which was meant to be the point of having a stall. If any one is in the area I'll have a small selection of Mac there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some pigment vials, 1-2 MSF's, metal x shadows, and maybe a few blushes *gasp*.. dunno if I can go through with selling those yet..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Isn't Camberwell market craft market? Or am I confused with Hawthorn market? Good luck Bibi, hope you sell everything


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^ Isn't Camberwell market craft market? Or am I confused with Hawthorn market? Good luck Bibi, hope you sell everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Thanks Nat, it's for 2nd hand goods ie: my used clothing, jewelery and MAC hehehe. I have sooooooo many things to sell.. like bags of clothing and jewelery. I hope I can sell most of because I don't want it cluttering up my flat any longer :X


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ Bibi, have you seen Confessions of shopaholics?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2010)

No that is definitely on my list though. I still have to see The Devil Wears Prada and The September Issue as well... I'm kind of behind on the chick flicks.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

^ You have to watch it!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Sal - Hold my gaze e/s? That shadow was the only reason I bought that palette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep Hold my gaze.. It looks amazing!! I wanted to get some greys that aren't blue toned so this is perfect.

Sunnie- you're so sweet, yes I got it off ebay from a seller who is fantastic but takes forever to post! I paid 9th of Feb and it didn't arrive til today!

Bibi- that is a frigging awesome idea about the stall! I'm in the process of purging everything non-essential in my house but not enough for a garage sale. I'm going to have to come check this out!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

Sal, didn't you get Silverthon e/s? That was gorgeous silver green.. I loved it so much, it is the only e/s back up I have lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 1, 2010)

No I never managed to get my hands on it! It's been on my wantlist forever though.

Just did a quick look with the sorceress palette over painterly pp and I'll be darned if it all doesn't turn up grey! Does anyone else find this?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Oh well.. It is a bit similar to Vex e/s anyway

Haha! I like the purples in there too. The more reason I don't need quad 3! I think


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_*No I never managed to get my hands on it! It's been on my wantlist forever though.*_

 
I think I remember seeing Silverthorn when I was on ACW just before.... 

Ok wait I'll check and then post the link if I find it... lol

Ok here we go
MAC Eye Shadow - Silverthorn - Discontinued

However, it is a bit pricey


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Just did a quick look with the sorceress palette over painterly pp and I'll be darned if it all doesn't turn up grey! Does anyone else find this?_

 
Maybe try with a darker paint pot? Like blackground? Sometimes I find that pp brings out the colour more when I have trouble getting the colour to show up on me. I don't know how it'd go with grey though...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha! I like the purples in there too. The more reason I don't need quad 3! I think_


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 2, 2010)

More haulage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so broke from buying makeup.. I had to ask my sister to buy me lunch today.. bahahahaha.. oh well, you gotta do what you gotta do! 

                       Sleek palettes – Storm, Jewels and Graphite
Viva Glam II
Viva Glam V
Crushed Metal Pigments Stacked 1 & 2
China Glaze Heli-Yum (replaces the mangled one) and Something Sweet
Maybelline Colour Sensation Lipstick in Pink Please & My Mahogany (thanks Sal!!)
Soft Brown e/s


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_More haulage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so broke from buying makeup.. I had to ask my sister to buy me lunch today.. bahahahaha.. oh well, you gotta do what you gotta do! _

 
I would have skipped the lunch and used that money to buy more makeup


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I would have skipped the lunch and used that money to buy more makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Haha Nat! Nothing is better than having lots and lots of makeup AND being super duper skinny. Did you know that most makeup is fat free? And with all of the natural ingredients and antioxidants in it these days you could probably just eat it if you needed to.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I would have skipped the lunch and used that money to buy more makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Spoken like a true makeup addict! haha!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Haha Nat! Nothing is better than having lots and lots of makeup AND being super duper skinny. Did you know that most makeup is fat free? And with all of the natural ingredients and antioxidants in it these days you could probably just eat it if you needed to. 



_

 
























 Bibi you get funnier with every post! I have actually been trying to loose weight! Maybe I should start a makeup diet?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Haha Nat! Nothing is better than having lots and lots of makeup AND being super duper skinny. Did you know that most makeup is fat free? And with all of the natural ingredients and antioxidants in it these days you could probably just eat it if you needed to. 



_

 





 Not to mention endorphins..  Makeup gives me the "high"!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 3, 2010)

Nat and Bibi, you are the best!! I'll join Carina on the Makeup diet. XD Ripe peach does look very tasty to eat. XD


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2010)

^Mmmm and it even sounds edible! I can't wait to finally own one of my own >_<

Today I got my "Burning Hearts" Quad from Sugarpill cosmetics yayyyyyyy!!!! Can't wait to play with it tomorrow. The packaging is so cute


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 4, 2010)

two hauls for me!

Today a small package from ACW- Sigma's e/s in Lady Jane.. a really pretty grey/green. Not as chunky as the other sigma colours so I likey!

And Kiehl's avocado eye treatment, this retails for something like $60 i think at Myer so I was stoked to see it for $20 US. 

And I went to Inglot last night- first time other than to buy their fleshtone eyeliner (which is superb btw) and walked out $100 poorer but with a three e/s palette, liquid highlighter and a pigment.

I found a shadow I really liked, used it just now and then realised it's an almost exact dupe for Style snob! without the chunky glittery bits that fall in one's eye. My only wish is that I could pull them out of the palette so I can check the numbers.. can anyone tell me how?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

I caved in and ordered #130 brush!
Plus on the way are: In Synch l/l and Fashion Scoop c/g


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_My only wish is that I could pull them out of the palette so I can check the numbers.. can anyone tell me how?_

 
I have a craft knife with a really thin blade that i got from Kmart (i think it was like 5 bucks) and i slip that between the pan and the palette and they lift up pretty easy.. havent damaged any yet


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm going to try with the thinnest knife I've got, I went back in today and they offered to do it for me which is nice. The palettes should have a hole in them like the stila pots so you can poke them out! There's an idea for Inglot!!

I was so impressed by those shadows I bought two more today. A matte dark grey that looks like graphology and a shimmery dark grey that has a purple sheen.  So pretty.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmm, you are making me want to get them xLongLashesx! XD

Plus they are quite cheap if you get the 30 palette, from what I remember it's $160. 

No must not buy... must not buy...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2010)

^^ Stay with MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always forget about other brands


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL, or Sal could just buy the round Inglot pans for her MAC palette - thats what I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 6, 2010)

^^ the temptation of getting 4 Inglot eyeshadows for price of one MAC is soooooo alluring. hehehe

But I must admit I own like heaps of NYX eyeshadows and hardly every use them. :S  So must resist!! 

I'm so sad that I shattered my practically new carbon e/s and rolled over my twice used expensive pink e/s this week. T.T Stupid butterfingers


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL, or Sal could just buy the round Inglot pans for her MAC palette - thats what I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe_

 
 True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 
_^^ the temptation of getting 4 Inglot eyeshadows for price of one MAC is soooooo alluring. hehehe

But I must admit I own like heaps of NYX eyeshadows and hardly every use them. :S So must resist!! 

I'm so sad that I shattered my practically new carbon e/s and rolled over my twice used expensive pink e/s this week. T.T Stupid butterfingers_

 
Yeah, I love MUFE mattes, but I hardly use them. I keep sticking with my neutral palettes and they are all I need, really lol. 

Oh no...  Stupid Carbon e/s


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL that's exactly what i did! the inglot are in with the mac.. otherwise i'd definitely push them back to the 'single' pile that gets forgotten about. That said, any lonely MAC shadow that misses out on depotting gets allocated to that box too!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2010)

I have all my Inglot shadows with my MAC ones and I use them plenty! And it is a nice feeling getting 5 shadows for $45 when at MAC that would barely get you 2 refills LOL. I don't see any difference in quality, depending which shades etc.

Nat: I've been neglecting my MUFE's too because they aren't in a palette yet!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2010)

^^ where is your MUFE palette?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, it's here, I just haven't pushed them out and put them in the palette except some neutrals!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Just left MAC where I got myself colour matched to a new foundation.. NW35! Crikey I'd been using NC25/NC30! It looks so dark I'm too scared to open it! Lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ Did NW35 look natural to you at the store?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

^^NW sounds like an odd match.. aren't you olive-ish?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2010)

Crikey is right!!! are you sure they matched you right? I've never had any faith in MAC MAs when it comes to foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have pale but onbviously olive skin and my loves are Shiseido I20/I40 and recently NP, specifically B2. MAC foundations IMHO are far too yellow and that seems a dark shade for you Sal


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep she put it on my chest at the store and it blended in so well I couldn't see it so I chose it.. I just got home and OMG.. my face and my body are the one colour now!! LOL what was I doing before!!

Yeah my skin is really yellow with pink overtones in the cheeks but NW35 is really neutral. I can't see any pink in it, even when held up to NC30 which for me seemed right depth but far too orange.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

The whole NC and NW thing confuses me. :|  I don't even know what undertone I have, even. Maybe olive?? Plus my red cheeks throws me off.  

Little haul today:

*Barry M Dazzle Dust *
39, 53 and 98
*Barry M Lip gloss
*2

I'm proud that I didn't go crazy in the store and got all the Barry M dazzle dust. They are so sparkly and pretty!! I especially love the 39 colour, it's going to be amazing on the lids XD


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah I've always found them too yellow or pink and they can't seem to make up their mind between me being NC and NW. The skin on my body is golden- I look like I'm wearing fake tan normally, but I get redness so I think that confuses them.

Here's a pic of me wearing it with a bit of MSFN med plus and true romantic blush. Thoughts?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Sunnie, where did you find the Barry M?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_yeah I've always found them too yellow or pink and they can't seem to make up their mind between me being NC and NW. The skin on my body is golden- I look like I'm wearing fake tan normally, but I get redness so I think that confuses them.

Here's a pic of me wearing it with a bit of MSFN med plus and true romantic blush. Thoughts?



_

 
I love your skin colour!! It looks pbeautiful.  pbeautiful was a typo but I think it should be word now .  Pretty & beautiful. hehehe.  I have no idea if your skin is NC or NW tho. I'm so clueless.  Love the lip colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Sunnie, where did you find the Barry M?_

 
There's a chemist in Sydney that sell them.  It's $11 for the dazzle dust and lip gloss, and $10 for lipsticks.  I don't think they have the full selection though.  If anyone wants a cp let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going back next weekend. XD


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

aww thanks hun! it's syrup+ little VI lustreglass.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been searching for awhile to get lipstick to go that colour on me, but alas no luck.  I'll try syrup tomorrow if I get the chance at the VIP night. I doubt it'll look the same on me T.T Stupid lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why does it have to be so dark.  T.T


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

oh mine are dark too! mauvey/dark pink sometimes almost red. I filled in with a pale pink l/liner softly first. Syrup is my 'my lip but more mauve' shade


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_There's a chemist in Sydney that sell them.  It's $11 for the dazzle dust and lip gloss, and $10 for lipsticks.  I don't think they have the full selection though.  If anyone wants a cp let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going back next weekend. XD_

 

Which Chemist???!?!?!?!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

lol!! I predict haulage by Carina from here soon.

It's at a chemist on the pitt st side of The Galeries Victoria.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_oh mine are dark too! mauvey/dark pink sometimes almost red. I filled in with a pale pink l/liner softly first. Syrup is my 'my lip but more mauve' shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
:O!! I wish I had natural lip colour like that!! It's hard to describe my lip colour because it changes all the time.  Some times it's red with purple undertones. Sometimes it's burgundy with plummy undertones.  Sometimes it's really plummy. Today it's red with bit of pink and purple.  I have technicolour lips XD.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha Sal, I saw two pics and I can't see the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it is the lighting though!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha Sal, I saw two pics and I can't see the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it is the lighting though!_

 
LOL yeah the difference is minimal bc the 'before' pic was loaded with bronzer


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ Well I say you got the correct shade then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats! Hehe..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Woot! And it'll be good for say a month.. the end of summer is possibly the dumbest time of year to buy a new foundation.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

But you'll have it for next summer! Plus, you could mix it with foundation you have already when you get lighter.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Woot! And it'll be good for say a month.. the end of summer is possibly the dumbest time of year to buy a new foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Wow.. My foundation shade always stay the same. I refuse to have sun on my face lol


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

lol!! Mine foundation shade stays the same, too.  For some reason my face doesn't really get affected by the sun.  Which is good and bad. Good because I can use the same foundation all year round.  But bad since I have really light face compared to my arms, because my arms soak up the sun.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

My foundation shade changes all the time :S


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_lol!! Mine foundation shade stays the same, too.  For some reason my face doesn't really get affected by the sun.  Which is good and bad. Good because I can use the same foundation all year round.  But bad since I have really light face compared to my arms, because my arms soak up the sun._

 
Haha you should see me now. I got really bad sunburn last month, so my face is NC20 and my chest & arms are NC35. I refused to match my foundation shade to my chest!!  You don't get burns? I get fried all the time grrr..

LOL Mich.. you used to go get fake tans!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

I've only gotten sunburned once in my life. I was at the beach from 10am to 8pm, mostly in the water, w/o any sunscreen.  I was only 14 and the no sunscreen is because my dad he was too much of a cheapskate to buy me sunscreen, also he's believed that sunscreens made you darker.  

My whole all the skin on my nose peeled off, so did skin on my shoulders.  I wear sunscreen nowdays, but it has no affect on my arms, it just tans for some reason.  

Wow NC20 on the face and NC35 arms!! That's a bigger difference than me.  I think I'd be maybe NC44 on the arms. I got a foundation in NW40, and that's too light for my arms.  I can't believe a mac mua colour matched me for NC44, I makes me go really orange and makes me look like an oompa loompa.  I wear NC40 but my actual face is lower than that, probably NC35-37?

Do you feel like you look like you have a mask on when you put foundation on when you have that big of a difference between the arm and face colour?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_lol!! I predict haulage by Carina from here soon.

It's at a chemist on the pitt st side of The Galeries Victoria._

 

You predict correctly!  I will find this chemist tomorrow! haha!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha you should see me now. I got really bad sunburn last month, so my face is NC20 and my chest & arms are NC35. *I refused to match my foundation shade to my chest!! *You don't get burns? I get fried all the time grrr..

LOL Mich.. you used to go get fake tans!_

 
Holy crap Nat! Thats a massive difference! Dont you notice it in photos....  ????

If I wore the foundation colour that my shoulders are I'd probably be closer to NC44... So the lowest I'll wear on my face is NC40 and then I use bronzer to make me look all even... I hate being two different colours


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL not really.. My body is getting lighter!  Plus I only got burnt in arms and upper chest, so I refused to smother myself in foundation or bronzer to even my body out. It is not like I am posing for a photoshoot lol


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

lol @ Carina, I didn't think it'd be that soon.  It's near the corner of pitt and park st.  Not very hard to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

@Nat: Same, I would die with foundation down my neck and chest.  Thankfully my neck and chest area is darker than my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if I wore my face shade I look sick.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_@Nat: Same, I would die with foundation down my neck and chest.  Thankfully my neck and chest area is darker than my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But if I wore my face shade I look sick._

 
 Haha same..  Don't forget to ask for Shu foundation sample! And Giorgio Armani.. Their sample is so generous


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh btw, my haul today.. A birthday pressie from hubby and mum:

Dior LE Dantelle quint:





 (image from beauty squared)


Extase pink:





 (image from cafemakeup)

I don't usually like wearing pink shadows, but somehow the pink in this is just gorgeous! So they all came home with me


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Wooooooo nice!! I love early birthday presents!! The greys in that quint looks awesome, too.  

Does shu uemura give you samples in your colour though? Since they gave me that sample sachet that's too light for me.  I was bored on Friday and I put it on, I of course hated it just because of the colour, but I like the feel and texture of it. 

As for Armani foundations, I've tried silk, but they didn't have shade dark enough for me.  They had my face shade but not darker.  The mua is like but this is your shade, and I'm like, no I like 1-2 shades darker.  I'm such a pain in the bottom.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you.. Yeah, the greys in both quints are lovely. 

Oops I forgot.. Shu doesn't have a sample in your shade! They might though? lol.  You might need to sit for a foundation match. 

Haha.. I always had a problem with MUAs applying darker foundation, not the other way. I like Face Fabric.. It is like a souffle and feels really great on skin lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow.. My foundation shade always stay the same. I refuse to have sun on my face lol_

 

My face is always the same colour but my body changes! I always wear sunscreen on my face, but not anywhere else.. I can't be stuffed and it gives me a rash.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

I did get matched once, but the girl did a sheer application and I hated it, and that's why she gave me the sample.  I'll ask if they will give me a foundation sample in my colour next time. 

Cool, thanks! I'll go ask for a sample of Face Fabric. 

You're the best! Always giving me advices


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_My face is always the same colour but my body changes! I always wear sunscreen on my face, but not anywhere else.. I can't be stuffed and it gives me a rash._

 
 I forgot to wear sunscreen on my body and that's when I got really fried. I couldn't even wear bra for two days
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sunniechan, I love trying different foundations and primers. I used to have 8 different foundations, just for my face.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Ouch!! 

Wow!! 8, that's cool!!

What's your favourite foundation and primer?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_Ouch!! 

Wow!! 8, that's cool!!

What's your favourite foundation and primer?_

 
I love Koh Gen Do and Shu for everyday wear..  I also love F&B too, for the dewy look, but then I get horribly oily.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

You should try Face Atelier, if you haven't.  It gives me a lovely dewy finish, and it doesn't make me go all oily.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2010)

Both quints are TDF!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Small but much wanted swap haulage: Mariah Carey Ultra Pink perfume


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks sunniechan.. Koh Gen Do Aqua foundation is a dewy foundation and it doesn't make me go oily either.. But then it doesn't give as much coverage as F&B. 

Woo hoo.. Another perfume Panda!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

For some reason I thogh Koh Gen Do as medium+ coverage. I have no idea why. By F&B you mean the mac one? or the MUFE one?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

KGD foundation is very similar to Shu Face Architect in terms of texture and coverage. I am not really crazy about medium + coverage as I prefer to use concealer to hide imperfections. Then sometimes I feel like more coverage.. I don't know!  MAC F&B.


----------



## Brie (Mar 7, 2010)

I got the Graftobian palettes for my friends wedding (from makeup and glow, perfect customer service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Wow they are great I did a trial on saturday after the rehersal on the girls and it worked well on everybody's skin. Oh and I did mine in the mid morning and used setting powder and spray and I still looked good at 12 that night.

I am seriously tempted to buy it as my regular foundation!!!

oh and I got a few yabby re-fills and a la feeme brow powder. Loved them too!! The Yabby shadows are small but they are so cheap and great quality I don't think I could possible complain!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

The Yaby ones are GREAT, I love them! I bought my mum a whole bunch at IMATS and then wanted to keep them for me LOL!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Woo hoo.. Another perfume Panda!!_

 
hehe, yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For some reason this isnt available in AU, its a walmart exlcusive. I mailed EA as well and they said they had no plans to make it available here either so I managed a swap for a BNIB one with a perfectly beautiful swapper who was happy to purchase it in exchange for a specific swap item I had listed!! So happy, I'm a real lover of Mariahs perfumes - I kind of have them all


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

^^Oh isn't it wonderful when you find such a wonderful swapper like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am doing my first two swaps (actually the very first one was more of a purchase) and hope they go smoothly. It is fun and I can see why some of you are so into swapping lol. 

My small haul today : Giorgio Armani foundation brush and Cyndi lippy!! I loved both Cyndi and Gaga!  Gaga is on the way and Cyndi looks like a lippy that I already have, but what the heck.. It was pretty and for a good cause.. Plus I couldn't be bothered to go through all my lipstick stash to see if I had a dupe.  

I also have the new Mineralized foundation (the one in compact) on my face right now!!  MUA applied it with #130 (OMG, everyone should go and buy this brush!! I have one on the way, but I think I might order another one) and I am loving it!!  Looks natural, dewy and my super oily nose looks okay too. One thing puzzles me is I told MUA that I am NC20/C2 and she applied NW25, which she thought looked really natural.  I thought, HUH? I am having Sal's moment here...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ Glad to hear the brush is amazing.. I got one on Ebay and ordered another from MAC Pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want that foundation now too! But that is odd that the shade is all messed up :S


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ Do you have a combination skin? I think I will try to grab a sample of it and try it at home..  Can you get a sample of foundation that is in a compact? I wonder if they are willing to scrape it out for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, you will love #130. You get so much control with that little brush..

Here is the foundation and #130 review, if anyone is interested:


YouTube - MAC Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation & The 130 Brush: A Review


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 8, 2010)

Haulage for today XD

I picked up 2 shu uemura eyeshadows and the mini eyelash curler. 
OPI nailpolish Barefoot in Barcelona

I went to the VIP night for SCF, I thought there would be heaps of people but there was only 10, and it was demonstration with product information, it was really interesting.

I behaved and got:

Quad 3
Vibrant Grape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Freckletone l/s 
Nanogold e/s

I tried the mineralize foundation, I hated it in the store but now I'm back home I like it.  This happens so often to me, I like it in the store and hate it at home and vice versa. :S


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

Love Shu mini curler!

Kudos for you sunniechan for bringing home less of SCF backups than planned


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 8, 2010)

Nat it's funny that she said you were NW25 and that reviewer said that it runs really dark! Was she matching it to your body like the MA did for me?

I'm feeling a bit uncomfortable with wearing such a dark foundation, I'm glad my face and my body are the same colour now but I'm scared if I scratch my face there'll be a little white spot! LOL


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Nat! I can't wait to play with the mini shu! 

lol @ little white spot. 

I got coloured matched at NC3? then I didn't like it so she put NC40 on the other side.  For some reason the NC3? is darker on me


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

I asked her to try the foundation, just half of my face, because I was more curious of how my face would react to the mineral foundation. While MUA was applying it, I could see my friend's eyes were getting bigger and bigger! She whispered, 'it is dark' lol. I think MUA might have matched it to my neck and I am not used to seeing my chin/jaw area so orangey though!!!  I think I look like George Hamilton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha Sal.. You crack me up! I've seen something like that happen to someone I know.  This girl and I went to Vikings ride and when we came down, I saw weird mark on her face. Apparently she got so scared, she shed a few tears and they scraped out her 2cm thick foundation.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 8, 2010)

ha ha ha that's hilarious! I had a friend who went into surgery and they stuck tape on her, then when I went in to see her she had little white squares where they'd ripped off the tape and her fake tan had come with it! so funny.

I'm thinking about taking the NW35 back.. I get the idea of face/body matching but I still feel funny about it.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ha ha ha that's hilarious! I had a friend who went into surgery and they stuck tape on her, then when I went in to see her she had little white squares where they'd ripped off the tape and her fake tan had come with it! so funny._

 
OH MY GOSH LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor friend!

Me too.. I don't think I like NW on my face.  I get matching face to body, but what happens when you wear a turtle neck?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh well if only your face is shown I guess anything goes! lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL.. I went upstairs and looked at myself under a bright, natural light and eek.. orangey jaws!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ eek! I seriously think mac's NW is too orange.  I have NW40 in studio scuplt, it's like so orange. :S

I got vintage grape b/o, I typoed in my haul thread, and put vibrant grape.  As people know I've been very curious about the whole purple blush thing so I asked them to put it on me when I was there, and I liked it so I got it. 

I've been playing with some of the goodies, and let me say, I totally understand why people with NC35 and above skin love this blush.  It's beautiful! It doesn't come out purple on me at all, I use the light bit on the apple of my cheeks and the dark bit to contour.  WOW! It's just amazing, it gives warmth to your face. and gives this beautiful sexy flush.  I love it almost as much as Azalea.  I love all of them tho. hehehe

I can totally see Sal and Carina sexing it up in VG b/o!

I have no idea how it would look with lighter-skin people though, no one tried it except me at the event.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm getting the peach one!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 8, 2010)

Peach is yummy!!  I can't wait to see what everyone gets from the scf collection.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

Took my foundation woes back to another MAC counter.. I was going to try the new mineralize foundation but the MA suggested I stay with my new NW35 and mix it with NC30.. Will see how that goes..

Whilst there I picked up VG Cyndi, I fell in love with it! It's not like anything I've got already so can't wait to have a play.

I also had some B2M so the ma suggested honeylove... OMG hg nude! Why didn't anyone tell me this would be so gorgeous!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha.. I am a mixture of NC and NW as well..  Maybe you are too!  Maybe if MAC foundations weren't so orangey and yellowy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just saw Honeylove on Temptalia/Youtube! Whoa.. You have to do FOTD!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

Ha just reapplied after eating a bowl of spaghetti- will post a pic on what are you wearing thread.

you're right about the mix of NW and NC thing.. I'm pink and golden at the same time! LOL even my veins aren't blue or green.. when I look at my wrists the left veins look blue and the right look green!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know! My veins are 'teal'!! That's why I love Japanese foundations.. Their shades are not too yellow or too pink - just right!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 9, 2010)

^^Thats why I love Shiseido 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Their foundations are beautiful!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

YES TEAL!! Mine are definitely teal.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Heeeey, we have the teal vein syndrome!


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know! My veins are 'teal'!! That's why I love Japanese foundations.. Their shades are not too yellow or too pink - just right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh this sounds interesting. What are some brand names so I can do research? I have the worst trouble finding just that shade. I'm south american but a pale one, not too olive, kind of yellow/golden with a touch of olive. Sigh


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm team teal, too! XD I should really get colour matched for shu... Does someone know the self life of foundations off the top of their head?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tangledrose* 

 
_Oooh this sounds interesting. What are some brand names so I can do research? I have the worst trouble finding just that shade. *I'm south american* but a pale one, not too olive, kind of yellow/golden with a touch of olive. Sigh_

 

Ohhhhh a fellow Southo!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it's 12-18 months if you pay attention to the packaging.. but who does that? LOL!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Heeeey, we have the teal vein syndrome!_

 
oooh.. I hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ People keep telling me I have to throw my make up out.. psht, unless it smells rank or doesn't function anymore I'm not chucking anything out lol!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I think it's 12-18 months if you pay attention to the packaging.. but who does that? LOL!_

 
Ive had some of my foundations for 5 years :S They havent changed colour or smell and they apply just as well as the first time I used them... I just make sure I dont contaminate them with bacteria, keep them sealed tight and in a cool dark place and they are fine...


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ohhhhh a fellow Southo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey there! Not many of us where I am in Brisbane, grew up in Sydney though and that was a different story!

My foundations right now are Napoleon Look 2 and Masquerade Light Olive and Fair Olive. Have some MUFE samples I recieved today still to try out but always on the lookout for new foundations!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

Powder products keep forever bc bacteria can't grow without water.. even if the top layer goes funny you can scrape it off and the rest should be ok. 

The only thing that irks me is liquids that you dip in to or put an applicator into like lipglosses I try hard not contaminate but it's hard if you're out and need to reapply! I swipe it on my hand and use my finger to apply then wipe off the wand on a serviette or something.

There was an interesting thread in the product safety section where a girl who was a chemist tested her MAC collection, everything was fine except her lipglasses where she found a whole array of organisms including salmonella! LOL ewww!


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f186/w...83/index2.html

woops- she never updated with what the bacteria actually was..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tangledrose* 

 
_Hey there! Not many of us where I am in Brisbane, grew up in Sydney though and that was a different story!

My foundations right now are Napoleon Look 2 and Masquerade Light Olive and Fair Olive. Have some MUFE samples I recieved today still to try out but always on the lookout for new foundations!_

 

I hate admitting this to people (especially on here ) but I still reckon Napoleon Foundations and powders gives me the best colour match out of all the foundations I have tried...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tangledrose* 

 
_Oooh this sounds interesting. What are some brand names so I can do research? I have the worst trouble finding just that shade. I'm south american but a pale one, not too olive, kind of yellow/golden with a touch of olive. Sigh_

 
Shu Uemura is a great one. I've never tried Shiseido, but Panda here said it is great as well.  I also love Koh Gen Do, but they do not have a store down here.. I also love Giorgio Armani and they give out generous size samples hehe.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow today I hauled and a half!

The morning delivery was my beautiful new traincase!! It's so gorgeous..but I still can't fit all my stuff in it! Argh! will post pics of it later.. I'm so in love with it!

Then I went out to the mail box and lo and behold.. I had THREE packages in there.. someone went a little crazy this month in the clearance bin!

so I got-

NARS laguna (didn't realise this would be so light, will be great for winter)
Philosophy the Present- this stuff is the best primer ever. period.
Tendertone in Hush Hush
Colour 3 quad.. nearly blew me away! this thing is SO DAMN PRETTY!!

And a Konad set off ebay.. yes I am getting on the bandwagon very late with this one.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 10, 2010)

Yay! Another Quad 3 fan!! Isn't it just beautiful? I used it with fresco rose now and then if I want the colours to pop more, it's very nice with it! But I like it w/o pp for everyday look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You have to do a FOTD with the quad! You'll look sooooooo pbeautiful!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 10, 2010)

Today I had a few parcels waiting for me when I got home yayyyyy! >_<

Parcel #1 - Viz-a-Violet pigment jar
Parcel #2 - Sleek Graphite + Safari Palettes
Parcel #3 - A HUGE black tote bag from OAK NY.... It's so big!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 11, 2010)

It is official... I have completely lost my bundle.... I just paid $45USD for Gilt by Association on evilBay.... bahahahahaha


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ Pooha!! You should feel Guilty!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ I do... but its not the worst I have ever done, so I'm not feeling that bad


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ LOL.. yeah I bought Heatherette lippy for that much..  We just need sunniechan to spend $100 on Stereo Rose and we'd feel a lot better about ourselves


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 12, 2010)

Now I'm not going to do it cos I'm ebil!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love finding people that are just as crazy when it comes to makeup.... 

Oh my god... A story for everyone, which will make you all cringe... but it has a happy ending...

So I got the MA I know in HKG to put 2 ripe peach b/o aside for me for my mum to pick up last night before she flew here. She couldn't make it there, so I emailed my dad this morning and asked him if he could go and get them.. he is such a good daddy.. he went and got them for me!!! hahahaha!!

BUT..... THEN HE LEFT THEM ON THE BUS WHEN HE WENT HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Thank god, a nice gentleman chased him off the bus and brought him the bag with my two precious ripe peach blushes in it! I almost cried when he told me lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ my gosh.. Those Ripe Peach blushes are slippery little suckers


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 13, 2010)

That story is hilarious Carina. I would have cried, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am thinking of getting VG Cyndi but I am still undecided


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 13, 2010)

Have you tried it on yet Mich?

I really like it, i've been sick and didn't want to wear mu, so i wore it on it's own the other day with a coral/pink t-shirt and it really brightened me up!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_That story is hilarious Carina. I would have cried, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am thinking of getting VG Cyndi but I am still undecided 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should definitely get Cyndi!! I was facebook stalking you the other day (hehe) and it would totally suit your skin colouring babe! 

You're gorgeous BTW!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahahah you're so funny. All you guys totally crack me up. Whenever I'm sad I come here and read your posts LOL!

I have tried it on Bibi, it was so much sheerer than I expected? I felt like "Surely I have other colours like this" but its VG so I feel like I should contribute in some way!

Thanks Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are way gorgeous too


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2010)

Today my sweet boy got me Final Fantasy 13 and Fix + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yayyyy!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

Checked out SCF today and bought nothing! Quad 3 purple went on a bit scummy on me, so lucky I skipped that one. Happy with my SCF purchases so far, except Victorian lippy! I probably would have liked to buy the lavender lip gloss, but it looked similar to HK Fast Friends..  So I shopped all day and only bought:

New Mineralized foundation in NC20!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ Is that out at counters already?? I didn't see it on Friday :/


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

Mich, it is coming out tomorrow! 
I really loved Too Fabulous lip liners..  Now I am lemming l/l and c/g! Grr


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 14, 2010)

@Carina, I'm glad that you didn't lose Ripe Peach. I would've been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Sal, I hope you get better soon. 

@bibi, :O your boy buys you makeup stuff. useful makeup at that? mine if he ever got me a makeup I'd first die of shock, then haunt him for buying me  a green lipstick. 

@Nat, I now really want to get the mineralized foundation now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((((( Yeah, lavendar wind is very pretty.  I wish I was into mac when HK came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

What l/l and c/g are you lemming?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2010)

^He does not normally buy me makeup or cosmetics Sunniechan. He bought it for me because I was so patient and didn't complain when he dragged me around Queen Vic Markets looking for some new clothes even though I told him before we left that we should just go and get him some nice things in the city instead of some cheap crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So at the end of our outing after he got some nice stuff like I told him (nothing but junk at that market....)he said I could get anything I want and I ran out of Fix+ this morning so I got a replacement.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ How nice!!  Hubby is buying me a lippy and a n/p too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would hate to run out of Fix +!

I want Trimmed in pink, Naked liner, Mouth Off and Loud and Lovely c/g. I want everything. I even want all those displays.. Have you seen Lady Gaga and Cyndi VG lippy display? I want that!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 14, 2010)

@Bibi, I'm still  jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine wouldn't even offer to buy it more me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad he listen to you and got the nice stuff, boys can be so hopeless with things like that. 

@Nat, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(((((((( Trade you b/f for your hubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah the new VG display is soooooooooo adorable!  And bad Nat for making me get a lemming for Mineralized foundation and L&L c/g.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_And bad Nat for making me get a lemming for Mineralized foundation and L&L c/g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha you are easy!! I love it! So now you have to get MUFE shadows, Hakuodo brushes, more MAC stuff.. Uhmm what else? *evil laugh*


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 14, 2010)

meh.... I'm going to back my old ways with my collective haul of 20 or so items of makeup in a decade.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have succumbed to the dark side and there is no going back hun!  Now it is like 20 or so items PER collection


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ My boyfriend thinks I'm going through my mid-life crisis early. He's but you already spent a lot of money, why do you need more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I won't be buying as much later when I have stuff I really like.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ Yeah you would think that, but in all honesty it never stops! Haha! Well it didn't for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is always a new "must have" product to pine over! Lol


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ How nice!!  Hubby is buying me a lippy and a n/p too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would hate to run out of Fix +!

I want Trimmed in pink, Naked liner, Mouth Off and Loud and Lovely c/g. I want everything. I even want all those displays.. Have you seen Lady Gaga and Cyndi VG lippy display? I want that!_

 
^LOL Nat >_< You are too funny. Your want list reminded me of Veruca Salt from the original Charlie and the Chocolate Factory movie when she sings that song "I Want it Now!"


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 14, 2010)

@Carina, yeah, I have a feeling that, that will be the case. I'm so weak when it comes to LEs and pretty things.  >_< lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_@Carina, yeah, I have a feeling that, that will be the case. I'm so weak when it comes to LEs and pretty things. >_< lol_

 
I thought it would be that way for me but honestly when it comes down to it, if you don't have the money, you just stop wanting things! I have been totally broke for a few months now, and even though I'll be working soon I don't even want that much stuff really. 

Then again my collection is pretty big haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^LOL Nat >_< You are too funny. Your want list reminded me of Veruca Salt from the original Charlie and the Chocolate Factory movie when she sings that song "I Want it Now!"_

 
Yes!! YEEEES!!  I just realized that if I behave and restrain myself, it only makes my lemmings list go out of control. So I need to balance. Buy=Nurture my soul=feasible lemmings list


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 14, 2010)

@simplyenchantin, I wish I had no lemmings >.<  I have a huge list of for essential makeup and tools, a list for coming up collections, list of makeup I would like from different brands.  I have lists of lemmings coming out of my ears T.T

@Nat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want that to work for me XD.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a huge collection too, but I want what I don't have!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2010)

I checked out SCF while I was on Bourke Street for 'work' purposes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm happy to report that I got nothing as well! Everything I liked is coming in my CP and I checked out Ripe Peach which I had been kicking myself for not CP'ing but I found it was too glittery for me, yay $54 saved! I loved VG Cyndi and Gaga and will def be CP'ing those both next time I have some cash.

Oh and a shout out to Bibi, thank you very bloody much now I'm looking at those dam Hakuhodo brushes and I wants them too!!

Mich I'm joining your club, cash is so short right now but it somehow didn't stop me buying new boots on Saturday?? I'm never getting a new car


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

I think the day I stop lemming things is the day I drop off my perch... bahaha

Guess what girls..I hauled :S

I gave in and bought the Lancome Pop n Cheeks Blush! And I also got the silver glittery nail polish from the same collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! 

And while I was in DJ's i checked out SCF too... I'm pretty happy with everything I have ordered... but I was disappointed with the lipsticks!!

I only B2M for Colour me Coral l/s.... I wanted Fresh Salmon and Bubblegum but didnt like them on my lips.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I also got Naked Lipliner


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ I loved VG Cyndi and Gaga and will def be CP'ing those both next time I have some cash._

 
They are sold out and you can only CP from Nordies. You will also have to pay US$5 shipping too.. Hope they are still available by the time you get some moolah


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ It's winter soon, you need boots!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_They are sold out and you can only CP from Nordies. You will also have to pay US$5 shipping too.. Hope they are still available by the time you get some moolah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I could have sworn they were on the MAC Usa website when I looked at it this morning... I'm sure they will get stock back in again soon.. They are out for 12 months so they will be manfacturing more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats why I'm not rushing to get mine...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ Oh then I guess I'll wait on Cyndi!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL give the hype a month to wear off and check out the bargain bin


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeh I would too if I was you.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW I freakin love Colour Me Coral!! I normally hate frosts but this is just gorgeous!!!!! 

Oh and Nat, you know how you said the eyeshadows from the Lancome collection werent that good, well the MA did a look with them on me today and I am in love!!!! There is no way I could buy them though... tooo expensive ;(


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I could have sworn they were on the MAC Usa website when I looked at it this morning... I'm sure they will get stock back in again soon.. They are out for 12 months so they will be manfacturing more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats why I'm not rushing to get mine..._

 
Nah, Gaga was sold out in first week and Cyndi was sold out a couple of weeks later. Doubt they will get back in stock though..  Same as all the GMLOL collection. The live chat said all the sold out items are not going to be back in stock. But of course it's what they say!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_Oh and Nat, you know how you said the eyeshadows from the Lancome collection werent that good, well the MA did a look with them on me today and I am in love!!!! There is no way I could buy them though... tooo expensive ;(_

 
 Haha yeah I read two reviews and they said the shadows are chalky and not pigmented.. So I went and swatched them too and I agree.. Compared to Dior teal palette and MAC photorealism, Lancome palette is not worth the money IMO


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ But they are both in stock on the website?????

M·A·C Cosmetics | Viva Glam |


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ Doh. Don't worry about me!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ Haha thats alright Nat! I thought that they werent going to come back into stock as well when they first came out... But I spoke to the MA I know at artist relations and she said that because they are listed for 12 months on the site they will be continually getting stock in


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ Doh.. I say it is time to pop my pills!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got in the door and there was a package sitting for me on the bed...

*Runs around room wildly, squealing* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Too my deeeeeelight, inside was as follows:

Sun and Moon MB
Chic Couple MB
130 Brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Richer Lusher Creamsheen Glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And hopefully tomorrow my SCF order will arrive


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 15, 2010)

Hubby just handed me a package too.. OMG, someone here sent me the best, early birthday pressie!  I am so shocked!!

It had:

Studio Sculpt foundation NW40
Studio Fix C4
Stila illuminating tinted moisturizer
Stila pomegranate crush lip & cheek stain
Gucci by Gucci perfume 5ml
Cuticle oil
And a stick which I thought was a lollipop stick, but turned out to be a cuticle pusher lol
Bunch of fantales (grr.. can't stop eating these) and 
a lovely card.

Holy shit. Excuse my language, but I am so excited!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2010)

^^Woooo I've been eyeing off those Stila Illuminating tinted moisturiser, you'll have to give me some feedback please!!

Yeah in no rush for VG Cyndi and Gaga since they'll be out for 12 months, will get them in my next haul


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 15, 2010)

I want cyndi so bad! 

I got some of the new chromagraphic pencils in the mail today, they're fairly awesome!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Oh and a shout out to Bibi, thank you very bloody much now I'm looking at those dam Hakuhodo brushes and I wants them too!!_

 

^You deserve luxury makeup brushes. Do not resist. Give in to temptation... Get them now! Come to the dark side and we will rule the universe with our brushes.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^You deserve luxury makeup brushes. Do not resist. Give in to temptation... Get them now! Come to the dark side and we will rule the universe with our brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





You really should get a job in sales with one of these companies!

I want them but they're pretty expensive and I'm trying so hard to save at the moment! I want my new Mazda 3 zoom zoom!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





You really should get a job in sales with one of these companies!

I want them but they're pretty expensive and I'm trying so hard to save at the moment! I want my new Mazda 3 zoom zoom!_

 
You mean, Zoom Zoom Zoom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My best got me Mario Badescu Vitamin C serum as birthday present. I can feel I am going to be beautiful soon!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 16, 2010)

Excuse me if this offends anyone but the only phrase that is appropriate right now is...

HOLY F**K!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 16, 2010)

Yayyyy look at all of those goodies >_< I'm getting teary eyed lol. Nice one Carina!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Noice one Carina! Now the SCF haul award goes to.. 1. Carina. 2. Sunnie


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





You really should get a job in sales with one of these companies!

I want them but they're pretty expensive and I'm trying so hard to save at the moment! I want my new Mazda 3 zoom zoom!_

 
^Hahaha I just enjoy playing the role of the devil on your shoulder. The way I figure - if I'm going to be poor because of makeup then I'm dragging as many of you as I can down with me.

Good on you for saving though. Get the brushes as a reward once you buy your car >_< I wish I could save money!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_The way I figure - if I'm going to be poor because of makeup then I'm dragging as many of you as I can down with me.

_

 
Bloody hell, I totally sympathize with this sentiment!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You crack me up Bibi!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

@Carina! Amazing Haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Let us know what you think of everything, I love to  hear your thoughts.

@Nat, I don't know I think I'm about tied with Carina

My US haul was:











Then I got VG b/o, Lavender wind l/g, Rosemaiden l/s, Fresh Salmon l/s  and nanogold e/s after this picture got taken XD. I went a bit nuts with  this collection :| *goes hides*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ Haha I'm gracious enough to give you the title for the moment sunniechan! 

Dont get too used to it though  

You clearly haven't seen some of my hauls from the past few months or the other stuff I got from SCF on ebay... MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah, you are the queen of hauls Carina XD.  Just wanted to show my pretty picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Embarrassing secret, I look at that picture for a pick me up. :rofl; I think I've become a makeup addict >.>


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2010)

I look at my make up pictures like that too


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

LMAO.. I love seeing you guys arguing over who has the bigger.. Never mind


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah, you are the queen of hauls Carina XD.  Just wanted to show my pretty picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Embarrassing secret, I look at that picture for a pick me up. :rofl; I think I've become a makeup addict >.>_

 
Hahahaha I'm only playing with you sunnie! To be honest I shouldnt be proud of my haulage... I really need to stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look at my collection to get a pick me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whenever I'm feeling like shit I go and pull out the prettiest stuff I have an ogle it.. bahahaha... Glad to see you have joined the dark side sunnie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LMAO.. I love seeing you guys arguing over who has the bigger.. Never mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I look at my collection to get a pick me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whenever I'm feeling like shit I go and pull out the prettiest stuff I have an ogle it.. _

 
Umm.. I used to have my exercise bike in front of my stash..  Staring at my lippy stash would help me to go through 1-2 hours of grueling cardio session


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 16, 2010)

Carina, Sunnie wowza!! I'd love to haul like that, it's such a buzz!! My CP should be on it's way by now so I'll get a few things soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In here it's like men comparing their you know whats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our makeup collections are the female extension of ourselves but at least ours are pretty to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat 1-2 hours cardio on a bike is crazy! I'm knackered after 20 minutes running on the tred and then 10 on the x trainer, I have no idea how you can do 1-2 hours on a bike, don't you get bored?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hahahaha I'm only playing with you sunnie! To be honest I shouldnt be proud of my haulage... I really need to stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, be proud of the haulage!! All those pretties huddled together, whispering sweet nothing in you ear. The feeling of satisfaction when you get them.  Plus a pick me up when you need it! See, lots to be proud of ^__________^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I look at my collection to get a pick me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whenever I'm  feeling like shit I go and pull out the prettiest stuff I have an ogle  it.. bahahaha... Glad to see you have joined the dark side sunnie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nooooo, I did so good at resisting all this time! I love ogling my pretties, I used to do that to my nail polish stash, but then I had to throw most of it out last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(( it was so sad. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Umm.. I used to have my exercise bike in front of my stash..  Staring at my lippy stash would help me to go through 1-2 hours of grueling cardio session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





























That is an awesome way to keep up your motivation! Hmm, I must go rearrange my setup now. XD


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah, you are the queen of hauls Carina XD.  Just wanted to show my pretty picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Embarrassing secret, I look at that picture for a pick me up. :rofl; I think I've become a makeup addict >.>_

 

I love the picture so much sunniechan. It's so beautiful, just look at all the colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm tempted to make it my desktop...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_You clearly haven't seen some of my hauls from the past few months or  the other stuff I got from SCF on ebay... MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA_

 
I'm liking the maniacal laughing Carina. You crazy makeup lady lol..! >_< 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Umm.. I used to have my exercise bike in front of my stash..  Staring at  my lippy stash would help me to go through 1-2 hours of grueling cardio  session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Hmm you might be on to something there Nat! Imagine if you could do exercise for makeup. I'd be super fit in no time chasing blush ombre's around a track.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ I'm glad you find it pretty bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would make the picture of your brushes the desktop though XD 

you always make me have a giggle, love your sense of humour.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Nat 1-2 hours cardio on a bike is crazy! I'm knackered after 20 minutes running on the tred and then 10 on the x trainer, I have no idea how you can do 1-2 hours on a bike, don't you get bored?_

 
LOL..  I hate exercising.. but it is the only way to enjoy my food and stay in shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loath anyone who never gain weight!!  I have a DVD set up in front of my cross trainer and watch an action packed movie. My favorite is Matrix movies.. Yumm Keanu..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2010)

I wish I was so dedicated, Nat. My gym membership is on hold coz I can't afford it and I'm glad!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Mich.. I have your stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be at home from lunch time tomorrow if you want to catch up.. send me a text to let me know where you are going to be tomorrow arvo


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey sweetie! Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'll sms you <3


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2010)

Off the exercise topic (it doesnt like me much....LOL!!) Smal frag haul ~ NR For Her (EDT) gift pack - rather lovely, but smells just like - SJP Lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After about an hour the scent develops into something different, but you have to wait for it...
Some better news - got a KK perfume sample this morning (thank-you my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I am going to get a bottle of that - its utterly beautiful!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I wish I was so dedicated, Nat. My gym membership is on hold coz I can't afford it and I'm glad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Haha.. I am not dedicated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhh no hauls for me.. Packages - hurry up!! Come home to mama


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2010)

Heheheh. Speaking of fragrances, I was stalking my counter on the weekend whilst it was unmanned and I tried EA - Pretty and it really IS pretty! I liked it heaps, I bet I'll be using it all the time


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 17, 2010)

A bit of a different haul for me tonight.... Lol

ummm I got A BIG SHINY ENGAGEMENT RING!!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_A bit of a different haul for me tonight.... Lol

ummm I got A BIG SHINY ENGAGEMENT RING!!!!_

 

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's so excitinggg! Congrats!

I got a haul from MAC but that's not impt anymore! HAHAHHA


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_A bit of a different haul for me tonight.... Lol

ummm I got A BIG SHINY ENGAGEMENT RING!!!!_

 
 OH my gosh.. CARINA!!!  Congrats!!!!!!  Wow, you are having a really great month! Woo hoo


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_A bit of a different haul for me tonight.... Lol

ummm I got A BIG SHINY ENGAGEMENT RING!!!!_

 
Wow that's awesome!! How did he propose? You have to tell us all the juicy details!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 17, 2010)

^OMG Congratulations Carina!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awwww that is so amazing. I'm beaming a smile and astral-projecting a hug your way from Melbourne >_< Details!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ Thank you so much ladies!! I'm so excited! It was so perfect. We went to the lady gaga concert last night which was just amazing and when we got back to our hotel room he told me there was a surpise in the room that I had to find. Hehehehe. Sitting on the other side of the room was champagne and sitting in the middle of a plate of chocolate coated strawberries was the box with the ring in it!! At first I thought it was Tim tams. Bahahahahahahahaha. And then I realised it was a box and ran over and opened it and started bawling my eyes out. Lol. I think I cried for half an hour before I could get a word out. And of course my answer was yes!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh and Eliza please do tell us about your haul! The addict in me still wants to know. Lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2010)

Now tell me Carina.. When your now finance said there was a surprise..  Did you think it was makeup?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats Carina!!! Thats so sweet how he proposed and I love how you thought it was Tim Tams


----------



## Brie (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations doll!!!!!


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Piccies please????


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2010)

Woot! Just received two packages.. Can I take the spotlight away from Carina for a minute please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Azalea Blossom b/o (thanks to my CP babe!!)
Ripe Peach b/o
Universal Mix piggie
Another piggie which I can't remember what it is lol
Studio Moisture Fix - swap

I really don't see Ripe Peach shade any better than my HG Cantaloupe, but holy crap.. This b/o is sooooo smooth!!  MAC manager girl once told me that b/o is so fine, that you won't even see the line.. She was SO RIGHT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No blending required. Woohoo


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ The other pigment is Rich Life.. lol... shhhhhh


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Now tell me Carina.. When your now finance said there was a surprise..  Did you think it was makeup? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hahahahha nope I didnt think it was makeup..... But I knew it was something big from the look on his face... And I swear I could hear his heart beating in his chest from across the room! lol 

I did get a haul today though!! WOOOOOOO I got my Liberty of London CP already!!! 

Prim and Proper Blush
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Frankly Fresh l/g
English Accents l/g
Perennial High Style l/g
Everhip Lipstick
Bough Grey e/s

This has been a good 24 hours! lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_
This has been a good 24 hours! lol_

 
 Hell yeah!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Thank you so much ladies!! I'm so excited! It was so perfect. We went to the lady gaga concert last night which was just amazing and when we got back to our hotel room he told me there was a surpise in the room that I had to find. Hehehehe. Sitting on the other side of the room was champagne and sitting in the middle of a plate of chocolate coated strawberries was the box with the ring in it!! At first I thought it was Tim tams. Bahahahahahahahaha. And then I realised it was a box and ran over and opened it and started bawling my eyes out. Lol. I think I cried for half an hour before I could get a word out. And of course my answer was yes!!_

 

^I'm not much of a romantic but that is so amazing and it couldn't have happened to a sweeter girl. Your fiance seems like a real catch, good for you! LOL for thinking it was Tim-Tams and for enabling me to get some right now... I'm texting my boy who is at the store grabbing dinner for us hehehehe.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 18, 2010)

The MAC fairy visited my workplace today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yayyyy!! She brought these goodies with her:

- Vintage Grape Blush Ombre
- Ripe Peach Blush Ombre
- Colour 3 Quad (thanks sunniechan!)
- Cha-Cha lipglass
- Electric Fuchsia lipglass
- Lavender Wind lipglass
- Purple Rage lipglass
- Studio Fix Lash - Black Fix
- Impeccable Brow Pencil in black
- Marine Ultra Chromacake
- Blue Calm eye shadow pro-pan

Thanks Mac fairy >_< You are the best!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 18, 2010)

＠Carina. That's very cute and romantic proposal! lol @ Tim Tams. Did you have a blast at the Lady Gaga Concert?  Have you played with your GMLOL goodies, yet? Thoughts?

Wow Carina, Nat and Bibi with all these great hauls! Then there's me with my little-bitty haul of some pressed pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really liked them pressed, no mess - no fuss. 

@Bibi, I want a MAC Fairy, too, bibi!  You'll look so hot with VG b/o! I'm going to hiding just in case you hate Quad 3. hehehe


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2010)

Got my first haul in a long while from a lovely lady here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ripe Peach b/o
Frankly Fresh l/g
Culture Clash l/g
Victorian l/s

I'm thinking of getting Everhip


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_@Bibi, I want a MAC Fairy, too, bibi!  You'll look so hot with VG b/o! I'm going to hiding just in case you hate Quad 3. hehehe_

 
^Just make a wish upon a star sunniechan and all of your MAC dreams will come true >_< According to legend the MAC fairy can be won over with offerings of Tim-Tams and designer hand bags. You might want to try leaving one or both of those things out at night just in case she happens to be in your area. 

And I'm sure I will love the quad, I'm thinking of wearing it tomorrow actually along with Vintage grape and that purple gloss yayyy!
_

*I take no personal responsibility if your dreams do not come true._.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2010)

A bit late to the party, have had a simply dreadful week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I wanted to say a BIG CONGRATS Carina!!!!! Are you having a party??


New frag haul - just purchased the new Kim Kardashian perfume after a beautiful friend went to the trouble of getting me a sample and posting it before I laid the cash down, waiting for it to arrive now


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 18, 2010)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that your weekend is alot better Panda. So what exactly does Kim Kardashian smell like lol?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Bibi!! I think I need a hug right now.... Hopefully next weekend will be better - at least thats what I'm hoping for!!

KK is just gorgeous!! Its a clean honest scent, not dirty musky like so many others. Its a true white floral - lots of BIG gardenia, jasmine, and plenty of tuberose in the heart. Orange and honeysuckle in the top, and a very keyed down white musk, tonka bean and some grounding woody notes in the base. If you like big white traditional florals then this is for you - I really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Just make a wish upon a star sunniechan and all of your MAC dreams will come true >_< According to legend the MAC fairy can be won over with offerings of Tim-Tams and designer hand bags. You might want to try leaving one or both of those things out at night just in case she happens to be in your area. 

And I'm sure I will love the quad, I'm thinking of wearing it tomorrow actually along with Vintage grape and that purple gloss yayyy!


*I take no personal responsibility if your dreams do not come true.._

 
rofl! I love the disclaimer at the end! I'll leave out on the balcony tonight and see what happens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool! Sounds hot! I hope you like the quad, if not I found a safe hiding place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Panda, I hope your week gets better


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^I'm not much of a romantic but that is so amazing and it couldn't have happened to a sweeter girl. Your fiance seems like a real catch, good for you! LOL for thinking it was Tim-Tams and for enabling me to get some right now... I'm texting my boy who is at the store grabbing dinner for us hehehehe. _

 
Thanks so much Bibi.. You are too kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes he is a catch.... he went to sooo much effort to get the perfect ring and make it romantic and special for me.... 

haha glad i could inspire you with the tim tams! i cant believe i thought it was chocolate biscuits.. im such a little fatty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_＠Carina. That's very cute and romantic proposal! lol @ Tim Tams. Did you have a blast at the Lady Gaga Concert?  Have you played with your GMLOL goodies, yet? Thoughts?
_

 
Hehe yes it was... He is a sweetie! The concert was AMAZING! Gaga is such a talented performer! 

And yes I have had a little play with my GMLOL goodies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I absolutely love Everhip! Its so creamy and gorgeous and not nearly as bright as Temptalia's swatch... Shell Pearl is gorgeous and so is English Accents.... I kinda sold my frankly fresh lipglass to Mich this afternoon (hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you Mich).. Havent tried PHS yet..... And Prim and Proper is a lot darker than what I thought it would be but sheers out nicely.... The payoff of Bough Grey isnt as good as what I had hoped but it seems to layer well with a base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Just make a wish upon a star sunniechan and all of your MAC dreams will come true >_< According to legend the MAC fairy can be won over with offerings of Tim-Tams and designer hand bags. You might want to try leaving one or both of those things out at night just in case she happens to be in your area. 

And I'm sure I will love the quad, I'm thinking of wearing it tomorrow actually along with Vintage grape and that purple gloss yayyy!


*I take no personal responsibility if your dreams do not come true.._

 




















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_A bit late to the party, have had a simply dreadful week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I wanted to say a BIG CONGRATS Carina!!!!! Are you having a party??_

 
Thanks JL... Sorry to hear you had such a bad week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Edit: Opps forgot to reply about the party.. ummmm no, no party yet.. we are thinking of doing one in may when my parents are here for my uni graduation...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2010)

^^ I'd like everyone to know that Carina is the sweetest and funniest chick ever! <3 I am coming down with a really bad cold and she made me laugh all afternoon ahaha. 

P.S: if FF is crap I'm blaming you, C! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (also she has a huge stash and I am insanely jealous)


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hehe yes it was... He is a sweetie! The concert was AMAZING! Gaga is such a talented performer! 

And yes I have had a little play with my GMLOL goodies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I absolutely love Everhip! Its so creamy and gorgeous and not nearly as bright as Temptalia's swatch... Shell Pearl is gorgeous and so is English Accents.... I kinda sold my frankly fresh lipglass to Mich this afternoon (hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you Mich).. Havent tried PHS yet..... And Prim and Proper is a lot darker than what I thought it would be but sheers out nicely.... The payoff of Bough Grey isnt as good as what I had hoped but it seems to layer well with a base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool! I bet you had a ball! Did she do many costume changes?

Thanks for sharing your thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm now dying for mine to come after reading your post.  You have to do FOTD with GMLOL stuff and post here so I can ogle it. lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ I'd like everyone to know that Carina is the sweetest and funniest chick ever! <3 I am coming down with a really bad cold and she made me laugh all afternoon ahaha. 

P.S: if FF is crap I'm blaming you, C! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (also she has a huge stash and I am insanely jealous)_

 
Hehehehe you are too funny Mich! You are pretty sweet yourself! 

Awwww dont you like FF?? Use a disposable lip brush to try it and if you hate it, then give it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_Cool! I bet you had a ball! Did she do many costume changes?

Thanks for sharing your thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm now dying for mine to come after reading your post.  You have to do FOTD with GMLOL stuff and post here so I can ogle it. lol_

 
Awww I'm too shy for FOTD  I hate the way I look in photos... But I will try ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeh lady gaga did heaps of costume changes... She hardly wore pants though.. lol.. and the best part was, she has heaps of cellulite! bahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Awwww dont you like FF?? Use a disposable lip brush to try it and if you hate it, then give it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeh lady gaga did heaps of costume changes... She hardly wore pants though.. lol.. and the best part was, she has heaps of cellulite! bahahahahahahahahahahahaha_

 
I haven't tried it yet or even taken a proper look! I am sure I will love it, but you know, disclaimers are necessary LOL. I'll wait til I'm not diseased.. wouldn't want to have to throw it out in 6 months ahahaha.

ROFL @ cellulite, bet that made you feel much better


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2010)

When I saw Christina Aguilera in concert a couple of years ago she has stacks of cellulite too!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Awww I'm too shy for FOTD  I hate the way I look in photos... But I will try ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Don't be shy, you're hot!! Hot, hot, hot!! if I was as beautiful as you I'd be plastering my face everywhere. XD 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Yeh lady gaga did heaps of costume changes... She hardly wore pants  though.. lol.. and the best part was, she has heaps of cellulite!  bahahahahahahahahahahahaha_

 
It sounds amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ cellulite.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Awww I'm too shy for FOTD  I hate the way I look in photos... But I will try ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Say whhhhaaaatt!? Is that not you in your profile picture? Well who ever it is super duper gorgeous and has nothing to be shy about >_< I agree with sunniechan, I'd be plastering my face everywhere if I was a hottie like you. I know how you feel about the shyness though, I'm the same. It's hard enough even showing the occasional eye shot. Photos freak me out! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_Yeh lady gaga did heaps of costume changes... She hardly wore pants  though.. lol.. and the best part was, she has heaps of cellulite!  bahahahahahahahahahahahaha_

 
Wow, it's kind of comforting to know that even someone as fierce, skinny and amazing as Gaga struggles with cellulite. I swear it is the bane of my existence! Stupid genes. 

Oh yeah today's haulage is: New boots and  Cleanse Off Oil. I was meant to get Oil Control Lotion too but I totally forgot.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2010)

New frag - Avril Lavigne Black Star! Got it for an awesome price, waiting for it to arrive - will have a few new goodies in the mail come next week


----------



## CynthiRaa (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello. Today I went on a little bit of a shopping spreee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now for you all it might not seem like a lot, but is for me!
I got:
Fluidline- blacktrack.
Blush Ombre (Spring colour forcast 2) - Ripe Peach.
MSF Natural - Medium
Brush Cleaner.
Some of there powder puffs (not sure of the name of the product).

Anywho, Thats all 
Have a greatt day


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice haul!!! Am I the only one here that doesn't have Ripe Peach?


----------



## Brie (Mar 19, 2010)

I got Juicy Couture Couture on Friday but It's been sitting at Star Track waiting for me because no one told me there was a slip!! I got it finally yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it
I also got some Endota Skincare that I won


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Nice haul!!! Am I the only one here that doesn't have Ripe Peach? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha don't worry Panda.. I really don't get the hype


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_I got Juicy Couture Couture on Friday but It's been sitting at Star Track waiting for me because no one told me there was a slip!! I got it finally yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it
I also got some Endota Skincare that I won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I absolutely LOVE JC Viva La Juicy. I'd bathe in it if I could


----------



## CynthiRaa (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Nice haul!!! Am I the only one here that doesn't have Ripe Peach? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, It's not really all that special- I was expecting huge things from it, but It's not really all that great.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Nice haul!!! Am I the only one here that doesn't have Ripe Peach? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're not alone, I swatched it and didn't like the glitter so I passed, no regrets


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2010)

WOO HOO!! I was starting to think I was the only person camping at No Ripe Peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ROFL!! If it has glitter then I'm glad I passed, I am SO over glittery blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I havent tried JC Viva or Couture, but I do have the original JC and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 19, 2010)

^^ Looks more like shimmer to me?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2010)

^^ I agree.. It is definitely shimmery, not glittery.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 20, 2010)

To me it looked glittery but it's probably the kind that doesn't transfer on to your face. I gave it a big fat meh!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 20, 2010)

^I give Ripe Peach two thumbs up. It's stunning on me if I do say so myself. It looks like a gorgeous beach sunrise has been captured and put into a blush. And the texture is very smooth and silky. LOVE. Can't wait to try it over Optomistic Orange. Funny I didn't really notice a whole lotta shimmer/glitter.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 20, 2010)

I want to see it on you, Bibi! I tried it yesterday, it's nice, but I guess I expected something more wow haha. Anyone got any advice on how I should try to wear it? (like using the top colour as a highlighter or using a base of some sort?) I'm NC20 for ref


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 21, 2010)

^Maybe try it over a cream colour base or Optomistic Orange cremeblend blush? Something to bring out the pretty peachiness >_< On me it's very natural looking, not a whole lotta colour, just a hint. To me it's like a less glittery and more intense Superdupernatural.

Today we took a stroll through Sth Yarra and I bought:

- Mac Crystalized Purple Glitter
- A really cool dress/skirt and some suspenders from Fool (my fave clothing store!)

So much for saving... AGAIN.


----------



## Brie (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't have Juicy Viva but I have the original and I really like that one too. Don't know how long I'll have Couture Couture for my sister has her eye's on it, she's 10 years older than me, shouldn't it be me stealing from her!! LOL

I really love the bottle, I am too easily swayed by pretty things haha
I can't wait for the bracelet to come out, at christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(i love solid perfumes, oh and who doesn't need a new bracelet!)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Don't be shy, you're hot!! Hot, hot, hot!! if I was as beautiful as you I'd be plastering my face everywhere. XD 

It sounds amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ cellulite._

 
Aww you are too kind Sunnie! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Say whhhhaaaatt!? Is that not you in your profile picture? Well who ever it is super duper gorgeous and has nothing to be shy about >_< I agree with sunniechan, I'd be plastering my face everywhere if I was a hottie like you. I know how you feel about the shyness though, I'm the same. It's hard enough even showing the occasional eye shot. Photos freak me out! _

 
Hahahaha thats me in the photo Bibi, but its a small photo... And its one of the rare good ones  I have always been reallllly camera shy... I better get over it because I'm going to have to be photographed for my engagement party 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I give Ripe Peach two thumbs up. It's stunning on me if I do say so myself. It looks like a gorgeous beach sunrise has been captured and put into a blush. And the texture is very smooth and silky. LOVE. Can't wait to try it over Optomistic Orange. Funny I didn't really notice a whole lotta shimmer/glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have to agree, I really love Ripe Peach... it is sooooo smooth and blends so well... I have used it every day since I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Springshine as a bronzer/contour and Ripe Peach on the apples of my cheeks and it is love!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 21, 2010)

A little parcel and weekend shopping haul. 

Brunette msf
Redhead msf
Soft and Gentle msf
24 pressed pigments
Mineralized SPF 15 Foundation

Would've got more stuff at more if I got some service got ignored for 20 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well saved me money since I'll just get the stuff I wanted from US instead. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I want to see it on you, Bibi! I tried it yesterday, it's nice, but I guess I expected something more wow haha. Anyone got any advice on how I should try to wear it? (like using the top colour as a highlighter or using a base of some sort?) I'm NC20 for ref 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know if this will be helpful, but I'll post what I remember the Senior Mac artist that came for the VIP night gave as advice for RP use.  She said that it can pack up as much or little colour as you want, because b/o is very buildable.  She said you can use RP to contour to give an extra sunkissed effect.  She also used it as a crease colour to brighten up the eye area.  She used the 109 brush to pack on colour, too.  

@Carina: No, I'm ebil, and I'm just telling it as it is.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I guess I expected something more wow haha._

 
 I totally agree..  I just don't see it any better than my other favorite MAC or Shu blushes..  But then knowing me, if I didn't get them, I'd probably killing myself not getting them anyway.. Oh me and those stupid hypes


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, I don't regret getting it coz it's something new and pretty but it could be better! I don't have millions of blushes so it's ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, it's pretty to look at ahahah.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was very excited to get back to my desk and find two super happy boxes on my it!! In the first one




SFP
Suave Intentions e/s
Love Lace e/s
Lala e/s
Hot Hot Hot e/s
Perky e/s
Laugh A Lot l/s
Shell Pearl BP
Bough Grey e/s

The second one
2 cup cakes from the cup cake bakery and an easter egg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boss was saying thank you for last week when I was hijacked at 6pm to do makeup for a huge event my hotel ran. Some of the MUA's didn't show up so I had to do makeup with a brand of products I'd never used in my life! Worse yet, the twit that was running it said I could use a spare brush roll she had but it was the worst fake arse MAC brush set I'd ever seen and she tried to convince me it was real, what are you blind you twit! It was faker than she is! I had to taxi my brushes in from home before I would start, there was no way I was using that crap!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2010)

^Ooo the Love Lace shadows are so pretty! I wore them yesterday for the first time even though I've had them for months :/ And cupcakes mmmmmmm!! Have you been to that place Little Cupcake in the city?? They are so yummy but expensive.

I can't wait to get my LOL goodies....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am checking the tracking number every hour it seems lol. It's not making it get here any faster though.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh I'm in love with the LL colours, I totally forgot I had them because Brookie was holding onto them for me til I got more stuff! I nearly had a fit when I saw the parcel, it's been months since I received a CP so I got irrationally excited! Don't worry Bibi I was stalking my tracking number too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The cup cakes came from the cup cake bakery which is in Melb Central, sooo yummy and so pretty too


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2010)

Ohh if your package came Robyn, mine should arrive any minute too (damn didn't go to work lol).  Cupcake bakery is fab.. My favorite is Vanilla strawberry.. Yum yum..  LMAO about the fake MAC brushes  lol..


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ I think that's one of the ones I had, it has the strawberry jam in the bottom? Oh so good! Your parcel should be here by now too yay!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 22, 2010)

I also got a parcel today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'm getting addicted to getting parcels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So Ceylon msf (Finally!) Omg it's so lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheeky Bronze msf
Northern Lights msf
Smoke & Diamond e/s - so smoooooth and pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to do a look with this!
Style Snob e/s
A Mac gift from someone but I can't find my glasses to read the little writing on it. 

I think I'll go all techicolour on my face and put all of it on tonight before I do a facial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I now waiting on my partial GMLOL haul, hopefully it'll get here end of this week. <-- very wishful thinking since it left US on Friday.  

All this talk of cupcake! Ummmm cupcake!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ I think that's one of the ones I had, it has the strawberry jam in the bottom? Oh so good! Your parcel should be here by now too yay!!_

 
Yeah that's the one! I went to the city last weekend to have it and it was SOLD OUT! WTF!!!  How dare they sell my favorite cupcake? Was your package EMS? Mine was only priority so it may not turn up so early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  A Mac gift from someone but I can't find my glasses to read the little writing on it.  
 
Haha.. sunniechan, are you sure you weren't trying to read the ingredients?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh man.. I am lemming 'makeup packages'.  I need to send myself something I think..


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 22, 2010)

^^Yeah mine was EMS

Sunnie I was wearing So Ceylon today and it's one of my all time fav blushes!! You'll love it


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^Yeah mine was EMS
_

 





  Dang.. I had no choice in the shipping option.. It better come tomorrow!!

Haha I haven't touched So Ceylon for.. Um..


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah that's the one! I went to the city last weekend to have it and it was SOLD OUT! WTF!!!  How dare they sell my favorite cupcake? Was your package EMS? Mine was only priority so it may not turn up so early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you get your package soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha.. sunniechan, are you sure you weren't trying to read the  ingredients? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just realised that it was the light that was blinding me and I couldn't read the it, because I can read it fine now without the glasses XD. It's Sheerspark Pressed Powder Old English.  What is that? It looks like an eyeshadow. The packaging is very pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Sunnie I was wearing So Ceylon today and it's one of my all time fav blushes!! You'll love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?! Cool! I can't wait till I try it later when I do my usual technicoloured look after a haul.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks so beautiful swatched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





  Dang.. I had no choice in the shipping option.. It better come tomorrow!!

Haha I haven't touched So Ceylon for.. Um..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll take it XD.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_The cup cakes came from the cup cake bakery which is in Melb Central, sooo yummy and so pretty too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Whaat?! Tell me more of this cupcake bakery. I am at Melbourne Central twice a day and somehow I've missed it.. It's not BreadTop is it??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL sunnie.. The only MSF I don't mind is Soft & Gentle.

Bibi, here is more info:
Welcome to the Cupcake Bakery
I can't remember where it is exactly, but it is before you hit Sportgirl underneath? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is at a small alleyway..


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2010)

^Hmmm it's in Menzies lane...OMG it's open from 8am! I am so going there this morning before I head to work. I think Menzies lane is where Gorgeous Cosmetics is and The Lolly Store... I'll have to check it out


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2010)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me wants some cupcake love


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2010)

Buwahahaha I haz the hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got my belated birthday pressie today from my lovely US buddy:
All Ages e/s
VG Lady Gaga l/s
MAC e/s necklace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viva la Juicy lipgloss pendant/key ring

Plus more goodies:
Maybelline gel liner in Black & Brown - apparently these are as good as f/l but half the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bough Grey e/s
Perennial High l/g
English Accent l/g
#130 brush
Warm me up l/s
Fashion Scoop c/g
In Synch l/l

From a swap
Studio Touch up stick in NW25 - if anyone has seen this anywhere, let me know!!

From MAC OZ
Naked l/l

From Kookai
A long black cardigan with frills!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Buwahahaha I haz the hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From a swap
Studio Touch up stick in NW25 - if anyone has seen this anywhere, let me know!!_

 
Apparently they're d/c? I have a small one and never use it.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Yeah it is DCed.. Which shade do you have?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2010)

NW25. I have NW20 too


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ do ya wanna sell them?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 23, 2010)

Two nice parcels yesterday - Avril Lavigne Black Star 100ml, and 50ml Dune Gift Set with the lotion and shower gel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now talking of lollies.... there used to be (maybe still is) a lolly shop in one of the arcades off bourke st - theres a babushka store there as well, does anyone here know what I am talking about?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 23, 2010)

I know the babushka shop! love babushkas.. it's also got KoKo black.. not sure what lolly shop is there though..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 23, 2010)

fashion haulage for me today!

A lingerie boutique I saw was having a 20% off metalicus sale so I got two dresses and a cute twirly skirt for winter... woot!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 23, 2010)

I had a Target liberty of london haul today!! I'm so glad my target had everything i wanted in stock.  I'm addicted to black & white floral prints


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Our Targets are so lame compared to yours, we have some good stuff but you guys have way more


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 23, 2010)

I got my Liberty of London goodies this morning. I had to send my boy to pick it up for me at the post office because yesterday I sprained my ankle and I can't walk now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! It's so swollen and ouchy. Anyways, at least I have new stuff to cheer me up a bit >_<

I got:
- Medium makeup bag
- Shell Pearl
- Birds n Berries lippie
- Bough Grey e/s
- Blue India nail varnish
- Dirty Plum Blush
- Frankly Fresh lipglass


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 24, 2010)

^^ Aww Bibi, is the makeup bag as gorgoeus as I have been dreaming it is... ????

I finally took some photos of my engagement ring 'haulage' (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on my crappy iphone.... The photos dont do it justice!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 24, 2010)

oh Carina you got engaged!! 

I haven't been reading much.. so my belated congratulations!!

I also got engaged in Feb.. still waiting for the stupid jeweller to make my ring though!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_fashion haulage for me today!

A lingerie boutique I saw was having a 20% off metalicus sale so I got two dresses and a cute twirly skirt for winter... woot!_

 
Haha.. I didn't even go to work today, so I could go to my local Westfield VIP shopping event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my first Metalicus today with 30% discount! I always found them daggy, but not after when I tried them on lol. 

I also got Peter Alexander PJ pants, that I am so going to wear outside (I might dye it black, so they look less PJ) and my friend bought me a Giorgio Armani lippy!! Yaaay..

Congrats Sal on your engagement!!

Wow Carina.. That is one heck of bling bling!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Aww Bibi, is the makeup bag as gorgoeus as I have been dreaming it is... ????_

 
^Mehh it's okay... Definitely not worth $30USD. It's really not that big actually. I still prefer my current makeup bag which is just a plain black YSL one that I got with a GWP. It'll look cute enough in my giant tote bag though I suppose.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_I finally took some photos of my engagement ring 'haulage' (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on my crappy iphone.... The photos dont do it justice!_

 










[/quote]

Oooooo pretty pretty! I love the band, is it platinum? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 
_I also got engaged in Feb.. still waiting for the stupid jeweller to  make my ring though!_

 

^Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope your ring is ready soon!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 24, 2010)

Argh I'm at Uni and I can't see the pics of the bling!! Argghh!

Thanks for the wishes guys I'm going to start phone stalking the jeweller. I've waited 8 weeks with a 'placeholder'.. I want MY bling!

Nat what metalicus did you get? One of the pieces I got was a singlet dress, i'm wearing with a long sleeve top over and seriously it is the most comfy thing I've ever worn! And ppl keep checking out my butt..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Nat what metalicus did you get? One of the pieces I got was a singlet dress, i'm wearing with a long sleeve top over and seriously it is the most comfy thing I've ever worn! And ppl keep checking out my butt.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh my gosh, I got the singlet dress too! It sounds like you have got the figure/butt hugging piece though.. I got the long one with full skirt. Only bought it, because it make me feel like a ballerina lol.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, mine is the tight one. I wanted the tube skirt but it was too long and waist band massive. Size 6-16.. Yeah right!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_oh Carina you got engaged!! 

I haven't been reading much.. so my belated congratulations!!

I also got engaged in Feb.. still waiting for the stupid jeweller to make my ring though!_

 
Thanks Sal! How come you didnt tell us about this fantastic news missy!?!?!?!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_
Wow Carina.. That is one heck of bling bling!!_

 
hehe yeh he did a god job... still cant believe he got the ring i have been wanting since i was like 12 years old! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Mehh it's okay... Definitely not worth $30USD. It's really not that big actually. I still prefer my current makeup bag which is just a plain black YSL one that I got with a GWP. It'll look cute enough in my giant tote bag though I suppose.. 

Oooooo pretty pretty! I love the band, is it platinum? _

 
Nope its white gold... platinum is just soooo expensive.

Aww thats a shame about the makeup bag... im thinking i might not get it now.... i might just wait and see how much it is in HKG before i fork out the cash....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Yep, mine is the tight one. I wanted the tube skirt but it was too long and waist band massive. Size 6-16.. Yeah right!_

 
LOL.. my friend recommended me a cardi and it was massive too.  I love how SA bunches up your dress and put in a bag, instead of folding it nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohh Carina, that is so sweet that your fiance got the ring that you wanted since you were 12!  Wow.. Oh man.. I don't even remember what I wanted back then.. Probably a puppy lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 24, 2010)

^^ Haha I saw an advertisement for it in a Vogue magazine and I ripped it out and have kept it to this day


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww how sweet Carina! You reminded me of Charlotte in Sex in the City.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Thanks Sal! How come you didnt tell us about this fantastic news missy!?!?!?!_

 
ha ha I think I bored my IRL friends so much I didn't want to subject you guys to the same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your ring is lovely, definitely a classic but the thicker band gives it a modern touch.. your fiance has good taste! Did he make an elaborate proposal?

Nat I'm thinking of getting some of the tween-age metalicus stuff.. they've got a cute cardie in that range that would probably fit and just looks like a smaller version of the ladies.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

Carina, I love your ring, but did I tell you I WUV your nail polish? That totally matches your bling bling lol. 

Good idea Sal. What size do you usually wear, if you don't mind me asking?  I am not into Metalicus, but then I went to their Winter range fashion parade and the new stuff looked really good. *drastically cutting down my MAC list*


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm size 8, 1.63 m tall so a lot of their stuff was too long. I noticed when I took my singlet dress off last night it had stretched heaps and was kind of bunchy.. If you want something cute look at 'a day in Heidi' dress, it has tiny horizontal stripes but is uber flattering.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

^^LOL You are my size and height!!  I am an Alannah Hill kinda girl, so Metalicus stuff still look weirdo to me


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol I think our taste is similar! I live for alannah, review, pilgrim and anything with a ruffle, ribbon or flower. I'm also a sucker for little cardigans, I've got a drawer full! Next to all that stuff I must admit metalicus looks kind of boring but layered up with colours and accessories it's an easy 'everyday' thing.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Lol I think our taste is similar! I live for alannah, review, pilgrim and anything with a ruffle, ribbon or flower. I'm also a sucker for little cardigans, I've got a drawer full! Next to all that stuff I must admit metalicus looks kind of boring but layered up with colours and accessories it's an easy 'everyday' thing._

 
Yay! All of my clothes have those girly stuff PLUS laces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Now I find them a bit too much for my MUA jobs grr.. But still.. If I had money, I would run to AH store - they are so pretty!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh I can imagine MUA jobs just being black, black and more black! Now that I've left work to go back to school I've toned it down a lot, jeans singlet cardie and strings of beads are my uniform! Pink heels and a ruffled wiggle skirt don't seem appropriate anymore.. Lol!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ha ha I think I bored my IRL friends so much I didn't want to subject you guys to the same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your ring is lovely, definitely a classic but the thicker band gives it a modern touch.. your fiance has good taste! Did he make an elaborate proposal?_

 
Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The proposal wasnt that elaborate but it was very romantic. I wouldnt want it any other way... I'm glad he did it with just the two of us and not the whole family!  You know what us wogs can be like... lol 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Carina, I love your ring, but did I tell you I WUV your nail polish? That totally matches your bling bling lol._

 
Haha yeah I love it too and it was kind of fitting that I was wearing it for the proposal! Its the Lancome one I bought last week! Its called BB Sand... Cost me $39 for one bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but it seems worth it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I wanna haul!! I have been itching to buy something all day! It is killing me


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Oh I can imagine MUA jobs just being black, black and more black! Now that I've left work to go back to school I've toned it down a lot, jeans singlet cardie and strings of beads are my uniform! Pink heels and a ruffled wiggle skirt don't seem appropriate anymore.. Lol!_

 
 Yeah, I have black shirts, but don't want those! Too office type.. so I really need black, black and black. 

Haha Carina, I paid $42 for a Lancome nail polish last year.. It is so pretty though and matches your ring!

Me too!!  I want to buy something too!! It is good that my face is swollen, and I am too embarrassed to go out to a mall lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ Your face is swollen? Did I miss something? Did you have some teeth pulled???


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 26, 2010)

Nat why is your face swollen??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2010)

No, I think my gums infected, so I have GP and Dentist appointments lined up till Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My face is so ugly, I even forgot to put a lippy this morning!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 26, 2010)

sheeeeesh! maybe you should go to emergency?! if you have an absyss they can be dangerous!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ Don't scare me!  My tooth was kinda sore, so I thought the gum was infected from that.  The dentist trip is scary as it is.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I skipped the work on Wednesday to go to shopping, so I think I am getting punished lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 26, 2010)

Is there a big bulge in the gum under the tooth? If yes, then I would go to a doctor today :S

If it is something serious then the quicker it is seen to, the more chance of them saving your tooth! 

I dont want to scare you , but you dont want to look like a pirate I imagine, so better to be safe than sorry


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL thanks Carina. I have GP appointment in an hour!  I need drugs!
Meanwhile.. I am doing some internet shopping. Girl needs some retail therapy, when she feels crap


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ Haha good stuff... I feel bad for scaring you now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But Im honestly worried for you!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2010)

Awww poor Nat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that you are okay. I too am suffering with my stupid ankle. I went to work today thinking it was on the mend but the more I stood up the worse I felt. Another girl asked if I had an Xray and I was like "Nahhh if it was broken I couldn't walk" and she said she broke her wrist in 3 places and could still move it around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! So I freaked out and limped to get the tram home and made a booking for tomorrow to see a doctor and get an xray. I really hope its not fractured or broken! I'm freakin out big time.

And it really really sucks because now I need most of my money to pay for doctors and xrays when all I want to do is splurge on something to lift my spirits.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Carina, you are such a sweetie! 

Aww Bibi, I am feeling ya! I need to see the dentist on Tuesday and that is going to be big bucks!! With that money, I could buy stuff I wanted, plus more. Grr.  Maybe I should do Tom Hanks in Castaway and pull my own tooth lol. 

Hope it is nothing serious Bibi!  If your ankle is not broken, but just strained, I highly recommend acupuncture! It fixed my strained ankle straight away!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 26, 2010)

did you get anti-biotics Nat? Your face will go down in no time!

And Bibi just think.. if it's broken you can get a cool cast and get everyone to write on it! Woot! When I was a kid it was the height of cool to have a cast with signatures.. sad I know.

Geez we are all in the wars around here aren't we? 

I'll add my sickness story.. my doggie got his eyeball punctured by a bitch-face cat on wednesday night.. he's on 2 kinds of tablets, drops and ointment to fix his poor little eye! He even has his own doggie opthamologist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can imagine the $$$ that are getting forked out over here..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, I am about to go and get some antibiotics now!

Oh no.. What kind of dog do you have?  My dog got her two knees replaced, which cost us $2000.. Plus $600 dental work


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 26, 2010)

2 knees replaced!! The poor little pooch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh Sal I hope your pup is ok too, bloody cats claws are shocking!

Nat what did the doc say? Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, I cried my eyes out, when I saw 15 stitches on a little leg.  Thanks Robyn. He said I needed antibiotics, but I will need to see the dentist. Grrr.. I am not looking forward to Tuesday.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 26, 2010)

I think Carina may have been right on the absyss. The anibiotics will help heaps but I'm surprised the doc didn't give you those when he saw you? I hope you're ok I know how much tooth aches etc can make you miserable


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2010)

No, he gave me the antibiotics, but he said it won't solve the problem until I see the dentist.  Somehow my tooth doesn't hurt. And I got to pig out tonight grrr..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 26, 2010)

ha ha yeah I had a toothache a few years ago where my face blew up and the pain went away! Marvelous except for the fat face!

My baby dog is a scruffy schnoodle. He was being a hero and protecting my sweet cat from the advances of the devil-spawn, and was lucky enough to get cut in the side of his eye as opposed to front on which would have been instant $2000 surgery to remove the lense..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  He goes back to the specialist Wednesday to get the all clear so fingers crossed!

What kind of dog do you have to need knee replacement? Was it a genetic issue?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh and a haul for me today from a lovely Canadian Spektrette!

Smoke and Mirrors palette (my first e/s backup!)
Saddle and Brule shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 both!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ha ha yeah I had a toothache a few years ago where my face blew up and the pain went away! Marvelous except for the fat face!_

 
LOL.. my face is tender to touch though? Somehow my lymph nodes are swollen too.. I think I shopped too hard last Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  My baby dog is a scruffy schnoodle. He was being a hero and protecting my sweet cat from the advances of the devil-spawn, and was lucky enough to get cut in the side of his eye as opposed to front on which would have been instant $2000 surgery to remove the lense..   He goes back to the specialist Wednesday to get the all clear so fingers crossed!

What kind of dog do you have to need knee replacement? Was it a genetic issue?  
 
 Oh Schnoodle sounds cute (and yummy)!! Was it bleeding a lot?  Hope his eye is okay..  I have American Cocker Spaniel.  She is 13, but she still thinks she is a puppy!  She tried to chase a freakin magpie and that's when she knocked her knee!  She cried all night in pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A year later, she chased the magpie again and did the other knee. Doh. Wish I could get her to understand she ain't no spring chicken anymore.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 27, 2010)

it didn't bleed but squirted that eyeball fluid! ha ha pretty gross. 

Oh I love cocker spaniels! My ideal dog was a spoodle, but I couldn't find one so had to settle for the schnoodle instead. He was totally adorable as a pup, people used to stop me and fawn all over him! Now he's just kinda cool in a messy teddy bear kind of way.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 27, 2010)

^^ Eyeball fluid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why I am thinking a zombie movie. 

Aww your dog sounds so cute. Cocker spaniel is great, but she sheds like there is no tomorrow. Grr.. I just remembered why I stayed away from black clothes all these time.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww Sal I almost cried when i read about your puppy!!!! Thats terrible.. I hope he feels better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat, Bibi - Hope you ladies feel better soon! Bibi I hope your ankle isnt fractured 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel bad talking about haulage now with everyone going through the wars.... But I still will  hehehehe

Umm over the past few days I have got a couple of gems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stereo Rose MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Thanks to a lovely Specktrette!)
Metal Rock MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gilt By Association MES
Naked l/l
In Synch l/l
Lancome Blush Subtil - Moasaique Tawny
Some lovely pigment samples (Thanks Nat!!)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's a pic of my scruffy puppy





he's looking kinda upset as he's just had his third bath this week.. his tablets are giving him tummy troubles, I keep having to chase him around with toilet paper! Not nice.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haul for me- off ACW BB's velvet plum palette.. saw a FOTD with it and just HAVE to have it!

Crush- 3 NYX palettes and some Ardell lashes.. hoping these are as good as everyone says!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Carina!

Aww Sal, he is gorgeous! It is not fun when your pooch has runny poops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My bestie has become a lippy monster and today we tried 100 different lippies. Okay, I am exaggerating, but it feels like that way and my lips are really sore!

My haulage today:

Giorgio Armani d'Armani lippy in 102
Dior Addict Ultra gloss reflect (my cremesheen lemmings have gone, thanks to these) in 857
Jurlique chamomile shampoo and conditioner
Mario Badescu Glycolic toner


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 28, 2010)

^Ooooo lemme know what you think of the toner Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been using it twice a day religiously for over a year now and have definitively noticed improvements. Lately I've been following it up with a Vitamin E gel.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Bibi,
I have been using the sample for two weeks and it has been great! Probably using it with Glycolic cleanser and Vitamin C serum helped too..  So I ordered 5 products from US and they only cost me AUS$95!  It would have cost me more then $250 if I bought them here..  I just couldn't wait for the toner to arrive (and my skin might start getting cosmetic acnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I went and bought the toner today lol.  Thanks for enabling the toner!  Love it


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 29, 2010)

How'd you go at the dentist today, Nat? EEEEEK!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ Luckily nothing happened. Just Xray (wet my pants for nothing!).  Now I need a root canal though, which would be more painful in my pocket


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Awww crap! A root canal! Thats gonna be painful


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 30, 2010)

It shouldn't hurt unless he hits a nerve, I've had two done and they're really not that bad. Did he mention you'll need to put crowns on after? Mine didn't bother telling me til after he'd finished and I was like whaat?!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

Painful? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I got crowns done a few years ago, but can't remember if I had root canal as well.  With this time, I don't need crown, but I decided to go with my normal dentist (3 month waiting period grr), because I can claim 60% on my health insurance and I also get 10% discount. Still, it would be $500-$600 out of my pocket, but at least it is better than $1715!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^I hope all of you and furry friends feel better soon! Seems like everyone is having bad luck lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did a bit of hauling over the past few days:

Rouge Volupte l/s #9
Gloss Volupte l/g #8
(My counter is right near YSL, I think I'm going to be very poor)
Rose Maiden l/s
Electric Fuschia l/g
MSFN Medium
OPI Mad as a hatter
OPI Absolutely Alice


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Haha and you posted how you didn't like those Rouge Volupte lippies awhile ago!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  #9 is so pretty!

I got a Dressmaker lippy from Pret a Papier collection! It is soooooo pretty!! Thanks Em! <3

Also Claire de Lune e/s  from swap. Yum


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 30, 2010)

I hauled a GHD today $$$.. I'm consoling myself because they are having a $60 off sale and I got a free bag for it.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

Yay GHD!! Da best


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought it was all hype until I used a friend's one the other day.. no drag, instantly straight, I mean REALLY straight not just flat like my old one.. what have I been doing all these years!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah GHD is beautiful.. It straightens, curls tight, curls big..  Love!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL I tried curling the other day.. it was a bit of a fail. Need to get on to youtube and learn how to do it I think!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Took me months to learn how to curl, but once you get the hang of it - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AHHHHHMAZING!



Awww Nat I have never had root canal but I assumed it was painful! lol I'm sorry for scaring you... lol

I hauled a Sally Hansen Nail Art Pen in white today... I'm excited to use it... They are super pricey... Like $13 but if it works well I might get some other colours...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ What can I say Nat, staring at them all day I guess they grew on me LOL. Plus, it was super pretty with the gloss on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my GHD, I'd not be able to function without it! I just curled my hair on the weekend with it


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't wait to break it out tomorrow morning!

I'm really bummed right now. I've been growing my hair for ages, and finally getting to an overall length I want but my front layers are too short.. so I went and got some extensions in the front today, then went to a regular hairdresser to get my colour fixed. She offered a trim so she went around and cut into it all including my new extensions! Even after I gave her explicit instructions to only trim a TINY bit off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that was money wasted..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ What can I say Nat, staring at them all day I guess they grew on me LOL. Plus, it was super pretty with the gloss on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Lmao.. Yeah, you tried some shade and didn't like it, especially for the price of it. You also felt it was a bit drying too, so I said to put gloss on top! I think I brainwashed you


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Yeah the price is definitely offputting.. but I got it for 20% off haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's stick to the you brainwashing me story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sal: I'd definitely go back and complain if I were you, that sounds like really poor service.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2010)

Aw no Sal, sorry to hear about the scissor-happy hairdresser - I'd definitely complain. Maybe they could at least reimburse part of the cost of the extensions or something?

I am HOPELESS at ghd curling my own hair. dunno whether it's because my hair length is uber long or what, but I can't seem to get the right angle to do my own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone know any good youtube tutes? I've gone on a few but haven't had much luck.

Haulage yesterday was a tad boring and kit related - 
SFF NW15, NW20, NW25, NC20 + NC37
Brush Cleaner
Love Nectar l/g
Underage l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

Just went and got some CND Solar oil. Thanks sunnie for recommending this, now my cuticles are finally under control lol


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Sal you don't live too far from me and I have an awesome hairdresser in Taylors Hill if you want to try her next time? She's been my friend since I was 13 and has been doing my hair since her apprentiship and is a really talented gal, you could go see her then we could get coffees afterwards and talk about makeups


----------



## Brie (Mar 31, 2010)

Birthday haul so far, 
The Spring look 3 quad (that's the purple one right??, haha like i need more purples)
Delft paint pot (loving this!)
Vintage Grape Blush 
Imperial Splendour nail varnish
Marc Jacobs Lola ring (ah loves it!!!!)

Oh and mum's present to me is a trip for us to Sydney to go to IMATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 31, 2010)

^ I've actually moved to Chaddy but I'd definitely still catch up for a latte and a MU chat! 

I thought about complaining but geez.. I just feel so bad about it. I can never stand up to hairdressers!


----------



## Brie (Mar 31, 2010)

oh and I forgot to add that the Imperial Splendor nail varnish. Anyone else notice how much better the formula is???


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ I have to agree... I got Malibu Peach and Abalone Shell and they both apply really well.. And they wear so well... I think I went 5 days without a chip! 

Small haulage for me...

Deep Blue Green pigment
Redhead MSF
Maybelline Solour Sensational l/s in Peachy Scene


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 31, 2010)

I have hauled...

Mineralize foundation
brush 130
Lillicent blush thanks to Nat and Ali's proclamations of it's beauty! I love it but my cheeks are a little tacky.. Is that normal?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG, you got the foundation!!! And the brush!! And blush!!! Jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So there goes your $20 voucher!!  How much was #130 here?

Tacky? Maybe you have a little too much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you have a light blush like Tenderling to layer on top?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 31, 2010)

The 130 was $76 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:  but I just had to have it. 

I think she put a bit much on bc it's really light on me. She showed me ladyblush which I loved as well! I think I need that one too..


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL.. so I gather you liked the foundation? You are pretty good though. I tried the foundation and left it all day and then decided to buy it a week after


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 1, 2010)

Sal, just use a smidge of the cream blush; I actually use the 130 brush to buff it in. Could use 188 brush. 

I love combining Nude CCB or Hush CCB as a highlight with Lilicent CB or Ladyblush CB and contouring with Midtone Sepia CCB.

Creams ROCK!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 1, 2010)

I love the foundation! it's exactly what I want. She applied it using a 190 and set it with blot in my oily areas and MSFN in the dry areas. I found it bunched up a bit on my nose when I powdered it later but I should've blotted first.. lucky I had the 130 in my bag and just buffed it back in.. voila!

I think the colours run more neutral in this line as well, the NC30 is a lot less yellow than SFF NC30 which can only be a good thing. It's a bit light for me but the warm weather is ending soon so I'll just layer the bronzer up til then.

Ali, thanks for the recs! I'm going to check out Hush CCB when I go back.. for some reason I've always skipped over the CBs and CCBs whenever I go to MAC. I've been admiring the pretty sheen on my cheekbones all day! And it looks so natural.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 1, 2010)

oh and another haulage was waiting for me at the PO.. my Crush Cosmetics haul!

I got 3 NYX 10 shadow palettes- these are bloody amazing!! gorgeous shades and really nicely pigmented. I did a quick look in the car with only a 224 and the colours showed up easily even with the fluffy brush.

Coastal scents gel liner brush and Ardell falsies in 109 and 124


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 1, 2010)

I've converted from Soft & Gentle to using Hush CCB for highlighting. I found on some people S&G would got almost ashy? Hush is awesome because you get the highlight but it's not prone to going as 'glitterbomb' as S&G and you can really buff it in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've only used 190 and 130 for the mineralised foundation; I think 187 is too big in general. I just use that for buffing down the neck for continuity of colour.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I love the foundation! it's exactly what I want. She applied it using a 190 and set it with blot in my oily areas and MSFN in the dry areas. I found it bunched up a bit on my nose when I powdered it later but I should've blotted first.. lucky I had the 130 in my bag and just buffed it back in.. voila!

I think the colours run more neutral in this line as well, the NC30 is a lot less yellow than SFF NC30 which can only be a good thing. It's a bit light for me but the warm weather is ending soon so I'll just layer the bronzer up til then.

Ali, thanks for the recs! I'm going to check out Hush CCB when I go back.. for some reason I've always skipped over the CBs and CCBs whenever I go to MAC. I've been admiring the pretty sheen on my cheekbones all day! And it looks so natural._

 
 Cool! I am not crazy about blot - it goes cakey on me!  Haha I am not crazy about Hush CCB either..  I did my training with it, but just prefer the powder highlighter over cream type.


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I finally took some photos of my engagement ring 'haulage' (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on my crappy iphone.... The photos dont do it justice! 









_

 
^Wow it's such a pretty ring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Congrats again!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I also got engaged in Feb.. still waiting for the stupid jeweller to make my ring though!_

 
^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Here's a pic of my scruffy puppy





he's looking kinda upset as he's just had his third bath this week.. his tablets are giving him tummy troubles, I keep having to chase him around with toilet paper! Not nice.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope your doggy is doing better now.


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

After what seems like days and days of mid-term stress... I decided I deserved a little haulage and got:

168 brush
108 brush
Lingering brow pencil
Rouge coco in Venise

Then I came home to 2 packages!! 

GMLOL package:

Prim & Proper blush
Summer Rose BPB
Shell Pearl BPB
Frankly Fresh l/g
English Accents l/g 
Birds & Berries e/s

I can't wait for rest of my GMLOL to come! I'm dying to try out Bough Grey e/s, PHP l/g, P&P l/s.  I hate English Accents l/g though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so stupid, I should've known better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((((((( But I'm soooooo in love with Prim & Proper blush, it's so pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2nd package:
So Sweet So Easy c/b
Lavender wind l/g
Rose Maiden l/s
Fresh Salmon l/s 
130 brush


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Cool! I am not crazy about blot - it goes cakey on me!  Haha I am not crazy about Hush CCB either..  I did my training with it, but just prefer the powder highlighter over cream type._

 
Yeah the blot cakes up on me too. I've got it in the loose tub but it's not a favourite at all. I'm not sure how the powder highlighter would go over the CB, does it stick and go patchy?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

I only use CCB and Lilicent, when I want the dewy finish, so I haven't tried to put powder highlighter on top yet. Hush is highlighting enough though - do you need to put more highlight on top?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 1, 2010)

Sunnie! You're back! I have missed your posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and nice haulage! Its a pity you dont like English Accents!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I only use CCB and Lilicent, when I want the dewy finish, so I haven't tried to put powder highlighter on top yet. Hush is highlighting enough though - do you need to put more highlight on top?_

 
Powder blush/highlight over CCB is fine, but I put my setting powder on top before apply the powder blush/highlight because I find that powder on powder blends better than powder on cream.

I often use lilicent and hush, powder (with some form of setting powder - P+P or mineral) and then whack on springsheen over lilicent to get more depth of colour (Nat - don't have cantaloupe on counter so I can't use it - GRRRR!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I've put S&G over hush CCB - it's ok, coz you don't need much S&G at all, but I've gotten gun shy using S&G all together because so many people go ashy with it. I think Hush gives enough highlight on its own to be honest without going overboard, last thing I'd want is blowout on a photograph. eek.

Nice haul, sunniechan!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still sick. poo.


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Sunnie! You're back! I have missed your posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and nice haulage! Its a pity you dont like English Accents!_

 
Awww you are so sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed posting here and hanging out here with all the lovely aussies. 

How you liking your new job btw? Do you work at UNSW campus or is it off campus?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL Ali, my comment was for Sal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, you need to move to the pro store, so you can use Cantaloupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is kinda good that you are sick though, coz you log in here more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think you missed me buwahahahaha


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, I did miss you Nat!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to catch up with you! lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I only use CCB and Lilicent, when I want the dewy finish, so I haven't tried to put powder highlighter on top yet. Hush is highlighting enough though - do you need to put more highlight on top?_

 
oh I haven't tried Hush yet.. I think the lilicent was highlight enough on its own because of the dewy sheen, must see how it photographs. 

My face is all hot and sore today (not from the mineralize, it was all red before the MA put it on) does anyone have any advice for a little allergic reaction? I snuck my sister-in-law's clean and clear wash and karma is burning my face for it..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 1, 2010)

Ali what store do you work at? why did I think you were in Adelaide?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh no Sal!! Ouch!! How about slicing up some cucumber and put them on your face?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 1, 2010)

Poor sal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately I dont have any remedies... Usually when I have an allergic reaction I put a cream like sigmacort on it... :S



Ummm so I just ordered the Konad Gold Set Kit from OCNailArt.com

Thanks so much for the discount code Bibi! I cant wait to get it..  Squeeeee!


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 1, 2010)

Just bought sum art supplies items but in also pretty wxcited bout my lashes #44.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ummm so I just ordered the Konad Gold Set Kit from OCNailArt.com

Thanks so much for the discount code Bibi! I cant wait to get it..  Squeeeee!_

 
You are welcome m'lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just ordered my Art Supplies goodies. I ended up getting all but one of the Pearl Glides and 4 of the Greasepaint sticks. I showed ALOT of restraint because I have a few "real life" expenses and it felt terrible.... just terrible. I need more income


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 2, 2010)

@Sal, try homemade plain yogurt & honey mask, it's very calming and yogurt and honey should help a lot.  I do that when my skin gets very sensitive and it helps a lot.  1-1.5 tps of both yogurt and honey, mix and put it on for 15+minutes.

@Carina. Wow you cool haul! You going to have so much fun when you get the konad stamps!

@3773519  Cool what did you get from art supplies?


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Ali what store do you work at? why did I think you were in Adelaide?_

 
Yup, I work at Adelaide Myer. I saw Nat recently at Pro when I was there training in Melbs the other week.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ Ali, you should tell me when your next trip to the pro store is, so I will make myself available there again


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 3, 2010)

Well this is about as close to a haul as I get nowadays lol... One of our fellow gorgeous specktrettes slipped a lipglass into one of my baby shower presents :-D

I'm pretty sure it was hush hush rose.... I can't remember 100% and it would take me 5mins to roll off the couch to check and that really is waaaay too much effort lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 5, 2010)

^Welcome MrsMay, hope that you and baby are doing well. 

Today I picked up a few Mac goodies >_<

- Lady Danger lipstick - Amazing colour! Can't wait to rock it out.
- Ruby Woo lipstick
- Mineralized SP15 Foundation

I was really tempted to get one of those new mineralized blushes but I'm too poor right now. Soon though..... soon


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 5, 2010)

^^ Yay another person with Mineralized foundation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought a Dior gloss today.. Can't remember what it was. I am exhausted after hanging out with a hyper, 5 yo boy all day.  OMG, kudos to all the mothers out there.  I need a nap!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 5, 2010)

^I just hope I picked the right shade. I tried NW43, NW45 and NC50 and they all looked great in the store. Damn my confused skin!! Can't wait to try this foundation out with my awesome Hakuhodo brush tomorrow.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 5, 2010)

Haha Bibi.. Which shade did you end up buying?  Chameleon you!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 5, 2010)

^I went with the NW45. It looked the most like the MUFE Mat Velvet shade I use which is a near perfect match for me so I figured it was the best choice. I'll let you know if it is utter fail tomorrow >_>


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_@Sal, try homemade plain yogurt & honey mask, it's very calming and yogurt and honey should help a lot.  I do that when my skin gets very sensitive and it helps a lot.  1-1.5 tps of both yogurt and honey, mix and put it on for 15+minutes._

 
ooh this sounds good enough to eat sunnie! I can have a calming mask and a snack at the same time


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 5, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm home sick today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The doctor thinks I might have glandular fever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I got some packages today which cheered me up a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Konad Nail Stamping Kit was already at the post office! It only took 4 days from when I ordered it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a haul from Transdesign was waiting there as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

Orly-Pixy Stix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Orly-Lollipop 
Orly-Cotton Candy 
Orly-Snowcone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Orly-Gumdrop 
Essie - Matte About You 
Orly-Iron Butterfly
CND-Sugar Sparkle 
CND-Guava


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol I hauled today... I bought a pair of maternity jeans, two baby wraps and a teensy weensy furry white hat with ears. 

See, this is why I don't post in this thread any more...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 6, 2010)

lol no post more! (most) Chicks totally dig baby stuff.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ Chicks totally dig baby stuff._

 





 I must be some weird chic! I don't dig baby stuff


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you make me laugh Nat


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 I must be some weird chic! I don't dig baby stuff_

 
not even a cute little fluffy wuffy hat with bunny ears!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_not even a cute little fluffy wuffy hat with bunny ears!_

 
 Nope!!  Maybe a puppy with a cute yittle fluffy wuffy hat.  I think I was a dog in my previous life. I dig puppy stuff, but not baby stuff.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Nope!!  Maybe a puppy with a cute yittle fluffy wuffy hat.  I think I was a dog in my previous life. I dig puppy stuff, but not baby stuff._

 
Lol just imagine the hat and wraps on Sam then!! You could even imagine her wearing matching mittens and bootees if you wish


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 I must be some weird chic! I don't dig baby stuff_

 

^I'm not much of a digger of baby stuff either Nat... and I also dislike dogs and dog stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gotta admit MrsMay that hat sounds super duper cute though >_< Sounds like something I would have worn back in my raver days which really..wasn't that long ago haha.

^I tried out the Mineralized Foundation today Nat and it's Amaaaazzinnnnng! The colour is a perfect match and I only had to touch up once today with blot tissue and powder. Normally I have to do it on the hour. I love the coverage - not too heavy but enough to give you a nice even canvas to work with. Nice work making a kick as foundation Mac scientists! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ausiemacluvrrr* 
_Unfortunately I'm home sick today  The doctor thinks I might have glandular fever_

 

^Oh no Carina that's terrible! I hope that it's nothing serious and that you get well soon. Have fun playing with your new goodies.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks Bibi...

I had a hell of a time trying to get the konad thing to work but now I have it figured out and my nails are all stamped and puuurrrty! lol

Bibi is that the new mineralized foundation in the compact that you got? I'm excited that you didnt have any oil/touch up issues with it! I think I might go and buy it tomorrow


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh no now i want the mineralized foundation toooooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i really wanna start investing in pigments! Do you guys know if they have it at the counters? MAC online doesn't have any at all!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^Bibi is that the new mineralized foundation in the compact that you got? I'm excited that you didnt have any oil/touch up issues with it! I think I might go and buy it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
^Yeah that's the one Carina. I did have to touch up once at lunch time but blot tissue and a bit of powder. I came home this afternoon expecting to look like KFC but was pleasantly surprised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I moisturized this morning I also avoided putting moisturizer on my T-Zone so maybe that helped too..? Next time I get payed I am going to buy Oil Control Lotion and see how that goes underneath. 

It's a gorgeous foundation. I thought it would have a shimmer to it like the other mineral liquid foundation but thank goodness it does not!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 6, 2010)

Carina, did you get a test for glandular fever? Hope the doc is wrong and you don't have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsmay* 
_Lol just imagine the hat and wraps on Sam then!! You could even imagine her wearing matching mittens and bootees if you wish_

 
 Haha Sam is an old, grandma.. That is just so inappropriate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yaaay Bibi.. Spread Mineralized foundation love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am actually sick and tired of reading/hearing that it is not good for oily people. It is not true and I hate to see a lot of oily people get put off by it.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Oh no now i want the mineralized foundation toooooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i really wanna start investing in pigments! Do you guys know if they have it at the counters? MAC online doesn't have any at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^I don't think they stock pigments at Mac counters in Australia. You might have to go to the pro-store.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 6, 2010)

ooooooh. do you know where the PRO stores are in brisbane? Anyone? I tried to google & could not find it!


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Unfortunately I'm home sick today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The doctor  thinks I might have glandular fever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I got some packages today which cheered me up a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope it's not glandular fever, and you get better soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 I must be some weird chic! I don't dig baby stuff_

 
I must be weird, too. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Oh no now i want the mineralized foundation toooooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i really wanna start investing in pigments! Do you guys know if they have it at the counters? MAC online doesn't have any at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Only pro stores carry pigments usually, unless it's out with a collection or something. 

I agree with Nat and Bibi, Mineralized foundation is great! I usually have to blot and powder 3x a day but with these I only have to touch up once or not at all.  The other day I didn't touchup at all and at the end of the day I just had a little sheen on the forehead, which was surprising since I usually get a shiny nose.  I do find that it can slide a bit on my nose when applying with some brushes. The coverage and finish is really nice


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_ooooooh. do you know where the PRO stores are in brisbane? Anyone? I tried to google & could not find it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No pro stores in QLD, only in Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 6, 2010)

deleted - just repeated sunnie


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_No pro stores in QLD, only in Melbourne and Sydney. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah i realised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Upsettinggg! sighs thanks though!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ You can buy samples first.. Then decide if you want to get the full size maybe?  The samples would last you for awhile!!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 6, 2010)

haha yuppp planning to do that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know Cheryl on Specktra is like really known for pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Already PM'ed her!
Thanks guys!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 6, 2010)

Supposedly pigments are coming to counters in the next few months!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Supposedly pigments are coming to counters in the next few months! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
REALLY? GOSH THANK YOU HUN!  excitedddddddddd


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm I must REALLY be oily bc I still have to blot heaps with the mineralized foundation.. but no more than any other foundation! It's definitely good for oily skins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my fiancee's sister hauled today.. she left the little MAC boxes all over the bathroom and I just had to have a look and see what she got. 

She's about a NC15 who wears NW45 studio tech when she goes out (complete with painted on fake tan, she keeps a box of plastic gloves in the bathroom for that purpose).. so anyway she bought NC32.. I just had a little giggle to myself thinking she's probably been worded up by a MA about her foundation abuse so she's made some attempt to look more natural.. lol!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Carina, did you get a test for glandular fever? Hope the doc is wrong and you don't have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Had a blood test yesterday morning.. Hopefully I get the results today. I am back at work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just placed a CP order for some Art Supplies stuff... bahahahaha....I know - I said I wouldnt get anything from that collection! But I'm sick, so I needed to cheer myself up


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 7, 2010)

^^Aww hope you're doing better really soon Carina!

I just placed an order with ACW, ahhhh there's my little fix for the day


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 7, 2010)

My fingers and toes are crossed for you Carina, that its not glandular fever!  

my haulage.. my engagement ring! FINALLY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the beginning of the wedding planning.. blerk.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ Yay!!! PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL not as impressive as yours Carina! I'm going to have a wedding band of channel set diamonds like on the shoulders of the solitaire to bling it up a little.

Have you set a date yet?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't talk such nonsense Sal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is absolutely gorgeous! 


We haven't set a date yet but we know we want it to be in March next year. What about you?

I need to hurry up and book a venue :s time is ticking!! Lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow that is soon!! I wish you calmness and serenity in your planning


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL thanks Mich! We'll need it I'm sure!

I was looking at Feb 2012 but our circumstances have changed and now we're looking at March/April 2011.. and yes you need to get in quick! A family friend booked for March next year two months ago, and just squeezed in!

I'm tossing up between a casual hotel setting, or having it catered in my in-laws garden. I guess if there's no venues free it'll be the backyard! LOL


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 7, 2010)

That ring is beautiful Sal! 

If you want to look at hotels I might be able to help, my hotel function rooms aren't awesome to look at but could be done up really nicely and a friend of mine is the wedding coordinator at the Park Hyatt, veeeeeery nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I must admit I'm prett jealous of you gals with your wedding talk, I think I'm a long way off that still being single and all. Hey Sal does hubby have any cute single friends you could throw my way?? lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww thanks Robyn! I'm more thinking pubs though, you know like an old hotel with loads of character and a nice atmosphere. I think the Hyatt might be out of my price range! LOL..

When it gets closer can I get you to come and do a trial? I'm already thinking of what makeups I want!

And on the single hot man track.. geez, I wish I could help! I was single for ages before I met him and have a LOT of (hilarious) bad date stories.. My theory is that all the nice normal guys are at after work drinks on a Friday afternoon. They go for a few beers at 5pm then scuttle off home by 9.. seriously.

*on a haulage note.. if anyone's interested but CBF cp'ing, ACW has the #130 brush for 35.99 US.. just backed up, I'd be devastated if anything happened to mine.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2010)

Beautiful ring Sal!!  Yaaaay!! Have you thought about places up in the mountains and mornington peninsula? 

Robyn, I am sure there is one for you, just waiting to be found, that's all


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 7, 2010)

Happy to do a trial with ya Sal!! You'll understand all my mental ramblings about how pretty makeups are, the other brides just smile politely and probably think I'm nuts! 

There's a nice older hotel on St Kilda road called the Charsfield, very nice and loads of charecter but I don't know what there rates are like??

Thanks Nat, I'll find him maybe at Friday night drinks like Sal said but first I have to actually be bothered looking


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Wow that is soon!! I wish you calmness and serenity in your planning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks Mich!

Aww Sal you made me nervous just then when you said that you friend just scraped in with a March booking.... :S

I am thinking I would like to do it at the Sebel in the Hunter Valley... Its far enough away from where I live that only the people that really care about me and actually want to be there will come... hahaha... 

I'm going to email them today... 

Oh and Sal, why did you have to tell us about the brushes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got a 129 and 109 from ACW...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Beautiful ring Sal!! Yaaaay!! Have you thought about places up in the mountains and mornington peninsula?_

 
Thanks Nat! Yep I have thought about a mountain wedding.. my fiancee's parents have a house at the base of Mt. Buller. His dad is pushing for it to be held up there, at the house or there are some lovely wineries in the area. My partner and I are wine freaks, we'd just be 'tasting' the whole day.. lol!


   Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Happy to do a trial with ya Sal!! You'll understand all my mental ramblings about how pretty makeups are, the other brides just smile politely and probably think I'm nuts! 

There's a nice older hotel on St Kilda road called the Charsfield, very nice and loads of charecter but I don't know what there rates are like??_

 
Just googled Charsfield.. Ahh gorgeous! I'd love to spend a night or two that place! 

Your brides are probably going wow.. she takes this stuff so seriously! You know someone asked me if I knew what 'apres ski' is the other night. I said 'it's a grey eyeshadow by MAC!'.. ah no.. apparently it has a whole other meaning besides being a MU item! LOL..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_ 
Aww Sal you made me nervous just then when you said that you friend just scraped in with a March booking.... :S

I am thinking I would like to do it at the Sebel in the Hunter Valley... Its far enough away from where I live that only the people that really care about me and actually want to be there will come... hahaha... 

I'm going to email them today... 

Oh and Sal, why did you have to tell us about the brushes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got a 129 and 109 from ACW... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I come from the Hunter originally! Definitely have it there, so pretty! Then let everyone run loose in the vineyards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah that was a little enabling with the 130.. couldn't pass it up though! I paid 70 something for it here..


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks Nat, I'll find him maybe at Friday night drinks like Sal said but first I have to actually be bothered looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Haha Robyn, do you know there is a saying, 'when you stop looking, the love will come to you' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You just need to be receptive lol. 

Hunter Valley sounds fab Carina!! Have you seen Stealing Beauty with Liv Tyler in it?  I can just picture Tuscan country side wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL Sal, I was thinking of more Olinda/Sassafras, but if your fiancee's parents are offering a free venue, then why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can use the money for the cool honeymoon


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ You know someone asked me if I knew what 'apres ski' is the other night. I said 'it's a grey eyeshadow by MAC!'.. ah no.. apparently it has a whole other meaning besides being a MU item! LOL.._

 
Really? What else is it? Funny you mention Apres Ski because I just bought it today from a fellow Specktrette


----------



## tangledrose (Apr 8, 2010)

Went to Kmart today for some cheap prestige mu.

Ended up getting :
Lipconcentrate in Bali
Lipgloss in sleek
Blushing duo
spark e/s
cast iron e/s
cayenne e/s
spearmint e/s

Haven't played with them yet but it was a nice cheap pick me up


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 8, 2010)

Does it count as haulage if I went through my backup/stash drawer and found that I had a MUFE Smoky Lash mascara in there? I didn't think I had any more left but I had one more! Yay!!

Although if I can't find my lash glue sometime tomorrow I may need to drop into my nearest counter and pick some more up before I get ready for the hens night tomorrow night.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL Sal, I was thinking of more Olinda/Sassafras, but if your fiancee's parents are offering a free venue, then why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can use the money for the cool honeymoon_

 
yeah! I totally forgot I get a holiday out of this thing!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Really? What else is it? Funny you mention Apres Ski because I just bought it today from a fellow Specktrette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL.. apre ski is french for 'after skiing'.. generally relating to relaxing by the fire after a tough day on the slopes! Personally I like the MAC version better


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Oh isn't it wonderful I get to learn new thing everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That reminds me, I need to use my apre ski tomorrow.. I think you grabbed that for me from EL warehouse, Sal!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

Its been so long since I posted here about a haul. Don't worry I haven't stopped hauling in the meantime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would be embarrassing though if I would write down all nail polishes I bought since the last time I posted in this lovely thread so I better just write what I got in the last weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday a transdesign order arrived with polishes for me and a friend (me do not likey that Essie polishes are now $8 instead of $4!):
I got
- Essie, Main Squeeze (what a disappointment)
- Color Club, Groove Thang (love!)
- OPI, Nail Envy Matte (wow.. looks so natural on the nails)
- China Glaze, Strawberry Fields (finally!)
- China Glaze, Grape Juice (finally round two!)
- China Glaze, Secret Periwinkle

There is a new line of nail polishes from a german drugstore brand and they have some amazing new polishes in this line. One of them is a very close Chanel Jade dupe. But they haven't gotten a new shipment in two weeks and when I checked today the display was still almost empty. 
I went to my MAC counter for a little cheer me up retail therapy and got the Ever Hip l/s from GMLOL. Gorgeous color!

Three other nail polish hauls (don't laugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) are on their way to me including a few from Zoya's Reverie and Sparkle collections, one Nubar Prism polish and a few Misa polishes.

Because I am now also a nail polish addict I did a stupid thing a few months ago. I was running out of my skincare so I switched to a cheaper one. Won't do that again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It didn't cleanse enough and the moisturizer was too heavy. 
So I decided to make room in my budget for a better skincare and yesterday the mailman brought me:
- Philosophy, Purity Made Simple cleanser (love it so far)
- Mario Badescu, Cucumber Cleansing Lotion (not impressed.. its just water, alcohol and cucumber or just alcohol, alcohol and alcohol? feels like it.)
- Mario Badescu, Aloe Vera moisturizer (feels a bit heavy for the night but great during the day)

Oh and I bought new casters for my work/computer chair but they don't count as a haul, right?


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 8, 2010)

^Welcome >_< Yummy nail polishes! I'm going to haul from Transdesign any day now for the China Glaze "Pool Side" collection and from Ebay the Zoya "Sparkles" collection. Both look so amazing!!

It's a shame that Mario Bedescu isn't working so well for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe give them a while because your skin is still adjusting to them. I'm officially in love with the products I use from MB.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Jeanette!!! Great to see ya back here!
Don't know about Cucumber cleansing lotion, but I got a glycolic foaming cleanser sample and it was fab. The girls working at KIT have no idea though.  They told me to use Glycolic toner once a week, but when I read about it at MB site, it is actually safe to use twice a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Same as all other advice they gave me to me, which were all wrong.   Anyway, I got sidetracked..  I was trying to say welcome back Jeanette and Bibi, I love MB lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Oh I come from the Hunter originally! Definitely have it there, so pretty! Then let everyone run loose in the vineyards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah that was a little enabling with the 130.. couldn't pass it up though! I paid 70 something for it here.._

 
Oh you paid full price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Next time you want something let me know ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have _ways_ of getting things cheaper  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hunter Valley sounds fab Carina!! Have you seen Stealing Beauty with Liv Tyler in it? I can just picture Tuscan country side wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
No I havent seen it Nat but Im going to google it now to get screen shots.. I think Liv Tyler is soooo gorgeous! Oh and I would love a Tuscan country side wedding... We can all dream  lol 


Bibi I want to order more nail polishes too.. But I know I shouldnt..I only just got a package from them the other day... Thats my third Transdesign order now... :S I havent even managed to use all the polishes from the first order I placed! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_


Yesterday a transdesign order arrived with polishes for me and a friend (*me do not likey that Essie polishes are now $8 instead of $4*!):
_

 
This makes me want to cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No more essie for me from Transdesign... What a rip off


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 8, 2010)

I've got English Accents l/g and Birds & Berries e/s! The LoL packaging is so beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also picked up a bottle of glycerol so I could make fake sweat for my photoshoot yesterday. heheh.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Oh you paid full price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!! Next time you want something let me know ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have ways of getting things cheaper _

 
 Haha I think Sal couldn't wait and had to get it here.  Oh boy, don't I understand that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_No I havent seen it Nat but Im going to google it now to get screen shots.. I think Liv Tyler is soooo gorgeous! Oh and I would love a Tuscan country side wedding... We can all dream  lol 
_

 
 Me too, I love Liv Tyler!  What a lucky thing to have her mummy's looks, not dad's


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^Oh isn't it wonderful I get to learn new thing everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That reminds me, I need to use my apre ski tomorrow.. I think you grabbed that for me from EL warehouse, Sal!!_

 

I did! that's how I remember it.. oh how I miss that place..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha I think Sal couldn't wait and had to get it here.  Oh boy, don't I understand that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I get so excited at a MAC counter that all my sense just flies out the window!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 8, 2010)

Well I couldn't be bothered looking for my eyelash glue so my haulage today was a new tube of that lol. 

I also bought two really pretty headbands with beading. One has peacocky kinda colours with lots of purple too, so I might wear that one if I do a purple look tonight.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok I just did a quick scan of all the nail polish sites that I know of and it seems Essie is up to 8USD per bottle everywhere now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They must have upped the price from the manufacturing end... The only places that I know of that still has them cheaper is enailsupply.com (6.95USD per bottle) but their shipping is expensive... and maiandjays on ebay still has their essie polises listed at 6.50USD and you can get the free shipping with 10 bottles or more.... :S

Poooooooooo! I dont want to pay 8USD a bottle! lol


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I did! that's how I remember it.. oh how I miss that place.._

 
 I have a pass to go, but I won't be going there till I have money to spend. I will also have to come up with a BS why they need to give me a pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any idea, Sal? 
 Quote:

  I get so excited at a MAC counter that all my sense just flies out the window!  
 
 Me too!  Now I stopped going there for that reason. 

Haha Carina, you need to ditch Essie!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ But have you seen their new collection coming out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Essie Resort Collection Swatches, Review & Comparisons | All Lacquered Up

I must have them all! lol


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ok I just did a quick scan of all the nail polish sites that I know of and it seems Essie is up to 8USD per bottle everywhere now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^I was just going to write "Stupid Essie I'm not buying any more of their polishes etc.." but then I saw the link you posted lol. I MUST have that green and blue colour omggggah! So delectably delicious looking.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Welcome >_< Yummy nail polishes! I'm going to haul from Transdesign any day now for the China Glaze "Pool Side" collection and from Ebay the Zoya "Sparkles" collection. Both look so amazing!!_

 
The Poolside nail polishes are so much fun! They need more coats than usual but I love them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought Alegra, Charla, Mimi (twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Ivanka from the Sparkles collection and Perrie from the Flash collection (its lavender.. can't resist haha). They haven't been shipped yet but I hope they will be shipped soon. My nails demands sparkles!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_It's a shame that Mario Bedescu isn't working so well for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe give them a while because your skin is still adjusting to them. I'm officially in love with the products I use from MB.
_

 
So far my skin does like the Cucumber cleansing lotion its just that I expected more ingredients. The moisturizer is great though. Which moisturizer would you recommend for the night? It feels kind of weird to apply a moisturizer with SPF for the night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey Jeanette!!! Great to see ya back here!
Don't know about Cucumber cleansing lotion, but I got a glycolic foaming cleanser sample and it was fab. The girls working at KIT have no idea though.  They told me to use Glycolic toner once a week, but when I read about it at MB site, it is actually safe to use twice a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Same as all other advice they gave me to me, which were all wrong.   Anyway, I got sidetracked..  I was trying to say welcome back Jeanette and Bibi, I love MB lol_

 
Hey Nat!
Wow they sure uhm.. know what they are talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Bibi I want to order more nail polishes too.. But I know I shouldnt..I only just got a package from them the other day... Thats my third Transdesign order now... :S *I havent even managed to use all the polishes from the first order I placed! lol*_

 
*I won't admit how many unused nail polishes I have.. I  won't admit how many unused nail polishes I have* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_This makes me want to cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No more essie for me from Transdesign... What a rip off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes it now really is a rip off.
My guess would be that Essie doesn't want the etailers to sell their products below their regular instore retail price. If a polish is really worth it I would pay $8 but not on transdesign because they are very accurate with the worth they write outside of the package. Not good for the customs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Me too, I love Liv Tyler!  What a lucky thing to have her mummy's looks, not dad's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*snicker* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ But have you seen their new collection coming out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Essie Resort Collection Swatches, Review & Comparisons | All Lacquered Up

I must have them all! lol_

 





 I must have them all too!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, these new Essie n/p are gorgeous!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_So far my skin does like the Cucumber cleansing lotion its just that I expected more ingredients. The moisturizer is great though. Which moisturizer would you recommend for the night? It feels kind of weird to apply a moisturizer with SPF for the night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^I don't use Mario for my night cream so I don't have any recommendations from that line. I can vouch for and recommend L'Occitane's Imortelle Very Precious Cream. I've been using it religiously for 3 years now and it is wonderful. It's really rich but does not leave you greasy and in the morning you wake up with super soft, hydrated skin.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2010)

Carina, those nail polishes look yummy!! Doesn't the mint green one look like Peppermint Patti though?

Jeanette, from MB, I use Buttermilk moisturizer, if I need extra moisture. But usually, I use Dior serum (I am all about serum/essence) and MB Vitamin C serum every other day. 

Oh well.. I guess Essie polishes are still cheaper than MAC polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And not much more expensive than my favorite Nubar.  Oh yeah, way cheaper than my absolute favorite Nfu-oh.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you for the recommendations girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I forgot to add the haul from this morning: 1kg fresh strawberries. Fresh strawberries are one of the very few things I like about Spring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I forgot a haul I am beyond excited about from two weeks ago: two of the Barbie loves Stila smudgepots. Little Black Dress and Cobalt Clutch. Love them! Now I only need to get my hands on the purple smudge pot. 

Does anyone of you have the gray smudge pot? It is good?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I was just going to write "Stupid Essie I'm not buying any more of their polishes etc.." but then I saw the link you posted lol. I MUST have that green and blue colour omggggah! So delectably delicious looking. _

 
I know! They look amazing.. Soooo creamy and opaque looking... I will definitely be getting these, even at 8 horrible US dollars a pop... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_The Poolside nail polishes are so much fun! They need more coats than usual but I love them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought Alegra, Charla, *Mimi (twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)* and Ivanka from the Sparkles collection and Perrie from the Flash collection (its lavender.. can't resist haha). They haven't been shipped yet but I hope they will be shipped soon. My nails demands sparkles!_

 
Ohhhh I want Mimi as well! It looks amazing in all the swatches I have seen! I love purple! 

Its a pity Transdesign doesnt stock Zoya... Where do you get your Zoya from Jeanette??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Carina, those nail polishes look yummy!! *Doesn't the mint green one look like Peppermint Patti though?*
Oh well.. I guess Essie polishes are still cheaper than MAC polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And not much more expensive than my favorite Nubar.  Oh yeah, way cheaper than my absolute favorite Nfu-oh._

 
I think Turquoise & Caicos is a lot darker than peppermint patti but i dont actually own that nail polish so I could be wrong - I'm only going from the swatches on all lacquered up...
MAC Sugarsweet – Peppermint Patti & Seasonal Peach | All Lacquered Up


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ohhhh I want Mimi as well! It looks amazing in all the swatches I have seen! I love purple! 

Its a pity Transdesign doesnt stock Zoya... Where do you get your Zoya from Jeanette??_

 
From ebay. It really is a pity that transdesign and the other etailers don't stock Zoya.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ yes it is


----------



## Susanne (Apr 9, 2010)

My latest haulage: Chanel 505 Particuliere n/p. Yay!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ I'm going to try buddy up with some of the clinique girls at work coz they sometimes get EL passes muahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carina, we should do a nailpolish haul together sometime when I save up some money! <3


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My latest haulage: Chanel 505 Particuliere n/p. Yay!!_

 
Oh I luuuurve that nailpolish!

I wore it the other day and my friend told me it looked yuck, so I told her she was ignorant, and that it was Chanel! bahahahahahahah! I think it is gorgeous! lol

I really wanted Mistral from the new range of Chanel n/p but I just saw temptalia's review of them and Mistral doesnt look nearly half as pretty as the swatches on alllacqueredup :S So I think I'll pass now  

I'll save for Essie instead 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_
Carina, we should do a nailpolish haul together sometime when I save up some money! <3_

 
Hmmmm indeed! If we get 42 bottles from Transdesign, shipping is 57USD which isn't that bad, because if you got 4 separate orders of 9 bottles, shipping would be 72USD... hehehe... now to find 21 bottles of polish that we each want.... ;P


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have a pass to go, but I won't be going there till I have money to spend. I will also have to come up with a BS why they need to give me a pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any idea, Sal? _

 

well.. a friend of mine just went in and asked for one. Her husband is a small business owner (not really, he fixes pc's in his spare time) and they gave one to her on the pretense that they are all about building business r/ships or something. 

I'm thinking of emailing EL and asking what businesses they allow guest visits to. So far I know they let Virgin and Optus staff in.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It really is a pity that transdesign and  the other etailers don't stock Zoya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
^C'mon girls lets band together and petition them! I don't see why they dont stock Zoya, maybe its just too expensive for them to get even at a wholesale cost. But stocking it means more money, more business and more happy customers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone chant now, *Zoya*! *Zoya*! *Zoya*!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ yes it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I have seen your question about cuticle care on the nail polish swatch thread.
My favorite products are Dior's Crème Abricot, Burts Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme and Lush's Lemony Flutter.
I am using both the Crème Abricot and the Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme for a while now and I love both. Crème Abricot moisturizes better though.
A few days ago I tried Lush's Lemony Flutter in the store and I can't wait to get my hands on it. My cuticles love it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My latest haulage: Chanel 505 Particuliere n/p. Yay!!_

 
I am glad that you could get your hands on it hun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^C'mon girls lets band together and petition them! I don't see why they dont stock Zoya, maybe its just too expensive for them to get even at a wholesale cost. But stocking it means more money, more business and more happy customers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone chant now, *Zoya*! *Zoya*! *Zoya*! _

 
*Zoya! Zoya! Zoya!* We want *Zoya! Zoya! Zoya!*


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 10, 2010)

Lush haul for me yesterday!

I happened to run out of my studio moisture fix, and dermalogica's special cleansing gel on the same day so was off to find something different. I'm not too sure about Lush really, I don't like fragranced products on my face.

I have combination skin so the SA recommended-

ultra bland cleanser- this is fantastic! gets every speck of makeup off even mascara

coalface soap- not sure about this, seemed rather drying.

imperialis moisturiser- tis ok.

breath of fresh air toner- nothing spesh.

Oh and stopped by Priceline and for some reason checked out the Max Factor stand. They had a gorgeous e/s 'burnt bark' almost an exact dupe of satin taupe but not as shimmery. Super pretty!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 10, 2010)

^I had a mini Lush haul yesterday >_< I got another Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease and American Cream conditioner. Love their hair stuff!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 11, 2010)

ooh i've heard good things about american cream! smells divine


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 11, 2010)

Since a week+ I am loving Lush as well. I am in love with BIG shampoo plus the Jungle conditioner. They both together smell so good! 

I got a larger piece of Jungle after I liked the sample I got. The only thing I don't like is the (luckily) tiny soft part which they have put in the outer part of Jungle. When I use this on my hair it feels too heavy. The solid part of Jungle is pure love though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I don't like are their shower jellies, though. Who invents such things? They are unusable with their slipperiness. I got one from their holiday collection in a Twitter raffle and it smells divine but I can't use it without half of it landing on the floor of my shower.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_What I don't like are their shower jellies, though. Who invents such things? They are unusable with their slipperiness. I got one from their holiday collection in a Twitter raffle and it smells divine but I can't use it without half of it landing on the floor of my shower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^I love the shower jellies >_<! My favorite one is the purple one that smells like violets. I think it's meant to smell like Jasmine but its violets to me... Anyways I understand what you mean by the slipperiness. I used to have issues with mine landing on the floor of my shower and struggling to catch it before it got swept away hahahha, good times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My solution is to grab a blob of it, then smush it real good into the middle of my shower loofah. I use one of those puffy acrylic thingies. Once its smushed in it does not slide back out and you are free to wash without worrying about it sliding away.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I love the shower jellies >_<! My favorite one is the purple one that smells like violets. I think it's meant to smell like Jasmine but its violets to me... Anyways I understand what you mean by the slipperiness. I used to have issues with mine landing on the floor of my shower and struggling to catch it before it got swept away hahahha, good times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My solution is to grab a blob of it, then smush it real good into the middle of my *shower loofah*. I use one of those *puffy acrylic thingies*. Once its smushed in it does not slide back out and you are free to wash without worrying about it sliding away. _

 





 Thank you! 
I have one from The Body Shop but never used it before. I will try this.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 11, 2010)

Went all the way to the city to help out with my bestie's makeup shopping and I bought NUFFIN!  Boo...  The only excitement was hubby bought me a bright pair of pink Nike tracky dacks and Oh yes... I got my eyebrow pencil sharpened by Shu artist.  I need some MU haul!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Went all the way to the city to help out with my bestie's makeup shopping and I bought NUFFIN!  Boo...  The only excitement was hubby bought me a bright pair of pink Nike tracky dacks and Oh yes... I got my eyebrow pencil sharpened by Shu artist.  I need some MU haul!!!!_

 
^Me too Nat! I need to go on a big spending spree. It's been a while. I don't think Art Supplies counts because it's still coming from overseas and I need instant gratification 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Went all the way to the city to help out with my bestie's makeup shopping and I bought NUFFIN! Boo... The only excitement was hubby bought me a bright pair of pink Nike tracky dacks and Oh yes... I got my eyebrow pencil sharpened by Shu artist. I need some MU haul!!!!_

 
lol. Nat, you needed a shu artist to sharpen your eyebrow pencil?? 
Have you got a pencil munching sharpener at home or something?

Not much haulage of late makeup wise... picked up some bargains at target the other day - $17 cardis, $11 pj pant, $10 black sequiny tops for work! etc. woot! I think it seriously ended up being $150 bucks worth of gear (RRP) for $65. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and bought a Berlin city guide book too for $12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Setup the liberty collection stand yesterday arvo (for today); the packaging and patterns are so awesome!  The bags are very cute.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 11, 2010)

Ohh is that coming out today? I better stay away from Myer then, LOL.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep, the packaging alone will lure even the most self-controlled shoppers! lol
It's so pretty!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





I have seen your question about cuticle care on the nail polish swatch thread.
My favorite products are Dior's Crème Abricot, Burts Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme and Lush's Lemony Flutter.
I am using both the Crème Abricot and the Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme for a while now and I love both. Crème Abricot moisturizes better though.
A few days ago I tried Lush's Lemony Flutter in the store and I can't wait to get my hands on it. My cuticles love it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Jeanette! I will try and track down some Lemony Flutter today.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yep, the packaging alone will lure even the most self-controlled shoppers! lol
It's so pretty!_

 
It's absolutely gorgeous! 

I ended up asking Mum to get me some stuff in Hong Kong that I didnt want to pay full price for... It is on its way to me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naked l/l
In Synch l/l
Viva Glam Cyndi
Viva Glam Gaga
Frankly Fresh l/g
GMLOL Medium Makeup Bag
Backup of Everhip l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Me too Nat! I need to go on a big spending spree. It's been a while. I don't think Art Supplies counts because it's still coming from overseas and *I need instant gratification*





._

 
  That's right!!  That is what I need right now too!!  Even though I paid for them, all my CP stuff don't feel like haulage to me.  Not yet anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_lol. Nat, you needed a shu artist to sharpen your eyebrow pencil?? 
Have you got a pencil munching sharpener at home or something?_

 
Yup, it is in a special shape, so you need to take it to the artist and they sharpen it for you. The best pencil ever and it gets the special treatment. 

I am over Give me Liberty.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 12, 2010)

^^ Haha you grouch Nat!   

I'm kinda over it too though... I'm really looking forward to the summer collections now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In particular, Alice & Olivia! I'm dying to see those new pigments


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Haha you grouch Nat!   

I'm kinda over it too though... I'm really looking forward to the summer collections now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In particular, Alice & Olivia! I'm dying to see those new pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe.. Yes Carina, grouch Nat is back! You should be used to grouch me by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I don't know.. All the things I got from the recent collections have been bleh.   I am going to stick with the perm stuff for awhile, but then I pretty much have everything from the perm stuff, so please excuse me, I am going to have an affair with other brands for awhile. How is Lancome treating you Carina? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Their melony, orange lippies look pretty.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 12, 2010)

^^ Haha you arent even a grouch  I was just playin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am totally going to have an affair with MUFE soon I think  I want sooo many of their eyeshadows... 

hahaha I have been avoiding all counters for the past couple of weeks Nat so neither Lancome, Estee Lauder, Shu, Chanel or Dior can tempt me with their evilness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im totally loving my PopnCheeks blush though.. its makes me glow! Pity my skin is so crap at the moment.. friggen hormones :S

I'm still losing sleep over those Dior lipglosses you showed us in the other thread Nat...


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh yeah.. Talking about MUFE..  If I get to visit Vancouver this year, I am so visiting their Boutique store!! 

Carina, I know you have been raving about the Lancome blush.. I don't believe how good it is, until I need to see your FOTD with it! Pretty please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah.. Those Dior glosses.. I went and tried 6 of them and they didn't show on me, thanks to my pigmented lips. Grrr..  I hate my pigmented lips!  So I only bought 1.  Could have bought more


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yep, the packaging alone will lure even the most self-controlled shoppers! lol
It's so pretty!_

 
Hmmm I might need to waddle in there and test out that theory


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh yeah.. Talking about MUFE.. If I get to visit Vancouver this year, I am so visiting their Boutique store!! 

Carina, I know you have been raving about the Lancome blush.. I don't believe how good it is, until I need to see your FOTD with it! Pretty please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh yeah.. Those Dior glosses.. I went and tried 6 of them and they didn't show on me, thanks to my pigmented lips. Grrr.. I hate my pigmented lips! So I only bought 1. Could have bought more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no, dont tell me that! I have really really pigmented lips.... Maybe if I use my Naked l/l underneath it will be ok???? I looove that lipliner! I got 2 backups  lol

Can I just take a photo of my cheek?!?!?! bahahahahahaha


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hmmm I might need to waddle in there and test out that theory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahah - last time you came out with a video game! I'm in there tomorrow lunchtime if ya wanna say hi.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Nat & Carina, have you guys tried the MUFE blush creme? I've heard it dispenses a crapload of product with one pump (kinda like how the foundations do.. GRR).

Ps. Nat - you're always grouchy. and cheating on mac with other brands. 
BAHAHAHAAAA.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 12, 2010)

I just went to the MAC counter because my MA called & told me Liberty of london is out today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & she tried some stuff on me but i did a CP for this collection from the US! HAHA I didn't get any e/s though & when she tried it on me today i loved it! I bought Birds & berries, from the too fabulous collection i got over indulgence cremesheen & Rubenesque paint pot!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Oh no, dont tell me that! I have really really pigmented lips.... Maybe if I use my Naked l/l underneath it will be ok???? I looove that lipliner! I got 2 backups  lol

Can I just take a photo of my cheek?!?!?! bahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yeah, all those pretty nude shades won't show up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm..  I might bring my Naked liner as well..  Carina, you don't need to worry about running out of Naked l/l.  MUFE has lip concealer liner and it works better than Naked. 

Ali, you mean HD blush?  I have one coming..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Nat & Carina, have you guys tried the MUFE blush creme? I've heard it dispenses a crapload of product with one pump (kinda like how the foundations do.. GRR)._

 
Nah I havent Ali, but I want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might try and convince my mum to get some for me in HKG before she comes back next time.. I'll let you guys know if I do, and you can place an order  HKG prices are wayyyy cheaper than here (they are pretty much on par with USA) and then I get 10% discount cos I'm a MUA... Mum has my discount card in honkers 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, all those pretty nude shades won't show up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm..  I might bring my Naked liner as well..  Carina, you don't need to worry about running out of Naked l/l.  *MUFE has lip concealer liner and it works better than Naked*. 

Ali, you mean HD blush?  I have one coming.._

 

Awwww really? Damn, wish I would have known that before I bought 2 backups.. lol.. Oh well maybe I can sell them and get the MUFE one .... 

You will have to let me know what you think of the blush Nat...



Mannnnnnn I just saw that Sephora is having a sale and heaps of girls are offering CP's for stuff... I wanna get some brushes and other stuff... But I really shouldnt!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 13, 2010)

^Ahhhh Sephora!! I want some skincare and MUFE HD Blushes but I know I shouldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dunno if that will stop me though, payday is only a day away and I've got the spending urge BIG TIME.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Awwww really? Damn, wish I would have known that before I bought 2 backups.. lol.. Oh well maybe I can sell them and get the MUFE one .... 

You will have to let me know what you think of the blush Nat...



Mannnnnnn I just saw that Sephora is having a sale and heaps of girls are offering CP's for stuff... I wanna get some brushes and other stuff... But I really shouldnt!_

 
 Yeah it works better because it has two ends (with different shades), and the shades are more neutral too. 

No problem. I have been reading such good reviews about those HD blushes.  Since I have freckles, I am not so crazy about creme blushes, but we will see, if this would create a miracle for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_Ahhhh Sephora!! I want some skincare and MUFE HD Blushes but I know I shouldn't  Dunno if that will stop me though, payday is only a day away and I've got the spending urge BIG TIME._

 
 Haha.. go for it Bibi, you know you want to!!  I was good and only ordered two things. Anyone wants Urban Decay stuff? They have 35% off sale now..


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 14, 2010)

^Art Supplies arrived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

Undercurrent
Greengrease
Industrial
Zinc Zone
Petrol Blue
Blackline
Designer Purple
Slickblack
Dirty

So excited to play with them


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sephora is having a sale!!! Why didn't I realise this??!!! Dam!! I need stuffs!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Art Supplies arrived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

Undercurrent
Greengrease
Industrial
Zinc Zone
Petrol Blue
Blackline
Designer Purple
Slickblack
Dirty

So excited to play with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow..  Robyn was right!! Bibi is greasepaint stick queen!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

Its all Nat's fault... I went to DJ's and came out with 3 Dior Addict Ultra Glosses.... 

Oh my gooodaaanesssss! They are so puuuurtyyyyyy!

I got:

#576 Sari Pink
#216 Lace Beige
#436 Apricot Cloche






The picture doesnt do them justice!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I like that pink one. Was it a Flash?? Btw how much are they? I am probably going to get a couple today before work lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ Nah Sari Pink and Apricot Cloche are "Pearls" and the other is a "Glow"..

They are NOT cheap... $49.... My credit card is crying again.. .But with 10% off it isnt soooo bad  It worked out to $44.10 each.... A bit more than a full price dazzleglass but WAY better in my opinion...


Ohhh and I forgot to mention, I dont know how they do it, because they dont tingle, but they make my lips look MASSIVE!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2010)

Way to go Carina!!  I am looking at your pics and thinking.. hmm.. Do I have 576?  I think I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  #216 and #436 are so popular though!  Are those pearl ones show up on your lips okay?  Yeah, I agree.. they are better than Dazzleglass and way better than Cremesheen!  Plus I have a thing about Dior packaging..  I even saved the cardboard packaging lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 15, 2010)

Woohoo I get 20% off today! I am looking at getting a pink "flash" and some other "pearl". I think I always buy way too bright lipglosses and then don't wear them!

^^BTW did you get your free gift??


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Way to go Carina!! I am looking at your pics and thinking.. hmm.. Do I have 576? I think I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #216 and #436 are so popular though! Are those pearl ones show up on your lips okay? Yeah, I agree.. they are better than Dazzleglass and way better than Cremesheen! Plus I have a thing about Dior packaging.. I even saved the cardboard packaging lol_

 
they arent super opaque but they show up really nicely! I was so surprised! I think I will go back and get some more next pay day   lol

hahah i think i will save the packaging too! its gorgeous!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Woohoo I get 20% off today! I am looking at getting a pink "flash" and some other "pearl". I think I always buy way too bright lipglosses and then don't wear them!_

 
awww hating you right now for 20% discount  i should have ditched my friend  

i never buy bright lipglosses but these looked sooo good on that i had to!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 15, 2010)

Yep got my free gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My MAC makeup bag was about to die so I have a new one now.. Yay!


Edit: OH MY GAWWWD IT COMES WITH A MINI DIORSHOW BLACKOUT! Im in heaven.. lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ That's why I want two!! My parents got me a J'adore perfume when they went away in Feb but it comes with a MINI one. I so want.

Also YSL is having a special offer with their perfume "Elle", if you get the 90ml EDP or EDT you get a choice of a free gift, either the body lotion, the purse spray pack or some re-energising spray thing. I want that too hahaha!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2010)

Ahhh now I want some pearl ones! Thanks for enabling back Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is one of mine.. Very Bling bling, but so pretty! #732





And excuse my lips.. Grr.. my upper lip looks like it got a bee sting!





Lastly.. My favorite Shu brow pencil, which was specially sharpened by the Shu artist.  Free of charge, but I love how a brow pencil gets a special treatment.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 15, 2010)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that pencil looks sooooo.... professional.... it looks like a crayon you would draw with... i luuuuurve makeup that looks like that... reminds me that makeup is an art at the end of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that l/g a "flash" colour??? it is so sparkly!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that pencil looks sooooo.... professional.... it looks like a crayon you would draw with... i luuuuurve makeup that looks like that... reminds me that makeup is an art at the end of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that l/g a "flash" colour??? it is so sparkly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I agree! I just love it, because no other brands really do that stuff.. Like how hairdressers take their scissors to get sharpened, I like having my MU tool serviced as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a flash colour. I went and tried the pearl colours and came home with this.. The sparkles got to me and I am not a sparkle person!  So the point is I do need the pearl one


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 15, 2010)

Love the look of your brow pencil Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fab haul Bibi! I only ordered Undercurrent via CP andI hope the mail will be fast!

Yesterday two packages were waiting for me when I came home.
One with Gold Mode p/g and Smoke & Diamonds e/s and a nail polish order which only took 5 days to arrive from the US. The order I made two weeks earlier from the same seller hasn't arrived yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh my.. if you love purple and sparkles.. you need Zoya's Mimi! I am a bit disappointed with Zoya's Perri though. It is less lavender IRL. It is still a lavender creme but pretty warm. Ivanka and Charla are gorgeous as well. Alegra is the last polish I got from the Sparkle collection. It is very pretty too.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow..  Robyn was right!! Bibi is greasepaint stick queen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Ladies the new grease paints are so amazing. They go on so smoothly, no dragging like the older ones and most importantly no ungodly stench of burning crayons. I'm tempted to get the ones I skipped out on because I already had the D-Squared ones... 

And the pearl glides are looovveee! Mac needs to make all of these permanent already. They go on like liquid, so easy and such rich pigmentation. You gotta get at least 1.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yesterday two packages were waiting for me when I came home.

One with Gold Mode p/g and Smoke & Diamonds e/s and a nail polish order which only took 5 days to arrive from the US. The order I made two weeks earlier from the same seller hasn't arrived yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Where did you order the polishes from??


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2010)

Those lip glosses look hawt Carina!! I'm not much of a lip gloss wearer, I generally always wear lippie cos I hate when my hair gets stuck to my lips if I'm wearing gloss plus it doesn't last as long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but those Dior ones look so pretty.

I got a little package yesterday from a fellow specktrette

Omega e/s
Mystery e/s
Apres Ski e/s

Love them all and I am so in need of mattes! Apres Ski does remind me a little of Copperplate e/s though.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Where did you order the polishes from?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
r93 on ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't stop staring at Mimi.. help!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ After your ravings about Mimi I bought it off ebay  hehehe I'm so excited to get it ...

And I took your advice Jeanette and went and got Lemony Flutter from Lush this morning before work.... I put some on straight away and my cuticles already look a thousand times better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for your rec's!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 16, 2010)

Just got Lucky Green e/s and prepped for glamour e/s from ACW for $12.99USD each!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ After your ravings about Mimi I bought it off ebay  hehehe I'm so excited to get it ..._

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_And I took your advice Jeanette and went and got Lemony Flutter from Lush this morning before work.... I put some on straight away and my cuticles already look a thousand times better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for your rec's!_

 
You are very welcome! I am glad that Lemony Flutter works great on you, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Just got Lucky Green e/s and prepped for glamour e/s from ACW for $12.99USD each! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Just got Lucky Green e/s and prepped for glamour e/s from ACW for $12.99USD each! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wish I knew! Could've asked you to order me that brush


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 16, 2010)

^Anyone doing a Sephora haul?? Wanna split shipping?? PM if interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm dying to get some things! Ahhhhhhh why are things so pretty?!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 16, 2010)

^^Yes! But I dont even know where to start


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 16, 2010)

Actually scrap that... I think I just decided right then and there to stop buying makeup!  I seriously have spent wayyyy too much money in the past year and I need to go on a no-buy for like 6 months.... 

Ok thats kinda drastic, but I do really need to stop  Maybe I should do like Robyn said and leave the forums for a bit


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2010)

Haha Carina, I went away from the forum and still continue to buy makeups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 16, 2010)

^I can't resist the power of the HD Blushes and I need to get some of those Dior Glosses. Most importantly though I want a good eye cream. Gonna finalize my list at work today and order tonight.

^And don't go Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would be tragic! Maybe just give yourself a budget instead?? So that way you get a little something to keep you going from time to time. Think of it as makeup methadone!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeh I think you are right Nat, I would probably still buy stuff 

Its ok Bibi, after sleeping on it, I realised I cant leave.. hahahaha.. I'm hooked to this forum more than I am hooked on buying makeup I think 

And yes thats exactly what I am going to do.. A BUDGET! Scary words for me   I saw AudreyNicole talking about this in another thread.... She has a 4 item limit (I'm only going to have a 3 item limit) and if she doesnt buy anything from a few collections, those items accrue and she can then buy more from a certain collection.. I think it is a good policy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far I think I am sticking to it..... I only got 3 GPS from Art Supplies and two things from Prepped for Glamour.... So now I can get 4 things from Pret a Papier or, shock horror, nothing at allllll, and accrue the items for To the Beach  And B2M lipsticks dont count 

Annnnnnnnd I'm not buying ANYTHING from other brands.... And I am staying away from Ebay, Transdesign, OCNailArt and ACW.... lol (well except for the orders that are on their way to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Oh and I love "makeup methadone"... lol.... I'm going to find a way to add that to my signature


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 16, 2010)

haha thanks aussiemacluvrrr, sound like something i should do too! HAHA my makeup is only for my own use (i know alot of ppl here are makeup artist & that gives them more reason to own so much!) i don't have any reason & i will have problem using everything upp! HAHA esp blushes! gawd my weakness! but yupp 3 items/collection sounds goood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't get anything from Art supplies (though when i see them Myers that might change my mind altogether!) I really want the some stuff from the Trip collection! mmmh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh & NYX is gonna have a bundle of joy sale soon. (maybe i should not have said that! haha) HOW AM I EVER GONNA SAVE $$! hahahhaha


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2010)

Way to go Carina! I know you can do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really, you just need to get sick of MAC collections like me and feel bleh about everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Once I get a couple more stuff from Dior, a couple more stuff from Pret a pap, I think I am done. I have so many things coming on the way - hopefully these will stop my lemmings!  I still need to get lots of black clothes and shoessssss!!

BTW vintageroses, you won't be able to check Art Supplies at Myer - it is Online exclusive.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 16, 2010)

Carina I'm with you on the budget thing.. my hauls are tiny now that I'm not really working any more.. and they're generally from ACW or the bargain bin.

Just keep thinking of your WEDDING! when you get an urge go on houseofbrides or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Teeny haul from me-
15 palette from Pro

ACW- Deelight cremesheen glass oh love!! MLBB 
backup 130 brush
shygirl cremesheen. not loving this- sits on top of my lips and looks patchy! ick.


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 17, 2010)

i havent hauled in aggggggggggggggggggesss becuase of the wedding as soon as i had to decide between the dress i wanted and more makeup the choice was easy but as soon as teh wedding has been (Only 15 more days!) than it will be back to my mac addicted ways!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 17, 2010)

15 days! Ooh how exciting!

You'll have to post a FOTD


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 18, 2010)

Little haul from the other day:

YSL Elle EDT
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in #686 and #157


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Way to go Carina! I know you can do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really, you just need to get sick of MAC collections like me and feel bleh about everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Once I get a couple more stuff from Dior, a couple more stuff from Pret a pap, I think I am done. I have so many things coming on the way - hopefully these will stop my lemmings!  I still need to get lots of black clothes and shoessssss!!

BTW vintageroses, you won't be able to check Art Supplies at Myer - it is Online exclusive._

 
HAHA okays that's okays i just won't buy anything then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas my friends & i are getting some stuff from the US next week & Art Supplies didn't really tempt me! I want neutral eyes from Trip!


----------



## Momolovesmac (Apr 18, 2010)

vintageroses : you mean NYX sale online or in Aussie?


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Momolovesmac* 

 
_vintageroses : you mean NYX sale online or in Aussie?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's online hun! It's the NYX Bundle of Joy sale, up to 80% off. that's all the email says.HAHA. It's on the 22nd, i'm so gonna check it out


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 20, 2010)

First package arrived from previous hauling madness:

From ACW - MAC 109 and 129 brush... The 129 is soooo freakin scratchy... Is that normal?


And I went to DJ's today to get my wedding planner book and I kinda was naughty and bought Blue India nail polish... I have been lemming it hard after seeing Jeanette's swatches :s

Ohhhhh and I forgot to say... I asked the MA when Pret a Papier is coming out here and she said "WHAT?????" and I said "P-R-E-TTTTTT   A    P-A-P-I-E-RRRRRRR" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and she says "Oh you mean Prep For Colour??" and then I gave her a look, and she blushed big time, and said "I'm so sorry I have no idea what collection you are talking about"


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 20, 2010)

Argh Carina, I hate it when that happens. I get a little embarassed and wonder if they think I'm some sort of MAC addicted nutcase!

I took some pots to B2M once and the MA marvelled at how clean they were. I told her I depotted them and she just looked at me in disbelief.. like why would you want to go to all that trouble! THAT was weird.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ Haha what an idiot. She didn't even know they are pressed into pans before being put in the moulded plastic!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I emailed mac and complained to them. Haha. I don't care if I sound like a crazy obsessed person... Because in all honesty I am a crazy obsessed person


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 20, 2010)

I think she just figured they stay in the pot! You'd think that if you were working for MAC you'd have even a little bit of interest in the brand and upcoming collections.

My GMLOL stuff arrived today! Birds and Berries and Shell Pearl BP. I'm so glad I didn't buy these for the packaging, the print is kind of creepy! LOL


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ Oh and what's this wedding planner book?


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_From ACW - MAC 109 and 129 brush... The 129 is soooo freakin scratchy... Is that normal? 

"P-R-E-TTTTTT   A    P-A-P-I-E-RRRRRRR"_

 

^That sucks! I have the 116 blush brush and it's scratchy too. It feels like tree bark on my skin. Some of the hairs feel like pin points and hurt me when I apply blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I got my Hakuhodo though, I don't use that evil thing anymore!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_"P-R-E-TTTTTT   A    P-A-P-I-E-RRRRRRR"_

 
^LOL.. That entire scene is playing out in my head and its hilarious. I find that a lot of Mac staff I talk to don't know much about upcoming collections. They need to get on Specktra


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2010)

Omg haha. THEY SHOULD EMPLOY MEEEEEEEEE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had free haulage today from EA training! We turn 100 this year and in May we have a lovely red lipstick coming out in classic gold packaging and a big candle in a porcelain pot, so they gave us those as a gift <3


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_And I went to DJ's today to get my wedding planner book and I kinda was naughty and bought Blue India nail polish... I have been lemming it hard after seeing Jeanette's swatches :s_

 





 Oops! I am so sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ohhhhh and I forgot to say... I asked the MA when Pret a Papier is coming out here and she said "WHAT?????" and I said "P-R-E-TTTTTT   A    P-A-P-I-E-RRRRRRR" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and she says "Oh you mean Prep For Colour??" and then I gave her a look, and she blushed big time, and said "I'm so sorry I have no idea what collection you are talking about" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





When I was midtown yesterday I was at the Pro store to check if they still have the d/c Rocker nail polish but they didn't. 
To cheer me up I bought Black Line Pearlglide Intense Liner and VG Cyndi. Love them both.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ Oh and what's this wedding planner book?_

 
Its this gorgeous book from DJ's.... It was expensive... $55... But it is just beautiful and you can put everything in it.... And I also got the "My Wedding" folder from Kikki K to put stuff into as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's soooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The planner is from the book/stationary section of DJ's and its by K Two Products... It has a cream cover and a gold decorative heart on the cover... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^That sucks! I have the 116 blush brush and it's scratchy too. It feels like tree bark on my skin. Some of the hairs feel like pin points and hurt me when I apply blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I got my Hakuhodo though, I don't use that evil thing anymore!_

 
Dont tempt me Bibi! I am on a makeup shopping budget remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^LOL.. That entire scene is playing out in my head and its hilarious. I find that a lot of Mac staff I talk to don't know much about upcoming collections. They need to get on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahahahaha I know... When I think about it again I laugh myself silly... I almost wrote down the URL for Specktra and told her to get on there asap! She was absolutely stunning though so I was kinda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at her.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Omg haha. THEY SHOULD EMPLOY MEEEEEEEEE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had free haulage today from EA training! We turn 100 this year and in May we have a lovely red lipstick coming out in classic gold packaging and a big candle in a porcelain pot, so they gave us those as a gift <3_

 
Ohhhhh lucky girl! I wish I worked at a makeup counter still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I luuuurved the freebies!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Oops! I am so sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





When I was midtown yesterday I was at the Pro store to check if they still have the d/c Rocker nail polish but they didn't. 
To cheer me up I bought Black Line Pearlglide Intense Liner and VG Cyndi. Love them both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha thats ok Jeanette! I adore the colour, and dont have anything like it in my collection so it was a worthwhile purchase! 

I have VG Cyndi on the way to me! I cant wait to get my paws on it


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Dont tempt me Bibi! I am on a makeup shopping budget remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 














 I can't help it Carina! I'm at least 46% pure evil.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ Hahahaha 46%.. You are hilarious Bibi


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 22, 2010)

Funny haul today.... I bought a Moleskine notebook to use as a "lemmings" book  I am always jotting down things I want on post it notes and then I shove them in my bag and I end up with a million in there after a week.. So now I have a book that I can write it all into...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 22, 2010)

cute! I wouldn't dare try that cos I'd just want to fill it all up! lol


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 22, 2010)

^Ooooo good idea Carina. I bought a three pack of moleskins around 3 years ago thinking I was going to have tons of intelligent and awesome thoughts to jot down but they are still untouched, doh! Might has well start me a lemming book too lol!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 22, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 glad you are going to get some use out of them Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know you want to do it Sal! lol Dont resist! 

P.S Just ordered all four Essie Resort Collection n/p from Transdesign


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 22, 2010)

^Damn it I just placed an order last week and struggled to get 9 bottles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If only Essie was up there then!! *pout*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 22, 2010)

Just buy them from eBay from a seller who has reasonable shipping fees? They are cheaper on eBay anyway I think...

I struggled to get 9 bottles as well. Wish I would have known because we could have split the order.... I think I'm going to do pre-alerts on here for my purchases from now on... Lol just in case someone wants to go in with me.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 22, 2010)

^Another great idear Cariner! >_<


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 22, 2010)

^^ Lol why thanks Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soooo you wanna place another transdesign order??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Some packages were waiting for me this afternoon - from previous hauling madness as well 





Zoya Mimi
Zoya Nidhi
MAC 168 Brush
MAC 219 Brush
MAC 217 Brush
MAC 150 Brush
MAC 116 Brush
MAC 272 Brush
MAC 188 Brush
Prepped for Glamour e/s
Lucky Green e/s






OCNailArt Haul 
M73           
M57        
M81        
M76       
M79     
M71     
M64          
M65                       
Two Sided Stamper/Scraper


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome haullllll  i went to Myers & bought 2 perfume! Vera Wang - Princess & Dolce & Gabbana - rose the one. AHH love both scents. 

Myers (in brisbane at least) is having an offer, 30% off 2nd perfume! yayyyys


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 22, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your haul Carina!

Todays little haul: three nail polishes from a new Essence (german drugstore brand) LE. 
One of them is a lavender creme.. another lavender creme. Soon I will have 20 lavender creme nail polishes.. or do I already have 20 lavender creme nail polishes? Someone has to stop me! >.<


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 22, 2010)

^ haha you're so cute! i love lavender nail polish too! they flatter almost every skin tone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm jealous of all your MAC brushes Carina!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 22, 2010)

^^ You should get some from All Cosmetics Wholesale! Thats where I got them from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super cheap! And they have a fair few in stock at the moment ...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2010)

I found that little nail stand sunnie was talking about and got my first Konad stuff! I think I'll be too unco to get very far with it though, lol! I got the stamper and scraper and 2 little plates.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I found that little nail stand sunnie was talking about and got my first Konad stuff! I think I'll be too unco to get very far with it though, lol! I got the stamper and scraper and 2 little plates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have fun with your new Konad stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Todays tiny haul: MAC's Rocker nail polish (before its gone)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2010)

^^ Thanks! It's not working for me at all unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does it require special nailpolish? I've tried a few OPI's and it's just not working at all.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep they do Mich... but here is a list of other brands of polish that work

Polish  Sasse's 'nad Stamping Stampede

If I were you I'd go get the Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear if you dont want to get proper konad polishes.. They are really thick and only $6.95.. And they have a flat black and flat white which is really good for konad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and the silver "Celeb City" is really gorgeous


----------



## keeks87 (Apr 24, 2010)

I had a mini haul today at Mac and Grove!
from mac I got Painterly and Cranberry.

And I got a few NYX eyeshadows.

I've been having so much fun playing around with them tonight!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2010)

^^ I think one of my image plates is a dud. It didn't have a plastic 'covering' stuck over it like the other one and the polish just moves away when i scrape over it.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks hun (aussiemacluvrr)!  Will check them out for brushes!

I bought a ballet flat from country road today! really excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't plan to get it but was accompanying my friend to check out something she wanted at CR. i lovee it! & i have huge feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 size 42, so getting shoes is always so hard!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ I think one of my image plates is a dud. It didn't have a plastic 'covering' stuck over it like the other one and the polish just moves away when i scrape over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





In contrast to Fauxnad image plates Konad image plates usually never have a plastic foil stuck over them.

The nail polish you were using could be too thin/not opaque enough. As for regular nail polishes one-coaters usually work great for Konad - especially metallic polishes like the China Glaze Khrome (lurrve them) and Romantiques.

I have the black and white Konad special polish but because they tend to smear when you put a regular top coat over them I now use a very opaque regular black nail polish. But I still need to find a great one-coater white.


Before lunch with my parents I went to the drugstore and got two cheap drugstore-LE lipsticks. I need lipsticks that I can carry around because I don't want to carry my precious MAC lipsticks in my purse. They could get hurt.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 24, 2010)

^I was watching a YouTube video recently where a girl was showing some tips on how to do Konad and she said that if you use the Konad special top coat then it does not smear the pattern that you stamp! I'm going to invest in some


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





In contrast to Fauxnad image plates Konad image plates usually never have a plastic foil stuck over them.

The nail polish you were using could be too thin/not opaque enough. As for regular nail polishes one-coaters usually work great for Konad - especially metallic polishes like the China Glaze Khrome (lurrve them) and Romantiques._

 
^^ Ironically, the one with the plastic covering is the one that worked. I used some polishes from the list Carina mentioned and it was great.. I just think the OTHER plate is dodgy. The packaging looks the same as what Carina pasted in her OCNailArt haul image so I don't think they're fake, but how do you tell?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 25, 2010)

^^ They usually have a silver holographic sticker on the packaging to tell you it is genuine konad but im sure that could be faked as well..  i have no idea how you would tell otherwise.. 

I have found some of my konad plates with really intricate patterns are a bitch to use as well....


----------



## Brie (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah Chemist Warehouse has NYX Round lippies for 1.99, Long lipliner for 1.99 and the short eye pencils and lip pencils for 2.99 or 3.99. I would have gotten more lippies but people had opened so many of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh and Jumbo eyeshadow pencils for 1.99


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 26, 2010)

I got to the city an hour early this morning for work... So, I went shopping at Lush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

American Cream Conditioner
Dream Cream Hand and Body Moisturiser
Yummy Yummy Yummy Body Wash
Bohemian Soap (for my boy) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vanilla in the Mist Soap
Smitten Hand Cream Sample
Fair Trade Foot Lotion Sample

And because I spent over $60 I got a $10 gift voucher for next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything smells good enough to eat! lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ ooh idea for next time- Ultra Bland cleanser.. it's awesome! you only need a teeny amount to take off all your makeup.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Damn, I looked at that.... Knew I should have got it... Might go back at lunch  

Sal.... You're gonna be a mummy soon!?!?! That makes me all clucky! I know it hasnt happened yet but I'm so excited for you!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ I hope so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have an 8 week old nephew and I'm just gaga over him. Every time he laughs I giggle hysterically as well, we crack each other up.

So I thought it'd only be right to give him a cousin


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Awwww how adorable..... I lose my mind over babies as well.... I know some people will roll their eyes (aka Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love you Nat! lol) but I just feel like being a mum is my "thing" in this world... Some people wanna be doctors, scientists, politicians.. I want to be a mum...  The way you are talking sounds like you are the same Sal


----------



## Brie (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh I totally forgot to add they have those pixi palette's (i think thats the name) for under $5


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Awwww how adorable..... I lose my mind over babies as well.... I know some people will roll their eyes (aka Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love you Nat! lol) but I just feel like being a mum is my "thing" in this world... Some people wanna be doctors, scientists, politicians.. I want to be a mum...  The way you are talking sounds like you are the same Sal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am but I only just discovered this! I used to be an eye-roller too, but something clicked recently and I had a bit of an epiphany.. I think I have a purpose here.. to be someone's mother! LOL!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Awwww how adorable..... I lose my mind over babies as well.... I know some people will roll their eyes (aka Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love you Nat! lol) but I just feel like being a mum is my "thing" in this world... Some people wanna be doctors, scientists, politicians.. I want to be a mum...  The way you are talking sounds like you are the same Sal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awwwws! I lose my mind over babies too! hahas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's sweet that being a mum is your thing in this world! hahas i think it might be mine tooo! I need to get out of uni find a S/O first thought


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 27, 2010)

Soooooooo I had a few parcels arrive today. Unfortunately one of them had someone else's order in it (wahhhhh!!!) so now I have to go through the painful process of getting the stuff that I actually ordered. But this other stuff will cheer me up in the mean time:

*Transdesign Nailpolishes:*
-CG Yellow Polka Dot Bikini
-CG Flip Flop Fantasy
-CG Towel Boy Toy
-CG Sun Worshiper
-CG Kiwi-Cool Ada
-CG Pool Party
-CG For Audrey 
-CND Anchor Blue
-Orly Gumdrop

*Sephora:*
-Murad Active Radiance Serum
-Ole Henriksen Truth Serum
-MUFE HD Blush #12
-Kinerase Intensive Eye Cream
-Caudalie Vinosource Cream
-Caudalie Pulpe Vatiminee Cream
-Tweezerman Tweezers
-Dior Ultragloss #886 - Mauve Accent

*Myer:* Picked these up Saturday!!
- Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque - Pheonix
- Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque - Santal

*Sugarpill:*
-Burning Hearts Quad
-Sweet Heart Quad
*Missing 4 other items from the order


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

^ i see you've got your sephora stuff! omg i'm excited! I should get mine by this Friday or next Monday! I got some MAC stuff too! & a coastal scents 88 palette! It will make me happy while i write my thesis :S

Have you tried the sugarpill stuff? tell me if it's goood alrights?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 27, 2010)

Bibi that seems like really fast shipping from Sephora! Is the charge reasonable?


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 27, 2010)

^I didn't order directly through Sephora, I used a shopping service and then had them ship it to me express 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why it was fast. 

^Vintage - this is my 2nd Sugarpill order. Amy's stuff is amaaazing which is why I needed to buy more


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

^ hehe i'm getting express from parceliton too! how long did yours take? I just paid my postage to her yesterday! excited! hehes. What do you loveee from sugarpill? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everything is so vibrant! & i'm sucha neutral girl. hahas but the pigments look gorgeous!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 27, 2010)

DJ's has 10% off cosmetics if you spend over $75 til Sunday for all you girls looking to haul more


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 27, 2010)

^Oooo does that include fragrances?? I'm trying to talk myself into getting that Tom Ford one and a discount would probably push me over the edge >_<


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

Went and had my eyebrows done by MAC today at David Jones.. I wanted to get them done at Shu but they were booked out... Thankfully the girl at MAC did an AMAZING job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And since I had to redeem product I got:
Mineralize SPF Foundation
Lingering Brow Crayon

And in the mail last night I received Prep + Prime Serum....

The only thing I will fault the MA on.... She reapplied my foundation for me after the brow session and she didnt put primer on!!!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm jealous that MAC in Syd does brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they don't do it in brissy! boo!i need to find a brow placeeeee! hahahs. oooh tell us how prep & prime serum goes alright? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yikesss maybe she forgot! haha if i use foundation i must have a primer! else i'll feel uncomfyyy! hahas


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ Will do.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeh I feel the same way about primer.. If I dont put it on my face feels gross.. But surprisingly, I dont feel too bad with the Mineralize SPF.. However, my nose is getting oily.. but that always happens


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^ haha yayyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeahh primer is like part of my skin care now when i know i'm gonna use foundation! haha oooh. i wanted to get that foundation! Tell me if you like it! I'm trying to find a good foundation that photographs well for my graduation as well as my mini grad trip in june/july! hehes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& yess my T zone is ewww by mid day! hahas


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ I'm kinda worried about how this foundation will photograph... it looks really dark in the pan, but kind of white on my skin... :S The woman insisted NC30 was fine, when I'm NC35 in winter normally.... 

I'm worried the SPF in it will make it look white in photos...


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ ooooh. NC30 is really light! hahas. how does it look on your skin now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yeahh i should start hunting around (after my thesis is done of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for good foundations for pictures! what foundation do you usually use hun?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 28, 2010)

What a haul Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a nice mail day yesterday as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From ebay
- China Glaze Surf collection (summer 2007 I think)
Blk-Bila-Bong looks divine!

From mac (my first black box haha!)
- Plink! l/s
- In Synch l/l

Have you heard that Transdesign stopped shipping international orders with USPS? They now only ship international via UPS which is $40+. *sad face*


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ oh nooo it's 40 flat? or for 9 bottles?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ oh nooo it's 40 flat? or for 9 bottles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Unfortunately I have no idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you can order more polishes with UPS to make up for the higher shipping. No response to my email about the shipping yet, though.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ oh nooooooooooo that's really baddd! I hope it's like unlimited (i wish!) hahahs that was our 1 stop nail polish parlor! if it's gonna be 40USD for 9 bottles that's gonna be almost the same price as DJs! sighhh! Tell us how it goes!

Oh nooo i just went to your site hun & MAC's GMLOL nail polish looks amazing :S i might have to pick it up. hahas


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ oh nooooooooooo that's really baddd! I hope it's like unlimited (i wish!) hahahs that was our 1 stop nail polish parlor! if it's gonna be 40USD for 9 bottles that's gonna be almost the same price as DJs! sighhh! Tell us how it goes!_

 
I hope so as well. Even up to 20 nail polishes would be ok with $40+ shipping because then it would be almost the same as with up to 9 for $18. *crosses fingers*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Oh nooo i just went to your site hun & MAC's GMLOL nail polish looks amazing :S i might have to pick it up. hahas_

 




Blue India is stunning! I also love the formula. If it's still available I recommend it.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ yeah i'll keep my fingers crossed for us!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooh okays i might check it out, i just realise i have a $20 myers voucher expiring in 4 days time! I haven't been out shopping since my final thesis is due in 2 wks! I don't really know what i should get though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my friends & i placed an online order for MAC from the US awhile ago, which should be arriving this week! So i'm really not too sure what i should get! & i can't get Blue India with the voucher because it's less then $30! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighhs. 

What should i get?


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 28, 2010)

My Dolce and Gabbana Glosses arrived from ACW today >_< They are so so so pretty pretty! I got:

Dahlia
Nude 
Sunset - Brush is wrecked/frayed grrrr!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Have you heard that Transdesign stopped shipping international orders with USPS? They now only ship international via UPS which is $40+. *sad face*_

 
OH NOOOOO!! Where did you hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ I'm kinda worried about how this foundation will photograph... it looks really dark in the pan, but kind of white on my skin... :S The woman insisted NC30 was fine, when I'm NC35 in winter normally.... 

I'm worried the SPF in it will make it look white in photos..._

 
she gave you NC30? Hell I was thinking it's a bit light for me and I'm much lighter than you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ yeah i'll keep my fingers crossed for us!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooh okays i might check it out, i just realise i have a $20 myers voucher expiring in 4 days time! I haven't been out shopping since my final thesis is due in 2 wks! I don't really know what i should get though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my friends & i placed an online order for MAC from the US awhile ago, which should be arriving this week! So i'm really not too sure what i should get! & i can't get Blue India with the voucher because it's less then $30! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighhs. 

What should i get?_

 
The product has to be more than $30?
So two Blue India wouldn't be an option? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_OH NOOOOO!! Where did you hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??? _

 
On MUA and Twitter.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Will do.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeh I feel the same way about primer.. If I dont put it on my face feels gross.. But surprisingly, I dont feel too bad with the Mineralize SPF.. However, my nose is getting oily.. but that always happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^ I find that the Mineralized foundation has more slip to it and glides on so nicely that I have started skipping primer. I just prep with my serums and a light moisturizer. My nose oils up with this foundation too but I have oily skin so it's a given 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blot, blot, blot! It still looks amazing by the end of the day.

^I'm writing an email to Transdesign expressing my annoyance and disappointment. I encourage everyone who shops there to do the same and maybe we can change their minds


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ Bibi, not sure if it includes fragrance, sorry!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ ooooh. NC30 is really light! hahas. how does it look on your skin now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeahh i should start hunting around (after my thesis is done of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for good foundations for pictures! what foundation do you usually use hun?_

 
At the moment I have been using Revlon Photoready.. I really liked how it looked on my skin... I'll give the Mineralize SPF a go though.....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_

Have you heard that Transdesign stopped shipping international orders with USPS? They now only ship international via UPS which is $40+. *sad face*_

 
I am soooo upset about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems everytime I find something good lately, something happens to ruin it (OCNailArt not doing coupons anymore, Transdesign having shit shipping fees... I'm sure there are others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ oh nooo it's 40 flat? or for 9 bottles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It better be flat rate... If it is flat rate then I will not be so upset... I will just do two hauls in one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_she gave you NC30? Hell I was thinking it's a bit light for me and I'm much lighter than you!_

 
Yeh I know... I'm a little concerned..... Oh well I always use bronzer like you Sal, so I'll just bronze myself up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought it full price too, not with my MAC Pro discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because I wanted to get colour matched... At least DJ's had 10% off.... 

I'll give it a go for a week and if I really like it , I'll order NC35 and NC40 through MAC Pro... I have 2 almost brand new tubes of Studio Sculpt Foundation that I HATE (NC25 and NC35) (If anyone wants them I'll sell them for super cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I need to replace those anyway....


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I'll give it a go for a week and if I really like it , I'll order NC35 and NC40 through MAC Pro... I have 2 almost brand new tubes of Studio Sculpt Foundation that I HATE (NC25 and NC35) (If anyone wants them I'll sell them for super cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I need to replace those anyway...._

 

Ahahaha I hate my Studio Sculpt too.... I predict that I'm going to use it for B2M one day >_<


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ It just makes me sooooo freakin oily... Like "insta-oil"... It's almost magic the way it happens


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 28, 2010)

Ahhhhhh Studio Sculpt! I returned it.. it was "insta-zit" for my skin. *shudders* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wrote TD a mail as well. Please.. please let us add like up to 20+ polishes with the UPS shipping.. I need my crack nail polishes!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 28, 2010)

I have an NW20 and NC20 Studio Sculpt too haha. I don't mind it but I have too many foundations so I barely get around to using it!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Ahhhhhh Studio Sculpt! I returned it.. it was "insta-zit" for my skin. *shudders* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wrote TD a mail as well. Please.. please let us add like up to 20+ polishes with the UPS shipping.. I need my crack nail polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 @ crack.... I totally understand.. when i read your post, I started getting all flustered just thinking about all the pretty polishes i may not be able to get.. serious hauling withdrawals...


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 28, 2010)

^Me too!! I was so upset. I started ranting and raving to my partner like a mad woman because he was the only one around to take it out on lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor guy....

Transdesign needs to at least explain themselves you know? Have something on their site that lets customers know why they had to increase prices. Maybe its some new customs laws?? I dunno it's just annoying and from the sounds of it they are going to be losing alot of business from over seas buyers. 

I found a link to this site in my travels tonight: OPI nail polish treatment avoplex avojuice essie orly china glaze IBD axxium nail gel orly low shipping cheap discount discounter

Apparently they do 10 bottles for $19.99.... but the nail polish prices are higher from what I can see. $4.19 for CG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How come we are being tortured by these companies?! Why can't get have access to cheap products too?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Me too!! I was so upset. I started ranting and raving to my partner like a mad woman because he was the only one around to take it out on lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Poor guy....

Transdesign needs to at least explain themselves you know? Have something on their site that lets customers know why they had to increase prices. Maybe its some new customs laws?? I dunno it's just annoying and from the sounds of it they are going to be losing alot of business from over seas buyers. 

I found a link to this site in my travels tonight: OPI nail polish treatment avoplex avojuice essie orly china glaze IBD axxium nail gel orly low shipping cheap discount discounter

Apparently they do 10 bottles for $19.99.... but the nail polish prices are higher from what I can see. $4.19 for CG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How come we are being tortured by these companies?! *Why can't get have access to cheap products too?!*_

 
I am asking this myself over and over again and it makes me so angry! Essie polishes are over $17 US here OPI polishes are over $21 US which is insane. And brands like China Glaze, Orly, Misa or Color Club aren't available at all.

Companies look all around the world for the cheapest ingredients etc as well so why can't we do the same?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

This whole fiasco has convinced me further that I need to just move to the USA. Lol. Well the makeup demon inside me wants me to move there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We don't even get Essie here in Australia but I'm sure that even if we did it would be very expensive as well. OPI retails for about the equivalent of 16.50USD a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually got a reply from Transdesign this morning and they said they can't send hazardous material with USPS anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if the same applies to maiandjays on eBay... I asked them to clarify how many bottles we can order under their new shipping rates but they haven't replied yet. I reckon that their story is a load of crap.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ haha yeah the makeup side of me wants to move to the US too! hahahs why am i not surprised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha it's so unfair how cheap it is there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighhs 

ohhhh boooo, we need our nail polish fixxx! I hope they reply soon!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_ I actually got a reply from Transdesign this morning and they said they can't send hazardous material with USPS anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I reckon that their story is a load of crap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ask them for the official USPS statement regarding that


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ hahahaha us little lawyer minds think the same.... But I already checked and they are right....its been a rule for a very long time.. same rule applies here in Australia... They have just been flouting it.... Nail polishes are supposedly quite flammable.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh and get this.. Just to rub salt in the wound.. They have put the prices up on thier OPI Polishes as well...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 28, 2010)

Damn!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

oh yikeeeeeeeeees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I hope they get back to you soon on how many polish we can have per shipping! Then we can split it or something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ Yep I think that will be the only way to do it from now...


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

haha we are making the most out of our situation! haha why am i not surprised, it's nail polish we will do anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ lol

Mini mac haul just arrived.... Delft Paint Pot.... So.... freakin... pretty.....

WHY THE HELL IS MAC DC'ING THIS??????? ARE THEY RETARDED?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok rant over..

p.s sal ill send your stuff out today..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 28, 2010)

ta!

I was eyeing Delft too to wear under Birds and Berries. So pretty!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_We don't even get Essie here in Australia but I'm sure that even if we did it would be very expensive as well. OPI retails for about the equivalent of 16.50USD a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ouch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are their distributors just greedy so that everything outside of the US is so much more expensive?
But it never is the same in return. Like Illamasqua. It's a UK based brand but the prices are the same or cheaper in the US. 
Or Essence. A german drugstore brand which products are mostly made in the EU so they all have to be shipped to the US which should cost quite some $$$. But are the products because of the higher costs more expensive in the US? No. They are cheaper.. a lot cheaper than here. *rant over*

I hope we get a reply from TD soon because I want to place an order with some China Glaze, Color Club and Misa polishes.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 29, 2010)

Today I picked up:

- Dip Down fluid line - for my brows! Gonna give it a go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pressed Blot Powder

and I was soooooo close to buying a Tom Ford fragrance today at David Jones but it was $290 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sad that I can't have it lol.. I swear I died and went to fragrance heaven in the Tom Ford section. Honestly his perfumes are the most wonderful I have ever had the pleasure of smelling. I feel incomplete now....


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ Hey Bibi do you want me to ask mum to check how much it is in Hong Kong???? Fragrance is usually waaaaay cheaper over there.... She is coming here on the 20th so I could have it to you that weekend... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette... I think the issue with the cost of cosmetics is due to 2 reasons.... 1. The US dollar used to be worth so much more than the various european currencies and the australian dollar so the price reflected the currency differences.. however now the euro and the aud are very strong against the us dollar.... but the cosmetic companies havent adjusted their prices... this is probably because the bulk of their profit is derived from their non USA outlets.... this leads me to the second reason.... there is such a saturation of products in the USA they have to keep prices low in order to be competative in the market... thats probably why your german brand is so cheap in the usa.... there isnt the same kind of saturation of products in the non-usa markets, so demand is high and they can get away with charging higher prices...

That makes sense in my head, but I might be talking shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dad is a freight forwarder and customs broker so i have spent my whole life listening to him explain why we get so ripped off here compared to the the states.. lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 29, 2010)

Ohhhh! Some packages arrived from previous hauling madness...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are only 3 packages left to arrive.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I received:
_NYX Sand Blush
NYX Terra Cotta Blush
NYX Chocolate Mousse Blush
Coastal Scents Large Synthetic Buffer Brush_


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 29, 2010)

^OMG yes please Carina thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!

Im after Tom Ford Black Orchid, and Black Violet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ideally I get ALL of the fragrances he makes but I'll start with those two hehe.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 29, 2010)

Haha no problem... Ill see what she can do


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 29, 2010)

^^


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got this reply from Transdesign....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi,

Sorry, we don’t ship hazardous item(s) by US Postal Services.
We can ship by UPS. Shipping (weight) + $40 for hazardous item(s) for most country.
Some countries UPS doesn’t ship.

Thank you,
Van


Still doesnt really clarify their shipping policy does it...


Its going to be a massive pain in the ass, but I'm thinking the only way to order from them now is to use a forwarding service like you girlies use for Sephora.. or if you have someone that does CP's for you.. Order it to their house and then they can forward it on...
I'm still really skeptical about thier reasoning for changing their shipping policy.. If it was the issue with hazardous materials then all other nail polish sellers would be changing their policy as well..... And they dont seem to be...

Some other sites we should look into are:
www.head2toebeauty.com
www.8ty8beauty.com
www.enailsupply.com


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 29, 2010)

Sighhhs that's super upsetting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ohh hun mail forwarding services do not send nail polish & fragrances too! It's considered hazardous!! rahhh we will have to look at other alternative then, bye transdesign. paying $40 just because it's hazardous is insaneeeeee!

On the brighter note, i spend my $20 Myer voucher todayy! I had to go before i came to Uni to camp till 7pm! It made me really happy! My $12 eyeshadow - Prepped for glamor! yayyyys. I wanted to get Benefit's some kind of gorgeous but they were out in my colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh wells. I could do some building up of my eyeshadow collection


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ Well there you go... I guess that option is out... I think enailsupply still post to australia and postage is around the same as what transdesign was... i cant access the enailsupply website from work so will have to check when i get home... 

to be honest, i moved my nail polish collection last night, and i realised it is HUUUUGE and i dont really need any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i will live with what i have... i am kinda kicking myself because when i placed my last transdesign order on the 23/4, i was going to do a second order straight away and get the other stuff i wanted but i didnt, and now i cant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im hanging to get some OPI nail envy maintenance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think im going to go back to using maiandjays because they do free priority postage for 10+ bottles... but they dont seem to stock orly


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ I tried to find the shipping on the site but i don't see it!! I have no idea why, maybe i'm just too tired. HAHA 

Hah oh noooo that's sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hopefully maiandjays has it! hahah oooh how many polishes do you have!? HAHA I wanted to get a mini nail polish rack from transdesign, looks like it might cost me so much more now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighhss


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 29, 2010)

HOLY CRAP! Just read on Jeanette's blog that OPI are also demanding all etailers pull their products off their sites... So Transdesign is "liquidating" all OPI stock and soon you wont be able to get it from any online store.. how sad... what the f**K is this world coming to?  Money grabbing bastards... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excuse my french, but I'm really disappointed


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT? SERIOUSLY? OH MY GOSHHHH! this is like really upsetting! It's wayyy too expensive in any other country other then the US! annnoying muchhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 URGH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just found another site on ebay!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_HOLY CRAP! Just read on Jeanette's blog that OPI are also demanding all etailers pull their products off their sites... So Transdesign is "liquidating" all OPI stock and soon you wont be able to get it from any online store.. how sad... what the f**K is this world coming to?  Money grabbing bastards... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excuse my french, but I'm really disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^I'm boycotting OPI. Seriously they can go f**k a duck! I'm so sick of this crap. It's just getting rediculous how companies are just trying to strangle every single penny out of customers, especially us over seas ones. But we hold the power. We don't *need* to buy their stuff, we choose to buy it with our hard earned dollars. So I'm choosing not to buy your overpriced pretentious nail polish anymore OPI jerks!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Just got this reply from Transdesign....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi,

Sorry, we don’t ship hazardous item(s) by US Postal Services.
We can ship by UPS. Shipping (weight) + $40 for hazardous item(s) for most country.
Some countries UPS doesn’t ship.

Thank you,
Van


Still doesnt really clarify their shipping policy does it...


Its going to be a massive pain in the ass, but I'm thinking the only way to order from them now is to use a forwarding service like you girlies use for Sephora.. or if you have someone that does CP's for you.. Order it to their house and then they can forward it on...
I'm still really skeptical about thier reasoning for changing their shipping policy.. If it was the issue with hazardous materials then all other nail polish sellers would be changing their policy as well..... And they dont seem to be...

Some other sites we should look into are:
www.head2toebeauty.com
www.8ty8beauty.com
www.enailsupply.com_

 
Out of curiosity I have filled my card at transdesign with 19 nail polishes and the shipping with UPS is even worse than we thought. The shipping for 19 fullsize bottles of nail polishes would be 160USD+. 120USD+ for the UPS shipping calculated by weight and 40USD for the shipping of hazardous goods. I am beyond mad right now. Why is USPS such a diva right now?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_HOLY CRAP! Just read on Jeanette's blog that OPI are also demanding all etailers pull their products off their sites... So Transdesign is "liquidating" all OPI stock and soon you wont be able to get it from any online store.. how sad... what the f**K is this world coming to?  Money grabbing bastards... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excuse my french, but I'm really disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^I'm boycotting OPI. Seriously they can go f**k a duck! I'm so sick of this crap. It's just getting rediculous how companies are just trying to strangle every single penny out of customers, especially us over seas ones. But we hold the power. We don't *need* to buy their stuff, we choose to buy it with our hard earned dollars. So I'm choosing not to buy your overpriced pretentious nail polish anymore OPI jerks! _

 
Now after TD H2T have removed OPI from their website and it is only a matter of time till 8ty8 will follow I think. 8ty8 doesn't take international orders right now anyhow but this is a matter of principle.
I can't understand why OPI doesn't want their products to be sold online. They will lose so many sales with this move. I wish I knew how many percent of their sales are made with etailers.. I can only guess.. maybe 20%?

This whole nail polish drama wouldn't be as bad if it just would be about OPI. Then I would think.. ok OPI.. you don't want my cash? Fine. Other brands will happily step in. 
But now that TD stopped shipping via USPS I am scared that others will follow. Who can pay over 160 USD for 19 bottles of nail polish? Does this high shipping include an own cute security guard? Dressed with nothing else but a towel and holding a bottle of champagne? If not I don't get how the shipping for 19 bottles of polish can be that much.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_But now that TD stopped shipping via USPS I am scared that others will follow. Who can pay over 160 USD for 19 bottles of nail polish? Does this high shipping include an own cute security guard? Dressed with nothing else but a towel and holding a bottle of champagne? If not I don't get how the shipping for 19 bottles of polish can be that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^For that price there had damned well better be a cute security guard with the  polish. I'm talking a 10/10! And he had better be good at giving me a manicure too because I will demand that service as well!

^I don't get these increased fees at all. It seems to me that UPS has suddenly realized that they can make a HUGE profit because of the influx of orders coming through from over seas buyers and have decided to up their prices. How come it was okay to send polish before but now its not?? Seriously whats going to happen on the plane ride over? Is Ruby Pumps going to take a plane down? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why can't we just have our pretty polishes like we used to last week?! I can't believe so much can happen in just a few days.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^For that price there had damned well better be a cute security guard with the  polish. I'm talking a 10/10! And he had better be good at giving me a manicure too because I will demand that service as well!

^I don't get these increased fees at all. It seems to me that UPS has suddenly realized that they can make a HUGE profit because of the influx of orders coming through from over seas buyers and have decided to up their prices. How come it was okay to send polish before but now its not?? Seriously whats going to happen on the plane ride over? Is Ruby Pumps going to take a plane down? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why can't we just have our pretty polishes like we used to last week?! *I can't believe so much can happen in just a few days*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 
Me neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have heard a while ago that USPS changed something with their shipping policy but why does TD care now? They didn't care the months before and it's over half a year ago I think that I heard rumours about a USPS change.

Out of pure misery I bought two sets of Nail Envy on ebay yesterday. Then I will have two backups of Nail Envy Matte and three backups of the original nail Envy.. I need more dammit.

I also will try to get my hands on the OPI polishes that are still on my wishlist but I won't post swatches of them because.. what for, right?

I just really hope that brands like Misa, Chg, CC etc will be available on ebay with USPS shipping and also on H2T. When they all change their shipping we are lost outside of the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dammit OPI and TD and USPS.. you happy now?


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i'm just painting my nails & thinking about how i won't be able to get these polishes at a low cost anymore makes me really wanna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are just so mean. & yes i hope H2T will still charge reasonable shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's really not our fault we don't live in the US to get cheap nail polishes & makeup. this sucks big time.we are always on the losing end.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 30, 2010)

If anyone wants,  I can get OPI at about $11-12AUD per bottle locally - I don't know how that compares to USD pricing though


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ Thanks Mich.. That's better than 20AUD a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually received my very last Transdesign haul this morning... I am so sad I will never get another one of these packages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

CG For Audrey
CG Flip Flop Fantasy
CG 2030
OPI Ink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poshe Super Fast Drying Topcoat
Essie Splash of Granadine
Essie Turquoise & Caicos
Essie Essie Playa Del Platinum
Essie Lapis of Luxury

And I kinda hauled at Lush again last night.... I went to the Met Centre in the city to get clothes (I did buy some clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I walked past Lush and the beautiful smell drew me right in..

I got:

Butterball Bath Ballistic
Vanilla Fountain Bath Ballistic
Vanillery Solid Perfume
Ma Bar Bubble Bar
Ceridwen's Cauldron Bath Melt
The Big Hair Affair (so I could try Big Shampoo) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And they gave me a huge sample of I Should Coco soap, and a sample of Karma Kream Body Cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I also got another $10 voucher.... ! Phew!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going back on Monday to get Big Shampoo because I lovessss it


----------



## vintageroses (May 1, 2010)

^^ yaysss i hope you feel better already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we'll all just have to go to the states & haul like crazyyyy! hahahs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, not too sure but will polishes be cheap in HK? you could get your mum to purchase them for you!


----------



## spectrolite (May 1, 2010)

Well today I picked up a few things on my way home from work because I needed them.

I got:
- Mario Bedescu Glycolic Toner - almost out of my current one!
- Lannine Jasmine Hand Cream

AND.....

- Tom Ford - Black Violet. Shhhhh...! Don't tell my conscience.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Thanks Mich.. That's better than 20AUD a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually received my very last Transdesign haul this morning... I am so sad I will never get another one of these packages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

CG For Audrey
CG Flip Flop Fantasy
CG 2030
OPI Ink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poshe Super Fast Drying Topcoat
Essie Splash of Granadine
Essie Turquoise & Caicos
Essie Essie Playa Del Platinum
Essie Lapis of Luxury
_

 
Great haul! And also.. sad haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_And I kinda hauled at Lush again last night.... I went to the Met Centre in the city to get clothes (I did buy some clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I walked past Lush and the beautiful smell drew me right in..

I got:

Butterball Bath Ballistic
Vanilla Fountain Bath Ballistic
Vanillery Solid Perfume
Ma Bar Bubble Bar
Ceridwen's Cauldron Bath Melt
The Big Hair Affair (so I could try Big Shampoo) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And they gave me a huge sample of I Should Coco soap, and a sample of Karma Kream Body Cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I also got another $10 voucher.... ! Phew!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going back on Monday to get Big Shampoo because I lovessss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I love BIG! I am using it since three or four weeks now and I can't go back to my old shampoo. I used John Frieda again after two weeks using BIG and I didn't liked it at all. BIG + Jungle conditioner =


----------



## panda0410 (May 1, 2010)

Ooo Bibi!! Review on the TF Black Violet when you get a chance please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice purchase!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Thanks Mich.. That's better than 20AUD a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually received my very last Transdesign haul this morning... I am so sad I will never get another one of these packages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

CG For Audrey
CG Flip Flop Fantasy
CG 2030
OPI Ink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poshe Super Fast Drying Topcoat
Essie Splash of Granadine
Essie Turquoise & Caicos
Essie Essie Playa Del Platinum
Essie Lapis of Luxury_

 
Are you gonna be getting anything from maiandjays anytime soon? I want a few bottles but i see that there is free shipping for 10 bottles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

 Well today I picked up a few things on my way home from work because I needed them.

I got:
- Mario Bedescu Glycolic Toner - almost out of my current one!
- Lannine Jasmine Hand Cream 
 
Where do you get mario bedescuuu! & is his stuff good? I've heard nothing but amazing reviews on them!


----------



## spectrolite (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Ooo Bibi!! Review on the TF Black Violet when you get a chance please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice purchase!!_

 
^I'll do a full review with photos ASAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 
_Where do you get mario bedescuuu! & is his stuff good? I've heard  nothing but amazing reviews on them!_

 

^I picked it up at the Kit Cosmetics free standing counter in Myer. The toner is amazing (for my skin anyway). This is my 3rd bottle of it. I also use the Enzyme Cleansing Gel which is non-foaming but great for my oily skin.


----------



## vintageroses (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I'll do a full review with photos ASAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yayyy  i wanna see it toooooooooo!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I picked it up at the Kit Cosmetics free standing counter in Myer. The toner is amazing (for my skin anyway). This is my 3rd bottle of it. I also use the Enzyme Cleansing Gel which is non-foaming but great for my oily skin._

 
oooh i should check out my Kit too! I need some skincare stuff, might try it out! Thank you!


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

Hello ladies,
I have been on a diet for the past two weeks, so stayed away from the forum.. I really didn't want to show my cranky side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways! I have been shopping weekly at the Dior counter.. If I couldn't eat, might as well be happy with the sweet taste of Dior glosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today's massive haul:

Dior Crush Glow quint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dior Ready to Glow quint 
Dior One Essential serum
NARS Roman Holiday lippy
Gazette Grey e/s - holy shit!!  I need a back up!!
Prepped for Glamour e/s
Hey e/s
Instant Chic blush
GMLOL e/s
Blue India n/p
Mouth Off l/l
Black line p/l
Zinc Zone GPS
MUFE HD blush in #14
MUFE Aqua liner in black
Mario Badescu Glycolic cleanser
Mario Badescu Drying Cream
Mario Badescu Drying mask
Mario Badescu Whitening Mask

Just received $60 Myer voucher plus another $20 Myerone Voucher!! Woo hoo!! More shopping!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 3, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 3, 2010)

Niiiice haul Nat!!!! P.s why the hell are you on a diet woman! I have seen your pictures! You do not need to lose weight!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

Hahaha Carina!! I haven't uploaded any recent pics!!!  All my pics up on FB are when I was going through a skinny mini stage! Ahh good old days.


----------



## vintageroses (May 3, 2010)

woohooo looks goood, enjoy all your stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Myer vouchers are always good!


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Eliza!  It is weird that they keep sending me the vouchers.. I don't think I have been spending money at Myer.. Have I?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hahaha Carina!! I haven't uploaded any recent pics!!! All my pics up on FB are when I was going through a skinny mini stage! Ahh good old days._

 
I'm sure you are still a skinny minny  But I totally empathise... I think back to when I could get into size 8 jeans and I laugh in disbelief..


----------



## vintageroses (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

  Thanks Eliza! It is weird that they keep sending me the vouchers.. I don't think I have been spending money at Myer.. Have I?  
 
HAHA well i'm sure you're not complaining right Nat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but yeah you haven't posted anything much recently that's abit odd, maybe they miss you shopping with them, they are trying to get you to shop more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I'm sure you are still a skinny minny  But I totally empathise... I think back to when I could get into size 8 jeans and I laugh in disbelief.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha.. I just hate when my clothes no longer fit and my undies start digging into the flesh! I always exercise, so thought it would be easy to lose weight, but noooo..  Calorie controlled meals suck!  You are not size 8 Carina? You are tiny. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 
_HAHA well i'm sure you're not complaining right Nat?  
but yeah you haven't posted anything much recently that's abit odd, maybe they miss you shopping with them, they are trying to get you to shop more!  hahas_

 
 No I am not.. I probably raked all my points up at Breadtop and Pretzel world, where I can still claim Myerone points lol.  Argh.. why did I have to talk about food? Hmmm Bread!! Hmmm pretzels!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha.. I just hate when my clothes no longer fit and my undies start digging into the flesh! I always exercise, so thought it would be easy to lose weight, but noooo..  Calorie controlled meals suck!  You are not size 8 Carina? You are tiny. 
_

 
Ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me a size 8?!? I wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




up until a few weeks ago I was a definite size 12. Now that I have lost 3 kilos i was managing to get into some size 10 stuff yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Kim kardashian booty lol


----------



## spectrolite (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I'm sure you are still a skinny minny  But I totally empathise... I think back to when I could get into size 8 jeans and I laugh in disbelief.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^I was digging around in my closet and found a black suede micro-mini in a size XS that I used to wear when I was 19-early 20's. Oh to have that bod again!


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me a size 8?!? I wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




up until a few weeks ago I was a definite size 12. Now that I have lost 3 kilos i was managing to get into some size 10 stuff yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Kim kardashian booty lol_

 
 Kim Kardashian has yummy booty! Wish I had booty like that! 

Bibi, you looked tiny to me too.. Gosh.. Everyone looks tiny to me.. It is good that I don't work in the fashion industry anymore lol


----------



## vintageroses (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me a size 8?!? I wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




up until a few weeks ago I was a definite size 12. Now that I have lost 3 kilos i was managing to get into some size 10 stuff yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Kim kardashian booty lol_

 
Really? size 12?!You look so small Carina! But yeah her booty is HOTTT & you look stunning anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so who cares about the size


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 3, 2010)

^^ Bibi, forgot to ask.. Do you still want mum to keep looking for the Tom Ford fragrances??


----------



## spectrolite (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Bibi, forgot to ask.. Do you still want mum to keep looking for the Tom Ford fragrances??_

 

^Well only if she is somewhere that sells them. I don't want her to go out of her way and make any special trips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wont be buying any more...... yet! But just an idea of prices in Hong Kong would be handy. Black Orchid is next on my hit list and then the price of any of the "Private Blends" pretty please. Thanks Carina >_<

Part 2 of my Sugarpill haul arrived today! Yayyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the cute little box are:

- Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
- Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow
- Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
- Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

I am so excited to play with these tomorrow especially Royal Sugar and Goldilux! So happy heheheheh


----------



## vintageroses (May 4, 2010)

Look what came in my mail todayyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice surprise after uni, makes my thesis writing so much more bearable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sephora (family & friend sale) + MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CARINA! look at all my blushes! i'm sucha addict. hahas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Coastal Scents! I hope they are goood! They look preetty!


----------



## sambibabe (May 4, 2010)

Which HD blush shade did you get Eliza? It has to be one of the best creme blushes I ever used. Can't wait to get more!


----------



## vintageroses (May 4, 2010)

^^ Really Nat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes I got #2 (Caught in the Act) & #8 (PDA). They are so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now i can't decide which blush to wear tomorrow! I just wanna wear all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What colour do you have? But don't you hate the pump?


----------



## sambibabe (May 4, 2010)

Yeah I usually hate using creme blushes on my cheeks, because it lifts off all my hard concealing work. Not this blush! It actually helps to hide my freckles..  I got #14. I am going to get more, but probably wait till I get to visit MUFE boutique store later in the year. 

Haha I know what you mean.. I have Instant Chic blush as well (yay it is sold out in US!), but it will have to wait till tomorrow!

Edited to say: The pump doesn't annoy me, as long as I remember to press teeeeeny little bit!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 4, 2010)

I ordered some nailpolishes from maiandjays and they just refunded me some money and shipped the rest of the polishes with NO explanation.. I'm really annoyed, if they had bothered to just email me and tell me why they had to remove one of the polishes I would've asked for another one! :/


----------



## vintageroses (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah I usually hate using creme blushes on my cheeks, because it lifts off all my hard concealing work. Not this blush! It actually helps to hide my freckles..  I got #14. I am going to get more, but probably wait till I get to visit MUFE boutique store later in the year. 

Haha I know what you mean.. I have Instant Chic blush as well (yay it is sold out in US!), but it will have to wait till tomorrow!

Edited to say: The pump doesn't annoy me, as long as I remember to press teeeeeny little bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha oooh okayys! yays i shall try it tomorrow! But my MAC powder blushes are calling my name too! haha i really want to use them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ooooh where is the MUFE store?! I don't think we have one in brissy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it must be quite abit more expensive right? 

OH MY!! IT'S SOLD OUT?! i was about to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh wellls, tomorrow? that's sooon! that's really fast shipping, did you get someone to do a CP for you?

haha i think i need to master the skill of pressing the pump! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes


 Quote:

  I ordered some nailpolishes from maiandjays and they just refunded me some money and shipped the rest of the polishes with NO explanation.. I'm really annoyed, if they had bothered to just email me and tell me why they had to remove one of the polishes I would've asked for another one! :/  
 
That's super weird! :S I emailed maiandjays today about a few OPI polishes & they said they have it & i just have to email my order to them! So i think they are still accepting orders? Tell me what happens alrights? Because i was just about to place an order this week!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 4, 2010)

^^ Sorry I wasn't clear - they refunded me for 1 of the polishes I ordered. I'm sure they are still taking orders. I was annoyed that they didnt bother to explain or inform me other than me getting an email from paypal saying I've been refunded some money.


----------



## vintageroses (May 4, 2010)

^^ haha ohhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yeah i know what you mean, you could have just picked something else. Oh wells maybe that's how they roll! Or maybe they were just really busy today! Have you ordered from them before? do you know roughly how long it takes?


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 4, 2010)

I have ordered from them before but I was in Melbourne then.. it was quite quick, like within a week. It's nothing to do with them though, its to do with USPS and Auspost and flights etc. Once they send it out they can't really control how long it takes to get here


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 4, 2010)

If you buy more than ten bottles from maiandjays, they ship it priority, so all my orders have got here within 2-3 days....


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Well only if she is somewhere that sells them. I don't want her to go out of her way and make any special trips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wont be buying any more...... yet! But just an idea of prices in Hong Kong would be handy. Black Orchid is next on my hit list and then the price of any of the "Private Blends" pretty please. Thanks Carina >_<
_

 
No prob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_ 





CARINA! look at all my blushes! i'm sucha addict. hahas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhhh which blushes did you get? They all look soooo gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Haha oooh okayys! yays i shall try it tomorrow! But my MAC powder blushes are calling my name too! haha i really want to use them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ooooh *where is the MUFE store?! I don't think we have one in brissy!*





 but it must be quite abit more expensive right?_

 


The only place that sells MUFE in Australia is Media Makeup in Adelaide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.mediamakeup.com.au/store/index.cfm


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 4, 2010)

^^ I'd just like to warn people to be cautious with maiandjays - and maybe I'm over reacting here, <
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to follow> but I really dislike it when etailers don't reply to emails, especially when they are overseas, as it is my only way of communicating with them.

For the record, I think if you order polishes that are heavily stocked, the transaction will go smoothly - these people are honest, they just fail with the whole communication thing.

I sent them an email last night asking why they had refunded me for the polish and why they didn't give me a chance to replace it with something else and they essentially ignored my question and replied with "We'd like to note that we refunded you right away for out of stock item and so you did not lose any money."

So I sent them a spiel in return telling them they totally missed my point - and that their point is moot - ebay/paypal policy protects me from losing money anyway, it's not as though they could have sent me one less polish and not refunded me for it, they're acting like they did me a favour by refunding me LOL.

Also, the way I see it, is that I am losing money - now if I want that polish (or one that I could have replaced it with), I'll have to order it seperately and pay for shipping, or order an extra 9 polishes that I didn't plan or ordering. I think that does put me out of pocket, and it could have been avoided if they had bothered to send me an email informing me they were out of stock before just shipping out the rest of my order and refunding with no explanation.

For those who know me you can probably understand my frustration given my previous debacle with Naked Cosmetics and people's failure at taking 2 minutes to write an email. To everyone else, sorry if I annoyed you with my rant


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 4, 2010)

^^ I have had similar issues with them.....

I was buying nail polishes from them one time and my browser f**cked up and I ended up buying 2 of the same colour which I didnt want. So I emailed them and asked if they could delete one because i had only intended on getting one, and they never replied... so I never paid them for it and they placed a non-payment claim against me... i told them where to stick it.. but not once did they ever reply! So when ebay looked at the transaction they found in my favour and removed the nonpayment strike because they said the seller never attempted to resolve it!

However, I have been emailing them over the past 4 days in relation to a large order I placed and they have responded to every email within 20 minutes! I just dont get it...

The only pattern I can see is that if you email them in relation to your purchase (in terms of adding more polishes or querying the availability of a colour) then they write back straight away.. BUT if you email them in relation to an issue with your purchase then you can whistle dixie!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 4, 2010)

^^ As you said, spastics. However given all you girls' previous discussions regarding nailpolish overseas now being a hassle, they look like the easiest/cheapest way to get polishes. I don't like how they removed OPI from their listings though - I generally pick by what they have up there and not by making a list from scratch etc. Guess next time I'll email them with a list hah.


----------



## vintageroses (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_If you buy more than ten bottles from maiandjays, they ship it priority, so all my orders have got here within 2-3 days....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oohh okays thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Ohhhhh which blushes did you get? They all look soooo gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
HAHA i got so many! I feel a tad guilty now :X hahas I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE - #2 & #8
MAC Powder blush - Ambering rose, Plum foolery (have it on right now! So pretty!) & Dollymix!
MAC Creme blush - Lilicent & posey
haha! i knw it's alot :x haha 

Is the Hipness blush nice on your skin Carina? I plan to get it from the US but i think it's gonna be quite popular so i'll have to order it as soon as it get released! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does it look like anything in the perm line? Do you think i should get it? I think you will probably say yes since we are such blush addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  The only place that sells MUFE in Australia is Media Makeup in Adelaide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.mediamakeup.com.au/store/index.cfm 
 
But it's so expensive! sighhs! hahahs oh wells ordering from the states seem to be the way to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas

 Quote:

  ^^ I'd just like to warn people to be cautious with maiandjays - and maybe I'm over reacting here, <
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to follow> but I really dislike it when etailers don't reply to emails, especially when they are overseas, as it is my only way of communicating with them.

For the record, I think if you order polishes that are heavily stocked, the transaction will go smoothly - these people are honest, they just fail with the whole communication thing.

I sent them an email last night asking why they had refunded me for the polish and why they didn't give me a chance to replace it with something else and they essentially ignored my question and replied with "We'd like to note that we refunded you right away for out of stock item and so you did not lose any money."

So I sent them a spiel in return telling them they totally missed my point - and that their point is moot - ebay/paypal policy protects me from losing money anyway, it's not as though they could have sent me one less polish and not refunded me for it, they're acting like they did me a favour by refunding me LOL.

Also, the way I see it, is that I am losing money - now if I want that polish (or one that I could have replaced it with), I'll have to order it seperately and pay for shipping, or order an extra 9 polishes that I didn't plan or ordering. I think that does put me out of pocket, and it could have been avoided if they had bothered to send me an email informing me they were out of stock before just shipping out the rest of my order and refunding with no explanation.

For those who know me you can probably understand my frustration given my previous debacle with Naked Cosmetics and people's failure at taking 2 minutes to write an email. To everyone else, sorry if I annoyed you with my rant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Oh nooo! I hate that too, i'm planning to order & i just assured my friend yesterday that it will be safe & all. HAHA now i'm getting a tad worried. boo! I totally get your logic though, i think they were just simply too busy to contact you because that means holding your parcel & not sending it out & etc. & it is so much easier for them just to refund you. I hope you get your stuff & enjoy everything though.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 4, 2010)

^^ I totally understand why they would have done that - but you don't fob off customers just because you're too busy. Anyone who works in retail knows that


----------



## vintageroses (May 4, 2010)

^^ yeah i think sometimes that's the problem with online shops they get so many orders & are not attentive enough to each customer


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_ 
Is the Hipness blush nice on your skin Carina? I plan to get it from the US but i think it's gonna be quite popular so i'll have to order it as soon as it get released! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does it look like anything in the perm line? Do you think i should get it? I think you will probably say yes since we are such blush addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha... I personally think it is gorgeous... On my skin it comes out more pink than coral.... But I still love it.. if you can afford it, then definitely get it..


----------



## sambibabe (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Haha oooh okayys! yays i shall try it tomorrow! But my MAC powder blushes are calling my name too! haha i really want to use them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ooooh where is the MUFE store?! I don't think we have one in brissy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it must be quite abit more expensive right? 

OH MY!! IT'S SOLD OUT?! i was about to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh wellls, tomorrow? that's sooon! that's really fast shipping, did you get someone to do a CP for you?

haha i think i need to master the skill of pressing the pump! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes
_

 
Sorry I meant MUFE store in Vancouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be visiting there later in the year.  Yeah as Carina said, Media Makeup is the only one selling MUFE here, but they are just importers.. 

Yeah I got Instant Chic CPd..  Maybe MAC will restock it again!

Mich, it is really annoying what is going on with your nailpolish order. I think they were out of stock with one of the nail polishes I ordered, but they did email me to know that what was happening.. But then this was early last year, so things might have changed


----------



## vintageroses (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hahaha... I personally think it is gorgeous... On my skin it comes out more pink than coral.... But I still love it.. if you can afford it, then definitely get it.._

 
Haha i LOVE the packaging! Oh no Carina, do you sense another Haul :S haha i might make it a MINI one i promise! haha. there goes my uni money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA I'll think about it but i have to get something with that packaging! haha. addicted much? 

 Quote:

  Sorry I meant MUFE store in Vancouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be visiting there later in the year. Yeah as Carina said, Media Makeup is the only one selling MUFE here, but they are just importers.. 

Yeah I got Instant Chic CPd..  Maybe MAC will restock it again!  
 
oooh cooool! hahaha buy more when you go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas

I'm gonna skip Instant Chic! I'm gonna be a good girl & wait for MAC to the beach. I don't think i need that many blushes! HAHA


----------



## sambibabe (May 4, 2010)

^^LOL I am skipping Beach collection! Oh except #131 brush, of course


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 4, 2010)

^^ I initially wanted sooo much from To The Beach, but now I'm thinking I'll just get Get Away Bronze Blush, another 130 brush (because I love it soo much) and the 2 nail polishes... And I might even skip the blush if it looks anything like Other Worldy Blush from the Moonbathe collection which I already have..


----------



## vintageroses (May 4, 2010)

^^ Is the brush soo goood? What do you guys use it for? I need to start building up my brush collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just got my 109 can't wait to use it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ I initially wanted sooo much from To The Beach, but now I'm thinking I'll just get Get Away Bronze Blush, another 130 brush (because I love it soo much) and the 2 nail polishes... And I might even skip the blush if it looks anything like Other Worldy Blush from the Moonbathe collection which I already have.._

 
HAHA oh my goshhh Carina, you're skipping the blushes?!?! hahahs 

 Yess i want the polish too! I just want 1 though, Scorcher: Creamy Bright Coral Red, sounds yum! super excitedddd! I wonder when it will get released in Aus! But i'll probably just purchase it online. As usual. hahas


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 4, 2010)

^^ The 130 is amazing.. I used it to apply my Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation and it gives a flawless finish. I used it to blend my concealer as well... I already have a backup of it, but I want a backup of my backup so I am never without this brush! lol

lol yes I'm thinking of skipping the blushes


----------



## sambibabe (May 4, 2010)

Do you have #131 brush Carina?
I don't know.. the whole beach collection packaging puts me off.. Actually I don't know what's with me nowdays, but whole special packaging thing puts me off!  I just want everything to be nice sleek black now


----------



## vintageroses (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ The 130 is amazing.. I used it to apply my Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation and it gives a flawless finish. I used it to blend my concealer as well... I already have a backup of it, but I want a backup of my backup so I am never without this brush! lol

lol yes I'm thinking of skipping the blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
REALLY? okayyyyy aiming for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes. woahhh it must be an awesome brush to have a backup for a backup, it's limited ed right? 

hahaha okays we need to go on a blush restraint! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Do you have #131 brush Carina?
I don't know.. the whole beach collection packaging puts me off.. Actually I don't know what's with me nowdays, but whole special packaging thing puts me off! I just want everything to be nice sleek black now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
HAHA. well i think it's quite kiddish! Buttttt i like it! HAHA. Maybe it's because i just started this obsession & have not seen that many MAC collection released but honestly i'm quite over all the collections. There are way too many, i have been skipping quite a few!


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2010)

#130 is not LE!  I am going to wait for F&F to have a back up for that.. I can still get away with #187 & #188.

I used to love all those special packaging stuff. I have almost full Hello Kitty collection. But now I am so over it.. I didn't even like Give me Liberty *go and hides*


----------



## vintageroses (May 5, 2010)

^^ hehe okayys! I can't wait for a F&F sale too! I wonder when it will be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will stock up on brushes when that happens!

I think the hello kitty is PRETTY! Probably the prettiest collection, such a pity i was not into makeup at that time! hahas i have to live with not so pretty designs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL was the first special packaging that was released after i got into makeup so i got a few items


----------



## MrsMay (May 5, 2010)

So.... I have a teensy bit of haulage....

One little MAC addict in the making Tabitha Rose May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guess that means my traincase has a limited lifespan before getting raided by a two year old!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*Do you have #131 brush Carina?*
I don't know.. the whole beach collection packaging puts me off.. Actually I don't know what's with me nowdays, but whole special packaging thing puts me off! I just want everything to be nice sleek black now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, I have two #131 brushs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like it, but more for cream blushes or highlights... I feel like its not dense enough for foundation.. Thats why I like the #130.... I like to really push all that foundationy goodness into my pores


----------



## vintageroses (May 5, 2010)

^^ hahhahha okayyy since the blush expert uses it. I HAVE TO GET IT! hahah so i can look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! hahas! I shall wait for F&F sale to get #130 then. i could do with some extra savings. HAHA brushes are so pricey!


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Yep, I have two #131 brushs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like it, but more for cream blushes or highlights... I feel like its not dense enough for foundation.. Thats why I like the #130.... *I like to really push all that foundationy goodness into my pores*



_

 
OMG, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you crack me up!!  I do that with foundation brush. Damn, thought I could skip foundation brush and #187 combo and use #131 instead!

Way to go Jen! I already congratulated you on FB! She looks so cute!! Very yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think F&F might be in late June.. but I could be wrong lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_So.... I have a teensy bit of haulage....

One little MAC addict in the making Tabitha Rose May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guess that means my traincase has a limited lifespan before getting raided by a two year old!!_

 
Congrtulations Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Photos?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_OMG, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you crack me up!! I do that with foundation brush. Damn, thought I could skip foundation brush and #187 combo and use #131 instead!

Way to go Jen! I already congratulated you on FB! She looks so cute!! Very yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think F&F might be in late June.. but I could be wrong lol_

 
i dunno it might just be me that feels that way about the 131.. I have heard heaps of people use it for foundation and love it....


----------



## xLongLashesx (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_So.... I have a teensy bit of haulage....

One little MAC addict in the making Tabitha Rose May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guess that means my traincase has a limited lifespan before getting raided by a two year old!!_

 


Yay!! Tabitha Rose is a gorgeous name! Congrats


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_ 
i dunno it might just be me that feels that way about the 131.. I have heard heaps of people use it for foundation and love it...._

 
Oh wells, I will soon find out, I guess!! I feel as if I have to get optic fibre brushes in all different shapes and sizes etc


----------



## spectrolite (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I like it, but more for cream blushes or highlights... I feel like its not dense enough for foundation.. Thats why I like the #130.... I like to really push all that foundationy goodness into my pores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Have you tried the #189 face brush Carina? It's seriously - AMAZING for so many things. Works a treat with foundations, great for pressed powders like the MSF's, good highlighting brush, good for blending cream blushes out AND I use it for my under eye concealer too. It's like a super brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_So.... I have a teensy bit of haulage....

One little MAC addict in the making Tabitha Rose May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Congratulations MrsMay! I hope you and the baby are doing well. Tabitha Rose is a gorgeous name!! 

My haulage for the day from Makeup + Glow 20% off sale:

- RCMA Loose Powder
- Conquest, Hoochie and Demure lip tars

From Chaddy today:
- New boots from Betts. Cheap as!
- 2 3D lipglosses from Inglot. A blue one and a Pink/Red one. These are amazing omg!
- An eyeshadow duo also from Inglot for a friends birthday tomorrow.

So much for the no spending thing....


----------



## vintageroses (May 5, 2010)

i just need to rave a tiny bit about the 109 brush i just haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first ever MAC face brush & it is amazing! I'm off to order more brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just can't believe how soft & dense they are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm a happy camper!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 6, 2010)

I'm not a massive fan of paddle brushes for foundation Bibi but if you think its amazing, then I will give it a go  

Ummmmm I need your opinions... I did a CP from the US.. The girl was fairly nice, a bit slow to post, but everything arrived today safe and sound.. However, in the box was her invoice from MAC Pro for the items... :S She got charged a VERY reduced price for the items, but she failed to tell me that she was getting them with a Pro discount and she charged me the RRP price... Even with tax and shipping and paypal fees, she made a 50USD profit off my CP order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel so ripped off... You girls know how *generous* I am when it comes to helping you guys get a hold of cheaper MAC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never charge a marked up price.... And I just feel like she should have told me that she was getting it at the discounted rate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even if she only gave me a 10% discount so that she still made a profit, she should have been honest...


----------



## vintageroses (May 6, 2010)

^^ That's really mean! She is not selling it to you she is helping you to do a CP, which means she should charge you the price she paid!! oh goshhh. plus she was slowww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why don't you PM her or something & just ask her? Sighs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just about to place a CP with Baci for brushes!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 6, 2010)

^^ Yeh I was thinking of saying something but I hate starting trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dont be put off Eliza... Baci sems pretty honest about her CP policy... She isnt out to rip you off... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ummm I should probably tell everyone what I got....

Ravishing l/s
Melba Blush
Margin Blush
Vanilla Pigment
Charred Mauve GPS
Below Ground GPS
Dirty GPS

And from Ebay

Zoya Paz
Zoya Charla
Zoya Trixie

And I bought a really expensive Zimmerman dress for my engagement party and I got home and put it on and Micheal doesnt like it... And I feel like shit now... And I dont want to wear it.... I have been crying for hours...


----------



## xLongLashesx (May 6, 2010)

Wow she made $50 on your CP? I bet MAC wouldn't be happy to know she was using her pro discount to make a profit...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 6, 2010)

^^ Yeah... if it was like 20USD I wouldnt be so upset, but $50USD is a huge amount of money...


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 6, 2010)

^^ Hugs babe! Also I think you should just ask her why she did that.. maybe she has an explanation?


----------



## vintageroses (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

  ^^ Yeh I was thinking of saying something but I hate starting trouble

And I bought a really expensive Zimmerman dress for my engagement party and I got home and put it on and Micheal doesnt like it... And I feel like shit now... And I dont want to wear it.... I have been crying for hours...  
 
^^ yeah i know you won't like to ask her but maybe you should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's so dishonest! sighs! I 
wish people would just be honest & not make money which is not earned by honest means! 

Oh noooo! Don't cry hun!! Did you buy it at the mall? Maybe change it for something else? Or maybe he had a rough day at work & was just being moody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheer up!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Yeh I was thinking of saying something but I hate starting trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^I don't think its starting trouble. It was a really sneaky and underhanded thing of her to do honestly. If she was going to charge you full price for items she got a discount on then just be upfront about it. Dodgy.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_Ummm I should probably tell everyone what I got....

Ravishing l/s
Melba Blush
Margin Blush
Vanilla Pigment
Charred Mauve GPS
Below Ground GPS
Dirty GPS

And from Ebay

Zoya Paz
Zoya Charla
Zoya Trixie_

 
^Enjoy the goodies. Melba blush sounds kinda delicious. Maybe I need to add it to my own collection too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next on my hit list is Rhubarb I think... then I need to track down more Superdupernaturals! It's my favorite blush and I need backups.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_And I bought a really expensive Zimmerman dress for my engagement party and I got home and put it on and Micheal doesnt like it... And I feel like shit now... And I dont want to wear it.... I have been crying for hours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Awww Carina don't be sad hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe he will change his mind once you are all done up and he sees how amazing you look in it. Seriously, you could wear a trash bag and make it look HOT. Tell us about the dress?


----------



## vintageroses (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Awww Carina don't be sad hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe he will change his mind once you are all done up and he sees how amazing you look in it. Seriously, you could wear a trash bag and make it look HOT. Tell us about the dress? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yesss i totally agree that you can wear anything & still look amazingly hottt!


----------



## xLongLashesx (May 6, 2010)

Oh Carina! I only just read your sad post.. I think you should post a pic of this dress and let us decide whether it's hot or not!

What do guys know anyway. I'm always asking my man "what do you know about stuff like this?" and he says "nuthin". Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about the CP'er, I wouldn't say anything. Just don't use her again. And send me her username so I won't use her either!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Hugs babe! Also I think you should just ask her why she did that.. maybe she has an explanation?_

 
I sent her an email just asking what the deal was... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ yeah i know you won't like to ask her but maybe you should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's so dishonest! sighs! I 
wish people would just be honest & not make money which is not earned by honest means! 

Tell me about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh noooo! Don't cry hun!! Did you buy it at the mall? Maybe change it for something else? Or maybe he had a rough day at work & was just being moody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheer up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There are no refunds on the dress... It was freakin expensive... ahhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I dont really like anythig else they had in the store,... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I don't think its starting trouble. It was a really sneaky and underhanded thing of her to do honestly. If she was going to charge you full price for items she got a discount on then just be upfront about it. Dodgy.

Yeh I totally agree. Had she told me from the beginning I would have been ok with it... 

^Enjoy the goodies. Melba blush sounds kinda delicious. Maybe I need to add it to my own collection too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next on my hit list is Rhubarb I think... then I need to track down more Superdupernaturals! It's my favorite blush and I need backups.

Melba is gorgeous! I was going to use it today but I'm such a scatterbrain when Im upset I left it on my bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well I'll use it over the weekend and report on whether it applies well or not... 


^Awww Carina don't be sad hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe he will change his mind once you are all done up and he sees how amazing you look in it. Seriously, you could wear a trash bag and make it look HOT. Tell us about the dress? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Bibi... Its just kinda tight and now I feel really self conscious about it.... I'll post a pic of it below... Believe it or not, the model in the photo is a girl I went to high school with (bitch!! )

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Oh Carina! I only just read your sad post.. I think you should post a pic of this dress and let us decide whether it's hot or not!

What do guys know anyway. I'm always asking my man "what do you know about stuff like this?" and he says "nuthin". Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about the CP'er, I wouldn't say anything. Just don't use her again. And send me her username so I won't use her either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha ill message you her username... 

here are some pics of the dress.. just add 15kgs to the body and shorten the legs and thats me.... lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (May 7, 2010)

Ah.. I see what the problem is. 

It's a gorgeous dress, it's not the kind of gorgeous that (most not all!) men like. Don't take what he's said to heart, it's just not his taste. 

I'm sure you look beautiful in it or you wouldn't have bought it!


----------



## xLongLashesx (May 7, 2010)

It's very Kim K btw.. and that model is too skinny to do it justice! LOL..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 7, 2010)

yes it is very kim k.... thats what everyone said i looked like when i came out of the changeroom... lol.... and i agree, she is too skinny... 

I'm just worried im too close to the other end of the weight spectrum to wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my sister said that it fits me like it was made for me.....


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 7, 2010)

^^ You're going to look beautiful in it, tell him to go jump in a lake!


----------



## spectrolite (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_yes it is very kim k.... thats what everyone said i looked like when i came out of the changeroom... lol.... and i agree, she is too skinny... 

I'm just worried im too close to the other end of the weight spectrum to wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my sister said that it fits me like it was made for me....._

 
OMG Carina that dress is amazing!! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure you look super hot in it. It is definitely not a dress that some little twig girl could pull off.  You gotta have curves and a bit of POW to wear it. I really hope you will post a pic of you wearing it. 

And don't worry about your fiance. Soooo many times I have asked my partner what he's thought of something and he has flat out told me he didn't like it but then I wear it and he's like "Oh when did you get that it's nice" lol. You KNOW what looks good on you so just trust yourself, your sexy curves and your girlfriends.


----------



## spectrolite (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_It's very Kim K btw.. and that model is too skinny to do it justice! LOL.._

 

^ITA. It's even looks too big for her. I wanna see Carina or Kim K model it!


----------



## vintageroses (May 7, 2010)

oh my goooshhh i love the dressss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & yess i agree that she is a tad too skinny to be in it! I think it's gonna look so hot on you! Esp since your sis said that! Pleasee post a picture of you in it! Hope you had a better day hun! <3

ohh & i just ordered some mac brushes with baci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yays


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 7, 2010)

That dress is stunning! Wear it anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a small (tiny!) CP from the Pret a Papier collection - Instant Chic blush


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_OMG Carina that dress is amazing!! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure you look super hot in it. It is definitely not a dress that some little twig girl could pull off.  You gotta have curves and a bit of POW to wear it. I really hope you will post a pic of you wearing it. 

And don't worry about your fiance. Soooo many times I have asked my partner what he's thought of something and he has flat out told me he didn't like it but then I wear it and he's like "Oh when did you get that it's nice" lol. You KNOW what looks good on you so just trust yourself, your sexy curves and your girlfriends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_oh my goooshhh i love the dressss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & yess i agree that she is a tad too skinny to be in it! I think it's gonna look so hot on you! Esp since your sis said that! Pleasee post a picture of you in it! Hope you had a better day hun! <3

ohh & i just ordered some mac brushes with baci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yays_

 
Thanks for the moral support ladies.. You guys are the best *hugs* 

I decided today that I'm going to buy bridget jones undies on the weekend to suck everything in, and then I should feel a bit more comfortable wearing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes I'll post a pic.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllThingsGirly* 

 
_That dress is stunning! Wear it anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a small (tiny!) CP from the Pret a Papier collection - Instant Chic blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks hun! Good haul! Probably the best thing from the Pret a Papier collection, but I'm biased cos I'm a blush addict


----------



## xLongLashesx (May 7, 2010)

Oooh get yourself some Spanx! Just like Kim..

I'm changing your name. You will now be referred to as 'Karina'


----------



## vintageroses (May 7, 2010)

^^ HAHA i like thattt! Karina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha & both of them are so hottt! & Kim always has like perfect looking makeup which suits Carina toooo!*envyyy*


----------



## rockin26 (May 9, 2010)

Having met you in person Carina I can totally vouch that you will look super HAWT in that dress!!!

So my little haulage this weekend was only a brand new Mazda 3!!!! Zoom Zoom Zoom!!!!! It's red and so freakin fancy!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

HAHA ONLY a Madza 3?! hahah yayyy have fun zooming around!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes i love my car to bits! Gonna be so upset when i have to leave Australia in Aug & sell it away


----------



## sambibabe (May 9, 2010)

OMG Carina, that is one SICK dress.. Sick as 'beautiful', not 'awful' by the way. Plus it is your wedding.. It is all about you, not the dress, so whatever you decided to wear, you will look fab Carina!

Zoom zoom zoom Robyn! Congrats!!!

My Dior haul yesterday: Pink nude designer quint, concealer and #556 gloss.. A bargain too after $70 worth of discount and vouchers lol.. 

AND TODAY!!!!  Hubby bought me a Dior bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't think I will go to sleep tonight!!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_HAHA ONLY a Madza 3?! hahah yayyy have fun zooming around!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes i love my car to bits! Gonna be so upset when i have to leave Australia in Aug & sell it away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Where are you going?


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My Dior haul yesterday: Pink nude designer quint, concealer and #556 gloss.. A bargain too after $70 worth of discount and vouchers lol.. 

AND TODAY!!!!  Hubby bought me a Dior bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't think I will go to sleep tonight!!!!!_

 
OOOOOH!NICEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahah Dior's glosses are so pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & that's so sweet of your hub! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes show us the bagggg! i love bags! hahha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Where are you going?_

 
I am going back to Singapore in Aug!There goes my carrrr. I might leave it at my cousin's for abit (if my dad allows, since he bought it for me!) just incase i decide to come back to Australia


----------



## rockin26 (May 9, 2010)

^^ Aww that's sad you have to leave, what kind of car is it?

I refuse to get sucked into these Dior glosses, I have to shell out $1800 for insurance and reversing sensors before the car gets here in June. I guess that means I'm skipping To The Beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sad because I wanted to get Hipness so badly!


----------



## sambibabe (May 9, 2010)

Loooove Dior glosses!  I just love Dior makeup looks campaigned around their couture looks.  One more shade and I will really stop lol. 

Haha.. The bag is FAB. Now I need some nice outfit to go with it lol. 

Wow... that sucks about the insurance Robyn! Did the finance guy shop around for you?   I have Hipness and never touch it, because it is in a Fafi packaging. Grr


----------



## sambibabe (May 9, 2010)

Eliza, at least if you move to Singapore, you can visit MUFE boutique everyday!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Aww that's sad you have to leave, what kind of car is it?

I refuse to get sucked into these Dior glosses, I have to shell out $1800 for insurance and reversing sensors before the car gets here in June. I guess that means I'm skipping To The Beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sad because I wanted to get Hipness so badly!_

 





 But we still have this forum so i'll still be lurking around, even though i won't be living in Aussieee! It's a micra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Woahhh that's expensive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighhs! That's alright, now you have a carr! you can zoooom everywheree yays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Loooove Dior glosses! I just love Dior makeup looks campaigned around their couture looks. One more shade and I will really stop lol. 

Haha.. The bag is FAB. Now I need some nice outfit to go with it lol. 

Wow... that sucks about the insurance Robyn! Did the finance guy shop around for you? *I have Hipness and never touch it, because it is in a Fafi packaging. *Grr

Eliza, at least if you move to Singapore, you can visit MUFE boutique everyday!!_

 
HAHA yess i love their glosses tooo! I think the 1st high end gloss i had as Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my mum bought it for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you like the colour of hipness though? It's looks gorgeous from swatches! 
HAHA yess i can visit MUFE & SEPHORAAA everdayyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas & i can get asian stuff for you guys if you happen to want anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! But MAC is still cheaper in the US, Singapore's price is just a few dollar cheaper then Aus!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Oooh get yourself some Spanx! Just like Kim..

I'm changing your name. You will now be referred to as 'Karina' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol you're funny Sal.... 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Having met you in person Carina I can totally vouch that you will look super HAWT in that dress!!!

So my little haulage this weekend was only a brand new Mazda 3!!!! Zoom Zoom Zoom!!!!! It's red and so freakin fancy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Aww thanks Robyn! Congrats on the new car! How exciting! I remember when I got my new car I would take it out for a drive just for the sake of it because I thought it was so sexy! lol 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_OMG Carina, that is one SICK dress.. Sick as 'beautiful', not 'awful' by the way. Plus it is your wedding.. It is all about you, not the dress, so whatever you decided to wear, you will look fab Carina!

AND TODAY!!!! Hubby bought me a Dior bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't think I will go to sleep tonight!!!!!_

 
Thanks Nat... I tried the dress on again over the weekend and I was happier with how it fit this time..I have lost another kilo the past week (4kg in total) so if can lose another 2 before the engagement I should be sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lucky you getting a Dior bag! Which one is it?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 10, 2010)

In the event that I was allowed to buy a lipstick, I would buy Revlon Colourburst Lipstick in the Colour Soft Nude (#070).....


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_In the event that I was allowed to buy a lipstick, I would buy Revlon Colourburst Lipstick in the Colour Soft Nude (#070)..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HEHES! Not to tempt you BUT i have 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes I wish it is cheaper though! It's like $22 in target? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & i guess we have to wait till the end of this year (or you can hint someone, haha i did not say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)! haha it's so hard but we'll do it!


----------



## sambibabe (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Thanks Nat... I tried the dress on again over the weekend and I was happier with how it fit this time..I have lost another kilo the past week (4kg in total) so if can lose another 2 before the engagement I should be sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lucky you getting a Dior bag! Which one is it?_

 
Way to go Carina! I don't know how you can lose weight with all the yummy food you have been cooking. Or have you uploaded all those food pics to torture me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a black patent lambskin clutch bag with a long silver chain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I so need a nice black pants and shoes.. The bag doesn't go with my usual jeans and sneakers look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went to MAC today to grab Coral Crepe pp and apparently they had no shipment, so the collection is not coming out till next Monday. Boos.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 10, 2010)

^^ I have been making that food for Micheal and not eating it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been living on vegetable soup, steamed veggies and salads! UGHHHH! 

In the past two weeks he has eaten about 4 large blocks of Cadbury Dairy Milk in front of me. I want to kill him!!!! lol

Wow the bag sounds gorgeous! Definitely needs black pants and killer heels! 

I wonder if it was the same for the Sydney stores????


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

^^ do you have a blogg Carina? On all your yummy foood! haha i want to see it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're so sweet hun! cooking for him & not eating
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure it will be worth it! You're gonna look stunning in the dress! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gawdd chocolate makes me weakkkk.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 10, 2010)

^^ haha nah I uploaded a few pics on facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes Im a good little wifey... As I commented on one of the photos that I uploaded, my cooking is part of the reason he is marrying me lol....


We must resist the chocolate! Maybe I should put off my buying ban until when I can eat chocolate... It's one or the other I think  I cant handle both!!! BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rockin26 (May 10, 2010)

I don't know how you can cook all that awesome food and not eat anything yourself, how is it you have an iron will with food but fail massively with MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The insurance isn't $1800 for my car (thank christ!) but combined with the reversing sensors and insurance I'll be up for about that total. How is it insurance companies can vary so much on their quotes?? One place said $650 and another said $1000?!

Coral Crepe looks hot Nat but I don't think I could pull it off, hope ya get it next week!


----------



## sambibabe (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ I have been making that food for Micheal and not eating it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been living on vegetable soup, steamed veggies and salads! UGHHHH! _

 
 OMG, that would be sooo hard!! Kudos for you Carina! Hubby and I are on Lite n Easy at the moment, because the meals actually work out cheaper than if I cooked everyday, plus weekend dinning.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_I don't know how you can cook all that awesome food and not eat anything yourself, how is it you have an iron will with food but fail massively with MAC?_

 
  Haha.. I could skip my meals, if I could buy makeup instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_The insurance isn't $1800 for my car (thank christ!) but combined with the reversing sensors and insurance I'll be up for about that total. How is it insurance companies can vary so much on their quotes?? One place said $650 and another said $1000?!_

 
 Oh okay.  Yeah hubby has a contract with VW and he renews his insurance everytime his payment goes up. You need to shop around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_Coral Crepe looks hot Nat but I don't think I could pull it off, hope ya get it next week!_

 
 I can't wear coral either, Robyn, but apparently it deepens brown colour in such a fab way, I have to check it out.  Plus it is sold out in US..  I don't know.. it drives me nuts to see if something's sold out and I don't have it lol


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ haha nah I uploaded a few pics on facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes Im a good little wifey... As I commented on one of the photos that I uploaded, my cooking is part of the reason he is marrying me lol....


We must resist the chocolate! Maybe I should put off my buying ban until when I can eat chocolate... It's one or the other I think  I cant handle both!!! BAHAHAHAHA_

 
ohhh okays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's so sweeeeet! 

HAHA yes i'm trying to resist chocolateeeeee! HAHA!! I'm aim to do both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahha & see how long i last.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 10, 2010)

Got my nailpolish haul


----------



## CatsMeow (May 10, 2010)

Mini haul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coral Crepe p/p
Kraft l/s
Gazette Grey e/s
Girl About Town l/s
Blankety l/s
#7 lash
Rosemary & Thyme e/k


----------



## spectrolite (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Got my nailpolish haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
^OOoooOooooOoooo Ahhhhhhhhh!  Prettttttttttttttty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  Where did you get them polishes from? Nice haul!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I don't know how you can cook all that awesome food and not eat anything yourself, how is it you have an iron will with food but fail massively with MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha I do have an iron will with MAC.. trust me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have managed to save up almost half the cost of my engagement party in the past 2 months.. and thats with me hauling like mad   I can be strong willed when I want to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_OMG, that would be sooo hard!! Kudos for you Carina! Hubby and I are on Lite n Easy at the moment, because the meals actually work out cheaper than if I cooked everyday, plus weekend dinning.

*Haha.. I could skip my meals, if I could buy makeup instead*



_

 
lol the makeup diet Nat!!!! Buy makeup and lose weight! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Got my nailpolish haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 





 Nice haul Mich!!!! They look sooo yummy!!!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^OOoooOooooOoooo Ahhhhhhhhh!  Prettttttttttttttty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  Where did you get them polishes from? Nice haul!_

 
I think Mich got her stuff from MaiandJays on Ebay.. I have a haul from them on the way too! YAY!!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I think Mich got her stuff from MaiandJays on Ebay.. I have a haul from them on the way too! YAY!!!_

 
I have on one the way toooooooo! They said they will send it out today! super excited!


----------



## rockin26 (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I can't wear coral either, Robyn, but apparently it deepens brown colour in such a fab way, I have to check it out. Plus it is sold out in US.. I don't know.. *it drives me nuts to see if something's sold out and I don't have it lol*_

 





 I don't know why but that makes me think of the Seagulls from Finding Nemo, MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!!

I'm having serious withdrawals reading this thread, I think if I see anyone hauling Hipness I'll have a breakdown


----------



## sambibabe (May 10, 2010)

^^ Haha.. What's with Hipness?  I will have to remember to use it tomorrow and see what I have been missing out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woo hoo! My lease request has been approved and my shop is moving to the area 5 minutes walk from my apartment!!  So if I go a bit quiet here for the next month or so, it is because I am busy moving


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





 I don't know why but that makes me think of the Seagulls from Finding Nemo, MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!!

I'm having serious withdrawals reading this thread, I think if I see anyone hauling Hipness I'll have a breakdown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHA Thou shall not talk about Hipness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 11, 2010)

^^ Got the haul from maiandjays :> (thanks Carina, I'm being a bit slack here heheh)


----------



## CatsMeow (May 12, 2010)

Lash haul...
#4, 7, 12, 32 and 34s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And wipes!! (how exciting)


----------



## annegal (May 13, 2010)

How funny, my last haul also involved a solitary packet of wipes! Yay wipes! HAHA


----------



## annegal (May 13, 2010)

Oh and I just noticed your DP CatsMeow, are you by chance the MUA who did the first shoot for the Adelaide Fashion Collective?


----------



## panda0410 (May 13, 2010)

Haven't hauled anything lately, but I INTEND to haul Givenchy Eademoiselle & Gucci Flora as soon as rego and insurance is done ~ does that count? LOL!


----------



## keeks87 (May 14, 2010)

I was crasy leming a blush ombre but I decided to finally get dollymix instead, and oh my gosh I'm glad I did it's such an amaizing colour that realy works on my skin tone.


----------



## spectrolite (May 15, 2010)

Non makeup related haul >_< Just one thing really, clothing! I bought this GORGEOUS black merino wool long hooded jacket today. It is ankle length, super warm and can be belted, tied up, wrapped around or whatever... worn lots of ways. I say its an "Investment" item. Luv it!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 15, 2010)

Still haven't gotten all my recent purchases in the mail yet.. But the stuff I have gotten:

15 Pan Pallet
Woodwinked e/s
Rosy Outlook e/s
Straw Harvest e/s
Pincurl e/s
Warm Chill e/s


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 16, 2010)

Having the most shocking morning ever! The worst part was that I forgot all my makeup at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily I had some in my draw at work.... However I went to priceline to buy a Covergirl Lashblast mascara and I was such a mess I didnt look at the colour and I bought Brown Black instead of Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I HATE BROWN BLACK MASCARA... lol Oh well....


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 16, 2010)

^^ Poor thing - I hate when that happens. I bought an awesome book once in haste and when I started reading it I realised it was an abridged version, I HATE that haha.

At least you're not stuck in bed feeling crapola. I think I have gastro or something


----------



## spectrolite (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Having the most shocking morning ever! The worst part was that I forgot all my makeup at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily I had some in my draw at work.... However I went to priceline to buy a Covergirl Lashblast mascara and I was such a mess I didnt look at the colour and I bought Brown Black instead of Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I HATE BROWN BLACK MASCARA... lol Oh well.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Lols I did the SAME thing a few weeks ago Carina. Had a shocking morning, then realized I forgot mascara and felt somehow incomplete. Went to get some, opened it, started applying and it looked wrong... It was Brown/Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still have it for emergencies but I hate how it sits there mocking me and laughing when ever I see it in my makeup bag. 

I hope your day gets better. Big smile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_At least you're not stuck in bed feeling crapola. I think I have gastro or something_

 
^Poor thing, I hope you feel better soon, that sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If its any comfort I've got some killer cramps happening right now and not a single crumb of chocolate in the house.


----------



## vintageroses (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Poor thing, I hope you feel better soon, that sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If its any comfort I've got some killer cramps happening right now and not a single crumb of chocolate in the house._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_At least you're not stuck in bed feeling crapola. I think I have gastro or something_

 
I hope all of you are feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr * 
_Having the most shocking morning ever! The worst part was that I forgot all my makeup at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily I had some in my draw at work.... However I went to priceline to buy a Covergirl Lashblast mascara and I was such a mess I didnt look at the colour and I bought Brown Black instead of Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I HATE BROWN BLACK MASCARA... lol Oh well.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you had a better day Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought my skincare(Clarins)! Been way too busy with uni that i've been putting it off! I got 2 products(sunscreen & a mask set) & got a little gift set! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & there was a mini lip gloss in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yays haha


----------



## Care (May 17, 2010)

my belated birthday shopping!

I'll link the pic since it's kinda big
http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/8...0517022607.jpg


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_my belated birthday shopping!

I'll link the pic since it's kinda big
http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/8...0517022607.jpg_

 

WOAAAAAAAAAH
Amazing haul!!

Happy belated birthday


----------



## vintageroses (May 18, 2010)

YAYS got my stuff from maiandjays!!





Well not all are mine, i wish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha





L to R - Sephora by OPI (Metro Chic), OPI Parlez Vous OPI?, OPI Tickle my france-y and OPI Hearts of Pink

this is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While i was packing up everything i realised i had another one! Lincoln Park after dark! Just imagine it is there in the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This really made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you so much Carina for recommending maiandjays!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2010)

^^ I'll have to email them through some OPI requests next time!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_Oh and I just noticed your DP CatsMeow, are you by chance the MUA who did the first shoot for the Adelaide Fashion Collective?_

 
Yep, that's me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Yay for wipes!!! heheh


----------



## vintageroses (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ I'll have to email them through some OPI requests next time!_

 
yes you have to! Love OPI


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Poor thing - I hate when that happens. I bought an awesome book once in haste and when I started reading it I realised it was an abridged version, I HATE that haha.

At least you're not stuck in bed feeling crapola. I think I have gastro or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you are feeling better today babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Lols I did the SAME thing a few weeks ago Carina. Had a shocking morning, then realized I forgot mascara and felt somehow incomplete. Went to get some, opened it, started applying and it looked wrong... It was Brown/Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still have it for emergencies but I hate how it sits there mocking me and laughing when ever I see it in my makeup bag. 

I hope your day gets better. Big smile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Bibi.... The past few days have sadly been some of the most stressful days of my entire year. Micheal's mum has lost her mind in regard to this engagment party and it is really starting to affect me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope she calms down for the day.... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Poor thing, I hope you feel better soon, that sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If its any comfort I've got some killer cramps happening right now and not a single crumb of chocolate in the house._

 

Oh I feel ya! I had the worst cramps yesterday too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I am not eating chocolate until after sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_ 
Hope you had a better day Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks babe! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_YAYS got my stuff from maiandjays!!





Well not all are mine, i wish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha





L to R - Sephora by OPI (Metro Chic), OPI Parlez Vous OPI?, OPI Tickle my france-y and OPI Hearts of Pink

this is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While i was packing up everything i realised i had another one! Lincoln Park after dark! Just imagine it is there in the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This really made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much Carina for recommending maiandjays!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nice haul eliza! I got my maiandjays order the other day as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll take photos when I get home


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2010)

I just bought one of the most expensive Dior serum!  Since I have a huge makeup stash, I should stop buying them and concentrate on the skincare instead..  Gettin' old is not fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyhoo, who is getting Marine Life?


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrr* 
_nice haul eliza! I got my maiandjays order the other day as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll take photos when I get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yays! can't wait to see pictures! I love to seeing what you guys gets! Makes me feel like I'm hauling too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sidetracking but, what nail colour are you gonna wear for your party? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I just bought one of the most expensive Dior serum!  Since I have a huge makeup stash, I should stop buying them and concentrate on the skincare instead..  Gettin' old is not fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyhoo, who is getting Marine Life? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*wavesss* meeeeee, i'm getting marine life, just made a CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you getting it Nat?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2010)

212SE Brush
242SE Brush
EcoTools Eyeshadow Brush
Artifact Paint Pot
Amazing Cosmetics Concealer (trying for the first time)
Lorac Baked Matte Satin Blush in "Flaunt"
Orly Nailtrition
Essie in "Happily Ever After"
China Glaze "Chiaroscuro"
China Glaze "Turned Up Turquoise"
Opi "Chopsticking to my Story"
Nicole by Opi "Love Your Life"

All from today... I can't wait to make a big monthly haul post when I get the rest of my stuff in the mail


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 19, 2010)

Nice haul LittleMaryJane!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Yays! can't wait to see pictures! I love to seeing what you guys gets! Makes me feel like I'm hauling too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sidetracking but, what nail colour are you gonna wear for your party? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I DONT KNOW!! I was thinking about that this morning. Do I get a french manicure? Or do I put a colour on. If I wear a colour I was thinking of putting on my Chanel Innatendu... Its a gorgeous "mannequin hands" colour on me..... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_*wavesss* meeeeee, i'm getting marine life, just made a CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you getting it Nat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didnt get marine life... I feel it will just sit in the draw with all my other highlight powders


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 
_*wavesss* meeeeee, i'm getting marine life, just made a CP  are you getting it Nat?_

 
I am still deciding!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I didnt get marine life... I feel it will just sit in the draw with all my other highlight powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My sentiment exactly..  The blush looks pretty, but I wouldn't touch it, thanks to the overlay.. Grr..  But this little red Natalie on my left shoulder is whispering I might be missing out


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hope you are feeling better today babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks honey bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed two days of work now and my tummy is still trying to make its olympics debut in some kind of somersaulting event. I have a TAFE assessment tonight and I feel way too sick to get out of bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^ As for Marine Life, don't give in, guys! It's just a gimmick hehehe. Though I wish I had  that highlight powder sitting in my drawer instead of the one from the  honey collection, seahorses are cuter than honeycomb lol. :>


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ As for Marine Life, don't give in, guys! It's just a gimmick hehehe. *Though I wish I had  that highlight powder sitting in my drawer instead of the one from the  honey collection, seahorses are cuter than honeycomb lol*. :>_

 
 I totally agree.. What was I thinking with that honeycomb crap.  Ha, I don't even know what it is called.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 19, 2010)

Nat, little red Carina is saying the same thing to me! Our little red devils must talk to each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mich - thats terrible that you still feel so unwell!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my experience of tummy bugs (I have them all the time) they never last that long! Maybe you have food poisoning. In which case you may need tablets before you start feeling better.... I have had salmonella and giardia poisoning and I felt like crap for over a week before I realised went to the doctor and got tablets.

Oh and I totally agree, I wish my highlight powders were pretty seahorses and not honeycomb patterns either


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2010)

^^ Haha.. I wonder if white little Natalie and Carina ever do anything.  Are they even around???  Wish our stores are like US and we could return stuff. I am so returning that Honeycomb thing tomorrow!!!

Grr.. all these tummy problem. Hope you are having lots of liquid Mich! I have Irritable Bowel Syndrome and my tummy is bloated 24/7.  IBS is the reason I don't see my 6 pack muscle


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 19, 2010)

^^ I think little red carina locked up little white carina in the dungeon about march last year and she hasnt been heard from since....


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Nat, little red Carina is saying the same thing to me! Our little red devils must talk to each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mich - thats terrible that you still feel so unwell!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my experience of tummy bugs (I have them all the time) they never last that long! Maybe you have food poisoning. In which case you may need tablets before you start feeling better.... I have had salmonella and giardia poisoning and I felt like crap for over a week before I realised went to the doctor and got tablets.

Oh and I totally agree, I wish my highlight powders were pretty seahorses and not honeycomb patterns either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^ Same here, never had it this long! I went to the doctor and he thinks its just a nasty virus that's lasting longer than a day. I've only been eating my own cooking (well, before, when I could eat haha) so I hope I didn't poison myself  Both my nephews have been vomiting the past week so I might have caught it from them.


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I DONT KNOW!! I was thinking about that this morning. Do I get a french manicure? Or do I put a colour on. If I wear a colour I was thinking of putting on my Chanel Innatendu... Its a gorgeous "mannequin hands" colour on me....._

 
Ooooh french sounds really pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Urgh i need to get my hands on a chanel polish!Maybe i should use my myer voucher for that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I didnt get marine life... I feel it will just sit in the draw with all my other highlight powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_I am still deciding!_

 
HAHA. It's quite pigmented though, I will probably use it as a blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha I'm just making your decision harder Nat. haha It's so pretty I'm really not sure if i can bear to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OH & i just went to Mecca, wanted to get colour matched for NARS sheer glow (for my graduation) & the MUA say they don't have a colour for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously! sighh. What foundations are HG for you guys? I need a nice one for my graduation


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 19, 2010)

^^ I recommend MAC Face and Body - it doesn't have SPF so it photographs well.


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

^^ thank you sweeet! I will check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sucha newbie with foundation, have only tried MAC select SPF 15!


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2010)

What is your skin like Eliza? F&B is really dewy and a lot of oily people don't like it.  Yeah, Marine life is pretty, but it probably looks the lighter version of Hipness or Instant Chic on me.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_^^ I think little red carina locked up little white carina in the dungeon about march last year and she hasnt been heard from since...._

 
 Haha.. I think I ever had the white one, because I have been buying stuff all my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Probably little red one on my left and little pink one my right, which tells me to buy everything in pinks!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_OH & i just went to Mecca, wanted to get colour matched for NARS sheer glow (for my graduation) & the MUA say they don't have a colour for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously! sighh. What foundations are HG for you guys? I need a nice one for my graduation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^It really shits me how some companies don't carry the full range of  foundation colours in Australia. Not everyone is beige damn it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think its incredibly disrespectful to darker women out there. Seriously would it kill them just to have the odd bottle of darker shade around just in case a darker lady should want some foundation? /end rant

I'm loving the Mac Mineralized Foundation at the moment but I don't think it would photograph so well due to the SPF. I actually tried my Studio Sculpt (set with RCMA loose powder which is AMAZING!) again today too and was happy with the result. I think it might be a good winter foundation for me. Ive never tried Face and Body but i keep hearing great things about it. Maybe get a generous sample to try out?


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What is your skin like Eliza? F&B is really dewy and a lot of oily people don't like it.  Yeah, Marine life is pretty, but it probably looks the lighter version of Hipness or Instant Chic on me._

 
Mmmh, I have combination skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So like oily on the T-zone & I don't really need any coverage I just want to look flawless for my graduation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vain much? hahas

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_^It really shits me how some companies don't carry the full range of foundation colours in Australia. Not everyone is beige damn it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think its incredibly disrespectful to darker women out there. Seriously would it kill them just to have the odd bottle of darker shade around just in case a darker lady should want some foundation? /end rant

I'm loving the Mac Mineralized Foundation at the moment but I don't think it would photograph so well due to the SPF. I actually tried my Studio Sculpt (set with RCMA loose powder which is AMAZING!) again today too and was happy with the result. I think it might be a good winter foundation for me. Ive never tried Face and Body but i keep hearing great things about it. Maybe get a generous sample to try out?_

 
Awws, you're so sweet ranting on my behalf but well in their defense they did have harder shades but she just was not able to swatch me! It was either too light or too dark! She was really not skilled too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to tell her which colour i thought i was, she either took way too dark colour or way too light. Oh wells, it means i get to save money on the expensive NARS sheer glow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okays! I'll check out Studio sculpt, Mineralized foundation & Face and body (hopefully my MA will give me samples for all! I think she will if i ask nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I've always used Select SPF & I've not seen the white cast which everyone talks about!maybe because I'm more tanned? 

Thank you so much girls, you guys are wonderful! <3


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2010)

Eliza, you are a Brissy girl, right? F&B foundation is only available at the pro store though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I find Sculpt a bit too heavy for me, but a lot of girls like it.  Yeah, try new Mineralized foundation (the compact one, not the liquid one) and Studio Fix Fluid.  Also try Stila foundation and Dior Nude too!


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

^^ ohh! Thanks Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check all those out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yays hopefully I find something nice! I'll report back to you girlies!


----------



## spectrolite (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Awws, you're so sweet ranting on my behalf but well in their defense they did have harder shades but she just was not able to swatch me! It was either too light or too dark! She was really not skilled too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to tell her which colour i thought i was, she either took way too dark colour or way too light. Oh wells, it means i get to save money on the expensive NARS sheer glow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Ohhh so they do have the full range at the counter? I was looking at the shade range on the Mecca website and there were only like 6 or 7 shades available out of 15. If you go there now you can see they only have the light to medium range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not like I *need* another foundation, but its just nice to know I can get  one that matches me if I want to ya know? Let us know what you end up with!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 19, 2010)

Bibi I totally agree that there should be more of a colour range available in foundations! Its ridiculous that there isnt....

Eliza, I do know that Napoleon have some darker shades if you haven't seen/tried them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bibi you have scared me big time about the Mineralize SPF 15 not photographing well.. I just bought two different colours today (NC35 and NC40) to wear for my graduation on Saturday and my engagement on Sunday. I'm getting a spray tan on Friday night so I thought I should get my summer shades to match the tan  but now I'm worried they are going to photograph white.... The MA assured me that they have been tested for photography and dont photograph white... but im still scared


----------



## spectrolite (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Bibi you have scared me big time about the Mineralize SPF 15 not photographing well.. I just bought two different colours today (NC35 and NC40) to wear for my graduation on Saturday and my engagement on Sunday. I'm getting a spray tan on Friday night so I thought I should get my summer shades to match the tan  but now I'm worried they are going to photograph white.... The MA assured me that they have been tested for photography and dont photograph white... but im still scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awww hehehe! Carina I've never been photographed in it myself so don't be scared. You will look gorgeous I'm sure >_< Listen to the professional lady, I'm sure she knows a lot more about it than I do. Seriously I know nothing and I'm an idiot!


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_^Ohhh so they do have the full range at the counter? I was looking at the shade range on the Mecca website and there were only like 6 or 7 shades available out of 15. If you go there now you can see they only have the light to medium range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not like I *need* another foundation, but its just nice to know I can get one that matches me if I want to ya know? Let us know what you end up with!_

 
Yeah! I just went to the site & it's so weird, but they do have all the shades i think!There were def more then 6-7 at least 10! So i'm guessing they carry all. But i totally know what you mean! Esp when you need it urgently & don't wanna order it from the US! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Eliza, I do know that Napoleon have some darker shades if you haven't seen/tried them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bibi you have scared me big time about the Mineralize SPF 15 not photographing well.. I just bought two different colours today (NC35 and NC40) to wear for my graduation on Saturday and my engagement on Sunday. I'm getting a spray tan on Friday night so I thought I should get my summer shades to match the tan  but now I'm worried they are going to photograph white.... The MA assured me that they have been tested for photography and dont photograph white... but im still scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OOH okays I'll check Napoleon out too! I should just hop from one makeup counter to another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm, Carina I don't know but i've always used SPF skincare but never photograph white before! Maybe because of our skin tone we just don't? You will be fine! Trust the MA


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 19, 2010)

Bibi, I'd trust you before I trust the MA!!!!!  Seriously!

And you are not an idiot! Thats the whole reason I love you girls and this site in general.. The MA's are just there to sell the product. You girls are here to test it and tell the TRUTH!

I was worried about the SPF before but I was hoping that if I got a colour a fraction darker than I needed it wouldnt be too much of an issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll wear it for my graduation on Saturday and then look at the photos and if I look white, I'll wear my MUFE HD instead for the engagement and then just blot and powder like a mad woman... lol ....


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_And you are not an idiot! Thats the whole reason I love you girls and this site in general.. The MA's are just there to sell the product.* You girls are here to test it and tell the TRUTH!
* 
I was worried about the SPF before but I was hoping that if I got a colour a fraction darker than I needed it wouldnt be too much of an issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll wear it for my graduation on Saturday and then look at the photos and if I look white, I'll wear my MUFE HD instead for the engagement and then just blot and powder like a mad woman... lol ...._

 
AGREEEEEEEEE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes! You get to have a test run! yays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is the MUFE HD foundation as good as everyone deems it to be?


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2010)

Haha.. By the time you put powder and contour your face, I don't think you will photograph white Carina!

Eliza, HD foundation photographs well!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 19, 2010)

^^ lol and put on the 20 kilos of blush that I wear! Bahahaha


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Eliza, HD foundation photographs well!_

 
Hmmm, It's so expensive & I can't colour match before i order it online! haha I might give it a shot & keep my fingers CROSSED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'll check out Myers tomorrow!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 19, 2010)

I agree with Carina that most MA's will say whatever they want to sell a product. I have no idea about *other* ingredients, I just know from my own use that SPF makes me look ghostly in photos. Maybe they have something in it to counteract it now??

Either way Carina, don't worry!! You'll look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like Nat said, after all the powder and the blotting, it'll probably mask the SPF bahahaha.


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ lol and put on the 20 kilos of blush that I wear! Bahahaha_

 
I believe you do have 20kg of blush!! You blush queen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 
_Hmmm, It's so expensive & I can't colour match before i order it online! haha I might give it a shot & keep my fingers CROSSED!  but i'll check out Myers tomorrow!_

 
 You can buy samples from Media makeup?  I would wait till you move to Singapore anyway and get colourmatched at the store.


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2010)

Wait til you see the mega haul I got yesterday!!!!! A whole......

Too Faced Shadow Insurance x 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm feeling quite underwhelmed to be honest.

Ohh but I came within a bees dick of buying Fold & Tuck l/g from the Pret a Papier stand, it's soooo hot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bloody spending ban!!!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ You can buy samples from Media makeup?  I would wait till you move to Singapore anyway and get colourmatched at the store._

 
haha! Yess I should wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_Ohh but I came within a bees dick of buying Fold & Tuck l/g from the Pret a Papier stand, it's soooo hot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bloody spending ban!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha spending bans don't work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i stayed away from the MAC counter yesterday so that i won't look at fold & tuck l/g! I know i want it but i'm on gloss out 2010! grrs. lol


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_haha! Yess I should wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






haha spending bans don't work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i stayed away from the MAC counter yesterday so that i won't look at fold & tuck l/g! I know i want it but i'm on gloss out 2010! grrs. lol_

 
I am planning to be colourmatched at the Vancouver MUFE store as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha Robyn..  Never mind about makeups! You are getting zoom zoom zoom soon


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2010)

^^ This is true, 4 weeks to go!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

OKAYS MAJOR RANT AHEAD!
Foundation quest has FAILED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to Dior, Chanel, Clinque & just got way too tired to try after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like what* spectrolite * said, counters here don't carry the full range! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & they either have a colour a tad too light or too dark. They don't have any inbetween colours! sighh! I loved the glowy look of one of the clinque foundation, the MUA was super sweet trying to make it work for me! But it still looked too light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh wells, I'll pop by MAC & Bobbi Brown tomorrow, at least I knw they will have something for my skin colour.OKAYS END OF RANT! haha


----------



## spectrolite (May 20, 2010)

^That really is a shame. This is part of the reason I love Mac so much. They really do live up to their motto All Ages, Races, Sexes. I'm always able to find a foundation that matches my skin tone or at least one that comes close. If I were you I'd go to the pro store and get a good sized sample of Face and Body. You might even get enough so that you can wear it on the day hehehe. Also maybe try Becca, they are meant to have a great colour range 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^I'm thinking of going on a spending ban.... Those are words I didn't think I would ever even consider but it's just gotten so out of control. I want to save to go on a trip to Japan and other things... but I just keep spending and spending. I've got orders from 3 different places coming to me soon and after that I am going to get the Alice and Olivia collection and hopefully be done with the crazy hauling for a long, long while. Gotta be strong, but I am weak and easily distracted/tempted by pretty things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

^^ AGREEEEEEEEEED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC all the way! hahas. Okays I will! Thank you so much hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAHA I know what you mean! I'm trying to keep my hands off buying stuff! I'm not even working, spending my Uni books money on makeup. naughty me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank goodness i'm on gloss out 2010, it has saved me alot of money! If i was not on it, i think would have bought about 3-4 lippies/glosses in the last month or so! haha Chanel was calling my name


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2010)

Spending bans suck but they serve a good purpose. I have a money box I've been stashing cash in for months in the lead up to F & F, that will be my only haul until I go to Vietnam in March booooooo............


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 20, 2010)

I should go on a spending ban just to see how much I could save.. but I don't like harsh restrictions so I just wouldn't cope with a no make up diet. Maybe I can cope with a "dont buy it unless you really need it" diet though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I should try that hahaha.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 20, 2010)

^^ Thats pretty much what I'm on - "Dont buy it unless I need it"... BUT I NEEEEEEEEED EVERYTHING!!! lol lol lol  Thus why I have failed big time with my project 10 pan... I dont even think I finished one product before I bought some new stuff!! Bahahahahahahah 

However, I did save enough money in the last few months that I am now able to put money towards my engagement party, annnddddd I bought my own engagement cake, shoes, paid for my hair cut/colour and other bits and pieces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And nowwwww to the hauling: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Instant Chic Blush
Garb Blush
Fold & Tuck l/g
Coral Crepe Paint Pot
Chromagraphic Pencil NC30
Originality n/p
Dressmaker Dressmaker l/s
Missy Slimshine
Brush Cleanser
Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation in NC35 and NC40
Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure n/p
Stila Convertible Colour in Petunia
Essence of Beauty Dual Ended Brush
Revlon Colourburst l/s - Soft Nude

And from maiandjays: China Glaze OMG!, China Glaze Millenium, Zoya Cassi, 2x OPI Nail Envy Maintenance, China Glaze Lets Groove, China Glaze Ruby Pumps, China Glaze Strawberry Fields, OPI Baguette Me Not, OPI My Private Jet


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2010)

Nice haul Carina!!

Talking about foundation..  I hate how my skin changes so much as the season changes.  I am taking a break from Mineralized foundation and back to F&B! Grr.. lucky I have 11 different foundations stand-by


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 21, 2010)

thanks Nat! 

lol 11 different ones??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I wish I hadnt just looked at ACW.. they have a whole stack of MAC eyeshadows that I have been lemming for ages for 12.99 each! damn!


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2010)

Gee thanks Carina.. Thought I would check to see which MAC shadows you were talking about.. and I saw all those Dior quints! Especially smokey design


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 21, 2010)

^^ Haha I wasnt going to mention that! lol! I saw the smokey one! Wow! Its gorgeous!


----------



## vintageroses (May 21, 2010)

^^ haha 11 foundation!? hahah I hauled today too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had my 2nd last major presentation for my hons degree today! Was alright, got asked a million qns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But whateverrr~ hehes 

So i went to the city after my whole thingy to check out foundation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I ended up getting MAC's Studio sculpt! really liked the way it looked, not sure if I'm going to be using this for my graduation but i'll try it out for the next couple of weeks & decide if i need to get another or use this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think this might work well. *Thank you all for your help in suggesting what I should get, you guys are the best!*

& CARINA!I need to do blush out 2011 HAHA! I'm so impressed at how I can resist lip products just because we're on gloss out 2010. haha I tried to go on a lip product no-buy but it didn't work, but somehow when I'm doing it with you guys it just helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah So no glosses, BUT the MA knows i totally LOVE blushes, so after foundation she popped on Light and Dark blush & guess what? Yupp I bought it, too gorgeous to resist! Besides I only have 1 mineralized blush & i had a $20 voucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EL Primer - it makes yr skin dewy!really like it, quite diff from the MAC one which I'm used to 

STUFF IN THE MAILLL!(i ordered it before we went on gloss out 2010! But i'm probably not gonna use the glosses till i December or till I just can't resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*From LC* 
188, 129 and 209 brush
2 cremesheen glass (just superb & deelight)
1 Rose longwear

*Benefit *
Moon beam
Lip gloss in freshly squeezed
Hello flawless powder (i was just super tempted by it!)
Coralista for my best friend! I love it & i think she will too! BUT I just send her parcel YESTERDAY! urgh! If only i had waited a day i could save on shipping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okays this is a super long post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a happy camper who needs to go on a blush no-buy! HAHA


----------



## keeks87 (May 21, 2010)

^ Awesome haul!

I went to Chapel St this morning  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MAC*
Woodwinked
Shroom
Rubenesque

*KIT*
Smashbox Browtech in Brunette

I'm building my collection on items with a good reputation.

I swatched Prêt-à-Papier but the eye shadows looked to muddy on me and coral crepe did not work with my skin tone.


----------



## rockin26 (May 22, 2010)

^^ Nice haul Keeks, yeah it's good to start off a collection with items that have a pretty good following 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prêt-à-Papier Fold n Tuck is calling my name!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

^^ It looks gorgeous in the tube! I refuse to swatch it, just because I knw I'll want it


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2010)

Boo about the exchange rate! I am only ordering two things from the beach collection - #130 brush and Fun bathing lipstick.  Team no Marine Life!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 24, 2010)

^Sign me up for team no Marine Life too. That bloody sea horse is not going to tempt me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a few little things in the last day or 2. 

- Rhubarb Blush Pro-Pan from Mac Pro
- Birds + Berries and Dames Desire from a fellow Specktrette
- Some new hot pink and black Nike high tops from my sweetie. They are so cute >_<!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 24, 2010)

Just paid for a CP for MAC To The Beach collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Getting Shimmermoss and Marine Life. Yes, that seahorse suckered me in.


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2010)

Haha THAT seahorse is pretty though!  I am trying not to buy stuff that'd be just 'pretty to look at'.


----------



## vintageroses (May 24, 2010)

spectrolite - birds & berries is gorgeous! I love using it on my lower lash line with neutral eyes!Just did that on sunday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sambibabe- i see you finally decided to go on the otherside! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No sea horsey! hahas yeah i agree with you, i'll update you if i use it


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2010)

Eliza, let me know if you decided to ditch your seahorse overlay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is funny to see all this hoopla about how Marine Life got sold out in 2-3 hours and the funnier thing is I still feel so indifferent about it!  I think I am maturing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Either that or I am a bit delirious after two early mornings of bridal makeup jobs


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 25, 2010)

^^ I am indifferent about it too Nat! I dont really feel excited about anything at all from To the Beach.... I want the lipliners and nail polish and thats about it. And I can probably live without those as well....

I got almost all of my final packages in the mail over the past few days.... Only waiting on one more from Bundle Monster.... 

Nicole by OPI nail polish x3 (Have a Heart, Love your Life, Lets Get Started)
Blonde’s Gold pigment
NYX Chrome e/s Mocha 
Chanel Illusion D’or nailpolish
Mac Monogram Powder compact (to put my blush pans in!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
China Glaze Lubu Heels  

And from maiandjays - Essie Angora Cardi, Essie Midnight Cami, Essie Mink Muffs, Zoya Sweet, Sally Hansen Commander in Chic, Sally Hansen Gilty Pleasure, Sally Hansen Gray by Gray, Sally Hansen Thinking of Blue, Sally Plum Luck, Sally Hansen Purple Pulse


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2010)

^^ Whoa.. The last nail polish I bought was Blue India.. I can't be stuffed about my nails and it SHOWS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which Beach stuff do you want to get, Carina? I actually liked the baby vomit/oxidised avocado shade nail polish, but passed..  I don't know! I want to buy something, but I also want to save up and blow it on something HUGE!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 25, 2010)

^^ I have been OBSESSED with nail polish lately. Dont know why! I paint them a different colour every second day! lol 

I was so excited to get Illusion D'or today at lunch.... I wanted to buy so much other stuff but I needed some work clothes so I went to Country Road and got work pants and a knit instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Umm, the stuff I want from To the Beach isssssssss: 
Temperature Rising l/l
Life's a Breeze l/l
In the Buff n/p
Scorcher n/p

And maybeeeee a backup 130 brush... but I am getting so much pleasure out of clothes and shoe shopping lately that I dont think I will get any of that stuff..... I'd rather buy some new boots


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2010)

Every second day? OMG, wish I were that diligent with my nails! I know Seche Vite helps, but I have no patience for np to dry!!  And painting my right hand nails frustrates me too..  I think I going to train hubby how to do blowdry and manicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL Carina.. You are definitely going through a nailpolish and lipliner phase.  Yeah I hear ya.. Is the clothes shopping more fun now that you lost weight?  Grr I need some funky black outfits too but everyone seems to have the same shits (excuse my language, but it is just so appropriate)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 25, 2010)

^^ Haha its because I am avoiding study! lol I'd rather paint my nails than read books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually paint them while I am watching tv before bed, and by the time I turn out the lights they are dry enough that they dont get sheet marks on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes clothes shopping is extremely fun because I lost weight! I am trying to lose another 3-4 kilos and then I'll be totally happy! The pants I got from Country Road today were size 10 and they were a little baggy around the bum! I nearly cried! bahahahahahahaha


And yes I agree, everything seems the same at the moment. Withcery in Pitt Street Mall were having a massive relocation sale, but it all looked BLAH, so I didnt even bother trying anything on....


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2010)

Haha you are so funny!!  Yeah I remember doing all weird stuff, just to avoid study. Like going through my hair and pulling out all of the split ends lol. 

I am sorry to disappoint you, but CR runs big on their sizing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So does CUE. It is annoying how fashion companies do that, because the true size 10 is quite as small as size 8!  When I feel down, I go and try on clothes at CR and get a bit of confidence boost lol.. 

Witchery seems to have some nice woolly jackets!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 25, 2010)

^^ Really!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I also got a size 10 pair of pants from Myer the other day, and a size 10 skirt from Sheike!!! Surely they cant all be big on the sizing


----------



## vintageroses (May 25, 2010)

Nat - okays Nat i'll tell you if i decide to ditch the overlay, if i even get to have marine life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My girl said she could not see it on the site!boohoo, but she called her MAC counter to keep 1 aside for her.hopefully i get it, else it's just fate! hahah. I still really want blue india 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It got sold out before i could get my hands on them, boohoo! any dupes you know of? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carina- omggg. i need to loose some weight tooooooo!so happy for you Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love shopping when I'm thinner, feels amazinggg!hahas


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Really!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I also got a size 10 pair of pants from Myer the other day, and a size 10 skirt from Sheike!!! Surely they cant all be big on the sizing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

3 out of 3 size 10 items can't be wrong Carina, you are officially a skinny biatch lolz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ahhh I would love to drop 3kg! I would be really happy then. 

I want to go shoe shopping to get some heels. I can't believe I don't own a single pair. How much of a loser am I!? All of you girls who wear them, what is the secret to walking in them?? I just can't seem to do it and not look like a new born gazelle. Anyone up for a shoe shopping trip?


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2010)

Haha I am sorry Carina, you are size 10! I am just saying CR and CUE are weird with their sizes. Before I had to buy a size 6 dress, but I was definitely your average size 10! 

Hope you get your Marine Life Eliza!  Yeah stupid MAC released the collection earlier than the actual release date (as usual) and it got sold out in 2 hours. A lot of people are placing pre-orders with Nordies etc, so hope your CP person can get one for you!


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2010)

WTF Bibi? No heels? Did I hear that correctly??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Do you know there is Chadstone VIP shopping tomorrow?


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_WTF Bibi? No heels? Did I hear that correctly??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Do you know there is Chadstone VIP shopping tomorrow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Yeah no heels for Bibi.. I have been to scared to wear them but now I'm ready for a pair. I wouldn't be caught dead at Chaddy for a VIP night though. Throngs of crazy shopping women frighten me hehehe! I much I prefer to shop in the city or on Chapel street... or better yet, online!


----------



## vintageroses (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hope you get your Marine Life Eliza!  Yeah stupid MAC released the collection earlier than the actual release date (as usual) and it got sold out in 2 hours. A lot of people are placing pre-orders with Nordies etc, so hope your CP person can get one for you!_

 
Hah i hope so toooooooo! I'll update you if i get it (or not) hahas.I'm hoping i get 1 at least(i ordered 2), because 1 is for my mummy. She loves blushes with 2 colours with abit of glitter!I once bought a Revlon one & she loves it, so i gave it to her & she has like used the product till nothing it left! hahas. Else I'll just buy it for her in aussiee!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_I want to go shoe shopping to get some heels. I can't believe I don't own a single pair. How much of a loser am I!? All of you girls who wear them, what is the secret to walking in them?? I just can't seem to do it and not look like a new born gazelle. Anyone up for a shoe shopping trip? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHA omggg you don't have heeeels?! hahaha have fun, you'll get addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhhhhhh! I forgot to mention, my braces are off! like finally!!!! I didn't have 1 molar & the top tooth was growing into the lower set of teeth(long story) so either braces or implants, my dad said go with braces & after 3 & a half year, holy crap that's long. IT'S OFF THIS MORNING!!!!(you girls are the FIRST FRIENDS TO KNOW!) My teeth were rather straight before i had braces so no major difference in how i look but this is amazing, no more braces! I didn't wanna tell my friends I wanna surprised them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy because my friend is coming from Singapore on Thursday & I have my last honors presentation tomorrow, so yays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 okays sorry for the lengthy ramble


----------



## Stephy171 (May 25, 2010)

It's not much but I went to sephora today and I picked up the clinique dramatically different moisturizer gel and a sephora professional crease brush it's the silver set and let me just say that this brush is awesome ohhh yah and I also picked up the sephora brand makeup remover wipes cuz I want up compare them to the mac ones......ugh there is so much I want to buy but I'm trying to behave lol


----------



## rockin26 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats on the braces Eliza!! 3.5 years OMG!! My dentist is trying to get a set on me but said it would be 2 years, now I have another excuse to keep him at arms length, that and the $4000 price tag. Did your teeth feel all funny and slimy when you first ran your tongue over them?

Bibi you should check out the Florsheim factory outlet on Darebin road in Darebin. Super cheap heels and good brands like Scooter and Mollini. Start on a low heal like a 5cm then gradually move up and practice on carpet, it's a bit easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My heels range from 10cm - 15cm and I love them, all 50+ pairs


----------



## vintageroses (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Congrats on the braces Eliza!! 3.5 years OMG!! My dentist is trying to get a set on me but said it would be 2 years, now I have another excuse to keep him at arms length, that and the $4000 price tag. Did your teeth feel all funny and slimy when you first ran your tongue over them?_

 
Thank you hunnn!Haha honestly, if your teeth are not really bad I feel it's not worth it at all. Mine were so straight,at 1 point in time i regretted not just putting in an implant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just didn't want a fake tooth at the age of 19 but braces are def a pain! hahas. the brushing, all the pain etc. YES it does feel so weird & slimy & my teeth look HUGE.haha think what you can do with that $4000 at MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 okays i'm a really bad influence. hahahs!


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Yeah no heels for Bibi.. I have been to scared to wear them but now I'm ready for a pair. I wouldn't be caught dead at Chaddy for a VIP night though. Throngs of crazy shopping women frighten me hehehe! I much I prefer to shop in the city or on Chapel street... or better yet, online! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!! You would rock the heels, Bibi!!  I love a pair of bootleg cut jeans and stilettos. Make your legs look longer and slimmer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Chadstone VIP shopping is for the whole day thing, not just night..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wish I weren't moving at the moment.. I could with 20% off at Kookai.

Eliza, yeah at least you would have an option to buy them here. They would be cheaper than buying off ebay. It is crazy how people are buying them in multiples, so they can sell them off on ebay.


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_Bibi you should check out the Florsheim factory outlet on Darebin road in Darebin. Super cheap heels and good brands like Scooter and Mollini. Start on a low heal like a 5cm then gradually move up and practice on carpet, it's a bit easier  My heels range from 10cm - 15cm and I love them, all 50+ pairs_

 
^Ooooo thanks for the info, Mistress of Shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to take a look around this weekend for some ankle boots with a heel and I swear  I'm not coming home empty handed! Hmm... actually hastily made promises often end in tears. My standard disclaimer of unaccountability applies hehehe.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Yay!! You would rock the heels, Bibi!! I love a pair of bootleg cut jeans and stilettos. Make your legs look longer and slimmer!  Chadstone VIP shopping is for the whole day thing, not just night.._

 

^Hahaha don't tempt me. I wonder if Inglot are taking part in the sale?  Good thing I'll be at work. I might take a stroll down Lygon during my break and have a look in some of the shoe shops there. I'm pretty much surrounded by hot Italian leather that I never bothered to check out! Whats wrong with me


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2010)

Inglot is having 15% off everything Bibi!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 25, 2010)

omg jealous!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2010)

^^ Haha.. Chadstone used to be your territory, Mich!


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2010)

^15% off!? Awwwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I'll be at work. Too bad nothing good ever happens on my days off. I'd love to go get some shadows that I probably don't need.


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^15% off!? Awwwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I'll be at work. Too bad nothing good ever happens on my days off. *I'd love to go get some shadows that I probably don't need*._

 
 Haha Bibi, you crack me up!!!!  At the moment, it is more of a case of, 'I would love to get some makeups that I don't have money for' lol.

Yeah nothing ever happens on Mondays.. but I love having Mondays off


----------



## Brie (May 26, 2010)

Just ordered from Beauty ticket last night, 2 mystery bags for light skintone a cool and a warm, the smashbox mystery bag, pop eye pencil in lime and a pop bronzer palette and a glow palette.

I just opened my emails and they are haing 20% off the entire site FML!!! lol

Oh and I ordered from Cherry Culture, why I do not know I've had nothing but bad experiences from them. Its just so very cheap.....


----------



## keeks87 (May 29, 2010)

went to the Pro store again today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got:
frostlite fluidline 
217

Except now that I'm home I'm not to sure how i feel about frostlite anymore it isn't as bright as I was thinking it would be.


----------



## sambibabe (May 29, 2010)

My friend HATES Marine Life, so woo hoo..  Yay for those of us who didn't get into the hype! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 29, 2010)

Lush Haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've felt so sick all week with a migraine and strange stomach pains AND I've hardly been getting any sleep so yeah.. I decided I need a treat so I stopped by LUSH yayyy! They are having a great special at the moment where if you spend $50 you get a free goodie bag. Here is what I bought:

- Vanilla in the Mist Soap
- Hair Doctor Pre-Wash Scalp Conditioner
- The Soft Touch Body Butter
- Strawberry Feels Forever Massage Bar
- Got a free body butter tin!! 

Here is what was in my goodie bag:

- Full Sized Dream Cream Body Lotion
- Heavanili Massage Bar - $14.95 value
- I Should Coco Soap - a $12.00 slice!
- Creamy Candy Bubble Bar

And none of the stuff has gone "off" lol. It's all perfectly good product so I recommend you go get some free stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and I got a 10% off voucher for my next visit!

And yesterday my Milani Liquif-Eye Pencils arrived from Cherry Culture. I got Black and Silver and they are having 20% off everything at the moment so I ordered a few more things... oops.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 29, 2010)

^^ Damn! When did the promotion start?? I went in there yesterday and they didnt mention it to me! :S 

I got:
                 Karma Soap
  Rock Star Soap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Soak and Float Shampoo Bar
  Charity Pot Body Cream Sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I did get invited to the VIP night they are having on Thursday though, and the girl said they will be giving away goody bags then, so I guess thats ok... lol.... 



I think I am going to buy a full size Charity Pot Body Lotion.... I loooove Dream Cream, but Charity Pot smells divine!


----------



## Brie (May 29, 2010)

Still regretting ordering from CC last week, My order from Beauty Ticket has already been packed, shipped and in International customs. Where it had been 5 days of In progress with CC. So I emailed them to see if anything was out of stock, (so i could hopefully swap before they sent) and they said it takes 5 days and that it would be sent in a few days and they would upgrade my shipping. (It had been 5 days lol). Then I got an email back saying they weren't upgrading my shipping ....lol I mean I don't care but why say that to begin with!


On another note I'm getting some Lime Crime stuff for tutorials, very interested in these. Hope it doesn't backfire on me with all the bloody drama lol!


----------



## spectrolite (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Damn! When did the promotion start?? I went in there yesterday and they didnt mention it to me! :S 

I did get invited to the VIP night they are having on Thursday though, and the girl said they will be giving away goody bags then, so I guess thats ok... lol.... _

 
^Ahaha oops! Maybe I got special treatment because my good buddy was working that day and I was feeling sick AND they were out of Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease which was my whole reason for going. Love that stuff! >_<


----------



## keeks87 (May 29, 2010)

They had a promotion on friday night. I stopped by the Swanston St store after work but I didn't end up buying anything because it was packed with people.


----------



## lara (May 30, 2010)

I picked up everything from the OPI Shrek collection apart from the yellow - it's too sickly looking, and not in that 'neat, it's so ugly it's pretty' way - and a couple of nail polishes from Sportsgirl.

I'm super disappointed with Sportsgirl though - both polishes I bought have been really obviously used before I opened them (lots of dried gunk around the rim, brushes splayed out). Mondo gross.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 30, 2010)

^^ That sucks. Hope you return/exchange them.


----------



## sambibabe (May 30, 2010)

My bestie's mum went overseas, so I asked her to pick up $300 worth goodies for me.. and she doesn't want the money!!!!!!  I feel so bad, but hubby reckons I should have ordered more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So today I got:

Dior Designer quint in Navy (it is more of lilac!)
Dior DNA serum
Shu brow pencil back up
Etude Korean brand lip tint in 3 different shades(just like Benetint)
Vov felt tip liner and free mascara!


----------



## vintageroses (May 30, 2010)

My best friend is in brissy!so I've been shopping like ther is no tomorrow! Lols 
I bought 2sportsgirl nail polish(fairyfloss,hello salior).don't really like them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 opi still rocks my world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3mac eyeshaows!(shroom,contrast&parafait amour) 
&clothes from portsman!yayys


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 1, 2010)

Exciting haulage! Well I think it's exciting hehehe... I got some things from SaSa.com for the first time yesterday. I'm really impressed with their shipping speed and the timely manner in which my order was processed and shipped out. I can't wait to place another order. Thus begins Bibi's Asian skincare obsession...

And today I got a small parcel of goodies from Fyrianne cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*From SaSa:*
- Aquamoist Cream (some Japanese brand) - this stuff rocks my socks off.
- Shills Avocado Eye Cream - also rocks! Smells so good
- Clean and Clear Oil Blotting Film "Pink Grapefruit" - You used to be able to get these in Australia years ago but now you cant. The grapefruit scent is a bonus!
- A mascara guard - no more getting mascara in my eye crease/browbone/lower lash line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Two Girls Living Rose Deodorant - Smells just like roses! Love it.

*From Fyrinanne:*
- Pixie Epoxy eye shadow primer - meant to be great for glittery/loose products
- Eyeshadow samples in: Avenging Salem, Robot Takeover, Dark Magik, Dokkalfar, 1.22 Gigawatts, Freya, Immortality, and Jaguar. All super duper pretty colours I assure you


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2010)

Sounds awesome Bibi!!! I'm still waiting for the F & F so still no hauling for me


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Sounds awesome Bibi!!! I'm still waiting for the F & F so still no hauling for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Ahhhh Robyn, if I had your will power I would be a lot better off. I envy you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm meant to be on a no-buy but I keep breaking my own rules. I think I need to go to product junkie boot camp.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm trying to really stick to a no-buy as well... And thats why I have been MIA from here.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish I could find a way to stop buying nail polishes though! :S


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2010)

I am on a no-buy too, except F&F and maybe a Dior quint or two.. Trying to save for a better and bigger thing


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I'm trying to really stick to a no-buy as well... And thats why I have been MIA from here.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish I could find a way to stop buying nail polishes though! :S_

 

Not having Transdesign to rely on anymore has really curbed my nail  polish spending. 

And don't keep away too long Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We don't have to talk about buying stuff etc. There are a myriad of other exciting subjects we can discuss like the weather, work, the footy and umm... stuff.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL I dunno why but I just really wanted to use that smiley.


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 1, 2010)

I've been shopping way too much!hahas I bought a leather jacket! Yays &lots of random clothes stuff!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &a mac set!DJ had tthis set with a baby fix +, cleanse off oil,primer &setting powder!really cute!
ohhhh when is mac f&f sale?!


----------



## lara (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ That sucks. Hope you return/exchange them._

 
I rang up and got passed around until someone deigned to get a manager, but she gave so much attitude on the phone that I really can't be bothered dealing with that in person.

Really amazingly poor service at Sportsgirl Oxford Street.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 1, 2010)

I haven't bought squat for weeks, too many bills this month (and next) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*exits thread*

LOL!! but last night I splashed out and bought a bottle of Givenchy Eaudemoiselle de Givenchy! Its a horribly guilty pleasure since its not in this months budget, but I've been so good and I just couldn't resist


----------



## keeks87 (Jun 2, 2010)

I bought a 15 pan pallete and goldenrod and red violet.

I also have some pigment samples coming soon and $100 left after bills and rent for food this fortnight. I am so banned from shopping after this.


----------



## Brie (Jun 2, 2010)

Since you lot are the hauling queens here, how long till your tracking isn't updated from out of foreign customs should you start to wonder where it is or if it'll be updated??  Its only been sitting there for 2 days but I feel like it should of moved/updated? Auspost doesn't have a record of it either. I know I'm paranoid aren't I!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dont rely on AU post for **ANYTHING** except local registered and express mail, incoming internaitonal mail they rarely ever record, you are better calling the AU post Intl Del number for info that using the site because honestly, they are flipping useless.... You will get better tracking using the USPS site for just about everything including standard dec numbers...LOL!! What are you tracking and to where?


----------



## Brie (Jun 2, 2010)

Just a haul from the US, Usually when i get a package from the US it changes from out of foreign customs and into delivery thats why I though it was odd.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL, I can honestly say I've never had a single international item tracked by AU post in the system online - BOOOOO - are you listening AU post? your tracking sucks!!! 

I have been buying and swapping internationally for years, a lot of them registered and sent priority, and AU has never picked up the tracking past the point of customs handover - I always have to call the idiots and find out where it is....


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Not having Transdesign to rely on anymore has really curbed my nail polish spending. 

And don't keep away too long Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We don't have to talk about buying stuff etc. There are a myriad of other exciting subjects we can discuss like the weather, work, the footy and umm... stuff.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL I dunno why but I just really wanted to use that smiley. _

 
I thought not having Transdesign would slow me down too, but I have just returned to buying nail polish from ebay! lol

I have a few nail polish hauls on the way so I'll make sure I post about them when I get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I mayyyyy have ordered a few things from MAC in hong kong so they are on the way too.. lol .... 

Dont worry I wont be away for too long. Work has been soooo busy and I'm up to my eyballs in college work but things should improve after this weekend.... 

I realised how distracted I am yesterday when Chanel called me about the new collection coming up and I told them I wasnt interested in anything... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

sportsgirl have an awesome sale atm 
eyeshadows are $0.95, pretty much bought all the colours available
blush - 2.95
all nighter fighter - 2.95
and some eyeliner pencils - also 0.95
pretty happy with what i bought


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I realised how distracted I am yesterday when Chanel called me about the new collection coming up and I told them I wasnt interested in anything... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 





I must admit I did almost break my spending ban by trying to buy a blush in the clearance bin. Weird thing is I pm'd her twice and posted on the sales thread twice and got no response? She was shipping o/s and I could see she'd been on because she bumped the thread but still nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well gave up, spending ban still holding up


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 2, 2010)

My partner's klepto sister found my collection today and I have a feeling she'll be hauling from me before long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm going to have to start counting everything! lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ I say invest in locked draws... And maybe a security camera... lol

My aunty stayed with us a few weekends back and she is always drooling over my nail polish collection which is in the guest bedroom, and as silly as it sounds, I was worried she was going to pocket one of the polishes... lol Its ridiculous but the thought did cross my mind :S 

Robyn, Chanel called me again today (damn them!) and i gave in and bought something from Les Pop-Up De Chanel! They kept telling me the collection was already pretty much all sold out on pre-orders before the release date... And I just couldnt resist. I told her I would call her back if I wanted anything, and I tried to hold out, but after 1.5 hours I gave in.. lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to set up booby traps outside my door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She has her sights set on my brushes, you wouldn't believe what she's done to her 187.. the white tips are completely mushed up into one bit matted mess.. looks like a nest on a stick. If I can find it again I'll post a pic it's amazing!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Since you lot are the hauling queens here, how long till your tracking isn't updated from out of foreign customs should you start to wonder where it is or if it'll be updated??  Its only been sitting there for 2 days but I feel like it should of moved/updated? Auspost doesn't have a record of it either. I know I'm paranoid aren't I!!!_

 
Was it priority or EMS, Brie?  I find EMS packages normally clear out of customs within 2 hours, but with priority, it could take up to a day or two.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_ 
Robyn, Chanel called me again today (damn them!) and i gave in and bought something from Les Pop-Up De Chanel! They kept telling me the collection was already pretty much all sold out on pre-orders before the release date... And I just couldnt resist. I told her I would call her back if I wanted anything, and I tried to hold out, but after 1.5 hours I gave in.. lol_

 
That's my girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I'm going to set up booby traps outside my door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She has her sights set on my brushes, you wouldn't believe what she's done to her 187.. the white tips are completely mushed up into one bit matted mess.. looks like a nest on a stick. If I can find it again I'll post a pic it's amazing!_

 
You so have to post a pic of it if you can find it! Fortunately no one in my house goes near my makeup (I think they're too scared too!) eepcpt my 3 year old niece who likes the 'shinies'. So I bought some cheapo shimmer dust and kept in in another part of the house and when she wants shinies we go get that stuff and put alittle bit on the back of her hand. She already knows what MAC is and sits on my lap to look at the swatch threads with me, I'm corrupting them young


----------



## Brie (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah its priority, It says that it had cleared customs though, thats why I was a bit iffy. I'm just going to call them today I think.

So I called the number for international delieveries to talk to someone and they said connecting you through to an operator 2 mins later it hung up on me..................GRR

So I called another number and she said I can't track from austpost but she could and that it would be on board for delivery today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I though that was weird because I had tracked on the site before???


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL Robyn, be careful!! My 15 year old niece was into designer bags, which used to annoy me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One day I asked her how come she was so into designer stuff so young and she said, 'urm, you are the one that got me into them!'. Doh. I don't rememberrrrr!!

Brie, that is just weird.. but at least you know it is coming today!!!

My package is coming next Tuesday! It has my expensive Dior serum. Soon I will be beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 3, 2010)

Picked up my Chanel goodies at lunch (as well as $400 worth of clothing!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so naughty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...

I got:

Nouvelle Vague Nail Lacquer
Mistral Nail Lacquer
Pop (#427) Gloss Fluo

I have to say I am surprised by the Gloss Fluo.. I thought the colour would come out really really strong, but it is very sheer. But to be honest I think I prefer it being sheer... Its soooooo luxurious on the lips though. Not sticky or gluggy and seems to be lasting for ages....


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ NICEEE! I will go check the collection out later or tomorrow (although i've been spending way too much xD) 

Oh & Nat, have you tried the Diorskin Shimmer? Do you like them? I'm so tempted to get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH! & my NARS stuff came today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Organsm illuminator, Isolde eyeshadow & portofino multiple. I really loveee them! I've only tried the illuminator on my face though. pretty!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ Oooh I've been eyeing that orgasm illuminator, so pretty!

I had a small clothing haul today, so many sales on! Also received some Dermalogica stuff off ebay and a small ACW haul- stila topaz kohl liner, peony convertible colour and kamet mineral matte shadow- Love this, super pretty neutral, kinda like wedge but more grey.

Anyone in Melbourne, Bettina Liano is having a warehouse sale in Greville st, tomorrow jeans are $75


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 3, 2010)

I got a few goodies yesterday:

MSF Natural
Embark e/s
Pearl CCB
Fast Response Eye Cream
130 Brush - OMG Love this baby! So multi-functional.
231 Brush

And a black bat wing dress from FCUK on sale for $39.99 down from $99.90. Bargain!


----------



## annegal (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay for new makeup! 

Fold and Tuck l/g <3 <3 <3
Coral Crepe paint pot which seems to agree with my skin tone so yay!

AND double yay for an awesome boyfriend who bought my marine life because he's in malaysia and it's only like around 33AUD there now yay!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2010)

Eliza, Dior Diamond shimmer? If it is, yeah I do and love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Amber diamond. I have been using it everyday for a year and can't even see a slight dip!

Whoa for Bettina Liano sale.. It is a good thing that I can't fit into their skinnys! 

LOL.. since you guys mention the clothing hauls.. I bought a Dior wallet!  I am so poor now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A girl needs a second job! lol


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Eliza, Dior Diamond shimmer? If it is, yeah I do and love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Amber diamond. I have been using it everyday for a year and can't even see a slight dip!_

 
HAHA! yess I don't know why i typed diorskin. HAHA oopsy! Okays! I'm gonna get it at myers then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahs since I don't see it on ACW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx * 
_^^ Oooh I've been eyeing that orgasm illuminator, so pretty!_

 
It's prettyyy! Get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas It's really good for summer i think, gives you a really pretty glow. You'll still have to use a blush


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 3, 2010)

Damn, All Cosmetics Wholesale and Ebay are blocked at my work now, so I cant shop at my desk anymore  lol

Last night I went to the Lush VIP event... I bought a few things, but I also got given a WHOLE STACK of free product! Yay for free stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I purchased:

Handy Gurugu Hand Cream
Charity Pot Body Cream
And the LE Black Pearl Shower Gel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I got this stuff for FREEEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




500ml Tramp Shower Gel!!
100gm Extra Virgin Olive Soap
Godiva Shampoo Bar
Shimmy Shimmy Sparkle Bar
Sex In the Shower Emotibomb
Karka Kream Body Cream Samples
Ocean Salt Cleanser Sample

I think there was something else in the bag but I cant remember! 

Its raining and cold in Sydney at the moment so I'm going to go home tonight and jump in a warm bath and use some of my lush goodies


----------



## Brie (Jun 3, 2010)

Got my beauty ticket stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!
LOves it all, they were the mystery bags in light/warm, light/cool and the smashbox one.
In them were

2* Fluff Mirrors (these are cute!)
Smashbox Shadow and Liner Trio Hot Date
Estee Lauder Tom Ford Eye Duo 03 St Tropee
Benefit Pink to please a woman gold to get the guy palette
Smashbox Moon beam gloss
Smashbox Lip Paint Artiste
Smashbox Lip Liner Smashing Media
Smashbox Hybrid colour & Shine Gloss Azelea
Smashbox Gel in Sheen
Lancome Lip Contour Orchid
Pixi Vitamin Lip Silk no.2 Amfinite
DKNY Lip Gloss
Prescriptives Lip Stick Almond (I think this is a small size)
Lola Lip Gloss Love
Jelly Pong Pong Lip Sorbet Canteloupe Frosting

A pigment that has no label so I don't know what brand or shade it is??

Samples of smashbox corrective primer and all over shimmer 

I ordered extra
POP Glow Belle
POP Bronze Belle
POP Lime Eyeliner

Awesome huh!! It was really fun not knowing what would arrive, I'm going to order more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I got sent Orofluido to try (gorgeous bottle, give great shine, but it is seriously like vanillery perfume for your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_HAHA! yess I don't know why i typed diorskin. HAHA oopsy! Okays! I'm gonna get it at myers then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hahahs since I don't see it on ACW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Go and try at the Dior counter! I love how subtle it is, compared to Soft & Gentle MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Strawberrynet has them though.   

Talking about ACW.. I tried to add that Dior smokey designer quint to my cart and apparently it is out of stock? So I emailed them and asked if they are going to get more and they never replied me. And this was last week! Boo.. I am over them


----------



## Brie (Jun 4, 2010)

^ I have been avoiding Strawberrynet lately as their selection is getting too good lol, its safer for me to stay away!
Especially when you add the 3 item discount plus the extra 15% off argh must stop thinking about the great bargains.......
Oh and the hair care area is fab too!

Oh don't know if I mentioned it but I dyed my hair blonde the other day.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2010)

^^Woohoo for blonde Brie!! Piccies??

I don't know how you gals can afford all those lovely Dior and Lush goodies, I'm so broke all the time lately!!

Saw Sex & The City 2 last night and I think those critics are full of crap and I really liked it


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_^ I have been avoiding Strawberrynet lately as their selection is getting too good lol, its safer for me to stay away!
Especially when you add the 3 item discount plus the extra 15% off argh must stop thinking about the great bargains.......
Oh and the hair care area is fab too!

Oh don't know if I mentioned it but I dyed my hair blonde the other day._

 
 Not to mention free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, picture please!

 Quote:

  ^^Woohoo for blonde Brie!! Piccies??

I don't know how you gals can afford all those lovely Dior and Lush goodies, I'm so broke all the time lately!!

Saw Sex & The City 2 last night and I think those critics are full of crap and I really liked it  
 
 Haha, I am broke too, but hey Robyn, you are getting your hawt car soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did Big have a bigger bald patch?  I don't know.. I love the TV series, but hated the movie. I just wish that they left it while it was fantastic!


----------



## Brie (Jun 4, 2010)

I know I need to take pictures me and my camera are fighting lol. I changed the settings for gig pics now I can't seem to get them back because I originally set it maybe 2 years ago lol.

I don't buy super high end stuff too broke too lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2010)

^^ Haha.. That's why I never use my SLR. I can never figure out all those little settings.

LOL.. you probably don't need all those high end skincare stuff, but someone with mature skin like me needs all help I can get!


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Go and try at the Dior counter! I love how subtle it is, compared to Soft & Gentle MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Strawberrynet has them though.   

Talking about ACW.. I tried to add that Dior smokey designer quint to my cart and apparently it is out of stock? So I emailed them and asked if they are going to get more and they never replied me. And this was last week! Boo.. I am over them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehes. I tried it today! It's pretty! I went to BB & wanted to get rose shimmer brick but the guy REFUSED to try the colour i wanted on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He kept saying it would be too light, I think it would look gorgeous as a highlight! I went back twice & he just refused to try it on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna skip it, it's so annoying! grrrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably get the dior one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pretty! oooh how many dior quints do you have hun! HAHA I want one too


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2010)

Nat you're too hard on yourself, your skin is not that bad I'm sure of it!!

My friend has an SLR and she's going to do a course to learn how to use it properly!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2010)

I caved and bought Chanel Nouvelle Vague nail polish today. The chick at Myer Melb said it sold out in 30 mins and the collection isnt even on the counter yet. I phoned up this morning and had them hold one for moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So pretty!!

Then I went to Bread Top and got some snackage >_< Mmmmm Cinnamon Pie Donut!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_hehes. I tried it today! It's pretty! I went to BB & wanted to get rose shimmer brick but the guy REFUSED to try the colour i wanted on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He kept saying it would be too light, I think it would look gorgeous as a highlight! I went back twice & he just refused to try it on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna skip it, it's so annoying! grrrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably get the dior one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pretty! oooh how many dior quints do you have hun! HAHA I want one too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WTF..? How can he refuse you service. That is really unprofessional. You should call and complain. I woulda snatched it outta his hands, dug my dirty hands in and slathered it all ova and been like "Yeahhhhh this looks great! I love it, can I get a sample?"


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_WTF..? How can he refuse you service. That is really unprofessional. You should call and complain. I woulda snatched it outta his hands, dug my dirty hands in and slathered it all ova and been like "Yeahhhhh this looks great! I love it, can I get a sample?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe bibi you are so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahs I was with my friend who is from Singapore! & she was praising aussie's service then we met him & this HORRIBLE girl at the MAC counter, she made my friend's makeup super cakey & said it looked alright
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! hahas she had a fabulous time here still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was quite funny because we had to 'stalk & wait' for my fav MAC MUA to be at the counter before we would approach the counter. I swatched the BB on my hand & it was gorgeousss! haha he insisted i get the other colour which i didn't like at all. oh wells here i come dior! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh & i'm trying to stay FAR FAR away from the Chanel counter


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_WTF..? How can he refuse you service. That is really unprofessional. You should call and complain. I woulda snatched it outta his hands, dug my dirty hands in and slathered it all ova and been like "Yeahhhhh this looks great! I love it, can I get a sample?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe bibi you are so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahs I was with my friend who is from Singapore! & she was praising aussie's service then we met him & this HORRIBLE girl at the MAC counter, she made my friend's makeup super cakey & said it looked alright
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! hahas she had a fabulous time here still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was quite funny because we had to 'stalk & wait' for my fav MAC MUA to be at the counter before we would approach the counter. I swatched the BB on my hand & it was gorgeousss! haha he insisted i get the other colour which i didn't like at all. oh wells here i come dior! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh & i'm trying to stay FAR FAR away from the Chanel counter


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_hehes. I tried it today! It's pretty! I went to BB & wanted to get rose shimmer brick but the guy REFUSED to try the colour i wanted on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He kept saying it would be too light, I think it would look gorgeous as a highlight! I went back twice & he just refused to try it on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna skip it, it's so annoying! grrrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably get the dior one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pretty! oooh how many dior quints do you have hun! HAHA I want one too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 What a moron!! Urm, the whole point of trying on a product is to see if it suits you or not.. Obviously he could not be bothered! I would so email and complain it about it.   I have 8 quints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Robyn, I hate my skin!! Especially I found all my old photos and I used to have flawless skin! So girls, look after your skin! One day you'd wake up and realize WTF? What happened to my skin????


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What a moron!! Urm, the whole point of trying on a product is to see if it suits you or not.. Obviously he could not be bothered! I would so email and complain it about it.   I have 8 quints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Robyn, I hate my skin!! Especially I found all my old photos and I used to have flawless skin! So girls, look after your skin! One day you'd wake up and realize WTF? What happened to my skin????_

 
haha i knw righttt. oh wells he saved me 85, which will go to dior
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're making me want everything from dior nattt.lol. 8!oooooh pwetttyyyy.

Yes i used a cleanser last week & had crazy breakouts!i almost died! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas i have very very very bad fine lines under my eyes!! *anyone has any remedy?!* I'm only 21 & have tried so many different creams, i need helppp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a TERRIBLE habit of rubbing my eyes non stop every single day! & i see the outcome now & i feel like slapping myself!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 needless to say i've stopped rubbing my eyes but


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Yes i used a cleanser last week & had crazy breakouts!i almost died! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas i have very very very bad fine lines under my eyes!! *anyone has any remedy?!* I'm only 21 & have tried so many different creams, i need helppp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a TERRIBLE habit of rubbing my eyes non stop every single day! & i see the outcome now & i feel like slapping myself!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 needless to say i've stopped rubbing my eyes but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Try using a good eye cream specifically for fine lines/wrinkles. I'm using one by Kinerase which was pretty expensive but it's getting the job done. I had fine lines under my eyes and freaked out lol.. I did some research and the Kinerase Intensive Eye Cream was exactly what I wanted. 

I also use Shea Butter from time to time and I've started using Shills Avocado Eye Cream that I recently bought off SaSa.com for super cheap.

^Just checked my email and there was one for LUSH telling me all about a VIP online event next week where they will be introducing some new products! They look so good, I think I see sugar scrubs and something with Vanilla beans! Here is the flyer: Lush Flyer


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes bibi the new products look amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the flyer! The product with vanilla is the creme anglaise body cream I think. I am lemming it hardddd! Lol

Not too sure about Turkish delight or the lip scrubs. I think they are coming out with a makeup like product as well. It's like a tinted moisturizer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I just used Nouvelle Vague. Not really impressed. Colour is gorgeous but application was really bad. Not sure if it was my base coat :s


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2010)

^I cant wait to sample all of the new products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lip scrubs sound amazing and I like the sound of Creme Anglaise and Turkish Delight. Have you tried Vanilla in the Mist soap??? OMG it's amazing. It has vanilla beans on top and if you squeeze them little tiny vanilla seeds come out and it's like vanilla explosion in your shower. If you are a vanilla fiend like me then you must try it.

^Carina you are so stunning in your new avatar pic! I just said "Wooooowwwww" at my monitor lol, no joke! You look just gorgeous. What lucky man your fiancee is to have such a PYT agreeing to marry him >_< And you look totally hawwwwt in that dress. Wowza *wolf whistle*!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 4, 2010)

^^ All you guys concerned with fine lines/wrinkles/other signs of age I sincerely recommend you pop down to your nearest Arden counter and ask for a sample of Prevage Face - it's an anti ageing serum like no other on the market and it has been clinically tested vs just consumer tested - it actually works. It also helps redness/pigmentation/radiance


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried lots of eye creams, even really expensive La Prairie one. All of them gave little tiny bumps under my eyes, so I have been slack with eye creams and now I have fine lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I heard lots of good reviews about Dior serum, so I tested a sample for two weeks, and now my fine lines are disappearing!  When you buy Dior Diamond shimmer, ask for Capture Total One Essential (burgundy bottle) and  Capture R60/80XP Ultimate wrinkle restoring serum. I would make sure to get sample of these and the products that other girls recommended, because all these serums would cost so much and make sure you like the product first before you buy one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah Eliza, the quints are so pretty..  I have been lazy with eye colour combinations lately, so I just reach for quints in the morning. Plus they are super easy to blend (even with fingers)!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I sound like a Dior sales!  I have no association with the brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is just a crazy obsession I am going through, while I am having MAC hiatus


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 4, 2010)

Eliza- I like Kiehl's creamy eye treatment, it's not greasy and stays put instead of melting into your eyes whilst you're asleep. Ouch!

I have one long line under my right eye from sleeping on that side for so many years and the best thing I've found is a wrinkle filler called tri-aktiline. You dab it on over the wrinkle and it sets and suddenly you can't see it anymore! magic!

Carina! That profile pic is awesome! You look so beautiful!

what's on your cheeks?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh my gosh, I sound like a Dior sales!  I have no association with the brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is just a crazy obsession I am going through, while I am having MAC hiatus_

 

Hehehe, I might sound like a crazy Arden sales lady too but just coz I work for them doesn't mean I get anything out of you guys buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, La Prairie creams are crazy expensive and I was told they haven't been clinically tested so there's no proof that they actually work.


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you darlings!!!I'm on my iPhone so it's terribly hard to quote each msg!! But I'll check out all the suggestion&avoid that brand Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas thank youu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat-hahas yes love the quints!!I really want one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so travel friendly!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carina-like everyone else have mentioned even on my tiny iPhone you still look gawd stunning!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 6, 2010)

Okays I'm on my laptop so i can quote now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yays

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^Try using a good eye cream specifically for fine lines/wrinkles. I'm using one by Kinerase which was pretty expensive but it's getting the job done. I had fine lines under my eyes and freaked out lol.. I did some research and the Kinerase Intensive Eye Cream was exactly what I wanted. 

I also use Shea Butter from time to time and I've started using Shills Avocado Eye Cream that I recently bought off SaSa.com for super cheap.

^Just checked my email and there was one for LUSH telling me all about a VIP online event next week where they will be introducing some new products! They look so good, I think I see sugar scrubs and something with Vanilla beans! Here is the flyer: Lush Flyer
_

 

OOOH okays! I will check it out, Singapore has sasa too! so i might wait till then to try out the texture of the cream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & the flyer looks amazinggg! vanilla beans?!?!OMG I MIGHT BE IN LOVE!hahah i always have at least ONE vanilla scented candle! I'm obsessed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_^^ All you guys concerned with fine lines/wrinkles/other signs of age I sincerely recommend you pop down to your nearest Arden counter and ask for a sample of Prevage Face - it's an anti ageing serum like no other on the market and it has been clinically tested vs just consumer tested - it actually works. It also helps redness/pigmentation/radiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooooh okays! I'll check out where i can locate a arden counter!sounds goood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_I tried lots of eye creams, even really expensive La Prairie one. All of them gave little tiny bumps under my eyes, so I have been slack with eye creams and now I have fine lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard lots of good reviews about Dior serum, so I tested a sample for two weeks, and now my fine lines are disappearing! When you buy Dior Diamond shimmer, ask for Capture Total One Essential (burgundy bottle) and Capture R60/80XP Ultimate wrinkle restoring serum. I would make sure to get sample of these and the products that other girls recommended, because all these serums would cost so much and make sure you like the product first before you buy one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah Eliza, the quints are so pretty.. I have been lazy with eye colour combinations lately, so I just reach for quints in the morning. Plus they are super easy to blend (even with fingers)!_

 
oooh!I get the little bumps toooooooooo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cooooooool! okays I will ask them for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be popping down to the dior counter tmr! To get either a quint or the shimmer thingy!(can't decide yet!!!) so i'll be sure to ask her for a serum! thank you Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & don't worry I know you love Dior & love us too! So if it's not good you would not recommend to us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 
_Eliza- I like Kiehl's creamy eye treatment, it's not greasy and stays put instead of melting into your eyes whilst you're asleep. Ouch!

I have one long line under my right eye from sleeping on that side for so many years and the best thing I've found is a wrinkle filler called tri-aktiline. You dab it on over the wrinkle and it sets and suddenly you can't see it anymore! magic!_

 
Ooooh okayys! I hear that Kiehl's make good stuff! have never tried any! I wanted to get tri-aktiline but the SA said I don't need it because mine is fine lines & not winkles. So i didn't get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if it still won't go away I'm gonna resort to getting that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now i have HEAPS of samples to request from all the counters! starting with dior tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yays! I'm off to Melb on tues! Super excited, wish i could meet up with you guys but i'll be with my family so it will be a tad hard


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^Carina you are so stunning in your new avatar pic! I just said "Wooooowwwww" at my monitor lol, no joke! You look just gorgeous. What lucky man your fiancee is to have such a PYT agreeing to marry him >_< And you look totally hawwwwt in that dress. Wowza *wolf whistle*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Bibi! You are too kind! But yes he is a lucky man because I look after him so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahahahaha

Cant remember if I told you all already, but I ended up returning the dress since it nearly ripped right off me :s Got a full refund! Yay! Thank god, because I wasn't looking forward to owning a $700 dress that I couldnt wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I have one long line under my right eye from sleeping on that side for so many years and the best thing I've found is a wrinkle filler called tri-aktiline. You dab it on over the wrinkle and it sets and suddenly you can't see it anymore! magic!

Carina! That profile pic is awesome! You look so beautiful!

what's on your cheeks?_

 
Sal, I loooove triaktiline! I got it in hong kong before it came out here ages ago.. My sister and I saw the ad for it on a bus while we were in hong kong.. I wish I could find the ad on the internet to show you all.. we were almost wetting ourselves with laughter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I honestly cannot remember what blush I wore... I could possibly be gingerly... But I will go and look through my stash now to see if I can jog my memory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_
Carina-like everyone else have mentioned even on my tiny iPhone you still look gawd stunning!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Eliza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ok so, I kinda forgot that I had stuff from hong kong on the way and it arrived this afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










In the box wasssssss.....

Marine Life Highlight Powder (I know Nat, I gave in! lol)
Gazette Grey e/s
Temperatures Rising l/l
Lifes a Breeze l/l
Blot Powder
2 blush palettes
3 eyeshadows palettes 
130 brush
187 brush
134 brush
138 brush
In the Buff n/p
Scorcher n/p

And there was a little package from ACW...

Expensive Pink e/s
Bamboo e/s
Shale e/s
Urban Decay e/s - Ruthless


I promise, that's it until July


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 8, 2010)

^Ohhh you returned it? Oh well what ever you were wearing was gorgeous anyway but I reckon you could make a Snuggie look good hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

^The lure of Marine Life is totally sucking me in.. I don't want it but at the same time I do, I do, I dooooo! I'll probably end up caving :x 

I got a few parcels today! I don't want to type it all out though.. One was from Cherry Culture and included among other things a Milani "Super Fat" eye marker which is awesome! It's like the Penultimate liner but 2-3x fatter. I also got some eye shadows from Aromaleigh and some amazing bath/body products from this place called Chagrin Valley Soap Company. Amazing products and super fast shipping


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2010)

Argh! There is no single muscle that doesn't hurt! I have been busy moving and today I had to pop into the city, because Dior boutique offered 40-50% sale off the some of the items (jewellery, shoes and bags, not makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I hate moving, so I had to buy a Dior quint to make myself feel better!

Boo to Bibi and Carina for ditching Team no Marine Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I saw my friend's Marine Life and it is pretty! 

Eliza, did you get the samples? 

My haul this week:

Fun Bathing l/s
Temperature Raising l/l
Dior serum
MUFE Aqua Cream in pale pink and taupe
MUFE spray & fix
MUFE HD blush in #4 
Dior Crystal Gloss
Dior quint in Mystic Jade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Robyn, you need to try Dior Crystal Gloss!  When it is first applied, there is no colour but as the time passes, it reacts to your lip shade and turns to raspberry pink. And your hair doesn't stick to it!!!  So pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carina, I am glad you got the full refund! Woohoo!! $700 can go towards more clothes or makeup!!

Okay, I think I covered everything.. Back to moving again


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 9, 2010)

Haha go get marine life nat!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting for mine! Hope it will be here when I'm back from melb!! Hehes I'll rave to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha
nopeee have not had time to get samples as yet!!

Carina & Sal - omg issit that gooood?is it worth the money?I think it's like $50 in aus! Should I get it??haha


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ Are you in Melbourne? 
Nah, Marine Life is pretty, but I won't use it!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ Team no marine life!! I got my kit list for TAFE last night.. they're going to be using La Femme eyeshadows. I think I'll stick to using up my MAC ones heheh. 

Anyone got any cheap retailers for ben nye stuff?


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 9, 2010)

Haha yes Nat I'm in melb!!great ocean road today!! Wish I could meet you


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ 
Robyn, you need to try Dior Crystal Gloss! When it is first applied, there is no colour but as the time passes, it reacts to your lip shade and turns to raspberry pink. And your hair doesn't stick to it!!! So pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm sounds very tempting, but here's the real question how much are these fabulous lip glosses? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in need of a good lip exfoliator but trying not to sepnd a huge amount either, any recs girls??

Oh and Mich I know the Gorgeous Stores in Melb stock Ben Nye so maybe the Sydney ones do as well? I don't know if they're cheaper though.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Thanks I'll have a look around <3 Luckily I already have some stuff from IMATS haha. They use a block mascara - I didn't even know that exists? haha.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Yeah it's old school and looks so strange!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Team no marine life!! I got my kit list for TAFE last night.. they're going to be using La Femme eyeshadows. I think I'll stick to using up my MAC ones heheh. 

Anyone got any cheap retailers for ben nye stuff?_

 
 Yaaay!! I've never heard of La Femme - are they any good?  You must be excited Mich!

Eliza, yeah wish I could meet you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Eeek, Great Ocean Road! Did you enjoy it?  

Hehe Robyn, the gloss is $49 here. I got mine from the state though. It is LE, so hurry and try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only know of Benefit lip exfoliator, but there must be some cheap, DIY home exfoliator?


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 10, 2010)

Nat yes!!had fun!today's weather is so much better than yesterday!!The drive up is super long!

Robyn-how about olive oil & sugar?i have not tried it but have heard of it!


----------



## Brie (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Thanks I'll have a look around <3 Luckily I already have some stuff from IMATS haha. They use a block mascara - I didn't even know that exists? haha._

 

I love block mascara, its perfect for use with falsies imo


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 11, 2010)

^^ As far as I know, Napoleon Perdis is rebranded La Femme so they are probably decent! I just don't need 24 more eyeshadows lol


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 13, 2010)

Nat and bibi! Don't kill me! But my marinelife came!! Hahas I have not swatched it!I might be making a YouTube vid so I'll swatch it tmr!I bought hipness, beach bronze cream bronzer too!! & got HK stuff from another specktra babe! Fun & games blush & lip conditioner! Yayyys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought moisture surge from clinque today!! Came with a mini set!baby eye cream & baby lipgloss!anyway super hydrating just put it on my face!

Nat- melb was fun!really enjoyed it!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 13, 2010)

^Hey you can do what you want with your cash lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm probably going to get it too lol. I do enjoy splurging... Like yesterday for instance since I was going to be in the city I took some empties with me just in case I passed by Mac. I ended up getting the lip conditioner that comes in a lipstick tube because its pretty much a chap stick in a  lipstick tube which is well... awesome! 

Somehow I felt unsatisfied so off I went to Chanel. I ended up with another Rouge Allure Laque hehehehe. I got Coromandel which is a bright warm red.


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 14, 2010)

^^haha get it bibi!!!& I meant don't kill me because I'll tempt you guys more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's super pretty!!my mum loves it!!!!oooh I didn't get anyt from Chanel that day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna need to head down to the MAC counter to get liquidlast soon!!

Carina & everyone in syd! Shall we have a mini meetup when I'm there?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA. Really trying hard not to buy any makeup at the moment. So far so good... However I am still buying nail polishes :S 
I cant keep away from the 10 or so really good nail blogs on the net at the moment and they keep making me buy more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... These are the latest pretties is got from ttluvspolish on eBay... Her name is Elise and she has most top nail brands and she ships 12 bottles for 18USD.. even better than Transdesign! And her OPI are 5.99USD and Essie are only 4.99USD!





_Orly Fiesta, Orly Luxe, Orly Ole, Essie Haute as Hello, Essie Demure Vixen, Essie Knockout Pout, OPI Flit a Bit, OPI Wing It, OPI Flower to Flower, Nubar 2010, OPI Exfoliating Cuticle Treatment, OPI Corrector Pen_

And I also found ORLY mini nail polish in a chemist near my work! I was so shocked! I got these two glitter topcoats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Look at the gorgeous glitter in this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol








And this is why I need to stop buying nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have another draw as well full of konad stuff


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 19, 2010)

Addict <3


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I know it's not makeup but I did haul pretty things this week for my cooking collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:
set of four chocolate colourings
non-pareils (100 & 1000's) in: white, black, red, orange, blue, red, pink, purple
sanding sugar in: pink, purple
lollipop sticks

all put to good use to make cake pops yesterday


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 19, 2010)

This weeks haulage (collective):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...........and today I turned in 54 MAC empties and bought the transluscent powder. Oh, and MUFE all Mat & Mat + Velvet foundation.

I can feel my pulse beating out of my skin. SUCH a high hahaha. 

I was able to pick up 4 new lippies today (and given a card to redeem the others): Petals N Peacocks (YES!), Chatterbox, Rebel and Lickable.

I'm going to be dancing around all day now


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry guys, I keep posting in the Aussie section unbeknownst to me. 

I must gravitate towards these threads accidentially because you're all so awesome. But sorry for interferring or anything haha.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jun 21, 2010)

We're definitely awesome 

Hehe, went to my MAC counter yesterday morning and my sister got me another Marine Life for my birthday! Now I've got 2 - one to use and one to stare at .. all day long


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ OMG it's out in aus already!? haha that's how long i have not popped by a MAC counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas 

Anyways! Carina & Sal, I wanted to get Tri-Aktiline today! I went to target took the pamphlet decided to walk around for abit & when i went back to target. THEY REMOVED THE WHOLE COLLECTION! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  & i was told they are removing it from Aus!grrrs not too sure why though! 

Nat - I managed to check out Dior but could not get a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might try that though, looks like fine stuff! I'm still checking out what everyone recommended


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ OMG it's out in aus already!? haha that's how long i have not popped by a MAC counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas_

 
Yep, released on the 21st


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 23, 2010)

Oops I got Marine Life today....! So much for team no haha.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 23, 2010)

Still not buying into the Marine Life hype, I know that colour would look rubbish on me anyway 

I am about to break my spending ban in a big way, I've given up on waiting for the F & F as it's looking more and more like not happening and I have to get Stereo Rose next month so I may as well get a decent haul. I busted open the money box last night to see how much I had saved since Feb and OMG!! It's amazing how much you can accrue in gold coins and a few notes, $513 people!! All for makeups yay!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 23, 2010)

^^ I'm still staying strong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No gimmicks for me!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 23, 2010)

No Stereo Rose for you Mich?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 23, 2010)

^^ I'm not sure if I need it coz I barely use my MSF's and I have Petticoat and Light Flush, Redhead and Blonde.. I think it's enough peach/pink/whatevers that Stereo Rose might be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I might be having to move somewhere soon coz my brother and SIL aren't really getting along, so I'm trying to save money amongst paying off credit cards etc


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Oops I got Marine Life today....! So much for team no haha.



_

 

Yay Bibi! I still havent used it, and probably wont, but I like looking at it. And even Mick said it was some of the prettiest makeup he'd ever seen ..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Still not buying into the Marine Life hype, I know that colour would look rubbish on me anyway 

I am about to break my spending ban in a big way, I've given up on waiting for the F & F as it's looking more and more like not happening and I have to get Stereo Rose next month so I may as well get a decent haul. I busted open the money box last night to see how much I had saved since Feb and OMG!! It's amazing how much you can accrue in gold coins and a few notes, $513 people!! All for makeups yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well done Robyn!!!! I cant wait to see your haul post! You must show piccies


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Yay Bibi! I still havent used it, and probably wont, but I like looking at it. And even Mick said it was some of the prettiest makeup he'd ever seen .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used like 1 side of mine! HAHA 

I'm so excited for stereo rose!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & maybe petticoat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I might pop by the MAC counter & pick up the lustre drops! They look amazing!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone else noticed that Marine Life is nowhere to be found on the MAC website.. I swear it was there the other day!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Yay Bibi! I still havent used it, and probably wont, but I like looking at it. And even Mick said it was some of the prettiest makeup he'd ever seen .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hah! The first thing I did when I got home after washing my hands of course, is run my finger right through the middle of it picking up a ton of that over spray and destroying any notion of not using it because it's too pretty to look at. I can't buy makeup and not use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides the world is ending in 2012... Gotta enjoy it before then. As a matter of fact I plan on using it tomorrow with a purple and orange look I'm cookin up.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2010)

Carina there will definitely be pics of this haul, I have such withdrawals it's killing me!! And yes I saw Marine life on MAC Aus the other day too so it was there, I almost choked at the price!

Ok Bibi why is the world ending in 2012 and when? I think I've had about 3 of these dates happen in my life time and I think one was a proficie of Nostradamus, but allas we're all still here


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 9, 2010)

My CP chicky messaged me this morning to say that she managed to get all the stuff I wanted from ITG and A+O! *faints with relief* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even Stereo Rose and the sold out piggies from A+O! Ahhhhhhhh! I cant wait until it gets here ......


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 9, 2010)

Goshhh lucky girl! I wanted the piggies but all were sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm getting my stereo rose! yays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhh Carina! I bought grey by grey from priceline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it really looks like the MAC one i wanted! Thanks for the recommendation hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat - If you're reading this, do you like diorshow blackout? Does it give your lashes good volume? You're our Dior expert here


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 10, 2010)

^^ If youre interested in Dior mascaras Ive order Dior Show Exstase which a Chanel MUA said was amazing.

My CP Goddess got all my stuff too from ITG plus my laundry list of other goodies and yes I got Stereo Rose too!! Her Nordies had nearly all of there Stereo Rose on hold already and she could only get 2 there and had to go to Macy's for the 3rd.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 14, 2010)

Yayyyyy, thanks to a super nice fellow Specktrette a few fabulous items arrived for me today. I'm super happy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the box was:

- Later Pigment
- Partylicious Pigment
- So Rich So Pretty Nail Lacquer
- Morning After Nail Lacquer
- A Little Bit of Sunshine Blush
- Band of Roses Blush
- Togetherness Mineralized Shadow Trio


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ Yay! I cant wait to get my stuff.... I keep checking the mail every day even though I know its going to take 2 weeks. lol


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 14, 2010)

^I was so shocked when I saw a box in my letterbox. Honestly I cant believe how quickly it got here. She only posted it on Monday. That's the power of the California connection for ya. Any time I get something shipped from Cali it arrives super fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink/Berry toned Blush lovers - do yourselves a favor and get Band of Roses. It's seriously gorgeous! And Togetherness MES is also super pretty. Wait..... everything is pretty hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Now I just need Stereo Rose... *sighs dreamily*


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice haul Bibi!! My goodies are due to arrive on the 19th and I have one Stereo Rose included as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carina I thought you weren't a-hauling anymore???


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 14, 2010)

No hauling for me hehe <3 Enjoy all your goodies girlies!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ yes but you get to stare a play with pretty makeups all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For my job today I had to try and find out which member of staff did a crap on the floor in the men's toilets!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 14, 2010)

^OMG Robyn!! Thats sooooooo messed up lol... It's awful but for some reason I can't stop laughing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you find out who it was? Men are so gross.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 14, 2010)

I know it's just foul! We have security cameras so we watched the cameras and there was only one person that went in after the cleaner and the person after them reported it. So all odds would say it was the guy after the cleaner, but he denied it and said he was super offended when we had the private chat with him. What can you do, he said it wasn't him so we have to just leave it at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most horrible and awkward meeting I have ever had!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ poor you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & thanks for recommending the dior mascara! I'll check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All these chat about you girls getting your items makes me super excited! Hope mine comes in the mail sooon!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 14, 2010)

Ha ha ha oh my god.. thanks Robyn, I needed that laugh! I bet the whole day you were thinking, "This is my job? To track down the mysterious floor pooper?"

Men are gross, in my old workplace I did an administrative role, and used to have to monitor the toilets. When the men's urinals weren't working I'd put a sign up saying not to use them, so what did the guys do? Pee all over the sign. ARGH!!

Haulages.. I bought a house last week, does that count? lol..


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Ha ha ha oh my god.. thanks Robyn, I needed that laugh! I bet the whole day you were thinking, "This is my job? To track down the mysterious floor pooper?"

Men are gross, in my old workplace I did an administrative role, and used to have to monitor the toilets. When the men's urinals weren't working I'd put a sign up saying not to use them, so what did the guys do? Pee all over the sign. ARGH!!

Haulages.. I bought a house last week, does that count? lol.._

 





Bahahaha for peeing on the sign!!

Congrats on the house Sal, where did you buy??


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ 
Carina I thought you weren't a-hauling anymore???_

 
I wasnt, but I couldnt resist ING and A+O! 

And I just bought 12 Rescue Beauty Lounge nail polishes! Argh!!!!!

I also got an order from eyeko and maiandjays the other day! I really have too much nail polish now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ 
Haulages.. I bought a house last week, does that count? lol.._

 
Oh my god! Congrats Sal! Thats great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any developments on the baby front?  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_For my job today I had to try and find out which member of staff did a crap on the floor in the men's toilets!!_

 
That is super gross but super hilarious. 

Reminds me of when my sister was working at a pub near the city. They had a serial hallway pooper there. He/she would take a dump in the hallway between the pokies and the toilet.... Would happen all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The staff there reckon that the people were so addicted to the pokies they would wait until the last minute to go to the toilet and then they wouldnt be able to make it so they would just do it in the hall....  I dont know what is wrong with people.... :s


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 18, 2010)

Robyn- We bought outer sth eastern suburbs, I'm a little embarrassed to say the suburb! ha ha.. Nice house in a nice street at an awesome price though. Hopefully not too many bogans LOL.. 

Carina- ask me again in a month's time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is totally gross about the hallway pooper! Maybe the toilets were too grubby and he was making a statement?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 19, 2010)

Awww now I really want to know where you bought up Sal!

My haul arrived yesterday but I haven't had much of a chance to play with it yet but here is what I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




High Tea l/s x 3 (It's my HG)
Fold n Tuck l/g
Viva Glam Gaga
Viva Glam Cyndi
Stereo Rose MSF
By Candlelight MSF
Studio Fix Powder
Painterly p/p
15 e/s pallete x 2
130 brush
168 brush
239 brush
Buff Blush
Well Dressed Blush
Dior Addict Crystal Gloss (totally blame that one on Nat)
MUFE #92 e/s
MUFE Aqua Eyes Purple 11L e/l
Dior Show Exstase mascara

It was a looooooong time coming!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice haul there Robyn! Hehehe big hauls excite me, even if they are not even mine.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 19, 2010)

haha big hauls excited me tooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 21, 2010)

yay! my goodies arrived yesterday...

i got:

On the scene Cremesheen Glass
Stereo Rose MSF 
Happy Together Mineralize Blush 
A Little Bit of Sunshine Mineralize Blush 
Hang Loose Mineralize Blush
Partylicious Pigment 
Later Pigment
If It Sparkles Pigment
Morning After Nail Polish

And a teeeeny little ACW order arrived as well:

MAC Impeccable Brow Pencil Taupe
Stila Kajal in Topaz
Stila Eyeshadow Quad
Sweet Sienna pigment sample

I am sooo hanging out for my RBL nail polishes to arrive. It is driving me mad!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 21, 2010)

Are the blushes pretty Carina? Can you believe i didn't get any blushes this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways! MY stuff came tooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petticoat MSF
Stereo Rose MSF
Togetherness & Blue my mind MES - belongs to mum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love to love MES
Point black liquidlast (my HG eyeliner, all other liner seem to slip off my eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Purple haze es
Star violet es
131 Brush from to the beach
Plushlash (i just really wanted to try a MAC mascara
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ I love plushlash!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ yays! I'm gonna wear it tomorrow (although i'm just going to coles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Are the blushes pretty Carina? Can you believe i didn't get any blushes this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^A Little Bit of Sunshine is gorgeous!! I'm wearing it today over Optomistic Orange cremeblend blush. It's just perfect for my skin tone but I'm sure it will look great on many people


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ooooh now i want it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might wait till it get released in aus!


----------



## dopista (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hardly ever post on this thread but I just had to share my very teeny tiny haul (if you can call it that). I cheated on MAC for the first time with Inglot. I bought one of those lip duo's with a paint and gloss (#23). Kind of reminds me of a muted Up The Amp, great texture. 

Best part of it all.. was $7 on sale.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in shock.. wearing it right now and im in my pj's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to pay Oz retail for ITG and can't wait till Monday.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Hi everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hardly ever post on this thread but I just had to share my very teeny tiny haul (if you can call it that). I cheated on MAC for the first time with Inglot. I bought one of those lip duo's with a paint and gloss (#23). Kind of reminds me of a muted Up The Amp, great texture. 

Best part of it all.. was $7 on sale.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I'm in shock.. wearing it right now and im in my pj's*





 I'm going to pay Oz retail for ITG and can't wait till Monday._

 
HAHA i like that


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't been to Inglot for ages but I do really rate there stuff, I just forget they're there!

I'm loving Buff Blush at the moment, it's the perfect day time muted cheek colour that gives my face the colour it needs but doesn't stand out heaps which is perfect for work


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 25, 2010)

I love Buff too! Wearing it right now


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 26, 2010)

I have been having a really bad few days at work so I went to David Jones today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

Chanel Paradoxal Nail Polish - doesnt come out until next week but the lovely MA let me buy it 
Chanel Kaska Beige Quad
Chanel Blush Pink Explosion (from the same collection as Paradoxal)

And I B2M for Jazzed and Creme D Nude...

The MA at MAC was a total pig! I said I wanted to B2M for those lipsticks and the following exchange took place (imagine her using the worst diva voice):

MA: "Uhhhh you like cant Back 2 Mac for limited edition lipsticks darling"
Me: "Uhhh yes you can. I have done it a million times before. You only cant B2M for limited edition packaging or Viva Glam"
MA: *vague look* *huff and puff* *flick hair* *goes to draw and gets lipsticks* *whispers something rude in other MA's ear* *gives me a condescending look*

She then basically threw the lipsticks at me and didnt even respond when I said thank you. 

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ They are such asses lol! I'm glad you got your lippies tho


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 26, 2010)

Gosh.that annoying!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bought some inglot stuff over the weekend!!

Cream blush in 82
lip paint in 50&56

loving them


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 26, 2010)

Chin up Carina, at least you got some nice pretties to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some shop assistants MA's or not really shouldn't be in customer service if they're going to be cows like that!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 26, 2010)

I did a lipstick melting experiment so I've hauled a "new" lip palette! Except one of my lipsticks has gone missing so I have a gap


----------



## lara (Jul 26, 2010)

Two Stereo Rose msfs


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 26, 2010)

urgh, i wnet to get stereo rose at 9.30 am today and both djs and myers had sold out, am waiting for it to be released online...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ Really??? You poor thing! Are you from Sydney? Which DJ's did you go to?

I went to the Elizabeth Street one in the city at lunch time and they still had stock of everything.. 

Keep checking back with the MAC website. In the Groove is already in the SiteMap, so it will probably be up really soon..


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 26, 2010)

im in adelaide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so we only ahve the two counters the girls at myer said tehy only got 4


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ Oh that's a shame... If you dont manage to get one, PM me and I'll try and hook you up with one that doesnt cost a fortune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xo


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks hun XX im still waiting, like u said its on sitemap but still no products


----------



## dopista (Jul 26, 2010)

I got 1 SR and Band of roses blush.. Love them both! 

The adelaide Myer counter said they only got 6 SRs in.. they did not have testers for a couple of the eyeshadow and blushes (including BoR) as the MA told me they were already sold out. I got there at 9:10 am.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 26, 2010)

Stereo Rose is still available on the MAC Aus website if anyone is interested....

And looks like we have an extra MSF as well... Shimpagne!!!! I already have it, but for anyone who hasnt got one, I totally recommend you snap one up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EDIT: Shimpagne has now been removed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry ladies!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 27, 2010)

^I saw it there this morning and I had a WTF moment. Whats next? Metal Rock please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just went for a simple walk to get some sushi and now I have a bag of stuff from Priceline. How did it even happen?! I have no idea. I didn't get anything really exciting except for a super pretty blue Sally Hensen HD nail colour which I will be using tonight! 

Haha Carina I swear the mascara's were all tempting me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I kept thinking of the Opulash and Plush Lash. Rimmel Sexy Curves almost had me, ALL of the Rimmel stuff is 20% off at the moment.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ I saw that when I went in there yesterday... Thankfully I resisted.. However I did have to buy a shitty Maybelline foundation and a mascara because I forgot my makeup at home and I had a really important meeting on... I'm such an idiot sometimes


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 27, 2010)

i got SR through the website this arv during my break at uni, i checked before lectures started and still nothing i was edgy all morning lol


----------



## mystery (Jul 27, 2010)

just ordered petticoat & by candlelight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stereo rose - officially sold out on aussie mac site.


----------



## dopista (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for your post Carina! I grabbed 2 more SRs online before it sold out.. one for mum and the other for my bestie.. super awesome birthday gifts sorted.. It is too good not to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, thanks for the swatches spectrolite.. BoR is mine because of them! <3


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 30, 2010)

^I love Band of Roses! I had so many pinks in my collection already but it was just too pretty to pass up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This week I hauled a few things. I finally got my hands on Stereo Rose and Comfort MSFs. A parcel arrived from Sasa.com today full of some Asian goodies and it was my birthday on Monday and I was showered in gifts. I got some cash and a new dress, and heaps of other stuff >_< Yep... it's been a good week!

I'm off to David Jones on the weekend to pick up that Tom Ford lippie I'm lusting after and hopefully that weird purple Chanel polish, and some Fix+. I might stop by LUSH too! Oh and damn that Glamour Doll eyes sale... might hit them up for some shadows right now!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 30, 2010)

David Jones beauty book is coming out and offers are starting on the 2nd of August - I think if you pay using a DJ Amex/Storecard you get 10% off fragrance and cosmetics.

I'm going to haul me some SJP NYC perfume hehehe :>


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I love Band of Roses! I had so many pinks in my collection already but it was just too pretty to pass up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This week I hauled a few things. I finally got my hands on Stereo Rose and Comfort MSFs. A parcel arrived from Sasa.com today full of some Asian goodies and it was my birthday on Monday and I was showered in gifts. I got some cash and a new dress, and heaps of other stuff >_< Yep... it's been a good week!

I'm off to David Jones on the weekend to pick up that Tom Ford lippie I'm lusting after and hopefully that weird purple Chanel polish, and some Fix+. I might stop by LUSH too! Oh and damn that Glamour Doll eyes sale... might hit them up for some shadows right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhhh Bibi! I'm so sorry! I was messaging you on Monday and I completely forgot it was your birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such an idiot! I hope you had a fabulous day! And glad to hear you got your Stereo Rose MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been haulin like a mad woman this week! I clearly hadnt got Chanel out of my system because I went back today and got the Enigma eyeshadow quad and Jade Rose nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

Bibi, you should totally get Paradoxal nail polish! Its gorgeous! But make sure you use a good top coat with it, otherwise it chips easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also went to Lush yesterday and picked up:

2 x Snow Fairy Shower Gels
Snowcake Soap
Angel's Delight Soap
Satsumo Santa Bath Ballistic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So White Bath Ballistic

And I got some goodies for free!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Creamy Candy Bubble Bar
Melting Marshmallow Moment Bath Melt! 

And everyone should totally check out Wittner's sale at the moment! I got the most gorgeous boots and shoes for work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Annnnnd my Rescue Beauty Lounge Polishes FINALLY arrived!!! I love them all, but Scrangie is my favourite, followed closely by Starfish Patrick


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 30, 2010)

^Thanks Carina I had an awesome day! And it just keeps getting better Lol! I just got a new Baby G watch a few minutes ago as a belated Bday gift.

^Sunday haulage >_< Today was the perfect conclusion to my birthday week. First we went to the Pancake Parlour and then I splurged big time and got:

- Chanel Paradoxil nail polish + a mascara sample
- Tom Ford lipstick in Bruised Plum + 3 free fragrance samples yayyy!
- Fix+
- Comfort MSF
- Lush Saving Face Facial Serum
- Lush Rub Rub Rub shower gel
- Lush Strawberry Feels Forever Massage Bar
- Lush R+B Hair Moisturizer
and a free Helping Hands hand cream and Vanilla and the Mist + Honey I washed the Kids soaps.

Then I got a few accessories from some cute shops and that was that. I even convinced my partner to splurge a little and he got the new Chanel Bleu cologne and some CK Jeans. A splendid day indeed >_<


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I had a teeny tiny haul last week... One Stereo Rose MSF...for my sister!!

I managed to go into Mac myer twice in two days to see the girls and walked out with nothing for me! So proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was very tempted by love to love MES and the green one but I resisted (so far - might keep an eye on the clearance bin though)

But to make up for it I went to the Baby & Kids market today with my mum and picked up LOTS of pretty dresses for Tabitha, followed by shopping at Target with my father in law & step mother in law for more pretty dresses and outfits... The princess has been VERY spoiled in the last week or so!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish for the day that I would stop spending money on makeups.. It is one obsession to another and now it is NARS and Lush (thanks Carina!)!!

Dior
Body Svelt
Serum Rouge #580 and #560
Dior Addict gloss in Tailored Mauve
Designer quint in Pink Design
Capture Totale Soft Peel
60/80 xp Night cream
Diorshow Maximiser Lash Plumping serum
Skinflash Primer
Dior Nude foundation from ACW (1/2 price!!)
Petal Shine quint from ACW
And Dior Gift with Purchase! It has a Dior addict gloss that I wanted for the last 2months lol

NARS
Sugarland Eyeshadow duo
Underworld duo
Belissima duo
Misfit duo
Strada single shadow
Easylover gloss
Pro-Prime
Smudgeproof eyeshadow base
Modern eye palette - on the way
Rajasthan duo - on the way
Palladium soft touch pencil shadow
Orgasm illuminator - on the way
Free lipglosses and orgasm n/p using temptalia and karla codes lol

Lush
Snow Fairy shower gel
Stepping stone foot scrub
Dark Angels
Two shampoo bars, a conditioner and two tins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bubblegum lip scrub
Beeswax lip balm 
Dream Cream
Sugar Scrub
Wiccy magic muscles massage bar
Brazened Honey Mask
Snake Oil

Clarins Lift cellulite lotion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My legs are getting slimmer thanks to this!
Bobbi Brown eyeliner gel in Mahogany
And a free La Prairie cellulite eye cream ($175 )


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Bloody hell Nat! Thats a MEGA haul!!!! Sorry about the Lush obsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the stuff is sooooo good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a tiny haul from MAC.... Mineralize Foundation SPF15 and Engraved Powerpoint...

And the entire China Glaze Vintage Vixen collection


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 8, 2010)

^Yayyyyy welcome back Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I was wondering where you disappeared to. That is some impressive haulage you got there lady. All good stuff!

^Carina did you order of the nail polishes from Maiandjays? I need to start getting some nail polishes again. I've kind of been on a break since Transdesign ripped my heart out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This weekend I did a little splurging. I was waiting for a friend who was late for 2 hours on Friday night before going out to dinner so I had to kill some time and go shopping...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried hard to just sit and read the paper but I finished that in like 15 minutes.

I ended up getting:
- Shu nail polish - don't know the name but its part of the recent collection and its a very pretty glitter that looks like it's got Mac 3D silver in it.
- Body Shop Spa Wisdom Monoi Body Butter
- Kiehls Vanilla lip balm
- A bunch of jewelery from Diva... I love that place!
- Starcraft 2 - this game I've been waiting to be released for like 10 years!

Thats all.. Very small but very expensive haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm poor.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry about the name fail Nat/Bibi... I had Bibi on the brain obviously. lol 

Bibi, I get nail polish from a few places now... I still mostly buy from maiandjays but sometimes i buy from others.

I got the Vintage Vixen collection from jsbeautyshop2010. He sells whole collections from OPI, Essie, China Glaze etc. And even though you have to pay for shipping it still works out cheaper than maiandjays.

I also use ttluvspolish, who ships 12 bottles for a flat rate, sparkling*nails (expensive shipping but she has some great rare colours), and r93 for Orly. They are all ebay sellers.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2010)

Heehee no problem Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes, the Lush stuff is really good! Their overpowering smell always put me off, but now I am glad that I decided to try their stuff out. I got hubby and all my friends into it lol..  By the way, do you remember how much Chanel nail polish cost?  I tried one of their new plum n/p and it is sooo pretty!

Hiya Bibi!! Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been busy moving and setting the new shop.  Belated Happy Birthday!!   How do you find Tom Ford lippies?   I love Shu nail polishes - some of them are really different!!  Bibi, do you have both NARS Desire blush and MAC Pink Swoon blush?


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_By the way, do you remember how much Chanel nail polish cost?  I tried one of their new plum n/p and it is sooo pretty!_

 
^I think Chanel Polish is either $29 or $34... I just bought Paradoxil last week but I can't remember how much it is. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Hiya Bibi!! Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been busy moving and setting the new shop.  Belated Happy Birthday!!   How do you find Tom Ford lippies?   I love Shu nail polishes - some of them are really different!!  Bibi, do you have both NARS Desire blush and MAC Pink Swoon blush?_

 

^ The Tom Ford lippie is OKAY. It's not better than So Scarlett by a long shot but I like the packaging and owning just because haha.. 

I don't have either of those blushes Nat but I probably will get them one day >_<  I need to seriously go on a pink blush ban though.. I have way to many!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ I need to go on a blush ban as well... :S

Chanel nail polishes are $39 Nat... They arent cheap but so worth it!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ me 3! blush ban! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& I must try a Chanel polish soon!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2010)

Chanel Paradoxal n/p!! That's the one I want!!
Haha.. I wouldn't mind a Tom Ford lippy, just because it is Tom Ford 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





$39 for a nail polish isn't too bad, right?  I think I paid $42 for a Lancome n/p.. I love how it goes opaque in two dodgy coat though!!

Okay ladies.. Now how many blushes do you have, in order to be on a ban?


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay ladies.. Now how many blushes do you have, in order to be on a ban? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
45+ not counting MSF's. Thats a pretty reasonable amount right??


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2010)

I only have 42+.. I will stop once I hit no50! I think...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought I'd stop at 50  And I just hit 60 the other day... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thats not including MSF's... Which I have 9 of :S

I really need to stop.. Maybe after Fabulous Felines..


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2010)

Hehe.. I didn't count MSFs either..  Don't like them and they just didn't make cut  to my blush list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lucky I am not so much of a blush person.. I think I can safely stop at 'a few more'.  Did you get Illamasqua Lover blush Carina?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope not yet. That's my mission for next week - I'm pretty sure illamasqua is open now at myer so I'm going to go in there and get the items I have been lemming for ages


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 9, 2010)

^Jeez I just counted my MSF's and somehow I have 19... I feel like I should be aiming to get all of them. I'm missing 5 or 6 I think.

I'm not stopping with the makeup until after Venomous Villains >_< I cannot wait for that collection. The holiday collection can bite me lol.

Ahhh cannot wait for Illamasqua. When I was at Myer last week I asked the girls at the MAC counter where Illamasqua was going to be and one of them rolled their eyes and said "Right next door to us...". MEOWWW. Nothing wrong with some healthy competition ladies. I can love them both.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_45+ not counting MSF's. Thats a pretty reasonable amount right?? 



_

 
OMG okays I can still collect then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got like maybe 20ish almost 30?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2010)

Carina, you can have my Obey! Don't like it and I don't even carry it in my kit either!  Lover blush is fab though.. I also love their creme blush!

Bibi, really? So Illamasqua is going to be where KIT is now? LOL.. 

Hehe Eliza, yeah go for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I am gunna pick up a couple of NARS blushes..


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 9, 2010)

Yesss I'm gonna pick up a few NARS too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yays


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Carina, you can have my Obey! Don't like it and I don't even carry it in my kit either! Lover blush is fab though.. I also love their creme blush!_

 

Really!?!?! That would be awesome. I have been dying to try that lipstick. How much do you want for it?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Nah... Give me your addy and I will just send it to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited to say: I still have your PO Box address! Will send it off tomorrow!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 10, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Thank you so much!! Thats so kind of you!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bibi, really? So Illamasqua is going to be where KIT is now? LOL.._

 
No the MAC counter has moved Nat. It's back sort of in its old spot near the first entrance along the right wall. It looks all new and shiney >_<


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey chickies! Haven't been around in a while, nice to see some haulage action going on.

I got a Stereo Rose sent over from the US because I wasn't looking at spektra enough to know it was coming out over here.. the thing is.. I don't really like it. What's wrong with me?


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 10, 2010)

You are welcome Carina! Hope it works for you!

Bibi, I was at Chaddy Myer two weeks ago and didn't even notice MAC has moved!  Eek!

Hey Sal!!  Nothing wrong with you! I haven't even got one


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_You are welcome Carina! Hope it works for you!

Bibi, I was at Chaddy Myer two weeks ago and didn't even notice MAC has moved!  Eek!

Hey Sal!!  Nothing wrong with you! I haven't even got one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Hehehe I'm talking about Bourke Street Nat. That's my local Mac!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 11, 2010)

^^ My gosh, I sound like a drunk!! I think I am confused, because I thought Illamasqua will be at Chaddy, not the city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I stopped going to the Myer city, because all the new girls are weird.  One girl was really pushy! My friend was looking for Coral Crepe pp (sold out everywhere at that time) and MA suggested she could just wear Painterly pp and Prepped for Glamour e/s on top.. Doh!! One is Coral and the other one is Brown.. Are you freakin' colour blind!! She kept on pushing it, so I just walked off. 

Anyhoo... Received Two Dior Night Butterfly quints today (one for me and one  is gift for my friend for helping out with the move) and the seller included a brand new YSL mascara and a YSL Rouge Volupte lippy!! Best gifts ever!


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 11, 2010)

today I purchased Black Russian pearlglide from the US - can't wait to get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new to MAC ... so it will be my virgin product


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 11, 2010)

My friend works for BB and is ordering some products for me from MAC <3 I'll be getting a bunch of brushes and Fascinating E/K which mysteriously went missing from my kit at TAFE


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ I stopped going to the Myer city, because all the new girls are weird.  One girl was really pushy!_

 
OMG I totally agree Nat. I miss all of the old faces, the new people are waayyyyyy too pushy indeed and kind of fake..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There is a newish guy there who is nice though. These days I just go there to restock things I have run out of like Fix+ and occasionally I'll buy an actual makeup product from them. Every time I go there though one of them is trying to sell me things I already have even though I keep telling them that I already own it and most of the rest of the current collection hehehe! It's like they are Mac-bots that don't hear me and are stuck on a repeat loop from their MAC Upselling phrase book.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 11, 2010)

^^ I agree Bibi.. and they treat you like you know nothing!! I miss talking to girls about products and upcoming collections. Before I would go there and talk to Christelle for an hour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have you been to DJ's?  A whole team of Doncaster old gals moved there and they are fab. It hurts not being able to flash my Myerone card there, but still.. I would rather spend my money there!  Wait.. I haven't bought MAC stuff here since the Papier collection! When was that?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 12, 2010)

lol Bibi you are hilarious... 

Today I took the day off work because my back was killing me... So I went to the chiro and then *somehow* ended up at DJ's... But I was sooo restrained! My tax refund came in today but I only bought 1 thing! I got Chanel Orange Fizz n/p which I have been lemming for a while... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I walked through MAC at Myer but like you Nat, I just cant buy AUS retail anymore


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_but like you Nat, I just cant buy AUS retail anymore _

 
Urm.. I bought NARS stuff from Mecca, because I just had to have them! 
I know it is sad.. but the product swatching is evil and always suck me in


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 12, 2010)

What did you buy nat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes swatching is evil!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_What did you buy nat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes swatching is evil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 My bestie bought me Underworld duo and Easylover gloss.  Then I went back and bought Belissima duo, Sugarland duo and a shadow base xD. I also sucked up to the hubby a big time and he got me a NARS palette and two other duos from NARS.com


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My bestie bought me Underworld duo and Easylover gloss.  Then I went back and bought Belissima duo, Sugarland duo and a shadow base xD. I also sucked up to the hubby a big time and he got me a NARS palette and two other duos from NARS.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwws sweeet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so gonna order NARS soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need to tame the makeup-girl within me! hahas


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 13, 2010)

What are you thinking to get Eliza?  Have you tried their foundation?  It is FAB!! Love their shadow base too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also have a look at LE Rajasthan duo.. It was sold out three times in two weeks and NARS.com just got it back in stock again.  I think Kiss and makeup has it in stock though. 

Received Dior Iridescent leather quint and NARS Cleo Duo from swap.. Woohoo!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 13, 2010)

OOOH I'm so gonna check that colour out hun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna get taj mahal, deep throat, baby doll lip lacquer & one of the new spf lip stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want to try the foundation but the last time when i went Mecca the MA could not find a colour for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & we do not have NARS in singapore! sighs


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG NAT! I checked the Rajasthan duo out & IT IS AMAZING! def gonna order it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the new cheek & lips palette! can't wait!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 14, 2010)

^^Oh yes now I remember! It is such a bummer that they don't have all of the shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I am in between shades and Mecca doesn't have it either! Do you have a rough idea which shade though? I could ask my friend to grab a sample from Sephora. 

Yaaay!! I don't know if I need a back-up of Rajasthan


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 14, 2010)

Ooooh I think i'm like Syracuse or Tahoe or Cádiz. HAHAH I don't know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha omg yes! it looks AMAZING! thanks for the intro!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 16, 2010)

I went into Myer today to look for clothes and I resisted the Illamasqua counter twice! But then when I was walking out I saw the nail polishes and I couldnt resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought Baptiste and Lament nail polishes and they are ordering in Lover Blush for me! I cant wait to get it


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Carina, have you checked your PO box yet? I think the lippy has been sitting there since Friday


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ Hey Nat! No I am going today! I am so excited. Thank you so much again!!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 18, 2010)

I got the lipstick Nat! Thanks so much! It is gorgeous! I love the colour


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2010)

Yaaay!! I am glad it works for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for letting me know Carina!

Somehow the email sub notifications don't work for me anymore, but whoa it is quiet here!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeh the emails dont seem to work for me either! 

Its definitely become a ghost town in the Aussie section


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah it is quiet in here. We have several ladies MIA.What ever happened to Sunniechan??? She was always good for a gab. Tuesday I ordered some Nail Polishes from Transdesign (yayyy!). I got most of the new Orly range but Space Cadet was N/A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it sold out everywhere already? Should I ebay it?! Gahh!

And today I ordered the NARS Rajasthan duo from Kiss and Makeup. Can't wait to get that


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2010)

Yay you got Rajasthan duo Bibi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am signed up for the NARS international artist event at Mecca next month. I'll probably get Tzarine duo too!

I miss sunniechan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She has basically disappeared off the earth and I am really worried about her.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey there I'm afraid I'm one of the ones MIA, I've just gone off makeup at the moment, I'm not even that inspired in the morning's when I'm picking my colors for the day and seem to be reaching for the same things. Weird, hopefully I'll crack out of it soon!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey there Robyn!! I see you around on FB, so I don't feel as if you have been MIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was feeling bleh about makeups.. but then my current NARS obsession is helping me to experiment with the MAC shades.. Go figure!~


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm still here too!

I've just been hiding cos I'm preggers


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 19, 2010)

ooooooh yays! congrats!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I'm still here too!

I've just been hiding cos I'm preggers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holy crap, CONGRATS Sal!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Don't hide!! I need to do this:


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratz Sal!! All that hard work payed off lol!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 19, 2010)

Woohoo Sal up the duff!! Noice work sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My makeup obsession seems to have morphed back into my shoe obsession, I'm in the city tomorrow and hitting the shops! Who wants to meet me for a coffee??


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 19, 2010)

Aww thanks guys! I was just holding off saying anything until after the Ultrasound so I knew all was ok.. so it was easier not to come in here! lol

So I've spent the last 2 months hauling bigger clothing! LOL.. even my tax cheque has pretty much gone to clothes. I'd much rather buy makeup


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 19, 2010)

Robyn, me and my tax cheque would come meet you but I'm off up to the country for the day.. would love some new shoes for spring.. hmmm.. wedges!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 20, 2010)

I totally understand Robyn!!  I went through a 'black outfit' stage a couple of months ago and spent heaps of my makeup money there! I always come back to makeups tho.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Show us your shoes!! 

Haha Sal.. Do you need bigger clothing, when you have Metalicus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My friend gave me two giant bags of Metalicus (mostly brand new!) stuff and I love how it stretches to accommodate all sizes and shapes!  Also love how I can wear a top, a vest, a cardi and a jacket and I don't look like a stuffed sausage!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Also love how I can wear a top, a vest, a cardi and a jacket and I don't look like a stuffed sausage!_


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 20, 2010)

Funny how everyone likes to hang out at the haulage thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The weekend is here and it'd be depressing if I don't get a shadow or two! Hehe


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 20, 2010)

^Oh I'd love to meet you Robyn but I have to work tomorrow. I need some shoes too! I reckon its about time for another Melbourne meetup.

^I'm with you Nat. I think I'm gonna hit up Mecca and look at the Chantecaille range if I get the chance.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been hiding coz I need to save money for IMATS hahaha! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^I'm with you Nat. I think I'm gonna hit up Mecca and look at the Chantecaille range if I get the chance.

_

 
 I tried Chantecaille blush and it was so soft and pigmented!!! Let me know if you grab something from here Bibi! I need to stay away from Mecca, but so hard to do


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Haha Sal.. Do you need bigger clothing, when you have Metalicus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh I still love my metalicus! Was checking out some new stuff the other day but looks so unappealing and shrivelled on the hanger.. lol..


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Oh I still love my metalicus! Was checking out some new stuff the other day but looks so unappealing and shrivelled on the hanger.. lol.._

 
 I know! I was never into Metalicus stuff, because they look like they have been bunched up in the suitcase for weeks. But when you try them on, everything look so fantastic and comfy! Now I refuse to go and try anything on, because I know I will want everything!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 21, 2010)

^I love me some Metallicus but in the past few years it has become  ridiculously expensive! No way I will ever pay $300 for a dress made of stockings. I can buy Alexander McQueen for that much.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 21, 2010)

Haha if you get them at sales, they are 70% off. Plus all of the fabric are designed and made in Australia, same as the actual garments. It is rare to see garments that are actually made in Australia.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 21, 2010)

Are you going to IMATS Bibi?
Dang.. the only exhibitor I am interested in checking out is Hakuhodo brushes.. Don't mind getting some of their brushes


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Are you going to IMATS Bibi?
Dang.. the only exhibitor I am interested in checking out is Hakuhodo brushes.. Don't mind getting some of their brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
^Nahhhh not going Nat. If I was a MUA or someone with more time and money to spare than I certainly would. Why not just order the brushes online? Shipping is super cheap and super fast and the brushes are AMAZING. I've been aching to get some more.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 21, 2010)

My shop opens next month, so I can't go either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Since I have so many brushes, I want to actually feel them and see the sizes in person. My gosh, I didn't just say that, but you know what I mean!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Nat what is your shop going to sell, jewelery only or other things too?? You must be excited!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 22, 2010)

Jewellery and beading supplies. I had the shop for 5 years and now it is at another location 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ran out of doggy shampoo yesterday, so bathed my dog with my ever precious Lush Snow Fairy shower gel.. Now she smells so yummy, I want to lick her paws too!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 22, 2010)

^^ Haha that's adoreable! I really want some Hakuhodo brushes too but I'm in Nat's boat.. I hate buying brushes without having a feel first heheh.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 22, 2010)

^Think of the softest, fluffiest, most cuddliest baby bunny rabbit you can imagine and put it on a handle. That's how soft a Hakuhodo brush is hehehe. 

^I just bought some boots with the money I was going to spend on Fabulous Felines. Oopsies :X


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL Bibi! I don't mind the soft face brush, but I would prefer firm and workable eye & contour brushes. Need to move products around!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OMG, they are such cute boots Bibi!  Who need FF, when you can flaunt boots like them!!

Mich, I have a feeling those Hakuhodo brushes might be cheaper at IMATS. When are you going?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 22, 2010)

OMG those boots are so awesome Bibi! They're boots Hello Kitty would wear if she wore boots


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I'm still here too!

I've just been hiding cos I'm preggers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OH MY FREAKING GOD! I'M MIA FROM HERE FOR TWO SECONDS AND YOU DROP A BOMBSHELL!!!!

congratulations babe! you must be so excited!!!! *hugs*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Think of the softest, fluffiest, most cuddliest baby bunny rabbit you can imagine and put it on a handle. That's how soft a Hakuhodo brush is hehehe. 

^I just bought some boots with the money I was going to spend on Fabulous Felines. Oopsies :X




_

 
lol lucky there dont appear to be any animal rights activists around here Bibi  lol 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL Bibi! I don't mind the soft face brush, but I would prefer firm and workable eye & contour brushes. Need to move products around!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG, they are such cute boots Bibi! Who need FF, when you can flaunt boots like them!!

Mich, I have a feeling those Hakuhodo brushes might be cheaper at IMATS. When are you going?_

 
Nat I'm going to IMATs too, so if you want me to pick anything up for you let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its on the 18th and 19th September. I'm going to both days


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Nat I'm going to IMATs too, so if you want me to pick anything up for you let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its on the 18th and 19th September. I'm going to both days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yaaaay thanks Carina!! I am jealous you are going to both days, but then that would do a lot of damage to my credit card! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will PM you! Thanks so much for the offer


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_OH MY FREAKING GOD! I'M MIA FROM HERE FOR TWO SECONDS AND YOU DROP A BOMBSHELL!!!!

congratulations babe! you must be so excited!!!! *hugs*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

ha ha ha... yeah I'm pretty stoked. And my belly popped out this weekend so I'm rockin' a cute little bump!

My haulage today- more clothes!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ Nat I'm not going to IMATS unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did the legitimate thing and asked for annual leave for the 18th and they said NO. So now I'm stuck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully I can get someone to pick some things up for me too!


----------



## redambition (Aug 25, 2010)

Further to my lemming of the other day, the courier finally arrived so today I dragged myself out to Paddo. Dare to Wear haul acquired! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's spoils:
Shock-o-holic
Sassy Grass
Louder Please
Fix+
A few new empty palettes
Makeup Store Vanilla eye pencil
Makeup Store Extreme cybershadow (on sale because it's discontinued)
Too Faced Borderline lip liner
La Femme cake eyeliners in dark blue, brown and charcoal (dirt cheap!)


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ Okay.. the sign of my 'falling out of MAC love' phase = I don't recognize any of the new product names!  Sassy Grass?  Shock o holic? I assume, they are eyeshadows, right?


----------



## redambition (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Okay.. the sign of my 'falling out of MAC love' phase = I don't recognize any of the new product names!  Sassy Grass?  Shock o holic? I assume, they are eyeshadows, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep, they are eyeshadows, part of the Dare to Wear collection.

There's so many permanents in that collection that I chose the three LEs I loved most... but another one is calling my name now too (I knew I shouldn't have swatched it!)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha I feel the same way Nat! I have been off MAC for a few months now, so I barely know the names of the products that I want from FF and VV... 

I got some nail polishes from aussie brand Le Beauty yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My first order arrived all smashed up, but they resent my whole order to me again today and they all arrived in perfect condition. For a cheapie brand they have some fantastic colours!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_There's so many permanents in that collection that I chose the three LEs I loved most... but another one is calling my name now too (I knew I shouldn't have swatched it!)_

 
 I am more drawn to the perm shades, rather than collections.. Too many collections!!  I saw your Mata Hari on MUA!! I want Mata Hari!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_Haha I feel the same way Nat! I have been off MAC for a few months now, so I barely know the names of the products that I want from FF and VV... 

I got some nail polishes from aussie brand Le Beauty yesterday  My first order arrived all smashed up, but they resent my whole order to me again today and they all arrived in perfect condition. For a cheapie brand they have some fantastic colours!_

 
 I am glad I am not the only one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FF doesn't seem like anything special and VV looks tacky. 

Ohhh are you going to swatch them on your blog?


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 27, 2010)

Friday haulage >_< Finally got a few things I've been anxiously awaiting!

Nars Rajasthan Duo
CG First Class Ticket
CG Emerald Fitzgerald
CG Midnight Mission
ORLY Galaxy Girl
ORLY It's Not Rocket Science
ORLY Haley's Comet
ORLY Out of This World
Essie Pretty Edgy

Loving everything I got!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 27, 2010)

I B2M'd for Faux lippie tonight because the MUA said that Patisserie was LE and no I can't buy it anymore.

Get home, and it's still on the bloody website. I thought Patisserie was perm??


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 28, 2010)

Chanel Volage Glossimer and 
Chanel Enigma Quad.

Very, very naughty indeed.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 28, 2010)

Pics Bibi!~


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 28, 2010)

Two more nights of sleep, and my haul will come!! Woohoo.. The only reason I am really looking forward to be at work on Monday


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Pics Bibi!~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your wish is my command m'lady. I'm gonna wear them out today to lunch and the movies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And special thanks to Nat for enabling me to buy the Nars Rajasthan duo. I'm going to order Coconut Grove and Galapagos next. I'm on a Nars/Chanel buzz!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
And special thanks to Nat for enabling me to buy the Nars Rajasthan duo. I'm going to order Coconut Grove and Galapagos next. I'm on a Nars/Chanel buzz!_

 
 Haha you are welcome Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I love Galapagos!! It is the one of the prettiest brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let me know how you go with Coconut Grove, Bibi! I am lemming for that too. Grrr


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha you are welcome Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I love Galapagos!! It is the one of the prettiest brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let me know how you go with Coconut Grove, Bibi! I am lemming for that too. Grrr_

 

^Sure thing, I am thinking Coconut Grove will be perfect for my brows. I used to live in a suburb called Coconut Grove actually. That's part of the reason I want it lol. What other Duo's do you recommend? I'm thinking I'll give Rated-R another go although I have not touched it since the great eye watering disaster of 2008... *eyes Rated-R duo suspiciously*


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow..  You must have really dark brows! I bought Bali single shadow for my brows and crease shade.  I bought pale neutral duo (All about Eve) and now I need Coconut Grove for the liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You didn't sell your Rated R? Yaaay... They are not my usual colours, but I am lemming them too. Would be perfect for the summer!  

I am biased, so I love all my NARS duos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My friend hates Belissima, but I absolutely adore it.  Have you seen Misfit? That is so you, Bibi!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 29, 2010)

BTW, does everyone know Mecca is giving out FREE, LE mini nail polish? 
I had to drive out 30 minutes to get the purple shade, because my local store ran out. It is soo pretty!! Here is the coupon:
My Mecca » Mecca Cosmetica


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I B2M'd for Faux lippie tonight because the MUA said that Patisserie was LE and no I can't buy it anymore.

Get home, and it's still on the bloody website. I thought Patisserie was perm??_

 

Patisserie is permanent. She was a muppet....


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Chanel Volage Glossimer and 
Chanel Enigma Quad.

Very, very naughty indeed._

 

How nice is Enigma! I wasnt going to get it, but I am so glad I did. I have been using that quad and the Kaska Beige one every day since I got them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_BTW, does everyone know Mecca is giving out FREE, LE mini nail polish? 
I had to drive out 30 minutes to get the purple shade, because my local store ran out. It is soo pretty!! Here is the coupon:
My Mecca » Mecca Cosmetica_

 
Thanks for the coupon Nat!


My Transdesign orders FINALLY arrived. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And I managed to get Space Cadet from the Cosmic FX collection. I'm going to use it tonight


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

Girls, how do you like Chanel shadows? I hear them chalky and the pigmentation isn't great.. I swatched Murano quad on my hand and it was chalky? But it might not be the case, when you apply it on the lid (just like some of NARS shadows)?

I am really loving that mecca purple freebie polish! It reminds me of MUFE #92 lol.. 

Woohoo Carina!! My EMS arrived too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aust post told me not to wait, because it won't come, but it came.  So my epic haul is here and I am trying to find a way to hide it away from hubby!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ lol I want photos of the epic haul!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I havent liked Chanel eyeshadows in the past, but maybe they have changed their formula recently because Kaska Beige and Enigma are soooo smooth and pigmented...


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool! I might go and check them out.. Thanks Carina!  I have a thing with Chanel packaging, so I should really stay away from getting into another addiction. 

Here it is!  Oh my gosh, all I see are NARS NARS NARS lol..  It is just that the bottom Dior box is as big as a brick and makes my bag bulky


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 30, 2010)

OH MY LORD! Thats an epic haul alright! Damn you, now I want NARS too


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha it is only fair Carina, because now I am curious about Chanel quads! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can get NARS stuff cheap from Hong Kong, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am seriously thinking about travelling there, just for MU shopping.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ Yeh it is about on par with what you would pay in the USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping to get up to Hong Kong just before Christmas so I'll plan to do some NARS damage then


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Girls, how do you like Chanel shadows? I hear them chalky and the pigmentation isn't great.. I swatched Murano quad on my hand and it was chalky? But it might not be the case, when you apply it on the lid (just like some of NARS shadows)?_

 
^I agree with Carina. I have a Chanel quad from a few years back and it is pretty much useless without putting in heaps of effort to get the colour on to your brush. This new palette is wonderful. The shadows are buttery soft, glide on like a dream and have the most delightful shimmer and texture. I'm really impressed


----------



## redambition (Aug 30, 2010)

spectrolite, I am drooooooooling over that Chanel quad!

My latest haulage AKA spoils of Melbourne (flyby visit last weekend for Joss Whedon!)

Shu Uemera eyelash curler
Smashbox Brow Tech in Auburn
Mario Badescu Buffering Lotion
3 x Body Shop lipglosses (pink, white glitter and red)
2 x Body Shop glow enchancers

Seriously, how good is the Body Shop outlet on Bridge Rd? $6 lipglosses! They had a heap of makeup as well, but I was sad when they told me the glow enhancer was there because it was discontinued. We don't have an outlet in Sydney


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I agree with Carina. I have a Chanel quad from a few years back and it is pretty much useless without putting in heaps of effort to get the colour on to your brush. This new palette is wonderful. The shadows are buttery soft, glide on like a dream and have the most delightful shimmer and texture. I'm really impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*blocking my eyes and earssssssss!!!*


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Yeh it is about on par with what you would pay in the USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping to get up to Hong Kong just before Christmas so I'll plan to do some NARS damage then _

 
 Plus you don't need to pay tax on top of their retail pricing, right? I think Sephora has F&F next month and I need to order NARS!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ Yeh I think thats right ... I have to be honest.. When I buy cosmetics in Hong Kong I dont look at prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! I just know its cheap so there is no point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

Hahahaha Carina, I am like that too!!  I get too excited, I kinda lose my common sense too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  At least if I visit Hong Kong, I won't spend money on clothes as all the girls there look tiny!

BTW This has to be the prettiest green ever!  Misfit!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG Nat so much NARS, I'm drooling on my keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol I'm so happy for you! Looking at it all makes my heart beat faster hehehe.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 30, 2010)

Nat!! That's alot of NARS!! I'm waiting upon my NARS stuff that should be arriving today! yayyys


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_OMG Nat so much NARS, I'm drooling on my keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol I'm so happy for you! Looking at it all makes my heart beat faster hehehe. _

 
Hahaha that is so funny! Isn't it fantastic how makeups make you feel so good. I don't think I'd ever get depressed, as long as I get makeup hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you order Eliza?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 31, 2010)

Make up makes me feel fantastic hahah


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hahaha that is so funny! Isn't it fantastic how makeups make you feel so good. I don't think I'd ever get depressed, as long as I get makeup hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So true Nat. Call it superficial, a waste of money, an addiction... what ever, it's so much fun and makes me happy too. As long as it's not hurting anyone I shall continue >_< 

Keep posting your haul pic's ladies, I am officially a makeup voyeur.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_

Keep posting your haul pic's ladies, I am officially *a makeup voyeur.*



_

 
Oh my gosh Bibi, you crack me up!!  Okay, me too! And I am proud of it


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What did you order Eliza?_

 
I bought the eyeshadow duo you recommended! 3 Blushes : taj mahal, dolce vita, deep throat. the new nars cheek & lip palette which is amazing! & i got a free mini bronzer & mini lipgloss for spending more than $50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to use everything tomorrow! I wish i had 3 pairs of cheeks


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2010)

Bibi and Carina - how much were the Chanel quads here? I am getting some Myer vouchers soon (wopping $500!!) and I might get a quad from Chanel.. 

Eliza, did you order with Kiss and makeup NY?  I got a free mini Orgasm Nailpolish and mini lipgloss duo from NARS.com by using Temptalia and Karla codes.. They came in this cute black NARS pouch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am wearing Desire blush today and oh my gosh..  Before I didn't understand why people rave about how pigmented NARS blushes are, because I don't find my two blushes - Orgasm and Amour -  blushes that pigmented..   I can't handle Desire with #116 brush!  So pretty though.. but I look so flushed!


----------



## dopista (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_I bought the eyeshadow duo you recommended! 3 Blushes : taj mahal, dolce vita, deep throat. the new nars cheek & lip palette which is amazing! & i got a free mini bronzer & mini lipgloss for spending more than $50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to use everything tomorrow! I wish i had 3 pairs of cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha.. that is one lovely haul...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well u do have two pairs of cheeks already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry Im just being cheeky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok.. I'll stop

Btw.. does the NARS site ship to Australia.. have I been living under a rock all this time?


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ dopista, no NARS.com doesn't ship to Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I meant CP hehe


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bibi and Carina - how much were the Chanel quads here? I am getting some Myer vouchers soon (wopping $500!!) and I might get a quad from Chanel.._

 

^Oooo lucky you Nat! I would spend those vouchers so easily. I think the quads are $95.00 from Memory. Pretty spensive! Ahhh if only Nordstrom had better shipping options and would ship ALL high end brands over seas. I'd be set.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2010)

Oops.. I saw $95 and thought it is not too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..  I wanted to get Giorgio Armani palette and didn't want to pay $150! Now that is overpriced lol.   I am a bit annoyed that even $500 doesn't get you much here though. If it was Sephora or Nordies vouchers, I would have a ball!

Bibi, seriously, I can hook you up with my CP girl. She would love you if you buy stuff from Nordies


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bibi, seriously, I can hook you up with my CP girl. She would love you if you buy stuff from Nordies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha where do I sign the papers? >_<

Picked up Mecca "Resort" nail polish today and my free mini Virtual Violet . Resort reminds me of that LE Chanel Jade colour. I'm on a mission to collect every minty/jade green polish that gets released


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't I give you her name before? 

Do you have Peppermint Patti?  I really love Virtual Violet..  I am seriously considering of creating hubby's account at Mecca, so I can get the free pink polish as well


----------



## lara (Sep 1, 2010)

I picked up some stuff from Illamasqua this afternoon:
- cream blush in Rude
- lipstick in Fable
- sheer gloss in Rouse


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't I give you her name before? 

Do you have Peppermint Patti?  I really love Virtual Violet..  I am seriously considering of creating hubby's account at Mecca, so I can get the free pink polish as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I do have Peppermint Patti and it's almost gone. Down to the last 1/3 of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahaha I was going to use a friends name to go back and get Pixel Pink this weekend! When she asked me which colour I wanted I was thinkin "How about BOTH?!"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_ I picked up some stuff from Illamasqua this afternoon:
- cream blush in Rude
- lipstick in Fable
- sheer gloss in Rouse




_

 
I can't wait for them to open in Melbuorne! I wish that they had opened instead of Makeup Store. What are the Aussie prices for Illamasqua like Lara?


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2010)

Love Illamasqua Rude cream blush!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Yeah I do have Peppermint Patti and it's almost gone. Down to the last 1/3 of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahaha I was going to use a friends name to go back and get Pixel Pink this weekend! When she asked me which colour I wanted I was thinkin "How about BOTH?!"_

 
 LOL.. At first I didn't want it, because it looks like other bright pinks I have.. Especially the HK one (whatever the name was). But after seeing how good it is, I want that pink!

Got brand new NARS brushes from a swap and they are fantastic! Also got:
NARS Angelika Blush
NARS sheer glow foundation in Fiji
NARS Brazil duo


----------



## lara (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I can't wait for them to open in Melbuorne! I wish that they had opened instead of Makeup Store. What are the Aussie prices for Illamasqua like Lara?_

 
Honestly, it's not too bad. $35 seems to be the average price of most products, with the foundations and powders at an average $55. There's been nothing so far that's really made me go, _oh my god, that's so unreasonably expensive!_

My three things yesterday were only a hair over $100, and compared to the heart-stopping pain of, say, Mecca prices, I felt like I got a decent amount for my money


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ Whoa, that's reasonable! I am glad Illamasqua is not sold by Mecca


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 2, 2010)

^I'm glad too hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Why do they have to be soooo expensive? And it bothers me that you can't use discount vouchers there.

The Illamasqua prices do seem super reasonable. I am going to get into trouble there... I have seen the future and it's gorgeous >_<


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_
Eliza, did you order with Kiss and makeup NY?  I got a free mini Orgasm Nailpolish and mini lipgloss duo from NARS.com by using Temptalia and Karla codes.. They came in this cute black NARS pouch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am wearing Desire blush today and oh my gosh..  Before I didn't understand why people rave about how pigmented NARS blushes are, because I don't find my two blushes - Orgasm and Amour -  blushes that pigmented..   I can't handle Desire with #116 brush!  So pretty though.. but I look so flushed!_

 

Nope! I used NARS.com! ahhs! karla had a code! i didn't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used temptalia code though! the duo is nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ooooh you make me wanna try it! so far i'm loving deep throat & taj mahal! I think i'm going to be more NARS crazy now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NARS addict in the making!lol


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 2, 2010)

^^Did Nars.com ship to Singapore Eliza??


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I'm glad too hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why do they have to be soooo expensive? And it bothers me that you can't use discount vouchers there.

The Illamasqua prices do seem super reasonable. I am going to get into trouble there... I have seen the future and it's gorgeous >_<_

 
I agree. Mecca is just way too expensive. Are all other brands, such as Stila and Kevin Aucoin, etc overpriced too?   

Bibi, NARS doesn't ship international. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 
_Nope! I used NARS.com! ahhs! karla had a code! i didn't know  I used temptalia code though! the duo is nice! ooooh you make me wanna try it! so far i'm loving deep throat & taj mahal! I think i'm going to be more NARS crazy now!  NARS addict in the making!lol_

 
 Eliza, sign up Karla on Facebook! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was pleasantly surprised that I could use two codes at the same time.  I heard Deep Throat is similar to Orgasm, so I think I will pass that one. I am loving Lovejoy though!! Yay for NARS craze


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 2, 2010)

Illamasqua nail polishes are pretty unreasonably priced IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $34 each! I know they are a dream to apply, but I still dont think they are worth that price tag!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 4, 2010)

Went to Mecca NARS makeover with an international event today.  
Unfortunately, I wasn't crazy about the look and couldn't wait to wash it off, as soon as I got home!

Grabbed the last Tzarine duo and Calliope Velvet matte lip pencil, which is a gorgeous cantaloupe coral shade. Can't wait to jump online and order some NARS!  Daphne single shadow was gorgeous!!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 4, 2010)

I have some Nars on the way:

^Coconut Grove e/s
^Strawberry Fields lip gloss
^China Blue e/s
^Galapagos e/s

And possibly some new Sugarpill. Amy has just released 7 new colours argh! I'm trying to be strong..


----------



## redambition (Sep 5, 2010)

Today I hauled...

Dermalogica Pre-cleanse samples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've decided not to buy new skincare and makeup until I use up some of my old stuff... but that's not stopping me getting samples and planning!

I also plan to live vicariously through you guys to help me get through this difficult period. hehehe.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 5, 2010)

Went to Mecca to try the new blush and it was sold out everywhere. So instead, I grabbed Pure Matte lipstick in Bangkok.  Pure matte lippies were only released in US 5 days ago and exclusive to Saks, so I was surprised to see it at Mecca, and hence 'I had to have one'. Grr


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 6, 2010)

I may soon be posting in this thread... Just swatched the liquid liners from the feline collection and I loved them - but will have to research them first!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn you Nat! I just caved and bought some nars from kissandmakeupny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

Douceur Blush
Tzarine e/s duo
Rajasthan e/s duo
And two Lippmann nail polishes... 


eeeek


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 7, 2010)

I hauled some OCC lip tars and some airbrushing foundation and this La Femme loose powder that I think I've been wanting for about 2 years now hahaha from Make Up and Glow.. hopefully they arrive tomorrow <3


----------



## alinabina (Sep 7, 2010)

just went to the pro store for the first time last week and i got..
3d silver glitter
chocolate brown pigment
smolder eye kohl
fix+
another 224 brush (i LOVE it for studio finish concealer... if you havent tried using it for that, try it. i love it)
modesty l/s
love nectar l/g
big baby p/g
stripdown l/l
subculture l/l
blunt blush
peachykeen blush
peaches blush
studio moisture tint in dark (im not sure weather i should exchange it to medium dark or keep it for when im more tanned)
shale e/s
star violet e/s
knight divine e/s
silver ring e/s
club e/s
shroom e/s
mulch e/s
tempting e/s
freshwater e/s

so thats my haul.. i dont know why i didnt buy any pro items other than the 3d glitter since the pro store isnt too close so i cant go very often but im glad i got all of that stuff either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: just realized i wrote in the australia mac chat and im from canada..... woops


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ Totally awesome haul!!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Damn you Nat! I just caved and bought some nars from kissandmakeupny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

Douceur Blush
Tzarine e/s duo
Rajasthan e/s duo
And two Lippmann nail polishes... 


eeeek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh my gosh!! I placed an order yesterday too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now they have three orders from you, me and Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I heard Douceur might not show up well on dark skin though? And was it in stock? I had to order it from NARS.com

I got:
Douceur Blush
Foundation pump x2
Cap Vert multiple bronzer
Mogambo eyeshadow duo
Portobello eyeshadow duo
Coconut Grove shadow
Daphne shadow


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 7, 2010)

Just came in:


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Damn you Nat! I just caved and bought some nars from kissandmakeupny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

Douceur Blush
Tzarine e/s duo
Rajasthan e/s duo
And two Lippmann nail polishes... 


eeeek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Rajasthan is so gorgeous! I'm so happy you are going to get it too >_< I'm contemplating placing another order soon.. I wanted that blush but thought it would just be bleh because my skin is so dark. And seriously, thank goodness for Kissandmakeup! I hope they start stocking some other brands I am lemming like Rock & Republic, or MUFE. 

I placed a small order with Cherry Culture yesterday. They are having another sale and I needed some more of those Milani Liquif-Eye pencils. They glide on so smoothly!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 8, 2010)

Nat - Yeh I read that Douceur Blush didnt show up that well on darker skin, but I'm as pale as a ghost at the moment so it should be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeh it was in stock on the regular NARS blush page of KissandMakeup, but if you clicked on the specific page for the Douceur Blush on the NARS main page of the website it said it was sold out. Odd :s

I also placed an order with MadameMadeline. I had never heard of it before but they sell all different brands of false eyelashes for really cheap. After a coupon discount, I got 20 pairs of red cherry lashes, ardell and modlashes for only $45... thats including shipping!!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 8, 2010)

Rajasthan is TDF!  I really need to order a back up as it is LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha Carina, what shade are you now?  I tried Douceur and loved how it gives no blush look. People say it is the same as Blushbaby or Tendering, but Blushbaby goes on more pinky on me and Douceur goes pinky brown?

Dang!! I only saw it was out of stock, so I ordered Douceur from NARS.  How long does their shipping take? I can't wait for my order to come!!!

By the way, which is the best Chanel quad? Any recommendations? I thought Enigma was a bit dark for my liking and it was a bit glittery too. Kaska Beige seems pretty good for everyday wear, but the shades didn't look anything spectacular.  I am probably wrong, because the shadows might look different on lids.  So Bibi and Carina, what is your favorite Chanel quad??


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 8, 2010)

^I only have 2 Chanel palettes Nat and Enigma is definitely my favorite. It's just superior in terms of pigmentation and eye shadow texture. After I bought the first one I was kind of disappointed but Enigma has changed my mind about Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have heard that a lot of the Chanel shadows are "shimmery" but I like shimmer.  Sorry I don't have any other recommendations at this stage!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Rajasthan is TDF! I really need to order a back up as it is LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Haha Carina, what shade are you now? I tried Douceur and loved how it gives no blush look. People say it is the same as Blushbaby or Tendering, but Blushbaby goes on more pinky on me and Douceur goes pinky brown?

Dang!! I only saw it was out of stock, so I ordered Douceur from NARS. How long does their shipping take? I can't wait for my order to come!!!

By the way, which is the best Chanel quad? Any recommendations? I thought Enigma was a bit dark for my liking and it was a bit glittery too. Kaska Beige seems pretty good for everyday wear, but the shades didn't look anything spectacular. I am probably wrong, because the shadows might look different on lids. So Bibi and Carina, what is your favorite Chanel quad??_

 
I'm NC30 at the moment in the Mineralize SPF 15, which I know runs a little darker than the normal MAC foundations, but to me that is SUPER PALE  In summer I am easily NC40 or darker! haha! 

Yeh I saw some of those comparisons between Douceur and Blushbaby. I'm glad that its more of a pink brown to be honest. I find those types of colours really flattering on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How did you order from NARS? Umm Kissandmakeup orders usually get to me in less than a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only have 4 Chanel quads and Kaska Beige is by far my favourite. The colours are AHHHMAZING on the lids! 

And I kinda went crazy at Chanel just now 

I bought:

Soho De Chanel Powder
Khaki Vert n/p
Khaki Brun n/p
Khaki Rose n/p
Rogue Fatal n/p
Strong n/p from the Soho Collection 


Now I am having massive buyers remorse


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Bibi and Carina!

I have a friend in US that orders everything for me. Let me know if you want something from Nordies, Sephora, MAC, NARS, etc.. I can hook you up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool.. Kaska Beige it is then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Can't wait!!  Lucky it is not LE, because I won't see my $500 voucher till November 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whoa Carina!! What do you think about those Khaki polishes? I just saw them on Temptalia.. I love it how Chanel gets all the new collections really quick. 

Hope my Kissandmakeupny order arrives tomorrow! But I guess you Sydney girls get parcels quicker than Melbourne though! Boos


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 9, 2010)

^I bought the Chanel Inimitable Mascara today. My sample is getting dried out and I cannot live without it >_< Yay for full sized!

^Whoa where did you order all the Chanel from Carina?!?! I'm lusting after that powder!

!Hook me up with your friend Nat, I am lemming some goodies from Sephora! That Urban Decay Naked Palette is gorgeous.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL.. I will pm you with her info Bibi!  I want Naked palette too!! Not this month though.. Blew all my money on NARS artisan brushes


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 9, 2010)

ahhhs i want the Naked palette toooo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's out of stock now though!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_ahhhs i want the Naked palette toooo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's out of stock now though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh well.. Buwahahaha!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At least it is perm!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 10, 2010)

Nat - I'm going to try the polishes tonight so I'll let you know how I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bibi- I bought it all from the Chanel Studio here in Sydney. I know, Im a lunatic.. But I just couldnt wait for a CP  

Is the Naked Palette perm!?!?! That is fantastic news!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 10, 2010)

Nars haulage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

- China Blue e/s
- Galapagos e/s
- Coconut Grove e/s
- Strawberry Fields lipgloss

and then I bought some Tony Bianco ankle boots today on my way home. I've been on a shopping spree lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What can I say, I LOVE to shop woohoooooo!

^How much did the powder set you back Carina if you don't mind me asking?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^Whoa is the naked palette really perm? I thought it was LE! That's great news if it is yayyyy!


----------



## lara (Sep 10, 2010)

God, way too much stuff to list.

Three big tote bags of junk from the Spa & Beauty trade show, including a new Australian-converted Clarisonic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A parcel from Evil Shades.
Butter London polishes from my local chemist. Jelly in Chuffed, regular polishes in Rosie Lee and British Racing Green.
And from MAC today two of the new Superslick liquid liners and Bloodline pigment.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 10, 2010)

Yup Naked is definitely perm. It is annoying though.. I've been trying to swap for it, and so far 2 ladies ask for 2MSFs and MB blush! I don't understand why people are asking for SO MUCH, when it is not even LE. So I decided to pass Naked. As Carina said before, I already had the similar shades, the packaging is mega sucks (cardboard? no thanks) and the most shades are shimmery!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 11, 2010)

^Maybe those people are under the impression the palette is LE and that's why they are asking so much. It's a bit rediculous. 2 MSF's?? Hahahaha keep dreaming.

I'd still like to get it even though I probably don't need it.  It actually reminds me of one of the Sleek palettes I own. Hehe, it's still on my "To Buy" list >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 11, 2010)

^^ I have no idea.. but some people are surely taking the advantage of how popular the naked palette is!  People are buying 5, just to either swap for bigger and better things or sell on ebay for much more than what it is worth. I guess the palette would be great for travel, but then, why would I take any makeups, when I could buy everything new? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is your Chanel mascara Bibi?  I saw Temptalia's review and it looked fantastic. So Chanel has Inimitable mascara samples? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahh no haul for me today.. So depressing.


----------



## dopista (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'd still like to get it even though I probably don't need it. It actually reminds me of one of the Sleek palettes I own. Hehe, it's still on my "To Buy" list >_<_

 
I totally agree.. It does not seem to be very unique but having all those shadows together sure would be handy. I just ran to check out my Sleek palettes.. Naked does look similar to the sleek "storm" palette.


----------



## Brie (Sep 11, 2010)

Popped into Priceline today to see the revlon matte range marked down to $2! There was only a few items left. Wish there were lipsticks


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How is your Chanel mascara Bibi?  I saw Temptalia's review and it looked fantastic. So Chanel has Inimitable mascara samples? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's great. I had the sample, used it every day so I had to get the full sized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did ask for another sample when I bought the Enigma quad but the SA said that they had run out so she gave me a sample of the Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara which I have not tried yet. The Inimitable mascara really separates and lengthens my curly lashes. I love the brush, it's flexible and on the slim side. Best of all you only really need 1 coat of it so it should last a while.


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How is your Chanel mascara Bibi?  I saw Temptalia's review and it looked fantastic. So Chanel has Inimitable mascara samples? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahh no haul for me today.. So depressing._

 
That mascara is amazing! I love it! I managed to get a sample while i was in sydney! When they first launch the product Myers was giving it! I love it! & I wanna get the full size too! but not till i'm done with some of my mascaras!

yeah no haul for me tooo


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_It's great. I had the sample, used it every day so I had to get the full sized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did ask for another sample when I bought the Enigma quad but the SA said that they had run out so she gave me a sample of the Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara which I have not tried yet. The Inimitable mascara really separates and lengthens my curly lashes. I love the brush, it's flexible and on the slim side. Best of all you only really need 1 coat of it so it should last a while._

 
Cool! Hope my counter still has some samples left!  It is good that Inimitable has a small wand, because my short Asian lashes don't like big, fat brushes!

 Quote:

  That mascara is amazing! I love it! I managed to get a sample while i was in sydney! When they first launch the product Myers was giving it! I love it! & I wanna get the full size too! but not till i'm done with some of my mascaras!

yeah no haul for me tooo  
 
 Eh? Where have I been? I think I have been living in a MAC underground too long.  So going to the Chanel counter in the morning!!

Have you tried all your new blushes Eliza?


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 12, 2010)

No Chanel mascara sample for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you finding Coconut Grove Bibi? Can't wait for mine.. It better arrive next week!

Absolutely loving Galapagos e/s though.. Didn't think the gold pearls would show, but they do! Not like MAC shadows


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 12, 2010)

^Coconut Grove is awesome. It is a super rich and dark colour with no trace of red or orange like some of the other browns in my collection. It reminds me of expensive good quality dark chocolate hehe. I loved it through my brows, it wasn't too dark for me but I like my brows more on the dramatic side. Very glad I picked it up 

And Galapagos is great too! I love the gold through it. Works so well in the crease with a bright colour on the lid


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 12, 2010)

That's good to hear Bibi! I might get Mekong too. Apparently it is super dark brown with gold pearls. I love how I don't get any fallouts!

Cool.. I never thought of putting Galapagos with bright colours! Thanks for the idea. Keep thinking browns should stay with browns lol


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Eh? Where have I been? I think I have been living in a MAC underground too long.  So going to the Chanel counter in the morning!!

Have you tried all your new blushes Eliza? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
haha it's been quite long ago! like in june? hahas yeaps!

the blushes are amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a NARS addict in the making! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 13, 2010)

^^ I know! Doh!  I have been a Shu mascara fan though, so I am not sure if I want to go and buy Chanel mascara without trying first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got to work this morning and the package from Kiss and Makeup was waiting for me! Woohoo! I had to check all the shadows straight away, because  hubby said he heard the postie dropping it on the floor.  The packaging was a bit sloppy too, so I was scared that there might have been some shattered shadows, but no.. Phew!  So now I have:

NARS Portobello Eyeshadow Duo
NARS Mogambo Eyeshadow Duo
NARS Daphne Eyeshadow
NARS Coconut Grove Eyeshadow
NARS Cap Vert Multiple

And yesterday I received:

NARS Barbuda Eyeshadow
NARS Blending and wide contour brushes


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Nars haulage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

- China Blue e/s
- Galapagos e/s
- Coconut Grove e/s
- Strawberry Fields lipgloss

and then I bought some Tony Bianco ankle boots today on my way home. I've been on a shopping spree lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What can I say, I LOVE to shop woohoooooo!

*^How much did the powder set you back Carina if you don't mind me asking?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

^Whoa is the naked palette really perm? I thought it was LE! That's great news if it is yayyyy! _

 
The Chanel powder was $90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, I'm insane but I HAD TO HAVE IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I havent even used it yet! I just keep opening it and then deciding it is too pretty to use! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_I totally agree.. It does not seem to be very unique but having all those shadows together sure would be handy. I just ran to check out my Sleek palettes.. Naked does look similar to the sleek "storm" palette._

 
Ohhhh thats good to know!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_The Chanel powder was $90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, I'm insane but I HAD TO HAVE IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I havent even used it yet! I just keep opening it and then deciding it is too pretty to use!_

 
^I'm counting on you for a swatch so bust that thing out and swipe a finger riiiiiight down the middle hehehehe! >_< And you shouldn't feel bad about $90. Think of the joy it brings you. That is priceless right? When ever my friends feel bad about a purchase they made I remind them of my $300 perfume and they instantly cheer up. I invite you to do the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Cherry Culture order arrived today in record time yayy! Still no news on the Mac crack Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boooo!


----------



## redambition (Sep 15, 2010)

Antique Green piggie arrived today.

I feel so guilty as I wasn't meant to buy any new makeup bits for a while!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I'm counting on you for a swatch so bust that thing out and swipe a finger riiiiiight down the middle hehehehe! >_< And you shouldn't feel bad about $90. Think of the joy it brings you. That is priceless right? When ever my friends feel bad about a purchase they made I remind them of my $300 perfume and they instantly cheer up. I invite you to do the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Cherry Culture order arrived today in record time yayy! Still no news on the Mac crack Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boooo!_

 

Haha I was going to swatch it today Bibi, but I couldnt bring myself to do it... hahaha.. But yes, the story about your perfume does make me feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha thank you! 

Thats ok about the Mac crack! To be honest I'm more excited about my NARS stuff now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nahhhhhh I still love my MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got another false eyelash order from MadameMadeline today. Seriously cant believe I didnt find this site earlier. Fastest shipping ever and I got 10% off and a free pair of lashes!! Awesomesauce! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Antique Green piggie arrived today.

I feel so guilty as I wasn't meant to buy any new makeup bits for a while!_

 
If it makes you feel any better, I have been on a makeup ban since 1 January 2010, but I have been ignoring the ban since 2 January 2010 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_If it makes you feel any better, I have been on a makeup ban since 1 January 2010, but I have been ignoring the ban since 2 January 2010 hehehe_

 




I refused to be on a ban. Just tell me to go and die!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_




I refused to be on a ban. Just tell me to go and die!_

 
LOL, my thoughts exactly.

I hauled from MAC last

Gaga, St Germain and Patisserie lippies
Scheemer lipglass (could not say no)
Leopard Luxe Palette (it is so pretty)
Eyeliners in On the Hunt and Defiantly Feline

This was pretty restrained for me, I was trying to be a "good girl."   Instead, I end up just trying to limit the "bad girl."


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok so I'm not sooo upset with Vivid Nails anymore because this just arrived for me at work as a "Sorry we lost your package" present. 

Squeeeeeeee!!











Nat - I decided not to get the refund and let them reorder my polishes in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully I get them soon...


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 16, 2010)

Woo hoo!! I remember that rose thingy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a thing with those Nfu Oh bottles - they are sooo cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice haul Carina! And yes.. I see you still love sticking your Post-it


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ The rose looks like it has a necklace or something in it??? :S

I still cant believe they sent me so many for free! 

Yeh the bottles are ridiculously gorgeous!!

Haha yes I'm obsessed with post-its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are all over my desk and in my bag, in my draws.. everywhere! haha


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ The rose looks like it has a necklace or something in it??? :S

I still cant believe they sent me so many for free! 

Yeh the bottles are ridiculously gorgeous!!

Haha yes I'm obsessed with post-its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are all over my desk and in my bag, in my draws.. everywhere! haha_

 
Yes, it is a necklace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I forgot to give it to my 7 yo niece lol..

I can't believe they sent you so many either. Hope the package would turn up to them though!

I think I am going to order some Nfu Oh polishes next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha I still remember your law book! It had so many post-its attached to it, soon it will fly!!   I have to admit I am a bit obsessed with Post-its too.. Whoever came up with it (was it Romy or Michelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I have them plastered everywhere! Mostly the list of my lemmings and the stuff I am waiting for


----------



## redambition (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_If it makes you feel any better, I have been on a makeup ban since 1 January 2010, but I have been ignoring the ban since 2 January 2010 hehehe_

 
Hehehe... That sounds like my kind of ban! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine isn't a ban so much, I'm just trying to use up some things before buying up new stuff!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay, so my first order with Kiss and Makeup sucked. These are the photo of the products (how they came). Kiss and Makeup denies that they ever touched them.. Apparently they spoke to NARS and they denied as well.  The funny thing is K&M keeps on saying they must have been knocked around en route to me OR powdered items can get sweaty and settle back looking swiped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I have been ordering many stuff from overseas for the past 3 years and collecting MU since 1995, this is totally new to me!


----------



## lara (Sep 17, 2010)

Woo! My Lippman 'Bad Romance' and 'Around The Universe' polishes arrives from Kiss & MakeUp today


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 18, 2010)

^^ I ordered those n/p too! I cant wait for them to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's such a shame about K&MNY Nat.. I have placed a couple of orders with them in the past and thankfully I didnt have any problems... It sucks that your products didnt arrive in perfect condition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hauled a little at IMATS today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got a whole bunch of Royal & Langnickel brushes, MUFE HD foundation, MUFE HD blush, Ben Nye Blushes, disposable mascara wands and some jars and other disposable bits and pieces... 

I didn't spend as much as I thought I would. I'm not even close to finishing some of the stuff I got last year so I didnt want to buy anything that I didnt really need...

I got my mum a small bunch of Royal brushes as well and a little brush roll to put them in.. she was so stoked


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 18, 2010)

^^ Awesome haul Carina!! Did you have fun?? I was day dreaming about IMATS alllllll day at work today but I picked up some 50% Guerlain goodies so it's not too bad hey


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ I ordered those n/p too! I cant wait for them to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's such a shame about K&MNY Nat.. I have placed a couple of orders with them in the past and thankfully I didnt have any problems... It sucks that your products didnt arrive in perfect condition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hauled a little at IMATS today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got a whole bunch of Royal & Langnickel brushes, MUFE HD foundation, MUFE HD blush, Ben Nye Blushes, disposable mascara wands and some jars and other disposable bits and pieces... 

I didn't spend as much as I thought I would. I'm not even close to finishing some of the stuff I got last year so I didnt want to buy anything that I didnt really need...

I got my mum a small bunch of Royal brushes as well and a little brush roll to put them in.. she was so stoked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Carina. Even my swapped eyeshadows don't come with a swiping mark like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you like Royal brushes? I've heard about them, but never saw them. All I have are MUFE, MAC and NARS brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are they good quality?

Are you going back tomorrow?

I went to shopping, but no makeup hauls.. Just a sample of Chanel Inimitable Intense mascara lol..


----------



## lara (Sep 18, 2010)

Royal brushes aren't amazing, but they're also $4 so you don't really end up caring if they're a bit dodgy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought a bunch of Crown brushes, some bits and bobs from MUFE, some Ben Nye thingos and some other stuff that has escaped my memory 'cause I'm a wee bit drunk. I'll get them all blogged tomorrow and give a less vague list then


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 18, 2010)

Nat, the Royal brushes I bought at the last IMATS have been fantastic. I have used them on myself pretty much every day since I got them. For such a cheap brush, I haven't had any fall out from them, the ferrules haven't tarnished or come off and none of them bled when washed... Not bad for a brush that costs between $3 to $7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly I can't say the same for some of my MAC brushes! :S

I'm so tempted to go back tomorrow and get some of those Hakuhodo brushes that I picked up for you. They look simply devine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can understand why Bibi raves about them!

Nat/Mich: Not sure if I will go back tomorrow. The show wasn't as fantastic as I wanted it to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They just don't have enough exhibitors to justify the cost IMO....

Mich: That's awesome that you picked up Guerlain at 50% off!! I think that Temptalia uses one of their foundations and she is always raving about it. Makes me want to buy it


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Not sure if I will go back tomorrow. The show wasn't as fantastic as I wanted it to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They just don't have enough exhibitors to justify the cost IMO...._

 

Sorry to hear you didn't have the best time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still jealous anyway!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 18, 2010)

^^ Haha..I think its just that I see the photos of what the LA and London etc shows are like and then I go to the Sydney one and I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... It seemed a little bigger than last years one though, so hopefully it will grow over the years


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Nat, the Royal brushes I bought at the last IMATS have been fantastic. I have used them on myself pretty much every day since I got them. For such a cheap brush, I haven't had any fall out from them, the ferrules haven't tarnished or come off and none of them bled when washed... Not bad for a brush that costs between $3 to $7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly I can't say the same for some of my MAC brushes! :S

I'm so tempted to go back tomorrow and get some of those Hakuhodo brushes that I picked up for you. They look simply devine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can understand why Bibi raves about them!

Nat/Mich: Not sure if I will go back tomorrow. The show wasn't as fantastic as I wanted it to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They just don't have enough exhibitors to justify the cost IMO....

Mich: That's awesome that you picked up Guerlain at 50% off!! I think that Temptalia uses one of their foundations and she is always raving about it. Makes me want to buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Damn, wish I could feel all those brushes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least you got to try out some new stuff, Carina? How were the classes etc? Did you attend any?

Ohhh.. Yes, I blame Bibi for Hakuhodo lemmings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They seem really reasonably priced too hehe.. 

Me too!! I so want to try Guerlain's gold primer and foundation, but they don't have samples.. Ever since I have been using their meteo pearls, I can't seem to wear any other finishing powder either. I want their eyeshadow palettes!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 18, 2010)

Hehehe you all need to get on team Hakuhodo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like more but I'm trying to save for Venomous Villains. Get at least 1 if you go back tomorrow Carina. Maybe try a powder or blush brush, they feel so nice on your skin, no scratchiness at all. What was the pricing like for Hakuhodo at IMATS??


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 18, 2010)

Buwahaha I think I am safe from MAC for awhile! Venomous who? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Has anyone tried Clea de peu stuff? Everyone is raving about their stuff and I want to know what I am missing out!  

I need to stop looking at Hakuhodo site. Wish I could get one of each


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 18, 2010)

^^ I got a gorgeous palette with 2 darker purple shades and 2 lighter ones. It is SO pretty (I think I am easily impressed coz I never look at Chanel and Dior palettes like you guys do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'll take a picture tomorrow!

I've stopped reading Temptalia.. she makes me want everything too hahaha! 

Yeah, how much were the Hakuhodo's?! I really wanted a blush brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat, do you want me to try get you some samples?? The Guerlain consultant is my bud hahah. <3


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ I got a gorgeous palette with 2 darker purple shades and 2 lighter ones. It is SO pretty (I think I am easily impressed coz I never look at Chanel and Dior palettes like you guys do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'll take a picture tomorrow!

I've stopped reading Temptalia.. she makes me want everything too hahaha! 

Yeah, how much were the Hakuhodo's?! I really wanted a blush brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat, do you want me to try get you some samples?? The Guerlain consultant is my bud hahah. <3_

 
Are theose palettes with super gorgeous casing? The one with a metal lid that has filigree design and a little bee? I heard their eyeshadows are really good quality too!

Oh my gosh, that would be great Mich!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 21, 2010)

Bit of haulage from yesterday and today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Chrome Yellow e/s pan
- Winkle e/s pan
- Sassy Grass e/s
- Zingy e/s
- Bloodline Pigment
- Pet Me Blush
- Concubine Nail Lac
- Jade Dragon Nail Lac
- Rain of Flowers Nail Lac - its so so so so so so pretttty. Application isn't so great but the colour is so gorgeous and multi-dimensional. 
- Ming Blue Nail Lac

I did some clothes shopping yesterday at my favorite boutique in Melbourne, Fool! I picked up a chartreuse bubble skirt and a really cool maroon and blue striped hooded dress. And I got a few accessories from Sportsgirl. I'm obsessed with their flower broaches/hair pins. I think I have all of the colours now hehe!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2010)

I feel a bit out of it today, because I received three packages!! All with massive packaging materials, so I am still swimming my way around through the bubble wraps and crunched newspapers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From Carina (thanks for CPing these hun!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3 Hakuhodo eye brushes and a face brush
2 packs of disposable mascara wands

From specktra sale
NARS Iceland duo
NARS Kuala Lumpur duo
NARS Taiga duo

From a swap
NARS Rated R duo

And my NARS order from NARS.com landed today, so probably it will be here tomorrow or Friday!! Woohoo!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Damn, wish I could feel all those brushes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least you got to try out some new stuff, Carina? How were the classes etc? Did you attend any?_

 
I went to a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They seemed a little bit amateurish to me. One of the guys said straight out that he sucked at public speaking and then sat there silent for like 5 mins... I felt like asking him "if you dont like public speaking, why did you offer to do a class!!!!!" lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Hehehe you all need to get on team Hakuhodo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like more but I'm trying to save for Venomous Villains. Get at least 1 if you go back tomorrow Carina. Maybe try a powder or blush brush, they feel so nice on your skin, no scratchiness at all. What was the pricing like for Hakuhodo at IMATS??_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_ 
Yeah, how much were the Hakuhodo's?! I really wanted a blush brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I decided to resist getting any Hakuhodo because I know how OCD I am and once I have one, I will want all of them.. hahahaha.. Maybe next year after my wedding is over and done with I'll buy the whole lot at IMATS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pricing was the same as what it is on their website. And with the strong Aussie dollar, that pretty freakin cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Bit of haulage from yesterday and today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Chrome Yellow e/s pan
- Winkle e/s pan
- Sassy Grass e/s
- Zingy e/s
- Bloodline Pigment
- Pet Me Blush
- Concubine Nail Lac
- Jade Dragon Nail Lac
- Rain of Flowers Nail Lac - its so so so so so so pretttty. Application isn't so great but the colour is so gorgeous and multi-dimensional. 
- Ming Blue Nail Lac
_

 
I'm so excited to get my piggies and blush! I'm kicking myself for not getting the nail polishes through the CP. I decided to just get them here and they were meant to come out 2 weeks ago but they have now been delayed until 18 October! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I feel a bit out of it today, because I received three packages!! All with massive packaging materials, so I am still swimming my way around through the bubble wraps and crunched newspapers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From Carina (thanks for CPing these hun!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3 Hakuhodo eye brushes and a face brush
2 packs of disposable mascara wands

From specktra sale
NARS Iceland duo
NARS Kuala Lumpur duo
NARS Taiga duo

From a swap
NARS Rated R duo

And my NARS order from NARS.com landed today, so probably it will be here tomorrow or Friday!! Woohoo!!_

 
Glad you like your stuff! And sorry for the mega packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.. I just wanted your babies to arrive safe and sound.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha

I am lemming NARS so bad because of you! I keep looking at KissandMakeupNY and filling my cart and then I have to stop myself and close the window.. lol 

Oh and I contacted them about my orders Nat and they havent even shipped yet! The nail polishes I ordered in both orders were out of stock, so they are getting stock in the next day or two and then they will ship it out.. At least they arent lost


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_From Carina (thanks for CPing these hun!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3 Hakuhodo eye brushes and a face brush_

 
^Lemme know what you think of the Hakuhodo brushes Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^Carina I mailed your parcel out this afternoon so it should get to you tomorrow. I am loving Pet Me blush and Bloodline piggie. It blends really nicely. I thought Pet Me wouldn't show up well on my skin but its really lovely.

^Next up on my haul list is Venomous Villains and Sugarpill! OMG how good is the Aussie dollar against the US dolla atm?! Take advantage of it girls >_<


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you so much Bibi! The goodies arrived today! I'm so excited to use them! I'm totally blown away by mauvement pigment! It is gorgeous! 

I know, the dollar is fantastic at the moment!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sent my money through for my VV CP and I only paid $16AUD more than what the total was in USD.. The exachnge rate was around 0.92 when I did it.. I think it is even higher now! 

Edited to say: Probably should tell everyone what I actually got from Bibi 

Mauvement pigment
Lithe pigment
Bloodline pigment
Pet Me MB
Utterly Game MB


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I went to a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They seemed a little bit amateurish to me. One of the guys said straight out that he sucked at public speaking and then sat there silent for like 5 mins... I felt like asking him "if you dont like public speaking, why did you offer to do a class!!!!!" lol_

 
Ah awkward!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I decided to resist getting any Hakuhodo because I know how OCD I am and once I have one, I will want all of them.. hahahaha.. Maybe next year after my wedding is over and done with I'll buy the whole lot at IMATS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pricing was the same as what it is on their website. And with the strong Aussie dollar, that pretty freakin cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_^Lemme know what you think of the Hakuhodo brushes Nat _

 
I am kicking myself not getting the smudge brush now!! Oh my gosh Carina and Bibi, I absolutely love their brushes!!! Especially the eye brushes. They are soft, yet firm - picked up just enough shadows and blended like dream!  Actually, I didn't even need to blend much, but I will play with more contrasting shades tomorrow and then I will know for sure. They are better than handmade Shu brushes, which I paid big bucks for!!  I might go OCD and buy a few more of each later.  Carina, did you see any blending brushes like 217 or 224?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Glad you like your stuff! And sorry for the mega packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.. I just wanted your babies to arrive safe and sound.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha

I am lemming NARS so bad because of you! I keep looking at KissandMakeupNY and filling my cart and then I have to stop myself and close the window.. lol 

Oh and I contacted them about my orders Nat and they havent even shipped yet! The nail polishes I ordered in both orders were out of stock, so they are getting stock in the next day or two and then they will ship it out.. At least they arent lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the mega packaging!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can never have enough bubble wrap lol. 
Hahaha..  I do the same thing Carina!!  I keep checking stuff on NARS.com. I don't think I can rest, until I have most of their eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 So you never received the shipping notification then? Haha worried over nothing. Still!! It is better knowing that your order has been delayed, rather than it is lost.. But you would be playing with your Douceur blush right now!! I got mine today and I don't know if I want to swipe it!! (Damn NARS imprints lol)


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh and today's haul:

NARS Push Brush
NARS Douceur Blush
NARS Foundation pump x2
NARS ITA brush
NARS Yachiyo brush
NARS Biarritz single shadow

Can't wait to use NARS artisan brushes.. they look so zen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How cool are their packaging!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am kicking myself not getting the smudge brush now!! Oh my gosh Carina and Bibi, I absolutely love their brushes!!! Especially the eye brushes. They are soft, yet firm - picked up just enough shadows and blended like dream!  Actually, I didn't even need to blend much, but I will play with more contrasting shades tomorrow and then I will know for sure. They are better than handmade Shu brushes, which I paid big bucks for!!  I might go OCD and buy a few more of each later.  Carina, did you see any blending brushes like 217 or 224?_

 
Muhahahhaha! Let the Hakuhodo addiction commence. Nat's on board, who is next!? *eyes Carina suggestively* Can you take a photo of your Hakuhodo brushes Nat pleeease? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to see them.

^I'm glad you are enjoying your goodies Carina. Mauvement is super duper pretty. It kind of reminds me of a pigment version of "Smudged Violet" from the Shadowy Lady quad. 

Hey what did you all order from VV?? I ordered ALOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Revenge Is Sweet Lipglass
Wicked Ways Lipglass
Strange Potion Lipglass
Violetta Lipstick
Dark Deed Lipstick
Heartless Lipstick
My Dark Magic Mineralize Shadow
She Who Dares Mineralize Shadow
Briar Rose Beauty Powder 
Vile Violet Eye Shadow
Bad Fairy Nail Lac
Bite of an Apple Blush
Cajun Magically Cool Powder


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Muhahahhaha! Let the Hakuhodo addiction commence. Nat's on board, who is next!? *eyes Carina suggestively* Can you take a photo of your Hakuhodo brushes Nat pleeease? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to see them.
_

 





 Yes, I have signed up for Hakuhodo anonymous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are sooo cool. I just wish that they would have the codes/numbers imprinted on the handle though, because I would never remember what they are.  Only the red handle ones have it?

Here is the pic, Bibi..  First three are Hakuhodo and the last one is my Shu sable brush. You can see it looks kinda rough, compared to H


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 24, 2010)

^^ Omg they look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so missed out.. but looking at their website I wouldn't know what to order first hahah!

Forgot to post a pic of the Guerlain stuff.. sorry about the crappy quality









Nat, PM me the names of the stuff you want!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 24, 2010)

Mich, I had no idea what to order either.. So I just ordered some eye brushes recommended in their knowledge section lol.. 

Oh I remember that Guerlain quad!  Don't use it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is not pretty once the overlay's gone!!

By the way, just placed a Strawberrynet order. NARS duo is listed as $33.50, but once you put it in the cart, it is $31.50 AUD?  So I ordered two duos and a single and got a free CK lippy lol.. $81.50 for everything, which is basically how much you pay for a NARS duo at Mecca


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 25, 2010)

^^ Nice! I might have to order some NARS on strawberrynet then.. let me know how yours go!

I know, the overlay is gorgeous isnt it hehehe. I have so many purples but the quad seems SO pretty I had to have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got your samples today btw, had to steal some jars from Dior and Bobbi coz I had none heheh. Let me know where to send them


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Nice! I might have to order some NARS on strawberrynet then.. let me know how yours go!

I know, the overlay is gorgeous isnt it hehehe. I have so many purples but the quad seems SO pretty I had to have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got your samples today btw, had to steal some jars from Dior and Bobbi coz I had none heheh. Let me know where to send them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I ordered NARS duo from Strawberrynet before and it was perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, the testers at Gurlain no longer have overlay and they don't look the same. 

Oh my gosh, are you serious? That was soo quick! Our local counter at Guerlain never have anyone and the Chadstone store refused to give me any samples.. Thanks so much Mich!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 26, 2010)

^^ You're welcome! I told my bud and she was shocked that they wouldn't give you any samples. I'll post them to you tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (she might be finding out if they need consultants in melb hehehe)


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 26, 2010)

Aw thanks Mich!! I can't wait! Finally Guerlain samples!
Yeah Chady Guerlain SA said they were out of all the samples. Doh.. So I told her, no try, no buy, especially how much they cost :$

Tell her to apply for Doncaster DJ? I have been to Guerlain counter so many times and never saw a consultant lol


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh, I went to Chanel to buy a Lacque shade.. Instead, came home with Rouge Allure Pure Shine Intense Long Wear Lip Gloss in #55 Confidence, which is just like Ming Lacque but better wear for me.  Oh my gosh, I love the formula. So creamy looking and so long lasting.. Would love to pick up a couple more!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aw thanks Mich!! I can't wait! Finally Guerlain samples!
Yeah Chady Guerlain SA said they were out of all the samples. Doh.. So I told her, no try, no buy, especially how much they cost :$

Tell her to apply for Doncaster DJ? I have been to Guerlain counter so many times and never saw a consultant lol_

 
^^ Yeah, she didn't have the right samples anyway, I just asked her to fill up empty pots for me. They don't have samples of the primer etc so yeah. You're right though, if they can't give you a sample why would you buy? They're extremely expensive lol!

Not for her to apply, for me to apply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doncaster is too far for me haha.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 28, 2010)

Sugarpill haulage >_< OMG I've had the crappest time at work lately. Coming home to a cute parcel with a kitten on it, filled with gorgeous make up is just what I needed to cheer up. And a few nail polishes arrived too yay! 

*From Sugarpill I got some loose shadows:*
- Stella - black with multi colour glitter
- Tipsy - green with gold sparkles
- Darling - teal with turquoise sparkles
- Birthday Girl - baby pink with pink sparkles
- Paper Doll - lilac with matching sparkles
- Starling - metallic blue with teal sparkles
- Absinthe - lime green with gold and green sparkles
*
From Ebay:*
- China Glaze Ickabody + Zombie Zest


----------



## redambition (Sep 29, 2010)

A bit of a sneaky haul... but some unusual items I've been after for ages!

Some 1g (5mL) makeup containers - with sifters! Perfect for me to decant pigments into, so I don't have the whole jar in use.
Some empty spray pump bottles
An empty lotion pump bottle
Polysorbate 85 (a solubiliser/emulsifier)
Safflower oil (a freebie)

The Polysorbate 85 is for an experiment I'm going to try - making my own cleansing oil! I found a recipe on YouTube and seeing as all I needed was the Polysorbate and a bottle (and I was ordering the 5mL containers anyway), I decided to give it a shot. Will let you guys know if it works.


----------



## tangledrose (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_A bit of a sneaky haul... but some unusual items I've been after for ages!

Some 1g (5mL) makeup containers - with sifters! Perfect for me to decant pigments into, so I don't have the whole jar in use.
Some empty spray pump bottles
An empty lotion pump bottle
Polysorbate 85 (a solubiliser/emulsifier)
Safflower oil (a freebie)

The Polysorbate 85 is for an experiment I'm going to try - making my own cleansing oil! I found a recipe on YouTube and seeing as all I needed was the Polysorbate and a bottle (and I was ordering the 5mL containers anyway), I decided to give it a shot. Will let you guys know if it works._

 
Can I ask where you got these from? Very interested!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2010)

Woohoo!! A haul day for me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks soooo much for the samples Mich!! I am really looking forward to wake up tomorrow and use those samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know it sounds sad, but I get out of bed, in anticipation of playing with all my makeups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can see the foundation and gold primer, but do you remember what the 3rd one is? Happy logy day?

And a haul from Strawberrynet.. Love how it only takes three days to get here! Bought:

NARS Rebecca Duo
NARS Wicked Duo
NARS Sophia shadow
Free CK lippy!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2010)

^ You're welcome sweetheart. Happylogy is their preventative anti-wrinkle day cream/moisturiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## redambition (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tangledrose* 

 
_Can I ask where you got these from? Very interested!_

 
I got everything from New Directions. They're based in Sydney (Marrickville) and stock containers, cosmetics ingredients and stuff! They have some really awesome things


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2010)

^^ Thanks so much for that!! It's so funny because just yesterday I was looking for that kind of stuff and ended up ordering some jars and bits and peices from Coastal Scents and then found some eye-dropper type bottles on ebay.


----------



## redambition (Sep 29, 2010)

No worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd been looking for a local source for those small containers for ages... ND didn't have them until recently! I was so happy when I saw them, I'd been considering an order from Coastal Scents.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been having the worst time at work lately so some retail therapy was in order. I got:

Mario Bedescu Enzyme Cleanser 
Hei Poa Coconut Oil - Vanilla scent
Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Exces (red) and Insouciance (nude)


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry for the crappy pic, lighting wasn't playing along..

In this pic: magnetics glamour brown, powerful purple and shimmering titanium (last two are holo's)
China glaze idk, 2nite and lol (which I was after for ages, and just stumbled upon it on a beauty fair)
CND The look set with Urban Oasis and Teal Sparkle (a gift to myself for getting two nines (9!) for my Spanish homework - I'm taking a Spanish course

Awesome Hollywood Nails duochrome/multichrome purple/green/grey, number 637


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ah awkward!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am kicking myself not getting the smudge brush now!! Oh my gosh Carina and Bibi, I absolutely love their brushes!!! Especially the eye brushes. They are soft, yet firm - picked up just enough shadows and blended like dream!  Actually, I didn't even need to blend much, but I will play with more contrasting shades tomorrow and then I will know for sure. They are better than handmade Shu brushes, which I paid big bucks for!!  I might go OCD and buy a few more of each later.  *Carina, did you see any blending brushes like 217 or 224?*




*So you never received the shipping notification then*? Haha worried over nothing. Still!! It is better knowing that your order has been delayed, rather than it is lost.. But you would be playing with your Douceur blush right now!! I got mine today and I don't know if I want to swipe it!! (Damn NARS imprints lol)_

 
Sorry for the delay in replying! I have been unwell and then so busy with work, travel and study. I'm such a slacker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure I saw some brushes there that were similar to the 217 and 224, but I didnt look too closely because I was worried that if I did, I would max out my credit card buying them all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yep, I never received the shipping notification, and sadly, I still havent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I placed the orders on the 7th and the 14th and neither order has shipped yet. And I still havent got my Models Own order which I placed on the 20/8!! I emailed them last night and they sent me an email this morning saying that they pretty much forgot to reship my order but they have shipped it now and are going to reimburse me somehow to makeup for the delay...

And my Nfu Oh order from Vivid is still MIA. They havent contacted me since they sent me the free stuff.. I'm going to email them on Tuesday to find out what is happening...

I'm having the worst luck with orders lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
*Hey what did you all order from VV?? I ordered ALOT*





.

_

 
I ordered heaps too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Innocence Beware Lipstick
Darkly My Dear Blush 
Her Own Devices Beauty Powder 
Strange Potion Lipglass 
Bite of An Apple Blush 
My Dark Magic Mineralize Eyeshadow Duo 
_Bad Fairy Nail Polish _
_Formidable! Nail Polish _
_Mean & Green Nail Polish _

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_*I've been having the worst time at work lately* so some retail therapy was in order. _

 
Is everything ok Bibi? You've been having a rough time there for a few weeks now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you are ok?????


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 2, 2010)

^Work sucks Carina :S There have been lots of changes because we have a new owner so now I have like no staff, my work load has tripled, my opening hours have decreased yet my budget has increased. I can't remember the last time I've come home on time. And I'm not getting any extra pay for all of the over time or even any encouragement or support. I've been bursting into tears every day pretty much which means no fun/bright looks because I don't want the makeup to run lol..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh that's terrible Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really sorry to hear you are having such a bad time there...

If you dont mind me asking, are you on a salary? Or are you paid under an award? 

Its not right that you are working so much overtime and not getting paid. I'm sure that things would still be difficult, but if you were at least getting paid for your efforts, it might not be as upsetting.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope things improve soon...


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 2, 2010)

hey guys!!

lol it's been awhile since i'm around. Finally have the courage to pop in just to check on the VV collection and figured I'd drop by and say hi. Glad to see Nat, Mich and Bibi are still around..is robyn still around?^^ Missing myy specktra girls..

spent the whole day backtracking each threads and drooling over your haulage and everything.. but none of them works for me anymore. which is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just got few stuffs from the VV collection CP'ed. Been eye-ing this thing since months ago just because of the packaging. The product itself doesn't really get me excited but well i'm a sucker for cute packaging. Oh does anyone know if the packaging is just a sticker like dame edna? Nordies just got the entire collection restocked so it's just in time.

oh and here's what I got:
Revenge is Sweet lipglass
She Who Dares mineralized eyeshadow
Strange Potion lipglass
Vainglorious eyeshadow
Oh So Fair beauty powder (idek if this will work on myy nc35 skin)
Darkly My Dear blush
Heartless lipstick

i heard they increased the price because of the disney licence.. i can't imagine how much it will be in RRP -__- but yay for strong dollar rate!! its like getting everything in AU$


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_If you dont mind me asking, are you on a salary? Or are you paid under an award? 

Its not right that you are working so much overtime and not getting paid. I'm sure that things would still be difficult, but if you were at least getting paid for your efforts, it might not be as upsetting.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope things improve soon...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Thanks Carina >_< It really helps to vent! I just cannot cope with the stress and don't appreciate being mistreated after 6 years of loyal service and giving 150% every day. I'm on a salary and they consider over time "expected" as part of the job. 

^Welcome back myystiqueen! So lovely to see you posting again.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Sorry for the delay in replying! I have been unwell and then so busy with work, travel and study. I'm such a slacker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure I saw some brushes there that were similar to the 217 and 224, but I didnt look too closely because I was worried that if I did, I would max out my credit card buying them all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yep, I never received the shipping notification, and sadly, I still havent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I placed the orders on the 7th and the 14th and neither order has shipped yet. And I still havent got my Models Own order which I placed on the 20/8!! I emailed them last night and they sent me an email this morning saying that they pretty much forgot to reship my order but they have shipped it now and are going to reimburse me somehow to makeup for the delay...

And my Nfu Oh order from Vivid is still MIA. They havent contacted me since they sent me the free stuff.. I'm going to email them on Tuesday to find out what is happening...

I'm having the worst luck with orders lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 No problem Carina! Thanks for that. Dang! I should have just asked you to look for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't find it on their website.

It sucks that you are having so much problems with getting your orders. At least if you had a difficult week, some nice hauls would have cheered you up. I kept thinking about Kiss and Makeup NY and sent them another email and they decided to ignore me completely. So I will just never order from them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Dea, good to see you back here again!

Bibi, I am sorry you are having a hard time at work. I used to be in a stressful job and had to quit.. It was either that or end up with a depression. Nothing worse than having people take you for granted..

Hugs to everyone.. Hope everyone have a better week next week.. With lots of hauls to nurture our souls too


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 2, 2010)

^^^ Bibi I am also so so sorry to hear that you're having such a tough time. It's fair that over time is expected but not when they've cut staff and you're doing other people's workloads. You should certainly be getting a pay increase for that! I hope things ease up and maybe you can find someone to speak to about the situation??

I'm visiting Melbourne next week if anyone wants to meet up for hugs and love


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ you know I'd love to mich!! how long will you be staying for?


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 3, 2010)

^Thanks Mich >_< I've asked for a copy of my contract so I can see where exactly I stand and what my options are. I might just take my 340 hours of unpaid leave and walk. 

I'm down for a meet up! I'm free next Sunday


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

MAC 187 brush(Finally! pigmented blushes here I come)
MAC e/s in paradisco
MAC e/s in expensive pink


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Thanks Mich >_< I've asked for a copy of my contract so I can see where exactly I stand and what my options are. I might just take my 340 hours of unpaid leave and walk. 

I'm down for a meet up! I'm free next Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good on you for tackling it head on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sunday sounds good to me! How about you, Dea? Does somewhere on Chapel St suit everyone? I haven't actually ventured into a Pro store for about 10 months LOL.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 3, 2010)

Chapel suits me fine or somewhere in the city if its easier for people.


----------



## VickyT (Oct 5, 2010)

So disappointed! Picked up Bite of an Apple blush from Myer Sydney today...open the box when I get home and there's no pan/product! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope there's some left when I take it back tomorrow morning...only 6 or so left this morning.

Also picked up the Gaga and Cyndi glosses, both pretty colours; Cyndi would look great with BoaA! Gaga gloss keeps that same slight unwearability due to colour that the lipstick had, but I suspect together they'd become very thick and opaque and quite pretty. A much more definite look together than the lipstick on its own.

Edit: The irony is, I didn't want it for the packaging and don't like the packaging much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Here's hoping i can keep the case for my B2M pile.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 5, 2010)

^^ Holy cow! I have never heard of that happening! I cant believe they didnt show you the product before you paid for it! They are meant to show it to you to avoid this kind of thing happening! The MUA's at mac are getting so sloppy!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2010)

I would be so annoyed too!!
Happy birthday Carina.. Waiting to hear about your birthday haul


----------



## VickyT (Oct 5, 2010)

I regret not taking the 10 seconds to open the box after purchasing to check that its there. Why they couldn't have just stuck a window in the box I'll never know. 

As for what happened: Myer was sold out, as was DJ's. The girl offered me a refund, but I decided to grab the customer service number and see if they could offer me an alternative. Unfortunately, its all sold out everywhere except for Adelaide. I wanted it, but not enough to order it from Adelaide, y'know? I bet they wouldn't have comped the shipping either, so that's another reason to not. Went for the refund, and customer service is going to send me a gift to make up for it. Has anybody gotten one of these/what are they normally?

Going to ask my brother who's going overseas this weekend to check Sydney Airport duty free for me, or if he stumbles across a counter elsewhere. Might keep an eye on the clearance bin too.


----------



## tana2210 (Oct 5, 2010)

double post lol


----------



## tana2210 (Oct 5, 2010)

is vv no going online?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I would be so annoyed too!!
Happy birthday Carina.. Waiting to hear about your birthday haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Nat! Not much hauling to be honest... I got a looooot of money, which is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and flowers.....

Annnddddd I bought China Glaze Fortune Teller on ebay last week and it arrived today! Yay! I have been lemming that friggen polish for ages! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_is vv no going online?_

 
I think it will, but they can be slow putting it up there sometimes...


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry I'm a bit late with the greeting. Hope you had a wonderful day.

I'm going to Myer tomorrow to check out the items I didn't order from VV AND to pick up another one of the Chanel Rouge Allue Extrait Glosses. I am LOVING them so much!! Best gloss ever. So long lip product ban


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Annnddddd I bought China Glaze Fortune Teller on ebay last week and it arrived today! Yay! I have been lemming that friggen polish for ages!_

 

OMG so jealous!!! I want that one too hehehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. Happy Birthday


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 6, 2010)

Ooh happy birthday Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & i'm gonna check out VV tmr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yayyys! excited! hehes i didn't do any CP this time round!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks ladies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to get my VV haulage. Kinda kicking myself for not getting the blue and green MES. But I don't think I would ever wear it. But it's pretty enough that I NEED to own it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even if it just sits there haha


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Thanks Nat! Not much hauling to be honest... I got a looooot of money, which is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and flowers.....
_

 
 Woohoo!!  A lot of money is cool..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you know what you'd be doing with a huge stash of money? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_I'm going to Myer tomorrow to check out the items I didn't order from VV AND to pick up another one of the Chanel Rouge Allue Extrait Glosses. I am LOVING them so much!! Best gloss ever. So long lip product ban_

 
 I totally agree.. I picked one up two weeks ago and I love it so much!! I am going to get the pink one this weekend too!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ What I want to do with the money is buy all the NARS e/s and pure matte lippies I am lemming.... lol

What I will actually do is buy some clothes :s Thats the whole reason everyone gave me cash - because i was always whinging that i had nothing to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know you are an addict when clothes shopping doesnt seem exciting. lol


----------



## friedargh (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_OMG so jealous!!! I want that one too hehehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. Happy Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I am also mega jealous! I've been wanting fortune teller ever since I saw the swatches haha.

 Love your blog Carina and a happy late birthday


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 7, 2010)

I did some more comfort hauling today ooopsies! I went in for Cleanse off Oil and ended up that and also with:

Dr.Facilier Mirror - this thing is awesome! Such a good size and I needed a mirror.
Her Dark Devices Beauty Powder
Darkly My Dear Blush

Cant' wait for the rest of my stuff from VV to arrive.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ What I want to do with the money is buy all the NARS e/s and pure matte lippies I am lemming.... lol

What I will actually do is buy some clothes :s Thats the whole reason everyone gave me cash - because i was always whinging that i had nothing to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You know you are an addict when clothes shopping doesnt seem exciting. lol_

 
I counted all my NARS shadow duos and now I have 35 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I will slow down now, until the shadow trio comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am loving Mediterranee!!  I never wear orangey shadows, but this was so pretty, I had to get it..  My eyes look like they are on fire, but oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I have a wardrobe full of clothes and some of them are brand new, but it always seem like I have nothing to wear.. Same with shoes!  Not as the same satisfaction you get with makeup hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My haul yesterday - Chanel gloss!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friedargh* 

 
_I am also mega jealous! I've been wanting fortune teller ever since I saw the swatches haha.

 Love your blog Carina and a happy late birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you like the blog too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I made my last order for a very long time today.... I ordered 3 Nars Pure Matte lippies, Cordura Duo and Deep Throat Blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am now really and truly on a no buy because we picked our wedding venue last night, and I need to save all my pennies for that! We are hopefully putting the deposit down tomorrow, so once I have confirmed it I'll fill you all in on the details 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm so friggen excited! I could barely sleep last night


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ Awesome news!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ Awesome news!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 8, 2010)

Woah laptop went into overdrive! Sorry everyone


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 9, 2010)

My haulage for today is... a wedding venue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just put the deposit down... 

I'm so excited, I'm actually feeling a little sick... lol.....


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 9, 2010)

^^ congrats sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh i was wondering do you have a good polish supplier i can order from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want the brand Misa Misa but maiandjays do not have it! Do you still use him? He is getting a tad ex yeah?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you mean just "Misa"? I dont know of Misa Misa :S

Umm transdesign sell Misa


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha ooops! yes! I want Misa Happy Happy but i keep thinking it's Misa Misa Happy.HAHA!silly me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oooh how much is their shipping now? Just like the last time? 18USD for like 6 bottle or something like that?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha that's ok. I do that too.  For some reason I say Nfu Oh as "nu-f-oh" lol. I can't stop making the mistake! 

It's actually 9 bottles for 18usd. With the great exchange rates at the moment I would love to stock up, but I have to resist!! I must!!


----------



## redambition (Oct 10, 2010)

Bad, bad, bad...

I had my brother's birthday lunch today so afterwards decided to drop into MAC to see VV in person!

Good: Several of my lemmings were killed.

Bad: Uhhhh, the VG Cyndi and Gaga glosses are out.

My haul ended up being
Hothouse l/g
VG Cyndi l/s
VG Cyndi l/g
VG Gaga l/g

One good thing though is that Myer's Super Saturday was extended, so I got 10% off the Hothouse gloss!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Haha that's ok. I do that too.  For some reason I say Nfu Oh as "nu-f-oh" lol. I can't atop making the mistake! 

It's actually 9 bottles for 18usd. With the great exchange rates at the moment I would love to stock up, but I have to resist!! I must!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe!silly us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ooooh cooool!that you sweetie! noooo resist! save for your wedding! i'm so excited for you! hehehs


----------



## tana2210 (Oct 11, 2010)

purchased all my vv but missed on on BOA... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if anyone knos someone wnting to offload letme know XX


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 11, 2010)

^^ Aww thats a shame hun! I'm sure someone will be selling it in the clearance bin soon.. Otherwise try here.... MAC Venomous Villains Powder Blush BITE OF AN APPLE - eBay Blush, Face, Makeup, Health Beauty. (end time 01-Nov-10 22:46:51 AEDST)

Its cheaper than retail here in Aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the seller is really reliable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My VV stuff arrived today as well! As well as my OPI Burlesque nail polishes and Zoya Fire & Ice.. I'm so excited!


----------



## emzjovi (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Im new here thought i might join the fun with my VV haul.
Its small because im lucky enough to have a ticket to the Estee Lauder corporate store so im saving my money for that.
But i got
Hot House L/G
Violetta L/S
Bad Fairy 
Formidable


----------



## VickyT (Oct 12, 2010)

Good news- my brother was able to pick up Bite of an Apple at Sydney Airport Duty Free...might be worth checking for any of the ultra rares if you have someone heading out of the country soon. He did a thorough job checking to make sure it was the right one and that the product was there; he's a great brother, all I have to do is wait until he gets back!

Also recieved my response from Mac/Estee Lauder customer service, recieved a lovely personalised letter plus:
Utterly Posh Dazzleglass
It's a Miracle Mineralise Eyeshadow
Both appeared to be returned to vendor (barcodes marked), but they were both fresh and quite nice really. They're also colours that would suit me, which is another nice surprise. Its funny though, I was really very impressed by the letter, it directly and openly addressed 'we stuffed up, our bad, sorry' which was refreshingly honest. So, overall, it was more effort than I'd expected, but it's all come good really.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow.. a new layout! Feels weird to be here


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 13, 2010)

sambibabe said:


>


	Holy crap!!!...Awesome MUFE haul, not to mention the MAC lippies... enjoy!!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ Ha.. That was awhile back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have like 80 MAC lippies now and totally over them


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 14, 2010)

sambibabe said:


> Wow.. a new layout! Feels weird to be here


 
  	I'm totally struggling with the new layout. It doesnt feel like "home" 

  	I finally got my modelsown order yesterday as well as my RBL order... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	On another note, where has everyone gone!?


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 14, 2010)

aussiemacluvrrr said:


> I'm totally struggling with the new layout. It doesnt feel like "home"
> 
> I finally got my modelsown order yesterday as well as my RBL order...
> 
> ...



 	I know.. I nearly turned this post into Wiki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today I have been getting specktra email notifications from new posts a few months back grrr

  	Did you get your KMNY order?


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmmm this new layout feels very weird!! And it's taking ages to load for me :-(

So..... I finally have haulage! We went into the city today and I told hubby I wanted to buy a new eyeliner, and there was no complaints or arguments! He did ask why I wasn't going to just buy it from the US when I did my order though, I think I'm in shock! Not only could I buy  the eyeliner buy I have the go ahead for a cp! Yay!

So today I got Marked For Glamour superslick eyeliner. 

Oh, and I got my birthday present Friday night too, an iPad :-D


----------



## redambition (Oct 18, 2010)

Latest haulage is some Models Prefer glitter eyeliners - the mini holiday set.

  	I rarely wear glitter liners so these will serve me well for the festive season


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 18, 2010)

sambibabe said:


> I know.. I nearly turned this post into Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yes it finally arrived Nat! It was waiting on my desk when I got back to work yesterday! Thankfully everything was in good condition


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 19, 2010)

My latest haulage is from Mecca Maxima. I got a few Soap and Glory products that I am LOVING!

  	- Righteous Body Butter
  	- Scrub Your Nose In It mask/scrub

  	I got a few generous samples as well including one from Perricone MD for something called "Cold Plasma" which you put on after cleansing and before moisturizing. I don't know what the hell that stuff is but it is amazing! I woke up the next morning after using it and my face looked incredible. Ive been using the little sample twice a day since Saturday and I'm thinking of getting the full size one during the Sephora F+F sale but its super expensive.... doh!

  	Then yesterday I bought a leather jacket from my favorite boutique - Fool and I ordered a set of makeup brushes from the Academy of Freelance Makeup in England. I've got the itch to start doing makeup on other people and these brushes will be a great start.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Bibi do we know the dates for the sephora f+f yet? I need to get my butt into gear and organize a cp for it


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 19, 2010)

It starts October 21st Jenny >___< Get those lists ready girls!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Bibi!!

I've just organized a cp person so now I just need to get my list together... Will probably combine it with a mini MAC haul too


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 19, 2010)

Damn,  I really want the Naked Palette and some Urban Decay Primer Potion but I am so broke this fortnight... so the F&F is out for me


----------



## Brie (Oct 20, 2010)

I completely forgot to post what I bought at IMATS!
  	Lip Tars in Safety Orange, Katricia, Strumpet, NSFW and a nude one can't remember!
  	(Wish I had of got there earlier to get more )
  	Smashbox Primer and Lip Palette
  	Mehron 2 x Glitters, 2x Cheeck creams (love these!!), Basic Palette and a NUde palette that is perfect!
  	About 20 or so brushes, (I really had to stop myself!)
  	A new Brush Belt, mixing palettes
  	Brush Cleaner
  	Graftobian Foundation Palette
  	BEN NYE shadows - Cosmic Blue, Cherry Red, Sun YellowPowder in Azalea and Sparkle powder in Cosmic Violet

  	I feel like there was more but I can't remeber..... I really could have bought more but I wasn't in the mood?? I was tired from travelling and such.

  	Just bought some Gypy Lashes in 96, BEN NYE Cake eyeliner in Black and their waterproof mixing medium. (stumbled across an australian online store Limelight co, never seen it before the BEN NYE stuff was only like 6.92 or something crazy cheap like that!)


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 20, 2010)

^Had to cancel my Sephora hauling plans. I'm superduper broke >__> gahhh!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 20, 2010)

^^ That sucks hun! I wish I could place an order for F+F but I just moved and had lots of expenses.. and kind of blew a lot of money at the lauder staff store haha. I will update with a list later after I unpack!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 21, 2010)

aussiemacluvrrr said:


> Damn,  I really want the Naked Palette and some Urban Decay Primer Potion but I am so broke this fortnight... so the F&F is out for me



 	Haha the Naked Palette has been out of stock forever!!
  	I wasn't going to order anything, but now I might.. Probably stock up NARS smudgeproof eyeshadow base, and some skincare stuff.. Pity Sephora doesn't have Chanel stuff grrr


----------



## dopista (Oct 24, 2010)

I only asked for a CP of Shisedo eyelash curler.. I really really wanted some NARS blushes but ofcourse sephora does not stock the 3 I wanted: gina, gilda and tajmahal..
  	If you are still deciding on a F&F list may I suggest the items I consider to be the best value... UD BOS III, BB gel eyeliners and blushes, MUFE foundations, UDPP, UD 24/7 jackpot..I still have mine from last year.. perfect gift for an eyeliner lover.. ahem.. yup.. I treat myself to a gift every christmas


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 27, 2010)

Whoa it is so quiet here!!  No haulage means everyone is saving money?  Great news, but no fun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where are you Bibi? Carina?


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Nat!! It is super quiet indeed.

  	I'm super poor after buying that leather jacket a few weeks ago, doh! i had a big Sephora haul planned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did order 3 things from the MAC holiday collection but the rest of it just bored me to death. I got the 2 piggies and the hot pink blush, I don't even know what the names are hehehe. The NARS holiday stuff is online at Kiss and Makeup and it's already in my cart ready to go.


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 28, 2010)

i have only hauled a few things, all for my pro kit (bar the MSF)

  	MAC:
  	Full coverage foundation in NC15
  	Full coverage foundation in NW25
  	188 brush
  	210 brush
  	MSF Natural in Light


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey sweetie! Anyone has any good CP? Nat, Carina, bibi? any? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna get some stuff down to Singapore!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 28, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> Hey sweetie! Anyone has any good CP? Nat, Carina, bibi? any?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I placed three orders and I am thinking another order.. Grrr.. Damn sale and excellent exchange rate is getting to me


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 28, 2010)

Quote 	 		 			


			I placed three orders and I am thinking another order.. Grrr.. Damn sale and excellent exchange rate is getting to me 



	Ahhhh can you share with me you CP babe pleaseee! need some stuff tooo!


----------



## redambition (Oct 28, 2010)

No fun haulage for me recently either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Just a couple of skincare items to try and clean up my skin.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't worry Nat, I have hauled.... Just waiting for it to be shipped before I posted here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But to make you happy in the meantime I bought:
UDPP professional size
MUFE HD Foundation
MUFE Smoky Lash
Dashing Lassies Palette
Rockers & Reelers Palette
Desires & Devices superslick liquid liner
Defiantly Feline superslick liquid liner
On The Hunt superslick liquid liner
Signature Blue superslick liquid liner
The Family Crest pigment

There was also some other stuff from the sephora sale but that's not for me lol. 

Also planning on checking out Later and Moonlight Night pigments when TT launches here. 

I think that's my one haul for the year!!


----------



## tana2210 (Nov 1, 2010)

hi girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	How long do you normally wait for a transdesign order?

  	mine was shipped on the 10/10 according to their website.
  	XX


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 1, 2010)

^^ It depends :S Some of my orders have taken three weeks and others took one week. If you havent got it by the end of the week email them... Did you pay with paypal?


  	Sorry for being MIA. I am really not feeling the new layout of Specktra.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have hauled a shitload of NARS over the past few weeks, as well as 2 of the MAC holiday palettes, the peach blush from tartan tale and a bucketload of new nail polishes


----------



## tana2210 (Nov 1, 2010)

paid with my credit card :S hopefully its here soonish lol...


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 1, 2010)

Well I think I'm going to be in this thread a lot more... My new job is 216m away from the Mac counter. This is asking for trouble!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 1, 2010)

tana2210 said:


> paid with my credit card :S hopefully its here soonish lol...



 	I think its probably a good idea to set up a paypal account and use that to pay (you can use your credit card through paypal), so that way if anything goes wrong, they can help you get a refund or at least a replacement order. If you have any problems let me know and I'll help you out


----------



## tana2210 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanx hun XX i do have a paypal... but figured it wouldn't be an issue seeing they were a "store" see how we go...


----------



## redambition (Nov 2, 2010)

tana2210 said:


> hi girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Keep in mind that with the strong dollar customs and Aus Post are currently inundated with international packages - there are delays with things being cleared and delivered. I have friends who have had masses of things delayed recently.

  	Also, Transdesign are awesome at changing the shipping rate if it would be far more cost effective for you - they did this for me once and while it took a bit longer, it saved me a huge amount of cash.

  	Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## tana2210 (Nov 2, 2010)

my parcel came today lol...
  	i got....
  	all china glaze

  	for audrey
  	flying dragon
  	flip flop fantasy
  	pool party
  	the halloween one - icha body something lol
  	dorothy who
  	ruby red slippers (i think)
  	nail envy (opi)
  	another sech vite

  	i am so bad at names... shoudl really just get up and look but ive got the flu and really cbf doing anything


----------



## tana2210 (Nov 2, 2010)

double post


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 2, 2010)

Recently my dad had a cancer scare, so what do I do when I am devastated? Abuse my savings!!  
  	I am kinda thankful that the makeup hauls helped - it sure distracted me from what I was going through! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Now I want them right now!! I want to play!!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww Nat I'm so sorry honey, that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking you were a little quiet lately.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Jen! 
  	Yeah, I just could not talk to anyone without getting so emotional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I hid and lurked lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 3, 2010)

tana2210 said:


> my parcel came today lol...
> i got....
> all china glaze
> 
> ...


	Glad it arrived ok! Good choices too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Sorry to hear that Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hugs*


----------



## redambition (Nov 3, 2010)

Hugs to you, Sambibabe! xx


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Carina and redambition!

  	What NARS stuff did you get Carina?


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear Nat


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Eliza!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Does anyone here has NARS blush/highlight duo by any chance?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 7, 2010)

sambibabe said:


> Thanks Carina and redambition!
> 
> What NARS stuff did you get Carina?



 	 I got a stack of stuff Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Sex Appeal Blush
  	Deep Throat Blush
  	Douceur Blush
  	Cordura e/s duo
  	Brumes e/s duo
  	Tzarine e/s duo
  	Rajasthan e/s duo
  	Meekong e/s
  	Etrusque e/s
  	Bangkok pure matte l/s
  	Tashkent pure matte l/s
  	Tonkin pure matte l/s
  	Zulu nail polish
  	Pokerface nail polish

  	I think thats it


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 7, 2010)

^Wow Nooooiccce Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is an impressive haul ya got there. I was trying to be good and curb my spending but I cracked last week and now some stuff is on it's way. I ordered:

  	2 pairs of shoes from Doc Martens
  	Sleek Good Girl and Bad Girl palettes
  	Tons of coloured tights from We Love Colors

  	Last week I got a ton of things from the brand Soap and Glory at Mecca Maxima. Today my Academy of Freelance Makeup brushes arrived from the UK yayy! Can't wait to try them out


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 7, 2010)

A fab haul Carina!! Let me know what you think of Etrusque e/s and Tonkin pure matte l/s.. I have Bangkok and if I weren't so addicted to the Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss, I would have picked up a couple more of pure matte l/s


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 7, 2010)

aussiemacluvrrr said:


> I got a stack of stuff Nat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Woahhh! Nice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still waiting on my sephora FF sale stuff to arrive! super excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want pokerface nail polish so bad but it looks abit like OPI A grape fit! So I'm not too sure! boo!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay, since I am bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I am picking my brain and writing down my massive hauls.. A lot of them are from Sephora F&F, some are from $600 Myer Gift Card, some are from hubby, the rest from the crazy 'I need to buy this now or die' moments (you get the drift lol)..

*UD *
  	Naked Palette
*Chanel*
  	Inimitable Waterproof Mascara
  	Kaska Beige quad
  	Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Genie
*Mario Badescu*
  	Brightening Mask
  	Drying Lotion
  	Shower Gel (can't remember which one)
*Clinique*
  	Repairwear Laser serum
*MUFE*
  	Mist & Fix (backup)
*Ardell*
  	Lash set
*Shu*
  	Painting Liner in Black
  	PK 335 lippy
  	Holiday Palette x 2 (both neutral and blue ones)
*SKII*
  	Foaming Cleanser
*Laura Mercier*
  	Smudge Brush
*Biotherm*
  	Biocil Lash protect eye makeup remover
  	Body lotion x 2
  	Hydrating Face mask
*NARS* (here we go)
  	Melusine Eyeshadow Duo
  	Tokyo Duo
  	Persepolis Duo
  	Cordura Duo
  	Wicked Duo
  	Cheyenne Duo
  	Essential Eye Palette (Part of Beauty in a box set)
  	Douceur de Paris Palette
  	Ophelia Lipgloss (Part of the set)
  	Chihuahua Lipgloss
  	Mini Laguna bronzer & Mini Orgasm multiple (Part of the set)
  	Copacabana multiple (Part of sunkisses set)
  	Dolce Vita Lipgloss (part of the set)
  	Mini primer (part of the set)
  	NARS pouch (part of the set)
  	Dolce Vita Lipstick
  	Gina/Sex Appeal/Luster Blush
  	Ashes to Ashes shadow
  	Abssynia shadow
  	Zulu and Purple Rain n/p
  	Albatross/Torrid blush duo
  	Eye brushes x 4 

  	OMG!! LOL.. no more hauls till Christmas for me


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 9, 2010)

AHHH NICE! Make me drool Nat


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Eliza!  Wicked and Cheyenne duos were $10 minus 20% off.. I think Wicked is still available!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes I know but my CP Is already coming down! Just wondering do you pay alot for shipping? I'm paying so much for shipping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What does your CP girl use? USPS?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 10, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> Yes I know but my CP Is already coming down! Just wondering do you pay alot for shipping? I'm paying so much for shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	How much is a lot?  Yeah USPS EMS.. The flat rate is usually around US$29 and if I buy a lot, it goes around $45-$55


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 11, 2010)

sambibabe said:


> How much is a lot?  Yeah USPS EMS.. The flat rate is usually around US$29 and if I buy a lot, it goes around $45-$55


	Hmm I think like 71 something? haha that's quite abit yeah? But i asked for mine to be tracked, is yours tracked?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 11, 2010)

Quote:Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 






Hmm I think like 71 something? haha that's quite abit yeah? But i asked for mine to be tracked, is yours tracked? 




 Whoa that's a lot!! Yeah I get all my goodies shipped by ems/eci, which comes with a tracking number. Was your parcel shipped by ems too?


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 11, 2010)

i bought blankety and dervish lip liner
  	twig lipstick and half red liner
  	as well as a pair of lashes (12s?)
  	and lucky lime (??) eyeshadow
  	and moonlite night pigment


----------



## emzjovi (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies
  	I thought i might share my haul from my recent trips to the Estee Lauder corporate store
*Mac*
	Showstopper e/s
	Bamboo e/s
	Prepped for glamor e/s
	Bough Grey e/s
	Spiced Chocolate e/s quad
	Bronze ccb
	Rollickin' paint pot
	Artjam paint
	Close for comfort Tinted lip conditioner
	Milk Pigment
	Azalea Blossom Blush ombre
	Dirty plum blush
	Radicchio l/s
	Sheer plum l/s
	Frozen dream l/g
	On Display l/g
	Electric Fuchsia l/g
	Hush Hush Rose l/g
	Lavender Whip l/g
	Totally Fab d/g
	Naked honey body Wash

*Origins*
  	A perfect world deep cleanser
*Clinique*
	sun-care body cream
	Take the day off makeup remover
	Anti-blemish solutions 3 step system
	skin supplies for men shave kit x2

  	Sean John unforgivable gift pack x2

  	A Illamasqua counter just opened near me is there anything of theirs i should look at?


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 16, 2010)

My Sleek Bad Girl and Good Girl palettes arrived. They are gorgeous! I'm gonna rock the Good Girl tomorrow. It's so girly and pinky >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 16, 2010)

When I saw pics of these palettes, they were love at first sight!   They are so girly, so pretty!!  I no longer buy makeups, just for the pretty packaging, but these have to the prettiest packaging I've ever seen!

  	AUS$60 is fantastic price for a palette that has 3 shadows, a liner, a cream shadow and a blush!  I don't have a heart to use them, but we will see!

  	Shu Holiday palettes 2010


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 17, 2010)

They are so cute! I saw them 2 weeks ago & I was drawn to them too! haha


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 17, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> They are so cute! I saw them 2 weeks ago & I was drawn to them too! haha








  I know!!  I am not normally into Shu palettes, but how can I say no to the neutral palette, right? But am I going to use these? I don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## Brie (Nov 20, 2010)

Just got a Stilla Lip Glaze Set, Too Faced Pixi Perfect Set and The Balm Staniac in Homecomming (want more of these now!)


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 24, 2010)

Weee so quiet here!! 

  	My latest haul:

  	NARS Gilda blush
  	NARS April Fools duo
  	NARS Bysance duo
  	NARS Fluffy Brush
  	NARS Eyes and Cheek palette
  	Chanel Enigma quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am lemming for Chanel Riva polish..  Carina, do you have that one? I love the colour, but heard the formula is bleh..


----------



## VickyT (Nov 24, 2010)

Big haul (for me) over the last few days:

  	From brother (who just came back from overseas)
  	187
  	217
  	219
  	242
  	Bite of an Apple (finally!)

  	And just because, eyeshadows in:
  	Coppering
  	Humid
  	Black Tied

  	I've decided to attempt to conquer bright eyeshadows/looks as a long term goal, so I decided that a good place to start would be mastering deep/dark but coloured looks. I feel they're a little subtler or easier to wear attempt to get used to it, and Humid/Black Tied were bought with this in mind. New brushes are great- the 242 is a dream with Paint Pots, and the 217 gets my Most Surprising award for being able to pack colour on like a mofo; was not expecting that at all. 219 and 187 do what they say on the box, although my 187 is a little fluffier than I wanted- I wanted to apply blush with it. Its doable, but requires a bit more caution than the Manicare 187 clone I'd been using. Much less shedding and dye leeching though, so gold stars on that front.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey girls >_<

  	My latest haulage:

  	- Fix+
  	- Her Blooming Cheek Blush
  	- Family Crest pigmint
  	- Moonlight Night pigment
  	- Illamasqa Alluvium loose pigment

  	That is all. I've been off the cosmetic bandwagon for a while now but I'm hoping to jump back on next year at some stage >_< Looking forward to the mac collection with all the cream metallic shades!


----------



## VickyT (Nov 29, 2010)

I've gotta get a lid on my spending...so much nice stuff around! Bought Becca's Beach Tint Trio set today. Three flattering shades of longwearing colour, for the cost of less than two? Yes please. I bought Peach a year or so ago, and there have been no signs of degradation/expiration; despite being put in my go-everywhere makeup bag, so I'm not concerned about product longeivity. What I am concerned about is a blush product that takes well to bare skin/no makeup, and Beach Tint is that. In terms of individual colours; Apricot is a tawny apricot and appears to be a bit runnier than the others; Grapefruit is a clear bright(ish) coral and Watermelon looks more like a deep raspberry to me.

  	Also made myself a new go-everywhere makeup bag; mine was getting a bit small cause I keep filling it with crap.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 29, 2010)

Whoa!!  Still quiet here... No one is hauling? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Just received:
  	NARS Gilda blush
  	NARS April Fools duo
  	NARS Bysance duo
  	NARS Fluffy Brush
  	NARS Eye & Cheek palette

  	Also went and ordered Chanel Riva n/p.. I called around the local stores and as soon as I heard how it is exclusive to Sydney Makeup Studio and there is a huge waiting list, I had to get it CP'd.  What is with the Chanel polish craze??


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 29, 2010)

My CP haul arrived last friday - I was very excited to see a Sephora box on my doorstep!  I've already listed what I got previously, but I just have to say that the limited edition UDPP (in the tube) is MASSIVE!!

  	I had a DJ's voucher that expires at the end of the week so today I bought a Studio Fix Powder compact - I figured I only had a teensy little bit left in my old one and hey - it *was* 5 years old lol! (I bought it on my honeymoon!)

  	Also picked up samples of the pro longwear foundation to see how that feels.


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 3, 2010)

May I just ask what the CP stands for? I am always interested in online cosmetic shops..ta


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 3, 2010)

CP is custom purchase, where you send your list & money to someone and they shop for you and ship it to you so it's not an online store as such.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2010)

I am going through a Chanel kick lately
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (thanks Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and hubby bought me four quads for the Chrissy present buwahaha
  	From now on, I am only planning to focus on the Chanel & NARS new collections and occasionally Dior stuff! My new year's resolution lol

  	My hauls so far:
  	Chanel Dunes quad
  	Chanel Winter Nights quad
  	Chanel Oasis quad
  	Chanel Mystic Eyes quad
  	Chanel Stupendous quad
  	Chanel Garden Party quad
  	Chanel Reflets D'ombre quad
  	Chanel Tentation Cuivree quad
  	Chanel Lilac Sky np
  	Dior Czarina gold np
  	Dior Timeless gold np


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow Nat, I'm jealous!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 9, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> Wow Nat, I'm jealous!








  Have you been hauling lately Eliza?


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 12, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> Have you been hauling lately Eliza?


  	I did some small hauls here & there  

  	Oh! managed to get the MUFE HD foundation!  Some NARS lippies & glosses! & of course a blush!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 16, 2010)

That's great Eliza!
  	I hauled some more, but no one is here, so I won't bother.. 
  	Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 16, 2010)

hahah aww  Happy Holidays! I am still here


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey there, just a quick wuestions, how much do NYX items go for at the Melbourne Central store? Just wondering...


----------



## Brie (Dec 27, 2010)

^ Not sure, I know up here (QLD) they are roughlu 3x the price.

  	Haven't been hauling, been so broke. But I went shopping the otherday and bought the Too FAced Shadow Insurance and Shadow set (only 25!) and I went into Gypsy Rose and they were clearing out some Masqurade products for inly $2 each like, glosses, loose powders, some glitter and concealors the stick foundations were $5.

  	For Christmas beauty wise I got a new Conair Vanity lightup Mirror, MJ Lola LE Perfume with the Velvet Flower Lid, MJ Lola solid perfume bracelet and the LE MJ Daisy solid perfume ring.
  	I also got sent some products from Kylies Minerals as a present which was really sweet of her, I got a mini brush belt/pouch, three brushes, Amythest Shadow(has to be one of my favourites) and a foundation, oh and a retractable Kabuki. (I had never bought one before how handy are these!)


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow Brie, love your avatar pic!  I loved your redhead before, but you look great in blonde too!

  	I hauled more Chanel palettes from the past collections, new 2011 spring collections and some Guerlain stuff.. 

  	Chanel Influences quad
  	Chanel Bird of Paradise quad
  	Chanel Magnolia lippy
  	From Spring 2011 collection: Regard Perle quad, Perlees Ombre quint, Black pearl and Pearl drop n/p, Espigle JC blush.  Will pick up lip products when they launch here in Feb. 
  	Guerlain Ecrin 6 colour shadows - #2 Place Vendome and 
  	Guerlain Ecrin 6 colour shadows in Rue de Sevres
  	Guerlain Rouge G in Bee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is such an amazing shade and somehow DJ has a wrong price of $47, instead of $68?
  	Illamasqua np in Viridian!  Illamasqua np is FAB!!


----------



## Brie (Dec 31, 2010)

^ Thanks doll!  I needed a change.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 11, 2011)

It's been a while since I've hauled anything =) Here is my latest:

*MAC:*
Mineralized SPF 15 Foundation
Fix + Lavender x 2
Feline Eye Kohl - needed another backup
Odalisque e/s
Unflappable e/s
Gana Blush
Rose Ole Highlight Powder
Madly Magenta CCB
	Movie Star Red CCB
I Get No Kick Eye Kohl
Ivy Fluidline
Siahi Fluidline
Dark Diversion Fluidline

*Illamasqua:*
Phallic Nail Polish
Rampage Nail Polish
Baptiste Nail Polish

*Sephora*:
Urban Decay Naked Palette
MUFE Eyebrow Corrector
MUFE Fuchsia Waterproof lip liner


----------

